# MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis



## uwe50 (29. März 2010)

*Um zu den aktuellen Ausschreibungen und Anmeldungen zu kommen, musst Du die letzte Seite anklicken. Die Ausschreibungen für Dienstag und Donnerstag findest Du unter dem Benutzernamen MTBMFTMTK.*


Seit der Sommersaison 2010 gibt es wöchentlich am Dienstag und Donnerstag  MTB Mitfahrtreffs im Main-Taunus-Kreis.

Die Touren starten jeweils ab 18  bis 19.00 in Abhängigkeit von Jahreszeit und Ort von einem der folgenden Startorte.

*Hofheim*
Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal)  - Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

*Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

*Kelkheim, Rote Mühle
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Wegbeschreibung jeweils von der Autobahn A66

*Regeln?*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier  (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Wie erfahre ich vom MTB-Treff?*
Die einzelnen Touren werden im lokalen Bikeforum  Frankfurt und Umgebung  ausgeschrieben. Um Anmeldung im Forum oder per Persönliche Nachricht wird gebeten.

*Wie erfahre ich von Absagen?*
Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte nochmals um 17 Uhr im Forum nachschauen.

*Wer kann mitfahren?*
Alle, die das Alleinfahren satt haben oder sich nur durch Vereinbarung abends von der Arbeit davon machen können. Die Teilnahme ist unabhängig von einer Club-Mitgliedschaft möglich und erfolgt immer auf eigene Gefahr.

*Was benötige ich?*
Sicherheit zuerst: Es besteht strikte Helmpflicht! Das Mountainbike muss technisch intakte und in einwandfreiem Zustand sein. Dabei sein sollte außerdem eine Luftpumpe, einen Ersatzschlauch, etwas Werkzeug, ausreichend Trinken, Riegel, Regenkleidung und Lampen für den Rückweg nach Hause.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" 

uwe50 (Urs) und Mrs. Rocky M. (Marion)


----------



## uwe50 (29. März 2010)

Die Wälder rund um Kelkheim sind doch noch recht matschig und viele Singletrails durch umgestürzte Bäume nur schwer passierbar. Darum starten wir mit einer einfachen Tour in der Ebene. 

Die Temperaturen liegen bei 13 Grad , Regen ist wahrscheinlich .

*Wir treffen uns am Dienstag, 18.00 Uhr in Hofheim, Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal)*

Die Ausfahrt dauert ca. 2:30 so dass wir im 20.30 Uhr zurück sein können.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnhehmen, die letzten 45 Minuten können doch schon dunkel sein. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen. 

Anmeldung zur Runde und zum Zusammensein hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe einer Rückrufnummer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (29. März 2010)

Auch wenn Regen absolut nicht meins ist, werde ich mich doch zur Saisoneröffnung anmelden. Hoffentlich bekomme ich mein Bike aus dem Keller gezerrt !!!!!!

Bis morgen!

LG Marion


----------



## Cynthia (29. März 2010)

Klar - ich bin auch dabei.  Regen macht doch schön ... matschig 

Gruß, Christina


----------



## uwe50 (29. März 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Regen...



... und dazu ein E-Mail, was mich eben erreicht hat:

_Hallo Urs,
und ob es jetzt wieder losgeht.
Wetter hin, Regen her. Ich will morgen Abend beim ersten Dienstags-Treff des Jahres dabei sein. Da ich ab heute Urlaub habe, sollte mich auch nichts daran hindern. Muss nur noch mein Fahrrad in Ordnung bringen.
Ich freu' mich drauf
Markus_

.. und zudem hat ja die Erfahrung (zumindest im Grossen und Ganzen) gezeigt, dass die tatsächliche Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bei unseren Touren wesentlich niedriger liegt.


----------



## Friendlyman (29. März 2010)

Ich bin dabei wenn nix schief geht.
Erst ins Schwimmbad und dann Biken
Ferien kann Freizeitstreß für Väter bedeuten.

Bis dann 
Wolfgang

www.mtb-club-beinhart.de.


----------



## 's Silke (30. März 2010)

Ich werde es heut auch mal versuchen...

Bis denne 
Silke


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (31. März 2010)

8 Teilnehmer warem beim ersten offiziellen Biketreff am Start . Es hat weder beim Tourenstart, noch am Tourenende geregnet (wie es dazwischen war wird nicht verraten )!!!!
Der anschließende Kurzeinfall ins Momenti Italiani war einfach köstlich (und notwendig) !!!!! 

Da Urs und auch ich  - wie die meisten gefragten Verdächtigen auch  über die Osterfeiertage unterwegs sind, werden wir es nicht schaffen, am Donnerstag einen Biketreff anzubieten. 
Darum: wenn Ihr Lust und Zeit zum Biken habt, bitte einfach hier für Donnerstag mal selber organisieren !

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß beim Eiersuchen und die ein oder andere nette Biketour über die Feiertage!

Marion


----------



## Cynthia (31. März 2010)

Wer hätte denn Zeit und auch Lust zum Biken?


----------



## Cynthia (31. März 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wer hätte denn Zeit und auch Lust zum Biken?




Dies bezieht sich natürlich auf morgen Abend ...


----------



## uwe50 (5. April 2010)

Morgen starten wir bei ca. 13 Grad Celsius und Sonnenschein - so wenigstens die Prognose. 

Wir treffen uns: *Gundelhard, Di., 6. April 2010, 18.30 Uhr*

Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.) Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Link zeigt Anfahrtsstrecke und Beschreibung ab Main Taunus Zentrum.

Die Ausfahrt dauert ca. 2:30 so dass wir im 21.00 Uhr beim Gundelhard zurück sind. Wir wagen ganz sachte die ersten Höhenmeter in einem moderaten Tempo, so dass auch "Wiedereinsteiger" locker mithalten können.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnhehmen, die letzten 60 Minuten und die Heimfahrt werden bereits Licht notwendig machen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe einer Rückrufnummer).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (6. April 2010)

guten morgen,

bike ist im auto, jetzt muss ich es nur noch rechtzeitig aus dem büro schaffen. uwe, habe dir eine sms mit meiner handynummer geschickt.

bis heute abend, freue mich,

vg sabine


----------



## Cynthia (6. April 2010)

... bin dabei  


@ speciallady: Aus Namen werden Personen - ich freu mich drauf! 



Gruß, Christina


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (7. April 2010)

10 Beinharte und Sympathisanten genossen die letzten Sonnenstrahlen des Dienstags rund um Staufen, Rossert und Co . Lediglich über die Kleiderwahl war man sich uneins. Von optimistisch sommerlich Kurz/Kurz bis pessimistisch Lang/Lang (Windstopper....!!!) war alles vertreten  ! 

Am Donnerstag gehts zum Judenkopf. Wir starten am *08.04. um 18Uhr in Hofheim, Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal)*

Anvisierte Fahrzeit: 2-2,5h
Geschwindigkeit: maximal Beinhart-Level 2, auf Wunsch auch langsamer


Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Bitte für die Nachhausefahrt Beleuchtung mitnehmen und  wer möchte  Kleingeld fürs Momenti Italiani  !!!

Bis Donnerstag!

Marion


----------



## uwe50 (7. April 2010)

Bin dabei. Das Wetter bleibt frühlingshaft warm.


----------



## Cynthia (7. April 2010)

... ich auch.


----------



## hallotv (7. April 2010)

am Donnerstag sollte ich es schaffen, und sei es nur für`s "nachher"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speciallady (8. April 2010)

hallo zusammen,

ich kann heute leider nicht. wollte mich aber noch für die nette tour am dienstag bedanken 

versuche am dienstag weider dabei zu sein, 

bis dahin und viel spass heute abend


----------



## M-T-B (8. April 2010)

Hallo an alle Beinharte in Rhein-Main,

anbei die Ausschreibung der Taunustour am Sonntag 18.04.2010
Wir bitten um rege Teilnahme und Anmeldung 

Gruß

Urs & Peter

*ACHTUNG: Bitte die Anmeldungen im Forum Mainz, Wiesbaden, Bad Kreuznach und Hunsrück tätigen:* *http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455432 
*


Bedankt...


----------



## Cynthia (8. April 2010)

m-t-b schrieb:


> hallo an alle beinharte in rhein-main,
> 
> anbei die ausschreibung der taunustour am sonntag 18.04.2010
> wir bitten um rege teilnahme und anmeldung
> ...




erste !


----------



## Cynthia (8. April 2010)

Heute haben wir zu neunt eine sehr schöne Runde gedreht. Danke fürs Guiden! 

Frauenquote war 55 % . Weiter so - traut euch!


Gruß, Christina


----------



## M-T-B (9. April 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> erste !



Hallo Cynthia,

kannst Du dich bitte nochmals hier anmelden:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455432

Danke


----------



## Cynthia (9. April 2010)

M-T-B schrieb:


> Hallo Cynthia,
> 
> kannst Du dich bitte nochmals hier anmelden:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=455432
> ...



Klar ... wird gleich gemacht. Ich will nicht allein zu Hause bleiben  .


----------



## uwe50 (12. April 2010)

Die Wetterprognose für Dienstag ist erfrischend! Halt typisches Aprilwetter, Sonne (4 Stunden) aber auch Regen - und das abends bei so 10 Grad. 

Wir treffen uns: 
*Gundelhard, Dienstag, 13. April 2010, 18.30 Uhr*

Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Die Ausfahrt dauert ca. 2:30 so dass wir im 21.00 Uhr beim Gundelhard zurück sind. Wir tasten uns weiter an einige Höhenmeter heran in einem sehr moderaten Tempo, so dass auch "Wiedereinsteiger" locker mithalten können.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnhehmen, die letzten 60 Minuten und die Heimfahrt werden bereits Licht notwendig machen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe einer Rückrufnummer).


----------



## speciallady (12. April 2010)

hallo urs,

ich kann morgen leider nicht. hoffe am nächsten dienstag weider dabei zu sein.

euch viel spass!


----------



## Friendlyman (12. April 2010)

Hab leider wieder mal Nachtschicht.
Viel Spaß und viele Grüße.
Wolfgang


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (12. April 2010)

Wir werden morgen abend bekocht und sind daher auch erst wieder am Donnerstag dabei !

Euch viel Spaß und keinen Regen!!

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (12. April 2010)

Nur Absagen bisher?

Ich hoffe, ihr lasst mich mit Urs nicht allein ...


----------



## hallotv (13. April 2010)

es war so nett am letzten Donnerstach, ich versuche mal, Gundelhard zu finden..


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (14. April 2010)

.... und auch morgen, *Donnerstag den 15.04.* gibt es wieder ein lockeres Ründchen rein in die Hofheimer Wälder . 

*Startzeit:* 18Uhr
*Treffpunkt:* Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal)
*Fahrzeit:* max. 2,5h

Wie immer sind Gäste herzlich willkommen! Helm und Beleuchtung nicht vergessen!!



Freu mich drauf!!

Marion


----------



## Cynthia (14. April 2010)

Ich trau mich ...


----------



## Titanwade (14. April 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Wie immer sind Gäste herzlich willkommen!


 
Merci! Ich bin dabei.


----------



## uwe50 (14. April 2010)

Dann sind wir doch mit mir schon mindestens 7.


----------



## hallotv (14. April 2010)

8 !


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (15. April 2010)

Ich weiß von 9 .

@ Titanwade: Donnerstags sind wir immer etwas gemütlicher unterwegs. Also wenn Du heute ne Rekom-Einheit einlegen willst, dann bist Du herzlich willkommen !

Bis gleich!!!

Marion


----------



## Cynthia (15. April 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Ich weiß von 9 . ...




! Nach dem flotten Dreier im Staufen-Gebiet am Dienstag wieder eine größere Truppe ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (15. April 2010)

10 - 11  Bring wahrscheinlich den Stefan mit.
Hoffentlich denkt keiner, wir machen eine Demo am Ehrenmal.
Sind Großversammlungen nicht meldepflichtig????
Bis später!
Wolfgang


----------



## prodigy (15. April 2010)

...


----------



## Cynthia (16. April 2010)

... zu vierzehnt waren wir unterwegs ...


----------



## uwe50 (19. April 2010)

"9 Stunden Sonne, 16,6 Grad und ein Regenrisiko von 20% für 0,1 mm": Das sind wieder gute Voraussetzungen für eine Tour

Wir treffen uns: 
*Kelkheim - Gundelhard: Dienstag, 20. April 2010, 18.30 Uhr*
Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Diesmal erkunden wir die schönen Singletrails im Wald zwischen Eppstein und Eppenhain. So um 21.00 Uhr werden wir beim Gundelhard zurück sind. Das Tempo wird dem Schwächsten angepasst  denn ein wenig Zeit muss auch bleiben, um die aktuell tolle aufwachende Natur wahrzunehmen.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen, die letzten 60 Minuten und die Heimfahrt werden bereits Licht notwendig machen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80 (bitte jeweils mit Angabe einer Rückrufnummer).

Wetterprognose für die nächsten 10 Tage:


----------



## speciallady (19. April 2010)

hallo zusammen,

der hund ist wieder gesund  bin morgen dabei!

vg sabine


----------



## hallotv (19. April 2010)

falls ich die richtige Seite gefunden habe (was nicht selbstverständlich ist :-( ), melde ich mich für Dienstach an.
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (19. April 2010)

Ich versuch mein Rocky da auch mal hinzutreiben  !

Bis morgen!!!

Marion


----------



## Titanwade (19. April 2010)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Cynthia (20. April 2010)

... ich auch ...


----------



## speciallady (20. April 2010)

bei mir klappt's doch nicht, habe urs angerufen, damit ihr nicht auf mich wartet..der vulkan verlängert meine arbeitszeiten.... euch viel spass


----------



## mr-Lambo (21. April 2010)

Wie war es bei Euch gestern? Ich war alleine auf dem Altkönig, weil ich um 8 wieder zu Hause sein musste. War aber dennoch super! Wie siehts im Staufengebiet mit Sturmschäden aus? Viele Grüße, Lambo


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (21. April 2010)

Hallöle,

morgen (22.04.) sollte der Wald definitiv frei von wärmeliebenden Naturfreunden sein . 

Daher treffen wir uns wieder *um 18:00Uhr in Hofheim *

Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) zu einer gemütlichen Runde.

Geplante Rückkehr zwischen 20:15-20:30Uhr!

Holt noch ein (hoffentlich) letztes Mal die warmen Klamotten aus dem Schrank und seid dabei!

Bis morgen !

Marion


----------



## Cynthia (21. April 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hallöle ... Holt noch ein (hoffentlich) letztes Mal die warmen Klamotten aus dem Schrank und seid dabei!
> 
> Bis morgen !
> 
> Marion




 Jawohl, wird gemacht!


----------



## Cynthia (21. April 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> Wie war es bei Euch gestern? ... Wie siehts im Staufengebiet mit Sturmschäden aus? Viele Grüße, Lambo




Hey Martin,

es war sehr schön  - auch wenn 12 Paar Laufräder im Gebiet zwischen Eppstein und Eppenhain öfters über Baumstämme gehoben werden mussten ... Zum Glück waren wir den vielen kleinen und großen Wildschweinen egal. 

Im Staufengebiet ist auch noch nicht alles frei ... leider. 

Fährst du auch wieder mal mit? 

Gruß, Christina


----------



## uwe50 (21. April 2010)

Wer sollte bei diesem Wetter das Bike am donnerstagabend im Keller lassen?

... und dann wieder ein so sonniger Sonntag


----------



## M-T-B (22. April 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> Daher treffen wir uns wieder *um 18:00Uhr in Hofheim *



Sollte ich auch schaffen....

Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (22. April 2010)

ich versuch`s, frieren hin oder her


----------



## Titanwade (22. April 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> morgen (22.04.) sollte der Wald definitiv frei von wärmeliebenden Naturfreunden sein .
> 
> ...


 
Ich komme heute und nächsten Dienstag leider leider nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Office...  Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## uwe50 (26. April 2010)

Wir treffen uns: 

*!! Kelkheim â Rotebergstr. 30, Dienstag, 27. April 2010, 18.30 Uhr*
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim - genÃ¼gend Ã¶ffentliche ParkplÃ¤tze vorhanden.  (Beschreibung im Link vom Main Taunus Zentrum â Achtung, BlitzgerÃ¤t in Kelkheim, Gagernring, da wo es den Berg runter geht. 

Wir tasten uns das erste Mal Richtung Feldberg vor. Die Tour fÃ¼hrt uns zum Naturfreundehaus, Fuchsstein, Fuchstanz, Falkenstein und zurÃ¼ck, so dass wir um 21.00 Uhr zurÃ¼ck sind. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen, die letzten 60 Minuten und die Heimfahrt werden bereits Licht notwendig machen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.

Die Wetterprognrose fÃ¼r diese Woche:


----------



## hallotv (26. April 2010)

ok, wenn ich`s finde...


----------



## Friendlyman (27. April 2010)

Bin dabei.


----------



## boettgeri (27. April 2010)

...wenn ich's schaffe mich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit wegzuschleichen, würde ich gerne heute mal mit *Euch* fahren. 

LG,
Albrecht
P.S. es braucht niemand auf mich zu warten, sollte ich unterwegs sein und es wird knapp, rufe ich an.


----------



## Cynthia (27. April 2010)

Sehr schön war's!


----------



## Friendlyman (28. April 2010)

Sehr schön war's! 

Viel Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## uwe50 (28. April 2010)

Hallo Marion,

ich bin am Donnerstag, 18.00 Uhr wie üblich mit dabei:
*Hofheim*: Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal)

Das Wetter erreicht ja hochsommerliche Temperaturen von bis zu 26 Grad.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (28. April 2010)

...upppss na sowas,

da hab ich doch glatt vor lauter Arbeit verschwitzt was zu posten.... was die meisten wahrscheinlich eh nicht davon abgehalten hätte trotzdem zu kommen.... 

...ach und ich bin auch dabei !

Bis morgen in kurz!

Marion


----------



## Cynthia (29. April 2010)

... auch mit von der Partie ... bei dem Wetter 


 Christina


----------



## 's Silke (29. April 2010)

Ich bin heute auch wieder mit von der Partie .

Bis später 
Silke


----------



## Cynthia (29. April 2010)

's Silke schrieb:


> Ich bin heute auch wieder mit von der Partie .
> 
> Bis später
> Silke




 Mädels vor ... 


Treffen bei uns?


----------



## 's Silke (29. April 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Mädels vor ...
> 
> 
> Treffen bei uns?



Jupp, ich bin so um halb 6 rum bei Euch


----------



## Cynthia (29. April 2010)

's Silke schrieb:


> Jupp, ich bin so um halb 6 rum bei Euch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (30. April 2010)

Schöne Tour  bei herrlichem Wetter !

... und endlich mal mehr Bikerinnen als Biker  

Marion, danke fürs Guiden  !


----------



## uwe50 (3. Mai 2010)

Das Positive vorneweg: Diese Woche sind eher staubfreie Ausfahrten angesagt! 

Wir treffen uns: 
*!! Kelkheim  Rotebergstr. 30, Dienstag, 4. Mai 2010, 18.30 Uhr*
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden.  (Beschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum  Achtung, Blitzgerät in Kelkheim, Gagernring, da wo es den Berg runter geht. 

Die Tour führt uns über Schneidhain, Ölmühlquelle, Billtalhöhe zum Naturfreundehaus, Steinkopf, Eichkopf, Atzelberg, Rossert, Hohe Schneise, Fischbach, Rettershof dem Bahntrail entlang zurück zum Parkplatz, so dass wir um 21.15 Uhr dort zurück sind. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen, die letzten 45 Minuten und die Heimfahrt werden bereits Licht notwendig machen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## wissefux (3. Mai 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Achtung, Blitzgerät in Kelkheim, Gagernring, da wo es den Berg runter geht.



bergab wird da nicht geblitzt, nur berg hoch mit einer wahrscheinlichkeit von 33,3333333 %. es gibt in kelkheim drei starenkästen, aber nur ein blitzgerät für die kästen ... zusätzlich aber noch eine mobile anlage, die man aber meistens schon von weitem sieht ...
bergab wird mit dem gerät lediglich jeder abgebremst, der schneller als 50 fährt. denn dann schaltet die ampel einfach auf rot. bei deutlich mehr als 50 dürfte man die ampel aber locker noch schaffen


----------



## Friendlyman (3. Mai 2010)

Ich bin dabei!
Freu mich schon!
Bis morgen.
W.


----------



## Cynthia (3. Mai 2010)

Will auch mit!  Muss vorher allerdings noch die Bremsbeläge wechseln ...


 und Gruß, Christina


----------



## hallotv (4. Mai 2010)

Wenn es denn trocken bleibt, sonst Anruf.


----------



## speciallady (4. Mai 2010)

hallo cynthia,

ich schaffe es heute nicht rechtzeitig aus dem büro. dann bis in 3 wochen, bin ab nächsten dienstag im urlaub  radfahren natürlich 

euch viel spass und hoffentlich bald schöneres wetter,

lg speciallady


----------



## mr-Lambo (4. Mai 2010)

Argh, ich schaffe es auch nicht. Bin bis 19 Uhr aufer Arbeit. Viel Spass!!! Tolle Tour die Ihr heute fahrt, fahre ich sehr gerne!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (5. Mai 2010)

Morgääään ,

die Wettervorhersage für Donnerstag sieht grauselig aus. Trotzdem sind wir mal optimistisch und verabreden uns für den 06.05. um 18Uhr hier:  

Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal)




Sollte es doch dauerregnen, dann werde ich am Donnerstag bis 16:30Uhr hier im Forum den Biketreff absagen.

Also vorher nochmal reinschauen.

Da werd ich wohl nochmal die Winterklamotten rauskramen müssen .

Bis Donnerstag!

Marion


----------



## Friendlyman (5. Mai 2010)

könnt sein, daß ich dabei bin.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (5. Mai 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Das Positive vorneweg: Diese Woche sind eher staubfreie Ausfahrten angesagt!
> 
> Wir treffen uns:
> *!! Kelkheim  Rotebergstr. 30, Dienstag, 4. Mai 2010, 18.30 Uhr*
> ...



au weia Supertour - alle sehr schnell und ich sehr langsam.
Danke für eure Pausen.
 Bis bald

W.


----------



## Cynthia (5. Mai 2010)

mr-Lambo schrieb:


> ... Viel Spass!!! Tolle Tour, die Ihr heute fahrt, fahre ich sehr gerne!



Ja, schöne Strecke ! 

Der Feierabend wurde ob des trockenen Wetters voll ausgeschöpft . Nur die Menge der Teilnehmer (10!) war seehhr männerlastig ... Wo bleibt ihr Bikerinnen???

Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Cynthia (5. Mai 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Morgääään ,
> 
> die Wettervorhersage für Donnerstag sieht grauselig aus. Trotzdem sind wir mal optimistisch und verabreden uns für den 06.05. um 18Uhr hier:
> 
> ...



Komme zum "Meeting"  .


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (6. Mai 2010)

Hier in Höchst regnet es gerade wieder. Die Vorhersage für die nächsten Stunden ist auch nicht besser . 

Deshalb sage ich hiermit den heutigen Biketreff ab .

..... was Euch nicht davon abhalten soll Euch hier doch noch für heute miteinander zu verabreden..... 

Dann bis demnächst mal wieder .

Marion


----------



## Friendlyman (6. Mai 2010)

Werde mal mitschwächeln.
Bei den Fh.Runden wäre das heut ein milder Tag gewesen.


----------



## Cynthia (6. Mai 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> ... Fh.Runden ...


----------



## Deleted 68955 (6. Mai 2010)

Flughafenrunden


----------



## Cynthia (6. Mai 2010)

wahltho schrieb:


> Flughafenrunden


----------



## uwe50 (10. Mai 2010)

Wir treffen uns: 
*Kelkheim  Rotebergstr. 30, Dienstag, 11. Mai 2010, 18.30 Uhr*
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden.  Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum. 

Die Tour führt uns über den Treppentrail nach Altenhain, Königstein, Falkenstein, Köcherfels, Reichenbachtal, Fuchsstein, Naturfreundehaus und zurück.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen, die letzten Minuten und die Heimfahrt werden bereits Licht notwendig machen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

*Um 17 Uhr werde ich im MTB-News-Forum posten, ob die Tour stattfindet oder nicht. Wer dann zum Internet kein Zugang mehr hat, kann mich anrufen.*

------------------------

*PS: Der Donnerstag-Treff vom 13. Mai 2010 fällt aus.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (10. Mai 2010)

muß leider mal was arbeiten.
Viel Spaß Euch.
Denn bis nächste Woche.
Wolfgang


----------



## uwe50 (11. Mai 2010)

Eine dicke fette Regenwolke erreicht Karlsruhe um 19:15 Uhr und könnte dann so um 20 Uhr den Main Taunus Kreis erreichen.

Darum sage ich den Treff ab, auch wenn es schwerfällt und doch aktuell noch die Sonne teilweise zwischen den Wolken hervorlacht.

Na, ja, es folgen Feiertage, an denen man dan hoffentlich bei gutem Wetter wieder einiges nachholen kann.

Die Tour holen wir an einem der nächsten Dienstage nach.


----------



## 's Silke (11. Mai 2010)

Ja, schade, gell?! Petrus hätte ja auch noch ein bisschen warten können  .
Dann schnalle ich mir mal schnell noch die Laufschuhe unter.

Bis nächste Woche und allen Pfalz-Tour-Teilnehmern viel Spaß !

Silke


----------



## Cynthia (11. Mai 2010)

Na sowas - wollte mich grade bereit machen ...  ... schade!
Umso mehr freue ich mich jetzt auf die Pfalz und die Touren, die uns dort erwarten, bei hoffentlich trockenem Wetter. 

Wer am Donnerstag Zeit und Lust zum Biken hat, der hat dazu die Möglichkeit. Näheres erfährt er unter folgendem Link:
==> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=461252

Wünsche allen bewegte Feier- und Freitage!


 und bis zum nächsten Biketreff am kommenden Dienstag.

Gruß, Christina


----------



## hallotv (11. Mai 2010)

AAAso: Weicheier, alle!!!!
Thomasthehero war da <alleine, weil um 16 vor 5 nix abgesagt war) und es war nett. Ein bißchen naß und verwundert, weil so gar keiner da war.
Hätte denn jemand Lust, am Donnerstag trotzdem zu fahren? Ich bin in der Gegend Wiesbaden und habe vor, was zu machen.


----------



## Rosty68 (14. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

habe mich hier neu angemeldet und möchte mich euch zum MTB-Fahren anschließen. Freue mich auf schöne Touren.

Viele Grüße,
Rosty68


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (16. Mai 2010)

*Dienstag, 18.5.10*

Diese Woche unternehmen wir eine Tour zusammen mit Mountainbiker vom ADFC, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel.

Los geht's ab Hofheim pünktlich um *18 Uhr am Bus-Bahnhof*
http://www.adfc-tour.de/zeige_startort.php?id=33&PHPSESSID=cru07645ot93msnua9k6eagjc5 Telefon 01 76 - 20 82 03 02


Zweiter Treffpunkt ist *18.30 Restaurant Gundelhard, Kelkheim.*
Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Allenfalls  Beleuchtung mitnehmen für die Heimfahrt. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## Cynthia (18. Mai 2010)

Also ich habe vor mitzufahren. Wer noch? 
Bin um 18.30 Uhr an der Gundelhart.

Hoffentlich ist das Wetter brav !




Rosty68 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> habe mich hier neu angemeldet und möchte mich euch zum MTB-Fahren anschließen. Freue mich auf schöne Touren.
> 
> ...



Hallo Rosty68, wir freuen uns über neue Mitfahrer! 


 und bis später! Christina


----------



## Titanwade (18. Mai 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Also ich habe vor mitzufahren. Wer noch?


 
Ich, ich!  Werde um 18:30 beim Gundel sein.

Gruß
Christof


----------



## Titanwade (18. Mai 2010)

Öhm... *räusper* In der City Ffm schüttet es gerade ziemlich stark. Ich werde dann später spontan und wetterabhängig entscheiden, ob ich teilnehme. Falls ich nicht pünktlich da bin, bitte nicht warten...


----------



## Friendlyman (18. Mai 2010)

Bin noch im Dienst und nachher noch Vaterpflichten.
Viele Grüße und viel Spass.
Der Cuberahmen ist wieder da.
Es geht wieder vorwärts.
Wolfgang


----------



## uwe50 (18. Mai 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> ...In der City Ffm schüttet es gerade ziemlich stark...



Wir könnten heute aber Glück haben. Da kommen noch ein paar Wolken nach, aber das Gröbste ist vorüber...

Hier in Eschborn ist die Strasse schon wieder trocken.


----------



## Cynthia (19. Mai 2010)

Wir hatten Glück  und blieben trocken!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (19. Mai 2010)

Hallöle,

wie jeden Donnerstag, versuchen wir auch dieses Mal wieder unser Glück: 18Uhr Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) in Hofheim !

Schutzblech und Regenjacke nicht vergessen !!!!

Bis morgen!

Marion


----------



## Friendlyman (19. Mai 2010)

Freu mich schon.
Bis morgen.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (20. Mai 2010)

Wollte mich zum Mitfahren anmelden ... 

 Mistwetter, es regnet schon wieder 


Marion, sag bitte rechtzeitig Bescheid, wenn's ausfällt. Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (20. Mai 2010)

Wetterradarvorausschau um 18:45 

So um 20 Uhr könnten wir dann wieder mit einer Räderwaschung rechnen.


... aber wir gehören ja zu den Beinharten. Bis 18 Uhr!


----------



## uwe50 (21. Mai 2010)

Zu fünft waren wir mit Marion auf einer für mich teilweise neuen Route unterwegs. Tolle Aussicht. Das müssen wir mal bei trockenem Untergrund wiederholen.

Ansonsten: von oben blieben wir 100% trocken - die "Überwindung" hat sich einmal mehr gelohnt. Danke Marion.


----------



## Stoppelhopp (23. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,

wie sieht es den so mit dem Tempo aus? Da ich recht neu bin im Bikegeschäft streube ich mich da ein wenig, weil ich nicht will das man/Frau auf mich warten muss. Fahrt Ihr alle schon länger oder gibbet da auch ein paar "noch" unsportliche wie mich?

Viele Grüße


----------



## Friendlyman (23. Mai 2010)

Stoppelhopp schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es den so mit dem Tempo aus? Da ich recht neu bin im Bikegeschäft streube ich mich da ein wenig, weil ich nicht will das man/Frau auf mich warten muss. Fahrt Ihr alle schon länger oder gibbet da auch ein paar "noch" unsportliche wie mich?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Komm doch einfach mal mit.
Du bist bestimmt schneller als ich.
Viele Grüße und vielleicht bis am Dienstag
Wolfgang


----------



## Stoppelhopp (23. Mai 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Komm doch einfach mal mit.
> Du bist bestimmt schneller als ich.
> Viele Grüße und vielleicht bis am Dienstag
> Wolfgang



Ich beobachte mal den Thread, obs am Dientag klappt weiss ich noch nicht. Löse grad im Tech Forum mein Bremsen Problem. Zumindest versuche ich es dort zu lösen. Fehlerdiagnose läuft grad 

Aber ich bleibe hier dran


----------



## uwe50 (24. Mai 2010)

Diesmal können wir die Winterklamotten zu Hause lassen. 

Wir treffen uns: 

*Kelkheim  Rotebergstr. 30, Dienstag, 25. Mai 2010, 18.30 Uhr*

Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden.  Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum. 

Die bereits am 11.5. geplante und dann ins Wasser gefallene Tour führt uns über Altenhain, Königstein, Falkenstein, Köcherfels, Reichenbachtal, Fuchsstein, Naturfreundehaus und zurück.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Beleuchtung benötigt man jetzt nur noch für eine allfällige Heimfahrt. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 01 51 / 18 24 83 80.


----------



## Titanwade (24. Mai 2010)

Die Tour verspricht prima zu werden. Bis um 18:30


----------



## Cynthia (25. Mai 2010)

... mit von der Partie ...


----------



## Cynthia (25. Mai 2010)

Stoppelhopp schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> wie sieht es den so mit dem Tempo aus? Da ich recht neu bin im Bikegeschäft streube ich mich da ein wenig, weil ich nicht will das man/Frau auf mich warten muss. Fahrt Ihr alle schon länger oder gibbet da auch ein paar "noch" unsportliche wie mich?
> 
> Viele Grüße



Wir sind keine Profis, sondern "Freude-am-Hobby-Biker". 
Es gilt die "Regel", dass man/frau so schnell fährt, wie der Langsamste schnell ist. Warten aufeinander ist Ehrensache . Melde dich an und fahr einfach mal mit. 

Freu mich drauf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (25. Mai 2010)

Ich denke, ich bin dabei.
Thomas


----------



## Stoppelhopp (25. Mai 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wir sind keine Profis, sondern "Freude-am-Hobby-Biker".
> Es gilt die "Regel", dass man/frau so schnell fährt, wie der Langsamste schnell ist. Warten aufeinander ist Ehrensache . Melde dich an und fahr einfach mal mit.
> 
> Freu mich drauf!



Wäre gern dabei gewesen, doch hab ich ein Bremsenartiges Problem.
Wenn das gelöst ist, werde ich sicher mal mitfahren


----------



## Cynthia (25. Mai 2010)

Eine schöne Feierabendtour zu siebt  ... auch für frau zu packen . Wo bleibt ihr Bikerinnen?


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (26. Mai 2010)

Och.... wäre gern dabei gewesen... und habs mal wieder nicht geschafft.... .....

....aber zum Glück ist ja gleich schon wieder Donnerstag.....

Wir treffen uns morgen um 18Uhr wie gewohnt Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) in Hofheim. Die Trails werden dank des heutigen Regens morgen schön entstaubt sein .

Freu mich drauf!

Bis morgen Marion


----------



## Friendlyman (26. Mai 2010)

Habe die Ehrensache wieder ausgenutzt.
Schöne Tour und frisch geduscht zu Hause angekommen.
Grüße an Alle.
@Christoff möge der Lackschaden schnell und schmerzlos verheilen.

Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (27. Mai 2010)

Marion, ich fahre mit! Hoffentlich bleibt's wenigstens von oben trocken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (30. Mai 2010)

Wir treffen uns diese Woche: 
*Dienstag, 1. Juni 2010, 18.30 Uhr*
*Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim*  - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden.  Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum. 

Heute fahren wir über Schneidhain, Fuchstanz, zum Fuß vom kleinen Feldberg und geniessen die Abfahrt auf Singletrails Richtung Falkenstein, Königstein, Rote Mühle.  Geplant ist die Rückkehr beim Ausgangspunkt bis spätestens 21.30.  

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Beleuchtung benötigt man jetzt nur noch für eine allfällige Heimfahrt. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.

und hier noch die Wetteraussichten für diese Woche:


----------



## tom194 (31. Mai 2010)

Hi,bin aus Frankfurt- Höchst und wollte mal fragen ob ich mit Euch anschließen kann wenn Ihr Eure Runden dreht

gruß Thomas


----------



## Cynthia (31. Mai 2010)

tom194 schrieb:


> Hi,bin aus Frankfurt- Höchst und wollte mal fragen ob ich mit Euch anschließen kann wenn Ihr Eure Runden dreht
> 
> gruß Thomas




 Klar, fahr doch einfach mal mit.  Passt's morgen?


----------



## Cynthia (31. Mai 2010)

Ich bin dabei ... 

Das Wetter müsste nun doch endlich besser werden .


----------



## tom194 (31. Mai 2010)

Ja morgen würde ich dann Mitfahren hoffe aber das ich Euch nicht zu sehr aufhalte  
also dann bis morgen

fahrt Ihr mit dem Auto zum Treffpunkt oder auch jemand  mit dem Bike zum warmfahren


----------



## Friendlyman (1. Juni 2010)

ich bin auch dabei.
Bis denne
Wolfgang
(für Tom194)
Ich fahr mit dem Bike ab Unterliederbach und bin wahrscheinlich um 17.35 Uhr an der Unterführung von der Liederbacher Straße unter A66 zum Mtz. Wenn du willst können wir uns da treffen.


----------



## racejo (1. Juni 2010)

Ich bin auch eventuell dabei. Ists möglich dass ich abkürze sodass ich um 21:12 am Bahnhof in Kelkheim bin?


----------



## uwe50 (1. Juni 2010)

racejo schrieb:


> Ists möglich



Toyota = Nichts ist unmöglich.


----------



## tom194 (1. Juni 2010)

Ich probiere um 17.35h an der Unterführung zu sein
gruß Thomas (tom194)


----------



## racejo (1. Juni 2010)

Hat sich bei mir erledigt. Vlt das nächste mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (2. Juni 2010)

Laut Prognose ist ein sonniger Tag angesagt bei Temparaturen über 20 Grad.

Treffpunkt:
*Donnerstag (Feiertag), 3.6.10, 11.00 Uhr, Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim* - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden.

Geplant ist eine Tour mit vielen Single Trails über Königstgein, Falkenstein, Hohemark, Saalburg, Sandplacken, Fuchstanz, Falkenstein, Königstein.  Rückkehr ca. 16.30 Uhr
Geschätzte Kilometer ca. 50 sowie etwa 800-900 Höhenmeter bei "gemütlichem" Tempo.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## hallotv (2. Juni 2010)

Moin Uwe,
morgen dann mit Vorderrad :-((((

Freue mich drauf,
Thomas


----------



## Cynthia (4. Juni 2010)

Was soll man sagen? ==> Gruppe, Route, Wetter waren suuuper! 

Zu acht (37,5 % Frauenanteil ) haben wir bei wunderbarem Sonnenschein und Wärme  die ausgedehnte Tour bestritten. Die Taunusgegend ist sooo vielfältig - genial!!!


 Bis demnächst mal wieder!


----------



## uwe50 (7. Juni 2010)

Wir treffen uns diese Woche: 
*Dienstag, 8. Juni 2010, 18.30 Uhr
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim* - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden.  Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum. 

Geplante Tour: Rodenberg, Schneidhain, Biltalhöhe. Auf Forstwegen queren wir die Feldbergschneise zwei Mal und fahren dann diese ein Stück hoch, umrunden den kleinen Feldberg westlich Richtung Feldberg. Abfahrt vom Kleinen Feldberg Richtung Reichenbachtal, Falkenstein (Burg), Königstein (Burgwald) und zurück zum Ausgangspunkt, wo wir so um  21.30  wieder ankommen wollen.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Beleuchtung benötigt man jetzt nur noch für eine allfällige Heimfahrt. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.

Das Wetter in dieser Woche:


----------



## Friendlyman (7. Juni 2010)

Wünsche Euch eine schöne Tour und einen schönen Abend.
Habe Nachtschicht.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang
Denk mal bis Donnerstag


----------



## Robert787 (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 
bin neu hier und will heute abend bei euch mitfahren.
Freue mich darauf und hoffe das Wetter hält.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Cynthia (8. Juni 2010)

... bin auch dabei ...


----------



## 's Silke (8. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

nachdem mich eine fette Erkältung im Urlaub dahingerafft hat und ich immer noch etwas angeschlagen bin, werde ich heute wohl lieber zu Hause bleiben .
Mal sehen, wie es am Donnerstag aussieht.


Euch viel Spaß!
Silke


----------



## Cynthia (8. Juni 2010)

's Silke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem mich eine fette Erkältung im Urlaub dahingerafft hat und ich immer noch etwas angeschlagen bin, werde ich heute wohl lieber zu Hause bleiben .
> Mal sehen, wie es am Donnerstag aussieht.
> ...




Guuute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (8. Juni 2010)

Eben hat's hier (leicht) geregnet - da kommt sicher noch mehr ...

Ich habe heute keine Lust auf Schlamm und Matsch  und werde deshalb kneifen.

 Bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (8. Juni 2010)

's Silke schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> nachdem mich eine fette Erkältung im Urlaub dahingerafft hat und ich immer noch etwas angeschlagen bin, werde ich heute wohl lieber zu Hause bleiben .
> Mal sehen, wie es am Donnerstag aussieht.
> ...



Na das paßt ja hervorrragend, ich schleppe auch noch die letzten Reste einer Erkältung mit mir rum .

Aber DONNERSTAG 18Uhr steh ich in Hofheim Ecke Mainau /Am Ehrenmal  wieder auf der Matte. Also raff Dich auf, wir nehmen Rücksicht auf Kranke und Schwache .

Bis Donnerstag 

Marion


----------



## uwe50 (9. Juni 2010)

Wir waren gestern zu zweit - und auf dem Feldberg! 

Richtig nass war's nur in der Trinkflasche . Schlamm und Matsch nur an den üblichen Stellen. 

Am Donnerstag könnte es ja wieder eine ähnliche Wettersituation geben. Die Mitfahrt habe ich mir vorgemerkt...


----------



## 's Silke (9. Juni 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Also raff Dich auf, wir nehmen Rücksicht auf Kranke und Schwache .
> 
> Bis Donnerstag
> 
> Marion




Wenn das so ist, bin ich dabei 


Bis Donnerstag


----------



## Cynthia (9. Juni 2010)

... ich auch


----------



## matthias2003 (9. Juni 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> ... wir nehmen Rücksicht auf Kranke und Schwache .
> 
> Bis Donnerstag
> 
> Marion



Da fühle ich mich auch angesprochen
wenn es trocken bleibt komme ich auch, dann sehe ich 's Silke endlich mal wieder

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (9. Juni 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Da fühle ich mich auch angesprochen
> wenn es trocken bleibt komme ich auch, dann sehe ich 's Silke endlich mal wieder
> 
> LG
> Matthias



 ... und Urs bekommt Verstärkung ...


----------



## Friendlyman (10. Juni 2010)

für heut Abend ein klares " weiß noch nicht so genau obs klappt"
Sicherheitshalber schon mal viel Spass Euch!!!
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## 's Silke (10. Juni 2010)

matthias2003 schrieb:


> Da fühle ich mich auch angesprochen
> wenn es trocken bleibt komme ich auch, dann sehe ich 's Silke endlich mal wieder
> 
> LG
> Matthias




Jippieh !!!!

Bis nachher


----------



## matthias2003 (10. Juni 2010)

Ach war das schön bei Euch, da komme ich gerne mal wieder. Ich fühle mich jetzt auch so richtig platt, das tut gut. 
Auf dem Rückweg hatte ich doch tatsächlich noch einen Plattfuss, der Reifen ist seitlich aufgerissen. Da hat selbst die Reifenmilch nichts gebracht. Super Sache! Jetzt weiss ich wenigstens wie das mit der Steckachse funktioniert, ... 

Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Cynthia (12. Juni 2010)

Schön, dass du mit dabei warst. Darfst's gerne wiederholen, nächstes Mal allerdings ohne Plattfuß. 

Wir freuen uns über jedermann/-frau, der/die mitfährt. In der Gruppe macht's mehr Spaß! 


In diesem Sinne - bis Dienstag ...

 Christina


----------



## uwe50 (13. Juni 2010)

*Dienstag, 15.6.10*
Diese Woche unternehmen wir die Tour zusammen mit Mountainbiker vom ADFC, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel.

*Los geht's ab Hofheim pünktlich um 18 Uhr am Bus-Bahnhof*
Infos unter Telefon 01 76 - 20 82 03 02

*Zweiter Treffpunkt ist 18.30 Restaurant Gundelhard, Kelkheim.*
Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Geplante Tour: Gundelhard, Fischbach, Rettershof, Naturfreundehaus (Biltalhöhe), Eichkopf, Ruppertshain, Eppstein, Gundelhard (Hofheim)

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Allenfalls Beleuchtung mitnehmen für die Heimfahrt. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## Friendlyman (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo zusammen,werde versuchen zur Gundelhardzu kommen.
Hab Tagdienst aber bis 18.30 könnt ich schaffen.
Wenn nicht dann viel Spass.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## Cynthia (15. Juni 2010)

Komme um 18.30 Uhr zur Gundelhard.


----------



## 's Silke (15. Juni 2010)

Ich komme auch mit!

Christina, Urs: Nehmt Ihr mich mit? 18.05 Uhr bei mir?


Bis späda


----------



## Cynthia (15. Juni 2010)

's Silke schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit!
> 
> Christina, Urs: Nehmt Ihr mich mit? 18.05 Uhr bei mir?
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2010)

Mal schauen, ob ich den Bahnhof in Hofheim finde, sonst Gundelhard.


----------



## fast-fred (15. Juni 2010)

Hallo, ich komme mit meinem Bruder,den muss ich jetzt wecken. Bei der letzten ADVC Tour zum Hessenpark hat mir ein Mitfahrer eure Touren empfohlen. Gruß FastFred


----------



## Cynthia (15. Juni 2010)

fast-fred schrieb:


> Hallo, ich komme mit meinem Bruder,den muss ich jetzt wecken. Bei der letzten ADVC Tour zum Hessenpark hat mir ein Mitfahrer eure Touren empfohlen. Gruß FastFred




 Hofheim oder Gundelhard?


----------



## Cynthia (16. Juni 2010)

MTB wird immer beliebter. 

Bei genialem Wetter trafen sich 18 (!) Biker/innen - teilweise zum ersten Mal dabei  - an der Gundelhard.  Schööön war's!


 Frau/Man sieht sich.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (16. Juni 2010)

.... Und schon gleich wieder Donnerstag !!!!

 Wie gewohnt treffen wir uns - mit Schutzblechen bewaffnet - in Hofheim um 18Uhr am Ehrenmal / Ecke Mainau!!!!!

Bis Morgen!

Marion


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. Juni 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> .... Und schon gleich wieder Donnerstag !!!!
> 
> Wie gewohnt treffen wir uns - mit Schutzblechen bewaffnet - in Hofheim um 18Uhr am Ehrenmal / Ecke Mainau!!!!!
> 
> ...



Und sollte es heute abend dauerschütten, dann werde ich die Tour hier bis 16:30Uhr absagen!!! 

Auf daß sich die Wettervorhersage irrt!!!!

Marion


----------



## Cynthia (17. Juni 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> ... Auf daß sich die Wettervorhersage irrt!!!!
> 
> Marion




 Ob das noch was wird heute?


----------



## lebensart (17. Juni 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Ob das noch was wird heute?


 
So nun habe ich mich auch mal in dem Forum eingehackt...  

Wird heute gefahren oder fällt es wegen dem Dauerregen aus?

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Cynthia (17. Juni 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Und sollte es heute abend dauerschütten, dann werde ich die Tour hier bis 16:30Uhr absagen!!!
> ...
> Marion



Um halb fünf wissen wir mehr ...


 Willkommen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (17. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß schon was ich mach!
Hab Nachtschicht.
Viele Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## uwe50 (17. Juni 2010)

Bin mit Schutzblech und leichter Regenjacke dabei. 
Die Prognose 18.15 sieht gut aus. Die Regenwolken drehen im Gegenuhrzeigersinn. Und die von München her dürften erst nach Beendigung der Tour im Rhein Main Gebeit eintreffen.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. Juni 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Bin mit Schutzblech und leichter Regenjacke dabei.
> Die Prognose 18.15 sieht gut aus. Die Regenwolken drehen im Gegenuhrzeigersinn. Und die von München her dürften erst nach Beendigung der Tour im Rhein Main Gebeit eintreffen.




Na dann bin ich wohl auch dabei !!!


----------



## YelloBelly (17. Juni 2010)

Hallole,

ich bin auch dabei . 18 Uhr am Ehrenmal?

LG Vik


----------



## Cynthia (17. Juni 2010)

Von oben blieb es trocken!  

Zu viert haben wir eine gemütliche Runde mit leckerer Pizza  beendet.

Und nun geht es morgen zum Ritt auf dem Vulkan. Hoffentlich hält das Wetter.


----------



## speciallady (18. Juni 2010)

hallo cynthia,

was ist der ritt auf dem vulkan? wollte so gerne mal wieder zu euch kommen, schaffe es aber leider nie rechtzeitig aus dem büro.. 

fahrt ihr am we? nächsten di kann ich auch nicht, vielleicht donnerstag... 

lg speciallady


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lebensart (20. Juni 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo cynthia,
> 
> was ist der ritt auf dem vulkan? wollte so gerne mal wieder zu euch kommen, schaffe es aber leider nie rechtzeitig aus dem büro..
> 
> ...


 

Also ich würde heute (Sonntag 20.) auch gerne biken gehen bzw. geh am oder um den Feldberg biken... wer Lust hat meldet sich doch bitte bis 13:00 unter 01796647876.

Und ja was ist der Vulkan???

Gruß
Peter


----------



## lebensart (20. Juni 2010)

Ich gehe heute am Feldberg biken (Sonntag 20.) Wer Lust hat meldet sich doch unter 01796647876 bis 13:00

Generell fahre ich viel am Feldberg ab der Hohen Mark - kenne sehr viele schöne und kleine Wege 

Also einfach melden wer Lust hat... Wir haben uns früher immer Mittwochs an der Hohen Mark getroffen und es wäre schön das wieder aufleben zu lassen...!


Gruß
Peter


----------



## uwe50 (21. Juni 2010)

Wir treffen uns diese Woche:
*Dienstag, 22. Juni 2010, 18.30 Uhr*
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden. Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Geplante Tour: Schneidhain, Biltalhöhe. Auf Forstwegen queren wir die Feldbergschneise zwei Mal und fahren dann diese ein Stück hoch, umrunden den kleinen Feldberg westlich Richtung Feldberg. Abfahrt vom Kleinen Feldberg Richtung Reichenbachtal, Falkenstein (Burg), Königstein (Burgwald) und zurück zum Ausgangspunkt, wo wir so um 21.30 wieder ankommen wollen.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Beleuchtung benötigt man jetzt nur noch für eine allfällige Heimfahrt.

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.

Das Wetter in dieser Woche:


----------



## Friendlyman (21. Juni 2010)

Bin dabei.
Bis Morgen
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (21. Juni 2010)

speciallady schrieb:


> hallo cynthia, ... was ist der ritt auf dem vulkan?
> lg speciallady





lebensart schrieb:


> ... Und ja was ist der Vulkan???
> Gruß
> Peter



 Und - wer hat's erraten? 

Wir waren übers Wochenende in der Vulkaneifel zum Biken : Lieserpfad und 6-Maare-Tour. Tolle Gegend!  Und mit dem Wetter hatten wir einmal mehr ziemlich Glück - etwas feucht und recht kühl .
Aber nun wird's wärmer . 


 und bis morgen.


----------



## fast-fred (21. Juni 2010)

Da bin ich gerne wieder dabei und bringe meinen Bruder mit. Bis Morgen an der Horner BMX  Gurß Fredi


----------



## hallotv (21. Juni 2010)

me too


----------



## Cynthia (21. Juni 2010)

fast-fred schrieb:


> ... Horner BMX ...



 So heißt das also.


----------



## Antilles (21. Juni 2010)

hallo christina ich bins jonas, wo ist den diese horner bmx???
und um wieviel uhr trefft ihr euch?
wenn ich rechtzeitig schluss hab kann ich ja vorbeikommen,
mal sehn was es hier noch so für trails im repertoir des taunus gibt:-D
Jonas


----------



## topissel (21. Juni 2010)

hallo, ich bin neu hier und suche Mitfahrgelegenheiten bei Leuten, die nicht mehr ganz jung und nicht mehr ganz knackig sind. Habt ihr vielleicht mal einen GPS Track von einer eurer Touren mit Fahrzeit oder Durchschnitssgeschwindigkeit, damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann, ob ich mithalten könnte?
Danke, Gruß Walter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (22. Juni 2010)

Antilles schrieb:


> ... wo ist den diese horner bmx???
> und um wieviel uhr trefft ihr euch?



siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7282835&postcount=170



topissel schrieb:


> ... Fahrzeit oder Durchschnitssgeschwindigkeit, damit ich mir ein Bild machen kann, ob ich mithalten könnte?
> Danke, Gruß Walter



Fahrzeit ca. 3 Std., Höhenmeter heute ca. 700-800, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ca. 11 - 12 km. Es kommt auch immer ein 60 jähriger mit . Also, gib dir einen Ruck und komme einfach mal vorbei.


----------



## Cynthia (22. Juni 2010)

Antilles schrieb:


> hallo christina ich bins jonas, wo ist den diese horner bmx???
> und um wieviel uhr trefft ihr euch?
> wenn ich rechtzeitig schluss hab kann ich ja vorbeikommen,
> mal sehn was es hier noch so für trails im repertoir des taunus gibt:-D
> Jonas



Hallo Jonas ,

jetzt weiß ich ... Eifel ! Wäre schön, wenn du es schaffen könntest . Urs hat ja die Daten gepostet. Alles klar? Sonst melde dich nochmals (0177-6108524).

Bis heute Abend .


----------



## 's Silke (22. Juni 2010)

Ich komme dann auch mal wieder mit.

Christina, Urs, nehmt Ihr mich wieder mit? Wenn ja, wann?


Bis nachher 
Silke


----------



## Cynthia (22. Juni 2010)

's Silke schrieb:


> Ich komme dann auch mal wieder mit.
> 
> Christina, Urs, nehmt Ihr mich wieder mit? Wenn ja, wann?
> 
> ...




Ich denke, wir fahren um 18 Uhr bei uns los. Ich freu mich!


----------



## hallotv (22. Juni 2010)

Hallo Walter,
zum einen möchte ich ganz energisch widersprechen, wir wären nicht mehr jung und schön (oder so)!!!Sind wir, fast alle. Trotzdem fahren wir gerne gemütlich, also mach`Dir keinen Streß.
Zum anderen mußt Du sehr aufpassen, was die unschuldigen Schilderungen über vorgeblich 60-jährige betrifft. Laß Dich nicht täuschen, wenn wir anderen nicht gemütlich fahren und ihn bremsen würden.....


----------



## Cynthia (22. Juni 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ... ein 60 jähriger ...





hallotv schrieb:


> ... vorgeblich 60-jährige ...




 Sind wir ehrlich: bald 60-jährigen ...


----------



## Titanwade (22. Juni 2010)

hallotv schrieb:


> Zum anderen mußt Du sehr aufpassen, was die unschuldigen Schilderungen über vorgeblich 60-jährige betrifft. Laß Dich nicht täuschen, wenn wir anderen nicht gemütlich fahren und ihn bremsen würden.....


 
Und dabei legt ihm sein Modi immer diese schweren Steine in seinen großen Rucksack. 

Bis später....


----------



## topissel (22. Juni 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> siehe hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7282835&postcount=170
> 
> 
> 
> Fahrzeit ca. 3 Std., Höhenmeter heute ca. 700-800, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit ca. 11 - 12 km. Es kommt auch immer ein 60 jähriger mit . Also, gib dir einen Ruck und komme einfach mal vorbei.



ok, das mach ich auf jeden Fall. Habt ihr am Donnerstag was im Angebot oder wo sieht man den die geplanten Touren?

Gruß Walter


----------



## Cynthia (22. Juni 2010)

topissel schrieb:


> ok, das mach ich auf jeden Fall. Habt ihr am Donnerstag was im Angebot oder wo sieht man den die geplanten Touren?
> 
> Gruß Walter




Hier werden auch die Donnerstagstouren gepostet. Treffpunkt ist allerdings in Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal, um 18 Uhr.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## topissel (22. Juni 2010)

...d.h., diesen Do is nix? Nächste Woche?


----------



## Cynthia (22. Juni 2010)

topissel schrieb:


> ...d.h., diesen Do is nix? Nächste Woche?




Wir fahren dienstags und donnerstags. Gepostet wird normalerweise am Tag vorher.  

Für Infos über E-Mail ==> PN mit deiner Mail-Adresse an uwe50.


----------



## uwe50 (23. Juni 2010)

Marion, Dir noch eine unfallfreie Alpenüberquerung bei tollem Wetter. 

Gestern haben wir zu 13. den Feldberg erklommen und bei der Abfahrt Richtung Reichenbachtal 2 x Schläuche ersetzt. Trotz der Eiseskälte (gefühlte 0 Grad) haben wir neu über die herausfordernden Singletrails am Feldberg gestaunt. 

Gerne vertrete ich Dich beim nächsten Treff:

*Donnerstag, 24. Juni 2010, 18.00 Uhr*

*Hofheim* Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) - Auf den Link klicken und schon wird der Weg von der Autobahn her angezeigt.

Die Pizzeria bzw. die Eisdiele sind das Ziel so um 21 Uhr. Ansonsten geniessen wir diesen herrlichen Sommertag auf Pfaden Richtung Judenkop.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.  

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## Friendlyman (23. Juni 2010)

Dienstag mit Feldi war Spitze.
Dem Trailmaster sei Dank.
Viele Grüße 
Wolfgang


----------



## Titanwade (23. Juni 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns diese Woche:
> *Dienstag, 22. Juni 2010, 18.30 Uhr*
> Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden. Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.
> 
> Geplante Tour: Schneidhain, Biltalhöhe. Auf Forstwegen queren wir die Feldbergschneise zwei Mal und fahren dann diese ein Stück hoch, umrunden den kleinen Feldberg westlich Richtung Feldberg. Abfahrt vom Kleinen Feldberg Richtung Reichenbachtal, Falkenstein (Burg), Königstein (Burgwald) und zurück zum Ausgangspunkt, wo wir so um 21.30 wieder ankommen wollen.


 
Das war ja wieder sein supi Tour!  Vielen Dank an unseren Guide, es waren ja einige Schmankerl dabei.


----------



## Antilles (23. Juni 2010)

jop war super!
morgen schaff ichs nicht, aber vllt nächste woche wieder!
nochmal so geile trails! vllt ne halbe stunde früher?
da is heller:-D


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (23. Juni 2010)

Das muß ich auch mal sagen: die Touren führen immer über wirklich tolle Trails!!! Für alle irgendwie machbar aber seeehr schön.
Wenn mich der Zahnarzt läßt, bin ich Donnerstach dabei. Wenn ich nicht dabei bin, ist das besser so... :-(


----------



## 's Silke (24. Juni 2010)

Ich komme mit !


Bis später


----------



## Cynthia (24. Juni 2010)

Moi aussi!


----------



## Robert787 (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo,

ich war vor zwei Wochen schon mal mit Urs alleine unterwegs.
Hat super Spass gemacht.
Bin um 18:00 Uhr heute in Hofheim mit dabei.

Gruß Robert


----------



## topissel (24. Juni 2010)

ich bin heute das erste Mal dabei, bin schon gespannt!

Gruß Walter


----------



## tom194 (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo bin heute auch dabei 

gruß Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (27. Juni 2010)

Wir treffen uns diese Woche mit "nicht allzu dunkler Brille" für klare Sicht beim "Abfahren":

*Dienstag, 29. Juni 2010, um punkt 18.30 Uhr wird losgefahren*
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden. Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum. 

Geplante Tour über Königstein, Fuchstanz direkt auf den Feldberg. Abfahrt über den X-Trail, Rot Kreuz Trail, Naturfreundehaus-Trail, Schneidhain, Bahntrail, so dass wir ca, 21.30 wieder beim Ausgangspunkt sind.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. . 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## Friendlyman (28. Juni 2010)

Bin dabei.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Bettina (28. Juni 2010)

Ich hoffe ihr nehmt auch auf ältere Frauen Rücksicht, ich würde euch gerne begleiten. Oben soll es ja kühler sein als unten...
bis morgen,
Bettina


----------



## tomtomba (29. Juni 2010)

Ich komme wie letzte Woche versprochen heute auch mit. 
Ich werde vorher schon ne kleine Runde drehen und Euch dann entgegen kommen. 
@ Urs 
fahrt Ihr über Rote Mühle das Wiesental nach Schneidhain?, oder über den Wald und den Weg am Braubachweiher, bzw den Parallelweg.? 
lg Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## michahi (29. Juni 2010)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr nehmt auch auf ältere Frauen Rücksicht, ich würde euch gerne begleiten. Oben soll es ja kühler sein als unten...
> bis morgen,
> Bettina



Hi, 

suche dir lieber die Täler, oben ist es nicht kühler.


----------



## uwe50 (29. Juni 2010)

tomtomba schrieb:


> @ Urs
> fahrt Ihr über Rote Mühle das Wiesental nach Schneidhain?, oder über den Wald und den Weg am Braubachweiher, bzw den Parallelweg.?
> lg Tom



Braubachweiher, Friedhof, Quelle Öhlmühlweg, Friedhof, Tillmansweg ...


----------



## Cynthia (29. Juni 2010)

Bettina schrieb:


> Ich hoffe ihr nehmt auch auf ältere Frauen Rücksicht, ich würde euch gerne begleiten. Oben soll es ja kühler sein als unten...
> bis morgen,
> Bettina



Hallo Bettina,
schön, dass du dich in den Taunus "verirrst" . Schade für mich, denn ich bin heute nicht dabei ... . Vielleicht nächstes Mal .

@ all: Wünsche euch eine schlauchwechselfreie Auf- und Abfahrt!


----------



## tomtomba (29. Juni 2010)

ok, sollte ich etwas später sein, bitte nicht warten, ich komme Euch dann entgegen. 
lg 
Tom


----------



## tom194 (29. Juni 2010)

*Bin heute auch wieder dabei

gruss Thomas
*


----------



## fast-fred (29. Juni 2010)

Puh, ganz schön heiss, aber ich komme mit meinem Bruder vorbei. Bis nachher in Horne. Gruß Fredi


----------



## 's Silke (29. Juni 2010)

Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich es schaffe.
Urs, ich rufe durch, wenn ich mitkomme.


Bis vielleicht später
Silke


----------



## boettgeri (29. Juni 2010)

Hi Urs, 

ich fahre auch wieder mit; melde mich, wenn es verkehrstechnisch bedingt bei der Anfahrt zeitl. knapp werden sollte.

Bis nachher,
Albrecht


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (30. Juni 2010)

Abends mal schnell auf den Feldberg und anschließend ewig auf Trails bergab..... der Sommer und die langen Abende könnten ewig so weiter gehen..... !!!!

Aufgrund der außerordentlichen Mitgliederversammlung unseres Clubs am Donnerstag um 20Uhr in Mainz in der Sportlerklause http://www.sv-gonsenheim.de, verlegen wir ausnahmsweise unseren Donnerstagsbiketreff mal nach Mainz und radeln mit den anderen Beinharten ab 18:30Uhr durch den Gonsenheimer-Wald. Treffpunkt http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?f=q&...50.008553,8.200071&spn=0.007557,0.016823&z=16.

Anschließend gehts dann zur Versammlung!

Bis Donnerstag in Mainz!

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (30. Juni 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Abends mal schnell auf den Feldberg und anschließend ewig auf Trails bergab..... der Sommer und die langen Abende könnten ewig so weiter gehen..... !!!!



Stimmt, war eine schöne Feierabendtour bei perfekten Temperaturen! Hat großen Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren, vielen Dank. 

Bis Donnerstag 
Bettina


----------



## Reflex25 (30. Juni 2010)

Moin!

Sagt mal, wann findet denn die nächste Tour ab Königstein statt?
Wie viele km/hm fahrt ihr denn meistens?

Viele Grüße
Reflex25


----------



## tom194 (30. Juni 2010)

Hallo an alle die gestern mit auf dem Feldberg waren war doch ne schöne Tour die Urs uns vorbereitet hat 
hier mal ein Bild von gestern (wenns denn klappt


----------



## tom194 (30. Juni 2010)

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/682983

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/682982


----------



## Cynthia (30. Juni 2010)

Reflex25 schrieb:


> Moin!
> 
> Sagt mal, wann findet denn die nächste Tour ab Königstein statt?
> Wie viele km/hm fahrt ihr denn meistens?
> ...



... am nächsten Dienstag, wenn das Wetter passt.  Treffpunkt wird aber wahrscheinlich wieder Kelkheim sein, nicht Königstein. Tourenlänge variiert, circa 30 - 40 km und 500 - 800 hm. 

Am Montagmorgen werden jeweils die Daten für den Dienstag gepostet. Einfach öfters mal hier mitlesen und dann mitfahren.


----------



## uwe50 (5. Juli 2010)

Wir treffen uns diese Woche mit "nicht allzu dunkler Brille" für klare Sicht beim "Abfahren":

*Dienstag, 6. Juli 2010, um punkt 18.30 Uhr wird losgefahren*
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden. Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum. 

Geplante Tour: Schneidhain, Naturfreundehaus, Fuchsstein, Fuchstanz, Alt König, Falkenstein, Königstein so dass wir ca. 21.30 wieder beim Ausgangspunkt sind.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. . 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (6. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dabei!  

Mal sehen, was meine Beine nach den Touren in der fränkischen Schweiz noch hergeben. Zum Glück ist heute nicht so heiß! 

 Bis später!


----------



## 's Silke (6. Juli 2010)

Ich bin dabei .

Urs, Christina... wie gehabt ?


Silke


----------



## Cynthia (6. Juli 2010)

's Silke schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei .
> 
> Urs, Christina... wie gehabt ?
> 
> ...



 Ja, super!


----------



## fast-fred (6. Juli 2010)

Habe Ferien und bin dabei, mit meinem Bruder.


----------



## matthias2003 (7. Juli 2010)

Hallo Urs,

Vielen Dank für die Super Tour. Hat riesig Spass gemacht auch mal unter der Woche die Taunushighlights anzufahren.


Viele Grüße
Matthias


----------



## Cynthia (7. Juli 2010)

So früh schon wieder auf?  Ich bin noch etwas platt.



matthias2003 schrieb:


> ... Taunushighlights ...



Da gibt's noch mehr! 

 Willkommen zu weiteren Ausfahrten, solange es lang hell ist. Später greifen wir dann einfach wieder zu guten Lichtquellen. 


 Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## powderJO (7. Juli 2010)

...heute morgen am parkplatz hohemark gefunden. wer ihn vermisst bitte melden. sollte sich heir in den nächsten tagen keiner melden geht er ins fundbüro...


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (7. Juli 2010)

.... heute Fußball und morgen wieder MTB: 18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Am Ehrenmal / Mainau. Wie gewohnt mit anschließendem Stop am Pizza-und Eisstand!!!! 

Bis morgen!!!

Marion


----------



## tom194 (7. Juli 2010)

Hi,
Gerne werde ich mich Dir(Euch) wieder anschließen 

Lg Thomas


----------



## matthias2003 (8. Juli 2010)

bin auch dabei!

LG
Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (8. Juli 2010)

... mit von der Partie


----------



## hallotv (8. Juli 2010)

auch wenn die Piza für mich evtl. (kürzer) ausfällt, versuche ich`s, in der Hoffnung , daß es eine langsame Tour wird.


----------



## Cynthia (8. Juli 2010)

hallotv schrieb:


> ... eine langsame Tour ...



 Du sprichst in Rätseln. Warum?


----------



## 's Silke (8. Juli 2010)

Was bleibt mir anderes übrig  :
Ich komme auch mit.

Bis später


----------



## Friendlyman (8. Juli 2010)

würde euch so gern ausbremsen - aber ............
geht heut net.
Misst

Viel Spass Euch !!!!
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (8. Juli 2010)

's Silke schrieb:


> Was bleibt mir anderes übrig  :




Terrasse genießen ...


----------



## hallotv (8. Juli 2010)

kürzer, weil ich vielleicht noch nach Wi mußwill, langsam wegen böser Zahn OP am Dienstach :-(


----------



## Cynthia (8. Juli 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> würde euch so gern ausbremsen ...



... mach ich gerne für dich . 

Hast die fränkische Schweiz gut verdaut? 

 Bis zum nächsten Mal!


----------



## Cynthia (8. Juli 2010)

hallotv schrieb:


> ... wegen böser Zahn OP am Dienstach :-(



Gute Besserung!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (8. Juli 2010)

danke, alles eigentlich schon ok, aber kein Sport, damit`s nicht wieder blutet.... mal seh`n.
Hi Wolfgang, Du hast noch eine halbe Runde bei mir gut!


----------



## Cynthia (8. Juli 2010)

Ist Biken Sport?


----------



## hallotv (8. Juli 2010)

geht so, in des fr Schweiz fand ich es schon ordentlich anstrengend. Deswegen fahr`ich so gerne an Di und Do, da ist es gemütlich.


----------



## Robert787 (8. Juli 2010)

Komme auch wieder mit.
Gruß


----------



## matthias2003 (8. Juli 2010)

Oooch, das war ja wieder schön mit der Marion. 
Das war eine Super-Marion Tour, Danke!!

... und ich war genau eine Stunde früher zurück als Dienstag. Hab schon die Wohnung geputzt und gebügelt was das Zeug hält. Die zusätzliche Zeit muss "Mann" ja nutzen, ...

Matthias


----------



## bfri (9. Juli 2010)

Hi!

so, heute war ich das erste Mal dabei und muss sagen, es war eine nette Runde (doppelt gesehen).  Ich habe einige neue Trails kennengelernt und bei dem trockenen Wetter lies sich alles super fahren. Vielen Dank an Marion für die Tourführung!  

Meine Fotos von der Tour habe ich hier ins Album gestellt:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31440

Ich hoffe, es stört sich niemand, wenn er abgelichtet wurde. Ansonsten nehme ich es wieder raus.

Wer sich die Tour nochmal auf der Karte anschauen möchte, kann dies hier machen:
http://connect.garmin.com/player/39708105

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 68955 (9. Juli 2010)

bfri schrieb:


> Wer sich die Tour nochmal auf der Karte anschauen möchte, kann dies hier machen:
> http://connect.garmin.com/player/39708105



Merci bien 

Ich habe mir erlaubt, den Teil Eurer gestrigen Tour ab Lorsbachtal über Langenhain bis Hofheim heute als Teilstück einer eigenen Tour zu recyclen - Sind ein paar sehr schöne Trails dabei


----------



## Cynthia (9. Juli 2010)




----------



## uwe50 (12. Juli 2010)

Wir treffen uns diese Woche mit "nicht allzu dunkler Brille" für klare Sicht beim "Abfahren" und bei etwas kühlerem Wetter:

*Dienstag, 13. Juli 2010, um punkt 18.30 Uhr wird losgefahren*
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim - genügend öffentliche Parkplätze vorhanden. Wegbeschreibung im Link ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum. 

Geplante Feldberg-Tour: Königstein, Falkenstein, Fuchsstein, Anfahrt vom Feldberg aus östlicher Richtung, X-Trail 2 Sektionen, kleiner Feldberg, Feldbergschneise (3 Sektionen) dann Richtung Fuchsstein und Tageslichtabhängig zurück Richtung Kelkheim, so dass wir ca. 21.30 wieder beim Ausgangspunkt sind.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. . 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.

... und hier wieder mal die 10 Tage Prognose. Achtet auf die Angaben übe den Sonnenuntergang. Die Tage werden ganz schnell wieder kürzer


----------



## Friendlyman (12. Juli 2010)

hab Nachtschicht.
Viel Spass euch Allen.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (12. Juli 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> hab Nachtschicht.




Schade!  ... bis Donnerstag?


 Kühl ist gut  ! Ich bin dabei !


----------



## Friendlyman (12. Juli 2010)

Donnerstag - Schwierig ???
Weiß nicht .... hmmm
mal sehen....
aber ihr werdet micht nicht los
)


----------



## wartool (12. Juli 2010)

wann seid ihr dann ca. aufm Feldi? vielleicht sieht man sich ja wiedermal


----------



## hallotv (12. Juli 2010)

ja, schade Wolfgang. Dafür ich diesmal. Werde auch vorher auf die Uhr schauen...
Aber wenn das letzte Mal so viel Zeit für Fotos (im Stand!!!) war, ist`s  vielleicht doch nichts für mich?
Freue mich sehr drauf,

Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (13. Juli 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> wann seid ihr dann ca. aufm Feldi? vielleicht sieht man sich ja wiedermal



so nach 20:15, wenn alles klappt


----------



## wartool (13. Juli 2010)

na mal sehen.. das könnte passen.. vielleicht sieht man sich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Taunusblicker (13. Juli 2010)

Hallo,

werde es mal wagen, bei Euch mitzufahren. Bin gespannt.

Gruß, Taunusblicker


----------



## 's Silke (13. Juli 2010)

Hallö!

Bin dabei.
Christina, Urs: 18 Uhr?


Bis später


----------



## bfri (13. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich bin noch bis mindestens 18:00 Uhr auf der Arbeit. Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß. Am Donnerstag bin ich hoffentlich wieder dabei. Vielleicht kommt sogar noch ein Kumpel mit.

@Thomas Die Fotos hatte ich letzten Donnerstag auf die Schnelle mit dem BlackBerry gemacht. Das geht  in den kurzen Pausen im Stand am besten.


----------



## Cynthia (13. Juli 2010)

Taunusblicker schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> werde es mal wagen, bei Euch mitzufahren. Bin gespannt.
> 
> Gruß, Taunusblicker






Keine Angst, wir beißen nicht.


----------



## Cynthia (13. Juli 2010)

's Silke schrieb:


> Hallö!
> 
> Bin dabei.
> Christina, Urs: 18 Uhr?
> ...



Jawohl !


----------



## wartool (13. Juli 2010)

sodele.. bin wieder daheim.. hoffe Ihr seid auch gut und spaßig angekommen?? Die Gruppe ist seit dem Winter ja auch bissl gewachsen ;-P

Gruß
Chris


----------



## Cynthia (13. Juli 2010)

Ja, pünktlich um halb zehn waren wir beim Parkplatz. 


 Bis demnächst mal wieder on trails!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (14. Juli 2010)

... und morgen gehts weiter mit Bike, Eis und Pizza !

Treffpunkt: Ecke Mainau / Ehrenmal in Hofheim, 18Uhr.

Marion


----------



## bfri (14. Juli 2010)

Hi Marion,


Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> ... und morgen gehts weiter mit Bike, Eis und Pizza !
> Treffpunkt: Ecke Mainau / Ehrenmal in Hofheim, 18Uhr.


ich denke, ich bin morgen auch wieder dabei (beim Biken natürlich). 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fast-fred (15. Juli 2010)

Hi,
Wie lange dauert denn diese Tour?

Gruß Fredi


----------



## Cynthia (15. Juli 2010)

fast-fred schrieb:


> Hi,
> Wie lange dauert denn diese Tour?
> 
> Gruß Fredi




+/- zweieinhalb Stunden .


----------



## Cynthia (15. Juli 2010)

Termin ist programmiert ...


----------



## biker2602 (15. Juli 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> ... und morgen gehts weiter mit Bike, Eis und Pizza !
> 
> Treffpunkt: Ecke Mainau / Ehrenmal in Hofheim, 18Uhr.
> 
> Marion [/QUOTE


----------



## Cynthia (15. Juli 2010)

biker2602 schrieb:


> Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:
> 
> 
> > ... und morgen gehts weiter mit Bike, Eis und Pizza !
> ...


----------



## Taunusblicker (15. Juli 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert787 (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo, ich komme heute auch und bringe noch einen Freund aus Mainz mit.


----------



## 's Silke (15. Juli 2010)

Ich schließe mich dem Gefolge an.

Und das Beste zum Schluss:  


Silke


----------



## fast-fred (15. Juli 2010)

Bin dabei, starte jetzt  in Hornau  Bis gleich Fred


----------



## bfri (16. Juli 2010)

Ja, das war doch heute mal wieder eine tolle Beinhart-Runde mit vielen neuen Trails und Wegen Richtung Naturfreundehaus Billtal. Landschaftlich eine tolle Strecke und durch die vielen Bergaufstrecken hat man auch Zeit, sich die Landschaft anzuschauen. Haha! 

Ich habe die Genehmigung von Urs die Runde der 2. Gruppe für alle "Recycler" hier zu veröffentlichen: 

http://connect.garmin.com/activity/40547406

Ein paar Schnappschüsse gibt es hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/31646

Viele Grüße und bis demnächst mal wieder
Birger


----------



## wartool (19. Juli 2010)

Hey Urs!

ich hoffe mal, ihr habt den Schaden gestern am Marmorstein noch schnell behoben bekommen und hattet noch ne schöne Rest-runde??

Eure Gruppe war ganz schön groß.. war das was Besonderes??

Und überhaupt... wo war denn die Frau Gattin??? Habe ich sie übersehen, oder durfte sie nicht mitfahren ;-P

Gruß
Chris


----------



## uwe50 (19. Juli 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> .. war das was Besonderes??



Ja, hier mehr http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=471956 

Cynthia war in dem Moment bei der anderen Gruppe


----------



## wartool (19. Juli 2010)

uiuiui.. da war ja schwer was los 
was mir aufgefallen war: ne riiesen Frauenquote hattet ihr da... oder war das die Damengruppe, die Du da gescheucht hast (falls du der guise warst)?? *gg* 
Seid ihr den Marmorstein dann runter, oder war das "nur" Pausenplätzchen??


----------



## uwe50 (19. Juli 2010)

*Diese Woche unternehmen wir die Tour wieder zusammen mit Mountainbiker vom ADFC, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel.*

*Los geht's ab Hofheim pünktlich um 18 Uhr am Bus-Bahnhof*
http://www.adfc-tour.de/zeige_startort.php?id=33&PHPSESSID=cru07645ot93msnua9k6eagjc5 
Telefon 01 76 - 20 82 03 02

*Zweiter Treffpunkt ist 18.30 Restaurant Gundelhard, Kelkheim.*
Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Bei der Tour fahren wir Single-Trails am Staufen und im Gebiet vom Rossert.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. Allenfalls Beleuchtung mitnehmen für die Heimfahrt. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## Cynthia (19. Juli 2010)

wartool schrieb:


> uiuiui.. da war ja schwer was los
> was mir aufgefallen war: ne riiesen Frauenquote hattet ihr da... oder war das die Damengruppe, die Du da gescheucht hast (falls du der guise warst)?? *gg*
> Seid ihr den Marmorstein dann runter, oder war das "nur" Pausenplätzchen??



Hallo Chris,

insgesamt waren wir Bikerinnen zu acht  (von 23 Teilnehmern)! 

Und den Marmorstein runter haben wir natürlich  mitgenommen.

 Gruß Christina


----------



## Friendlyman (20. Juli 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Diese Woche unternehmen wir die Tour wieder zusammen mit Mountainbiker vom ADFC, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel.*
> 
> *Los geht's ab Hofheim pünktlich um 18 Uhr am Bus-Bahnhof*
> http://www.adfc-tour.de/zeige_starto...msnua9k6eagjc5
> ...




Bin dabei.
Komme mit Thomas zur Gundelhard.
Bis später.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (20. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre zum Treffpunkt an der Gundelhard. 


Und übrigens:



uwe50 schrieb:


> *Los geht's ab Hofheim pünktlich um 18 Uhr am Bus-Bahnhof*
> http://www.adfc-tour.de/zeige_starto...msnua9k6eagjc5
> Telefon 01 76 - 20 82 03 02



... dieser Link funzt nicht!


----------



## uwe50 (20. Juli 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Ich fahre zum Treffpunkt an der Gundelhard.
> 
> 
> Und übrigens:
> ...




... funktioniert wieder


----------



## Cynthia (20. Juli 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ... funktioniert wieder


----------



## 's Silke (20. Juli 2010)

Komme mit... um kurz nach 18 Uhr ab Liederbach...

 Silke


----------



## hallotv (20. Juli 2010)

ich versuch`s auch mal ab Busbahnhof. 
Abenteuer sind immer willkommen...


----------



## uwe50 (20. Juli 2010)

hallotv schrieb:


> ich versuch`s auch mal ab Busbahnhof.
> Abenteuer sind immer willkommen...



Dort aber bereits um *18 Uhr*


----------



## fast-fred (20. Juli 2010)

bin mit meinem Bruder dabei, bis gleich an der Gundelhardt
Gruß Patrick und Fredi


----------



## Friendlyman (21. Juli 2010)

Supertour.
Hat Spaß gemacht.
Danke Urs.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (21. Juli 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Supertour.
> Hat Spaß gemacht.
> Danke Urs.
> Viele Grüße
> Wolfgang



Seh ich genau so .... und die Hofheim-Fraktion hat sich dann auch noch ein (bzw. mehrere.... ) Stückchen Pizza gegönnt!

Für Donnerstag sieht die Wettervorhersage aktuell grauselig aus. Trotzdem lade ich zum Biken um 18Uhr ab Hofheim Am Ehrenmal / Ecke Mainau ein. 

Sollten die vorhergesagten Regentropfen tatsächlich vom Himmel fallen, dann sag ich hier am genannten Tag bis 16:30Uhr wieder ab!!! 

Hoffen wir bestes!

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (21. Juli 2010)

Hi Marion,


Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Für Donnerstag sieht die Wettervorhersage aktuell grauselig aus. Trotzdem lade ich zum Biken um 18Uhr ab Hofheim Am Ehrenmal / Ecke Mainau ein.


wenn das Wetter hält, versuche ich auch wieder mit zu fahren. Hoffentlich hälts. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## hallotv (21. Juli 2010)

Hallo Marion,
hätte ich auch so ein leichtes Bike (und selber soo wenig Gewicht zu transportieren), wäre ich auch mit einem Stück Pizza ausgekommen. Außerdem bin ich BESTIMMT viel schneller gefahren als Ihr ;-)


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (22. Juli 2010)

hallotv schrieb:


> Hallo Marion,
> hätte ich auch so ein leichtes Bike (und selber soo wenig Gewicht zu transportieren), wäre ich auch mit einem Stück Pizza ausgekommen. Außerdem bin ich BESTIMMT viel schneller gefahren als Ihr ;-)



Schneller gefahren??? Maximal vom Pizzastand zum Auto .... und daß mein Bike leicht ist, halt ich für das absolute Gewicht ääähhhh Gerücht !!!!

Da ich mich heute doch noch ne ganze Weile in der Firma aufhalten könnte, das Regenradar gar nicht nett aussieht und ich heut auch noch ein Leihbike habe, was ich nicht ersäufen möchte, werde ich mal absagen..... was aber nicht bedeuten soll, daß Ihr Euch nicht selbst organisiert..... (zum Glück haben wir ja am Dienstag schon ein paar Höhenmeter vorgearbeitet ).

Viel Spaß den Furchtlosen!

LG Marion


----------



## uwe50 (22. Juli 2010)

Da ich ab Sonntag 3 Wochen lang Kilo- und Höhenmeter bewältigen kann, nutze ich den leichten Regen, um im Büro noch einiges vor dem Urlaub zu erledigen.

Von aussen strömt angenehm temperierte Luft durchs Fenster.

Wenn es heute jemand wagt - viel Spass 

Ansonsten sieht man sich vielleich am Sonntag hier
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=473590


----------



## 's Silke (22. Juli 2010)

Obwohl ich heute meine neue Regenhose hätte testen können, werde ich auch absagen... wenn's vor der Tour schon regnet, isses auch blöd!

Vielleicht bis Dienstag, wer auch immer sich findet... 

Allen Urlaubern an dieser Stelle eine schöne Zeit!


LG Silke


----------



## bfri (22. Juli 2010)

Ja, schade. Es ist heute doch mehr als ein leichtes, kurzzeitiges Dröppeln. Aber so kann ich auf der Schaff noch was schaffen.  Ich bin über's Wochenende in Wien. Allen anderen viel Spaß beim WE-Biken. 

Gruß
Birger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (22. Juli 2010)

Von wegen Furchtloser....
bin um 17.00 mit dem Auto zur Nachtschicht gefahren.
Der Wetterunterschied war mir einfach zu krass.
Grüße an alle. 
Wolfgang


----------



## topissel (22. Juli 2010)

hallo Urs,

ich wäre heute bei nortmalem Wetter auch dabei gewesen.
Hast du zufällig einen GPS-Track für den Donnersberg Trip? Ich kan am Sonntsag leider nicht, würde die Streche aber gerne fahren.

Gruß Walter


----------



## hallotv (23. Juli 2010)

Falsch Marion, schneller da, wo`s  zählt: Auf den letzten 100 m ZUM Pizzastand!
Thomasthehero hat gestern Abend Geld verdient, nicht viel, und hart und entbehrungsreich, aber trocken, auch gut.
Am nächsten Dienstag bin ich vermutlich wieder dabei.


----------



## uwe50 (26. Juli 2010)

Bis zum 15.8. muss sich die Dienstagsrunde "ad hoc" treffen. Wir sind nun drei Wochen in der Schweiz, Österrecih und Frankreich unterwegs.

Wenn jemand am Dienstag fahren will, kann sie/er einfach hier im Forum posten und MitfahrerInnen suchen.

Weiterhin erfolgreiches "Bewegen" 

Die Donnerstagstreffs finden in dieser Zeit durchgehen statt. Einfach jeweils ab Mittwoch hier im Forum schauen...


----------



## yvonne283 (27. Juli 2010)

Hallihallo,

ich bin das erste Mal am Dienstag, den 20.7 mit Euch gefahren. Es war KLASSE!!!! Vielen Dank an Euch!!! 
Wenn sich das Wetter noch macht und mein Rad bis Donnerstag fit ist, bin ich wieder dabei  

Schönen Tag an Euch alle


----------



## hallotv (27. Juli 2010)

Hallo Yvonne,
ja, es war wirklich nett. Und mit diesen Reifen so und soweit so schnell zu fahren ist schon cool. Bis demnächst wieder mal, mit hoffentlich noch mehr Spaß,

Thomas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (28. Juli 2010)

hallotv schrieb:


> Hallo Yvonne,
> ja, es war wirklich nett. Und mit diesen Reifen so und soweit so schnell zu fahren ist schon cool. Bis demnächst wieder mal, mit hoffentlich noch mehr Spaß,
> 
> Thomas



"Bis demnächst mal wieder" könnte diesen Donnerstag bedeuten. Nicht mehr ganz so warm, nicht ganz trocken, aber immerhin noch lange genug hell!!!!

Treffpunkt: 18Uhr in Hofheim, Ecke Ehrenmal / Mainau!

Kleingeld für die Pizzastücke nicht vergessen !!

Bis dann!

Marion


----------



## Friendlyman (28. Juli 2010)

Komme auch mit.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## hallotv (28. Juli 2010)

Thomasthehero muß vermutlich leider arbeiten :-((


----------



## 's Silke (29. Juli 2010)

Also, ich komme dann mal mit...

Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fast-fred (29. Juli 2010)

Hoffentlich hält das Wetter,bin mit meinem Bruder dabei. Gruß Fredi


----------



## yvonne283 (29. Juli 2010)

Ich werde auch kommen. Aber andere Reifen hab ich noch nicht :-( Aber geht auch so


----------



## bfri (29. Juli 2010)

Hi,

ich husche jetzt auch nach Hause und wäre dann auch dabei. Lass das Wetter halten... 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## bfri (29. Juli 2010)

Das war doch heute wieder eine entspannte aber interessante Feierabend-Tour durch den Hofheimer Wald. Der große und angekündigte Regen blieb zum Glück aus. Es geht doch nichts über eine Kombination aus Natur, Konditionstraining und Techniklehrgang (wie repariere ich eine gerissene Kette). 

Ich hoffe, jeder hatte noch Spaß beim Matschsammeln auf dem letzten Stück. Hat die Pizza noch geschmeckt? 

Hier noch meine Fotos von der heutigen Tour:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/32060

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## yvonne283 (30. Juli 2010)

War wieder klasse gestern!!! Pizza war auch wie immer sensationell!!! 
Bis Dienstag hoffentlich...Werd heute mal zum Hibike fahren  Reifen, Helm ect. Ihr wisst schon ;-) 

LG


----------



## hallotv (30. Juli 2010)

Bestimmt war es gar nicht so toll, und Ihr wollt`s  nur nicht zugeben!
Dafür fahre ich nach Nauders!


----------



## yvonne283 (2. August 2010)

Fährt jemand am Dienstag????


----------



## wartool (2. August 2010)

jepp.. würde mich auch interessieren - evtl sieht man sich wieder auf "der Höhe"??


----------



## to406ki (2. August 2010)

tach, einige kenn mich viele denk ick aber mal nicht ....

bin bis jetzt nur einmal im winter und einmal vor ein paar wochen mitgefahren....

da mein kollege mit dem ick sonst immer fahr nit da ist, werd ick morgen alleine fahren gehn, also wenn wer lust hätte, dann könnte man sich auch am gundelhard treffen und dann schaun wo wir hin fahren wollen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wartool (2. August 2010)

Toni?? Wo warst Du heute um 10:40... nicht an der Stelle, an der Du sein solltest ;-P
kaum ist der Daniel nicht da treibst Du Dich hier im Forum rum

 ;-P    Jenachdem, wo Deine Mitfahrer hier aus dem Fred lang wollen sehen wir uns evtl morgen


----------



## fast-fred (2. August 2010)

also ich würde mitfahren um wie viel Uhr dann ???


----------



## to406ki (2. August 2010)

jo toni 

ick war heute mit kollegen unterwegs gruben aufdecken, auserden sagtest du, du seist nicht da, letzte woche ....

urzeit ist mir egal ab 17uhr könnt icke


----------



## fast-fred (2. August 2010)

Wir können uns doch an der gundelhard um 18 Uhr treffen wie sonst auch???


----------



## to406ki (2. August 2010)

jo also 18uhr gundelhard !

wer morgen mit will, strecke werden wir dann da sehn sag ick mal oder ? denkt euch was aus, ick fahr alles


----------



## MichaelFFM (2. August 2010)

würde auch eventuell mitfahren wenn ich darf... wie lange fahrt ihr denn so und wie anspruchsvoll seit ihr ?

Komme aus Zeilsheim und kenne die Gundelhardt

Gruss

Michaelffm


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (2. August 2010)

komm einfach mit, wird keiner im stich gelassen, falls einer nicht kann ...

naja wenn es dunkel wird, will ick dann langsamm zuhause ankommen ... 2-3h denk ick mal ...


----------



## Cynthia (3. August 2010)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> würde auch eventuell mitfahren wenn ich darf... wie lange fahrt ihr denn so und wie anspruchsvoll seit ihr ?
> 
> Komme aus Zeilsheim und kenne die Gundelhardt
> 
> ...


 

Hallo Michael,

schön, mal wieder etwas von dir zu hören bzw. lesen!  Geht's gut?

Wir sind derzeit im Bike-Urlaub bis Mitte August. Freu mich, wenn wir danach auch wieder mal zusammen fahren.

Gruß, Christina


----------



## MichaelFFM (3. August 2010)

Ja alles bestens bei mir bzw. uns vieren... Und bei euch auch alles Klar. Ja ich war lange nicht online geschweige denn das ich zum biken kam... Würde mich auch freuen mal wieder ne runde mit Dir zu drehen.

Gruss und melde Dich wenn Ihr wieder da seit bei mir per PN

Michael



Cynthia schrieb:


> Hallo Michael,
> 
> schön, mal wieder etwas von dir zu hören bzw. lesen!  Geht's gut?
> 
> ...


----------



## yvonne283 (3. August 2010)

Ich hoffe, das Wetter hält! Fahrt Ihr auf jeden Fall?


----------



## to406ki (3. August 2010)

jop ick werd fahren, bissel aussehn wie die sau gehört dazu 

@MichaelFFM ick fahr an der autobahn richtung zeilsheim, dann richtung taunus, wenn du magst könn wir uns 17.30uhr bei der autobahnbrücke treffen (da wo die kleingarten sind)

lg


----------



## MichaelFFM (3. August 2010)

to406ki schrieb:


> jop ick werd fahren, bissel aussehn wie die sau gehört dazu
> 
> @MichaelFFM ick fahr an der autobahn richtung zeilsheim, dann richtung taunus, wenn du magst könn wir uns 17.30uhr bei der autobahnbrücke treffen (da wo die kleingarten sind)
> 
> lg



Das ist ja Super genau mein Weg würde sagen dann bis 17:30 Uhr.

Gruss


MichaelFFM


----------



## to406ki (3. August 2010)

jo geht klar, also bis denne


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (4. August 2010)

Vielleicht haben wir diesen Donnerstag wieder Glück und bleiben trocken (zumindest von oben )....

Der Versuch startet Donnerstag 18Uhr in HOfheim, am Ehrenmal / Ecke Mainau!!!!!

Bis denne!!!

Marion


----------



## Friendlyman (5. August 2010)

Ich bin dabei
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## pitr_dubovich (5. August 2010)

Heute 18:00 Uhr am Ehrenmal in Hofheim? Würde gerne versuchen mich euch anzsuchließen, werde zusehen, dass ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro verschwinde.

Newbies welcome?

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (5. August 2010)

Ich schaffe es heute nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro. Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß und gutes Wetter.

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## yvonne283 (5. August 2010)

Ich guck später nochmal rein, was Ihr so sagt und guck in dem Himmel, was da so runterkommt ;-)


----------



## Friendlyman (5. August 2010)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Ich guck später nochmal rein, was Ihr so sagt und guck in dem Himmel, was da so runterkommt ;-)




Bis jetzt hatten wir fast immer Glück und der Himmel ist noch nie runter gekommen.
BIS  GLEICH 

W.


----------



## fast-fred (5. August 2010)

bin dabei, starte jetzt in Horne... Gruß Fred


----------



## yvonne283 (5. August 2010)

Ich bin Dienstag wieder am Start. Muss meinem Körper mal n Päuschen gönnen ;-) Aber Danke, dass nix vom Himmel kommt ;-)

Viel Spass Euch!


----------



## pitr_dubovich (5. August 2010)

Vielen Dank für die entspannte Runde, hat viel Spass gemacht!

Bis zum nächsten mal,
Pitr


----------



## yvonne283 (7. August 2010)

Freu mich schon jetzt auf Dienstag  Suche noch Mitfahrer und Guides


----------



## wartool (8. August 2010)

solltest Ihr ausnahmsweise die Hohemark als Startpunkt in Erwägung ziehen würde ich mich als "guide" anbieten....

Gruß
Chris


----------



## hallotv (9. August 2010)

Moin,
am Dienstag bin ich dabei. Ich denke auch, daß wir uns ohne Guide trauen können. Das eine oder andere kennen wir inzwischen ja auch selber, und im schlimmsten Falle wird es eine etwas unstrukturiertere Runde, die aber auch nett ist.
Was ist denn Stand der Dinge, Dienstag wann und wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Chris_1976 (9. August 2010)

Hi,

würde mich morgen gerne das erste mal anschliessen und mitfahren (sofern ich das zeitlich hinbekomme ) ... ist der Treffpunkt immer noch in Hofheim am Ehrenmal gegen 18:00 Uhr.

Danke 
Chris


----------



## to406ki (9. August 2010)

hey,

also ick denke mal, das ick auch wieder dabei bin, 18uhr gundelhard oder ? also wie immer eben....

lg to406ki


----------



## yvonne283 (9. August 2010)

18 Uhr Ehrenmal in Hofheim, find ich gut. Toni dann so zwanzig nach an der Gundelhard?? Ist das auch in Deinem Sinne Thomas?


----------



## hallotv (9. August 2010)

Hi Yvonne, nix zu tun? 20 nach Gundelhard ist ok.
Thomas


----------



## MichaelFFM (9. August 2010)

Wenn nix dazwischen kommt und ihr wieder so nett auf mich wartet werde ich auch dabei sein.

@ Toki wollen wir uns wieder um 17:30 treffen wie letzten Dienstag ?

Gruss

Michael


----------



## to406ki (9. August 2010)

also 18.20uhr gundelhard seh ick das richtig ?

@micha jo könn wir wieder machen !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaelFFM (9. August 2010)

to406ki schrieb:


> also 18.20uhr gundelhard seh ick das richtig ?
> 
> @micha jo könn wir wieder machen !



18:00 Uhr losfahren Gundelhardt wäre mir zwar persönlich lieber...aber egal

Gruss


----------



## to406ki (9. August 2010)

ick wer auch für 18uhr gundelhard aber die anderen wollen ja 20min später ....

dann müssen wir eben 20min schneller bei der tour fahren


----------



## MichaelFFM (9. August 2010)

to406ki schrieb:


> ick wer auch für 18uhr gundelhard aber die anderen wollen ja 20min später ....
> 
> dann müssen wir eben 20min schneller bei der tour fahren



und das mit meiner Kondition...


----------



## maifelder (10. August 2010)

ich komme auch, bin schon seit Monaten kein Bergrad mehr gefahren.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (10. August 2010)

Hallöle,

am Donnerstag müßt Ihr Euch leider auch wieder selbst organisieren (was ja wie ich gerade gelesen habe erstaunlich gut klappt ), da wir schon am Donnerstag Richtung Vogesen aufbrechen. Dort werden wir mit 28 anderen Beinharten ein verlängertes Wochenende verbringen .... geilste Trails und superschöne Landschaft genießen....!

Euch viel Spaß im Taunus und bis nächste Woche wieder!

Marion


----------



## matthias2003 (10. August 2010)

maifelder schrieb:


> ich komme auch, bin schon seit Monaten kein Bergrad mehr gefahren.



Der Maifelder lebt noch!
Dich habe ich ja schon eine Ewigkeit nicht mehr gesehen. Das letzte mal beim beim Biketreff ab Schierstein anno 2008, kann das sein?

LG
Matthias, der 2007 auch in Sonthofen/Tiefenbach war und Deinen Unterzucker mitbekam


----------



## yvonne283 (11. August 2010)

Hi Marion,

ich wünsche Euch ein ganz tolles WE und super Wetter! Bis bald mal.

LG Yvonne


----------



## Friendlyman (11. August 2010)

Hab leider auch keine Zeit.
Viel Spass Euch
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## fast-fred (12. August 2010)

fährt jemand Rad heute Abend???


----------



## bfri (12. August 2010)

Ich bin noch auf der Arbeit und hier sieht es verdammt dunkel aus. Daher passe ich heute.

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (13. August 2010)

hey,

einer lust heute ne runde zu biken ?

wenn ja, dann sag ick mal 18uhr gundelhard !!!

hoffe wetter bleibt trocken 

bis dahin


----------



## bfri (13. August 2010)

Ich werde mit einem Kumpel heute eine kleine Runde von Hofheim aus fahren. Aber 18:00h packen wir wegen Arbeit nicht. Wir werden wohl eher zwischen 18:30 -19 Uhr starten.

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## to406ki (13. August 2010)

so bin nun wieder zurück und ick sag nur 

freitag der 13te ....

ick bin los da sah es etwas nach regen aus, dach ick mir egal weiter geht´s, nach ca 20km mußt ick mich dann mal hin legen aber nix passiert und nach 28km dann noch nen platten , dacht schon das das ventil am gummi gerissen war aber ick hatte glück war nur etwas daneben (hatte ja kein schlach dabei)....
was lernt man daraus ???

aber ein was gutes hatte es auch, ick bin nicht nass gewurten, denn es muß doch geregnet haben es standen überall pfützen von gundelhard nach f-höcht...

naja 50km in 3h fahrzeit schon bissel langsamm gewesen  wollte eigentlich schneller sein ...


----------



## wartool (14. August 2010)

alder Toni.. da bekommt man ja Augenkrebs.... lies mal durch, was Du da geschrieben hast ;-P


----------



## uwe50 (15. August 2010)

â¦ und wieder zurÃ¼ck aus dem Urlaub nutzen wir die restlichen Ende-Sommer-Tage. 

*Dienstag, 17.8.10*
Diese Woche unternehmen wir die Tour zusammen mit Mountainbiker vom ADFC, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel. 
Die Wetter Prognosen fÃ¼r den Dienstagvormittag sind schlecht. Gegen Abend kÃ¶nnte es aufhÃ¶ren zu regnen. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage werde ich im MTB-News-Forum bis 17.00 Uhr informieren, ob das Treffen stattfindet.

*Los geht's ab Hofheim pÃ¼nktlich um 18 Uhr am Bus-Bahnhof*
http://www.adfc-tour.de/zeige_startort.php?id=33&PHPSESSID=cru07645ot93msnua9k6eagjc5 Telefon 01 76 - 20 82 03 02

*Zweiter Treffpunkt ist 18.30 Restaurant Gundelhard, Kelkheim.*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die VerlÃ¤ngerung der Lorsbacher Str. fÃ¼hrt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Um 20.30 wollen wir beim Restaurant Gundelhard zurÃ¼ck sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 20.46 Uhr, darum allenfalls Beleuchtung mitnehmen fÃ¼r die Heimfahrt.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## Friendlyman (16. August 2010)

Bin dabei. Komme wahrscheinlich zur Gundelhart
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## yvonne283 (16. August 2010)

werd auch dabei sein, komme zum Busbahnhof


----------



## yvonne283 (17. August 2010)

so mach jetzt mal Feierabend und dann guck ich nochmal ob Ihr fahrt. Bis später vielleicht bzw. hoffentlich  muss noch für n Taunustrail trainieren ;-)


----------



## fast-fred (17. August 2010)

ich komme


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yvonne283 (17. August 2010)

hier regnet es voll :-(


----------



## uwe50 (17. August 2010)

Im Wetterradar sieht es für heute Abend nicht gut aus. Da es zusätzlich während des Tages viel geregnet hat, dürfte im Wald alles nass und die Singeltrails "verschlammt" sein.

Aus diesem Grund gib's für heute Abend eine *Absage*.

Am Donnertag soll es ja dann etwas besser aussehen. Treffen wir uns einfach dann in Hofheim. Marion wird noch nähere Angaben machen.


----------



## Maggo (17. August 2010)

ja, schade, ich hatee fest vor mitzufahren, dann stau, regen, keine motivation mehr. demnächst hoffentlich....


----------



## uwe50 (18. August 2010)

Heute ist das Wetter ja wesentlich besser. Darum machen wir aus der Dienstags- einfach eine Mittwochrunde 

*Treffpunkt Heute, 18:30 Gundelhard*
Wir können die Strecke vom Taunustrail-Marathon vom letzen Jahr abfahren (die ja wahrscheinlich in diesem jahr grösstenteils identisch sein könnte).

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## hallotv (18. August 2010)

Ich kann nicht behaupten, dass es hier besser wäre... Leider muß ich um 18 Uhr zu einem Kunden in Ffm und danach einen Hauptrahmen bauen, sonst wäre ich gerne dabei. 
Viel Spaß,
Thomas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (18. August 2010)

..... ansonsten gibt es dann wieder die Donnerstags-Option:

Diesmal schon wieder nicht mit mir, aber mit Urs! Treffpunkt 18Uhr, Hofheim Am Ehrenmal / Ecke Mainau.

Eßt ein Stückchen Pizza für mich mit!!!!!!

Bis die Tage mal wieder!

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (18. August 2010)

Hi Urs werde wenns Wetter so bleibt auch mitfahren und Du willst das wir uns um 18.30h treffen ist das so richtig.

gruß Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (18. August 2010)

tom194 schrieb:


> Hi Urs werde wenns Wetter so bleibt auch mitfahren und Du willst das wir uns um 18.30h treffen ist das so richtig.
> 
> gruß Thomas




*Heute* 18:30 Gundelhard oder 18:05 bei uns an der Garage ...

Morgen 18.00 Hofheim oder 17.35 bei uns an der Garage


----------



## tom194 (18. August 2010)

Ok,ich denke ich komme zur Garage


----------



## mathias (18. August 2010)

18:00 Uhr Hofheim

Bis morsche 

Mathias


----------



## hjw51 (18. August 2010)

O.K. komme um 18.30 Uhr zur Gundelhard

                                                            HJ


----------



## fast-fred (18. August 2010)

ich komme auch


----------



## fast-fred (18. August 2010)

fast-fred schrieb:


> ich komme auch


 
ich kam wohl zu spät


----------



## Cynthia (18. August 2010)

fast-fred schrieb:


> ich kam wohl zu spät



 Warst du an der Gundelhard?


----------



## fast-fred (18. August 2010)

ja


----------



## Cynthia (18. August 2010)

fast-fred schrieb:


> ja



Dann sind sie wohl zu früh losgefahren ...  Urs wusste nicht, dass du mitfahren wolltest. 

Kommst du morgen Abend mit? Hofheim, 18 Uhr ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fast-fred (18. August 2010)

ja


----------



## Cynthia (18. August 2010)

Ich merk's mir. Ich bin auch dabei. 

Kommt ihr beide?


Gute Nacht!


----------



## fast-fred (18. August 2010)

ich glaube mal mein Bruder kommt mit


----------



## Cynthia (18. August 2010)

fast-fred schrieb:


> ich glaube mal mein Bruder kommt mit




Noch besser!

Bist du heute Abend allein gefahren?


----------



## fast-fred (18. August 2010)

ja ne kleine runde


----------



## bfri (19. August 2010)

Willkommen zurück aus dem Urlaub Urs & Christina!  Ich hoffe, das Wetter hat mitgespielt.

Zum Fahren gestern habe ich es nicht geschafft. Ich schaue mal, ob ich mich heute rechtzeitig aus dem Büro machen kann, um heute mit dabei zu sein. Lust hätte ich. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## Robert787 (19. August 2010)

komme auch mal wieder mit. Bin um 18:00 Uhr am Ehrenmal.
Wetter macht heute wohl kaum Probleme.
Bis heute Abend.

Robert


----------



## to406ki (19. August 2010)

wo sind die treffpunkte heute abend ?

überleg ob ick mit fahr !


----------



## Cynthia (19. August 2010)

to406ki schrieb:


> wo sind die treffpunkte heute abend ?
> 
> überleg ob ick mit fahr !




Es gibt nur einen Treffpunkt:



Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> ... 18Uhr, Hofheim Am Ehrenmal / Ecke Mainau.
> Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yvonne283 (19. August 2010)

Ich würd auch sooo gern mit heut... kann leider erst wieder am 14.9 :-( Ich hoffe auf einen tollen Herbst, dass ich noch öfters mit Euch fahren kann  
Viel Spass Euch allen und eine schöne Zeit.


----------



## fast-fred (19. August 2010)

Bei mir ist eben der Wurm drin, heute Abend ist mir am Schwimmbad der vordere Bremszug gerissen. Das hat dann keinen Sinn mit euch zu fahren, es geht ja auch mal bergab. Ich habe mir extra heute noch einen neuen Nobby NicK aufgezogen , aber demnächst bin ich wieder dabei.... das Wetter war ja heute Klasse zum Radeln...
_Gruß Fredi_


----------



## bfri (19. August 2010)

Ja, das war doch mal wieder eine sehr schöne Tour heute. Vor allem die Abfahrt vom Judenkopf nach Eppstein hat Spaß gemacht. Für alle Recycler, hier die Tour zum Nachfahren:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/45248244

Es waren ja keine Geheimnisse dabei. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## uwe50 (23. August 2010)

*Los geht's am Dienstag, 24.8.10, pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr *
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim

Um 20.45 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 20.28 Uhr, darum *unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Die Runde führt uns zum Naturfreundehaus, Fuchsstein, Fuchstanz, Ostflanke Altkönig, Falkenstein und zurück nach Kelkheim.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

*Beleuchtung*
Zwischen der Lupine und der billigen LED Lampe für 9 EUR werden viele Produkte angeboten. Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr die DX-Lampe zugelegt. Mit der Lampe habe ich mittlerweile viele Nachtrunden auch auf Single Trails absolviert. Hier die Zusammenstellung der Argumente sowie die Links zu einer Helm- und Rad-Lampe:

*Alle Fakten zur DX/ Magicshine Lampe ! - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum - Dikussion zu Lampen bitte in diesem Forum vornehmen*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400&highlight=china+lampe 

DealExtreme: $77.60 HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Headlamp Set (4*18650 included) USD 77,60 inkl. Versand
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

DealExtreme: $77.96 HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 5-Mode 900-Lumen LED Bike Light Set (4*18650 included) USD 77,96 inkl. Versand
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864

Achtung die Lieferzeit beträgt 4-5 Wochen (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe)
Tipp: Bei einer Lampe ist die Chance groß, kein Zoll bezahlen zu müssen


----------



## Friendlyman (24. August 2010)

Thomas und ich kommen zum Treffpunkt.
Bis dann.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## bfri (24. August 2010)

Ich bin heute arbeiten. Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spaß. Im Moment scheint hier die Sonne in Hofheim. Aber es hat ja dafür gestern ordentlich gegossen. Nasse Stellen lassen sich daher nicht vermeiden. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (24. August 2010)

Gerade war mein Rad wieder sauber... Aber was soll's  :
Ich komme mit!


 Silke


----------



## Cynthia (24. August 2010)

Ich will auch!


----------



## Hopi (24. August 2010)

Wir werden zwar eine eigene Tour fahren (wir zu langsam für euch) aber vielleicht sehen wir uns ja im Taunus, wir fahren Li>Kö>Fuxi>Feldb>Rotkreuz>NatFrHa>RM>Li und das mit den Bullits


----------



## to406ki (25. August 2010)

hey, hätte einer lust heute eine runde mit zu fahren ?

ab gundelhard zeit, spätestens 18uhr ....


----------



## uwe50 (26. August 2010)

Ich bin heute Abend da und falls Marion immer noch unterwegs ist, werde ich mir eine Runde ausdenken. 

*Treffpunkt heute in Hofheim, 18:00 Uhr*
Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) (Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand)

Jeder fährt auf eigene Verantwortung mit. Licht für die Rückfahrt nicht vergessen. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im Forum.

Aufgrund der etwas unsicheren Wetterlage bitte um 16:30 nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen oder Rückfragen unter 0151 182 483 80. 

Laut Prognose besteht ab 20 Uhr ein Regenrisiko von 15% bei  Temparaturen von 23 Grad.


----------



## bfri (26. August 2010)

Hi Urs,

das Wetter sieht ja dann laut Prognose besser aus als ich gedacht hatte. Ich schaue später nochmal rein, ob ich es heute packe.

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## Reflex25 (26. August 2010)

bfri schrieb:


> Hi Urs,
> 
> das Wetter sieht ja dann laut Prognose besser aus als ich gedacht hatte. Ich schaue später nochmal rein, ob ich es heute packe.
> 
> ...


Wenn wir den Treffpunkt auf Hohemark ändern, wäre ich auch noch dabei.


----------



## Friendlyman (26. August 2010)

kann sein dass ich auch komm.
Viele Grüße und bis gleich ??!!
Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (26. August 2010)

Wenn's trocken bleibt, halte ich für das weibliche Geschlecht die Fahne hoch. 



@ Wolfgang: Du weißt schon -> Endhülse . Danke!


----------



## uwe50 (26. August 2010)

Es bleibt bei 18.00 in Hofheim! 

Allenfalls Leichte Regenjacke mitnehmen (ab 20 Uhr könnte es ein paar Tropfen gebenn).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (26. August 2010)

Ok, versuche mich hier gleich aus dem Büro abzusetzen.


----------



## Reflex25 (26. August 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Es bleibt bei 18.00 in Hofheim!
> 
> Allenfalls Leichte Regenjacke mitnehmen (ab 20 Uhr könnte es ein paar Tropfen gebenn).




Ist der Treffpunkt denn nun eigentlich an der Hohenmark?


----------



## Cynthia (26. August 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Es bleibt bei 18.00 in Hofheim!  ...





Reflex25 schrieb:


> Ist der Treffpunkt denn nun eigentlich an der Hohenmark?




Wer lesen kann, ist auf der sicheren Seite! 

 Bis nachher in Hofheim!


----------



## Robert787 (26. August 2010)

Ich komme auch mit.
Bis gleich.


----------



## Maggo (26. August 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ..............(ab 20 Uhr könnte es ein paar Tropfen gebenn).


----------



## Al_Curry (26. August 2010)

Ähm, ein paar Tropfen???  Ich war auch unterwegs, da kam ordentlich was runter! Was fahrt ihr denn so für Strecken?


----------



## uwe50 (26. August 2010)

Al_Curry schrieb:


> Ähm, ein paar Tropfen???  Ich war auch unterwegs, da kam ordentlich was runter! Was fahrt ihr denn so für Strecken?



Ja, das war eine krasse Fehleinschätzung. Die Prognose steht jetzt für 20 Uhr bei einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 100% für 4 mm 

Trotzdem haben heute 7 MTBler eine tolle Erfahrung gemacht: Nasser als Nass kann man nicht werden. Und die ralativ warme Temparatur hat dazu beigetragen, dass wir doch erst um 20.45 wieder in Hofheim waren.

Route heute: Hofheim, Albertsweg, Gundelhard, Kaisertempel, Eppstein, einige Trails auf der Seite vom Rossert, Eppstein und mit etwas Umweg den R8 zurück nach Hofheim.


----------



## Friendlyman (27. August 2010)

Ein paar Tropfen 
In einer bestimmten Zeitung würde zu lesen stehen.
Starkregen mit Gewitter trennt Bikergruppe am Rossert.
2 versprengte Radler wettern in fremder Garage ab.
Nochmals Dank an den unbekannten Eigentümer der das Tor auf gelassen hat.
Ziel in Hofheim noch vor dem Hauptfeld erreicht.
Nach Stärkung durch ein Pizzastück und vergebliches Warten auf die Nachzügler wurde die Heimreise erfolgreich durchgetreten.
Jedenfalls ist das Neue ordentlich getauft worden.
Tolles Rad.
Viele Grüße und schönes Wochenende

Wolfgang


----------



## Robert787 (27. August 2010)

Die haben wohl bei den 4mm eine Null vergesen.
Nass wars, aber spass hats trotzdem gemacht.
Und wie Urs schon gesagt hat, ab einem bestimmten
Punkt ist es egal wieviel runter kommt.
Danke für die Tour und bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (27. August 2010)

Mit der Temperatur habt ihr echt noch Glück im Unglück gehabt  komm mal bei 5° in so einen Regen  da siehst Du die Sache ganz anders


----------



## Reflex25 (27. August 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Mit der Temperatur habt ihr echt noch Glück im Unglück gehabt  komm mal bei 5° in so einen Regen  da siehst Du die Sache ganz anders


Seht, hätten wir uns an der Hohenmark getroffen...


----------



## uwe50 (27. August 2010)

Reflex25 schrieb:


> Seht, hätten wir uns an der Hohenmark getroffen...



... dann wären wie ja bei der Rückkehr trotzdem nass geworden. 

So aber war der Spass 100 % und 7 Personen mussten nicht jeweils über 20 km Teerstrasse an- und abfahren. 

PS: Zum "Beinhart-Feierabend-MTB-Treff im Main-Taunus"-Forum erfähst du das Wichtigste hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6988483&postcount=1


----------



## bfri (30. August 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Starkregen mit Gewitter trennt Bikergruppe am Rossert.
> 2 versprengte Radler wettern in fremder Garage ab.



@Wolfgang
Danks Urs Track wissen wir jetzt wenigstens, wo wir die Gruppe verloren haben.  Wir sind geradeaus gefahren, während der Rest der Gruppe sich gleich nach rechts den nächsten Anstieg hochgekämpft hat. Schwupps, waren sie weg. Der Jogger an der nächsten Abzweigung hatte also doch Recht. Da waren keine Biker.

Aber eins hatten wir alle gemeinsam: Nass war's! 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## uwe50 (30. August 2010)

*Los geht's am Dienstag, 31.8.10, pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr *
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim

Um 20.45 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 20.13 Uhr, darum *unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 


*Beleuchtung*
Zwischen der Lupine und der billigen LED Lampe für 9 EUR werden viele Produkte angeboten. Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr die DX-Lampe zugelegt. Mit der Lampe habe ich mittlerweile viele Nachtrunden auch auf Single Trails absolviert. Hier die Zusammenstellung der Argumente sowie die Links zu einer Helm- und Rad-Lampe:

*Alle Fakten zur DX/ Magicshine Lampe ! - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum - Dikussion zu Lampen bitte in diesem Forum vornehmen*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400&highlight=china+lampe 

DealExtreme: $77.60 HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Headlamp Set (4*18650 included) USD 77,60 inkl. Versand
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

DealExtreme: $77.96 HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 5-Mode 900-Lumen LED Bike Light Set (4*18650 included) USD 77,96 inkl. Versand
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864

Achtung die Lieferzeit beträgt ca. 3 Wochen (wenn ich das richtig in Erinnerung habe)
Tipp: Bei einer Lampe ist die Chance groß, kein Zoll bezahlen zu müssen


*Wettervorhersage*
Das Wetter soll im Verlauf vom Dienstag regenfrei werden.


----------



## Kokomikou (30. August 2010)

wäre gerne mal dabei, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (30. August 2010)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> wäre gerne mal dabei, wenn ihr mich mitnehmt
> 
> Gruß, Lutz




 Klar nehmen wir dich mit! Jeder darf mitfahren, aber bitte mit Helm . Willkommen!


----------



## Reflex25 (30. August 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Klar nehmen wir dich mit! Jeder darf mitfahren, aber bitte mit Helm . Willkommen!



Würdet ihr mich denn auch mitnehmen?


----------



## Cynthia (30. August 2010)

Reflex25 schrieb:


> Würdet ihr mich denn auch mitnehmen?



Logisch, probier's aus.  Treffpunkt ist in Kelkheim ...


----------



## tom194 (30. August 2010)

Hi,Christina werde morgen auch wieder auf mein Alu-Ross steigen und mitfahren (wolfgang kann nicht :-((  ) komme zur Garage und bringe die schuhe mit. Bericht über die Taubheit der Finger finde ich Leider nicht mehr.
Wann fahrt Ihr noch mal von Euch los
gruß Thomas


----------



## Cynthia (30. August 2010)

tom194 schrieb:


> ... komme zur Garage ... Wann fahrt Ihr noch mal von Euch los
> gruß Thomas



18 Uhr


----------



## fast-fred (31. August 2010)

ich komme auch


----------



## Reflex25 (31. August 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> 18 Uhr


An der Hohen Mark?


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (1. September 2010)

Nun bin ich auch mal wieder im Lande und rufe für Donnerstag zum Biketreff 18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Mainau / Am Ehrenmal auf !

Bis Morgen!!!

Marion


----------



## Reflex25 (1. September 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Nun bin ich auch mal wieder im Lande und rufe für Donnerstag zum Biketreff 18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Mainau / Am Ehrenmal auf !
> 
> Bis Morgen!!!
> 
> Marion


Wer von euch ist denn am Wochenende am Start? Da könnte ich sogar nach Hofheim/Kelkheim kommen.

Viele Grüße
Reflex25


----------



## Cynthia (1. September 2010)

Reflex25 schrieb:


> Wer von euch ist denn am Wochenende am Start? Da könnte ich sogar nach Hofheim/Kelkheim kommen.
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Reflex25




uwe50 und meinereiner sind am Wochenende in einem anderen schönen Bikerevier  unterwegs. 

Wenn du am Wochenende drauf mal mitfahren möchtest, gib per PN Bescheid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (1. September 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Nun bin ich auch mal wieder im Lande und rufe für Donnerstag zum Biketreff 18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Mainau / Am Ehrenmal auf !
> 
> Bis Morgen!!!
> 
> Marion



Huhu, Marion,

ich versuche dabei zu sein .


----------



## klematis (1. September 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Nun bin ich auch mal wieder im Lande und rufe für Donnerstag zum Biketreff 18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Mainau / Am Ehrenmal auf !
> 
> Bis Morgen!!!
> 
> Marion


 

Hallo Marion,

bin neu hier im Forum. Und wenn ihr mich mitnehmt, dann bin ich gerne morgen dabei??!! 

Bis dahin!


----------



## Kokomikou (1. September 2010)

ich versuche da zu sein, aber 18 Uhr ist für mich verdammt früh.
Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## Kokomikou (2. September 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> uwe50 und meinereiner sind am Wochenende in einem anderen schönen Bikerevier  unterwegs.


 
was gibt's denn sonst noch für Bikereviere, ausser dem Taunus??? Ist da draussen etwa noch was anderes????  

Ich hätt' noch ein Plätzchen im Auto frei für ein Pfalz w/e vom 10.-12.09........jemand Interesse???


----------



## Cynthia (2. September 2010)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> was gibt's denn sonst noch für Bikereviere, ausser dem Taunus??? Ist da draussen etwa noch was anderes????
> 
> Ich hätt' noch ein Plätzchen im Auto frei für ein Pfalz w/e vom 10.-12.09........jemand Interesse???




Oh, da gibt es noch manch feines Örtchen  ! Eifel, fränkische Schweiz, Thurtal, Vogesen, Pfalz ... 

Wo fährst du hin in der Pfalz?


----------



## Kokomikou (2. September 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Oh, da gibt es noch manch feines Örtchen  ! Eifel, fränkische Schweiz, Thurtal, Vogesen, Pfalz ...
> 
> Wo fährst du hin in der Pfalz?


 

Nach Dahn.
http://www.mountainbike-dahner-felsenland.de/index.html
Abfahrt FR 16 Uhr. Nightride
SA: Tagestour 65km, 1500 Hm
SO: Tagestour 55km, 1300 Hm 

War schon lange geplant. Ist jemand abgesprungen. 2 Plätze hätten wir noch frei.........


----------



## Cynthia (2. September 2010)

Von Merzalben aus waren wir auch schon in dieser Gegend unterwegs !


----------



## Kokomikou (3. September 2010)

Sorry noch mal, wenn ich euch gestern aufgehalten habe mit meiner Panne. Das Schaltauge war daheim schnell gewechselt, aber die Schaltung war total verstellt. 
Somit war es ganz gut, dass ihr alle weiter seid, hätte viel zu lange gedauert.

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet noch viel Spass und dass es keine weiteren Pannen gegeben hat.

Bis demnächst mal.

Gruß,

Lutz


----------



## bfri (3. September 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

das war doch gestern wieder eine sehr schöne Runde.
@Lutz: Ich glaube, es gab dann nur noch einen Platten in Lorsbach. Aber ansonsten lief es glatt.

Vor allem hat dieses Mal (nicht wie letzte Woche ) auch die Wettervorhersage exakt gestimmt und wir sind trocken geblieben.

Wer die Runde nachfahren möchte, kann das gerne tun. Ein paar Wege können etwas "Traffic" gebrauchen:
http://connect.garmin.com/activity/47337395

Wir haben uns hauptsächlich im Hofheimer-/Kelkheimer-Wald bewegt und einige der kleinen Trails ausprobiert. Wer ein bisschen springen möchte, nimmt die 3 kleinen (noch einigermaßen intakten) Kicker beim 3Kicker-Trail mit (http://osm.org/go/0D0QQiTu?layers=C) und auch der Wellentrail (http://osm.org/go/0D0QSnNW?layers=C) danach ist kurz aber macht Spaß.

Hier noch ein paar Fotos (mal wieder vom Pausemachen). 
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/sets/view/33212

Viele Grüße, ein schönes Wochenende und viel Spaß in der Eifel (die die dort hinfahren)
Birger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (6. September 2010)

*Los geht's am Dienstag, 07.9.10, pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr *
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim

Um 20:30 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:58 Uhr, darum *unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

PS:
Die Wetterprognose Ist für diese Woche "bescheiden". Ich werde am Dienstag, bis 16:45 mitteilen, ob die Tour stattfindet. Wer keinen Internetzugang hat, kann mich anrufen.


----------



## Friendlyman (6. September 2010)

Hab Nachtschicht - viel Spass Euch Allen.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (7. September 2010)

Wird gefahren heute? Es ist derzeit von oben zwar trocken, aber von unten seeehhhr nass ...


----------



## Kokomikou (7. September 2010)

also ich bin nicht dabei.........keine Lust auf Matsch


----------



## Cynthia (7. September 2010)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> ... keine Lust auf Matsch




... ich eigentlich auch nicht ...


----------



## uwe50 (7. September 2010)

*Treffen ist abgesagt!*
um ca. 19 Uhr kommt hier eine "dicke und breite" Regenwolke an 

Alternativ biete ich den morgigen Tag an. Gleicher Ort, gleiche Uhrzeit.

... und natürlich nur, wenn es wesentlich besser aussieht als heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert787 (7. September 2010)

Kann leider auch morgen nicht.  Ich wünsche Euch aber gutes Wetter.
Nächste Woche sollte dann auch meine Lampe aus Hongkong da sein.

Gruß Robert


----------



## uwe50 (7. September 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Alternativ biete ich den morgigen Tag an. Gleicher Ort, gleiche Uhrzeit.



*was wegen Terminüberschneidung doch nicht klappt. *

Dann also am Donnerstag, 9.9. (leider immer noch mit einem Regenrisiko von 20 bis 35 % nach heutigem Stand - wir werden sehen).


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (7. September 2010)

Nächster Versuch: Donnerstag 18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Mainau / Am Ehrenmal !!!

Es wird bestimmt nicht regnen, denn ich hab mir gestern ne neue Regenjacke gekauft !

Bis morgen dann!!!

Marion


----------



## fast-fred (8. September 2010)

fahrt ihr heute ??


----------



## uwe50 (8. September 2010)

fast-fred schrieb:


> fahrt ihr heute ??



nein


----------



## Friendlyman (9. September 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Nächster Versuch: Donnerstag 18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Mainau / Am Ehrenmal !!!
> 
> Es wird bestimmt nicht regnen, denn ich hab mir gestern ne neue Regenjacke gekauft !
> 
> ...




Muß heut nochmal passen.
Bin schon erkältet.
Grüße an Alle
Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (9. September 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Muß heut nochmal passen.
> Bin schon erkältet.
> Grüße an Alle
> Wolfgang



Gute Besserung, Wolfgang!


Ich bin dabei .


----------



## bfri (9. September 2010)

Hallo,

ich bin heute auch noch nicht dabei. Ich habe noch keine Lampe und muss noch ein bisschen arbeiten. Ich wünsche euch aber eine regenfreie Fahrt! 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## tom194 (9. September 2010)

Hi,ich werde heute dabei sein,also dann bis später


----------



## MichaelFFM (10. September 2010)

Hallo Fährt heute so gegen 17:00  / 18:00 Uhr jemand  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (10. September 2010)

Wenn ich dazu komme, werde ich vielleicht morgen Vormittag ein bisschen fahren und ein paar Wege aufzeichnen....


----------



## uwe50 (12. September 2010)

*Los geht's am Dienstag, 14.9.10, pünktlich um 18.30 Uhr *
Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim

Um 20:30 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:45 Uhr, darum *unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

PS:
Aktuell sind für Dienstag  0,2 mm Niederschlag bei 30 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit angesagt. Die Temperaturen liegen bei ca. 16 Grad. 
Ich werde am Dienstag, bis 16:45 mitteilen, ob die Tour stattfindet. Wer keinen Internetzugang hat, kann mich anrufen.


----------



## yvonne283 (13. September 2010)

Fährt morgen jemand von Hofheim los?


----------



## hjw51 (13. September 2010)

kann morgen leider nicht ,muss länger arbeiten   HansJörg


----------



## Friendlyman (14. September 2010)

Bin dabei.
Bis später.
Wolfgang

@Yvonne weißt du wo das ist?
Wenn nicht könnten wir uns in Liederbach treffen.


----------



## yvonne283 (14. September 2010)

Hi, nee aber wenn ich dahin komme bin ich schon 15 km gefahren und pack die Runde vielleicht net. Kommt Ihr an der Gundelhard vorbei? Meld mich später nochmal.


----------



## uwe50 (14. September 2010)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Hi, nee aber wenn ich dahin komme bin ich schon 15 km gefahren und pack die Runde vielleicht net. Kommt Ihr an der Gundelhard vorbei? Meld mich später nochmal.



Von der Gundelhard her zum Treffpunkt an der Rotebergstr. sind es noch etwa 3,5 km.
Besser ist aber, Du fährst von Hofheim übers Feld Richtung Kelkheim, dann sparst Du einige Höhenmeter.

Bei der Runde kann ich berücksichtigen, dass Du dich dann direkt Richtung Hofheim "Ausklicken" kannst.


----------



## Cynthia (14. September 2010)

Ich fahre mit.


@ Yvonne: Freu mich, wenn du dabei bist! Das packst du!


----------



## yvonne283 (14. September 2010)

So bin dabei. Bis später.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (14. September 2010)

*Heute fahren wir! *

Da sind zwar immer noch ein paar Regenwolken unterwegs, die uns hoffentlich nichts antun


----------



## fast-fred (14. September 2010)

komme auch


----------



## yvonne283 (14. September 2010)

So gut angekommen  Hoffe, Ihr auch. Danke für den schönen Abend. Bis bald.


----------



## Cynthia (14. September 2010)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> So gut angekommen  Hoffe, Ihr auch. Danke für den schönen Abend. Bis bald.


----------



## Friendlyman (15. September 2010)

So gut angekommen  Hoffe, Ihr auch. Danke für den schönen Abend. Bis bald.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (15. September 2010)

Besser spät als gar nicht :

Wenn jemand morgen Lust hat auf eine wahrscheinlich recht schlammige Ausfahrt..... herzlich Willkommen..... um 18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Mainau / Am Ehrenmal.... Regenbekleidung kann nicht schaden.....

Bis morgen!!!!

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (15. September 2010)

Lust schon, aber Du startest immer zu früh. Ich muss bis 18 Uhr arbeiten. Das schaffe ich leider nicht. Komme frühestens um 17.45 hier raus. 18.30 Uhr wäre besser.
Fahrt halt schon mal vor, ich hol euch ein ;-))


----------



## Friendlyman (16. September 2010)

Hallo Marion,
am Dienstag wars nicht schlammig, aber ich weiß ja nicht wo du hinwillst.
Schlamm gibts immer man muß nur danach suchen.
Ich werde sowieso nicht dreckig, zumindest nicht beim Biken, da ich aufs Werk aufpassen muß wenn Du nach Hause gehst.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (16. September 2010)

Marion, ich komme ...


----------



## Robert787 (16. September 2010)

Hallo Marion,
bin nachher auch dabei.
Gruß Robert


----------



## MichaelFFM (16. September 2010)

Huhu,

ich komme dann auch. Hoffe es bleibt trocken da mein inventar bzgl. Regenkleidung recht mager ist.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## uwe50 (17. September 2010)

Ich bin am Dienstag nicht dabei. hjw übernimmt die Tour.  

*Dienstag, 21.9.10*
Diese Woche unternehmen wir die Tour zusammen mit Mountainbiker vom ADFC, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel. 

*Los geht's ab Hofheim pünktlich um 18 Uhr am Bus-Bahnhof*
http://www.adfc-tour.de/zeige_startort.php?id=33&PHPSESSID=cru07645ot93msnua9k6eagjc5 Tel.  01 76 - 20 82 03 02

*Zweiter Treffpunkt ist 18.30 Restaurant Gundelhard, Kelkheim.*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Um 20.00 wollen wir beim Restaurant Gundelhard zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 19.27 Uhr, darum in jedem Fall *Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, telefonisch an hjw 01 76 - 20 82 03 02 oder einfach pünktlich an einem der Treffpunkte sein.

Aktuell sind die Wetterprognosen für den nächsten Dienstag gut. Falls eine unsichere Wetterlage vorhanden ist, um 16.45 hier nochmals ins Forum schauen, ob die Tour abgesagt ist.


----------



## Friendlyman (20. September 2010)

Bin dabei und der Thomas kommt auch.
Bis morjje
Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (20. September 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Bin dabei und der Thomas kommt auch.
> Bis morjje
> Wolfgang



... werde euch begleiten . 

Fahrt ihr nach Hofheim oder zur Gundelhard?


----------



## Friendlyman (20. September 2010)

Silke und Thomas kommen auch mit.
17.50 Garage und dann Gundelhardt.
Bis morgen 
Wolfgang


----------



## yvonne283 (21. September 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaelFFM (21. September 2010)

Komme auch mit ab Gundelhardt 18:30 Uhr


----------



## Cynthia (21. September 2010)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Silke und Thomas kommen auch mit.
> 17.50 Garage und dann Gundelhardt.
> Bis morgen
> Wolfgang



Unter-/Liederbacher Fraktion beinahe komplett ! 

Bis nachher!


----------



## fast-fred (21. September 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Robert787 (21. September 2010)

Kann heute leider nicht.
Ich habe aber morgen frei. Hat jemand Lust und Zeit morgen um 11:00 Uhr ab Hofheim zu fahren???
Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß. Das Wetter ist ja super.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Kokomikou (21. September 2010)

11 Uhr ist ne super Zeit. Wenn man frei hat. Ich drehe ab 18.30 Uhr ne Runde von 2 bis 2 1/2 Stunden. Wenn sich jemand anschließen mag.........


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (22. September 2010)

Morgen letzter schöner Tag für diese Woche :

Rauf aufs Bike um 18Uhr in Hofheim Ecke Mainau / am Ehrenmal!!

Bis morgen!

Marion


----------



## pitr_dubovich (23. September 2010)

Hiho,

Wochen nach der Premiere sehe ich morgen realistische Chancen auf Teilnahme. Bis dahin!

Gruß,
Sebastian


----------



## yvonne283 (23. September 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Friendlyman (23. September 2010)

Ich muß leider wieder aufs Werk aufpassen.
Viel Spass Euch!!!
Liebe Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaelFFM (23. September 2010)

Komme auch mit )


----------



## Cynthia (23. September 2010)

Ich auch - bis nachher  !


----------



## uwe50 (27. September 2010)

Um noch etwas Tesgeslicht mitzunehmen, treffen wir uns für die letzten 5 Dienstage vor der Umstellung auf Winterzeit am Dienstag jeweils bereits um 18 Uhr bei der Gundelhard.

*Los geht's am Dienstag, 28.9.10, pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr* *
in Kelkheim, Gundelhard*
Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Um 20:30 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:16 Uhr, darum *unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

PS:
Laut aktueller Wetterprognose sollen die Regenfälle am Dienstag im Laufe des Tages aufhören. Die Temperaturen liegen bei ca. 12 Grad. Insgesamt eine ideale Gelegenheit, die "Winter-Klamotten" auf Tauglichkeit zu überprüfen. 
Ich werde am Dienstag, bis 16:45 mitteilen, ob die Tour stattfindet. Wer keinen Internetzugang hat, kann mich anrufen.


----------



## yvonne283 (27. September 2010)

ich bin dabei  aber nur wenn s net regnet.


----------



## fast-fred (28. September 2010)

bin auch dabei


----------



## uwe50 (28. September 2010)

Wir fahren heute etwas mehr Forststrasse. Von Oben ist gemäß Regenradar das Schlimmste vorüber.

Bis um 18 Uhr bei der Gundelhard.

Gebt Euch einen Ruck!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yvonne283 (28. September 2010)

ok ich komme mit


----------



## Cynthia (28. September 2010)

Ich auch


----------



## MichaelFFM (28. September 2010)

Ich komme auch mit, trotz sauber gemachten Fahrrads


----------



## uwe50 (30. September 2010)

Wir treffen uns wie üblich um 18.00 Uhr (pünktlich)
*Hofheim*
Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) (Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand)

Wir umrunden heute Abend den Frankfurter Flughafen (ca. 55 km, 3 Std. Fahrzeit, kaum Höhenmeter  )

*Um 18.15/18.20 kommen wir in Frankfurt Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstr. 104 vorbei und können Mitfahrer aufgabeln ...*
Treffpunkt auf Google Maps

Da es kalt bleibt und von unten etwas nass ist 2-lagige Bekleidung angesagt.

Um 21 bis 21:15 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:13 Uhr, darum unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80.


----------



## to406ki (30. September 2010)

hey,

lust hät ick schon nur das wetter 

is ja noch bissel zeit, falls ick mit komm warte ick in sindling auf euch


----------



## Hopi (30. September 2010)

Mein Rahmen ist noch nicht da  ich will auch wieder mit euch fahren


----------



## DBate (30. September 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns wie üblich um 18.00 Uhr (pünktlich)
> *Hofheim*
> Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) (Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand)
> 
> ...



Wenn's recht ist, würde ich mich noch anschliessen.

Schöne Grüsse,
David


----------



## uwe50 (30. September 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Wenn's recht ist, würde ich mich noch anschliessen.
> 
> Schöne Grüsse,
> David



Gerne!

Auch wenn die Wetterprognose 100% Regen voraussagt, bin ich dabei und teste meine Regenbekleidung auf Dichtigkeit. 

Bis 18 Uhr Hofheim bzw. 18:20 Sindlingen


----------



## DBate (30. September 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Gerne!
> 
> Auch wenn die Wetterprognose 100% Regen voraussagt, bin ich dabei und teste meine Regenbekleidung auf Dichtigkeit.
> 
> Bis 18 Uhr Hofheim bzw. 18:20 Sindlingen



Perfekt. Bis später.


----------



## Cynthia (30. September 2010)

Von oben und von unten - das ist mir zu viel nass .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Everstyle (30. September 2010)

DBate schrieb:


> Perfekt. Bis später.


Das bleibt nicht ohne Folgen DB. Komm du mir mal nach Hause... (zu AWB)


----------



## MichaelFFM (30. September 2010)

Mir ists auch zu nass. Also bis hoffentlich nächsten Dienstag.

Euch viel Spass.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## to406ki (30. September 2010)

hab keine regensachen, aber denk werd trotzdem dabei sein


----------



## tom194 (30. September 2010)

werde wohl auch mit Wolfgang in Sindlingen zustoßen


----------



## klematis (30. September 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wir treffen uns wie üblich um 18.00 Uhr (pünktlich)
> *Hofheim*
> Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) (Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand)
> 
> ...


 
Hi Leute, 

bin auch dabei! Bis gleich...


----------



## Cynthia (30. September 2010)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Von oben und von unten - das ist mir zu viel nass .




Von oben hat's aufgehört  - ich hüpf in die Klamotten und komme nach Sindlingen ...


----------



## Friendlyman (1. Oktober 2010)

Schöne Herbsttour.
Wer geschwächelt hat, hat was verpasst.
Viele Grüße und schönes Wochenende.
Wolfgang


----------



## uwe50 (1. Oktober 2010)

Für die Touren vom Di. 5. und Do. 7. Oktober müsst Ihr Euch selber organisieren.

Ich schlage folgende Treffpunkte vor:

*Dienstag, 5.10.10, 18:00 Uhr (!) Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

*Donnerstag, 7.10.10, 18:00 Uhr Hofheim*
Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) (Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand)

Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:56 bzw. 18:52 Uhr, darum unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

*Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum dient der Motiavation von Unentschlossenen.  *

Viel Spass. Wir werden den hoffentlich im Vinschgau bei Sonne und angenehmen Temperaturen erleben.


----------



## Titanwade (1. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Urs,

wie sind denn Eure Pläne für den Spätherbst? Ab wann stellt Ihr wieder auf den 1x wöchentlich Modus um? Dann immer wieder Mittwochs?

Viel Spaß im Vinschgau,
Christof


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (1. Oktober 2010)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Ab wann stellt Ihr wieder auf den 1x wöchentlich Modus um? Dann immer wieder Mittwochs?



Ab Umtellung auf Winterzeit zum 1.11.10. Wochentag Di., Mi. oder Do., je nach Wetter. Ausschreibung folgt dann.

Bis zum 31.10. machen wir noch Di. und Do. weiter.


----------



## Friendlyman (2. Oktober 2010)

Leider hab ich am Dienstag keine Zeit.
Viel Spass Euch!!!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## hjw51 (2. Oktober 2010)

kann nächste Woche Di und Do auch nicht mitfahren , muss um 3 Uhr 30 mit der Arbeit beginnen  Messezeitung  HansJörg


----------



## yvonne283 (4. Oktober 2010)

Guten Morgen,

ich bin morgen wieder dabei


----------



## to406ki (4. Oktober 2010)

hey,

ick denk mal das ick auch dabei bin


----------



## MichaelFFM (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich komme auch 18:00 Uhr zur Gundelhardt.

@Toki: Treffen 17:30 Zeilsheim ???

Gruss

Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (5. Oktober 2010)

ok könn wir machen,

hoff man das ick es nit wieder verpeil


----------



## fast-fred (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei 
(Mein Bruder muss wieder beim DRK helfen und kommt nicht mit)


----------



## Friendlyman (6. Oktober 2010)

Donnerstag, 7.10.10, 18:00 Uhr Hofheim
Mainau 2 (Ecke Ehrendenkmal) (Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand)

Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:56 bzw. 18:52 Uhr, darum unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum dient der Motiavation von Unentschlossenen.  
Ich bin da. Thomas kommt auch mit.
Also jetzt seid ihr dran.
Bis morgen.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## MichaelFFM (7. Oktober 2010)

Ich komme mit.

Bis 18:00 Uhr in Hofheim.


----------



## uwe50 (11. Oktober 2010)

Um noch etwas Tasgeslicht mitzunehmen, treffen wir uns für die im Oktober verbleibenden Dienstage vor der Umstellung auf Winterzeit jeweils bereits um 18 Uhr bei der Gundelhard.

*Los geht's am Dienstag, 12.10.10, pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr* *
in Kelkheim, Gundelhard*
Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Um 20:30 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:42 Uhr, darum *unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

Das Wetter



*bei 11,6 Grad*


----------



## yvonne283 (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## MichaelFFM (11. Oktober 2010)

Ich komme auch mit )


----------



## Cynthia (12. Oktober 2010)

... ich auch ...


----------



## Robert787 (12. Oktober 2010)

Komme auch!!!


----------



## fast-fred (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (13. Oktober 2010)

Schön (kalt) solls morgen werden:

18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Mainau / Am Ehrenmal!

Anschließend gibts heiße Pizza !

Lampen nicht vergessen!

Bis morgen!

Marion


----------



## uwe50 (14. Oktober 2010)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Schön (kalt) solls morgen werden



... aber die Sonne scheint doch 

Also bis 18 Uhr


----------



## Cynthia (14. Oktober 2010)

... du sagst es ! Bin auch dort


----------



## MichaelFFM (14. Oktober 2010)

Bis gleich...


----------



## uwe50 (18. Oktober 2010)

Bitte vormerken: 
Am *Do. 28.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.  

Bis zur Umstellung auf die Winterzeit verbleiben noch 2 Diens- und Donnerstage. 

*Los geht's am Dienstag, 19.10.10, pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr* *
in Kelkheim, Gundelhard*
Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Spätestens um 20:30 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:27 Uhr, darum *unbedingt ausreichende Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier im MTB-News.de-Forum, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

Wetter:
Temperatur Max. 8,8 Grad, Regenrisiko 95%. Darum Am Di. ab 16:30 nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour statt findet.


----------



## fast-fred (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde mit kommen


----------



## Kokomikou (19. Oktober 2010)

ich kann leider nicht


----------



## Cynthia (19. Oktober 2010)

Es ist wegen der Nässe abgesagt!


----------



## MichaelFFM (19. Oktober 2010)

Also ich habe mich gerade angezogen hmmmm wirklich so nass ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (19. Oktober 2010)

Die Tour ist abgesagt, da es doch sehr nass sein würde.

... und jetzt scheint in Eschborn die Sonne. Aber der nächste Regenschauer folgt.

Vielleicht sieht es ja morgen ein wenig besser aus. Da ich am Do. und Fr. auf Geschäftsreise bin, spekuliere ich noch auf einen einigermassen trockenen Mittwochabend.


----------



## fast-fred (19. Oktober 2010)

Ich habe mich auch Grade fertig gemacht


----------



## mr-Lambo (19. Oktober 2010)

So, nachdem meine diesjährigen Projekte nahezu komplett abgeschlossen wurden, habe ich das Bike ausgemottet und bin fleissig am Trainieren, um fit für die Winterrunden zu sein! Zur Motivation habe ich das Winterpokalteam erneut gegründet und freue mich, wenn Ihr wieder Lust habt mitzumachen!

Einfach anmelden im Winterpokal bei: "Frankfurter-Flughafenrunden-Nightride-deluxe **"


----------



## uwe50 (20. Oktober 2010)

Bitte Termin vormerken und anmelden mit PN an uwe50
Am *Donnerstag. 28.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. 
Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (20. Oktober 2010)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Bitte Termin vormerken und anmelden mit PN an uwe50
> Am *Donnerstag. 28.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
> Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim.
> Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen.
> Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.



Wie Ihr bestimmt schon gelesen habt, endet die Tour nächste Woche im Meisterturm, eventuell Wechselkeidung mitbringen.

Morgen wird es daher das letzte Mal für dieses Jahr zum Momenti Italiani gehen - ein Grund dabei zu sein!

Treffpunkt wie immer: Hofheim, Ecke Mainau / am Ehrenmal, 18Uhr!

Wir sehen uns!!! 

Marion


----------



## hjw51 (21. Oktober 2010)

fahre mit ,  HansJörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (21. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch dabei .


----------



## odu (21. Oktober 2010)

habe auch vor dabei zu sein!


----------



## to406ki (21. Oktober 2010)

michael, wie schaut es mit dir aus ?
ick überleg noch, lust hab ick schon da ick nächste woche ja in der heimat bin


----------



## fast-fred (21. Oktober 2010)

Ich komme auch mit


----------



## MichaelFFM (21. Oktober 2010)

to406ki schrieb:


> michael, wie schaut es mit dir aus ?
> ick überleg noch, lust hab ick schon da ick nächste woche ja in der heimat bin



Bin auch dabei.

@Toki: Können uns 17:30 Uhr an gwohnter Stelle treffen um dann nach Hofheim hoch zu fahren.


----------



## to406ki (21. Oktober 2010)

jop geht klar !


----------



## uwe50 (23. Oktober 2010)

Bitte Termin vormerken und anmelden mit PN an uwe50
Am *Donnerstag. 28.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. 
Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.


----------



## uwe50 (25. Oktober 2010)

Bitte Termin vormerken und anmelden mit PN an uwe50
Am *Donnerstag. 28.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. 
Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.  

*Los geht's zum letzten Dienstagstreff (vom Sommerhalbjahr ) am Dienstag, 26.10.10, pünktlich um 18.00 Uhr* *
in Kelkheim, Gundelhard*
Autofahrer parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Der Link beschreibt die Anfahrt ab dem Main Taunus Zentrum.

Spätestens um 20:00 wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:14 Uhr, darum *unbedingt ausreichende Beleuchtung mitnehmen*. 

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Anmeldung zum Treff hier, per PN, E-Mail oder SMS an 0151 / 182 483 80. 

Wetter:
Temperatur Max. 8,2 Grad, Sonnenscheindauer 4:15 Std., Regenrisiko 10% .


----------



## yvonne283 (25. Oktober 2010)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Friendlyman (25. Oktober 2010)

Hab Nachtschicht.
Aber Donnerstag !!!!
Urlaub iss vorbei.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin nicht dabei - Familie geht diesmal vor!  Das Bike fährt nicht weg, meine Tochter schon ... 

Gutes Radeln!


----------



## MichaelFFM (25. Oktober 2010)

Ich komme auch nicht...liege seit Fr. mit ner dicken Nasennebenhöhlen Entzündung flach  ...wünsche euch allen am Di. und am Do. viel Spass


----------



## Gerhard60 (25. Oktober 2010)

Hallo Urs,
ich würde gerne am Donnerstag zum plauschen kommen. Hans-Jörg hat mir gesagt, dass wir uns in der Gaststätte am Meisterturm treffen. Ist dies richtig?


Grüße Gerhard


----------



## bfri (26. Oktober 2010)

Gerhard60 schrieb:


> ich würde gerne am Donnerstag zum plauschen kommen. Hans-Jörg hat mir gesagt, dass wir uns in der Gaststätte am Meisterturm treffen. Ist dies richtig?



Ja, das ist korrekt, siehe:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=7676135&postcount=540

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## Friendlyman (26. Oktober 2010)

MichaelFFM schrieb:


> Ich komme auch nicht...liege seit Fr. mit ner dicken Nasennebenhöhlen Entzündung flach  ...wünsche euch allen am Di. und am Do. viel Spass



Gute Besserung

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Hopi (26. Oktober 2010)

Moin Kinners  
Urs, wann startest Du denn von Zuhause?


----------



## hallotv (26. Oktober 2010)

Falls mein Auto bis dahin fertig ist, komme ich auch, das Wetter ist so schön!


----------



## Kokomikou (26. Oktober 2010)

ich versuche auch pünktlich am TP zu sein.
Wetter ist perfekt, die trails sind alle trocken, fast noch Vollmond, was will man mehr?

Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## uwe50 (26. Oktober 2010)

Hopi schrieb:


> Moin Kinners
> Urs, wann startest Du denn von Zuhause?



17:30 bei Garage
17:35 bei Silke (Ecke Wachenheimer, Alt Niederhofheim)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fast-fred (26. Oktober 2010)

ich komme auch mit


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (26. Oktober 2010)

Das Ende (des Sommerbiketreffs) naht und es scheint uns nochmal gutes Abschlußbikewetter gegönnt zu sein!!!! 

Nicht vergessen, am Donnerstag fallen wir nach getaner Bikearbeit (Start wie immer 18Uhr Hofheim Ecke Mainau / Am Ehrenmal) in den Meisterturm ein . Neben Licht diesmal eventuell noch ein paar trockene Wechselklamotten, ein Schloss und genügend Kleingeld mitbringen!!!

Für diejenigen, die nur die Einkehr mitnehmen: wir treffen uns im Meisterturm um 20Uhr!!!

Ich freu mich drauf!

Bis Donnerstag!

VG Marion


----------



## Cynthia (27. Oktober 2010)

@ Marion:


----------



## uwe50 (28. Oktober 2010)

Fahre schon um 18 Uhr mit.

Für 20 Uhr habe ich bisher 15 (+ 1 ?) Anmeldungen (PN, E-Mail oder Anmeldung hier übers Forum).

 
*Heute Abend, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. 
Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.  
Bitte anmelden mit PN an uwe50 oder hier eine entsprechende Absichtserklärung hinterlassen.


----------



## Friendlyman (28. Oktober 2010)

Komme auf jeden Fall zum Meisterturm.
Biketour weiß ich erst am Nachmittag.
Bis später.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## hallotv (28. Oktober 2010)

Auto fährt, Thomas also auch (MTB)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yvonne283 (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich fahre leider nicht, komme aber zum Meisterturm.


----------



## Cynthia (28. Oktober 2010)

Ich bike mit. Bis später!


----------



## Robert787 (28. Oktober 2010)

Bin auch um 18_00Uhr an der Ecke Mainau.
Bis gleich.


----------



## uwe50 (30. Oktober 2010)

Fortsetzung bis zum nöchsten Frühling hier 

Beinhart Wintertreff (Main-Taunus und Frankfurt-Höchst)


----------



## uwe50 (25. März 2011)

Ab Dienstag, 29. MÃ¤rz 2011 startet die Sommersaison 2011. WÃ¶chentlich  gibt es wieder am Dienstag und Donnerstag die Beinhart-Feierabend-MTB-Treffs im Main-Taunus-Kreis.

*Beinhart Touren- und Techniklevel*
Tempo-Level 1: 6 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 4 km/h bei 6 % Steigung 
Tempo-Level 2: 9 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 6 km/h bei 6 % Steigung 
Tempo-Level 3: 12 km/h bei 2-3 % Steigung, 9 km/h bei 6 % Steigung
Technik Level Ã¼berwiegend 1, Passagen mit 2

Die Touren am *Dienstag* entsprechen dem Level 2 bis 2+ bei einer Dauer von 2,5 bis 3,0 Std., Distanz 25-35 km, HÃ¶henmeter: 600 - 1000, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 11-15 km/h.

Die Touren am *Donnerstag*entsprechen dem Level 1 bei einer Dauer 2 bis 2,5 Std., Distanz 20-30 km, HÃ¶henmeter: 400 - 700, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 10-13 km/h. Der Abschluss erfolgt traditionsgemÃ¤Ã beim Italiener "Momenti di Vita Italiani", HauptstraÃe 67, 65719 Hofheim am Taunus.

ErfahrungsgemÃ¤Ã unter- und Ã¼berschÃ¤tzen sich die Telnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer bezÃ¼glich ihrer Kondition wenn sie das erste Mal an einer solchen Tour teilnehmen. Darum: Einfach mitfahren und sich vom Berufsalltag in einer Gruppe entspannen. 

*Die Touren starten zwischen 18 und 19.00 in AbhÃ¤ngigkeit von Jahreszeit und Ort von einem der folgenden Startorte.*.

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Hofheim, Mainau 2. GenÃ¼gend ParkplÃ¤tze am StraÃenrand.

*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die VerlÃ¤ngerung der Lorsbacher Str. fÃ¼hrt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

*Rote MÃ¼hle, Kelkheim*
NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Kelkheim, Rote MÃ¼hle. ParkplÃ¤tze gehÃ¶ren zum Restaurant und kÃ¶nnen an warmen Sommerabenden total Ã¼berfÃ¼llt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten MÃ¼hle.

*Regeln?*
Beinhart-MTB-Treffs sind keine Rennveranstaltungen! Das Tempo wird dem SchwÃ¤chsten angepasst. Auf andere Waldbesucher wird ebenfalls RÃ¼cksicht genommen. 
Die TeilnehmerInnen sind aufgefordert, ihr Fahr-VermÃ¶gen realistisch einzuschÃ¤tzen und kein Risiko einzugehen. Wer sich beim Fahren Ã¼berfordert fÃ¼hlt, darf und soll gerne den Mund aufmachen oder auch getrost ein StÃ¼ck schieben. Dies ist allemal besser, als einen Sturz zu riskieren. 

*Wie erfahre ich vom MTB-Treff?*
Die einzelnen Touren werden im lokalen Bikeforum  Frankfurt und Umgebung  und als Link im Forum Mainz, Wiesbaden, Bad Kreuznach und HunsrÃ¼ck ausgeschrieben. Um Anmeldung im Forum oder per PersÃ¶nliche Nachricht wird gebeten. 

*Wie erfahre ich von Absagen?*
Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte nochmals um 17 Uhr im Forum nachschauen. 

*Wer kann mitfahren?*
Alle, die das Alleinfahren satt haben oder sich nur durch âVereinbarungâ abends von der Arbeit davon machen kÃ¶nnen. Die Teilnahme ist unabhÃ¤ngig von einer Club-Mitgliedschaft mÃ¶glich und erfolgt immer auf eigene Gefahr. 

*Was benÃ¶tige ich?*
Sicherheit zuerst: Es besteht strikte Helmpflicht! Das Mountainbike muss technisch intakte und in einwandfreiem Zustand sein. Dabei sein sollte auÃerdem eine Luftpumpe, einen Ersatzschlauch, etwas Werkzeug, ausreichend Trinken, Riegel, Regenkleidung und Lampen fÃ¼r den RÃ¼ckweg nach Hause. 

Uwe50 (Urs) und Mrs. Rocky M. (Marion)

Der MTB-Club Beinhart Ingelheim e.V. ist ein "echter" eingetragener Verein, mit Sitz in Mainz. Wir haben einen gewÃ¤hlten Vorstand und alles, was man braucht, um Touren, Rennen etc. abgesichert veranstalten zu kÃ¶nnen. Der Verein verfolgt keine kommerziellen Interessen, die Vorstandsmitglieder arbeiten ehrenamtlich und strengen Vereinsmief haben wir bisher erfolgreich auf ein erforderliches Minimum beschrÃ¤nken kÃ¶nnen. So gibt es z.B. keine Anwesenheitspflicht o.Ã¤. Vielmehr ist uns der SpaÃ am Biken (egal ob CC oder DH) das Wichtigste. Daher rÃ¼hrt auch der immer noch vorhandene familiÃ¤re Touch bei unseren Events ...

*... und hier geht es (zurÃ¼ck) zu den neusten BeitrÃ¤ge in diesem Forum*


----------



## Cynthia (26. März 2011)

Juhuu, es geht weiter 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




!



uwe50 schrieb:


> Die Touren am *Dienstag* entsprechen dem Level 2/Level 3 bei einer Dauer von 2,5 bis 3,0 Std., Distanz 25-35 km, Höhenmeter 600 - 1000, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 11-15 km/h.
> 
> Die Touren am *Donnerstag* entsprechen dem Level 2/Level 3 bei einer Dauer von 2 bis 2,5 Std., Distanz 20-30 km, Höhenmeter 400 - 700, Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 10-13 km/h
> 
> ... der Spaß am Biken ... familiäre Touch ...




Ich plädiere für ein etwas langsameres Fahren (maximal Level 2!), um den angesprochenen "Spaß am Biken"  und den "familiären Touch"  nicht zu zerstören ==> Biketreff für Jedermann/frau . Nicht Leistung ist gefragt, sondern Entspannen, Ausgleich zum Büroalltag ...

@ Bikerinnen: Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen! 







 Bis demnächst auf dem Bike!


----------



## Friendlyman (26. März 2011)

Man könnte dann auch auf die Umgebung achten und nicht nur auf das Hinterrad des Fordermanns. Es soll ja sehr schön sein im Taunus. 
Freu mich auf Dienstag. 
Bis dahin
W.


----------



## pitr_dubovich (26. März 2011)

wenn es sich irgendwie einrichten lässt sind laura und ich dabei. schön, dass sich hier wieder was tut!

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## Titanwade (27. März 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Ich plädiere für ein etwas langsameres Fahren (maximal Level 2!), um den angesprochenen "Spaß am Biken"  und den "familiären Touch"  nicht zu zerstören ==> Biketreff für Jedermann/frau . Nicht Leistung ist gefragt, sondern Entspannen, Ausgleich zum Büroalltag ...
> 
> @ Bikerinnen: Ihr seid herzlich eingeladen!



So wie im letzten Jahr fand ich das sehr gut: Dienstags ein kleines bisschen Flotter ohne jeglichen Leistungsgedanken. Da haben dann sicher auch die Leute, die den Winter durchgefahren sind, Spaß dabei. Und am Donnerstag dann lockerstes Ausrollen durch den Taunus. Ich denke, damit wurden bei jeder Ausfahrt viele Jedermanns/Jederfraus angesprochen. Viele waren ja sogar Dienstags UND Donnerstags dabei


----------



## uwe50 (27. März 2011)

Der FrÃ¼hling ist da. Die Tage werden wieder lÃ¤nger. Die Wetterprognose fÃ¼r den Dienstag perfekt. Los gehtâs

*Dienstag, 29.3.11, 18:15 Uhr*, (Sonnenuntergang 19:51 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die VerlÃ¤ngerung der Lorsbacher Str. fÃ¼hrt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.


Wir erkunden rund um den Staufen den Zustand der Singletrails und wie sich diese im Winter verÃ¤ndert haben. 

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pÃ¼nktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im FrÃ¼hjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren WetterverhÃ¤ltnissen wird eine Absage bis spÃ¤testens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum verÃ¶ffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ambro (27. März 2011)

schulter sagt heute: nein...heilungsprognose für dienstag: JA  ich bin also dabei...komme was da wolle 

@robert: wie schauts bei dir aus? fahrgemeinschaft?


----------



## bfri (28. März 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wir erkunden rund um den Staufen den Zustand der Singletrails und wie sich diese im Winter verändert haben.


Juhuu, die Sommersaison geht wieder los. Ich habe mir jetzt endlich auch eine Lampe bestellt. Bis die geliefert wird, dauert es aber noch ein bisschen. Bis dahin warte ich noch ab, dass es länger hell bleibt. 

Ich wünsche euch viel Spaß. Wenn es bis Dienstag nicht regnet, habt ihr auf jeden Fall viel Spaß. Es war jetzt am Wochenende schon super trocken rund um den Staufen. Der Gundelweidentrail und der 3-Kicker-Trail sind ohne Probleme möglich. Wobei der Einstieg zum Gundelweidentrail an der Schranke zum Hauptweg Richtung Meisterturm wohl dicht ist. Wir sind über den Pfad, der vom Lorsbacher Kopf runter kommt, quer eingestiegen.

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## Cynthia (28. März 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Dienstag, 29.3.11, 18:15 Uhr*, (Sonnenuntergang 19:51 Uhr)
> *Gundelhard, Kelkheim*










 Dabei


----------



## Kokomikou (28. März 2011)

ich denke, ich schaue auch mal wieder vorbei. Alle trails sind trocken und problemlos zu fahren  wie Birger und ich am SA festellen konnten. Sicher auch im Dunkeln, vernünftiges Licht vorausgesetzt,  gut zu 

fahren. Da muss man nix auslassen 

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## yvonne283 (28. März 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Cynthia (28. März 2011)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch dabei




Hallo Yvonne, schön, dass du zurück bist  ...

... und dass du mitfährst! 

 Juhuu, nicht allein als Bikerin! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Bis morgen


----------



## tom194 (28. März 2011)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Robert787 (28. März 2011)

Endlich wieder Höhenmeter.
Bin auch dabei.

Gruß Robert


----------



## to406ki (28. März 2011)

tom, wann machste los ?

kommste bei mir lang würd auch mit fahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fast-fred (29. März 2011)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei

Gruß Fred


----------



## bfri (29. März 2011)

Wow, ihr habt nachher Bombenwetter. 

Wenn mir jemand danach den Track zur Verfügung stellen würde, wäre das super. 
Es interessiert mich, was ihr abgefahren seid.

Auf der Abfahrt (schwarze Wildsau/Balken) nach Lorsbach sollen angeblich Bäume quer liegen. Das könnt ihr ja mal prüfen, wenn ihr da runter kommt. 

Viel Spaß!


----------



## tom194 (29. März 2011)

to406ki schrieb:


> tom, wann machste los ?
> 
> kommste bei mir lang würd auch mit fahren


Hi Toni
wollte so um 17.30 h gemühtlich zur Gundelhart fahren

gruß Tom


----------



## hallotv (29. März 2011)

gestern wieder Bier getrunken, schleeecht...Vielleicht find ich ja kein funktionierendes Rad  , ich packe schon mal die Lampe ein.


----------



## Kokomikou (29. März 2011)

bfri schrieb:


> Wow, ihr habt nachher Bombenwetter.
> 
> Auf der Abfahrt (schwarze Wildsau/Balken) nach Lorsbach sollen angeblich Bäume quer liegen. Das könnt ihr ja mal prüfen, wenn ihr da runter kommt.


 

Na und!!! Die werden lässig übersprungen


----------



## Friendlyman (29. März 2011)

hab leider um 16.30 no ein Termin aber ich versuch zu kommen.
Wenn ich da bin ist gut wenn nicht fahr ich halt allein ein bischen rum.
Bis nachher?!
W


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (29. März 2011)

Bis später.


----------



## to406ki (29. März 2011)

tom bis nachher, ick komm mit 17:30uhr


----------



## tom194 (29. März 2011)

to406ki schrieb:


> tom bis nachher, ick komm mit 17:30uhr



Ok,bin um 17.30h bei Dir


----------



## fast-fred (29. März 2011)

Wir sind heil angekommen


----------



## Cynthia (29. März 2011)

fast-fred schrieb:


> Wir sind heil angekommen



 Super!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (29. März 2011)

Hallöle,

nach winterlicher Abstinzen erscheine ich rechtzeitig zur Zeitumstellung wieder auf der Bikefläche ....... und lade zur ersten Donnerstagsrunde 2011 ein .

Entgegen der flotteren Dienstagsrunde werden wir am Donnerstag etwas langsamer unterwegs sein. Da man bei Level 1 zu leicht umfällt, schlage ich Beinhart-Level 1-2 vor . 

Angesprochen sollen vor allem auch die sein, die über Winter etwas geschlunzt haben oder denen es einfach zu kalt war oder andere Ausreden parat haben.

Los gehts 18Uhr Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal http://maps.google.de/maps?f=q&source=s_q&hl=de&geocode=&q=Hofheim+Ehrenmal&aq=&sll=50.092195,8.445389&sspn=0.007599,0.018089&ie=UTF8&hq=&hnear=Am+Ehrenmal,+65719+Hofheim+am+Taunus,+Main-Taunus-Kreis,+Hessen&z=16.

Wir werden ca. 2-2,5 h unterwegs sein, so daß ein Notlämpchen empfehlenswert ist. Desweiteren ein paar Euro für das obligatorische Pizzastück beim Momenti Italiani .

Sollte es regnen, dann werde ich den Treff bis spätestens 16:30Uhr absagen, denn mein neues Bikechen mag kein Wasser . 

Freu mich auf Euch!

Bis Donnerstag

Marion


----------



## Friendlyman (30. März 2011)

Hmm .... war um 18.30 an der Gundelhart.
Die Reiter die da standen haben gesagt: die sind schon einige Minuten weg :-(.
Level 3 ist wohl 3 min. vorher losfahren.
Gruß W.


----------



## uwe50 (30. März 2011)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> war um 18.30 an der Gundelhart.



18:15 Treffpunkt - Weil angemeldete gefehlt haben, 5 Minuten gewartet und um 18:20 losgefahren 


Die Donnerstagsrunde startet um 18 (achtzehn und nichts dahinter) Uhr in Hofheim. Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Friendlyman (30. März 2011)

ohhh - hätte ich eh nicht geschafft.
SORRY
Wer liest ist im Vorteil.
Bis nächste Woche.
Viele Grüße
W


----------



## Cynthia (31. März 2011)

Findet die heutige Ausfahrt nun statt oder nicht?  Ist ja schon seeehhhr nass draußen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (31. März 2011)

wir hatten eine schöne Ausfahrt am DI, da muß man beim besten Willen nicht bei dem Sauwetter heute in den Wald, oder?? Aber es soll biker geben, die das spassig finden. Ich jedenfalls gehöre nicht dazu.
Bis nächste Woche?? oder am w/e???

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (31. März 2011)

Paßt... gerade eben ist mein Roboter gecrashed und ich bleib hier erst mal stecken. dann verschieben wir das ganze auf nächste Woche !!!!

VG Marion


----------



## Cynthia (31. März 2011)

Passt auch ... Enkelbesuch


----------



## Cynthia (1. April 2011)

Wir fahren am Sonntag mit dem Bike zur alten Ziegelei in Mainz zum Fahrtechniktraining der Beinharten.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=513459


Wer kommt mit? 

Treffpunkt:

am 3. April 2011 um 9.30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Friedhof in Diedenbergen


----------



## Cynthia (1. April 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Treffpunkt:
> 
> am 3. April 2011 um 9.30 Uhr auf dem Parkplatz am Friedhof in Diedenbergen




Damit jeder den Treffpunkt findet: 


http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.068...68159,8.431932&spn=0.003994,0.010782&t=h&z=17


----------



## Robert787 (2. April 2011)

*Hallo  **Cynthia,

ich komme auch mit zum Fahrtechniktraining und 
würde gerne mit Euch fahren. Wann und wo kommt Ihr denn 
an Hochheim vorbei?

LG Robert

*


----------



## hjw51 (2. April 2011)

fahre als Gast mit  9.30  Heinrich-Weiss Str. Friedhof
HansJörg


----------



## uwe50 (2. April 2011)

Robert787 schrieb:


> *Hallo  **Cynthia,
> 
> ich komme auch mit zum Fahrtechniktraining und
> würde gerne mit Euch fahren. Wann und wo kommt Ihr denn
> ...



Warte ab 10:00 auf der Brücke wo die Steinenstrasse die A671 kreuzt.
http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...24767,8.325341&spn=0.006493,0.013454&t=h&z=16
(Grüner Zeiger).

Wir kommen über Didenbergen den Elisabethenweg, das heisst immer geradeaus direkt auf Mainz zu. Unsere Geschwindigkeit knapp 20 km/h ei etwas Rückenwind . Bis Morgen


----------



## Robert787 (2. April 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Warte ab 10:00 auf der Brücke wo die Steinenstrasse die A671 kreuzt.
> http://maps.google.de/maps?hl=de&q=...24767,8.325341&spn=0.006493,0.013454&t=h&z=16
> (Grüner Zeiger).
> 
> Wir kommen über Didenbergen den Elisabethenweg, das heisst immer geradeaus direkt auf Mainz zu. Unsere Geschwindigkeit knapp 20 km/h ei etwas Rückenwind . Bis Morgen



Bin kurz vor 10:00 Uhr da und werde auf Euch warten.

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (4. April 2011)

Die Wetterprognose für den Dienstag sind durchwachsen. Aber nachdem wir letzten Dienstag mit Staublungen nach Hause zurück gekehrt sind, wollen wir nicht klagen  

*Dienstag, 5.4.11, 18:15 Uhr (!)*, (Sonnenuntergang 20:03 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir schauen, in welchem Zustand sich die Singletrails Richtung Rossert befinden. Um etwas 21.15 wollen wir an der Gundelhard zurück sein.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## yvonne283 (5. April 2011)

ich bin dabei


----------



## fast-fred (5. April 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## 's Silke (5. April 2011)

Ich auch...


----------



## Kokomikou (5. April 2011)

too much work....schaffe es leider nicht


----------



## hjw51 (5. April 2011)

Komme auch , Marita Sommer bekannte von Jonathan ,will das erste mal mit uns mitfahren .     HansJörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (5. April 2011)

Bin auch dabei 

Lg Tom


----------



## Cynthia (5. April 2011)




----------



## yvonne283 (5. April 2011)

Bin gut angekommen  Gutes Nächtle


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (5. April 2011)

Während der ein oder andere gerade noch am nach Hause treten ist, hier schon das nächste Event:


*Donnerstag, 07.04.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Wir versuchen uns erneut am 1. Donnerstagstreff der neuen Bikesaison! 

Das Wetter dürfte uns dieses Mal definitiv keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen !!!

Bis Donnerstag!

Marion


----------



## Cynthia (5. April 2011)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Bin gut angekommen  Gutes Nächtle



 Schlaf auch gut! 







 Bis Donnerstag?


----------



## uwe50 (6. April 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 07.04.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
> *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*



... dabei


----------



## Friendlyman (6. April 2011)

Dabei
Gestern bin ich mittags schon mal vorgefahren.
Bis Morgen
W.


----------



## xoome (6. April 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde mich dann morgen auch mal anhängen wenn ihr nichts gegen ein grossen bösen 29er habt
Gruss
xoome


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (6. April 2011)

Wir sind extrem tolerant..... ....


----------



## M-T-B (7. April 2011)

auch dabei...bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (8. April 2011)

xoome schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich würde mich dann morgen auch mal anhängen wenn ihr nichts gegen ein grossen bösen 29er habt
> Gruss
> xoome



Hallo xoome, wo bist du gestern geblieben? 5 Minuten Wartezeit, dann wird gestartet ...

Sehr schön war's ! Und Frauenquote mit sechs von fünfzehn extrem gut
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. Weiter so!


----------



## xoome (8. April 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hallo xoome, wo bist du gestern geblieben? 5 Minuten Wartezeit, dann wird gestartet ...
> 
> Sehr schön war's ! Und Frauenquote mit sechs von fünfzehn extrem gut
> 
> ...




Das fängt ja gut an 
Entschuldigung an alle die auf mich gewartet haben.
Kommt nicht wieder vor.
Gruss
xoome


----------



## pitr_dubovich (8. April 2011)

Hello people,

vieoen Dank für die entspannte Ausfahrt gestern. Dihenigen, welche sich für den Trittfrquenz-Sensor von Garmin interessieren bitte PM, und dran denken: Doppelt Käse und Peperoniwurst;-)

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## uwe50 (10. April 2011)

Nach vielen sonnigen und trockenen Tagen inkl. Wochenende freuen sich viele auch wieder auf Regen, der der Natur gut tun würde. Lassen wir uns überraschen, ob dieser bis Dienstag vorüber ist.  

*Dienstag, 12.4.11, 18:15 Uhr (!)*, (Sonnenuntergang 20:14 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Die Tourstrecke werden wir abhängig von der Bodennässe durchführen.  

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Friendlyman (11. April 2011)

hab Nachtschicht.
Viel Spass.
Gruß W.


----------



## fast-fred (12. April 2011)

Ich fahre mit


----------



## uwe50 (13. April 2011)

Bin morgen aus beruflichen Gründen nicht dabei. 

Gestern waren wir zu fünft rund um den Judenkopf, alles nicht mehr so staubig, aber insgesamt nur wenige Stellen mit etwas "weicherem" Boden.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (13. April 2011)

Hallöle,

für morgen wird noch ein Guide gesucht, da ich es leider nicht schaffen werde und auch Urs beruflich unterwegs ist.

Freiwilliger/e vor, sonst werde ich jemanden zwangsverpflichten !!!!

Sorry, sollte bei mir eine Ausnahme bleiben.....

Viele Grüsse, Marion


----------



## Cynthia (13. April 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hallöle,
> 
> für morgen wird noch ein Guide gesucht, da ich es leider nicht schaffen werde und auch Urs beruflich unterwegs ist.
> 
> ...



Ich habe mir den Termin eingetragen - wer kommt auch mit? Gemeinsames Guiden müsste doch irgendwie möglich sein .






 und bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (13. April 2011)

Bin auf jeden Fall dabei

Lg Thomas


----------



## Friendlyman (14. April 2011)

hab leider was zu erledigen
und fahr dafür heut morgen aufen Alden.
Viel Spass Euch.
Gruß W.


----------



## bfri (14. April 2011)

Hallo,

Ich warte immer noch auf meine Hong Kong Lampe, die mir die Dunkelzeit erhellt. Muss daher auch noch passen.


----------



## xoome (14. April 2011)

Bin heute auch da! Ganz sicher
18:15?!


----------



## Cynthia (14. April 2011)

xoome schrieb:


> Bin heute auch da! Ganz sicher
> 18:15?!



Hoffentlich klappt's!  



Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 14.04.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
> *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
> Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.



Bist du mobil zu erreichen? Schick mir doch deine Nummer per PN ... für alle Fälle ...


----------



## ambro (14. April 2011)

bin da, wenn auch guidemäßig unbrauchbar


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geni (14. April 2011)

Komme auch, mal gespannt wo´s dann heute lang geht.


----------



## Cynthia (14. April 2011)

Geni schrieb:


> Komme auch, mal gespannt wo´s dann heute lang geht.



... ich auch  ... Kennst du dich aus?


----------



## Robert787 (14. April 2011)

18:00 Uhr Bin auch dabei.


----------



## ambro (14. April 2011)

@robert:
rollst du durchs gelobte land weilbach oder wollen wir uns woanders treffen? wenn ja, wann?


----------



## Cynthia (15. April 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Gemeinsames Guiden müsste doch irgendwie möglich sein .



 Klar war es möglich! Elf Biker/innen surften entspannt und genießerisch durch den Wald rund um den Staufen. Schön war's! 

"Platt, aber glücklich!"  => Tolle Leistung, Uli! Bleib dran, es wird von Mal zu Mal leichter.  Wir sehen uns hoffentlich wieder.


----------



## ambro (15. April 2011)

ich möchte uli auch respekt zollen, war ne super leistung und ich find es klasse, dass du durchgezogen hast! wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen (in ner knappen woche, gell  ) hab ich was für dich! was, wird nicht verraten, ich denke aber, es wird dir zusagen!

an alle anderen: wie war die pizza? ich hatte das voll verschlafen, war mittellos und zeitlich nicht vorbereitet! nächstes mal bin ich dabei! schließlich ist das der krönende abschluss der ganzen tour!

an die guidinnen und guides:  hat spaß gemacht...
für die neugierigen hier ein paar bilder der auswertung unserer tour
http://www.ambrosius-it.de/bike/20110414map.jpg
http://www.ambrosius-it.de/bike/20110414detail.jpg
http://www.ambrosius-it.de/bike/20110414graph.jpg


bis die tage.

@thomas: wie wollen wir uns absprechen zwecks scheibe? email? pn? telefon? 


vg kai


----------



## Cynthia (16. April 2011)

ambro schrieb:


> ... war mittellos ...



 Warum so schüchtern? Hättest doch was gesagt - wir sind allemal hilfsbereit .


----------



## Fernando-FMX (16. April 2011)

Hallo liebe Biker,

Da ja nächste Woche Ferien sind , und ich nicht zur Abendschule muss, wird ich euch gern mal wieder begleiten wollen.

VG Fernando


----------



## tom194 (16. April 2011)

ambro schrieb:


> ich möchte uli auch respekt zollen, war ne super leistung und ich find es klasse, dass du durchgezogen hast! wenn wir uns das nächste mal sehen (in ner knappen woche, gell  ) hab ich was für dich! was, wird nicht verraten, ich denke aber, es wird dir zusagen!
> 
> an alle anderen: wie war die pizza? ich hatte das voll verschlafen, war mittellos und zeitlich nicht vorbereitet! nächstes mal bin ich dabei! schließlich ist das der krönende abschluss der ganzen tour!
> 
> ...


Hallo Kai

also eine Scheibe habe ich ,aber mit einem Adapter kann ich nicht Dienen müsstest Dir einen beim Hibike holen also einen Postmout für Vorne für ne 185 er Scheibe .Wenn Du ihn hast schreibe mir eine Privatnachricht.

gruß Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (17. April 2011)

Der Dienstag scheint wieder regenfrei und warm zu werden. 

*Dienstag, 19.4.11, 18:15 Uhr (!)*, (Sonnenuntergang 20:25 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir fahren Richtung Judenkopf und schauen, was es da noch so an Single Trails gibt (Auf der Karte gibt es einiges, was wir noch nie gefahren sind)  

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yvonne283 (18. April 2011)

Ich bin dabei  

Damen und Herren aus Diedenbergen bitte melden


----------



## Titanwade (18. April 2011)




----------



## Friendlyman (18. April 2011)

Klares deutliches Vielleicht.
Nicht warten wenn ich nicht da bin.
Na denn bis Morgen
Vielleicht ???
Liebe Grüße
W.


----------



## Kokomikou (18. April 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wir fahren Richtung Judenkopf und schauen, was es da noch so an Single Trails gibt (Auf der Karte gibt es einiges, was wir noch nie gefahren sind)


[/quote]

Na, da bin ich aber gespannt, was Du da ausgegraben hast Urs. Ich persönlich finde die Gegend um den Judenkopf ja ziemlich langweilig, aber ich lasse mich gerne überraschen. Ich versuche dabei zu sein, aber nicht auf mich warten bitte, ansonsten rufe ich an.

Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## Fernando-FMX (18. April 2011)

Wenn ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei habt würde ich auch gern mit kommen.

Gruß Fernando


----------



## Cynthia (18. April 2011)

Fernando-FMX schrieb:


> Wenn ihr noch ein Plätzchen frei habt würde ich auch gern mit kommen.
> 
> Gruß Fernando




 Klar doch, keine Beschränkung


----------



## odu (18. April 2011)

Ich gebe mein bestes pünktlich zu sein!  

... dann fahre ich aber mit!!  

Grüßle


----------



## marita (19. April 2011)

Ich bin dabei - freu mich drauf.

Beste Grüsse, Marita


----------



## hallotv (19. April 2011)

Ich versuch`s auch mal wieder. Bin aber noch nicht ganz entkrankt, also nicht warten, falls nicht da.

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (19. April 2011)

Ich werde heute nicht mitkommen, es wird mir zu spät.
Ich drehe dann gleich nach Feierabend eine kleine Runde.

Bis übernächste Woche 
Silke


----------



## Robert787 (19. April 2011)

Bin auch dabei.

@Ambro: wenn ich Dich mitnehmen soll ruf mich an.


----------



## Cynthia (19. April 2011)

Ich erhöhe dann mal die Frauenquote .


----------



## fast-fred (19. April 2011)

Ich fahre mit


----------



## yvonne283 (19. April 2011)

ich war mit und bin daheim


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (19. April 2011)

Auch wenn viele schon Richtung Osterurlaub unterwegs sind, versuchen wirs mit einer PräOster-Tour am Donnerstag !


*Donnerstag, 21.04.11, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.




Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


Bis Donnerstag..... vielleicht finden wir ja das ein oder andere schon versteckte Osterei (hoffentlich aus Schokolade )....

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (20. April 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Auch wenn viele schon Richtung Osterurlaub unterwegs sind, versuchen wirs mit einer PräOster-Tour am Donnerstag !


Wenn Lutz mir seine Lampe leiht und alles klappt, werde ich dieses Mal dann auch wieder mit dabei sein. Wetter soll ja schön warm werden.

Bis denne!


----------



## marita (20. April 2011)

Mit neuer Lampe bin auch ich dabei.
Sonnige Grüsse aus Kelkheim, Marita


----------



## siropu3005 (20. April 2011)

Nehmt Ihr so kurz vor Ostern auch noch nen Neuen mit ?

Hätte Zeit und Lust 

Gruß Roland


----------



## Titanwade (20. April 2011)

@Cnythia @tom194

Vielen Dank für die:





Und die:


----------



## Kokomikou (20. April 2011)

Wen willste denn mit den Funzeln erschrecken???


----------



## Cynthia (20. April 2011)

siropu3005 schrieb:


> Nehmt Ihr so kurz vor Ostern auch noch nen Neuen mit ?
> 
> Hätte Zeit und Lust
> 
> Gruß Roland




"Neue" sind jederzeit willkommen.






 Bis morgen!


----------



## siropu3005 (20. April 2011)

Supi, dann bin ich morgen dabei 
Bis denne.


----------



## Friendlyman (20. April 2011)

Bin dabei.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## uwe50 (21. April 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 21.04.11, 18:00 Uhr*
> *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*




Bin bei schönem Wetter dabei


----------



## bfri (21. April 2011)

So, das Wetter wird bombig, ich schaffe heute nicht so lange und eine Leihlampe habe ich auch gegen die Dunkelheit. Ich freu mich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (21. April 2011)

Tipp für mit dem Auto Anreisende von Kelkheim her:

Gestern Abend war das Rechtsabbiegen von der Niederhofheimer Straße in die Straße "Zeil" hoch zum Treffpunkt wegen Bauarbeiten nicht möglich. Ein früheres Rechtsabbiegen (z. B. in die Martin-Wohmann-Straße und dann Linksabbiegen in die Königsteiner Straße) ist notwendig.







 Bis heute Abend!


----------



## ambro (21. April 2011)

bin auch dabei...

@tom: kannst du mir die scheibe mitbringen? ich pack dann mal ein wenig geld ein und wir sprechen über den preis 

@robert: fährst du mit? wollen wir gemeinsam nach hofheim?


----------



## Robert787 (21. April 2011)

Spätschicht
Ich wünsche allen eine schöne Tour und frohe Ostern.
Am Dienstag bin ich dann auch wieder dabei.

Gruß


----------



## YelloBelly (21. April 2011)

Hallole,

yes, auch ich schaffe es diese Woche wieder und mit dabei 

LG, der gelbe Bauch


----------



## bfri (21. April 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Gestern Abend war das Rechtsabbiegen von der Niederhofheimer Straße in die Straße "Zeil" hoch zum Treffpunkt wegen Bauarbeiten nicht möglich.



Das Abbiegen in die "Zeil" ist wegen Baustelle immer noch nicht möglich. 

Gruß
Birger


----------



## uwe50 (22. April 2011)

Nach der Tour ist vor der Tour! Ich mag mich nicht erinnern, vor dem 1. Mai jemals so grüne Wälder gesehen zu haben - und so trockene Trails, selbst da wo es auch im Sommer schon mal matschig ist!

*Dienstag, 26.4.11, 18:15 Uhr (!)*, (Sonnenuntergang 20:36 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Nochmals fahren wir Richtung Judenkopf und probeiren neue Varianten aus...

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## bfri (25. April 2011)

So, ich habe meine 3 "Pausen-Fotos" von der Donnerstagstour hoch geladen:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39432

@Marion Das Sonnenuntergangsfoto ist schön, ohne Landstraße aber mit Trail, wäre es noch schöner. 

Mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich am Dienstag mit dabei. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## bfri (26. April 2011)

So, wenn es heute nicht in Strömen regnen sollte und ich nicht im Büro aufgehalten werden, bin ich heute Abend dabei.


----------



## Cynthia (26. April 2011)

Wer fährt auch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fast-fred (26. April 2011)

Ich fahre auch mit


----------



## Kokomikou (26. April 2011)

Jo


----------



## Titanwade (26. April 2011)

Ich komme leider nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro. 

@Cynthia, tom194 
Falls Ihr Eure Lampen dringend benötigt, dann gibt bitte bescheid. Den Donnerstag-Termin habe ich mir aber jedenfalls schon vorgemerkt.


----------



## Kokomikou (26. April 2011)

Juhu, es regnet. Die Pflanzen können es ja gebrauchen (und die trails auch, ist verdammt rutschig überall).

Ich glaube, ich bleib heute doch daheim, war schliesslich heute Morgen schon 2 1/2 Stunden unterwegs.

Allen anderen viel Spass und, so wie es aussieht, war das nur der Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein was da runter kommt.

Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## odu (26. April 2011)

Bin dabei...obs stürmt oder schneit!!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (26. April 2011)

.... ich hoffe mal schwer, daß die tapferen Dienstags-Beinharten eben nicht weggepustet und -geschwemmt worden sind und somit am (hoffentlich) trockenen Donnerstag wieder dabei sind .

.... und auch wenn es auf bfri's Bildern nicht so aussieht, das waren die einzigen 5 Meter Straße auf der ganzen Tour !!!!!!

Na denn auf zu unstaubigen Trails!

Marion 



*Donnerstag, 28.04.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.



Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (26. April 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> .... ich hoffe mal schwer, daß die tapferen Dienstags-Beinharten eben nicht weggepustet und -geschwemmt worden sind und somit am (hoffentlich) trockenen Donnerstag wieder dabei sind .



Keine Angst, wir sind noch da . Erst am Schluss kam es feucht von oben her ... 

 Hoffe doch, dass alle gut nach Hause gekommen und wieder trocken sind. 

(... und nicht traurig sein - auch wenn Schalke verloren hat  ...)

 Bis Donnerstag!


----------



## bfri (26. April 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> .... und auch wenn es auf bfri's Bildern nicht so aussieht, das waren die einzigen 5 Meter Straße auf der ganzen Tour !!!!!!


Dieses Mal waren es bei Lutz und mir sogar einige Kilometer Straße, aber nur weil es ab Lorsbach zu regnen angefangen hat. 

Aber wir hatten durchaus auch trockene und sonnige Stellen, wie die Fotos beweisen. Auch war Urs heute extrem auf Erkundungstour. 




Treffen Gundelhard



Kaisertempel 1



Kaisertempel 2



Aussicht vom Kaisertempel



Treffen vor dem erneuten Aufstieg



Erkundungstour



MTB schieben



Weiter bergauf



Wieder auf dem Pfad zurück



Schnell auf der Autobahn zum Judenkopf

So, jetzt bin ich mittlerweile auch noch einmal geduscht und auch wieder trocken. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## uwe50 (27. April 2011)

*Wie schütze ich mich vor Zecken?*

Einen sicheren Schutz vor Zecken gibt es nicht. Aber man kann dennoch einiges tun, um Zeckenstiche zu vermeiden:


Vermeiden Sie den Aufenthalt im hohen Gras oder Unterholz.
Tragen Sie geschlossene Kleidung mit langen Ärmeln und lange Hosen.
Ziehen Sie die Socken über die Hosenbeine  denn Zecken sitzen hauptsächlich im Unterholz und an Gräsern.
Helle Kleidung ist günstiger als dunkle. Zecken kann man gut darauf erkennen und noch vor einem Stich entfernen.
Verwenden Sie insektenabweisende Mittel. Diese helfen zumindest eine Weile.  Aber auch sie stellen keinesfalls einen sicheren Schutz vor Zecken dar.
Suchen Sie Ihren ganzen Körper nach Zecken ab, nachdem Sie sich in der Natur aufgehalten haben. Zecken sind winzig klein und krabbeln auf dem Körper und der Kleidung herum, um eine geeignete Einstichstelle für das Blutsaugen zu finden. Sie bevorzugen dünne und warme Hautstellen. Deshalb sollten Sie an den Armen, in den Kniekehlen, am Hals und Kopf sowie im Schritt gründlich nach Zecken suchen.



bfri schrieb:


> Auch war Urs heute extrem auf Erkundungstour.



... und tatsächlich sind die kleinen Viecher schon wieder aus dem Winterschlaf aufgewacht. Eine Zecke wollte sich bei meinem linken Knie gemütlich niederlassen. 

Wer da auf den eingezeichneten Wegen mit durchs Unterholz geschlichen ist, achte in den nächsten Tagen verstärkt auf Juckreize. Heute Abend wird man allenfalls die Tierchen schon besser sehen (und fühlen) als gestern abend 

Bin am donnerstag dabei ...


----------



## bfri (27. April 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wer da auf den eingezeichneten Wegen mit durchs Unterholz geschlichen ist, achte in den nächsten Tagen verstärkt auf Juckreize. Heute Abend wird man allenfalls die Tierchen schon besser sehen (und fühlen) als gestern abnd


Aha, du wolltest also gar keine neuen Trails finden, sondern nur auf Zeckenjagd gehen. 

Ich bin am Donnerstag beruflich in Fulda unterwegs und werde es nicht schaffen. 

Grüße
Birger


----------



## bfri (27. April 2011)

Und noch was:
Meine China-Lampe bzw. das Päckchen ist nun endlich bei DHL gelistet und scheint beim Zoll eingetroffen zu sein. Unglaublich, hat's der Muli aus China doch noch gepackt. Haha


----------



## YelloBelly (28. April 2011)

Hallole,

ich schaffe es heute leider nicht. Sowohl mein Radl als auch ich kommen a bissi schwach daher heute ... ;-)

Eine regentropfenfreie Fahrt wünsche ich euch


----------



## Titanwade (28. April 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 28.04.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
> *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*


----------



## odu (28. April 2011)

Jou...I kimm o


----------



## marita (28. April 2011)

Bin leider am Donnerstag nicht dabei.
Marita


----------



## xoome (28. April 2011)

Und wieder zu spät!
Aber nächste Woche mach ich es Euch wieder gemütlich
Gruss
xoome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (29. April 2011)

xoome schrieb:


> Aber nächste Woche mach ich es Euch wieder gemütlich
> Gruss
> xoome


----------



## wartool (1. Mai 2011)

Hey Ihrs...

habe Euch heute zu spät erkannt


----------



## Cynthia (1. Mai 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> Hey Ihrs...
> 
> habe Euch heute zu spät erkannt



Wo denn? Wann denn?


----------



## wartool (1. Mai 2011)

heute.. unterhalb des Hühnerbergs.. ganz grob zwischen Waldschwimmbad und Hohemark.. ich war einer der Leute mit Protektoren, die Euch entgegenkamen..


----------



## Cynthia (1. Mai 2011)

Wir haben auf dem Rückweg eine Gruppe schwarz gekleideter Biker mit großen Helmen getroffen. Warst du dabei? Ich habe keinen in dieser Verkleidung erkennen können . Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal .


----------



## uwe50 (1. Mai 2011)

Hoffentlich sind die warmen MTBike-Klamotten noch nicht zu weit weg verstaut. Am Dienstag liegt die prognostizierte Temperatur knapp unter dem 2stelligen Bereich. Das soll uns aber nicht davon abhalten, jetzt wieder etwas mehr Richtung Feldberg zu fahren. Die Rote Mühle ist ein guter Ausgangspunkt. 

*Dienstag, 03.05.11, 18:30 Uhr - !! neue Zeit, neuer Ort !!*, (Sonnenuntergang 20:46 Uhr) 
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Wir fahren heute Richtung Naturfreundehaus, Fuchsstein, Reichenbachtal und zurück, sodass wir um ca. 21 Uhr wieder an der Roten Mühle sind. Denkt daran, eine ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen, da diese bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit und (schnellen) Abfahrten ein wichtiges Sicherheitsmerkmal sind.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Friendlyman (2. Mai 2011)

Bin wieder einmal dabei.
Freu mich auf Dienstag.
Viele Grüße
W.

Tom kommst du bei mir vorbei?


----------



## wartool (2. Mai 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wir haben auf dem Rückweg eine Gruppe schwarz gekleideter Biker mit großen Helmen getroffen. Warst du dabei? Ich habe keinen in dieser Verkleidung erkennen können . Vielleicht beim nächsten Mal .



nee die andere Gruppe war bissl größer.. fullfacehelm hatte ich auhc keinen.. waren nur zu 2t.. aber egal.. nächstes mal


----------



## Kokomikou (2. Mai 2011)

Bin morgen dabei. 
Gruß, Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (2. Mai 2011)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Bin morgen dabei.
> Gruß, Lutz


Fahrrad bei Lutz im Auto. Zoll besucht und Lampe abgeholt. Lange Hose eingepackt: Ich bin auch dabei 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## tom194 (3. Mai 2011)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Bin wieder einmal dabei.
> Freu mich auf Dienstag.
> Viele Grüße
> W.
> ...


Hallo Wolfgang

bin so um 17.30 h bei Dir das wir so 17.45 h los Radln können

gruß Thomas


----------



## Cynthia (3. Mai 2011)

Fahre mit ...


----------



## 's Silke (3. Mai 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Fahre mit ...



Ich auch 

Kommt Ihr mich abholen? So um 18 Uhr?


LG Silke


----------



## Cynthia (3. Mai 2011)

's Silke schrieb:


> Ich auch
> 
> Kommt Ihr mich abholen? So um 18 Uhr?
> 
> ...




Liebend gern ! Juhuuuuu !


----------



## tom194 (3. Mai 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Liebend gern ! Juhuuuuu !



Hallo Christina 

Wolfgang und Ich werden versuchen zu Euch zu stoßen

Lg Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (3. Mai 2011)

tom194 schrieb:


> Hallo Christina
> 
> Wolfgang und Ich werden versuchen zu Euch zu stoßen
> 
> Lg Thomas




Wie ! Kurz vor 18 Uhr ...


----------



## tom194 (3. Mai 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wie ! Kurz vor 18 Uhr ...



Ja müsste gehen wenn denn Wolfgang in die Gänge kommt

Bis später


----------



## Cynthia (3. Mai 2011)

tom194 schrieb:


> ... wenn denn Wolfgang in die Gänge kommt ...



Klar kommt er ...


----------



## Robert787 (3. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dabei.

LG Robert


----------



## tom194 (3. Mai 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Klar kommt er ...



Ich beziehe es Natürlich nur aufs zusammenpacken der Untensilien nicht aufs fahren, möchte es nur klar stellen nicht das es Misverstanden wird


----------



## fast-fred (3. Mai 2011)

Ich komme auch


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (3. Mai 2011)

.... und die nächste Sonnentour steht am Donnerstag an.....

.... etwas kürzer und etwas langsamer als heute.....


Bis denne,

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 05.05.2010, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## uwe50 (3. Mai 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> .... und die nÃ¤chste Sonnentour



FÃ¼r uns wurde es aber heute Abend zu einer Wintertour... Beim Flicken von 3 Platten wurde es nur denjenigen warm, die gepumpt haben. Na ja, wenn alle geduscht haben und unter der warmen Bettdecke liegen, wird man sich noch lange Zeit an diesen Abend erinnern - und vielleicht das nÃ¤chste Mal doch noch wÃ¤rmere Sachen in den Rucksack packen.

Aah - kein Wunder wenn man diese Schlagzeilen liest
*Wonnemonat Mai startet teils mit Schnee und Eis * 
FOCUS Online - âVor 5 Stundenâ
Der Wonnemonat hat in einigen Teilen Deutschlands mit einem KÃ¤lteeinbruch begonnen. Auf dem Brocken fiel Schnee, in Berlin blieb es trotz Sonnenschein frisch. Zum Wochenende soll es nach Angaben des Deutschen Wetterdienstes jedoch wieder aufwÃ¤rts mit ...


----------



## xoome (3. Mai 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> .... und die nächste Sonnentour steht am Donnerstag an.....
> 
> .... etwas kürzer und etwas langsamer als heute.....
> 
> ...



Sonne ist gut!
Kürzer ist noch besser!
Und langsamer ist wie für mich gemacht!
Bis Donnertag.
Gruss
xoome


----------



## bfri (4. Mai 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Für uns wurde es aber heute Abend zu einer Wintertour... Beim Flicken von 3 Platten wurde es nur denjenigen warm, die gepumpt haben.



In der Tat, in der Tat. Ich kam mir daheim erst einmal vor wie Reinhold Messner und musste warten bis ich meine Füße wieder spüren konnte.  



Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> .... und die nächste Sonnentour steht am Donnerstag an.... etwas kürzer und etwas langsamer als heute.....



Macht es nicht so kurz. Durch die vielen Pannen hatte ich am Ende auf meinem Tacho nur knapp 21km stehen. Das Foto von unserer MacGyver Werkstattpause und die anderen lade ich heute Abend mal hoch. 

Am Donnerstag bin ich nicht da, aber ich drücke auch die Daumen für zweistellige Temperaturen. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marita (4. Mai 2011)

Bin so gut wie sicher dabei!
Beste Grüsse
Marita


----------



## yvonne283 (5. Mai 2011)

Tina und Ich sind auch dabei


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (5. Mai 2011)

Sehr schön! Dann wird das heute abend eine frauenlastige Geschichte, ich bringe nämlich noch meine Kollegin Jana mit .

Xoome, Du kannst aufatmen bzw. .... wirst Zeit zum atmen haben, denn ich habe Jana versprochen, heute abend nicht zu schnell zu fahren. 

An alle Racer: entweder mit uns rekom fahren oder wir machen ne 2. Gruppe auf !!!

Bis nachher dann!

Marion


----------



## Cynthia (5. Mai 2011)

REKOM - die ideale Form der aktiven Erholung . 

Wieder etwas Neues gelernt 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





! Das klingt sehr gut. 







 Bis heute Abend!


----------



## bfri (5. Mai 2011)

So, ich habe ja noch das MacGyver Foto von unserer Dienstagstour versprochen:





So sieht es aus, wenn der Mantel seitlich reißt und der gefüllte Schlauch durch das Loch wieder raus will. Dank Kabelbindern aus dem Elektrofachhandel wird das MacGyver-Like verhindert. 

Hier gibt es die restlichen Fotos der Tour:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/39685

Viele Grüße und viel Spaß heute und vor allem keine Reifenpannen! 
Birger


----------



## Titanwade (5. Mai 2011)

bfri schrieb:


>


 
Sehr schön!  Heute schaffe ich es leider nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro.


----------



## Friendlyman (5. Mai 2011)

Hmm wenn Marion IPH verläßt gehe ich hin.
Also schöne Tour.
Schade - gemütlich durch den Taunus und dann Pizza.
So ein Minniurlaub könnt mir auch nicht schaden.
Liebe Grüße
W.


----------



## siropu3005 (6. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mich mal für den freundlichen Empfang und die schöne Tour am 21.04. bedanken. Eiegentlich hatte ich ja vorgehabt nun öfter zu Euch zu stossen. Da ich aber leider am Karfreitag einen sehr schweren Sturz mit dem Bike hatte und bis heute im Krankenhaus war wurde das noch nichts. Und wann ich mich wieder in den Sattel schwingen kann steht auch noch in den Sternen. 

Wünsche Euch weiterhin viel Spaß auf Euren Touren und werde dann mal wieder zu Euch stoßen wenn ich wieder fit mit.

Liebe Grüße Roland


----------



## Cynthia (6. Mai 2011)

siropu3005 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich wollte mich mal für den freundlichen Empfang und die schöne Tour am 21.04. bedanken. Eiegentlich hatte ich ja vorgehabt nun öfter zu Euch zu stossen. Da ich aber leider am Karfreitag einen sehr schweren Sturz mit dem Bike hatte und bis heute im Krankenhaus war wurde das noch nichts. Und wann ich mich wieder in den Sattel schwingen kann steht auch noch in den Sternen.
> 
> ...



Hallo Roland,

o weh, was machst du denn für Sachen!  Ich habe mich schon gewundert, dass du nicht mehr dabei warst. 
Ich wünsche dir gute und vollständige Genesung - und viel Geduld dazu. Kopf hoch, das wird bestimmt wieder ! Ich freue mich, wenn du wieder ganz gesund wirst und mit uns mitfahren kannst . Lass uns zwischendurch doch erfahren, wie es dir geht.

Gute Besserung! Liebe Grüße
Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (8. Mai 2011)

Vielleicht haben wir Glück und bleiben am Dienstagabend noch von vielen Landwirten, Gärtnern und sonstigen Pflanzern ersehnten Regengüssen verschont. Die Rote Mühle ist wieder ein guter Ausgangspunkt uns Richtung Felderg zu bewegen. 

*Dienstag, 10.05.11, 18:30 Uhr - !! neue Zeit, neuer Ort !!*, (Sonnenuntergang 20:57 Uhr) 
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Wir fahren heute Richtung Fuchstanz und unterhalb vom "Alten" Richtung Falkenstein, Bad Soden und zurück zur Roten Mühle, wo wir kurz nach 21 Uhr wieder zurück sein sollten. Denkt daran, eine ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen, da diese bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit und (schnellen) Abfahrten ein wichtiges Sicherheitsmerkmal sind.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## ambro (9. Mai 2011)

die Zeit der berufsbedingten Verhinderungen ist (hoffentlich) erst mal wieder vorbei! bin dabei!!!!


----------



## bfri (10. Mai 2011)

Hi,

ich war gestern Abend mit Lutz und Manu im Taunus und wir haben über 1.100Hm gekurbelt und den Altkönig, Kl+Großer Feldberg besichtigt. Daher werde ich heute mal aussetzen. 
Euch viel Spaß und hoffentlich kein Gewitter! Kalt wird es diesmal sicher nicht! 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## yvonne283 (10. Mai 2011)

Hi ich bin dabei. Ich parke gleich bei der Alternative. Rotebergstr.30. Kommt noch jemand da hin? Ist das zur Roten Mühle beschildert?


----------



## ambro (10. Mai 2011)

ambro schrieb:


> die Zeit der berufsbedingten Verhinderungen ist (hoffentlich) erst mal wieder vorbei! bin dabei!!!!



 wenn mans beschreit... "darf" doch arbeiten


----------



## Robert787 (10. Mai 2011)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Hi ich bin dabei. Ich parke gleich bei der Alternative. Rotebergstr.30. Kommt noch jemand da hin? Ist das zur Roten Mühle beschildert?



Hallo, ich komme auch mit und parke wie das letzte mal an dem
Alternativparkplatz. Bin dort um 18:20 Uhr.
@ Yvonne: Wenn Du willst können wir dann gemeinsam an die Mühle fahren.

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yvonne283 (10. Mai 2011)

Gerne bin dann auch so da...


----------



## 's Silke (10. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dann doch nicht dabei, kriege heute nicht alle Termine unter einen Hut .


Bis Donnerstag


----------



## Spletti (10. Mai 2011)

hi

ich würde heute auch gerne mitfahren.

mfG Kai


----------



## Titanwade (10. Mai 2011)

Ach Manno, ich komme heute leider nicht rechtzeitig aus dem Büro.  Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (11. Mai 2011)

Auf Dienstag folgt Donnerstag.... auf hoffentlich etwas entstaubten Trails.... 

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 12.05.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## yvonne283 (11. Mai 2011)

Tina und ich sind dabei


----------



## xoome (11. Mai 2011)

Und wieder bergauf


Egal bin dabei


----------



## Spletti (11. Mai 2011)

Danke für die schöne Tour gestern.

hat echt laune gemacht

LG Kai


----------



## Cynthia (11. Mai 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ... zur Roten Mühle, wo wir kurz nach 21 Uhr wieder zurück sein sollten.
> 
> 
> Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand, die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.


Es wird pünktlich gestartet, das ist gut. 
Pünktlich(er)es Zurücksein wäre noch besser . Kurz nach 21 Uhr ist nicht unbedingt kurz vor 22 Uhr. Und mit nur einem Platten war das Handicap wirklich nicht hoch. Die Trails rennen doch nicht weg ... 


Spletti schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Tour gestern.
> 
> hat echt laune gemacht
> 
> LG Kai


Die Tour war trotzdem .


----------



## Friendlyman (12. Mai 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Auf Dienstag folgt Donnerstag.... auf hoffentlich etwas entstaubten Trails....
> 
> Marion
> 
> ...



Ich bin dabei.
Bis nachher
W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (12. Mai 2011)

Die Tickets zur Veranstaltung mit meinem Namensvetter wollen wir heute Abend nicht verfallen lassen: http://www.ursusnadeschkin.ch/index.php

Spass dürften wir heute Abend alle haben


----------



## Kokomikou (12. Mai 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Die Tickets zur Veranstaltung mit meinem Namensvetter wollen wir heute Abend nicht verfallen lassen: http://www.ursusnadeschkin.ch/index.php
> 
> Spass dürften wir heute Abend alle haben


 

Ich bin bei BADESALZ , da sollte mir das Lachen auch NICHT vergehen    Allen anderen viel Spaß auf den trockenen trails


----------



## 's Silke (12. Mai 2011)

Ich komme heute mit... zum spaßigen Radeln  .

Bis später
Silke


----------



## Titanwade (12. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dabei, bis später. 




uwe50 schrieb:


> Die Tickets zur Veranstaltung mit meinem Namensvetter wollen wir heute Abend nicht verfallen lassen: http://www.ursusnadeschkin.ch/index.php


 
Seid Ihr dort die Simultandolmetscher?


----------



## bfri (12. Mai 2011)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Ich bin bei BADESALZ , da sollte mir das Lachen auch NICHT vergehen    Allen anderen viel Spaß auf den trockenen trails



Ist ja lustig. Wir sind im Juni in Darmstadt. Für Hofheim hatten wir keine zusammenhängenden Karten mehr bekommen. 

Ansonsten bin ich aber noch auf der Arbeit und nicht auf dem Bike. Aber das Wetter ist ja scheee.


----------



## odu (12. Mai 2011)

Fahre auch mit!

Grüßle


----------



## yvonne283 (12. Mai 2011)

Ich komme auch mit. Bis gleich


----------



## uwe50 (15. Mai 2011)

Es ist der 3. Dienstag vom Monat: Wie im Vorjahr wird diese Tour zusammen mit dem Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrrad Club, ADFC-Main Taunus, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel organisiert. 

Die Wetterprognosen der unterschiedlichen Anbieter deuten auf eine erhöhte Regenwahrscheinlichkeit hin. Bei unklaren Verhältnissen nochmals um 17 Uhr hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour statt findet. Wer unterwegs ist kann mich auch gerne unter der unten angegebenen Tel. Nr. anrufen.

*Dienstag, 17.5.11, 
18:00 Uhr*, (Sonnenuntergang 21:07 Uhr) 
*S-/Busbahnhof Hofheim* 
oder
*18:30 Uhr* 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir fahren eine Runde rund um den Staufen...  


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Friendlyman (17. Mai 2011)

komme zur Gundelhard.
(Wenns der Job hergibt)
bis nachher
Gruß
W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (17. Mai 2011)

Ich komme auch mit.

@ Christina & Urs: Kommt Ihr gegen 18 Uhr bei mir vorbei?


Bis nachher 
Silke


----------



## Cynthia (17. Mai 2011)

's Silke schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit.
> 
> @ Christina & Urs: Kommt Ihr gegen 18 Uhr bei mir vorbei?
> 
> ...


----------



## Robert787 (17. Mai 2011)

Bin um 18:00 Uhr am Bus Bhf im Hofheim.
Bis dann.


----------



## uwe50 (17. Mai 2011)

Robert787 schrieb:


> Bin um 18:00 Uhr am Bus Bhf im Hofheim.



Gerhard vom ADFC wird Dich dort in Empfang nehmen. 

Der "Tröpfchenregen" müsste für heute vorüber sein.

Bis gleich.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. Mai 2011)

Mein Litebert hat ein neues Hüftgelenk. Das muß getestet werden. Darum biete ich Donnerstag eine möglichst holprige Tour an !!!!!

Bis Donnerstag bei nettem Maiwetter!

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 19.05.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## uwe50 (18. Mai 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 19.05.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
> *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
> Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.



Bin dabei und freue mich auf eine gemütliche Runde auf holprigem Terrain


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xoome (18. Mai 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Mein Litebert hat ein neues Hüftgelenk. Das muß getestet werden. Darum biete ich Donnerstag eine möglichst holprige Tour an !!!!!
> 
> Bis Donnerstag bei nettem Maiwetter!
> 
> ...



Holprig
ist da ein Hüftgelenk zwingend notwendig?
Hab keins


----------



## spotti911 (19. Mai 2011)

Hey, mich hat der Kokomikou auf euch aufmerksam gemachtIch würde gerne heute mal bei euch mitfahren um euren haufen kennenzulernen!


----------



## Cynthia (19. Mai 2011)

xoome schrieb:


> Holprig
> ist da ein Hüftgelenk zwingend notwendig?
> Hab keins



Nein, geht sicher auch mit dem Hardtail . Probieren geht über Studieren .



spotti911 schrieb:


> Hey, mich hat der Kokomikou auf euch aufmerksam gemachtIch würde gerne heute mal bei euch mitfahren um euren haufen kennenzulernen!



"Neue"  sind immer willkommen !


----------



## odu (19. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dabei.

Holt mich wer daheim ab!!!  ;-)   

Grüßle


----------



## Kokomikou (19. Mai 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> "Neue"  sind immer willkommen !


 


Christina, Du bist immer soooooo lieb zu den "Neuen"


----------



## Cynthia (19. Mai 2011)

Schade, dass ich spotti911 heute nicht eigenhändig begrüßen kann .

Gutes Radeln!


----------



## odu (19. Mai 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Schade, dass ich spotti911 heute nicht eigenhändig begrüßen kann .
> 
> Gutes Radeln!





Nu bin ich aber fertich, Du nich dabei!!!!!


----------



## Cynthia (19. Mai 2011)

odu schrieb:


> Nu bin ich aber fertich, Du nich dabei!!!!!



Nicht traurig sein 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





, in gut sechs Wochen sind wir in der Fränkischen Schweiz 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










.


----------



## 's Silke (19. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dabei!!!


Bis gleich
Silke


----------



## spotti911 (19. Mai 2011)

Ist jemand von euch in hofheim von wegen unwetterwarnung für heute abend!!??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odu (19. Mai 2011)

spotti911 schrieb:


> Ist jemand von euch in hofheim von wegen unwetterwarnung für heute abend!!??



guckst Du hier


----------



## Friendlyman (19. Mai 2011)

also ich versuchs
werde Blitz und Donnermöglichkeiten übersehen.
Zur Not schnell heim.
bis nachher.
Muß doch Marions Hüfte begucken
Bis später
Gruß W.
Thomas 17.10 ????


----------



## xoome (19. Mai 2011)

Bin auch da!
Gruss
xoome


----------



## Kokomikou (19. Mai 2011)

zur Not mit  Blitzableiter fahren 
Dat bissken Regen.
Hört eh gleich wieder auf und dann lacht die Sonne .
Und die trails werden griffiger


----------



## Kokomikou (19. Mai 2011)

Sieht doch gut aus, auf zum Feldberg


----------



## spotti911 (19. Mai 2011)

odu schrieb:


> guckst Du hier


 der link zu wetter.com ist nicht immer hilfreich! wenn es nach denen geht, regnet es schon den ganzen Tag in Hofheim!!


----------



## Spletti (19. Mai 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## bfri (20. Mai 2011)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Sieht doch gut aus, auf zum Feldberg


Warst du gestern schon wieder auf dem Feldberg?


----------



## spotti911 (20. Mai 2011)

Hallo Urs, das war gestern eine echt tolle Tour mit sehr vielen neuen Trails für mich. Eure Truppe ist sehr nett und ich werde auf jeden Fall wieder mal mitfahren (Drohung!!).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (22. Mai 2011)

In vier Wochen erleben wir in diesem Jahr bereits wieder die spätesten Sonnenuntergänge (21:39 Uhr) und damit die längsten Tage. Das Wetter schein einmal mehr ideal zu sein. Wir treffen uns:

*Dienstag, 24.05.11, 18:30 Uhr - !! Ort !!*, (Sonnenuntergang 21:16 Uhr) 
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Wir fahren heute über Königstein, Fuchstanz, auf den Feldberg. Rückfahrt über X-Trail, Rot-Kreuz-Trail, Naturfreundehaus-Trail und zuletzt noch den Bahntrail. Denkt daran, eine ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen, da diese bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit und (schnellen) Abfahrten ein wichtiges Sicherheitsmerkmal sind.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## marita (22. Mai 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Nicht traurig sein
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich freue mich schon auf die Fränkische Schweiz!!! Am kommenden Dienstag kann ich nicht mitfahren, dafür am Donnerstag!
LG Marita


----------



## Kokomikou (22. Mai 2011)

Dabei!!!!!!


----------



## Friendlyman (23. Mai 2011)

Also denn bis Dienstag.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## yvonne283 (23. Mai 2011)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## bfri (24. Mai 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wir fahren heute über Königstein, Fuchstanz, auf den Feldberg. Rückfahrt über X-Trail, Rot-Kreuz-Trail, Naturfreundehaus-Trail und zuletzt noch den Bahntrail.


Wow, das klingt nach einer sehr interessanten Runde. Dazu kommt noch das traumhafte Wetter heute.

Leider packe ich es heute zeitlich nicht und muss euch alleine ziehen lassen. 

Viel Spaß!
Birger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (24. Mai 2011)

Ich möchte auch mit!

Christina, Urs: um 18 Uhr bei mir?



Silke


----------



## Cynthia (24. Mai 2011)

's Silke schrieb:


> ... Christina ... um 18 Uhr bei mir?
> 
> 
> Silke


 

Fahre heute in die andere Richtung ... Viel Spaß!


----------



## 's Silke (24. Mai 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Fahre heute in die andere Richtung ... Viel Spaß!



Das wünsche ich Dir auch !


----------



## Kokomikou (24. Mai 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wir fahren heute über Königstein, Fuchstanz, auf den Feldberg. Rückfahrt über X-Trail, Rot-Kreuz-Trail, Naturfreundehaus-Trail und zuletzt noch den Bahntrail.


 

Ich bin für die Burgen trails zum Abschluß??? 
Bahntrail heisst doch sicher, wer nicht mehr kann, nimmt die Bahn heim, oder???


----------



## spotti911 (24. Mai 2011)

Ich kann leider heute Abend nicht so lange fahren - schnieff. Donnerstag müßte klappen!! Euch viel Spass !!


----------



## fast-fred (24. Mai 2011)

ICh komme auch


----------



## M-T-B (24. Mai 2011)

bin heute auch dabei...


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (25. Mai 2011)

Morgen gibts nen neuen Trail  mit altem Bike .


Marion 

P:S: Liteberts Hüftgelenks-OP war leider nicht erfolgreich, Patient liegt weiterhin in MZ im KH .....


*Donnerstag, 26.05.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## M-T-B (25. Mai 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ...
> *Dienstag, 24.05.11, 18:30 Uhr - !! Ort !!*, (Sonnenuntergang 21:16 Uhr)
> *Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
> ...
> Wir fahren heute über Königstein, Fuchstanz, auf den Feldberg. Rückfahrt über X-Trail, Rot-Kreuz-Trail, Naturfreundehaus-Trail und zuletzt noch den Bahntrail. Denkt daran, eine ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen, da diese bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit und (schnellen) Abfahrten ein wichtiges Sicherheitsmerkmal sind.




Prima Runde, nette Mitfahrer, auch wenns a bissl Frisch am Feldberg war = Super, Danke Uwe50


----------



## spotti911 (25. Mai 2011)

Ich bin dabei und bringe noch einen weiteren Biker mit!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (25. Mai 2011)

Bin auch dabei ... (es wird ja wohl nicht ausgerechnet morgen Abend zwischen 18 und 22 Uhr regnen)


----------



## CaliforniaTom (25. Mai 2011)

Klasse war's gestern! Vielen Dank nochmal.

Kann man diesen Thread irgendwie als RSS Feed abonnieren?


----------



## uwe50 (25. Mai 2011)

CaliforniaTom schrieb:


> Kann man diesen Thread irgendwie als RSS Feed abonnieren?



Beim Internet Explorer 9 wÃ¼rde es gehen. Mit Klick auf das Feeds-Symbol werden "das gesamte Forum" und "Frankfurt und Umgebung" angeboten. Da kÃ¶nntest Du aber vor lauter lesen nebenbei nichts mehr arbeiten. Gezielter geht es Ã¼ber diesen Weg:

Damit Du automatisch Ã¼ber VerÃ¶ffentlichungen in einem Thema informiert wirst, sind folgende Einstellungen notwendig:

1. Klicke bei Willkommen Benutzername auf den Link (Du bist jetzt in deinem Profil)
2. Klicke auf Kontrollzentrum und suche in der linken Spalte Einstellungen & Optionen, Einstellungen Ã¤ndern
3. Im Abschnitt E-Mails, Private Nachrichten & Benachrichtigungen kannst du unter âThemen abonnierenâ entscheiden,  ob und wie Du Ã¼ber VerÃ¶ffentlichungen informiert werden willst

Themen abonnieren:
 _Wenn du ein neues Thema erstellst oder auf ein vorhandenes antwortest, kannst du dieses Thema automatisch in die Liste deiner abonnierten Themen aufnehmen. Hier kannst du einstellen, ob die Themen automatisch abonniert werden sollen und falls ja, wie du Ã¼ber Antworten benachrichtigt werden mÃ¶chtest._

*PS:* Unter Abonnierte Themen, Abonnements anzeigen, findest du die Themen, bei denen Du schon mal was verÃ¶ffentlicht hast.


----------



## CaliforniaTom (25. Mai 2011)

Vielen Dank Urs!


----------



## mathias (25. Mai 2011)

So, melde mich mal an. 
Werde möglicherweise die 5 Minuten Karenz in Anspruch nehmen müssen.

LG Mathias


----------



## marita (25. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei!
LG Marita


----------



## bfri (26. Mai 2011)

Hiho,

wenn das Wetter mitspielt, bin ich auch dabei. Bin schon auf den großartigen Trail gespannt. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (26. Mai 2011)

Ähem, ich tue alles, damit ihr kommt. Auch lügen ....

Nein, nein, der ist für mich wirklich neu und gar nicht so kurz....  ....oder doch gelogen  ???


----------



## xoome (26. Mai 2011)

...und es geht auch nur bergab


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (26. Mai 2011)

Na, dann bin ich mal gespannt auf den "Neuen"  ...

Bis später
Silke


----------



## Cynthia (26. Mai 2011)

Dabei


----------



## CaliforniaTom (26. Mai 2011)

Wenn's nicht in Strömen gießt, bin ich heute dabei!


----------



## hallotv (26. Mai 2011)

Neu???
Zu, Glück bin ich ja nicht neugierig...


----------



## spotti911 (27. Mai 2011)

Hallo Urs,
war doch gestern eine nette Runde im Wald.
Hier wie versprochen der Link zu den 20er Stambecco-Kletterhilfen
http://www.mountain-goat.de/start_stambecco.htm

Prädikat: Sehr empfehlenswert!

LG Frank


----------



## Kokomikou (27. Mai 2011)

Wer braucht denn sowas???
demnächst noch Lifte an allen Steigungen, oder was??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (29. Mai 2011)

Wetter24.de prognostiziert am Dienstag Nachmittag 10 mm Regen mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 95%. Wetter.com rechnet für 17 Uhr mit 0,9 mm bei 80% Wahrscheinlichkeit. Die Temperaturen dürften so zwischen 10 und 17 Grad liegen. Wenn es einmal mehr trotz Vorhersage nicht regnet, treffen wir uns:

*Dienstag, 31.05.11, 18:30 Uhr - !! Ort !!*, (Sonnenuntergang 21:25 Uhr) 
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Wenn es das Wetter zulässt, fahren wir wieder auf den Feldberg (Anfahrt vom Westen, Abfahrt diesmal Richtung Osten, vorbei am Fuchstanz.   Denkt daran, eine ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen, da diese bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit und (schnellen) Abfahrten ein wichtiges Sicherheitsmerkmal sind.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. *
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## fast-fred (31. Mai 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## Cynthia (31. Mai 2011)

Wer noch?


----------



## Friendlyman (31. Mai 2011)

ich net.
Viel Spaß
W.


----------



## to406ki (31. Mai 2011)

ick überleg grad noch ...


----------



## Kokomikou (31. Mai 2011)

ich würd ja gerne, schaffe es aber wahrscheinlich nicht rechtzeitig.
Wenn doch, rufe ich an.

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## hjw51 (31. Mai 2011)

Es regnet in Stroemen.wollte eigentlichen kommen,aber bei diesem Wetter !? Keine Lust .
Hansjörg


----------



## Cynthia (31. Mai 2011)

hjw51 schrieb:


> Es regnet in Stroemen.wollte eigentlichen kommen,aber bei diesem Wetter !? Keine Lust .
> Hansjörg



Bis vorhin war's bei uns trocken - aber jetzt wird's auch wieder nass .


----------



## Kokomikou (31. Mai 2011)

Kokomikou schrieb:


>


 
FB lädt nicht unbedingt zum Besuch ein, oder???


----------



## uwe50 (31. Mai 2011)

Der gröbste Regen dürfte vorüber sein, aber gemäß Wetterradar-Prognose kann es noch bis in die späten Abendstunden leicht regnen.

Darum:

Tour fällt heute aus.

Wer trotzdem fahren will, kann sich ja per PN verabreden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (31. Mai 2011)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> FB lädt nicht unbedingt zum Besuch ein, oder???



Hast ja eigentlich recht ...


----------



## to406ki (31. Mai 2011)

hm, nun wo ick soweit war doch mit zu kommen


----------



## to406ki (31. Mai 2011)

ick werd dann eine runde fahren, einer interesse ???
zeit ist mir egal, kann auch warten falls es bei einem später wird !?
wenn sich keiner meldet bin ick 18uhr auf den weg in den taunus ....

lg


----------



## to406ki (31. Mai 2011)

so bin wieder zurück, kleine tour eine bikergruppe hab ick angetroffen, als icke mein plattfuß gewechselt habe ...
wetter war die ganze zeit trocken, also hätte man doch fahren könn 

immer bekomm ick platten wenn ick alleine fahr rrrrrh


----------



## flyingt (1. Juni 2011)

Servus to406ki, 

wir waren das der an dir vorbei gefahren ist. Bist du noch gut weitergekommen 

Ja Wetter war die ganze Zeit gut....


----------



## fast-fred (1. Juni 2011)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> FB lädt nicht unbedingt zum Besuch ein, oder???


 
Doch, das Bild aktualiesiert sich selbst. Jetzt um 11Uhr 45 sieht es Super aus...

Gruss Fredi


----------



## Kokomikou (1. Juni 2011)

Ja, ich weiss.......na dann, auf zum FB


----------



## tom194 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Bikefreunde

wie sieht es aus hat jemand Lust morgen ne Tour iam Donnerstag zu machen ??? da die meisten in Deutschland unterwegst sind (Urs+marion) müssten wir uns die Trails selber suchen.

gruß Thomas


----------



## finius (1. Juni 2011)

schau mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=8373244#post8373244
beitrag 3031 - die Vadderdach Radel Tour

ggf was für euch?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (1. Juni 2011)

flyingt schrieb:


> Servus to406ki,
> 
> wir waren das der an dir vorbei gefahren ist. Bist du noch gut weitergekommen
> 
> Ja Wetter war die ganze Zeit gut....


 

jop, bin dann gut weiter gefahren !
und danke für die nachfrage, ob ick alles bei habe !!!


----------



## uwe50 (1. Juni 2011)

*Donnerstag, 02.06.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Die Tour fällt aus, da sich beide Guides in der Pfalz befinden. 

aber wer sich doch bewegen möchte, kann das Angebot von Thomas annehmen.



tom194 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikefreunde
> wie sieht es aus hat jemand Lust morgen ne Tour iam Donnerstag zu machen ??? da die meisten in Deutschland unterwegst sind (Urs+marion) müssten wir uns die Trails selber suchen.
> gruß Thomas



Vorschläge für Ort und Uhrzeit einfach hier veröffentlichen...


----------



## marita (1. Juni 2011)

Ich bin dabei!
LG Marita


----------



## hjw51 (1. Juni 2011)

wollte eigentlich 2 Tg wegfahren!?- aber ev. ist es doch besser eine Tagestour zu fahren.- morgen so ab 10.00 Uhr.  wo? wann? wer ? mit Einkehr-Essen,Kaffee..   HansJörg


----------



## marita (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Hansjörg,
ich bin dabei. Aber soweit ich weiss, wollte Thomas erst so gegen Mittag losfahren. 
Liebe Grüsse, Marita


----------



## hjw51 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Marita ,
hast Du einen besonderen wunsch wo es hin soll? - warten wir noch bis Thomas sich meldet, ev. ein Kompromiss 10-11.00Uhr spätestens - Gundelhard ?-Hofheim?
Grüsse HansJörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (1. Juni 2011)

hjw51 schrieb:


> Hallo Marita ,
> hast Du einen besonderen wunsch wo es hin soll? - warten wir noch bis Thomas sich meldet, ev. ein Kompromiss 10-11.00Uhr spätestens - Gundelhard ?-Hofheim?
> Grüsse HansJörg



Hallo Hans Jörg

kannst Du nicht später als 11h wir haben doch den ganzen Tag zeit da könnten wir doch etwas später starten dachte frühstens 12 h kann sein das sich noch jemand meldet zum mitfahren.

gruß Thomas


----------



## marita (1. Juni 2011)

Wie wär's mit 11.30 h ((

Wo bekommt man die smilys her? Die wären jetzt angebracht!


----------



## hjw51 (1. Juni 2011)

Hallo Thomas
 Du meinst also wir sollten mit dem Essen anfangen,also mein Vorschlag :Ab 11.00Uhr
Gundelhard - Essen, 
wer will:   ca 12.30Uhr  losfahren.  gruss HansJörg


----------



## tom194 (1. Juni 2011)

Also Du möchtest bei der Gundelhardt was Essen und denkst Du wärst so um 12.30h mit jenem fertig ???
dann kann ich ja so um 12.30h bei der gundelhardt sein und dann könnten wir ne Tour machen ??
ist das so richtig


----------



## tom194 (1. Juni 2011)

marita schrieb:


> Wie wär's mit 11.30 h ((
> 
> Wo bekommt man die smilys her? Die wären jetzt angebracht!



Marita wie sieht es bei Dir aus möchtest Du bei der Gundelhardt was Essen oder willst Du dich auch so um 12.30h dort treffen


----------



## marita (1. Juni 2011)

Also, ich könnte schon zum Essen an der Gundelhard sein.


----------



## tom194 (1. Juni 2011)

OK also wenn Du und Hans Jörg dort zu Mittag einkehrt werd ich dann so um 12.30h dort sein und wir können dann ne Runde drehen


----------



## hjw51 (1. Juni 2011)

oK: wir warten auf Dich Thomas,  wenn sich noch jemand anschliesen will,-Essen ab 11.00 Uhr
spätestens 12.30Uhr  ab Gundelhard  losfahren         Hansjörg


----------



## tom194 (1. Juni 2011)

OK machen wir so  bis morgen dann 

gruß


----------



## marita (1. Juni 2011)

hjw51 schrieb:


> Hallo Marita ,
> hast Du einen besonderen wunsch wo es hin soll? - warten wir noch bis Thomas sich meldet, ev. ein Kompromiss 10-11.00Uhr spätestens - Gundelhard ?-Hofheim?
> Grüsse HansJörg



Hallo Hansjörg,
du kennst ja so gut wie alle Trails - und ich fast keine. Also ich hänge mich gerne hinten dran und strample, egal wo es hingeht.
LG Marita


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (2. Juni 2011)

tom194 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikefreunde
> 
> wie sieht es aus hat jemand Lust morgen ne Tour iam Donnerstag zu machen ??? da die meisten in Deutschland unterwegst sind (Urs+marion) müssten wir uns die Trails selber suchen.
> 
> gruß Thomas



habe meinen Trail schon gefunden.
Kurs Süd - Schwimmbadtrail (am Silobad)- Hallentrail(Jahrhunderthalle)- Bahntrail( Brücke über die Eisenbahn)- Tunneltrail ( unter der Farbenstraße)
Tortrail(Tor-Nord) und so weiter.....

Wünsch euch einen schönen Feiertag
Viele Grüße
W.
(wahre Väter gehen arbeiten)


----------



## Geni (2. Juni 2011)

tom194 schrieb:


> Hallo Bikefreunde
> 
> wie sieht es aus hat jemand Lust morgen ne Tour iam Donnerstag zu machen ??? da die meisten in Deutschland unterwegst sind (Urs+marion) müssten wir uns die Trails selber suchen.
> 
> gruß Thomas


 
Hallo Thomas, da wir jetzt spontan nach Stromberg fahren bin ich bei eurer Tour nicht dabei. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und denke wir sehen uns Dienstag. 
Bis dahin, gute Fahrt und Lg
ich


----------



## tom194 (2. Juni 2011)

Geni schrieb:


> Hallo Thomas, da wir jetzt spontan nach Stromberg fahren bin ich bei eurer Tour nicht dabei. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und denke wir sehen uns Dienstag.
> Bis dahin, gute Fahrt und Lg
> ich


Hallo Geni

wünsch Euch viel Spaß in Stromberg und wir werden das Wetter hier im Taunus mit ner netten Tour geniesen

Lg Thomas


----------



## yvonne283 (3. Juni 2011)

tom194 schrieb:


> Hallo Geni
> 
> wünsch Euch viel Spaß in Stromberg und wir werden das Wetter hier im Taunus mit ner netten Tour geniesen
> 
> Lg Thomas


 
am Dienstag hoffentlich


----------



## to406ki (5. Juni 2011)

hey, 

ick wollt mal wissen, ob kommenden samstag da einer dabei ist

http://www.hessentag2011.de/home/ve...]=2896&cHash=85c61387c1a40401b8c984adb860eaea
*Strecken*:
- 26 km / 550 Höhenmeter: sportlich mit guter Grundkondition
- 34 km / 750 Höhenmeter: sportlich, mäßig anspruchsvoll
- 43 km / 1000 Höhenmeter: anspruchsvoll, technisch 
- 68 km / 1700 Höhenmeter: geeignet für Alpencross-Training


lg toni


----------



## bfri (6. Juni 2011)

to406ki schrieb:


> ick wollt mal wissen, ob kommenden samstag da einer dabei ist


Ich wollte dieses Jahr wieder mitfahren, bin aber über Pfingsten nicht in Deutschland. Auf jeden Fall eine mittlere oder goße Tour fahren. Bei der kleinen ist man gleich wieder unten, wenn man warm gefahren ist.


----------



## uwe50 (6. Juni 2011)

Weiter geht's: 

*Dienstag, 07.06.11, 18:30 Uhr - !! Ort !!*, (Sonnenuntergang 21:32 Uhr) 
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Wenn es das Wetter zulässt fahren wir auf den Feldberg - Anfahrt vom Westen, Abfahrt diesmal Richtung Osten, vorbei am Fuchstanz.   Denkt daran, eine ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen, da diese bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit und (schnellen) Abfahrten ein wichtiges Sicherheitsmerkmal sind.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. *
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## yvonne283 (6. Juni 2011)

ich bin voraussichtlich dabei


----------



## CaliforniaTom (6. Juni 2011)

Ich bin dabei und dieses Mal auch pünktlich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (7. Juni 2011)

schade - hab Nachtschicht.
Viel Spass Euch allen.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## uwe50 (7. Juni 2011)

Die um 15:30 von Wetter.com aktualisierte Kurzfrist-Niederschlagsprognose sieht Regen erst nach Mitternacht vor.

... also fahren wir heute, wer immer es nicht lassen kann 

18:30 Uhr Rote Mühle. Rückkehr zur Roten Mühle geplant 21:15.


----------



## Cynthia (7. Juni 2011)

Fahre mit - wer noch?


----------



## hjw51 (7. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre auch mit  hj


----------



## tom194 (7. Juni 2011)

Bin auch dabei

gruß Thomas


----------



## fast-fred (7. Juni 2011)

Mein Bruder und ich kommen auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (8. Juni 2011)

2 Platten, 4 x Schlauch wechseln - das kann doch noch optimiert werden!

Jedenfalls war es ein toller Sommerabend bei angenehmen Temperaturen und ohne Regen. Von den 10 TeilnehmerInnen dürfte es keiner bereut haben.


----------



## Kokomikou (8. Juni 2011)

Wo seid ihr denn gewesen??? Weisse Mauer hardcore runter??? 
Wir haben in 4 Tagen Pfalz nicht einen Platten gehabt. Da muss wohl noch an der Fahrtechnik gefeilt werden schätze ich ;-)


----------



## Cynthia (8. Juni 2011)

Plattfuß auf normalen Forstwegen - was hat das mit Fahrtechnik zu tun???


----------



## Kokomikou (8. Juni 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Plattfuß auf normalen Forstwegen - was hat das mit Fahrtechnik zu tun???


 
Deshalb fragte ich ja, wo ihr gefahren seid.


----------



## spotti911 (8. Juni 2011)

Urs, und was ist für morgen abend geplant??


----------



## Kokomikou (8. Juni 2011)

spotti911 schrieb:


> Urs, und was ist für morgen abend geplant??


 
Fahrtechniktraining....ach nee.....das brauch ja keiner.....wird ja nur auf Waldautobahnen gefahren


----------



## uwe50 (8. Juni 2011)

spotti911 schrieb:


> Urs, und was ist für morgen abend geplant??



Ja, ich bin dabei - Auschreibung von Marion kommt bestimmt noch!


----------



## spotti911 (8. Juni 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin dabei - Auschreibung von Marion kommt bestimmt noch!


 Hast Du eine Idee - wann die kommt??


----------



## Titanwade (8. Juni 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Ja, ich bin dabei - Auschreibung von Marion kommt bestimmt noch!



Entgegen früherer Verlautbarung bin ich Donnerstag nicht dabei.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (8. Juni 2011)

..... und da ist sie, die langersehnte Ausschreibung für eine erfrischende Donnerstag-Abend-Tour !!!!!!

Jemand dabei?

Bis morgen 

Marion

*Donnerstag, 09.06.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Event. kurze Tour-Beschreibung


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (8. Juni 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> ..... und da ist sie, die langersehnte Ausschreibung für eine erfrischende Donnerstag-Abend-Tour !!!!!!
> 
> Jemand dabei?



Ja, ich !


----------



## 's Silke (8. Juni 2011)

... und ich  !


----------



## spotti911 (9. Juni 2011)

ich möchte auch wieder mit !!


----------



## Karl.MTB (9. Juni 2011)

Ich würde gerne als Gast mitfahren!

Gruß Karl


----------



## bfri (9. Juni 2011)

Hiho,

leichter Regen für Hofheim heute Mittag vorausgesagt, hoffentlich hält's. Manu und ich werden auch versuchen vorbeizukommen. Wenn wir es nicht innerhalb der akademischen 5 Minuten packen, fahren wir eine eigene Runde.

@Urs 
Ansonsten noch ein bisschen Trail-Exploring rund um den Judenkopf heute? 

Gruß
Birger


----------



## Cynthia (9. Juni 2011)

Karl.MTB schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne als Gast mitfahren!
> 
> Gruß Karl



 Herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Friendlyman (9. Juni 2011)

will auch mit
bis später
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## Cynthia (9. Juni 2011)

YelloBelly plant auch mitzufahren.


----------



## Karl.MTB (10. Juni 2011)

Danke für die schöne Tour von Urs und Marion. Waren tolle Wege und eine nette Gruppe.
Würde mich gerne revanchieren, mit einer Tour in unserem Gebiet!

LG Karl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (10. Juni 2011)

Karl.MTB schrieb:


> Danke für die schöne Tour von Urs und Marion. Waren tolle Wege und eine nette Gruppe.
> Würde mich gerne revanchieren, mit einer Tour in unserem Gebiet!
> 
> LG Karl


 
Hört sich gut an....und wo wäre das??


----------



## uwe50 (13. Juni 2011)

Eine weitere Feldbergbesteigung steht an  

*Dienstag, 14.06.11, 18:30 Uhr - !! Ort !!*, (Sonnenuntergang 21:37 Uhr) 
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

... sofern das Wetter einigermassen mitspielt. Anfahrt vom Westen, Abfahrt diesmal Richtung Fuchstanz, westlich am Altkönig vorbei Richtung Falkenstein, Kocherfels, Königstein und zurück. Denkt daran, eine ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen, da diese bei Einbruch der Dunkelheit und (schnellen) Abfahrten ein wichtiges Sicherheitsmerkmal sind. Rückkehr um 21:15 Uhr wenn es mal ohne Panne abgeht 

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. *
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Geni (13. Juni 2011)

Wenn das Wetter hält...bin ich dabei.


----------



## bfri (14. Juni 2011)

Ich werde heute Abend auf dem Hofheimer Wäldchestag vorbei schauen. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## yvonne283 (14. Juni 2011)

bfri schrieb:


> Ich werde heute Abend auf dem Hofheimer Wäldchestag vorbei schauen. Wünsche euch viel Spaß und gutes Wetter!
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Birger


 
Ich auch! Viel Spass Euch!


----------



## Kokomikou (14. Juni 2011)

Drückeberger......aufs Wäldches kann man auch noch nach dem biken gehen !!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## odu (14. Juni 2011)

Hi,

werde wohl dabei sein!

Grüßle


----------



## uwe50 (14. Juni 2011)

Die dunklen Wolken ziehen Richtung Osten ab.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


Also ideales Wetter, um den Wäldchestag im Taunus Wald zu feiern  

Dann bis 18:30 Uhr an der Roten Mühle.


----------



## hjw51 (14. Juni 2011)

komme auch HJ


----------



## fast-fred (14. Juni 2011)

ich komme auch mit


----------



## Cynthia (14. Juni 2011)

Fahre mit


----------



## 's Silke (14. Juni 2011)

Dabei!


----------



## Friendlyman (14. Juni 2011)

Hab diese Woche Bikepause.
Die Terasse 
Liebe Grüße
W.


----------



## spotti911 (15. Juni 2011)

wie sieht es eigentlich am donnerstag mit einer ausfahrt aus??????


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (15. Juni 2011)

Hallöle,

auch wenn die Wettervorhersage für morgen nichts wirklich nettes zu melden hat, sind wir mal Optimisten und versuchen es: Do 18Uhr am Ehrenmal in Hofheim.

Sollte es doch feuchter werden als erhofft, dann blasen wir das ganze hier bis 16:30Uhr wieder ab. 

Dann vielleicht bis morgen!

Marion


----------



## spotti911 (16. Juni 2011)

ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YelloBelly (16. Juni 2011)

Hallole,

ich wäre auch mal wieder dabei 

 Grüße Gelber Bauch


----------



## uwe50 (16. Juni 2011)

Die dunklen Wolken ziehen wie am Dienstag Richtung Osten ab, wobei es bis kurz nach 18 Uhr noch ein wenig regnen könnte.

Gemäss Niederschlagsprognose ist aber ab 19 Uhr alles durch. Und frieren braucht man auch nicht. 

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose

... also ich bin dabei


----------



## 's Silke (16. Juni 2011)

Ich komme auch mit. Mal sehen, ob ich gleich trocken von der Arbeit nach Hofheim komme...

Bis gleich


----------



## YelloBelly (16. Juni 2011)

Hier in Hofheim regnet es mittlerweile.


----------



## Cynthia (16. Juni 2011)

YelloBelly schrieb:


> Hier in Hofheim regnet es mittlerweile.



In Liederbach auch - und wie ! Der Wind tut sein Übriges dazu ... .


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (16. Juni 2011)

Hier im Höchster Industriepark ist es gerade total am pissen . Da traut sich mein Litebert nicht raus.....

Ihr müsst Euch dann heute wohl von Urs guiden lassen  .

Wir sehen uns nächste Woche 

Marion


----------



## 's Silke (16. Juni 2011)

... und in Frankfurt jetzt auch 
Na, jetzt radel ich aber nicht los. Dann weiß ich allerdings nicht, ob ich es überhaupt bis 18 Uhr nach Hofheim schaffe


----------



## spotti911 (16. Juni 2011)

In Bad Soden ging auch gerade kurz die Welt unter.........


----------



## Cynthia (16. Juni 2011)

Mir ist es zu nass, ich bleibe zu Hause ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spotti911 (16. Juni 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Mir ist es zu nass, ich bleibe zu Hause ...


 
ich auch !!


----------



## bfri (16. Juni 2011)

Habe eine schöne Erkältung, auf der Arbeit in Frankfurt regnet es auch noch.

2 Gründe um sich nachher einfach daheim hinzu legen.

Grüße und viel Spaß an alle Schwimmer!
Birger


----------



## mathias (16. Juni 2011)

Was ein Glück,

dachte schon ich bin das einzige Weichei. Juhu.

Fahre dann mal lieber in der Sonne Sloweniens

Bis übernächste Woche

Grüzi
Mathias


----------



## uwe50 (16. Juni 2011)

Dass es ein wenig regnen würde, war ja in der Niederschlagsprognose zu erkennen. Und wie exakt diese heute war: ab 19 Uhr kam von oben nichts mehr. Später sah ich sogar noch die Sonne.

Unterwegs hatte ich nur die dünne Regenjacke an, die zu keinem Zeitpunkt unangenehm tropfnass war. Bei der Rückkehr war alles trocken.

Dass es jetzt richtig schüttet, war jedoch auf dem Radar nicht zu erkennen. War halt nur ein paar Minuten. Glück gehabt!

PS:
Urs und ich  haben heute einige für uns neue Singletrail gefahren. Ich werde diese bei Gelegenheit mit einbauen.


----------



## uwe50 (19. Juni 2011)

Es ist der 3. Dienstag vom Monat: Wie im Vorjahr wird diese Tour zusammen mit dem Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrrad Club, ADFC-Main Taunus, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel organisiert. 

Diese Woche erleben wir von Di. - Fr. in diesem Jahr die längsten Tage: Sonnenaufgang jeweils 5:17 und Sonnenuntergang 21:40.

Leider sehen die Prognosen heute für Dienstag eine hohe Regenwahrscheinlichkeit voraus. Es wird wieder wäremer, aber es bleibt regnerisch. Aber vielleicht kann der Wind das noch in eine Region wegblasen, wo Fecuhtigkeit besser gerbaucht werden kann. 

Bei unklaren Verhältnissen nochmals um 17 Uhr hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet. Wer unterwegs ist kann mich auch gerne unter der unten angegebenen Tel. Nr. anrufen.

*Dienstag, 21.6.11 (Sonnenuntergang 21:40 Uhr) 
18:00 Uhr*,  
*S-/Busbahnhof Hofheim* 
oder
*18:30 Uhr* 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir fahren eine Runde im Staufengebiet und wechseln dann auf die Seite von Lorsbach, Langenhain.   


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## yvonne283 (20. Juni 2011)

wenn es nicht regnet bin ich dabei  18 Uhr Busbahnhof...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (20. Juni 2011)

Ich bin noch meine Erkältung am Auskurieren und nicht dabei. Wünsche euch aber viel Wetterglück.


----------



## hjw51 (20. Juni 2011)

Bin um 18.00 Uhr am Bussbahnhof  Hansjörg


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (20. Juni 2011)

Ich wollte mich für Donnerstag schon einmal abmelden. Wir sind mit den Reiserädern on Tour. Für den Fall daß wir dabei nicht absaufen , bin ich nächsten Donnerstag wieder dabei .

Euch schöne Feiertage und vergesst die Regenklamotten nicht . 

Marion


----------



## Friendlyman (21. Juni 2011)

habe ne neue Ausrede:
Das Auto 
Viel Spass Euch !
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## yvonne283 (21. Juni 2011)

bin so unschlüssig wegen heute... wie siehts bei Euch aus?


----------



## tom194 (21. Juni 2011)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> bin so unschlüssig wegen heute... wie siehts bei Euch aus?



Hallo Yvonne

also das Wetter ist zwar nicht das beste aber warm ist es und auch wenn ein paar Tropfen kommen musste man es doch probieren
also ich werde kommen wenn es nicht grade aus Eimern regnet

Lg Thomas


----------



## Kokomikou (21. Juni 2011)

gut........ich geh joggen


----------



## spotti911 (21. Juni 2011)

ich werde rennradeln!!


----------



## uwe50 (21. Juni 2011)

bfri schrieb:


> Ich bin noch meine Erkältung am Auskurieren und nicht dabei.





Friendlyman schrieb:


> habe ne neue Ausrede:
> Das Auto





Kokomikou schrieb:


> gut........ich geh joggen





spotti911 schrieb:


> ich werde rennradeln!!


   

... das ist alles so unmotivierend. In einem eigen angelegten Thema mit dem Titel "Warum ich heute nicht will..." könnten man sich je gegenseitig und unter seinesgleichen ermutigen doch lieber nicht nach draussen zu gehen. 

An den Touren muss niemand teilnehmen. Alles ist freiwillig. Und ich hoffe, dass es weder einen offenen noch einen verdeckten Gruppenzwang gibt. Ich persönlich nutze das Forum für ein Commitment in der Forums-Öffentlichkeit und mir gegenüber, den Termin zu planen und zu realiseren.  

Also, nutzt das Forum für Zusagen, für die eigene Planung und Überwindung vom inneren Schweinehund. 

Das wollte ich einfach mal gesagt haben  und: heute waren wir zu fünft und keiner ist von oben nass geworden!


----------



## uwe50 (22. Juni 2011)

Am Donnerstagabend fällt die Tour aus. Stattdessen bieten wir eine Tour Richtung Feldberg (ca. 40 km, 900 Hm) an.

*Donnerstag (Feiertag), 23.06.11, 11:00 Uhr *
Treffpunkt: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim 

Rückkehr bis spätestens 17 Uhr 

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 09:30 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht. *
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (22. Juni 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> An den Touren muss niemand teilnehmen. Alles ist freiwillig. Und ich hoffe, dass es weder einen offenen noch einen verdeckten Gruppenzwang gibt. Ich persönlich nutze das Forum für ein Commitment in der Forums-Öffentlichkeit und mir gegenüber, den Termin zu planen und zu realiseren.


Ich wollte nur höflich absagen, wenn ich definitiv weiß, dass ich nicht mit komme.


----------



## uwe50 (25. Juni 2011)

Nochmals auf den Feldberg?  Klar! 

*Dienstag, 28.06.11, 18:30 Uhr *, (Sonnenuntergang 21:40 Uhr) 
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

32 Grad, 0 mm Regen mit einer Wahrscheinlichkeit von 4 % (Wetter 24)oder 29 Grad mit 10% < 0,1 mm (wetter.com) - jedenfalls sieht die Prognose gut aus. Wir fahren über Naturfreundehaus, B8-Trail, X-Trail (wenigstens das untere Stück) auf den Feldberg. Abfahrt Richtung kleiner Feldberg und dann die etwa 3 km lange Abfahrt durch das  Reichenbachtal. So um 21.15 wollen wir beim Startpunkt zurück sein.  

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. *
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Achtung: Der nächste "Offizielle" Treff findet dann erst wieder am 26. Juli 2011 statt. Zwischenzeitlich müsstet Ihr Euch in diesem Forum selber organisieren.*


----------



## hjw51 (25. Juni 2011)

Ich fahre mit Hansjörg


----------



## odu (27. Juni 2011)

Bin wohl dabei!


----------



## Cynthia (27. Juni 2011)

odu schrieb:


> Bin wohl dabei!



Denk dran - Tür erst zu, wenn alles draußen


----------



## odu (27. Juni 2011)

Das gilt nicht. 

 Das bekomme ich wohl noch häufiger zu hören?! 

Fehlt nur noch das das s'Silke, auch noch nen Kommentar ab gibt!


----------



## 's Silke (27. Juni 2011)

odu schrieb:


> Das gilt nicht.
> 
> Das bekomme ich wohl noch häufiger zu hören?!
> 
> Fehlt nur noch das das s'Silke, auch noch nen Kommentar ab gibt!



Ich sage doch gar nichts !!!

Doch: Ich komme morgen auch mit! Und ich reise mit dem Rad an  !


Bis morgen
Silke


----------



## bfri (27. Juni 2011)

Werde morgen Home office machen und dann wohl mit dem Rad von Hofheim zur Roten Mühle fahren. Anders wäre es nicht zu schaffen. Noch jemand?


----------



## matthias2003 (28. Juni 2011)

das ist ja spassig bei Euch, da komme ich auch mal mit!
@odu: Ich kann Dir leider nichts mitbringen, ist zu groß für den Rucksack, hat aber keine Türen 


Matthias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yvonne283 (28. Juni 2011)

ich komme auch mit


----------



## Titanwade (28. Juni 2011)

bfri schrieb:


> Werde morgen Home office machen und dann wohl mit dem Rad von Hofheim zur Roten Mühle fahren. Anders wäre es nicht zu schaffen. Noch jemand?


 
Ja, ich! Ich komme auch aus dem Homeoffice!


----------



## bfri (28. Juni 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Ja, ich! Ich komme auch aus dem Homeoffice!


Ich dachte eher, es radelt noch jemand von Hofheim aus durch die sengende Hitze los.


----------



## matthias2003 (28. Juni 2011)

bfri schrieb:


> Ich dachte eher, es radelt noch jemand von Hofheim aus durch die sengende Hitze los.



Ich mache zwar kein Homeoffice, radele aber so um 17:45 (+-) beim Ehrendenkmal durch, kannst ja aufspringen!

Matthias


----------



## tom194 (28. Juni 2011)

Bin auch dabei bis später 
gruß Thomas


----------



## fast-fred (28. Juni 2011)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (28. Juni 2011)

Während sich die einen den Feldi hochquälten, haben es sich andere am Kesterbacher See gutgehen lassen ...... immerhin wurde mit dem Rad angereist!!!......

..... und müssen daher am Donnerstag (bei abgekühlten Temperaturen) ran!! 

Marion 

*Donnerstag, 30.06.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum


----------



## bfri (29. Juni 2011)

Danke an Urs für die schöne Feldbergtour gestern. Auch wenn es mir immer so vor kommt, als fahren wir mehr schöne Trails bergauf als bergab.  Aber der Reichenbachtrail vom kleinen Feldberg bis nach Falkenstein ist immer wieder ein Genuss. 

Danke an Matthias für's Abholen in Hofheim und hin- und zurückradeln. Ich hoffe, du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen. Ich musste auf dem Rückweg in Hofheim links ab, während ihr schon weiter geradelt seid und ich somit nicht mehr richtig Tschüss sagen konnte.


----------



## matthias2003 (29. Juni 2011)

bfri schrieb:


> Danke an Urs für die schöne Feldbergtour gestern. Auch wenn es mir immer so vor kommt, als fahren wir mehr schöne Trails bergauf als bergab.  Aber der Reichenbachtrail vom kleinen Feldberg bis nach Falkenstein ist immer wieder ein Genuss.
> 
> Danke an Matthias für's Abholen in Hofheim und hin- und zurückradeln. Ich hoffe, du bist noch gut nach Hause gekommen. Ich musste auf dem Rückweg in Hofheim links ab, während ihr schon weiter geradelt seid und ich somit nicht mehr richtig Tschüss sagen konnte.



ist ok, habs gemerkt, ich war so platt und dazu noch auf dem Trockenen und musste den Diedenberger Friedhof zum Wassertanken aufsuchen. Sowas gabs auch noch nie! Ich musste noch 3 Mal Pause machen bis Rauenthal und war erst gegen Mitternacht da, puh.

@Urs:
Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour, ich war unter der Woche noch nie auf dem Feldberg und dazu noch so kaputt. Super! 
... nächstes Mal komme ich mit zum Käsebrettl essen!

LG
Matthias


----------



## Cynthia (29. Juni 2011)

@ Matthias:  Du bist plattbar?  Das sind ja mir ganz unbekannte Worte von dir.  Erhol dich gut!


----------



## 's Silke (30. Juni 2011)

Ich melde mich mal für nachher an.


Silke


----------



## hjw51 (30. Juni 2011)

Komme auch.!!Hansjoergnc


----------



## Cynthia (30. Juni 2011)

Bin dabei


----------



## YelloBelly (30. Juni 2011)

Hallole,

melde mich für heute auch an


----------



## Robert787 (30. Juni 2011)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## mathias (30. Juni 2011)

Bin auch da

Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YelloBelly (30. Juni 2011)

Sehr, sehr scheeeee war's das Biken und sehr lecker, die Pizza.

Silke, wie geht's dir? Das böse Insekt ....

Allen, die nächste Woche in Nicht-Taunus-Gefilden unterwegs sind viel Spaß, unfallfreie Fahrt und bestes Wetter.

Ähem .... wer guidet nächste Woche eigentlich?


----------



## matthias2003 (1. Juli 2011)

Sehr schöne Tour,
Danke an Marion und Urs.
Ich war dann schnell verschwunden und bin mit den restlichen 2 Kettenblattschrauben auch heil nach Hause gekommen. 
Danke nochmal für die technische Unterstützung im Wald. Ich bin schon gespannt, was mir das nächste Mal passiert, ... 

Matthias


----------



## 's Silke (1. Juli 2011)

Ja, scheeeee war's wieder, das stimmt !

Die blöde Biene hat nicht so viel Schaden angerichtet, es ist nichts dick, es tut nur einfach nach Biene weh. Und eine Zecke hat sich auch an meinem Bein gütlich getan. Aber auch die hat den Kürzeren gezogen .

Dann treffen wir uns nächste Woche nur zum Pizza-Essen ... nee, nee, da findet sich schon jemand zum Guiden.


Silke


----------



## hjw51 (4. Juli 2011)

Feierabend MTB - Treff

*Wir treffen uns  18.30 Uhr    Restaurant  "Gundelhard"*

gegen 9.00 Uhr wollen wir  zurück sein..  Wer fährt mit  ?

HansJörg


----------



## hjw51 (4. Juli 2011)

sori wie immer Dienstag ... 05.07.11    Hansjörg


----------



## 's Silke (4. Juli 2011)

Ich! Ich! Ich! 


Silke


----------



## ambro (4. Juli 2011)

ich auch (endlich mal wieder...)


----------



## yvonne283 (4. Juli 2011)

ich auch


----------



## bfri (4. Juli 2011)

hjw51 schrieb:


> *Wir treffen uns  18.30 Uhr    Restaurant  "Gundelhard"*
> gegen 9.00 Uhr wollen wir  zurück sein..  Wer fährt mit  ?


Wo soll es denn hin gehen, schon grob was geplant?

Gruß
Birger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (4. Juli 2011)

Grob,Staufen,Epstein,Oberjosbach,Ehlhalten,Silberbachtal,Rettershof,Fischbach,Gundelhard.
Hast du bessere Ide ,bin ganz offen für jeden Vorschlag ,Grus 

Hansjörg


----------



## bfri (4. Juli 2011)

@HansJörg Das klingt doch gut. In die Richtung bin ich gestern schon gefahren. Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich morgen Zeit habe.


----------



## Friendlyman (5. Juli 2011)

Dabei
Bis nachher.
Viele Grüße
W


----------



## bfri (5. Juli 2011)

Ich packe es heute terminlich leider nicht. Wünsche auch aber viel Spaß.


----------



## Cynthia (5. Juli 2011)

Viele Grüße aus der Fränkischen Schweiz!


----------



## Friendlyman (6. Juli 2011)

*Donnerstag, 07.07.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum[/QUOTE]

Urlaubsvertretung:
Wir treffen uns am Donnertstag wie immer um 18.00 Uhr und fahren zur Gundelhardt.
Von da folgen wir dem Wegzeichen "Schinderhannespfad" bis zum Silberbachtal. Von da aus geht es über Ehlhalten und Eppstein nach Hofheim. Die Tour ist nicht erprobt, daher muß mit kleinen Schwierigkeiten gerechnet werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## YelloBelly (6. Juli 2011)

Hallole,

ich schaffe es auch diese Woche wieder 

Bis morgen und ich hoffe, das Wetter hält, denn die Wetterstation hier zeigt Regentropfen ....


----------



## 's Silke (7. Juli 2011)

Ich komme auch mit.


Silke


----------



## mathias (7. Juli 2011)

Ich komme leider erst nach 18:00 Uhr raus

Euch viel Spass

Und lass Dich nicht wieder stechen Silke


----------



## 's Silke (7. Juli 2011)

mathias schrieb:


> Ich komme leider erst nach 18:00 Uhr raus
> 
> Euch viel Spass
> 
> Und lass Dich nicht wieder stechen Silke




Oh, wie schade !!!

Ich lasse doch nicht jeden Donnerstag eine Wespe an meinen Körper !!!
Geht's denn Deinem Finger wieder besser ?


LG Silke


----------



## mathias (7. Juli 2011)

Ja, aber mein Finger war ja fast angebrochen

Findes es auch Mist, aber nächste Woche !!!!



LG Mathias


----------



## Robert787 (7. Juli 2011)

Bin heute auch wieder dabei.
Bis nacher.

Enden wir heute auch wieder an der Pizzaria???


----------



## YelloBelly (7. Juli 2011)

Hallole,

die Wetterstation zeigt einen Regentropfen und einen Gewitterblitz .... hm. Ach, ich fahr mal rüber zum Treffpunkt, notfalls würde ich auch direkt zur Pizzeria abbiegen .....

Bis gleiheich ....


----------



## YelloBelly (7. Juli 2011)

Ich geb's ja zu: Ich habe mich gedrückt, aber just als ich aus dem Haus wollte, fing es an zu regnen ... dann hörte es kurz auf ... dann regnete es aber wieder weiter. Zur Belohnung gibt es keine Pizza, sondern nur einen Kopfsalat.


----------



## 's Silke (8. Juli 2011)

YelloBelly schrieb:


> Ich geb's ja zu: Ich habe mich gedrückt, aber just als ich aus dem Haus wollte, fing es an zu regnen ... dann hörte es kurz auf ... dann regnete es aber wieder weiter. Zur Belohnung gibt es keine Pizza, sondern nur einen Kopfsalat.



Tse, tse, tse! Was muss ich da lesen ?
Wir waren eine kleine Club-Abordnung (Wolfgang, Robert und meine Wenigkeit), die nun die Wege des Johannes Bückler erkundet haben... uns zum Teil sehr bekannt. Auf dem Atzelberg angekommen haben wir uns dann über Ehlhalten auf den Rückweg gemacht, denn wir hatten einen guten Grund: Pizza und Eis ! Und ich muss sagen, nass sind kaum geworden !


Silke


----------



## ambro (8. Juli 2011)

habt ihr ein glück gehabt...

bin a) zu spät raus aus der firma und b) bei einfahrt ins gelobte land (=daheim) waren die regentropfen ordentlich im anmarsch...ergo war ich laufen...aufm crosstrainer in der wohnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert787 (8. Juli 2011)

@Wolfgang: Vielen Dank für das Guiden  und das fast trokene Wetter.

Ich hätte auch beinahe abgesagt, da mein Fahrad erst vier Stunden vorher geputzt wurde. Wieder erwarten sind wir aber trocken und sauber geblieben und durften erfahren warum der SCHINDERhannes Weg so heist.

Schönes Wochenende


----------



## Friendlyman (8. Juli 2011)

Mir hats auch gut gefallen und ich konnte meine Schinderhannespfad-Kenntnisse um einige 100m verlängert. Wie gehts weiter???  Im Wanderatlas gibts einen Trek über die komplette Tour mit einzelnen Etappen für Wanderer.
Ich hab die komplette Runde im Visier. Das Tolle ist mit dem Rad daheim losfahren und wieder ankommen ohne Bahn und Auto.
Viele Grüße.
Danke fürs Mitfahren.
Wolfgang


----------



## hjw51 (10. Juli 2011)

*Dienstag 12.07.11*

*18.30 Uhr  " Gundelhard "*

Wer fährt mit?   Tour nach Absprache.

HansJörg


----------



## 's Silke (11. Juli 2011)

Ich bin dabei!


Bis morgen 
Silke


----------



## tom194 (11. Juli 2011)

Bin heile aus der Fränkischen Schweiz  zurück und werde  morgen mitfahren.


Lg Thomas


----------



## bfri (11. Juli 2011)

Gehts wieder Richtung Ehlhalten/Schlossborn oder in eine andere Richtung?

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## odu (11. Juli 2011)

Bin i o dabei 

Grüßle


----------



## Friendlyman (11. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei.
Bis dahin.
Liebe Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## yvonne283 (12. Juli 2011)

Ich bin auch dabei. LG Yvonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert787 (12. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei.

LG Robert


----------



## Friendlyman (12. Juli 2011)

Hallo...
ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen.
Es gelang die fast regenfreie Umfahrung der abendlichen Gewitterfront.
Nach kurzer Regenpause in der Schutzhütte am Staufen fuhren wir in der Abendsonne die schwarze Sau und dann bis zum Meisterturm.
War alles ganz ok nur die Bikes haben etwas Schmutz angenommen, die Biker natürlich auch.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Kokomikou (12. Juli 2011)

Ich fand, ihr saht noch alle ganz manierlich aus, als ich euch am Kapellenberg getroffen habe. 
LG und bis demnächst, Lutz


----------



## 's Silke (13. Juli 2011)

Ja, es hat sich gelohnt, nicht klein beizugeben . 
Das Rad war gestern Abend wieder sauber (ich bin so stolz auf mich  !!!), der Fremdkörper wurde aus dem Auge entfernt (irgendetwas Holziges) und noch einer aus dem Bein (Zecke).


Bis die Tage 
Silke


----------



## Kokomikou (13. Juli 2011)

Wo sammelt ihr nur immer diese lästigen Biester auf ??
Ich habe in diesem Sommer noch nicht eine gehabt (toi, toi, toi). 

Also, Bis die Tage 

Lutz


----------



## 's Silke (13. Juli 2011)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Wo sammelt ihr nur immer diese lästigen Biester auf ??



Ich weiß auch nicht, was die immer von mir wollen  . Dieses Jahr sind sie jedenfalls sehr rege und docken regelmäßig an .


Bis bald
Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (13. Juli 2011)

Tradition verpflichtet. Also 18.00 Uhr am Ehrenmal Abfahrt zur Pizzeria.
Kleine Umwege sollten einkalkuliert werden.
Bitte auf jeden Fall posten. Ich verkrafte auch Absagen. Möchte auch nicht allein da stehen.
Also bis morgen. 
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang
Regenausrüstung muß ja auch getestet werden.


----------



## hjw51 (13. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei Hansjörg


----------



## xoome (14. Juli 2011)

Bin auch mal wieder da.
Gruss
Uli


----------



## mathias (14. Juli 2011)

17:00 Uhr Meeting  Haben die Leute alle ne feuchte Wohnung

Schaffe es sicher nicht bis 18:00 Uhr  Naja dann fahr ich mal am Kellerskopf.

Bis hoffentlich nächste Woche
Mathias


----------



## YelloBelly (14. Juli 2011)

Ich konnte es heute so drehen ... Chefe ist auswärts.

Will heissen: ich fahre heute auch mit


----------



## hjw51 (18. Juli 2011)

Es ist der 3. Dienstag vom Monat: Wie im Vorjahr wird diese Tour zusammen mit dem Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrrad Club, ADFC-Main Taunus, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel[/URL] organisiert. 


*Dienstag, 19.7.11 (Sonnenuntergang 21:28 Uhr) 
18:00 Uhr*,  
*S-/Busbahnhof** Hofheim*[/URL] 
oder
*18:30 Uhr* 
*Gundelhard**, Kelkheim*[/URL] 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir fahren eine Runde ..   


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.[/URL]
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose[/URL]


 
Anmeldung hier im Forum

Tour nach Wetterlage   Hansjörg


----------



## yvonne283 (18. Juli 2011)

wenns net schüttet, bin ich dabei


----------



## marita (18. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei - falls es nicht cats and dogs regnet.
LG Marita


----------



## Hilleruli (18. Juli 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich gerne (erstmalig) für Eure Tour anmelden.
In Kelkheim 18.30 Uhr würde ich zu Euch stossen.

Die Basisinformation habe ich gelesen.

Gibt es irgendwelche Einweihungsriten auf die ich mich gefasst machen muss ?

Gruß
Uli


----------



## hjw51 (18. Juli 2011)

Wir freuen uns über jeden Mitfahrer ,keine Angst  ,keine Riten,
ev.ein bischen Wasser von oben,  dafür gibt es Regenklamotten. 
Gruss   HansJörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fast-fred (19. Juli 2011)

Nach fast 2 Wochen Zahnschmerzen kann ich auch mal wieder mit fahren


----------



## 's Silke (19. Juli 2011)

Meine Regensachen von letzter Woche sind gewaschen, das Rad ist auch sauber... dagegen kann man etwas tun .

Bis nachher
Silke


----------



## Robert787 (19. Juli 2011)

Bin schon um 11:00Uhr bei tollem Sonnenschein auf die Platte und weiter zum Schäferskopf. Da habt Ihr ja leider noch alle gearbeitet
Ich hoffe Ihr bleibt trocken und bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß Robert


----------



## Friendlyman (19. Juli 2011)

Hallo....
Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen. 
Habe noch erlebt wie sich ein 50mm Nagel senkrecht in den Hinterreifen bohren kann und einem die Luft zum Fahren nimmt.
Fußmarsch durch das Liederbacher Feld zur Shelltankstelle und Schlauchwechsel.
Übrigens funktioniert hier der Druckluftautomat die ganze Nacht.
Um 23.00 war ich dann daheim.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (20. Juli 2011)

Hallöle,

na das hat die letzten 2 Wochen ja prima geklappt hier . Vielen Dank an alle Guides und Mitfahrer!!!

Offiziell bin ich ab Donnerstag abend auf den Weg in die Vogesen. Da die Geschichte aber wohl sprichwörtlich ins Wasser fällt, stehe ich mit recht großer Wahrscheinlichkeit am Donnerstag zur Verfügung. Gäbe es für den anderen Fall einen freiwilligen Ersatzguide?

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 21.07.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.



Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## Hilleruli (20. Juli 2011)

Hi,

also auch von mir an dieser Stelle herzlichen Dank an die Teilnehmer und Guides.
Und besonderen Dank an die Hochgeschwindigkeitseskorte nach Höchst !

Man sieht sich
Uli


----------



## hjw51 (20. Juli 2011)

Ich werde da sein
Hansjörg


----------



## 's Silke (20. Juli 2011)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Hallo....
> Ich hoffe ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen.
> Habe noch erlebt wie sich ein 50mm Nagel senkrecht in den Hinterreifen bohren kann und einem die Luft zum Fahren nimmt.
> Fußmarsch durch das Liederbacher Feld zur Shelltankstelle und Schlauchwechsel.
> ...



Hmmm, normalerweise hätte ich den Nagel aufsammeln müssen . Aber wahrscheinlich war gestern mein Glückstag! Keine Zecke, keinen Platten .

Ich bin morgen übrigens auch wieder dabei.


Bis denne 
Silke


----------



## marita (20. Juli 2011)

Bin auch wieder dabei.
LG Marita


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (21. Juli 2011)

Vogesen sind out , Taunus ist in ..... bin dann heute abend dabei....


----------



## uwe50 (24. Juli 2011)

Urlaub vorbei und weiter geht es auf unseren tollen Singletrails im Taunus: 

*Dienstag, 26.07.11, 18:30 Uhr - !! Ort !!*, (Sonnenuntergang 21:20 Uhr) 
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

... das Wetter müsste wieder etwas trockener und wärmer werden - davon abhängig werden wir uns in den "unteren Feldbergregionen" aufhalten mit dem Ziel, über die Abfahrt Königsteiner Kreisel Richtung Bad Soden so um 21.30 wieder bei der Roten Mühle zu sein. 

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack. Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch *an Beleuchtung* denken.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. *
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Spletti (24. Juli 2011)

bin dabei


----------



## hjw51 (25. Juli 2011)

komme auch Hansjörg


----------



## Spletti (25. Juli 2011)

sorry muss absagen.

trotzdem wünsche ich euch viel spass



kai


----------



## Cynthia (26. Juli 2011)

Fährt noch jemand mit ... oder lassen wir die beiden allein?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (26. Juli 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Fährt noch jemand mit ... oder lassen wir die beiden allein?


 
Wie??? ....  Du kannst auch nicht???


----------



## Cynthia (26. Juli 2011)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Wie??? ....  Du kannst auch nicht???



Können schon, aber wollen? ...


----------



## Kokomikou (26. Juli 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Können schon, aber wollen? ...


 

Ist bei mir genau umgekehrt:  Wollen schon, kann aber nicht.
Nächste Woche hoffentlich wieder.

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## 's Silke (26. Juli 2011)

Ich bin dabei... ich hoffe, ich schaffe es (und will dabei nicht negativ klingen ).

Bis nachher
Silke


----------



## Cynthia (26. Juli 2011)

's Silke schrieb:


> Ich bin dabei... ich hoffe, ich schaffe es (und will dabei nicht negativ klingen ).
> 
> Bis nachher
> Silke



 ... dann bin ich nicht allein


----------



## Kokomikou (26. Juli 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> ... dann bin ich nicht allein


 
Ah, es lag also daran, dass Du nicht als einziges Mädel mitfahren wolltest.........seit wann so schüchtern


----------



## tom194 (26. Juli 2011)

Bin wenn´s so bleibt wie jetzt auch dabei

 Thomas


----------



## fast-fred (26. Juli 2011)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (26. Juli 2011)

Ich hoffe, die fleißigen Dienstagsradler sind trocken nach Hause gekommen und die Finger sind wieder aufgetaut!!!

Am Donnerstag gibt es auch für Weicheier keine Ausrede, Wettervorhersage schaut gut aus !!!!

Bis Donnerstag dann!

Marion 

*Donnerstag, 28.07.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.



Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## Friendlyman (27. Juli 2011)

Bin dabei wenn ich rechtzeitig aussem Park komm.
Bis denne
W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitr_dubovich (28. Juli 2011)

Laura und ich werden alles versuchen um euch heute mal wieder zu begleiten.

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## hjw51 (28. Juli 2011)

Ich auch Hansjörg


----------



## Cynthia (28. Juli 2011)

... will auch


----------



## 's Silke (28. Juli 2011)

Dabei 

Silke


----------



## tom194 (28. Juli 2011)

Ich auch
Thomas


----------



## Robert787 (28. Juli 2011)

Hi,
ich komme auch mit.

LG Robert


----------



## fast-fred (28. Juli 2011)

Mein Bruder und ich kommen auch mal wieder mit.


----------



## to406ki (28. Juli 2011)

und wie war es ? 

NASS ???

war heute bei fahrrad franz und hab da 300 gelassen und als zurück sind ist die welt untergegangen  platzregen,  aber in höchst war wieder alles trocken ....


----------



## Robert787 (29. Juli 2011)

Nix nass!!!
Nicht einen Regentropfen haben wir ab bekommen.
Wir sind das Gewitter, dank unserem erfahrenen Guide ,
super umfahren.
Hat mal wieder Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe Ihr seid alle auch trocken zuhause angekommen. Bei uns in Hochheim sind gestern Abend
20 Ltr. Regen gefallen.

Schönes Wochenende

Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pitr_dubovich (30. Juli 2011)

Freut mich, dass ihr Spass hattet. Wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Laura und ich waren um halb sieben am Treffpunkt, hatten auch eine schöne trockene Runde.

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## Kokomikou (1. August 2011)

*Dienstag, 02.08.11 *
*18:30 Uhr* 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Ich würde gerne mit euch über Rossert zum Atzelberg fahren und zurück über Fischbacher Kopf, Eppstein und Fischbach zur Gundelhard. Ca. 30km bei 1.000 Hm. Wir können es aber auch gerne abkürzen und weniger sportlich machen. Sollte mehrheitlich der Wunsch bestehen noch mal zum Feldberg zu fahren, bitte hier posten, dann müssten wir allerdings den TP auf die Rote Mühle verlegen.




Bitte beachten: 

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack. Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht. Nix da....Wetter wird schön 
Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil 0170 637 9191 

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## uwe50 (1. August 2011)

Danke Lutz für das kurzfristige Einspringen


----------



## to406ki (1. August 2011)

hey, also ick bin der meinung, wir lassen es bei gundelhard, 

da vielleicht morgen der daniel wieder mal mit kommt, ist es besser, nicht auf den feldberg zu fahren, da er auch nit mehr so fit ist ...

also bis morgen


----------



## Kokomikou (1. August 2011)

Die Atzelbergrunde ist auch nicht so ganz ohne.......
Aber wir sind ja flexibel.....


----------



## hjw51 (1. August 2011)

Bin auch dabei 
Hansjörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (1. August 2011)

Hi Lutz,

Sollen wir gemeinsam von Hofheim anfahren?

Gruß
Birger


----------



## yvonne283 (1. August 2011)

wann startet Ihr wo in Hofheim?


----------



## bfri (1. August 2011)

Ich würde sagen gegen kurz nach 18h am Steinberg.


----------



## Kokomikou (1. August 2011)

Da ich aus FFT komme und nicht genau sagen kann wie früh ich aus dem Büro komme besser nicht in Hofheim auf mich warten. Wahrscheinlich fahre ich direkt mit dem Auto zur Gundelhard, wenn die Zeit nicht reicht vom Steinberg aus anzufahren.

Also, N8 und bis morgen

Lutz


----------



## bfri (2. August 2011)

Alles klar. Wenn ich es pünktlich aus dem Büro schaffe, fahre ich gegen kurz nach 18h bei mir in der Altenhainer Straße in Richtung Gundelhard los. Falls noch jemand von Hofheim starten möchte. Ich sag dann später noch einmal Bescheid.


----------



## Kokomikou (2. August 2011)

Moin miteinander.
Beste Wetteraussichten für eine schöne ausgedehnte Tour heute Abend. Also, genügend Flüssigkeit mitnehmen und Licht, falls es doch etwas später werden sollte.
Wer kommt noch mit??


----------



## Robert787 (2. August 2011)

Bin auch dabei.

Gruß Robert


----------



## spotti911 (2. August 2011)

Ich bin endlich auch mal wieder dabei !!


----------



## 's Silke (2. August 2011)

Ich komme auch mit.


Silke


----------



## hallotv (2. August 2011)

Aller Voraussicht nach ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (2. August 2011)

So, ich mache mich jetzt auf den Weg nach Hause/Hofheim, um dann hoffentlich rechtzeitig dazu sein.


----------



## fast-fred (2. August 2011)

Komme heute nicht mit.

Habe heute meine 2 Arbeitstag und bin platt gerne Wäre ich mit gefahren.

Gute Fahrt Gruß fred


----------



## bfri (3. August 2011)

Trotz der Alternativroute war es eine schöne Runde heute mit ein paar anspruchsvollen Passagen, die ich noch nicht kannte. Danke!  Und das Wetter war auch super. Das ist mittlerweile in Deutschland ja nicht mehr selbstverständlich. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## uwe50 (3. August 2011)

... und die nächste Tour steht an:

*Donnerstag, 04.08.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Da Marion verhindert ist, übernehme ich diese Woche den Donnerstags-Treff. Geplant ist eine gemütliche Runde  Abschluss 20:30 bei der Pizzeria.


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack. Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch *an Beleuchtung* denken.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. *
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Kokomikou (3. August 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ... und die nächste Tour steht an:
> 
> Da Marion verhindert ist, übernehme ich diese Woche den Donnerstags-Treff. Geplant ist eine gemütliche Runde  Abschluss 20:30 bei der Pizzeria.


 

Gemütlich war's gestern auch.....oder??


----------



## Kokomikou (3. August 2011)

An alle, die gestern dabei waren:  mir hat's Spass gemacht mit euch. Und dass unterschiedliche Anspruchs- sowie Konditionslevels bei einer so großen Gruppe bestehen ist mir auch bewußt.

Ich gelobe Besserung, was das Tempo angeht, sollte ich noch mal guiden (dürfen). 

Gruß,

Lutz


----------



## spotti911 (3. August 2011)

Hey Lutz, ich fand die Tour gemütlich mit ein paar knackigen Einlagen und ein paar hochtechnischen Einlagen für ganz Mutige!!


----------



## hallotv (4. August 2011)

Oh Mist, dann bin ich wohl zu früh abgebogen, technische Einlagen gibt`s viel zu wenig!  Aber sonst war`s nett, ja.


----------



## Cynthia (4. August 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 04.08.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
> *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*




Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (4. August 2011)

hallotv schrieb:


> Oh Mist, dann bin ich wohl zu früh abgebogen, technische Einlagen gibt`s viel zu wenig! Aber sonst war`s nett, ja.


 

Was aber eher an unserem Gebiet liegt. Wenn Du technisch fahren willst musst Du zum Feldberg.


----------



## 's Silke (4. August 2011)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> An alle, die gestern dabei waren:  mir hat's Spass gemacht mit euch. Und dass unterschiedliche Anspruchs- sowie Konditionslevels bei einer so großen Gruppe bestehen ist mir auch bewußt.
> 
> Ich gelobe Besserung, was das Tempo angeht, sollte ich noch mal guiden (dürfen).
> 
> ...



Hallo Lutz,

alles bestens, Spaß hat es mir auch gemacht. 
Einer muss der letzte sein... und die Kondition ist da nicht immer unbedingt schuld .
Und: Du darfst !

Ich kann übrigens heute nicht.


Silke


----------



## Cynthia (4. August 2011)

's Silke schrieb:


> Ich kann übrigens heute nicht.
> Silke


----------



## 's Silke (4. August 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


>



Nicht weinen ! Nächste Woche bin ich ja wieder dabei !


LG Silke


----------



## uwe50 (8. August 2011)

Die 17 Grad und hohe Regenwahrscheinlichkeit sind ja noch immer Prognose. Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit beinhaltet auch immer die Chance auf einen trockenen Abend. 

*Dienstag, 09.08.11, 18:30 Uhr (!)*, (Sonnenuntergang 20:59 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Falls der Boden nass bleibt, werden wir uns eher auf Forstwegen Richtung Rettershof bewegen. Schaut in jedem Fall um 17 Uhr nochmals ins Forum, ob die Tour stattfindet oder ruft mich kurz auf dem Handy an.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Titanwade (8. August 2011)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (9. August 2011)

Noch scheint die Sonne,wollte auch mitfahren.
Hansjörg


----------



## fast-fred (9. August 2011)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## tom194 (9. August 2011)

Ich werde auch kommen

gruß Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (9. August 2011)

Ich auch!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (10. August 2011)

Sorry,

ich habe diese Woche noch Bikeverbot ... und habe Urs noch nicht erreichen können. Für den Fall, daß er am Donnerstag nicht kann, gibt es doch bestimmt einen Freiwilligen, der die Meute anführt, oder ?!?

Na denn Euch viel Spaß und bis nächste Woche!

Marion


----------



## uwe50 (10. August 2011)

Ich veröffentliche mal die offizielle Einladung, denn das Wetter müsste morgen gemäß Prognose passen. Da ich selber vom Fr. bis So. abwesend bin, müsste ich unter Umständen kurzfristig passen (wenn ich mein Pensum bis 17 Uhr nicht schaffe). Das würde ich dann aber bis 16:30 im Forum veröffentlichen ... und zu zweit müsste es ja jedem mehr Spass machen als allein 


*Donnerstag, 11.08.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack. Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch *an Beleuchtung* denken.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. *
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Friendlyman (10. August 2011)

Ich fahr mit.
Gute Besserung Marion und viele Grüße.
Wolfgang


----------



## Titanwade (11. August 2011)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## pitr_dubovich (11. August 2011)

wir kömmen!


----------



## hjw51 (11. August 2011)

Bin auch dabei hj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (11. August 2011)

werde mich auf auf den weg machen
gruß Thomas


----------



## Titanwade (11. August 2011)

Schön wars!  10 BikerInnen waren wir heute im Taunus. Vielen Dank an uwe50, für das Einspringen als Guide.


----------



## Jutika (13. August 2011)

Wollte mich recht herzlich bei allen Beteiligten bedanken, die am 11.08. dabei waren und die freundliche Aufnahme bzw. Einweisung.


----------



## uwe50 (15. August 2011)

Es ist der 3. Dienstag vom Monat: Wie im Vorjahr wird diese Tour zusammen mit dem Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrrad Club, ADFC-Main Taunus, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel organisiert. 

*Dienstag, 16.8.11 (Sonnenuntergang 20:46 Uhr) 
18:00 Uhr*,  
*S-/Busbahnhof Hofheim* 
oder
*18:30 Uhr* 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Nach aktueller Prognose verleben wir morgen einen sonnigen Abend mit angnehmen Temperaturen. Bei Tageslicht zu fahren verbleiben noch etwas mehr als 2 Stunden. um 20.45 wollen wir beim Gundelhard zurück sein.  Für die Heimreise in jedem Fall die Lampen einpacken!

Bis morgen 

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## hjw51 (15. August 2011)

bin um 18.00 Uhr am Busbahnhof Hofheim  Hansjörg


----------



## hallotv (15. August 2011)

ich plane, ab Gundelhard mitzufahren


----------



## Radelfreude (15. August 2011)

Hallo, wir kommen zu Zweit zur Gundelhard. 
Lina und Klaus


----------



## Friendlyman (16. August 2011)

BIn dabei.
Bis später.
W.


----------



## Cynthia (16. August 2011)

... ich auch ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Geni (16. August 2011)

"Steige" bei Gundelhard ein...mal sehen wo die Reise hingeht. Bis später


----------



## odu (16. August 2011)

Hi @ll,

wie der eine oder andere vielleicht weiß, bin ich Samstag vor einer Woche
mit dem MTB im Wald gestürzt, aufm Weg.(!) 
Habe mir dabei ausser prellungen und Schürfis, ne böse Platzwunde am Ellenbogen und Knie zugezogen. 
Da es im Wald war, ist auch ne Menge Dreck reingekommen, deshalb durften die Wunden nicht vernäht werden!!!  

Kurz und bündig, ich falle noch für bestimmt 2-3 Wochen aus   

Viel Spaß und Grüße


----------



## Cynthia (16. August 2011)

odu schrieb:


> Hi @ll,
> 
> wie der eine oder andere vielleicht weiß, bin ich Samstag vor einer Woche
> mit dem MTB im Wald gestürzt, aufm Weg.(!)
> ...



Hallo Udo,
hab mich schon gefragt, wo du bleibst.  Ich wünsche dir gute und schnelle Besserung und freue mich, wenn du wieder mitfährst. Deine Kettenschlösser sind bei mir gut aufgehoben.  
Viele Grüße, Christina


----------



## cubelars (16. August 2011)

Hallo Urs,
ich bin vor längerer Zeit einmal mitgefahren und möchte mich nun wieder anschließen. Komme erst mal um 18:00 nach Hofheim.
Gruß Lars


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (16. August 2011)

Nach (empfundener!!!) langjähriger Abstinenz, bin ich am Donnerstag mal wieder am Start und biete ein gemütliches Ründchen an.... 

@ Odu: warum machst Du denn so was sinnloses ???? Dann mal frohes herauseitern und möglichst baldiges Wiedersehen!!!

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 18.08.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## marita (17. August 2011)

Hallo Marion,
morgen früh reise ich aus Rumänien zurück nach D - und hoffe, morgen abend an der schönen und entspannten Runde dabei zu sein. Wahrscheinlich kommt noch ein Freund mit, der auch mal mitfahren wollen.
Mit besten Grüssen
Marita


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (17. August 2011)

odu schrieb:


> Hi @ll,
> 
> wie der eine oder andere vielleicht weiß, bin ich Samstag vor einer Woche
> mit dem MTB im Wald gestürzt, aufm Weg.(!)
> ...


wünsche Dir schnelle Heilung und auf ein baldiges wiedersehen

lg Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (18. August 2011)

Die Niederschlagsprognose von 12:30 verspricht zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt keinerlei Niederschläge 

... ich bin dabei


----------



## pitr_dubovich (18. August 2011)

Schee Ist`s gewesen, vielen Dank an alle MitfahrerInnen!

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## uwe50 (20. August 2011)

Wir fahren morgen eine gemütliche Tour Richtung Feldberg. 

*Sonntag, 21.8.11, 13:15 Uhr*

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz der Liederbachhalle, Wachenheimer Str. 71, Liederbach

Wenn noch jemand Lust hat, bitte hier im Forum eintragen.


----------



## uwe50 (21. August 2011)

*Absage*
Das wird heute nichts. Es wird voraussichtlich erst gegen Abend aufhören zu regnen. 

Dann freuen wir auns auf den nächsten Dienstag bei 27-29 Grad 

Ausschreibung folgt.


----------



## uwe50 (22. August 2011)

Nachdem es gestern doch noch schön geworden ist, sind wir noch eine Runde gefahren um nebenbei neue Strecken zu erkunden 


*Dienstag, 23.08.11, 18:15 Uhr (!)*, (Sonnenuntergang 20:32 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir fahren die Tour Richtung Rossert und umrunden dann den Atzelberg. Wir versuchen, noch bei Tageslicht wieder an der Gundelhard zu sein - trotzdem unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen!

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Friendlyman (22. August 2011)

Bin dabei.
Übrigens wurde die Bremse von einer zu knapp befestigten Bremsleitung beim Zentrieren immer wieder in eine verkantete  Position gezogen. Ergebnis einer eingehenden Analyse nach der mißglückten Ausfahrt am letzten Dienstag. Daher in Zukunft den Kabelbinder nur locker festziehen und wenns nicht reicht abschneiden. So lernt Mann immer wieder was dazu.


----------



## hjw51 (22. August 2011)

Komme auch Hansjörg


----------



## marita (23. August 2011)

Freu mich schon auf die Tour! Bin also auch dabei.
Marita


----------



## spotti911 (23. August 2011)

habe auch vor zu kommen !! Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (23. August 2011)

Ich werde mich heute auch mal wieder anschließen.


Bis später 
Silke


----------



## hallotv (23. August 2011)

da lasse ich doch gerne wichtigere Termine sausen...


----------



## Cynthia (23. August 2011)

's Silke schrieb:


> Ich werde mich heute auch mal wieder anschließen.
> 
> 
> Bis später
> Silke




Ei, das ist aber schön.  Da will ich auch kommen. Mal sehen, ob ich es packe ...


----------



## 's Silke (23. August 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Ei, das ist aber schön.  Da will ich auch kommen. Mal sehen, ob ich es packe ...



 Hau rein !


----------



## Robert787 (23. August 2011)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## spotti911 (23. August 2011)

Kann jetzt doch nicht mitfahren, da meine Frau einen Termin hat!! Fahre alleine! Schnieff!


----------



## fast-fred (23. August 2011)

Ich bin auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (23. August 2011)

Hallöle,

ich falle die nächsten 2 Donnerstage noch mal aus, um rechtzeitig bei der herannahenden Lampensaison wieder dabei zu sein !!!

Wünsch Euch trockene Trails!

Marion


----------



## uwe50 (24. August 2011)

Auch wenn die Wetterdienste aktuell eine Regenwahrscheinlichkeit von mehr als 50 % aufweisen, muss das in konkreten Fall ja noch nichts heissen. Die "Restwärme" sollten wir in jedem Fall mitnehmen... 

*Donnerstag, 25.08.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Wir versuchen, um 20.30 wieder an der Pizzerie zu sein. In jedem falll daran denken, ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen, den um 20:28 ist Sonnenuntergang. 

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 
Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. 

Sonntagstour ab Darmstadt. Näheres über den Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (25. August 2011)

noch scheint die Sonne will mitfahren, Hansjörg


----------



## marita (25. August 2011)

Habe auch vor, mitzufahren - hoffentlich MIT Sonne! (natürlich fahren wir auch im strömenden Regen, oder? ()
Marita


----------



## 's Silke (25. August 2011)

Na, dann versuchen wir einmal, ob wir trocken bleiben .


Bis nachher
Silke


----------



## Geni (25. August 2011)

Bin auch dabei und hoffe, dass die Niederschlagsvorhersage zutrifft und aller Regen nur bis Wiesbaden kommtNatürlich von Westen.


----------



## fast-fred (25. August 2011)

Komme auch


----------



## uwe50 (26. August 2011)

Hier nochmals ein Hinweis auf

Sonntagstour ab Darmstadt. Näheres über den Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (28. August 2011)

Die Prognosen stehen gut 

*Dienstag, 30.08.11, 18:15 Uhr (!)*, (Sonnenuntergang 20:18 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir fahren nochmals auf anderen Wegen Richtung Rossert und umrunden den Atzelberg. Bei Tageslicht werden wir es kaum bis zur Gundelhard schaffen - darum unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen! Rückkehr spätestens 21 Uhr

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## cubelars (30. August 2011)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin heute Abend dabei.
Gruß
Lars


----------



## uwe50 (31. August 2011)

Da Marion auch an diesem Do. nochmals ausfällt, übernehme ich die Tour. Das Wetter passt. Da es am Abend doch schon kühl werden kann, empfieht sich die Mitnahme entsprechender Kleidung. 

*Donnerstag, 01.09.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Um 20.30 werden wir wieder an der Pizzerie zu sein. In jedem Falll daran denken, ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen. 

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
[Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 
Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Und noch eine tolle Tour:
*Beinhart Sonntagstour: 4.9.21 - Am Donnersberg*


----------



## yvonne283 (31. August 2011)

ich bin dabei


----------



## cubelars (31. August 2011)

Hi zusammen,
bin dabei


----------



## Friendlyman (31. August 2011)

versuche dabei zu sein. 
Bitte nicht warten.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## 's Silke (1. September 2011)

Ich komme auch mit .


Silke


----------



## Robert787 (1. September 2011)

Ich bin auch mit dabei


----------



## mathias (1. September 2011)

Da!

LG Mathias


----------



## tom194 (1. September 2011)

Bin auch dabei
gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xoome (1. September 2011)

Bin auch wieder mal da


----------



## uwe50 (4. September 2011)

Am Dienstag soll ja die kurze Regenperiode bereits wieder vorbei sein. Die Temperaturen sinken jedoch abends bis auf 15 Grad - was im Winter ja absolut zu den milden Temperaturen zählen würde.  

*Dienstag, 06.09.11, 18:15 Uhr (!)*, (Sonnenuntergang 20:03 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir fahren eine Tour abhängig von der Rest-Nässe im Wald.   Unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen! Rückkehr spätestens 21 Uhr

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Friendlyman (6. September 2011)

bin dabei
bis nachher
gruß w.


----------



## marita (6. September 2011)

Bin wieder gelandet und auch dabei -
Bis heute Abend
Marita


----------



## Titanwade (6. September 2011)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Geni (6. September 2011)

auch dabei, bis später


----------



## 's Silke (6. September 2011)

Mein Rad und ich kommen auch mit.


Silke


----------



## tom194 (6. September 2011)

Bin auch dabei

Lg Thomas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (7. September 2011)

Willkommen zu einer herbstlichen Tour am Donnerstag! Eine Lampe für die Dämmerung ist empfehlenswert!!!

LG Marion 


*Donnerstag, 08.09.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.



Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (7. September 2011)

Danke fürs Abschleppen.
Superservice.
Schaltrolle eingebaut und alles Bestens.
Die Schraube an der unteren Rolle war auch locker.
Vielleicht mal nachgucken.
Bis Donnerstag!!!
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## Pollifax (7. September 2011)

Hi,

gerade eben erst entdeckt: Es gibt Touren vor meiner Haustür!
Ich versuche mal am Donnerstag zu kommen. Mein erstes Mal.

cu

-p


----------



## marita (8. September 2011)

Freue mich schon auf eine Tour mit Sonne und wunderschönem Sonnenuntergang.
Bis heute Abend
und mit lg Marita


----------



## 's Silke (8. September 2011)

Dabei!

 Silke


----------



## Cynthia (8. September 2011)

's Silke schrieb:


> Dabei!
> 
> Silke




me too  ... freu mich auf eine entspannte Runde 

@Silke: Garage oder direkt?


----------



## Robert787 (8. September 2011)

Bin auch dabei.

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (8. September 2011)

Cynthia schrieb:


> me too  ... freu mich auf eine entspannte Runde
> 
> @Silke: Garage oder direkt?




Ich auch !
Ich hole Dich ab.

 Silke


----------



## Cynthia (8. September 2011)

's Silke schrieb:


> Ich auch !
> Ich hole Dich ab.
> 
> Silke


----------



## xoome (8. September 2011)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## redread (8. September 2011)

bin auch dabei


----------



## Scott-Ron (8. September 2011)

Ich auch!  Bis dann - ronny


----------



## Pollifax (8. September 2011)

Hi,

schöne Tour, hat mir viel Spass gemacht. 
Wie nennt man diese Leuchten die die Nacht zum Tag und dem Vordermann Sonnenbrand machen?

Grüße

-joachim


----------



## redread (9. September 2011)

hi joachim,

magicshine (mj_872 1600 lumen) von http://www.magicshine-shop.de (bearbeitung schnell aber sie benutzen Hermes =  langsam, 1 Wo), 900lumen from speedwareshop http://www.speedwareshop.de (bearbeitung langsam). Vorteil von beiden: Lager in Deutschland.  Man muss nicht importieren.

lg, lina


----------



## Friendlyman (9. September 2011)

Donnerstag = Supertour mit " hier war ich ja noch nie Effekten"
Danke Marion
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## uwe50 (11. September 2011)

Am Dienstag gibt es zu 70% keinen Regen (als Umkerhschluss einer 30% Wahrscheinlichkeit für Regen) . Die Temperaturen könnten jedoch wieder unter die 20 Grad fallen.  

*Dienstag, 13.09.11, 18:15 Uhr (!)*, (Sonnenuntergang 19:48 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Unbedingt geeignete Beleuchtung mitnehmen! Rückkehr spätestens 21 Uhr bei der Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Bei der Vinschgau Clubtour vom 01.10. bis zum 08.10.2011 gibt es noch einen freien Platz.*


----------



## Scott-Ron (11. September 2011)

Ok, bis dann!
Mfg - ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (13. September 2011)

Bis nachher wenn es IPH zuläßt.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## marita (13. September 2011)

Bin dabei.
LG Marita


----------



## uwe50 (13. September 2011)

Regen vorerst vorüber
 Temperaturen auszuhalten
... bis 18.15 Gundelhard


----------



## hjw51 (13. September 2011)

Dabei wenn es nicht in stroemen regnet  hj


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (13. September 2011)

.... und am Donnerstag gehts weiter....


Marion 

*Donnerstag, 15.09.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.



Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## xoome (13. September 2011)

Erster! wenn auch nur beim anmelden
Bis Donnerstag
Gruss
Uli


----------



## Katarina (14. September 2011)

bis morgen, ich werde dabei sein


----------



## yvonne283 (14. September 2011)

ich bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## pitr_dubovich (14. September 2011)

Laura und ich kommen auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pollifax (15. September 2011)

Hi,

ich bin auch dabei.

-joachim


----------



## Scott-Ron (15. September 2011)

Hi ,bis dann!
Rad läuft wieder -danke Thomas!! 
Hoffe das Wars .
Ronny


----------



## tom194 (15. September 2011)

Komme auch 

gruß Thomas


----------



## redread (15. September 2011)

ich komme auch


----------



## uwe50 (18. September 2011)

Systemfehler, nach Änderung doppelt


----------



## uwe50 (18. September 2011)

Es ist der 3. Dienstag vom Monat: Wie im Vorjahr wird diese Tour zusammen mit dem ADFC (Allgemeinen Deutschen Fahrrad Club), ADFC-Main Taunus, Ortsgruppe Hofheim/Eppstein/Kriftel organisiert. 

*Dienstag, 20.9.11 (Sonnenuntergang 19:32 Uhr) 
18:00 Uhr*,  
*S-/Busbahnhof Hofheim* 
oder
*18:25 Uhr (!!)* 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Die Chancen stehen gut, dass es am Dienstag regenfrei bleibt. Die Temperaturen sind mit 14 - 17 Grad bei entsprechender Kleidung ideal. Bei Tageslicht zu fahren verbleibt gerade mal 1 Stunde ab Gundelhard. *Darum in jedem Fall ausreichende Beleuchtung mitnehmen.* Um 21.00 wollen wir bei der Gundelhard zurück sein.  

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marita (20. September 2011)

Bin ab der Gundelhard dabei!
Bis heute Abend dann
Marita


----------



## Geni (20. September 2011)

Bin ab Gundelh. dabei. Bis später


----------



## Scott-Ron (20. September 2011)

Bis 1825 cet!
Mfg - ron


----------



## cubelars (20. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich bin ab G*d dabei.

Gruß
(vielleicht Britta) und Lars


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (20. September 2011)

Lust auf ne trockene und sonnige Spätsommer/Herbst-Tour?

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 22.09.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## yvonne283 (22. September 2011)

Ich komme mit


----------



## xoome (22. September 2011)

Bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## Pollifax (23. September 2011)

Hi,

nochmal danke für die schöne Tour mit tollen Ausblicken und neuen Wegen. 

-j


----------



## uwe50 (25. September 2011)

Liebe Grüsse aus Nauders... 

Die perfekte Wetterlage hier und hoffentlich auch Kelkheim laden zum MTB förmlich ein. Die nächste Tour ab dem Gundelhard schreibe ich mal aus, in der Hoffnung, dass ihr gemeinsam ein paar Trails findet um den Herbst in der Natur zu geniessen...

*Dienstag, 27.09.11, 18:15 Uhr (!)*, (Sonnenuntergang 19:17 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Unbedingt geeignete Beleuchtung mitnehmen! Rückkehr bei der Gundelhard nach Vereinbarung.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## Kokomikou (26. September 2011)

Ich wäre da, kann gerne auch ne geeignete Strecke ausarbeiten und den "guide" übernehmen, falls sich sonst niemand findet.

Gruß
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spotti911 (26. September 2011)

Hey Lutz, das wäre echt Klasse, wenn Du das übernehmen könntest! Bin dabei !!
GLG Frank


----------



## hjw51 (26. September 2011)

Werde auch kommen,Hansjörg


----------



## uwe50 (26. September 2011)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Ich wäre da, kann gerne auch ne geeignete Strecke ausarbeiten und den "guide" übernehmen, falls sich sonst niemand findet.
> 
> Gruß
> Lutz





Wir waren heute von Nauders Richtung Schweiz bei Sonne pur unterwegs!


----------



## Kokomikou (26. September 2011)

Da bin ich doch mal neidisch, Urs


----------



## bfri (27. September 2011)

Hi Lutz & Co,

ja, da habt ihr sicher super schönes Wetter. Ich bin leider heute länger im Büro und kann nicht mit fahren. Aber die Woche hat ja noch mehr schöne Tage. 

Euch viel Spaß heute Abend! Enjoy the ride!
Birger


----------



## yvonne283 (27. September 2011)

Ich werde auch kommen


----------



## donald7 (27. September 2011)

Ich würde auch gerne wieder mitfahren.
Gruß
Donald


----------



## cubelars (27. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Britta und ich kommen auch.

Gruß
Lars

PS: Heute sonnig


----------



## Kokomikou (27. September 2011)

cubelars schrieb:


> PS: Heute sonnig


 
Klar.....bis 21 Uhr   
Bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (27. September 2011)

Sonniges Wetter.... Fortsetzung am Donnerstag.....

Marion 

*Donnerstag, 29.09.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## yvonne283 (27. September 2011)

Heute hat s leider doch nicht geklappt! Aber am Donnerstag!!


----------



## Friendlyman (28. September 2011)

nicht ohne mich.
Viele Grüße
W.




Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Sonniges Wetter.... Fortsetzung am Donnerstag.....
> 
> Marion
> 
> ...


----------



## yvonne283 (28. September 2011)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Heute hat s leider doch nicht geklappt! Aber am Donnerstag!!


 
oder auch nicht :-( die Erkältung holt mich gerade mit volldampf ein.  Mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich bis morgen wieder fit!


----------



## Kokomikou (28. September 2011)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> oder auch nicht :-( die Erkältung holt mich gerade mit volldampf ein.  Mal schauen, vielleicht bin ich bis morgen wieder fit!


 

Das Wundermittel musst Du mir dann aber zeigen. Alles Gute dennoch Yvonne


----------



## 's Silke (28. September 2011)

Ich klinke mich dann auch mal wieder ein. 

Bis morgen 
Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bettina (29. September 2011)

Hinweis an die Mädels unter euch:
Saisonauftakt Fahrtechniktraining 2012

Da ihr ja nicht so oft im Mainz/Wiesbaden usw.-Forum unterwegs seit hier mal der Link. 

Ich freu mich, wenn wir uns dort (wieder)sehen!

Gruß Bettina


----------



## bfri (29. September 2011)

Hallo,

Manuel und ich schaffen es heute höchstwahrscheinlich auch rechtzeitig aus dem Büro, um zum Ehrenmal zu kommen. 

@Marion, je nachdem welche Runde du fahren möchtest, fahren wir entweder mit oder fahren eine eigene Runde um den Meisterturm, Albertsweg, Gundelhard, Staufen, Schwarze Wildsau, Bahai Tempel, Trail nach Lorsbach runter (mal grob geplant).

Gruß
Birger


----------



## tom194 (29. September 2011)

Bin heute auch dabei 

gruß Thomas


----------



## hjw51 (29. September 2011)

Komme auch Hansjörg


----------



## bfri (29. September 2011)

Manuel brauch noch ein bisschen im Büro. Sind also nicht pünktlich. Also nicht auf uns warten. Wir fahren dann alleine eine Runde, wenn ihr schon weg seid.


----------



## uwe50 (29. September 2011)

Da waren wir heute unterwegs: Nauders, Sesvenna, Uinaschlucht Nauders - und haben uns in der Schlucht brav an das Fahrverbot gehalten 

Toller Tag mit viel Höhen- und Fahrmeter. 

*Wer übernimmt die nächste Dienstagsrunde?*


----------



## hjw51 (3. Oktober 2011)

habe keine Zeit bin in der CH Gruss und viel spass  HansJörg


----------



## bfri (3. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

Dienstag soll es ja noch einigermaßen spätsommerlich bleiben. Das muss man nutzen. 

Ich würde eine Runde drehen, wenn ich im Büro nicht aufgehalten werde. Wenn es klappt, würde ich gegen 18 Uhr in Hofheim starten. Für die Richtung bin ich offen; Staufen, Rossert, Judenkopf oder Kombination. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## Scott-Ron (3. Oktober 2011)

Hi birger.
Wo willste starten, wie immer ehrendenkmal?
Schreib mal wenns nicht wird.
Grüsse
Ronny


----------



## bfri (4. Oktober 2011)

Hi Ronny,

ich würde wahrscheinlich direkt bei mir am Steinberg starten. Wobei noch nicht ganz klar ist, wo es lang geht. Habe jetzt mal eine gekürzte Tour von Lutz vorgeschlagen, die einmal über den Rossert geht und knapp 29km lang ist (aber auch 1.000Hm hat). Da dürfte man sich dann nicht zu langsam bewegen und keine großen Zwangspausen haben. 

Von wo kommst du?

Gruß
Birger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (4. Oktober 2011)

Aus Richtung zeilsheim - am steinberg (Straße) gefunden
Bis 1800 .
Ron


----------



## spotti911 (4. Oktober 2011)

Hey Birger,
würde auch gerne mitfahren!! Welche Hausnummer hast du? Ich komme aus dem Langgewann !!
GLG Frank


----------



## bfri (4. Oktober 2011)

@Frank, Ron
Wir starten um 18:15 Uhr bei Lutz am Steinberg. Er schickt euch noch eine PN mit den genauen Koordinaten.


----------



## Geni (4. Oktober 2011)

Hallo ,ich würde auch gerne mitfahren. Wo ist denn die Hausnummer von - Lutz am Steinberg  - ?
LG T.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (4. Oktober 2011)

Wer ist am Donnerstag dabei?

Marion 



*Donnerstag, 06.10.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.



Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## marita (5. Oktober 2011)

Leider kann ich nicht mitfahren, weil ich einen Abendtermin in Saarbrücken habe.
Eine schöne biketour mit vielen hm und km
LG Marita


----------



## bfri (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi Lutz, Ron, Frank,

war eine super 37km Tour bei bestem Wetter in den längeren Feierabend gestern. 

Den kleinen Selfmade Trail von Lutz im Hofheimer Wald habe ich gleich mal eingezeichnet und auch "getauft". Einfach auf Openstreetmap schauen. 

So, jetzt muss nur noch der hintere Schaltzug repariert werden, dann klappt's auch mit dem Fahren wieder besser.

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## spotti911 (5. Oktober 2011)

bfri schrieb:


> Hi Lutz, Ron, Frank,
> 
> war eine super 37km Tour bei bestem Wetter in den längeren Feierabend gestern.
> 
> ...


 
Es war meine schönste Taunustour in diesem Jahr! Wir waren aber auch ganz schön stramm unterwegs und das mit Licht
GLG Frank


----------



## Kokomikou (5. Oktober 2011)

Yep...war ne geile Tour mit euch, ein Night-Ride hat mir lange nicht mehr so viel Spass bereitet. Hat super gepasst. Und schreit nach Wiederholung. Aber so gute Bedingungen werden wir wohl in den nächsten Wochen nicht mehr haben.

Bei mir hat es letztendlich knapp 37km und 1.140 Hm angezeigt. 

Auf bald.

Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (5. Oktober 2011)

Hi ihr 3 hammerharten ;-)!
Crasse runde für nach der Arbeit,  können das ja mal 
Wiederholen!!  Hat mir echt spass gemacht - meine Knochen
Haben heute ja gesagt zum fahren (rc hattersheim) 60 km aber
Nur 250 hm (mehr als das dopperte hätte mich gekillt) .
Also das heisst Marion ich bin am do dabei!
bis dann - mfg - 
ronny


----------



## Radelfreude (6. Oktober 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Wer ist am Donnerstag dabei?
> 
> Marion
> 
> ...


 Hallo Marion, Lina und ich werden dabei sein.


----------



## cubelars (6. Oktober 2011)

HAllo zusammen,
ich bin heute Abend ebenfalls dabei.

Gruß und bis später,
Lars


----------



## 's Silke (6. Oktober 2011)

Ich hoffe einmal, dass ich es schaffe...

Bis nachher 
Silke


----------



## tom194 (6. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch dabei

Lg Thomas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (6. Oktober 2011)

.... brrrrr... sehe eine Regenfront auf uns zukommen. Ich werde trotzdem tapfer um 18Uhr dort sein und hoffe dort niemanden anzutreffen ....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radelfreude (6. Oktober 2011)

ich komme leuider nicht von der Maloche weg und werde nicht dabei sein; Lina ist noch unterwegs, ich bin nicht sicher, was sie machen wird. Viel Spaß und Gruß, Klaus


----------



## cubelars (6. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
leider schaffe ich es doch nicht, pünklich da zu sein 
Euch eine gute Fahrt!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (6. Oktober 2011)

....ähhhhh.... hier in Höchst ist gerade Weltuntergang und ich müsste gleich los um pünktlich zu sein..... ......das sieht ja wirklich sehr übel aus.... da nehm ich doch mein Angebot von eben gerade wieder zurück und mache einen auf Weichei ..... sorry.....aber ihr schafft das auch ohne mich!!!!


----------



## Scott-Ron (6. Oktober 2011)

absage oder? Sieht unschön aus!


----------



## Radelfreude (6. Oktober 2011)

Lina sagt ebenfalls ab. 
Gruß, Klaus


----------



## 's Silke (6. Oktober 2011)

... ich auch!

Ich hätte es eh nicht geschafft, ich bin gerade erst nach Hause gekommen.


Bis nächste Woche
Silke


----------



## uwe50 (10. Oktober 2011)

Mit dem Wetter könnten wir am Dienstag Glück haben. Mit entsprechender Kleidung und Beleuchtung wird es jedenfalls eine entspannte Runde zum Ausklang des Tages 

*Dienstag, 11.10.11, 18:15 Uhr (!)*, (Sonnenuntergang 18:47 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Unbedingt geeignete Beleuchtung mitnehmen! Rückkehr spätestens 21 Uhr bei der Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## hjw51 (10. Oktober 2011)

bin dabei HansJörg


----------



## cubelars (11. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
Britta und ich fahren auch mit.

Bis nachher,
Lars


----------



## Kokomikou (11. Oktober 2011)

Ich versuche auch mal pünktlich da zu sein. Kann aber sein, dass ich es nicht schaffe. Also nicht lange warten.

Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (11. Oktober 2011)

Angesichts dieser Aufnahmen wollte ich mal fragen, wann es wieder mit den Flughafenrunden los geht, gelle friendlyman.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (12. Oktober 2011)

Auf zum 3. letzen Sommer-Donnerstagsbiketreff !

Regen dürfte uns diesmal keinen Strich durch die Rechnung machen !

Bis Donnerstag!

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 13.10.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.



Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## marita (12. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei.
LG Marita


----------



## hjw51 (12. Oktober 2011)

fahre auch mit Hansjörg


----------



## 's Silke (13. Oktober 2011)

Ich denke, ich schaffe es heute auch mal wieder .



Silke


----------



## Scott-Ron (13. Oktober 2011)

Komme auch, solange es nicht wieder
Hunde und Katzen regnet .
;-) ron


----------



## bfri (13. Oktober 2011)

Manuel und ich haben es uns heute auch mal wieder auf die Agenda gesetzt. 

@Ron, wieder einmal kurz um den Atzelberg?


----------



## Kokomikou (13. Oktober 2011)

bfri schrieb:


> Manuel und ich haben es uns heute auch mal wieder auf die Agenda gesetzt.
> 
> @Ron, wieder einmal kurz um den Atzelberg?


 

Ich fahr wieder voraus  ........gaaaaanz langsam......ach nee...mein CUBE kann ja nicht langsam 
Viel Spass, bin heute nicht dabei......


----------



## xoome (13. Oktober 2011)

Bin auch da
Gruss
xoome


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (13. Oktober 2011)

Lass mich überraschen wo
Es heute lang geht , ihr habt
Bestimmt schon eine schöne
do Route augeknobelt (leichte
Teile der Tour könnten wir ja auch
Heute nochmal fahren) .
Ron


----------



## redread (13. Oktober 2011)

bin dabei!


----------



## xoome (13. Oktober 2011)

oder auch nicht.
Bin zu spät dran.
Bis nächste Woche


----------



## uwe50 (13. Oktober 2011)

Bitte Termin vormerken und anmelden mit PN an uwe50
Am *Donnerstag. 27.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. 
Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.


----------



## uwe50 (17. Oktober 2011)

Ob die Sonnentage noch bis Dienstag abend halten? Jedenfalls an alle eine herliche Einladung zur 2. letzten Dienstagstour im Kalenderjahr 2011
(Im November beginnen dann die Wintertouren am jeweils voraussichtlich "trockensten" Abend der Di., Mi. oder Do.).


*Dienstag, 17.10.11, 18:15 Uhr (!)*, (Sonnenuntergang 18:32 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Unbedingt geeignete Beleuchtung mitnehmen! Rückkehr spätestens 21 Uhr bei der Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.



*Abschluss Sommerhalbjahr*
Bitte Termin vormerken und anmelden mit PN an uwe50
Am *Donnerstag. 27.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. 
Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.  

Die ersten 4 Anmeldungen sind eingetroffen.


----------



## bfri (17. Oktober 2011)

Wetterprognose für Dienstag: Ab Mittag bis abends leichter Regen, abends bis 10°C

Wetterprognose für heute (Montag): Leicht bewölkt, *trocken* und abends bis 12°C

Daher die Frage, wer würde denn heute, direkt nach dem bikereichen Wochenende noch eine kleine Feierabend-Tour ab Hofheim im Trockenen wagen? Eventuell kann ich mich nochmal aufraffen. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spotti911 (17. Oktober 2011)

HEY BIRGER,
DAS IST JA GEDANKENÜBERTRAGUNG!! Ich hatte schon Lutz wegen heute Abend angerufen!! Wann könntest Du denn starten? Ich wäre ab 17.45 Uhr abfahrbereit!? GLG Frank


----------



## bfri (17. Oktober 2011)

@Frank So früh würde ich es nicht packen. Vor 18:00 Uhr bin ich definitiv nicht abfahrbereit.


----------



## spotti911 (17. Oktober 2011)

@Birger Also um 18.00 Uhr bei Dir!!?? Altenhainer Strasse ???? Oder kommst Du zu mir ins Langgewann 43?? GLG Frank


----------



## hjw51 (17. Oktober 2011)

fahre mit Die.18.Okt. Hansjörg


----------



## bfri (18. Oktober 2011)

Gestern Abend war es doch noch erstaunlich warm (den Umständen  entsprechend) und noch herrlich trocken. Wobei ein paar Matschpfützen  beim Judenkopf und im Lorsbacher Wald haben Frank und ich dennoch  gefunden. 

Euch viel Spaß heute Abend und trockenes Wetter!


----------



## marita (18. Oktober 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Ob die Sonnentage noch bis Dienstag abend halten? Jedenfalls an alle eine herliche Einladung zur 2. letzten Dienstagstour im Kalenderjahr 2011
> (Im November beginnen dann die Wintertouren am jeweils voraussichtlich "trockensten" Abend der Di., Mi. oder Do.).
> 
> 
> ...



Bin mit Scheinwerfer auch dabei! Freu mich auf eine schöne Dunkelfahrt.
Beste Grüsse, Marita


----------



## Remedy7 (18. Oktober 2011)

Hallo zusammen, Ich würde auch gerne mitfahren.
Habe dem Urs schon eine SMS geschrieben und ich hoffe , das ich es heute schaffe.
Ich bin neu dabei, trefft Ihr euch noch am Schwimmbad bei dem Kletterpark?
18.15Uhr?
lg
Christof


----------



## uwe50 (18. Oktober 2011)

Remedy7 schrieb:


> Ich bin neu dabei, trefft Ihr euch noch am Schwimmbad bei dem Kletterpark?



Dienstag, 17.10.11, 18:15 Uhr , 
Treffpunkt visuell (klicken): 
Gundelhard, Kelkheim 
lesen: Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. 


*Heutige Tour wird abgesagt!
*Diese Angaben für hoffentlich bessere Zeiten, da ich für heute die Tour absage. 
Die Regenfront aus dem Nordwesten trifft so um 17:00 im Rhein Main Gebiet ein und könnte es erst gegen 21 Uhr wieder verlassen. Bei Temperaturen von 8-11 Grad mach das eigentlich keinen Spass.

Über den folgenden Link könnt ihr die Niederschlagsprognose verfolgen, die aufgrund der allgemeinen Wetterlage sehr exakt sein dürfte:
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose

Für das Sommerhalbjahr verbleiben noch 2 Donnerstags- und eine Dienstagstour und
*Abschluss Sommerhalbjahr*
Bitte Termin vormerken und anmelden mit PN an uwe50
Am *Donnerstag. 27.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. 
Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.


----------



## Scott-Ron (18. Oktober 2011)

Schade!!!  Mfg - ron


----------



## bfri (18. Oktober 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Heutige Tour wird abgesagt!
> *Diese Angaben für hoffentlich bessere Zeiten, da ich für heute die Tour absage.
> Die Regenfront aus dem Nordwesten trifft so um 17:00 im Rhein Main Gebiet ein und könnte es erst gegen 21 Uhr wieder verlassen. Bei Temperaturen von 8-11 Grad mach das eigentlich keinen Spass.



Puh, da bin ich froh, dass ich gestern das trockene Wetter noch mitgenommen habe und mich auf die Wettervorhersage verlassen habe.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (18. Oktober 2011)

.... na dann sag ich nur: Lust auf ne richtig coole Tour am Donnerstag ....?

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose

..... und dieses Mal werd ich die Winterhandschuhe nicht vergessen, denn sie werden definitiv gebraucht werden.... brrrrr

Marion 

*Donnerstag, 20.10.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.



 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## wartool (19. Oktober 2011)

habt ihr für Donnerstag schon konkrete Streckenpläne?
Würde evtl. mal meinen Aluhaufen bei Euch mitkurbeln wollen...


----------



## hjw51 (19. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei Hansjörg


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (19. Oktober 2011)

wartool schrieb:


> habt ihr für Donnerstag schon konkrete Streckenpläne?
> Würde evtl. mal meinen Aluhaufen bei Euch mitkurbeln wollen...



Aluhaufen + Besitzer sind Willkommen!

Hätte Lust, nochmal Richtung Judenkopf zu radeln, bin aber absolut bestechbar !

Wenn jemand noch ne schöne Tour / Strecke im Kopf hat, es wäre die vorletzte Chance für dieses Jahr!!!!

Bis morgen,

Marion


----------



## Scott-Ron (19. Oktober 2011)

Hi hallo!
lass mich überraschen, bald wird es geschen, werden kleine
schlammige trails in Erfüllung gehen!
mfg + bis morgen +
;-) - ron


----------



## cubelars (20. Oktober 2011)

Wir sind zu 80% auch dabei.

Auf zur vorletzten Donnerstagsfahrt 

Gruß
(Britta) und Lars


----------



## 's Silke (20. Oktober 2011)

Dann ziehe ich mich auch schön warm an und komme mit.



Silke


----------



## Cynthia (20. Oktober 2011)

cubelars schrieb:


> Auf zur vorletzten Donnerstagsfahrt



... und zur ersten als Beinharter


----------



## wartool (20. Oktober 2011)

Absage meinerseits.. vielleicht ein anderes mal wieder.. habe es ja bisher immer nur 1x im Jahr geschafft bei Euch mitzufahren ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spotti911 (20. Oktober 2011)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Aluhaufen + Besitzer sind Willkommen!
> 
> Hätte Lust, nochmal Richtung Judenkopf zu radeln, bin aber absolut bestechbar !
> 
> ...


 
Hey Marion,

könntest Du bitte mal Deinen POSTEINGANG aufräumen. Ich versuche schon seit Wochen Dir eine PN zu senden, aber NO WAY !

GLG Frank


----------



## uwe50 (20. Oktober 2011)

mache mich auf ...


----------



## uwe50 (21. Oktober 2011)

*Abschlusstreffen Sommerhalbjahr*

Bitte Termin vormerken und anmelden mit PN (Persönliche Nachricht) an uwe50 (möglichst bis Montag, 24.10.11, allenfalls als Absichtserklärung mit %-Anteil der Sicherheit - für Reservierung Zwischenbescheid) 

Am *Donnerstag. 27.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. 

Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.


----------



## uwe50 (23. Oktober 2011)

Die letzte Dienstagsrunde vom Sommerhalbjahr soll gleichzeitig den Start für die Winterrunden (aufgrund der Temperaturen) darstellen. Damit wir uns schön warm anziehen können, verzichten wir auf Höhenmeter und umrunden den Flughafen, so dass wir kurz nach 21.00 Uhr zurück in Sindlingen sind.   

*Neuer Treffpunkt und Zeit!*

*Dienstag, 25.10.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Von Dindlingen fahren wir Richtung Kelsterbach, neue Landebahn, der Startbahn West entlang, Bachtrail, Walldorf, Zeppelinheim, Schwanheimer Wald, Sindlingen.

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Abschluss Sommerhalbjahr*
Bitte Termin vormerken und anmelden mit PN an uwe50
Am *Donnerstag. 27.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. 
Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.


----------



## Friendlyman (24. Oktober 2011)

Schade ... hab Nachtschicht.
Komme vielleicht mal zum Start.
Donnerstag bin ich dabei.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## 's Silke (24. Oktober 2011)

Dann läuten wir morgen einmal die Flughafenumrundungs-Runden ein .


Bis morgen
Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (25. Oktober 2011)

*~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*Winterpokal 2011*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Liebe Beinharte und liebe beinharte Gäste,

die sommerlichen Taunus-Runden gehen zu Ende. Gegen Sinnkrise und Winterdepression hilft jetzt der Winterpokal.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=550257

Unsere Flughafenrunden sind natürlich voll anrechnungsfähig!

Schöne Grüße,
T.


----------



## 's Silke (25. Oktober 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Die letzte Dienstagsrunde vom Sommerhalbjahr soll gleichzeitig den Start für die Winterrunden (aufgrund der Temperaturen) darstellen. Damit wir uns schön warm anziehen können, verzichten wir auf Höhenmeter und umrunden den Flughafen, so dass wir kurz nach 21.00 Uhr zurück in Sindlingen sind.
> 
> *...*




Oder wollen wir nicht doch lieber noch einmal den Wald unsicher machen?? Es soll doch eigentlich heute Abend recht kuschelig sein.



Silke


----------



## uwe50 (25. Oktober 2011)

Kleingedrucktes als Tipp:
Herbstliches Fahrttechniktraining am Sonntag, 30.10.11, 11:00 Uhr (Winterzeit) in Eppstein


----------



## tom194 (25. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Urs

komme auch und bleibt es bei dem Treffpunkt in Sindlingen

gruß Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (25. Oktober 2011)

tom194 schrieb:


> Treffpunkt in Sindlingen?



Ja


----------



## hjw51 (25. Oktober 2011)

Bin dabei Hansjörg


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (25. Oktober 2011)

Finale..... am Donnerstag..... und anschließend in den Meisterturm .... vergesst Eure Wechselklamotten + Schloss nicht!!!

Freu mich!

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 27.10.2011, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


*Abschluss Sommerhalbjahr*
Bitte mit PN (Persönlicher Nachricht) an uwe50
Am *Donnerstag. 27.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim.
Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen.
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.  

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


 

Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## black_storm (26. Oktober 2011)

Falls einer von euch noch ein Team sucht:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/150


----------



## uwe50 (27. Oktober 2011)

Bin heute 18 Uhr dabei und natürlich auch um 

*20 Uhr, im Restaurant Meisterturm* 

Bisher weiss ich von etwa 12 Personen die definitiv kommen. reserviert ist ein Raum, in dem bis zu 25 Personen Platz haben.

Wer sich also noch kurzfristig fürs "Plauschen" entscheidet, ist herzlich eingeladen (mit oder ohne vorherige kleine Runde).

*Abschluss Sommerhalbjahr*
Am *Donnerstag. 27.10.10, 20 Uhr* beenden wir das Sommerhalbjahr mit einer gemütlichen Einkehr zum Plauschen.
Treffpunkt Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. 
Wer mit dem Auto kommt, muss das letzte Stück laufen. 
Eingeladen sind alle, die jemals an einer Tour teilgenommen haben oder teilnehmen werden.  [/SIZE]


----------



## Kokomikou (27. Oktober 2011)

OK, wahrscheinlich dabei. Nochmal Judenkopf und Eppsteiner Serpentinen, bevor es plauschig wird????   

Cu later
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (27. Oktober 2011)

Wie wird es jetzt bei uns mit den WP -Teams.
Kommt bitte mal in die Gänge!!!


----------



## Titanwade (27. Oktober 2011)

...für alle, die nicht in die Winterstarre fallen möchten.....hier nochmals die Einladung.... 

*~~~~~~~~~~~~*
*Winterpokal 2011*
*~~~~~~~~~~~~*

Liebe Beinharte und liebe beinharte Gäste,

die sommerlichen Taunus-Runden gehen zu Ende. Gegen Sinnkrise und Winterdepression hilft jetzt der Winterpokal.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=550257

Unsere Flughafenrunden sind natürlich voll anrechnungsfähig!

Schöne Grüße,
T.


----------



## cubelars (27. Oktober 2011)

Bin heute Abend dabei. 

Bis später,
Lars

PS: gibts heute Abend auch Bier MIT Alkohol?


----------



## redread (27. Oktober 2011)

Ich komme zwar zum Meisterturm zum Essen, werde aber leider nicht mitfahren können.


----------



## black_storm (30. Oktober 2011)

Falls noch einer von euch ein Team sucht.
Wir suchen noch 2 Winterpokalteilnehmer für unser Team:

http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/150


Viele Grüße


----------



## uwe50 (30. Oktober 2011)

*Winterrunden*

Mit der Umstellung auf die Winterzeit starten wir wieder unsere Winterrunden in der Ebene vom RheinMain Gebiet. Die Touren finden am Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag statt und werden jeweils bis spätestens Montag Morgen gepostet. Geplant wird jeweils der Abend, an dem die wenigsten Niederschläge prognostiziert und für den noch erträgliche Temperaturen angesagt sind (und an dem ich noch keine anderweitigen Terminverpflichtungen habe).  

*Wetterprognose für Mittwoch:*
leicht bewölkt: 10°C
Südostwind: 15 km/h 
Niederschlag: 10 % Wahrschl.  < 0.1 mm

*Mittwoch, 02.11.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Von Sindlingen fahren wir Richtung Kelsterbach, neue Landebahn, der Startbahn West entlang, Bachtrail, Walldorf, Zeppelinheim, Schwanheimer Wald, Sindlingen. Um kurz nach 21 Uhr sollten wir in Sindlingen zurück sein.

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Stump1967 (31. Oktober 2011)

Mittwoch bin dann auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## Titanwade (31. Oktober 2011)

~~~~~~~~~~
Winterpokal 2011
~~~~~~~~~~

Liebe Beinharte und beinharte Gäste,

kommenden Montag beginnt der Winterpokal. Die Winterrunden sind voll anrechnungsfähig.

5 vor 12, einer Mannschaft beizutreten:
Beinharter Winterpokal-Thread

Schöne Grüße,
T.


----------



## Titanwade (31. Oktober 2011)

***


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (1. November 2011)

Das Team der Region:

ICE FIGHTERS MAIN TAUNUS


----------



## hjw51 (1. November 2011)

bin dabei  HansJörg
"HTML-Code ist aus" was heisst das?


----------



## 's Silke (2. November 2011)

Guten Morgen!

Ich komme heute Abend mit. Wer noch?


Silke


----------



## Scott-Ron (2. November 2011)

Guten morgen!   
Meiner einer - aber mein Name ist nicht
Hase, weiß aber trotzdem von nix.
;-)  - ron


----------



## Titanwade (2. November 2011)

Ich habe vom Sonntag noch schwere Beine. Und bin noch gute 2 Wochen in meiner jährlichen Sportpause. Spätestens wenn sich die Temperaturen dem Gefrierpunkt nähern, bin ich wieder dabei.


----------



## uwe50 (2. November 2011)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Ich habe vom Sonntag noch schwere Beine...



... und mit welcher Zeit bist Du dann durchs Ziel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert787 (2. November 2011)

Hallo,
nachdem mein Rad wieder repariert ist, komme ich 
heute auch mit.
Bis nachher 

Robert


----------



## Titanwade (3. November 2011)

uwe50 schrieb:


> ... und mit welcher Zeit bist Du dann durchs Ziel?


 
Das war nix.  Selbst einbeinige, asthmatische Greise auf Krücken haben mich auf den letzten 15km überholt. Und haben mir dabei den Rauch ihrer Zigarette ins Gesicht geblasen. Und nun bitte ein anderes Thema, ich versuche zu vergessen.


----------



## Friendlyman (3. November 2011)

ICE FIGHTERS MAIN TAUNUS
Der Winterpokal kann kommen.
Das Team der Region Main-Taunus ist komplett.
Wie wäre es mit einem Winterpokalanbiken am Montagabend?


Ich kann leider nicht mitfahren.


----------



## hjw51 (3. November 2011)

Kann Mo.nicht Gruss hj


----------



## uwe50 (5. November 2011)

Bei nur leichter Bewölkung und Temperaturen von über 10 Grad lockt doch der Feldberg nochmals. 

Wer fährt mit?

*Sonntag, 6.11.11, 13:15 Uhr,* 
Parkplatz Lieberbachhalle (Wachenheimer Str.  62, Liederbach)


Geplante Rückkehr bei der Liederbachhalle ca. 16:30 Uhr.

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte ausreichender Beleuchtung mitnehmen, da es um 17:00 Uhr schon dunkel wird. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## uwe50 (6. November 2011)

Diese Woche geht es bei mir nur am Mittwoch. Die Prognosen sind jedoch nicht schlecht

*Wetterprognose für Mittwoch:*
wolkig: 8°C
Ostwind: 11 km/h 
Niederschlag: 20 % Wahrschl.  < 0.1 mm

*Mittwoch, 09.11.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Von Sindlingen fahren wir dem Main entlang Richtung Westen bis etwa Hochheim und dann quer Richtung Wicker, Weilbach, Hattersheim und zurück nach Sindlingen. Kurz nach 21 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Sindlingen sein.

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## marita (7. November 2011)

Ich würde total gerne mitfahren (die Tour letzte Woche war richtig gut), habe aber einen Abendtermin.
Euch eine gute und unfallfreie Fahrt
und liebe Grüsse
Marita


----------



## Stump1967 (7. November 2011)

Ich bin am Mittwoch dabei


----------



## hjw51 (8. November 2011)

Fahre mit hj


----------



## 's Silke (8. November 2011)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei.


Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pollifax (9. November 2011)

Hi,

ich bin auch dabei und fahre ab Hofheim Ehrenmal um 18:00 zum Treffpunkt.

-j


----------



## Cynthia (9. November 2011)

Dabei


----------



## tom194 (9. November 2011)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## cubelars (9. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich mache jetzt Feierabend und versuche rechtzeitig da zu sein.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Scott-Ron (9. November 2011)

Bin nicht dabei :-( !
Muskelzerrung in beiden Oberschenkeln,
Hoffe es geht bald wieder - gute und
Unfallfreie fahrt!!
Bis dann - ron


----------



## Friendlyman (11. November 2011)

Als Gründer der ICE Fighters wünsche ich dir, lieber Ron baldige Genesung.
Wir brauchen deine Punkte!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Viele Grüße
ICE FIGHTERS MAIN TAUNUS 
(Foundationofficer)


----------



## Friendlyman (11. November 2011)

Winterpunkte am Samstag.
Wer kann mitsammeln.
Bis morgen ???
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## uwe50 (13. November 2011)

Auch diese Woche ist die Wetterprognose für den Mittwoch perfekt

wolkig: *3°C* (Mit 2 bis 3 Lagen Kleider kann man warm genug haben!)
Südostwind: 13 km/h 
Niederschlag: 10 % Wahrschl.  < 0.1 mm

*Mittwoch, 16.11.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Von Sindlingen fahren wir diesmal Richtung Schwanheim, Niederrad, Zeppelinheim, Walldorf, Startbahn West, Kelsterbach und zurück nach Sindlingen, wo wir kurz nach 21 Uhr wieder eintreffen sollten. 

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## wartool (14. November 2011)

ich bin auf der Suche nach nem Shimano Konusschlüssel 30mm Maulweite.. und höchstens 2mm dick.. hat jemand von Euch sowas, und würde es mir leihen?

Grüüüüüüße
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (14. November 2011)

Bin am Mittwoch dabei


----------



## Cynthia (14. November 2011)

Zu gleicher Zeit am gleichen Treffpunkt ...

Ich würde aber gern eine kleinere Runde fahren und allerspätestens um 20.30 Uhr wieder in Sindlingen zurück sein. Wer macht mit? Wege können gemeinsam gefunden werden.


----------



## Friendlyman (16. November 2011)

Da nur noch positive Einträge erwünscht sind:
Es geht mir gut und ich fahr ein anderes Mal gerne mit.
Viel Spass Euch.
Liebe Grüße
W.


----------



## hjw51 (16. November 2011)

Fahre heute mittag ,Sonne!
Hansjörg


----------



## cubelars (16. November 2011)

Ich bin heute Abend dabei.
Gruß
Lars


----------



## 's Silke (16. November 2011)

Ich hänge mich nachher auch dran... ob kurzer oder langer Ausflug, das entscheide ich kurzfristig.



Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (16. November 2011)

Über 50 km sehr erfrischend 
zieht Euch warm an San macht 
es spass hj


----------



## uwe50 (20. November 2011)

Auch diesmal mitten in der Woche: 

bedeckt: 2°C 
Südostwind: 7 km/h 
Niederschlag: 30 % Wahrschl.  < 0.1 mm

*Mittwoch, 23.11.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Von Sindlingen umrunden wir den Flughafen im Gegenuhrzeigersinn mit dem Ziel, kurz nach 21 Uhr wieder zurück zu sein. 

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Friendlyman (21. November 2011)

diesmal komm ich nicht drum rum.
Dabei
LGW.


----------



## Scott-Ron (22. November 2011)

Bin wieder dabei!
bis dann - ron


----------



## Friendlyman (24. November 2011)

ICE Fighters unter den 1. 75!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Pollifax (24. November 2011)

Hi,

danke für die nette Tour gestern.

Wieviele KM waren es denn?

Grüße

-j


----------



## Friendlyman (25. November 2011)

ICE FIGHTERS MAIN TAUNUS ..... WP. Platz 60


----------



## tom194 (25. November 2011)

Pollifax schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> danke für die nette Tour gestern.
> 
> ...


 
Das müssten so ca 55 km gewesen sein

gruss


----------



## uwe50 (27. November 2011)

Diese Woche muss ich mich aus beruflichen Gründen zwischen Dienstag oder Donnerstag entscheiden. Betrachtet man aus heutiger Sicht die Prognosen, so ergibt sich der Dienstag als idealer Abend

wolkig: 4°C 
Südwind: 13 km/h 
Niederschlag: 20 % Wahrschl.  < 0.1 mm

*Dienstag, 29.11.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Von Sindlingen umrunden wir den Flughafen in anderer Variante  im Gegenuhrzeigersinn mit dem Ziel, kurz nach 21 Uhr wieder zurück zu sein. 

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

_PS: Wer sich für das Team Ergebnis der ICE FIGHTER MAIN TAUNUS interessiert, klickt einfach auf den Link. Für die Kommunikation rund um den Winterpokal und innerhalb der Teams gibt es das   Forum Winterpokal. 

@Friendlyman: Kannst Du im Forum Winterpokal für das Team IFMT ein neues Thema eröffnen? Mit der Ausschreibung eines Treffs kann ich dann den Link mit veröffentlichen. Danke. 
_


----------



## Friendlyman (27. November 2011)

Bin dabei.
Bis denne!
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (28. November 2011)

Bin dabei!
ron


----------



## Robert787 (28. November 2011)

Hallo, 
bin auch wieder dabei.
Robert


----------



## Stump1967 (29. November 2011)

Ich  bin auch dabei und hoffe das sich der Nebel noch etwas lichtet......


----------



## donald7 (29. November 2011)

Ich fahre auch mit.

LG
Donald


----------



## tom194 (29. November 2011)

Bin auch dabei

gruss Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (5. Dezember 2011)

Ob das Treffen diese Woche am Dienstag oder Mittwoch stattfindet, entscheidet sich bei mir - beruflich bedingt - erst heute im Laufe des Tages.

Vom Wetter her, kostet es so oder so Überwindung vom inneren Schweinehund. 

Bis heute Abend näheres.


----------



## uwe50 (5. Dezember 2011)

Diese Wochen bleiben aus beruflichen Gründen Dienstag oder Mittwoch zur Auswahl. In den Prognosen scheint der Dienstag noch etwas besser abzuschneiden. 

leichter Schneeschauer: 1°C  (gefühlt wie -4°C )
Südwestwind: 19 km/h 
Niederschlag: 70 % Wahrschl.  0.3 mm

Das bedeute: Sehr warm anziehen. Bei Regen sage ich bis 17 Uhr ab. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass die Regentropfen bei "gefühlten -4°C" automatisch zu Schneeflocken werden...  

*Dienstag, 06.12.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Von Sindlingen fahren wir über Kelsterbach in den Rüsselsheimer Stadtwald und drehen dort eine Runde, Um 21 Uhr sollten wir spätestens wieder zurück in Sindlingen sein.  

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Nachrichten der ICE Fighters


----------



## cubelars (5. Dezember 2011)

Ich werds noch mal versuchen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Stump1967 (6. Dezember 2011)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donald7 (6. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch dabei.
LG
Donald


----------



## Scott-Ron (6. Dezember 2011)

Bin dabei!
Ron
PS:Toni. Der Akku lebt wieder.


----------



## hjw51 (6. Dezember 2011)

Komme auch hj


----------



## cubelars (6. Dezember 2011)

Hallo HJ,
wollen wir vielleicht zusammen fahren? Ich kann Dich um 18:00 Uhr abholen.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## to406ki (6. Dezember 2011)

werd auch mit kommen,

ron, zusamm fahren, dann komm kurz nach 18uhr zu mir, 18:15uhr fahr ick los


----------



## hjw51 (6. Dezember 2011)

OK.Lars 18.00 Uhr Hansjörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (8. Dezember 2011)

Start: Sonntag 18.12.2011, 11.00 Uhr
Treff: Bodenheim/Rhein Parkplatz "Am Dollesplatz"
GPS: N49° 55.756', E008° 18.208'

Weitere Infos:
*Beinharte Weihnachtsausfahrt 2011 - Around Lörzweiler*


*... und wer es näher haben möchte:
Weihnachtstour der DIMB IG Taunus am Sonntag den 11.12.2011 um 13:00 Uhr, Hohemark, Oberursel
*
Weitere Infos hier


----------



## uwe50 (11. Dezember 2011)

... ob das diese Woche was wird? Die Prognosen sind sehr unterschiedlich, aber überall Regen. Wir wagen es am Dienstag und haben alternativ dann noch den Donnerstag (Mittwoch beruflich unterwegs). Wenn das Wetter also am Dienstag regnerisch ist, um 17 Uhr nochmals ins Forum schauen oder bei mir allenfalls auf dem Handy nachfragen. 

*Dienstag, 13.12.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Diesmal fahren wir mal wieder im Uhrzeigersinn um den Flughafen, also Schwanheimer Wald, Zeppelinheim, Mörfelden, Kelsterbach und zurück nach Sindlingen mit Ankunft kurz nach 21 Uhr. 

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Nachrichten der ICE Fighters


----------



## Friendlyman (12. Dezember 2011)

bin dabei
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## uwe50 (13. Dezember 2011)

*Absage der Runde für heute Dienstag, 13.12.11
* Ab 22 Uhr wäre die Regenfront gemäß Wetter.com voraussichtlich vorbei ....

Nächster Versuch in dieser Woche: 

*Donnerstag, 15.12.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Diesmal fahren wir mal wieder im Uhrzeigersinn um den Flughafen, also Schwanheimer Wald, Zeppelinheim, Mörfelden, Kelsterbach und zurück nach Sindlingen mit Ankunft kurz nach 21 Uhr. 

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Nachrichten der ICE Fighters


----------



## hjw51 (13. Dezember 2011)

heute zwar Regen dafür recht milde Temperatur,
bin Don. dabei  HansJörg


----------



## Friendlyman (14. Dezember 2011)

Bin auch Don dabei.
Bis don
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## Scott-Ron (15. Dezember 2011)

Gucke mal ob ich es schaffe.
Hoffen wir mal das trocken bleibt,
  ron


----------



## Pollifax (15. Dezember 2011)

Bin dabei, bis gleich.

-j


----------



## uwe50 (16. Dezember 2011)

... den 2. Platten vom Abend hatte dann noch mich auf der Heimfahrt getroffen. Das "Schleichende" wurde dann zum Ernstfall. 

hjw51 hat mir geholfen, den Schlauch zu tauschen 

Ansonsten hatten wir mit dem Wetter ja richtig Glück.


----------



## uwe50 (19. Dezember 2011)

Diese Woche fokussieren wir uns auf auf den Mittwoch- oder Donnerstagabend. 

Mit den Wetter-Daten vom Dienstag dürfte dann die Prognose präzise genug sein. Aus heutiger Sicht wird es jedenfalls "wärmer" und "weniger" regnerisch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (19. Dezember 2011)

hey,

ick will nach dem mittagessen ne runde fahren, denke wird gegen 14uhr,
einer interesse mit zu kommen ?


----------



## wartool (19. Dezember 2011)

Toni Du fauler Sack... schaff lieber was und komm ins Werk ;-)


----------



## to406ki (19. Dezember 2011)

nope da war ick im diesem jahr genug ...

so ick bin dann mal auf dem weg richtung feldberg


----------



## to406ki (19. Dezember 2011)

https://picasaweb.google.com/to406ki/Bilder?authkey=Gv1sRgCNnct97k2v6PAQ#5687900357786842530

an die leute dich ick nicht mehr sehe


----------



## spotti911 (20. Dezember 2011)

Ich suche fÃ¼r einen Freund, der etwa 190 cm groÃ ist ein Fully im Wert von etwa 800 - 1.000 â¬ ! Kann da jemand etwas passendes anbieten???? Ansonsten frÃ¶hliche Weihnachten und einen guten Rutsch (ohne Sturz!)!


----------



## uwe50 (20. Dezember 2011)

Bei Temperaturen um die Null Grad (gefühlt im Minus) und einer hohen Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bleibt auch der Mittwoch nass und unfreundlich (und mit Vereisungen wäre zu rechnen).

Am Donnerstag soll es wieder deutlich über null Grad werden - aber der Regen bleibt.

Schauen wir, wie es mit einer Tour nach den Weihnachtsfeiertagen weiter geht. Wetter.com zeigt in der Langzeitprognose für den Dienstag, 27.12.11 sogar Sonne pur an  

*Euch allen jedenfalls erholsame und stressfreie Feiertage. *


----------



## Friendlyman (20. Dezember 2011)

Schließe mich den guten Wünschen an.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## cubelars (22. Dezember 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich reihe mich ebenfalls ein:

Sturzfreie Weihnachten und bis nächstes Jahr!

Ich freue mich schon darauf, den Winterspeck abzustrampeln 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## fast-fred (24. Dezember 2011)

Frohe Weinachten und erholsame Feiertage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (26. Dezember 2011)

Nebel 4°C
Südwind  6 km/h 
Niederschlag  45 % Wahrschl.  < 0.1 mm 
Relative Feuchte 93 %

Damit können wir doch leben 


*Dienstag, 27.12.11, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Die "Nach-den-Feiertagen-Abspeck"-Runde fahren wir um den Flughafen. Wenn es vom Wetter her passt, durchaus mal etwas länger bei Rückkehr in Sindlingen so zwischen 21:00 und 21.45 Uhr. 

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Nachrichten der ICE Fighters


----------



## hjw51 (26. Dezember 2011)

will kommen aber 21.45 Uhr ist mir zu spät da Frühdienst 3.45 Uhr
werde eben dann etwas abkürzen HansJörg


----------



## Friendlyman (27. Dezember 2011)

dabei


----------



## donald7 (27. Dezember 2011)

Ich bin dabei!
Donald


----------



## uwe50 (28. Dezember 2011)

Das waren gestern Abend ja fast frühlingshafte Temperaturen - naja mit entsprechender Kleidung natürlich 

Ab Do. wird der Regen und die Kälte wieder zunehmen (was für höhere Regionen Schnee bedeuten könnte).

*Ich wünsche allen einen guten Start in das neue Jahr. *

PS:
Zu gestern ist dann am 1.1.12 der Tag bereits 5 Minuten länger und in 12 Wochen wird wieder von Winter- auf Sommerzeit umgestellt


----------



## uwe50 (1. Januar 2012)

Nach den heutigen frühlingshaften Temperaturen wird es diese Woche wieder etwas kälter. Verschiedene Wetteranbieter sehen den Mittwoch als den "sonnigsten" bei 2 - 3°C. Lassen wir uns überraschen. Heute sollte es ja auch regnen - von oben zumindest blieben wir trocken.


*Mittwoch, 04.01.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren Richtung Schwanheim, Zeppelinheim, Mörfelden, Kelsterbach und zurück nach Sindlingen, wo wir dann so kurz nach 21 Uhr wieder eintreffen.


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Nachrichten der ICE Fighters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (1. Januar 2012)

frohes neues !!!!

wollte nur info geben, falle die nächsten 6wochen aus

war heute 2std im höchster krankenhaus fußverletzung ....
6wochen darf ick kein sport machen 

viel spaß euch


----------



## Friendlyman (2. Januar 2012)

Hallo Toni
Na denn gute Besserung.
Drück dir die Daumen,dass alles wieder gut wird.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## Stump1967 (4. Januar 2012)

Dann hoffen wir mal das das Wetter so bleibt. Bin dabei


----------



## tom194 (4. Januar 2012)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Friendlyman (4. Januar 2012)

Dabei - komm von der Arbeit


----------



## marita (4. Januar 2012)

Schaff's leider nicht heute Abend. Wünsche euch eine schöne unfallfreie Tour.
LG Marita


----------



## Kokomikou (4. Januar 2012)

to406ki schrieb:


> frohes neues !!!!
> 
> wollte nur info geben, falle die nächsten 6wochen aus
> 
> ...


 

An welcher Sportart haste Dich denn da versucht ???

Gute Besserung!!


----------



## to406ki (4. Januar 2012)

danke euch !

naja sportart, in´s neue jahr rein feiern 
war in der stadthalle in hofheim, und von da zum auto bin ick umgeklickt
blöd gelaufen, wenigstens konnte ick gut rein feiern 

lg


----------



## Cynthia (4. Januar 2012)

to406ki schrieb:


> danke euch !
> 
> naja sportart, in´s neue jahr rein feiern
> war in der stadthalle in hofheim, und von da zum auto bin ick umgeklickt
> ...



Verstauchung oder mehr? 

Auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung und völliges Ausheilen.


----------



## to406ki (5. Januar 2012)

wort wörtlich blöd gelaufen 

abspliterung knochenbänder, so stand es auf dem zettel ...
also fast wie bänderriss


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (8. Januar 2012)

Nachdem wir am letzten Mittwoch die Runde etwas abgekürzt haben, sind wir hoffentlich alle noch rechtzeitig und damit einigermassen trocken nach Haus gekommen. Diese Woche scheint das Wetter ab Dienstag etwas stabiler zu werden. Lassen wir uns überraschen ...

*Mittwoch, 11.01.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Diesmal wieder im Gegenuhrzeigersinn, so dass wir um ca. 21 Uhr in Sindlingen zurück sind.

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Nachrichten der ICE Fighters


----------



## hjw51 (11. Januar 2012)

Bin auf dem Feldberg,heute
Abend nicht dabei,Etwas Sonnenschein 
Radweg oberhalb Friedhof Koenigstein
Gesperrt wegen Baumfaellarbeiten,
Frechheit,den ohne Ankündigung und 
Oder Umleitung ,Hessische Forstbehörde 
Gruß Hansjörg


----------



## Stump1967 (11. Januar 2012)

Bin heute dabei.


----------



## tom194 (11. Januar 2012)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## uwe50 (12. Januar 2012)

Zu dritt bei fast "frühlingshaften" Temperaturen und einer Reifenpanne Mörfelden wieder mal südlich umfahren und am Langener Waldsee in einem ca. 15 Meter langen Abschnitt das MTB total eingesaut ....

Hat sich aber gelohnt


----------



## Kokomikou (12. Januar 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Zu dritt bei fast "frühlingshaften" Temperaturen und einer Reifenpanne Mörfelden wieder mal südlich umfahren und am Langener Waldsee in einem ca. 15 Meter langen Abschnitt das MTB total eingesaut ....
> 
> Hat sich aber gelohnt


 

Zu zweit über Gundelhard, Kaisertempel Serpentinen, Fischbacher Kopf, Fischbach, Gundelhard und Gundelweidentrail in 2 Std. knapp 25km auf feinsten, trockenen trails abgespult und mit sauberen bikes wieder heil daheim angekommen ..............schön wär's gewesen 
Natürlich ebenfalls total eingesaut und auch bei uns hat es Spass gemacht und sich gelohnt zu fahren....

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## uwe50 (15. Januar 2012)

Zur Wochenmitte soll es wieder etwas wärmer werden, aber auch regnen 
Darum fahren wir bereit am 

*Dienstag, 17.01.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Da es kalt ist, werden wir spätestens um 21 Uhr wieder in Sindlingen sein.

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Nachrichten der ICE Fighters


----------



## Scott-Ron (15. Januar 2012)

Hi hallo, guten Abend!
Hoffe schaffe es zum ersten mit euch
im neuen.
Alles gute Toni!!!
ron


----------



## Friendlyman (16. Januar 2012)

Leider nur noch vielleicht dabei.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## donald7 (16. Januar 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei!

LG
Donald


----------



## tom194 (17. Januar 2012)

bin auch dabei

gruss Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (18. Januar 2012)

Die Kälte hatte den Vorteil, dass die Singe Trails alle wunderbar gefriergetrocknet waren ...


----------



## uwe50 (22. Januar 2012)

Einmal mehr schlechte Prognosen für Dienstag
*Wetter.com*
Abends: leichter Schneefall -1°C Niederschlag: 0.3 mm, 80 % Wahrschl.
*Wetter24.de*
Abends: Stark bewölkt, 1°C, Niederschlag: 0 mm, 2%
... und in der Praxis: wir lassen uns überraschen! 

Am Mittwoch ist die Niederschlagsprognose niedriger, aber auch die Temperaturprognose. 


*Dienstag, 24.01.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Flughafenrunde eher auf den breiten Forststrassen ...

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Nachrichten der ICE Fighters


----------



## donald7 (22. Januar 2012)

Bin leider nicht dabei
Jahreshauptversammlung beim RC-Hattersheim.

Have fun
Donald


----------



## Scott-Ron (23. Januar 2012)

Richtig - ich auch!!
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pollifax (24. Januar 2012)

bin dabei

-j


----------



## uwe50 (25. Januar 2012)

Zu viert, teilweise leichter Nieselregen, eine Panne

Das Wetter war insgesamt wieder einmal besser als prognostiziert ... 

Bis nächste Woche.


----------



## xoome (27. Januar 2012)

Alles so farblos hier, das solltet ihr von der Flughaferunde kennen aber wahrscheinlich nehmt ihr es im dunkeln gar nicht wahr.
Versuche demnächst mal wieder mitzufahren.
Gruss
xoome


----------



## uwe50 (29. Januar 2012)

Beruflich bedingt geht es bei mir diese Woche nur am Donnerstag - da soll es ja so richtig kalt sein ...


*Donnerstag, 02.02.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Flughafenrunde, die Trails müssten mal wieder trocken sein 

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Nachrichten der ICE Fighters


----------



## Robert787 (31. Januar 2012)

Hallo aus Seattle,

drei Wochen sind rum und noch 3 1/2 liegen vor mir.
Ich hoffe das Wetter bei euch ist besser wie hier an der 
Westküste. Es Regnet seit drei Wochen jeden Tag, mal mehr mal 
weniger.
Freue mich schon auf mein Rad und die Feierabendrunden.
Bis Anfang März.

Gruß

Robert

P:S: Fahrad fahren kann in den USA teuer werden!


----------



## uwe50 (2. Februar 2012)

Robert787 schrieb:


> ... Es Regnet seit drei Wochen jeden Tag, mal mehr mal weniger.



Da ist Sonne und Kälte bestimmt eine gute Alternative.

Aber bei gefühlten minus 10 Grad doch eher etwas für Extremsportler 

*Von meiner Seite sage ich die Tour heute Abend ab.*

In der Langfristprognose soll es ja nächste Woche bereits wieder wärmer werden


----------



## Scott-Ron (2. Februar 2012)

Gute Idee urs!  War di Abend mal kurz draussen
Und es war "schön " frisch! Hätte heute Abend eh
Absagen müssen, war bis gestern mit einer Erkältung
Zu hause.
Ron


----------



## cubelars (3. Februar 2012)

Ein Lebenszeichen von mir! Wenn ich nicht bald wieder mit dem radeln loslege,kann ich meinen Bauch auf dem Oberrohr ablegen ð
FÃ¤hre bald mal wieder mit.

GruÃ Lars


----------



## uwe50 (5. Februar 2012)

cubelars schrieb:


> Fahre bald mal wieder mit.



Du hast nochmals eine Woche Schonfrist  - Dann aber solltest Du das mitfahren konkret machen!

Allenfalls wird es erst gegen Ende Woche wieder etwas wärmer, dann geht es mir aber beruflich nicht.

Darum machen ich auch diese Woche nochmals *Winterpause*.

Wir waren heute bei so -7°C unterwegs und das bei strahlendem Sonnenschein. Für die Hände und Füsse war es aber dann nach knapp 2,5 Std. grenzwertig. 

Wenn es aber jemand trotzdem wagen möchte und auf Mitfahrer hofft, kann er die Runde gerne übernehmen.


----------



## uwe50 (11. Februar 2012)

*Feldberg Live*







*Feldberg am 11.2.12, 13:30 Uhr*  ... und die Temperaturen - Hut ab, wer da oben noch mit dem MTB unterwegs ist


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (11. Februar 2012)

... oder mit LL-Skis ...


----------



## Hopi (11. Februar 2012)

Ist denn schon genug Schnee am Feldi?  Wir waren eben auf der Wasserkuppe zum Kiten, da hast Du auch nur auf den letzten 200hm Schnee sonst nur leichter Puder auf dem Acker


----------



## uwe50 (13. Februar 2012)

Die ganz kalten Tage scheinen wir zu überstehen. Schauen wir, wie sich der Wetterwechsel der kommenden zwei Tage auf nächsten Donnerstag auswirkt. Wenn alles klappt, ist es wider über oder um Null Grad Celsius und die Forstwege gut befahrbar. Aus heutiger Sicht müsste es am Donnerstag wieder mal klappen  

*Donnerstag, 16.02.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir umrunden den Flughafen im Gegenuhrzeigersinn (Kelsterbach, Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim, Schwanheim)

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Nachrichten der ICE Fighters


----------



## Friendlyman (15. Februar 2012)

versuche dabei zu sein.
Nicht warten wenn ich nicht da bin.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## hjw51 (16. Februar 2012)

fahre auch mit  HansJörg


----------



## tom194 (16. Februar 2012)

komme auch mit

gruss Thomas


----------



## Scott-Ron (16. Februar 2012)

Bis nachher!
Ron


----------



## to406ki (19. Februar 2012)

hey, 

ick werd heute gegen 13uhr eine runde fahren, 
wenn einer lust hat kann er gern mit kommen !
wird aber eher eine langsamere runde da ick ja nach der fußverletzung erstmal wieder rein kommen muß ...

bis denne (falls sich noch einer) meldet


----------



## tom194 (19. Februar 2012)

Hallo Toni

wo willste dann hin fahren

gruss Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (19. Februar 2012)

bis jetzt noch ohne ziel, denke aber eher flachlang grünen gürtel oder flughafen oder mainz ....


----------



## tom194 (19. Februar 2012)

Ja mal sehen wie sich das Wetter die nächste 1/2  Stunde gibt wenn einigermaßen bleibt komme ich mit.Kannst ja 5 Minuten auf mich warten wenn ich in der zeit nicht da bin komme ich nicht mit.

gruss Thomas


----------



## to406ki (19. Februar 2012)

alles klar ! also der daniel kommt auch mit ...
13uhr bei mir ...

gruß


----------



## tom194 (19. Februar 2012)

Ok


----------



## Cynthia (19. Februar 2012)

Wir fahren auch und treffen uns um 13.30 Uhr auf der Brücke vor Kriftel ...
http://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.092586,8.471353&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=15


----------



## uwe50 (20. Februar 2012)

Am Sonntag, 4.3.12: Staufen-Bike CTF vom RC Hattersheim 

bis dahin üben wir noch ein wenig 

*Dienstag, 21.02.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Diesmal umrunden wir den Gehspitzweiher   und sind um ca. 21 Uhr in Sindlingen zurück. 

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


Nachrichten der ICE Fighters


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (20. Februar 2012)

hey, ick werd morgen auch fahren nur will ick wohl eher eine kleinere und langsamere runde fahren !
falls sich keiner findet, werd ick mich doch der anderen gruppe anschließen.

*Dienstag, 21.02.12, 18:30 Uhr 
*Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

also wenn sich die ein oder andere dame anschließen will ???

lg


----------



## cubelars (20. Februar 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
mein Radl hat mittlerweile eine kleine Staubschicht auf der Kette.
Dienstag bin ich allerdings beim Spinning, da Britta den Kurs gibt 

Ich peile mal nächste Woche an. Wann ist denn noch mal die Wintersaison zu Ende???

Gruß und euch ne schöne Runde morgen,
Lars


----------



## Cynthia (20. Februar 2012)

to406ki schrieb:


> hey, ick werd morgen auch fahren nur will ick wohl eher eine kleinere und langsamere runde fahren !
> falls sich keiner findet, werd ick mich doch der anderen gruppe anschließen.
> 
> *Dienstag, 21.02.12, 18:30 Uhr
> ...





Mal sehen, ob ich es morgen schaffe.


----------



## hermann35 (20. Februar 2012)

Hey,

ich versuche auch zu kommen, falls es recht ist, falls nicht einfach Bescheid sagen. Bin zwar noch neu hier, bin aber immer auf der Suche nach Leuten mit gleichen Interessen. Sind denn auch paar Mädels vertreten ;-)


----------



## Cynthia (20. Februar 2012)

hermann35 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich versuche auch zu kommen, falls es recht ist, falls nicht einfach Bescheid sagen. Bin zwar noch neu hier, bin aber immer auf der Suche nach Leuten mit gleichen Interessen.



 Jede/r darf mitfahren - funktionstüchtiges Bike und Helm vorausgesetzt, derzeit auch noch Licht.



hermann35 schrieb:


> Sind denn auch paar Mädels  vertreten ;-)



... ab und zu ...


----------



## tom194 (21. Februar 2012)

Bin dabei

gruss Thomas


----------



## Cynthia (22. Februar 2012)

hermann35 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich versuche auch zu kommen, falls es recht ist, falls nicht einfach Bescheid sagen. Bin zwar noch neu hier, bin aber immer auf der Suche nach Leuten mit gleichen Interessen. Sind denn auch paar Mädels vertreten ;-)



 Wo warst du gestern Abend?


----------



## yvonne283 (26. Februar 2012)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Wo warst du gestern Abend?


Hi, wann gehts di und do wieder los?


----------



## Cynthia (26. Februar 2012)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Hi, wann gehts di und do wieder los?



Hallo Yvonne,

schön, von dir zu hören.  Nach der Zeitumstellung Ende März fängt die Sommersaison an. 

LG C.


----------



## yvonne283 (26. Februar 2012)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Hallo Yvonne,
> 
> schön, von dir zu hören.  Nach der Zeitumstellung Ende März fängt die Sommersaison an.
> 
> LG C.


 super freu mich schon.glg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## toledo2390 (26. Februar 2012)

hermann35 schrieb:


> Hey,
> 
> ich versuche auch zu kommen, falls es recht ist, falls nicht einfach Bescheid sagen. Bin zwar noch neu hier, bin aber immer auf der Suche nach Leuten mit gleichen Interessen. Sind denn auch paar Mädels vertreten ;-)



hi bin auch neu, kommst du aus Frankfurt oder Umgebung?

T: Würde mich als Anfänger auch riesig freuen mal so eien Gruppen Tour mitzumachen! Muss man was kleidungstechnisch beachten? Radlerhose mit polster oder so?


----------



## uwe50 (26. Februar 2012)

toledo2390 schrieb:


> kleidungstechnisch beachten?



Ja, noch ist es Abends kühl und die Temperaturen gehen "gefühlt" auf Null zu. Entsprechend kommt es weniger auf ein Polster an, sondern viel mehr auf Jacken und Hosen, in denen Du nicht frierst. Hände und Füsse sind bei vielen der Knackpunkt, dass es keinen Spass macht. 

Aber für alle: in 4 Wochen ist Umstellung auf die Sommerzeit, dann fahren wir wieder eine Stunde früher und die Temperaturen sind dann auch schon wieder wesentlich angenehmer. 

Ansonsten: Alle Mitfahrer, die Kondition für einen ca. 18 km Schnitt in der Ebene mitbringen sind jederzeit herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Cynthia (26. Februar 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Ansonsten: Alle Mitfahrer, die Kondition für einen ca. 18 km Schnitt in der Ebene mitbringen, sind jederzeit herzlich willkommen.



Bei Bedarf wird in einer zweiten langsameren Gruppe gefahren.  Um dies gut planen zu können, ist eure Anmeldung hier im Forum wichtig.


----------



## tom194 (26. Februar 2012)

Hallo Urs
wann wird diese Woche denn gefahren

gruss Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (27. Februar 2012)

Herzliche Einladung zur 4. Letzte Tour vor der Sommersaison = Umstellung auf Sommerzeit 

*Donnerstag, 01.03.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir bleibe im Westen vom Flughafengelände und schauen uns das Waldgebiet von Rüsselsheim näher an ... Um kurz nach 21 Uhr sind wir dann voraussichtlich zurück in Sindlingen.

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Am Sonntag, 4.3.12: Staufen-Bike CTF vom RC Hattersheim


----------



## Stump1967 (28. Februar 2012)

Bin diese Woche mal wieder dabei


----------



## to406ki (28. Februar 2012)

ick bin heute abend auch vor ort !

also wenn interesse, würd ick wieder eine langsammere runde fahren !


----------



## tom194 (1. März 2012)

Bin dabei 

gruss Tom


----------



## Scott-Ron (1. März 2012)

Bis dann!  Nachher
Ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (2. März 2012)

Sonntag, 4.3.12:

Staufen-Bike CTF vom RC Hattersheim 

Vorschlag Treffpunkt, So. 4.3.12, 08.30 Uhr 
S-Bahnhof Kriftel

... oder direkt vor Ort


----------



## hjw51 (2. März 2012)

OK.ich bin dabei aber nicht 
Später als 8.30 Uhr Hansjörg


----------



## tom194 (3. März 2012)

Bin auch um 8.30h am Bahnhof

gruss Tom


----------



## uwe50 (4. März 2012)

3. Letzte Tour vor der Sommersaison: 

*Dienstag, 06.03.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir umrunden den Flughafen im Uhrzeigersinn. Um kurz nach 21 Uhr sind wir dann voraussichtlich zurück in Sindlingen.

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


*Unterstützt die Initiativer der Mountain Biker von Eppstein mit Eurer Teilnahme*

Testfahrer gesucht: Einladung zur Eppsteiner Bike-Park Testfahrt am Samstag, 10.3.12

Die Arbeitsgruppen Nordic-Walking- und Mountainbike-Park Eppstein haben mehrere Routenvorschläge für den Park erarbeitet. Die Vorschläge sollen nach Vorabstimmung mit den Behörden als Realisierungs-Konzept der Stadtverordnetenversammlung zur Beratung vorgelegt werden. Bei dem Konzept geht es darum, die bei der Planung zu berücksichtigenden Belange wie Naturverträglichkeit, Ausgleich mit Wanderern und Jägern sowie eine attraktive Streckenführung zusammenzuführen.
Am 10.3.12 stellt die Arbeitsgruppe Bike Park eine Route um den Staufen zum Praxis-Test. Gerhard Maul, der die Route maßgeblich mit ausgearbeitet hat, wird den Testfahreren die Strecke zeigen. Am Ende werden die Testpiloten um ihr persönliches Rating gebeten. Ähnlich wie bei der Vergabe der Gütesiegel für Qualitätswanderwege werden verschiedene Kriterien abgefragt und bewertet. Im Vordergrund stehen Fragen zum Naturerlebnis, der landschaftlichen Vielfalt, dem technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad und den Konditionsanforderungen.
Herzlich eingeladen sind alle MTB Freunde rund um Eppstein, teilnehmen darf jeder, ein Fahrradhelm wird dringend empfohlen, die Teilnahme ist kostenfrei und der *Start ist am Samstag, dem 10.3.12 um 10 Uhr vor dem Eppsteiner Bahnhof.* Die Testtour wird etwa drei Stunden dauern. Vorsicht: Es geht über Stock und Stein, auf und ab und ein bisschen Spaß dabei wird auch nicht ausgeschlossen! Christoph Piotrowski


----------



## Stump1967 (6. März 2012)

Bin heute dabei. Bis später


----------



## Friendlyman (6. März 2012)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (6. März 2012)

Bis dabei, bis nachher!
Ron


----------



## tom194 (6. März 2012)

komme auch 

gruss Tom


----------



## to406ki (6. März 2012)

auch dabei


----------



## hptaccv (7. März 2012)

...bin "neu-zugezogener" in Hofheim - würd mich freuen mal mitzufahren!

(außerdem weiß ich nicht wie den Thread abonnieren soll ohne vorher zu antworten


----------



## Cynthia (7. März 2012)

hptaccv schrieb:


> ...bin "neu-zugezogener" in Hofheim - würd mich freuen mal mitzufahren!
> 
> (außerdem weiß ich nicht wie den Thread abonnieren soll ohne vorher zu antworten




 Willkommen! 

Thread abonnieren: In der Leiste unter "Antworten" auf "Themen-Optionen" klicken => dieses Thema abonnieren ...


----------



## hptaccv (7. März 2012)

...ah... man lernt nie aus.. danke!


----------



## uwe50 (8. März 2012)

*Unterstützt die Initiativer der Mountain Biker von Eppstein mit Eurer Teilnahme*

*Start ist am Samstag, dem 10.3.12 um 10 Uhr vor dem Eppsteiner Bahnhof.*

Testfahrer gesucht: Einladung zur Eppsteiner Bike-Park Testfahrt am Samstag, 10.3.12

Die Arbeitsgruppen Nordic-Walking- und Mountainbike-Park Eppstein haben mehrere Routenvorschläge für den Park erarbeitet. Die Vorschläge sollen nach Vorabstimmung mit den Behörden als Realisierungs-Konzept der Stadtverordnetenversammlung zur Beratung vorgelegt werden. Bei dem Konzept geht es darum, die bei der Planung zu berücksichtigenden Belange wie Naturverträglichkeit, Ausgleich mit Wanderern und Jägern sowie eine attraktive Streckenführung zusammenzuführen.
Am 10.3.12 stellt die Arbeitsgruppe Bike Park eine Route um den Staufen zum Praxis-Test. Gerhard Maul, der die Route maßgeblich mit ausgearbeitet hat, wird den Testfahreren die Strecke zeigen. Am Ende werden die Testpiloten um ihr persönliches Rating gebeten. Ähnlich wie bei der Vergabe der Gütesiegel für Qualitätswanderwege werden verschiedene Kriterien abgefragt und bewertet. Im Vordergrund stehen Fragen zum Naturerlebnis, der landschaftlichen Vielfalt, dem technischen Schwierigkeitsgrad und den Konditionsanforderungen.
Herzlich eingeladen sind alle MTB Freunde rund um Eppstein, teilnehmen darf jeder, ein Fahrradhelm wird dringend empfohlen, die Teilnahme ist kostenfrei und der Start ist am Samstag, dem 10.3.12 um 10 Uhr vor dem Eppsteiner Bahnhof. Die Testtour wird etwa drei Stunden dauern. Vorsicht: Es geht über Stock und Stein, auf und ab und ein bisschen Spaß dabei wird auch nicht ausgeschlossen! Christoph Piotrowski


----------



## lunker (8. März 2012)

Hi Tom hat mich zu eurer Feierabendrunde eingeladen.Würde mich freuen nach eure Winterpause mal mitzufahren.

Ps.Fährt jemand am Samstag in Eppstein mit.


LG
Uwe


----------



## Cynthia (8. März 2012)

lunker schrieb:


> Hi Tom hat mich zu eurer Feierabendrunde eingeladen.Würde mich freuen nach eure Winterpause mal mitzufahren.
> 
> 
> LG
> Uwe


----------



## cubelars (8. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich möchte ebenfalls am Samstag in Eppstein starten.
Ist noch jemand von den Beinharten dabei? 

Könnte mir vorstellen, um 9:00 Uhr mit dem Rad vom Busbahnhof Hofheim loszuradeln. Sind ca. 10km bis Eppstein. 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (9. März 2012)

Komme auch nach Epstein,9.00 Uhr Hofheim
Bussbahnhof.Gruß Hansjörg


----------



## tom194 (9. März 2012)

Wenn denn morgen vom Wetter her passt bin ich auch um 9.00h am Hofheimer Bahnhof

gruss Tom


----------



## wusel_ffm (10. März 2012)

Gude

War super mit euch wenns passt schlag ich demnächst dann bei den Touren mal auf!

Grüsse

Chris


----------



## Scott-Ron (11. März 2012)

Hallo!
Wir werden am dienstag dem 13.03.12 den grüngürtel fahren . Treffpunkt ist die fähre in ffm-höchst ,abfahrt ist 17:30uhr ,für den der sich angemeldet hat warten wir noch 5min . Also Wer Lust und Laune hat ist gerne eingeladen!
Mitfahren geschieht auf eigene Gefahr, ein Helm und licht am bike sind obligatorisch! Es werden ca.60 km mit max.150hm und einer Durchschnittsgeschwindikeit von ca.18km/h . Ich denke das wir spätestens 21:00uhr wieder in höchst sein werden.
Eine absage der Tour wird bis spätestens 1stunde vor abfahrt hier im Forum bekannt gegeben!
Mfg - ron


----------



## hjw51 (11. März 2012)

Ich bin dabei Hansjörg


----------



## to406ki (11. März 2012)

jop werd auch mit kommen, 17:30uhr da muß ick mich aber ran halten


----------



## donald7 (11. März 2012)

Hi, 
ist die Höchster Fähre unterhalb des Bolongaropalastes?
Bitte mehr Details zum Treffpunkt
Donald


----------



## tom194 (11. März 2012)

donald7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist die Höchster Fähre unterhalb des Bolongaropalastes?
> Bitte mehr Details zum Treffpunkt
> Donald



Hallo Donald

ja die ist da wo Du es Beschrieben hast

gruss Tom


----------



## lunker (11. März 2012)

Bin auch dabei.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (11. März 2012)

donald7 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ist die Höchster Fähre unterhalb des Bolongaropalastes?
> Bitte mehr Details zum Treffpunkt
> Donald



Nicht ganz , unterhalb der justinuskirche, rechts 100m neben dem schlott Hotel und Restaurantschiff am main. 
An alle ! In googlemaps ist die Fähre ist mit einer gestrichelten Linie über dem Main gekennzeichnet .
Bis dann - ron


----------



## tom194 (11. März 2012)

Scott-Ron schrieb:


> Nicht ganz , unterhalb der justinuskirche, rechts 100m neben dem schlott Hotel und Restaurantschiff am main.
> An alle ! In googlemaps ist die Fähre ist mit einer gestrichelten Linie über dem Main gekennzeichnet .
> Bis dann - ron



naja die 50 Meter unterschied vom Bolongaropalast entfernt er hat ja auch geschrieben unterhalb das war ja schon richtig

Bin auch da und für Uwe ; Cateye ist auch dabei 
Bis Dienstag
Tom


----------



## Scott-Ron (11. März 2012)

Sorry Tom! Hatte erst gesehen das du was geschrieben hast wo ich die Antwort abgeschickt hatte!
Schreibe vom Tel und gucke nebenbei TV (weltspiegel,Tatort) -
Das dauert immer.
 bis dann - frei mich
mfg - ron


----------



## tom194 (11. März 2012)

Scott-Ron schrieb:


> Sorry Tom! Hatte erst gesehen das du was geschrieben hast wo ich die Antwort abgeschickt hatte!
> Schreibe vom Tel und gucke nebenbei TV (weltspiegel,Tatort) -
> Das dauert immer.
> bis dann - frei mich
> mfg - ron



ja ist doch Ok ;-)  dann bis Dienstag und noch nen schönen Abend

gruss Tom


----------



## Stump1967 (11. März 2012)

Scott-Ron schrieb:


> Hallo!
> Wir werden am dienstag dem 13.03.12 den grüngürtel fahren . Treffpunkt ist die fähre in ffm-höchst ,abfahrt ist 17:30uhr ,für den der sich angemeldet hat warten wir noch 5min . Also Wer Lust und Laune hat ist gerne eingeladen!
> Mitfahren geschieht auf eigene Gefahr, ein Helm und licht am bike sind obligatorisch! Es werden ca.60 km mit max.150hm und einer Durchschnittsgeschwindikeit von ca.18km/h . Ich denke das wir spätestens 21:00uhr wieder in höchst sein werden.
> Eine absage der Tour wird bis spätestens 1stunde vor abfahrt hier im Forum bekannt gegeben!
> Mfg - ron


Warum schon eine Stunde früher. Können wir das nicht bei 18:30 lassen. 17:30 ist leider nicht wirklich Arbeitnehmerfreundlich


----------



## tom194 (11. März 2012)

Hallo Jens

das am Dienstag ist halt ne extra Runde wir fahren denke ich am Donnerstag wenn Urs wieder da ist um 18.30 h ab Sindlingen unsere wöchendliche Runde 

gruss Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wusel_ffm (12. März 2012)

Also ich bin dabei.

17:30 schlag ich dann an der Fähre auf.


Grüsse

Chris


----------



## Stump1967 (12. März 2012)

Bin dann auch dabei


----------



## donald7 (12. März 2012)

Ich nehme die Herausforderung an und versuche, ohne mich bei meinem Arbeitgeber in Limburg unbeliebt zu machen, dabei zu sein.
Gruß
Donald


----------



## uwe50 (13. März 2012)

2. Letzte Tour vor der Sommersaison und das bei frühlingshaften Temperaturen (?) 

*Donnerstag, 15.03.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Wir fahren dem Main entlang Richtung Mainz und kehren über Flörsheim zurück nach Sindlingen, wo wir kurz nach 21 Uhr wieder eintreffen werden. 

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## hjw51 (14. März 2012)

Fahre mit Hansjörg


----------



## tom194 (14. März 2012)

Bin auch dabei

gruss Tom


----------



## Friendlyman (15. März 2012)

Fahr mit


----------



## Stump1967 (15. März 2012)

Bin auch wieder dabei


----------



## Pollifax (15. März 2012)

Bin dabei.

-j


----------



## lunker (16. März 2012)

Hallo zusammen.Der Grüngürtel hat Spaß mit euch gemacht.TolleTruppe aber eure Anfangszeiten sind mir etwas zu spät. Da ich um 15 Uhr schon Feierabend habe möchte ich doch früher die Zeit nutzen.Solltet ihr irgendwann mal früher Starten oder Samstags was anbieten währe ich dabei.Muss mich halt weiterhin alleine quälen.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (17. März 2012)

Es wird Frühling 

Tolle Aufnahmen von einem Rundkurs mit durchaus hohen Anforderungen an die Fahrtechnik:

womens-cross-country-pietermaritzburg-south-africa


----------



## uwe50 (18. März 2012)

... und hier noch das Rennen der Männer


----------



## uwe50 (18. März 2012)

Letzte Tour vor der Sommersaison:

*Dienstag, 20.03.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Nochmals umrunden wir den Flughafen im Gegenuhrzeigersinn ...

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, Persönlicher Nachricht (PN) oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


*7. Nieder-Hilbersheimer O-Tag am  Sonntag, 25.03.2012*

Siehe PDF - Bitte direkt anmelden (Anmeldeschluß morgen Montag, 19.3.12)


----------



## donald7 (19. März 2012)

Ich bin dabei.
LG,Donald


----------



## Stump1967 (20. März 2012)

Bin heute dabei


----------



## Scott-Ron (20. März 2012)

Ja ,auf geht's zur letzten Flughafenrunde!
Bis denne - ron


----------



## Friendlyman (20. März 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## uwe50 (21. März 2012)

Hier nochmals den Hinweis auf MTB Orienteering mit Olaf (Beinhart Club-Mitglied)

*7. Nieder-Hilbersheimer O-Tag am  Sonntag, 25.03.2012*

Siehe PDF - Bitte bei Interesse direkt anmelden


----------



## uwe50 (24. März 2012)

Ab Dienstag, 27. März 2012 startet die Sommersaison 2012. Wöchentlich  gibt es wieder am Dienstag und Donnerstag die Beinhart-Feierabend-MTB-Treffs im Main-Taunus-Kreis.

*Die Touren starten zwischen 18:00 und 18:30 in Abhängigkeit von Jahreszeit und Ort von einem der folgenden Startorte.*.

Die Aufteilung in Gruppen ist bei hoher Teilnehmerzahl angestrebt. Darum jeweils bitte hier im Forum anmelden, damit geplant werden kann. Eingebaute kurze Technikübungen sollen Fahrtechnik verbessern.   

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

*Regeln?*
Beinhart-MTB-Treffs sind keine Rennveranstaltungen! Das Tempo wird dem Schwächsten angepasst. Auf andere Waldbesucher wird ebenfalls Rücksicht genommen. 
Die TeilnehmerInnen sind aufgefordert, ihr Fahr-Vermögen realistisch einzuschätzen und kein Risiko einzugehen. Wer sich beim Fahren überfordert fühlt, darf und soll gerne den Mund aufmachen oder auch getrost ein Stück schieben. Dies ist allemal besser, als einen Sturz zu riskieren. 


*Wie erfahre ich vom MTB-Treff?*
Die einzelnen Touren werden im lokalen Bikeforum  Frankfurt und Umgebung  und als Link im Forum Mainz, Wiesbaden, Bad Kreuznach und Hunsrück ausgeschrieben. Um Anmeldung im Forum oder per Persönliche Nachricht wird gebeten.  

*Wie erfahre ich von Absagen?*
Als Regel gilt: Wenn es nicht regnet wird gefahren, auch bei nassem Boden. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte nochmals um 17 Uhr im Forum nachschauen. 

*Wer kann mitfahren?*
Alle, die das Alleinfahren satt haben oder sich nur durch Vereinbarung abends von der Arbeit davon machen können. Die öffentliche Anmeldung kann auch für Dich den Charakter einer verbindlichen Vereinbarung eines Termines sein, den Du mit hoher Priorität wahrnehmen möchtest  Die Teilnahme ist unabhängig von einer Club-Mitgliedschaft möglich und erfolgt immer auf eigene Gefahr.
Bevor sich jemand als Erst-Teilnehmer zu viel Sorgen macht: Einfach mitfahren und sich vom Berufsalltag in einer Gruppe entspannen.  


*Was benötige ich?*
Sicherheit zuerst: Es besteht strikte Helmpflicht! Das Mountainbike muss technisch intakte und in einwandfreiem Zustand sein. Dabei sein sollte außerdem eine Luftpumpe, einen Ersatzschlauch, etwas Werkzeug, ausreichend Trinken, Riegel, Regenkleidung und Lampen für den Rückweg nach Hause. 

Uwe50 (Urs), Mrs. Rocky M. (Marion) und weitere Guides.

Der MTB-Club Beinhart Ingelheim e.V. ist ein "echter" eingetragener Verein, mit Sitz in Mainz. Wir haben einen gewählten Vorstand und alles, was man braucht, um Touren, Rennen etc. abgesichert veranstalten zu können. Der Verein verfolgt keine kommerziellen Interessen, die Vorstandsmitglieder arbeiten ehrenamtlich. Das Jahresprogramm beinhaltet attraktive Veranstaltungen, wobei der Spaß am Mountain-Biken in unterschiedlichster Ausführung das Wichtigste ist. Die Touren-Wochen und -Wochenende sind in der Regel schnell ausgebucht ... 

*... und hier geht es (zurück) zu den neusten Beiträge in diesem Forum*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (25. März 2012)

Der Sommer ist angesagt ... 

*Dienstag, 27.3.11, 18:30 Uhr*, (Sonnenuntergang 19:50 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir fahren eine gemütliche Runde und nehmen Rücksicht auf die, die erst jetzt wieder einsteigen wollen. Bin mal gespannt, wie die Singletrails im Staufengebiet aussehen. Um 21 Uhr wollen wir an der Gundelhard zurück sein.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
*Achtung! Unbedingt Lampen mitnehmen. Ca. 1 Stunde fahren wir noch in Dunkelheit. Dabei kann es auch schon wieder sehr kalt werden!*


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## tom194 (26. März 2012)

Bin dabei beim Saisonauftakt 

gruss Tom


----------



## hjw51 (26. März 2012)

Komme auch Hansjörg


----------



## Friendlyman (26. März 2012)

Ich versuchs mal. 
Bis Morgen 
W.


----------



## donald7 (27. März 2012)

Bin leider pünktlich zum Auftakt krank geworden.
Donald


----------



## bfri (27. März 2012)

Bei dem schönen Wetter hoffe ich, dass ich auch rechtzeitig aus dem Büro raus komme.

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (27. März 2012)

Bis nachher!
Mfg - ron


----------



## fast-fred (27. März 2012)

bin auch dabeu


----------



## tom194 (27. März 2012)

Sorry,muss für heute Absagen 

gruss Tom


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (28. März 2012)

Ihr Winterpausierer, Bierbauzüchter und Gemütlichfahrer ,

kommt aus Euren Höhlen gekrochen, holt das Rad aus dem Keller, etwas Fett auf die Kette, Licht einpacken und ab zum 1. Donnerstagsbiketreff nach der Winterpause!

Wir werden im gemütlichen Tempo eine erste Erkundungstour durch die Hofheimer Wälder starten. Rückkehr ist zwischen 20-20:30Uhr geplant, anschließend Belohnung beim Momenti Italiani.

Wer ist dabei?

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 29.03.2012 , 18:00 Uhr* 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Hier zur Basisinformation.

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.

Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose








Anmeldung bitte hier im Forum.


----------



## xoome (28. März 2012)

Bin dabei


----------



## hjw51 (28. März 2012)

Fahre auch mit Hansjörg


----------



## Cynthia (28. März 2012)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Wer ist dabei?
> 
> Marion
> 
> ...



Ich!  ... versuch's zumindest ...


----------



## uwe50 (28. März 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## tom194 (28. März 2012)

Werde morgen auch dabei sein

gruss Tom


----------



## 's Silke (28. März 2012)

Ich komme auch mit!


 Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## xoome (29. März 2012)

Und die Sonne kommt auch gerade raus


----------



## Scott-Ron (29. März 2012)

I au!!
ron


----------



## bfri (29. März 2012)

Oberleitungsschaden bei Kriftel, die S-Bahn fährt nur bis Höchst. Ich brech ab. Das wird sehr wahrscheinlich nichts mit einem pünktlichen Treffen. :/

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## uwe50 (1. April 2012)

Der Sommer hat sich vorübergehend wieder abgemeldet, na ja, mit der entsprechenden Kleidung werden wir die 12 Grad direkt als angenehm empfinden ... 

*Dienstag, 3.4.12, 18:30 Uhr*, (Sonnenuntergang 20:01 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir fahren eine gemütliche Runde Richtung Judenkopf. Um 21 Uhr wollen wir an der Gundelhard zurück sein.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
*Achtung! Unbedingt Lampen mitnehmen. Ca. 1 Stunde fahren wir noch in Dunkelheit. Dabei kann es auch schon wieder sehr kalt werden!*


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Friendlyman (2. April 2012)

ich fahr mit.


----------



## hjw51 (2. April 2012)

fahre auch mit HansJörg


----------



## tom194 (3. April 2012)

komme auch

gruss Tom


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (3. April 2012)

Hallöle,

leider, leider werde ich am Donnerstag nicht antreten können , aber wie ich Euch kenne, gibt es bestimmt jemanden, der Euch gerne in die Irre führt .

Also mein Auftruf für diese Woche: "Bitte selber organisieren" !

Ich wünsch Euch frohe Ostern und viel Erfolg beim Eiersuchen!

Marion


----------



## Trust2k (3. April 2012)

Da werd ich mich beim nächsten Termin mal mit anheften  

LG aus Sulzbach 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (4. April 2012)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Also mein Auftruf für diese Woche: "Bitte selber organisieren" !



Klar doch, wenn es von den Niederschlägen her passt: 

*Donnerstag, 05.04.11, 18:00 Uhr*, 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
*Achtung! Unbedingt Lampen mitnehmen. Ca. 1 Stunde fahren wir noch in Dunkelheit. Dabei kann es auch schon wieder sehr kalt werden!*


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail oder PN.


----------



## Pollifax (5. April 2012)

dabei wenn nicht zu nass von oben.

-j


----------



## marita (5. April 2012)

bin auch dabei!
Marita


----------



## uwe50 (6. April 2012)

*Zum Planen:*

Das Beinhart Fahrtechnik-Training in Mainz (Alte Ziegelei) findet dieses Jahr am 

*Sonntag, 15. April 2012, 11 Uhr* 

statt.

Gäste sind willkommen (bei Unterzeichnung eines Haftungsausschlusses).

Weitere Infos zum Treffpunkt für eine gemeinsame Anfahrt und Rückkehr (natürlich mit dem MTB) in einer Woche. Start ca. 09.30 in Hofheim.


----------



## lunker (6. April 2012)

Fahre auch mit.

LG Uwe


----------



## Trust2k (6. April 2012)

Da würde ich gerne mitmachen und würde dann ab Hofheim mitfahren. Bräuchte dann Schoner für Knie und Ellbogen.

Gibts bei Euch auch Klick-Fahrer ? 

Hab keine Flats.

LG Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (6. April 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Hab keine Flats.



Ich auch nicht


----------



## Trust2k (6. April 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Ich auch nicht



Sehr gut, also ich bin dabei !!

Muss den Sonntag ausnahmsweise mal nicht arbeiten, hoffe das Wetter spielt mit =]

LG Stefan


----------



## pitr_dubovich (8. April 2012)

Finde eher die Parallelveranstaltung Fahrradflohmarkt spannend, habe kistenweise Teile inklusive diversen Flatpedals. Was muss man denn tun damit man sich dazustellen bzw. setzen darf?

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## Cynthia (8. April 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Zum Planen:*
> 
> Das Beinhart Fahrtechnik-Training in Mainz (Alte Ziegelei) findet dieses Jahr am
> 
> ...



=> Anmeldung:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=573872


----------



## Anziha (8. April 2012)

Hallo, einmal eine kleine Anfrage:
Wir (meine Frau & ich) sind vorraussichtlich Mitte Juli in Königsstein zur Kur. Seid ihr da für uns die richtigen Ansprechpartner zum biken?
Lg


----------



## uwe50 (8. April 2012)

_Teilnahme am* Fahrtechniktraining in Mainz am Sonntag, 15. April 2012, 11 Uh*r bitte direkt im Ausschreibungs-Forum vornehmen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=573872  Danke! 

Ab Freitag, 13.4.12 folgt genaue Ausschreibung, wo und wann wir uns in Hofheim für eine gemeinsame Hin- und Rückfahrt treffen._

- - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - - -


*Dienstag, 10.4.12, 18:30 Uhr*, (Sonnenuntergang 20:12 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Diesmal 12-14 Grad und nass? Lassen wir uns überraschen. Bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob Tour stattfindet oder mich auf dem Handy anrufen.Wir fahren eine gemütliche Runde. Spätestens um 21 Uhr wollen wir an der Gundelhard zurück sein.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
*Achtung! Unbedingt Lampen mitnehmen. Ca. 1 Stunde fahren wir noch in Dunkelheit. Dabei kann es auch schon wieder sehr kalt werden!*


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## bfri (9. April 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> _Teilnahme am* Fahrtechniktraining in Mainz am Sonntag, 15. April 2012, 11 Uh*r bitte direkt im Ausschreibungs-Forum vornehmen:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=573872  Danke! _


_

Danke für den link. Wir haben uns angemeldet. Werden aber höchstwahrscheinlich mit dem Auto nach Mainz fahren. 

Schönen Ostern 
Birger_


----------



## Cynthia (9. April 2012)

Anziha schrieb:


> Hallo, einmal eine kleine Anfrage:
> Wir (meine Frau & ich) sind vorraussichtlich Mitte Juli in Königsstein zur Kur. Seid ihr da für uns die richtigen Ansprechpartner zum biken?
> Lg



Hallo ihr zwei,

was möchtet ihr denn fahren? Forstwege? Trails? Flach? Bergauf und -ab? Mein Vorschlag: Kommt mal zu einem Treffpunkt und fahrt einfach mal mit!  Dann seht ihr, ob's passt. Vielleicht ergibt sich auch eine "private" Ausfahrt.
Wo bikt ihr, wenn ihr nicht zur Kur seid? 







 Grüße zurück!


----------



## Anziha (9. April 2012)

Hallo,
und danke für die Antwort. Waldautobahn  Trails, Singletrails...alles, was ihr so auf Lager habt. Bis etwa 35km und 600Hm ist momentan alles drin.
Kommen aus dem WW, und kennen eure Förster nicht und hörten, dass man mehr Regeln als bei uns hat (Wegbreite mit Bike nicht unter 2m z.B.)
Wir melden uns dann, wenn ein Treffpunkt mit unserem Aufenthalt übereinstimmt.

LG,
Andreas


----------



## Cynthia (9. April 2012)

2-m-Regel soll , aber ist noch nicht .

Von Königstein aus 600 hm - dann schafft ihr es hoch bis zum Großen Feldberg. 

Ja, meldet euch, wenn ihr da seid.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lunker (9. April 2012)

Fahren wir auch bei Regen nach Mainz.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## donald7 (9. April 2012)

Ich bekomme morgen meine Platte nebst 8 Schrauben rausgemacht. Alte Kriegsverletzung vom Schlüsselbein. Mit dem Gewichtsvorteil werde ich dann in ca. zwei Wochen wieder angreifen.

LG
Donald


----------



## uwe50 (10. April 2012)

donald7 schrieb:


> Ich bekomme morgen meine Platte nebst 8 Schrauben rausgemacht. Alte Kriegsverletzung vom Schlüsselbein. Mit dem Gewichtsvorteil werde ich dann in ca. zwei Wochen wieder angreifen.
> LG
> Donald



Dann viel Erfolg und schnelle Genesung!



lunker schrieb:


> Fahren wir auch bei Regen nach Mainz.
> Gruss
> Uwe



Hängt von vielen Faktoren ab. Ab kommenden Freitag werden die Prognosen den Trend anzeigen. Also Geduld!


*Aktuell kommt aus dem Südwesten eine Regenfront auf das Rhein Main Gebiet zu. Darum sage ich das heutige Treffen offiziell ab.
Niederschlagsprognose*


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (11. April 2012)

Schauen wir mal, ob es morgen mit radeln was wird.... 

Marion 

*Donnerstag, 12.04.2012, 18:00 Uhr*, 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.





Bitte beachten:


Hier zur Basisinformation.

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.

Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose

*Achtung! Unbedingt Lampen mitnehmen. Ca. 1 Stunde fahren wir noch in Dunkelheit. Dabei kann es auch schon wieder sehr kalt werden!*






Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN.


----------



## marita (12. April 2012)

Bin dabei!
Allerbeste Grüsse, Marita


----------



## hjw51 (12. April 2012)

Bin auch dabei Hansjörg


----------



## Scott-Ron (12. April 2012)

Ich auch!
Ron


----------



## tom194 (12. April 2012)

komme auch

gruß Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (12. April 2012)

Dann sind wir ja schon mindestens zu 6.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (12. April 2012)

Es kommen 2Personen,die sich 
Für die Adfc Tour gemeldet haben
Ich komme von Kriftel hj


----------



## uwe50 (13. April 2012)

* Fahrtechniktraining in Mainz am Sonntag, 15. April 2012, 11 Uhr* 

Anmeldung bitte direkt im Ausschreibungs-Forum vornehmen:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=573872  Danke! 

Wer will, kann mit uns bereits ab Kriftel/Hofheim mit dem Rad mitfahren.

Wir treffen uns um 

09.10 Uhr S-Bahn Kriftel

09.30 Uhr Ecke Hofheim: Heinrich-Weiss-Strasse/Ahornstrasse (Parkplatz Friedhof)

gemeinsam fahren wir dann nach Mainz und natürlich am Abend wieder zurück. 

Achtung: Die Wetterprognose für den Sonntag verändert sich aktuell zu wärmer, weniger Regen und mehr Sonne  
Bitte in jedem Fall am Sonntag nochmals hier ins Forum schauen. Eine Absage würde bis 08:15 Uhr erfolgen.

Als Mitfahrer haben sich bereits gemeldet:
Mrs. Rocky M. und ....
hjw51
tom194
Scott-Ron

trust2k und lunker: sagt Bescheid, ob ihr ab Kriftel/Hofheim mitfährt


----------



## lunker (13. April 2012)

Hallo zusammen,kämpfe seit dem Wochenende mit einer Erkältung und Halsentzündung.Habe gehofft diese bis zum Sonntag los zu werden was mir wohl nicht gelingt.Muss leider absagen.Werde aber übernächste Woche am Feierabendtreff teilnehmen dach ich nächste Woche Spätschicht habe.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## Trust2k (13. April 2012)

Also ich fahr ab Hofheim mit, ich pack dann paar normale Pedale und Schuhe mit ein. 

Bis Morgen.


----------



## tom194 (13. April 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> Also ich fahr ab Hofheim mit, ich pack dann paar normale Pedale und Schuhe mit ein.
> 
> Bis Morgen.??????
> 
> ...


----------



## Trust2k (13. April 2012)

ja mein ich doch =)

kommt davon wenn man es nebenher schreibt.

Also dann bis So und Euch ein schönes WE


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lunker (14. April 2012)

Da mich eine Angina aus dem Sattel geworfen hat werde ich versuchen morgen eure Fahrkünste für die Nachwelt im Bild festzuhalten.Sehen uns dann in Bretzenheim.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## lunker (15. April 2012)

Hallo wie ich am Sonntag erfahren habe veranstaltet ihr am kommenden Samstag ein Fahrtechnik-Training in Hofheim.Sollte jemand absagen würde ich gerne teilnehmen.

Gruß

Uwe


----------



## Trust2k (15. April 2012)

Hi, war ein sehr schöner Tag !! und 90km auch ne Zahl !!

ich würde auch gern Sa mitfahren, wenn ihr noch ein Platz frei habt.

LG Stefan


----------



## hjw51 (15. April 2012)

Das Fahrtechniktraining in Eppstein
Nicht Hofh.wird vom ADFC veranstaltet,
Teilnehmer haben wir begrenzt ,und
Ist leider schon voll
Ausgebucht glg.Hansjörg Weidmann


----------



## lunker (15. April 2012)

hjw51 schrieb:


> Das Fahrtechniktraining in Eppstein
> Nicht Hofh.wird vom ADFC veranstaltet,
> Teilnehmer haben wir begrenzt ,und
> Ist leider schon voll
> Ausgebucht glg.Hansjörg Weidmann



Hans Jörg sollte jemand absagen würde ich einspringen oder habt ihr eine Warteliste.

Gruß

Uwe


----------



## uwe50 (15. April 2012)

Thema Fahrtechnik: Am Sonntag, 6. Mai 2012 wird in der Pfalz ein Fahrtechniktraining für Fortgeschrittene ausgeschrieben. Die Teilnehmerzahl wird beschränkt sein. Mitglieder vom Club Beinhart haben Vorrang. Rückfragen bitte per PN (Private Nachricht) an mich.
Ansonsten werden wir versuchen, in unseren Dienstag und Donnerstag Touren vermehrt Übungseinheiten mit Fahrtechnik einzubauen. 


*Dienstag, 17.4.12, 18:30 Uhr*, (Sonnenuntergang 20:23 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Und das Wetter hat sich für Dienstag weiter verbessert. Wir fahren eine gemütliche Runde. Spätestens um 21 Uhr wollen wir an der Gundelhard zurück sein.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
*Achtung! Unbedingt Lampen mitnehmen. Ca. 1 Stunde fahren wir noch in Dunkelheit. Dabei kann es auch schon wieder sehr kalt werden!*


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Touren-Hinweis*
Beinhart Tour: Projekt H1 - Vom Rhein zur Lahn - Per Aspera ad Astra am Sonntag 22.April 2012
Rückfragen und Anmeldung bitte direkt im Ausschreibungsforum vornehmen.


----------



## Friendlyman (17. April 2012)

Bin dabei,
bis nachher
W.


----------



## hjw51 (17. April 2012)

komme auch Hansjörg


----------



## tom194 (17. April 2012)

bin auch dabei

gruß Thomas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. April 2012)

Frisch wirds am Donnerstag - aber wir fahren auch ohne Frühling !!!

Marion 

*Donnerstag, 19.04.2012, 18:00 Uhr*, 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
*Achtung! Unbedingt Lampen mitnehmen. Ca. 1 Stunde fahren wir noch in Dunkelheit. Dabei kann es auch schon wieder sehr kalt werden!*

 
Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## marita (18. April 2012)

Bin dabei!
Beste Grüsse, Marita


----------



## hjw51 (18. April 2012)

Fahre auch mit
Hansjörg


----------



## tom194 (18. April 2012)

Komme nicht da ich am Feiern bin


----------



## Kokomikou (18. April 2012)

was gibts denn zu feiern?? wir können ja alle nachkommen


----------



## tom194 (18. April 2012)




----------



## Friendlyman (18. April 2012)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Frisch wirds am Donnerstag - aber wir fahren auch ohne Frühling !!!
> 
> Marion
> 
> ...



Bin dabei Gruß W.


----------



## lunker (19. April 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


>



Alles Gute von mir zum Geburtstag.


Gruss

Uwe


----------



## marita (19. April 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


>



Häpi börsdei
auch von mir - und eine gelungene Geburtstagsfeier heute Abend bei der Pizzeria in Hofheim 
LG Marita


----------



## Scott-Ron (19. April 2012)

Alles gute zum Geburtstag!!
vorallem Gesundheit!!
Mfg - ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (19. April 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


>


 
Da simma dabei, datt is prihiiiiima.....

Alles Gute auch von mir und bis demnächst im Wald

Lutz


----------



## Friendlyman (19. April 2012)

.


----------



## Friendlyman (19. April 2012)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Tom.
L.G.
Wolfgang


----------



## Trust2k (19. April 2012)

Happy Birthday !!

LG Stefan


----------



## lunker (19. April 2012)

Würde auch gerne mitfeiern heute Abend habe leider Spätschicht.


Gruss

Uwe


----------



## marita (19. April 2012)

Ich schaffe meine Arbeit nicht. Muss deshalb leider absagen.
Schöne und trockene Fahrt euch! Marita


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (19. April 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


>


 
alles gute und feier schön


----------



## tom194 (19. April 2012)

Möchte mich bei allen hiermit für die Glückwünsche bedanken und hoffe Ihr kommt heute noch trocken nach Hause.
Bis nächste Woche 

Lg Thomas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (19. April 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


> Möchte mich bei allen hiermit für die Glückwünsche bedanken und hoffe Ihr kommt heute noch trocken nach Hause.
> Bis nächste Woche
> 
> Lg Thomas



Na dann gibts von mir auch noch späte Geburtstagswünsche und leider ist Deine Hoffnung für uns nicht aufgegangen . Ein Gewitter im April..... zum Glück hatte der Bauer vom Rettershof Mitleid mit uns...... brrrr:kotz:.

Bis nächste Woche!

Marion


----------



## Titanwade (20. April 2012)

Hey Tom, nachträglich alles Gute!


----------



## 's Silke (20. April 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


> Möchte mich bei allen hiermit für die Glückwünsche bedanken und hoffe Ihr kommt heute noch trocken nach Hause.
> Bis nächste Woche
> 
> Lg Thomas



Lieber Thomas!

Ich wünsche Dir auch noch alles, alles Gute nachträglich!


Bis bald 
LG Silke


----------



## tom194 (20. April 2012)

Titanwade schrieb:


> Hey Tom, nachträglich alles Gute!


Danke Christof

auf das man sich mal wieder sieht

gruß Thomas


----------



## tom194 (20. April 2012)

's Silke schrieb:


> Lieber Thomas!
> 
> Ich wünsche Dir auch noch alles, alles Gute nachträglich!
> 
> ...



Danke Silke

wann sieht man sich denn wieder zum Biken ??

gruß und schönes Wochenende Thomas


----------



## Trust2k (20. April 2012)

Fahr morgen um 10Uhr auf den Feldberg, wer Lust und Zeit halt..

10Uhr Total Tankstelle Sulzbach



schönes WE @ all


----------



## 's Silke (20. April 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


> Danke Silke
> 
> wann sieht man sich denn wieder zum Biken ??
> 
> gruß und schönes Wochenende Thomas




Ich denke nächste Woche. Dann kehrt bei mir wieder der Alltag ein .


Bis dahin und auch Dir ein schönes Wochenende
Silke


----------



## Scott-Ron (21. April 2012)

Hi Stefan!
Normal ja,  aber hab leider was vor.
- ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (21. April 2012)

Servus, hat morgen wer was geplant?  
Wollte morgen mal auf den Staufen/Kaisertempel oder wieder aufm Feldberg. 
Das Wetter war heute sehr durchwachsen und auf dem Feldberg, hat man kaum die Hand vor Augen gesehen


----------



## uwe50 (22. April 2012)

Bitte dieses Forum *Beinhart-Feierabend-MTB-Treff im Main-Taunus*  inhaltlich nicht entfremden, sodass neue Leser weiterhin zielgerichtete  Informationen zu organisierten Touren von Beinhart-Mitgliedern im Main Taunus finden. In der Praxis bedeutet das: Ausschreibungen vor allem für Di. und Do., Anmeldungen dazu, Absage von Angemeldeten und wetter-bedingte Absage von einem Treffen.


Nutzt für spontane Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis in Zukunft das Forum MTB Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus
Nutzt für individuelle Informationen und Rückfragen die "Private Nachricht" 
Und für die Themen, für die es noch kein spezielles Forum gibt: allgemeiner Plausch Fred für alles was kein Thema hat



Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. Das nächste Treffen:

*Dienstag, 24.4.12, 18:30 Uhr*, (Sonnenuntergang 20:34 Uhr) 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir müssen auch diese Woche nochmals mit typischem April Wetter rechnen. Bitte schaut um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum, ob das Treffen statt findet. Wer dazu keine Gelegenheit hat, kann bei mir ab 17 Uhr auch telefonisch nachfragen,

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
*Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## lunker (22. April 2012)

Bin dabei

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Trust2k (22. April 2012)

ok wird gemacht, verzeiht mir


----------



## hjw51 (23. April 2012)

Fahre mit.Hj


----------



## Friendlyman (23. April 2012)

bin dabei
bis morgen
W.


----------



## cubebea (24. April 2012)

Kann heute nicht mit.
Grüße Bea


----------



## uwe50 (24. April 2012)

Die "Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose" zeigt eine Besserung erst ab 20 Uhr.

*Aus diesem Grund ist die Runde von heute Abend hiermit abgesagt.*

Hier könnt Ihr statt dessen mal zuschauen, wie Profis ihre Runden drehen und wie Franzosen Schweizer in einem günstigen Augenblick auf Platz 2 verweisen.  Viel Spaß!

Falls jemand trotzdem fahren will, nutzt dafür das Forum MTB Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus


----------



## yvonne283 (25. April 2012)

Hallihallo wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Hab noch garnix gelesen. Oder steht das woanders? Lg yvonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (25. April 2012)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Hallihallo wie sieht es denn morgen aus? Hab noch garnix gelesen. Oder steht das woanders? Lg yvonne



Hallo yvonne

schon von Dir was zu lesen und auf jeden Fall biste hier richtig denke mal das Marion noch was schreibt oder auch Urs da ja das Wetter morgen hoffe ich wärmer wird.
Ich werde morgen dabei sein

lg Thomas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (25. April 2012)

Besser spät als gar nicht.... kommt der Frühling und die Anmeldung !!!!

Wir sehen uns morgen

Marion 

@ Ivonne: schön von Dir zu hören und Dich morgen zu sehen!!!!


*Donnerstag, 26.04.2012, 18:00 Uhr*, 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.





Bitte beachten:


Hier zur Basisinformation.

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 

Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.

Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose

*Achtung! Unbedingt Lampen mitnehmen. Ca. 1 Stunde fahren wir noch in Dunkelheit. Dabei kann es auch schon wieder sehr kalt werden!*






Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## hjw51 (25. April 2012)

Bin auch dabei ,fahre 17.45 uhr
Von Kriftel,Lindenplatz,bringe ev noch
Jemand mit.glg Hansjörg


----------



## lunker (25. April 2012)

Bin auch dabei.


Gruss

Uwe


----------



## cubebea (25. April 2012)

Kann auch kommen.
Grüßle Bea


----------



## 's Silke (26. April 2012)

Ich komme auch mit. Mal sehen, was unser Wettergott nachher anstellt  ...


Bis denne 
Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (26. April 2012)

Hi hallo!
Bin wieder nächste Woche dabei
- Vereinsfahrt Berlin!!
Gute, trockene und Unfallfreie fahrt!
Bis dann   - ron


----------



## yvonne283 (26. April 2012)

Mmh wollte absagen. Hab  mir naechsten do fest vorgenommen. Viel Spass Euch!


----------



## Robert787 (26. April 2012)

Schön wars und troken wars auch!!!

Bis zum nächsten mal.


----------



## uwe50 (30. April 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. Das nächste Treffen:

*Dienstag, 01.05.12, 11:00 Uhr*, 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir fahren in einer gemütliche Runde um den Judenkopf, so dass wir dann um 14:59 in Eppstein am Schmerzberg zuschauen können, wie die Radprofis diesen "Berg" bewältigen. 

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
[Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


*Achtung: 
Bitte alle mitmachen an der 2. MTB-Testfahrt der Eppsteiner am Samstag, 5. Mai 2012, 10:00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Eppstein*
Nähere Infos könnt ihr bei mir mittels Private Nachricht (PN) anfordern


----------



## donald7 (30. April 2012)

Hi Biker,

ich bin morgen dabei (wenn`s nicht regnet) und bringe noch einen Freund mit.
Mal schauen, was ihr so unter gemütlich versteht.

Donald


----------



## hjw51 (2. Mai 2012)

Do. Ich werde fahren soll trocken sein,
Wir warten alle auf Marions Ankündigung,
Glg. Hansjörg


----------



## yvonne283 (2. Mai 2012)

Tina und ich sind dann auch dabei.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (2. Mai 2012)

Puhhhh. Sorry, schon wieder so spät . 

Wer ist dabei? Freu mich besonders über Gemütlichfahrer !!!!

Marion 

*Donnerstag, 03.05.2012, 18:00 Uhr*

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
*Achtung! Unbedingt Lampen mitnehmen. Ca. 1 Stunde fahren wir noch in Dunkelheit. Dabei kann es auch schon wieder sehr kalt werden!*

 
Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## xoome (2. Mai 2012)

Gemütlich!
Da bin ich dabei


----------



## 's Silke (3. Mai 2012)

Ich auch! Ich auch !

Bis nachher
Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (3. Mai 2012)

ich warte mal ab, ob ich den Zahnarzttermin verlegen kann, dann ja. Also Ankündigung mit Vorbehalt. 
Gemütlich klingt nett, die Tour mit Picard vorgestern hatte 1688 Höhenmeter...


----------



## Scott-Ron (3. Mai 2012)

Gute fahrt euch!!
Bis nächste Wochen vielleicht
Ron


----------



## uwe50 (4. Mai 2012)

*Samstag, 5.5.12, 10 Uhr, Bahnhof Eppstein*

Details hier: Zweite Testfahrt zum Judenkopf 

... und hier noch das Höchster Kreisblatt zum Thema "Königsweg für die Biker?"


----------



## uwe50 (5. Mai 2012)

*Heutige 2. Testfahrt in Eppstein zum Judenkopf*

Etwa 50 Mountainbiker treffen trotz widerlicher Wetterprognose in Eppstein ein, um in vier Gruppen die 25 km lange Strecke bei 700 Höhenmeter abzufahren. Während der Tour gab es einen kurzen Regenschauer, am Ende der Tour kam dann der richtige Regen. Da waren aber die meisten bereits bei der Rückfahrt oder in der Wunderbar weite Welt. Die einen fanden heute neue Trails, die anderen interessante Gespräche und wieder andere das Erlebnis, in einer Gruppe mit dem Mountainbike unterwegs zu sein. 

Die gewählte Strecke beinhaltete bereits Kompromisse. Selbstverständlich kann man das Ganze auch umgekehrt fahren und die vielen Trails-Abzweigungen eröffnen reichhaltige Streckenvariationen auf engstem Raum.

Wer das Gebiet näher kennen lernen möchte, kann sich z.B. am 

Sonntag 19.08.2012 für den Eppsteintrail-MTB-Marathon anmelden oder 
an den Beinhart MTB.-Treffs Dienstag und Donnerstag in Hofheim bzw. Kelkheim oder 
an den MTB-Treffs vom TV-Lorsbach (Mo. und Sa.) teilnehmen 

Noch zwei Bitten an die TeilnehmerInnen:

Bitte die heutige Strecke in keiner Weise veröffentlichen
Wer den Beurteilungsbogen noch nicht ausgefüllt hat, kann diesen als PDF-Datei unter der E-Mail Adresse [email protected] anfordern.

Zum Schluss allen noch ein herzliches Dankeschön. Mir hat es Spass gemacht!


----------



## basiek (6. Mai 2012)

hallo,
ihr fährt nurt unter der Woche, oder? Kennt Ihr ein MTB-Treff in Taunus aber am Wochenende?


----------



## uwe50 (6. Mai 2012)

basiek schrieb:


> hallo,
> ihr fährt nurt unter der Woche, oder? Kennt Ihr ein MTB-Treff in Taunus aber am Wochenende?



siehe voriger Beitrag: TV-Lorsbach auch am Samstag



*2. Testfahrt Eppstein*
Und hier noch den Fragebogen zur Testfahrt ...

Als Exceldatei bitte anfordern unter [email protected]


----------



## uwe50 (6. Mai 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. Das nächste Treffen:

*Dienstag, 08.05.12, 18:30 Uhr*, 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir fahren in einer gemütliche Runde Richtung Eppenhain. Und wenn sie trocken sind natürlich auf unseren Lieblingstrails  

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
[Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Achtung:*
Bei der Beinhart Tourenwoche in Nauders vom Sa. 7.-14.7.12 ist noch ein Einzelzimmer frei (Bad und Balkon gemeinsam mit anderem Einzelzimmer). Anfragen an mich mittels Privater Nachricht (PN).


----------



## basiek (6. Mai 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten.
> 
> hi & danke. Am Di wird nicht klappen, aber an WEs gerne. was sind die Vorrausetzungen/Bedingungen?
> VG B


----------



## basiek (6. Mai 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> siehe voriger Beitrag: TV-Lorsbach auch an Samstag
> 
> Danke für den Tipp! Muss man TV-Mitglied sein? Muss man sich anmelden oder einfach vorbei kommen?
> VG B


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## basiek (6. Mai 2012)

basiek schrieb:


> uwe50 schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten.
> ...


----------



## basiek (6. Mai 2012)

Danke für den Tipp! Muss man TV-Mitglied sein? Muss man sich anmelden oder einfach vorbei kommen? 
VG B[/QUOTE]


----------



## cubebea (7. Mai 2012)

Bin am Di. 8.05. dabei. Bringe noch jemand mit.


----------



## hjw51 (7. Mai 2012)

werde auch mitfahren HansJörg


----------



## basiek (7. Mai 2012)

hjw51 schrieb:


> werde auch mitfahren HansJörg



bei mir gehts leider nur am WE - leider erst um Juni. Der 2.6. steht schon fest.


----------



## Kokomikou (8. Mai 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wir fahren in einer gemütliche Runde Richtung Eppenhain. Und wenn sie trocken sind natürlich auf unseren Lieblingstrails


Bin ja mal gespannt was "unsere" Lieblingstrails sind


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (8. Mai 2012)

Dabei!


Bis nachher 
Silke


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (9. Mai 2012)

Donnerstag ist der wärmste Tag der Woche. Wenn das mal kein Grund zum Biken ist.... !!!!

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 10.05.2012, 18:00 Uhr*,

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.




Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
*Achtung! Unbedingt Lampen mitnehmen. Ca. 1 Stunde fahren wir noch in Dunkelheit. Dabei kann es auch schon wieder sehr kalt werden!*

 

Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## uwe50 (9. Mai 2012)

Und hier ein Bericht aus dem Wiesbadener Kurier

*Mountainbike: Route um den Judenkopf kommt bei Radsportlern an*


----------



## Scott-Ron (9. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei!
bis dann - freu mich
ron


----------



## Scott-Ron (9. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei!
bis dann - freu mich
ron


----------



## xoome (10. Mai 2012)

Auch dabei


----------



## 's Silke (10. Mai 2012)

Ich auch!


 Silke


----------



## Katarina (10. Mai 2012)

bin auch dabei 
bis später, freue mich


----------



## tom194 (10. Mai 2012)

komme auch 

gruß thomas


----------



## uwe50 (10. Mai 2012)

Scott-Ron schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> bis dann - freu mich
> ron





Scott-Ron schrieb:


> Bin dabei!
> bis dann - freu mich
> ron



... will auch sehen, wie der "doppelte" Ron aussieht  und zudem haben wir sommerliche Temperaturen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (10. Mai 2012)

komme von Kriftel ,
Bringe ev noch weitere Fahrer mit
17.45 Uhr ab Lindenplatz
Hansjörg


----------



## Friendlyman (10. Mai 2012)

Bis gleich
Gruß
W


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (10. Mai 2012)

... und Bianca ist auch dabei!!!!


----------



## bfri (10. Mai 2012)

Anke und ich kommen höchstwahrscheinlich auch. Soll ja gemütlich werden. 

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## pitr_dubovich (10. Mai 2012)

mache mich auf den weg, könnte gerade so klappen.

Regards,
Pitr


----------



## uwe50 (12. Mai 2012)

*UCI World Cup 2012 XCE 2 - Nove Mesto*

NovÃ© M Ästo na Morav Ä liegt gute 150 Kilometer sÃ¼d-Ã¶stlich der tschechischen Landeshauptstadt Prag.  

Fr. 11.5.12, 13:50 Cross Country Eliminator Finals - Aufzeichnung
So. 13.5.12, 10:00 Women Cross Country - DirektÃ¼bertragung
So. 13.5.12, 14:00 Men Corss Country - DirektÃ¼bertagung


----------



## uwe50 (14. Mai 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. Das nächste Treffen:

*Dienstag, 15.05.12, 18:30 Uhr*, 
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Hoffen wir, dass das Wetter am Dienstag in Wirklichkeit besser ist als die Prognose. Eine Absage würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr in diesem Forum erfolgen.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
[Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Achtung:*
Bei der Beinhart Tourenwoche in Nauders vom Sa. 7.-14.7.12 ist noch Platz frei. Anfragen an mich mittels Privater Nachricht (PN).


----------



## uwe50 (15. Mai 2012)

Nun, das Wetter scheint tatsächlich besser zu sein als erwartet.

*Da sich aber bisher noch niemand gemeldet hat, lasse ich den Treff heute Abend ausfallen.*

Das gibt mir dann auch die Möglichkeit, noch einiges im Büro aufzuarbeiten, was halt so nach einem Workshop Tag alles zu erledigen ist.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (15. Mai 2012)

Hallöle,

und auch am Donnerstag seid Ihr führerlos - Uwe und ich sind in südlicheren Gefilden unterwegs .

Aber Ihr kennt Euch ja gut aus und findet die Schlammlöcher bestimmt auch ohne uns .

Bis nächste Woche!

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (19. Mai 2012)

*UCI World Cup 2012 XCE 3 und XCO 4 - La Bresse*

La Bresse liegt in den Südvogesen. Die Beinhart Tourenwoche vom 2.-9.6.12 findet nur etwa 10 km in Südöstlicher Richtung in in Kruth statt. 


Fr. 18.5.12, 18:20 Cross Country Eliminator Finals - Aufzeichnung
So. 20.5.12, 11:30 Women Cross Country - Direktübertragung
So. 20.5.12, 14:00 Men Cross Country - Direktübertagung


----------



## uwe50 (20. Mai 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 
Die nächsten Dienstags-Treffen, ab sofort wieder näher zum Feldberg 

*Dienstag, 22.05.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:15 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Leider ist die Prognose auch für diesen Dienstag alles andere als regenfrei. Eine Absage würde bis spätestens 17 Uhr in diesem Forum erfolgen.

Wenn es vom Wetter her klappt, ist das Ziel der Glaskopf oberhalb von Glashütten. Sicherheitshalber bitte Lampen mitnehmen. Ziel ist jedoch die Rückkehr an der Roten Mühle bis spätestens 21.30

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
[Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Achtung:*
Bei der Beinhart Tourenwoche in Nauders vom Sa. 7.-14.7.12 ist noch Platz frei. Anfragen an mich mittels Privater Nachricht (PN).


----------



## pitr_dubovich (21. Mai 2012)

wie jetzt, ab sofort nicht mehr hofheim ehrenmal?

Best regards,
Pitr


----------



## hallotv (21. Mai 2012)

Moin,
wenn es vom Wetter her passt, bin ich dabei und bringe Suzah mit.
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## lunker (22. Mai 2012)

Habe zwei Wochen nach meiner Leistenbruch-Op überstanden und werde am Donnerstag wieder einsteigen.Bis dahin.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## Kokomikou (22. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei Urs, bis heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (22. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei
Bis nachher
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## cubebea (22. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei.
Bis später. Grüße Bea


----------



## jm23 (22. Mai 2012)

...sind auch dabei (jürgen +1)

Grüße


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (22. Mai 2012)

Wem das heute mit dem Wetter gefallen hat, der darf am Donnerstag gleich noch mal. Beste Vorhersagen...... Staub, wir kommen!!!!! 

Marion 

*Donnerstag, 24.05.2012, 18:00 Uhr*, 


*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*


Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.



Bitte beachten:



Hier zur Basisinformation.

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.

Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.

Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose

*Achtung! Unbedingt Lampen mitnehmen. Ca. 1 Stunde fahren wir noch in Dunkelheit. Dabei kann es auch schon wieder sehr kalt werden!*





Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## lunker (22. Mai 2012)

Dabei

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## hjw51 (23. Mai 2012)

Bin wieder im Land,fahre Morgen mit 
Ab Kriftel 17.45 Uhr  glg.Hansjörg


----------



## Scott-Ron (23. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei,  bis morgen!
ron


----------



## cubelars (24. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme ebenfalls mit. Yuhuuuuu

Bis heute Abend,
Lars


----------



## tom194 (24. Mai 2012)

Wolfgang und ich sind auch dabei

gruß Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (29. Mai 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 29.05.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:24 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bei der heutigen Runde fahren wir am Schluss von Königstein den flowigen Trail runter Richtung Bad Soden (Tennisplätze). Zurück an der Roten Mühle werden wir im ca. 21.00 sein.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
[Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (29. Mai 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 29.05.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:24 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bei der heutigen Runde fahren wir am Schluss von Königstein den flowigen Trail runter Richtung Bad Soden (Tennisplätze). Zurück an der Roten Mühle werden wir im ca. 21.00 sein.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
[Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## cubebea (29. Mai 2012)

Bin dabei, bis später.
Grüße Bea


----------



## hallotv (29. Mai 2012)

Ich bin dabei und bringe Suzah mit.

Bis später,
Thomas


----------



## lunker (29. Mai 2012)

Dabei

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## hjw51 (29. Mai 2012)

Komme auch Hansjörg


----------



## tom194 (29. Mai 2012)

Bin auch dabei

gruß Thomas


----------



## Robert787 (29. Mai 2012)

Komme auch mit.

Bis gleich Robert


----------



## uwe50 (29. Mai 2012)

Nach der Tour (heute 11 Personen, die vor diversen Stadtfesten geflohen sind ) ist vor der Tour - diesmal durch die Teilnehmer selber organisiert, da Marion und ich aussetzen müssen ...

hjw51 hat sich bereit erklärt, sich eine Tour auszudenken.

*Donnerstag, 31.05.2012, 18:00 Uhr*, 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:
Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose

Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## bfri (31. Mai 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> hjw51 hat sich bereit erklärt, sich eine Tour auszudenken.
> Donnerstag, 31.05.2012, 18:00 Uhr


Ich bin noch unentschlossen. Heute Mittag sind Regen-Schauer angesagt. Ich warte mal ab, wie es sich kurzfristig entwickelt und ob wirklich was kommt.

Gruß
Birger


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (31. Mai 2012)

Leichter Regen ist angesagt,mache 
Mich auf den Weg,werde  jedenfalls 
Um 18.00 Uhr beim Ehrendenkmal sein
Glg.Hansjörg


----------



## bfri (31. Mai 2012)

Es sieht auch nach Regen aus. Aber ich sitze sowieso noch im Büro und werde es nicht bis 18:00 Uhr schaffen.


----------



## tom194 (31. Mai 2012)

werde nach Hofheim kommen wenn`s nicht gerade doll regnet

gruß Thomas


----------



## tom194 (31. Mai 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


> werde nach Hofheim kommen wenn`s nicht gerade doll regnet
> 
> gruß Thomas




Naja wird glaube ich doch Nix da es hier in Höchst schon recht stark zu regnen angefangen hat


----------



## lunker (31. Mai 2012)

Bei mir in Eppstein regnet es auch mit Sturm.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## lunker (31. Mai 2012)

Wird momentan wieder heller am Horizont und regen hat aufgehört.Sollten um 18.30 Uhr starten.


Gruss

Uwe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (31. Mai 2012)

Über diesen Link, der immer bei der Ausschreibung dabei ist, sieht man jetzt um 17:15 die Prognose bis 22 Uhr. Die Geschwindigkeit kann man regulieren und auch stoppen, um mit der Maus die Zustände je Stunde besser ansehen zu können (dabei Karte vergrössern auf das Rhein Main Gebiet)

Danach ist um 18 Uhr das Schlimmste vorbei, um 22 Uhr ist das Frankfurter Gebiet wieder am Rand einer Regenzone.... 

*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose*

Aktualisierungen der Prognosen jeweils um ca. 3:30, 6:30, 9:30, 12:30, *15:30*, 18:30, 21:30, 0:30 (MEZ)

d.h. ab 16 Uhr kann man eine Teilnahme schon recht gut planen ...

Viel Spass denjenigen, die sich getrauen


----------



## uwe50 (3. Juni 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 05.06.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:31 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

hjw51 wird die Tour übernehmen.  

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
[Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Aktuell befinde ich mich mit 13 MitbikerInnen in der Beinhhart-Tourenwoche von Kruth (Elsass). Gestern bei bestem Wetter eine Einführungstour von der wir uns heute bei Dauerregen grundlegend erholen .

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per E-Mail, PN oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## lunker (4. Juni 2012)

Dabei

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## Friendlyman (4. Juni 2012)

hab nachtschicht


----------



## hjw51 (5. Juni 2012)

Es wird nicht regnen,kein
Grund zu Hause zu bleiben!
Wir fahren glg. Hansjörg


----------



## tom194 (5. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei


gruß Thomas


----------



## cubelars (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
wird eng bei mir. Ich versuche es, wartet aber nicht auf mich.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (5. Juni 2012)

Hallöle,

von meiner Seite leider schon wieder ein bikefreier Donnerstag . Was ein Glück ist der Feiertagsstress bald vorbei !

Wir sehen uns nächsten Donnerstag wieder!

Marion


----------



## hjw51 (6. Juni 2012)

Wir fahren 10.30 Uhr von
Hoch.Ehrendenkmal ,Richtung Rhein
Bingen Rebberge,ca 5 std für das Sitzfleisch
ca 100 km plus minus 50 km,- 
Wer fährt noch mit glg. Hansjörg


----------



## -mats- (6. Juni 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten.
> 
> *Dienstag, 05.06.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:31 Uhr)
> *Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
> ...


 
Mich würde generell interessieren, bei einer eurer Touren aus kelkheim oder Hofheim und Umgebung mitzufahren ... wie lange seit ihr da so im Schnitt unterwegs, wie anspruchsvoll sind die Touern? Ich weiss hier darf man keine Karten posten, aber vielleicht per PN oder jemand hat ein GPS-Log ... würde mich nur interessieren, ob ich das überhaupt "schaffe" unter der Woche 

Gruss,
Mats


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lunker (6. Juni 2012)

Hi Hans-Jörg das ist mir zu weit habe etwas Zeitmangel,werde ein bisschen um den Feldberg kurven.Bis Dienstag in alter frische.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## tom194 (7. Juni 2012)

Komme zur Brücke bis gleich

gruß Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (9. Juni 2012)

*UCI MTB World Cup 2012 *
DHI 3 - Down Hill Finals Fort William GBR 
Sonntag, 10.6.12, ab 12.15 Uhr (3.15pm cet Finalläufe?)

Zum Mitschauen/Nachschauen


----------



## uwe50 (10. Juni 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 12.06.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:36 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Leider sind die Wetterprognosen auch für diesen Dienstag nicht berauschend. Bitte bei unsicherem Wetter um 17 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob das Treffen stattfindet (oder mich anrufen).


Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## hjw51 (11. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei 
Hansjörg


----------



## Friendlyman (12. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei
Gruß
Wolfgang


----------



## lunker (12. Juni 2012)

Sollte es trocken bleiben bin ich auch dabei.


Gruss

Uwe


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (12. Juni 2012)

Endlich haben wir diese störenden Feiertage überstanden und es tritt wieder Ruhe in unser Biketreffleben ein .

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 14.06.2012, 18:00 Uhr*, 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*


Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Hier zur Basisinformation.

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.

Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.

Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.

Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## hjw51 (13. Juni 2012)

Morgen wird es schön,
Fahre mit  Gruß Hansjörg
komme von Kriftel
17.45 Uhr ab Lindenplatz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cyp_79 (13. Juni 2012)

Falls das Wetter mitmacht bin dabei...
Gruß!
Cyp


----------



## Friendlyman (13. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei.
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## lunker (13. Juni 2012)

Auch dabei.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## 's Silke (14. Juni 2012)

Dabei!


  Silke


----------



## Cynthia (14. Juni 2012)

Ich auch 







 Bis später!


----------



## cubelars (15. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
fährt jemand bei der CTF am Sonntag in Kronberg mit?

http://www.mtv-kronberg.de/templates/php/index.php?ar=3/1

Gruß,
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (15. Juni 2012)

klingt verlockend. wenn ich es am sonntag schaffe so früh aufzustehen fahre ich mit


----------



## uwe50 (17. Juni 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 19.06.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:39 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


*Die ganze Woche bin ich beruflich in Düsseldorf und kann leider am Dienstag nicht dabei sein. Meldet Euch hier im Forum an - gemeinsam wir es sicher eine abwechslungsreiche Tour geben (sofern dann das Wetter noch mitspielt).*


----------



## Kokomikou (18. Juni 2012)

Also, ich würde morgen die Tour vom Urs übernehmen. Allerdings ab Hofheim/Ehrenmal. Ich habe leider keine Möglichkeit pünktlich zur Roten Mühle zu kommen.

Wer also Lust hat sich anzuschließen für eine Tour rund um Staufen, Judenkopf oder Atzelberg........18,30 Uhr Hofheim/Ehrenmal

Gruß
                   Lutz


----------



## hjw51 (18. Juni 2012)

OK.ich bin dabei ab
Ehrendenkmal Hofheim
Hansjörg


----------



## Kokomikou (18. Juni 2012)

Na, da sind wir ja schon zwei.
Nur keine Hemmungen. Wenn's Wetter so bleibt trocknen auch die letzten trails noch ab. Und Fussball wird doch erst ab Freitag wieder interessant. 

Ach ja: .......ich kann auch langsam.....


----------



## Friendlyman (19. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei,
Bis nachher.
Gruß W.


----------



## marita (19. Juni 2012)

Bin auch dabei - in Hofheim/Ehrenmal.
Marita


----------



## tom194 (19. Juni 2012)

komme auch 


gruß Thomas


----------



## tomtomba (19. Juni 2012)

ich wäre dann heute auch mal am Start.....
bin der mit dem schweren roten Simplon


----------



## Kokomikou (19. Juni 2012)

tomtomba schrieb:


> ich wäre dann heute auch mal am Start.....
> bin der mit dem schweren roten Simplon


 
na, dann nehmen wir mal die extra steilen Rampen heute


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (20. Juni 2012)

Guten Morgen,

nun bräuchten wir noch einen Freiwilligen für Donnerstag  . Ich bin in der Pfalz auf dem runden Geburtstag meiner Mutter. Da muß ich hin, sonst droht Enterbung !

Tobt Euch schön aus!

Bis nächste Woche,

Marion


----------



## hjw51 (20. Juni 2012)

Den Weg zur Piza finden
wir immer.Ich bin dabei Hansjörg


----------



## 's Silke (21. Juni 2012)

Ich würde auch vor der Pizza noch eine Runde drehen .
Wer noch?


 Silke


----------



## tom194 (21. Juni 2012)

also wenn's so mit dem Wetter bleibt bin ich auch für ne runde dabei

gruß Thomas


----------



## tom194 (21. Juni 2012)

hjw51 schrieb:


> Den Weg zur Piza finden
> wir immer.Ich bin dabei Hansjörg


?????der weg zur Piza


----------



## Robert787 (21. Juni 2012)

Wenn es sein muss fahre ich auch noch ne Runde vor der Pizza.

Um 18:00 am Ehrenmal?????
Oder wann und wo?????


----------



## tom194 (21. Juni 2012)

ja 18.00h wie gehabt

gruß und bis später


----------



## hjw51 (21. Juni 2012)

18.00 Uhr. Ehrenmal , die Sonne  scheint
Glg.hj


----------



## uwe50 (22. Juni 2012)

*UCI MTB World Cup 2012 in Mont-Sainte-Anne (CAN) *

mit Direktübertragungen - so spannend wie Fussball 

Samstag, 23.6.12, 17:20 Uhr:  XCO 5 - Women Cross Country 
Samstag, 23.6.12, 19:50 Uhr:  XCO 5 - Men Cross Country 
Sonntag, 24.6.12, 20:15 Uhr:  DHI 4 - Down Hill Finals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (24. Juni 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 26.06.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:40 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Der Regen vergangener Wochen hat den Boden gut aufgeweicht mit vielen Schlammstellen im Gelände. Nun, die Wende zum sonnigen warmen Wetter könnte vollzogen werden - Die Prognose für nächsten Dienstag sieht wenigstens nicht schlecht aus.

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## lunker (24. Juni 2012)

Dabei

Gruss Uwe


----------



## NZAnnie (24. Juni 2012)

Hallo, 
bin grade erst in die Gegend gezogen und suche Leute mit denen ich fahren kann - das MTB ist allerdings grade auch erst aus dem 4-Monate Hiatus gekommen (i.e. ausgepackt worden). Da in Uwe50's Kommentar steht, dass jeder mitdarf/kann - bedeutet das, das auch Anfaenger/Wiedereinsteiger willkommen sind? Wenn ja: woran erkennt man euch, und wie kommt man mit oeffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zum Treffpunkt? 

Vielen Dank, 
Annie


----------



## uwe50 (25. Juni 2012)

NZAnnie schrieb:


> Da in Uwe50's Kommentar steht, dass jeder mitdarf/kann - bedeutet das, das auch Anfaenger/Wiedereinsteiger willkommen sind? Wenn ja: woran erkennt man euch, und wie kommt man mit oeffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln zum Treffpunkt?



Um die Gruppe nicht extrem aufzuhalten, ist etwas Grundkondition schon von Vorteil. Die Durchschnittsgeschindigkeit beträgt bei durchschnittlich 3 % Steigung (auf 1 km 30 Höhenmeter) meistens so um die 10 km/h, in der Ebene ca. 15 km/h. 

Insgesamt sind die Touren am Donnerstag etwas "gemütlicher" als am Dienstag.

Für die Anfahrt kannst Du die S-Bahn bis nach Höchst oder Hofheim nutzen. Die Königsteiner Bahn (K-Bahn) führt von Höchst bis Kelkheim. 

Weitere Rückfragen gerne per Private Nachricht ...


----------



## cubebea (25. Juni 2012)

Bin dabei.
Bis Morgen Bea


----------



## AnkoGenius (25. Juni 2012)

HI!!
Ich denke ich fahre am Donnerstag mal mit. Wo muss ich hinkommen??
Grüsse aus Dietzenbach


PS:...aber nicht aufm Auto


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (25. Juni 2012)

AnkoGenius schrieb:


> Wo muss ich hinkommen??



Steht weiter oben/unten (je nach Einstellung) in der Ausschreibung. Wenn Du auf die Link klickst erlebst du eine Überraschung 

*Dienstag, 26.06.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:40 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.


----------



## AnkoGenius (25. Juni 2012)

Ok ;-)


----------



## feldbergbiker (25. Juni 2012)

Hallo

überlege mal bei euch mitzufahren, wie lange gehen denn die Touren?

Gruß

Rainer






uwe50 schrieb:


> Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten.
> 
> *Dienstag, 26.06.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:40 Uhr)
> *Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
> ...


----------



## uwe50 (26. Juni 2012)

feldbergbiker schrieb:


> ...wie lange gehen denn die Touren?



zwischen 21 und spätestens 21:30 sind wir an der Roten Mühle zurück.


----------



## 's Silke (26. Juni 2012)

Ich komme nachher auch mit.

 Silke


----------



## hjw51 (26. Juni 2012)

Komme auch hj


----------



## AnkoGenius (26. Juni 2012)

ich auch...


----------



## prodigy (26. Juni 2012)

Hallo Urs,
ich komme auch 

bis nachher,
Uli


----------



## Cynthia (26. Juni 2012)

Dabei ...


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (26. Juni 2012)

Die einen radeln noch, die anderen schreiben schon . Am Donnerstag gehts weiter!!!!

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 28.06.2012, 18:00 Uhr*, 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (27. Juni 2012)

Das war doch mal wieder eine schöne Tour von der Roten Mühle zum Fuchsstein und Fuchstanz bei bestem Wetter heute. 
Die verwertbaren Bilder von unserem kleinen "Technikexperiment" habe ich ins Fotoalbum gestellt:

http://fotos.mtb-news.de/s/50498

Ich hoffe, es fühlt sich niemand auf den Schlips getreten. Wenn doch, dann einfach melden und ich lösche das Foto wieder. Wobei die iPhone-Kamera im Wald und bei Bewegung auch nicht wirklich Details erkennen lässt. 

Ein kleiner Vorgeschmack bezüglich Qualität, Ladies first:


----------



## lunker (27. Juni 2012)

Dabei.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## hjw51 (27. Juni 2012)

Fahre auch mit,soll schön 
Warm sein
Hansjörg


----------



## Scott-Ron (27. Juni 2012)

Hoffen wir mal das uns Petrus wohlgesonnen ist!!!
(Wetter)
Darf wieder und hab richtig Lust.!
Bis dann - ron


----------



## Hirschen (28. Juni 2012)

Hallo an alle pedalophilen Triebtreter;-)

am Samstag möchte ich mich euch bei der Feldbergtour anschließen und freue mich schon riesig darauf. 

Da ich ganz neu dabei bin, bin ich gespannt, was mich hier erwartet.

Freue mich auf viele neue Erfahrungen und ein bisschen Unterstützung beim Fahrtechniktraining.

Herzliche Grüße
Tina


----------



## uwe50 (28. Juni 2012)

Hirschen schrieb:


> am Samstag möchte ich mich euch bei der Feldbergtour anschließen und freue mich schon riesig darauf.



Diese Feldberg-Tour ist vom ADFC ausgeschrieben, geführt durch hjw51 und startet am 
*Samstag, 30.6.12, 10:00 Uhr* 
in Kriftel, Frankfurter Straße 21 (Krifteler Café und Eisstübchen)

Für weitere Information hier klicken

Auch Gäste sind zu dieser Tour herzlich willkommen.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (29. Juni 2012)

Hat eigentlich außer mir noch jemand gestern Grasmilben abbekommen? Sehe aus wir ein Streuselkuchen und das juckt vielleicht.... scheuer...kratz....juck ???

Marion


----------



## matthias2003 (29. Juni 2012)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich außer mir noch jemand gestern Grasmilben abbekommen? Sehe aus wir ein Streuselkuchen und das juckt vielleicht.... scheuer...kratz....juck ???
> 
> Marion



mich juckts auch, habe den Kram aber vom GoWa


----------



## uwe50 (29. Juni 2012)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Hat eigentlich außer mir noch jemand gestern Grasmilben abbekommen?



Nein, aber heute Nacht haben mich die Mücken überfallen ...


*UCI MTB World Cup 2012 in Windham (USA) *

mit Direktübertragungen oder zum nachträglichen schauen

Samstag, 30.6.12, 17:20 Uhr:  XCO 6 - Women Cross Country 
Samstag, 30.6.12, 19:50 Uhr:  XCO 6 - Men Cross Country 
Sonntag, 01.7.12, 20:15 Uhr:  DHI 5 - Down Hill Finals - statt Spanien-Italien 


Viel Spannung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jm23 (30. Juni 2012)

Hallo zusammen!!
Ich komm´ nachher mit auf´n Feldberg, hoffe das Gewitter hat sich bis dahin verzogen 
-freu mich auf Euch!!

lg Jürgen


----------



## lunker (30. Juni 2012)

Komme nach Kriftel.

Gruss Uwe

(Habe mir auch die Grasmilben eingefangen.)


----------



## Scott-Ron (30. Juni 2012)

Hi ,hab mir keine eingefangen, glück gehabt!
Alles gute Marion ,gute Besserung!!!
bis dann
ron


----------



## tom194 (30. Juni 2012)

Hier mal ein Bild von unserer Tour zum Feldberg geplant von Hans Jörg für den ADFC bei strahlendem Sonnenschein



restliche Bilder in meinem Album

Danke an Hans Jörg für die schöne Tour


Thomas


----------



## lunker (30. Juni 2012)

Schliesse mich Thomas an.War ein super Tag.


Gruss Uwe


----------



## jm23 (30. Juni 2012)

Ja, hat supi Spaß gemacht 
Tolles Wetter, nette Gesellschaft und prima GUide!
Bis demnächst wieder...
LG Jürgen

-seid Ihr noch wo eingekehrt? ROte Mühle war niemand mehr!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hirschen (30. Juni 2012)

Ich bin begeistert, hat mir riesig Spass gemacht und möchte mich nochmal bedanken, das ihr auf mich am Windeck gewartet habt. 

Die extra Höhenmeter machen sich in der Statitik natürlich gut;-)

Bis bald
LG Tina


----------



## bfri (2. Juli 2012)

Eine neue Woche steht an und da Urs sich in Nauders sonnt müssen wir *am Dienstag* ohne ihn ran. 

*Dienstag, 03.07.12, 18:15 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:34 Uhr)
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
Leider ist es bei mir zeitlich knapp, so dass wir von Hofheim starten und uns dort ein bisschen austoben müssen.

Die Wetterprognose für Dienstag sieht bisher gut aus. Hoffen wir, dass es am Montag nicht so viel regnet und die Trails ein bisschen abtrocknen können... 

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0172 6310486


----------



## lunker (2. Juli 2012)

Dabei.


Gruss Uwe


----------



## uwe50 (2. Juli 2012)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Die Online-Petition gegen das Bikeverbot in hessischen Wäldern ist freigeschaltet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Bitte den Link an eure Freunde auch per Mail Verteilen, es ist ja nicht jeder im Forum oder auf Facebook.
> 
> ...



*Wenn eine E-Mail Adresse eingegeben wurde:* Einige Minuten nach dem Unterzeichenn der Petition erhaltet Ihr einen E-Mail Link. Dieser muss noch bestätigt werden, damit die Unterschrift unter der Petition gültig wird. Dieser Link könnte beim einten oder anderen auch im Spam landen. Wäre schade, wenn die Unterschrift ungültig bliebe.


Macht mit, damit wir auch nächstes Jahr unsere Touren noch legal durchführen können. 

Liebe Grüsse aus dem sonnigen Nauders.


----------



## cubebea (3. Juli 2012)

Bin auch dabei und bringe Uwe mit.
Bea


----------



## hjw51 (3. Juli 2012)

Komme auch
Hansjörg


----------



## lieblingsschaf (3. Juli 2012)

Guten Tag!

Da ich zur Zeit ungefähr in der Gegend bin, würde ich mich auch anschließen.

LG
Das Schaf


----------



## AnkoGenius (3. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei!

LG
Andy


----------



## tom194 (3. Juli 2012)

komme auch


gruß Thomas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (4. Juli 2012)

Lust auf ne trockene (hoffentlich Grasmilbenfreie) Tour?

Marion 

*Donnerstag, 05.07.2012, 18:00 Uhr*, 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (4. Juli 2012)

Habe Lust ,bin dabe
Hansjörg


----------



## AnkoGenius (4. Juli 2012)

Ich dann auch mal ;-)
VG
Andy


----------



## AnkoGenius (5. Juli 2012)

sorry, ich muss absagen.....

vg
Andy


----------



## bfri (9. Juli 2012)

Eine neue Woche steht an und Urs macht immer noch die Trails in Österreich unsicher. Daher:
*
Dienstag, 10.07.12, 18:15 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:34 Uhr)
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
Schauen wir mal, wie sich das Wetter für Dienstag noch entwickelt. Wenn es passt würde ich in Richtung Atzelberg/Rossert fahren.

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0172 6310486

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## AnkoGenius (9. Juli 2012)

Dann versuch ich mal zu kommen 
VG
Andy


----------



## lunker (9. Juli 2012)

Komme auch.

LG

Uwe


----------



## Pz2Scott (9. Juli 2012)

werde auch kommen.

Gruß Xilfe


----------



## Friendlyman (10. Juli 2012)

dabei - bis nacher
V G.
W.


----------



## cubelars (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
ich komme auch mit.

Gruß
Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (10. Juli 2012)

Bin auch mal da.
Ron


----------



## tom194 (10. Juli 2012)

Hallo Biker Freunde 
viele Grüße aus Nauders in Österreich





Gruß Thomas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (10. Juli 2012)

tom194 schrieb:


> Hallo Biker Freunde
> viele Grüße aus Nauders in Österreich
> 
> 
> Gruß Thomas



Grrrr..... für alle Daheimgebliebenen, die es weniger kitschig mögen:

*Donnerstag, 12.07.12, 18:00 Uhr*, 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## tom194 (10. Juli 2012)

Noch mal ein schönes Bild von den heimischen Tieren die uns bei der Abfahrt entgegen kamen





Lg Thomas


----------



## lunker (10. Juli 2012)

Viel Grüsse aus Hessen und weiterhin gute Beine bis nächste Woche.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## bfri (11. Juli 2012)

Ist es daheim nicht am Schönsten? 
Hier ein paar Nicht-Asphalt-Fotos von heute:











Kaum zu glauben, aber auch in Deutschland scheint sogar mal die Sonne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (11. Juli 2012)

Hi!
Marion bis morgen!
Urs,  thomas und alle anderen viel spass und Ausdauer beim 
Trails rocken bei den ösis!!
lasst die berge ganz kommt
Heil wieder - bis dann - 
ron


----------



## Friendlyman (11. Juli 2012)

Hi Marion,
ich bin dabei
VG W.


----------



## hjw51 (11. Juli 2012)

Komme ,ab Kriftel   17.45 Uhr  adfc
Touren Programm, Andreas aus Hofh.Marxheim
Kommt direkt  zum Ehrenmal  glg.Hansjörg


----------



## lunker (11. Juli 2012)

Auch dabei.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## 's Silke (11. Juli 2012)

Ich komme morgen auch mal wieder mit!


 Silke


----------



## Pz2Scott (11. Juli 2012)

werde auch kommen.

Gruß Xilfe


----------



## uwe50 (14. Juli 2012)

*Und wer am Sonntag noch nichts vor hat ...*




IG-Taunus schrieb:


> *Am Sonntag, 15.07.2012*
> 
> *Parkplatz Sportplatz "AmSauerborn"*
> 
> ...


----------



## uwe50 (15. Juli 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 17.07.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:29 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Auch in Nauders waren die Wetterprognosen katastrophal - In Wirklichkeit sind wir bis auf eine Ausnahme jeweils "trocken" nach Hause gekommen - und haben eigentlich immer Sonne geniessen können. Hoffen wir das Beste auch für den kommenden Dienstag 

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## hjw51 (17. Juli 2012)

Eigentlich wollte ich schon fahren
Die Sonne hat ja noch etwas Zeit 
Sich blicken zu lassen,hoffentlich bis später 
Hansjörg


----------



## Pz2Scott (17. Juli 2012)

werde auch kommen.

Gruß Xilfe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (18. Juli 2012)

Morgen dürft Ihr Euch mal austoben, ich bin nicht dabei .

Viel Spaß und trockene Trails!!!


Marion


----------



## uwe50 (19. Juli 2012)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> austoben


 ?

Nein, das wird eher eine gemütliche Runde - sofern das Wetter hält ...

*Donnerstag, 19.07.12, 18:00 Uhr*, 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## AnkoGenius (19. Juli 2012)

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es bis 18 uhr... ;-)


----------



## Scott-Ron (19. Juli 2012)

Wenns trocken bleibt bin ich da!
ron


----------



## hjw51 (19. Juli 2012)

Bin dabei hj


----------



## tom194 (19. Juli 2012)

Werde heute auch dabei sein

gruß Thomas


----------



## 's Silke (19. Juli 2012)

Ich auch...


 Silke


----------



## Pz2Scott (19. Juli 2012)

werde auch kommen.

Gruß Xilfe


----------



## AnkoGenius (19. Juli 2012)

oh man werde mich verspäten.... mal sehen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnkoGenius (19. Juli 2012)

hat sich ja doch noch gelohnt vorbeizukommen ;-)....


----------



## uwe50 (22. Juli 2012)

*Aus dem Entwurf vom neuen hessischen Waldgesetz*
_Radfahrer sollen nur noch Wege befahren dürfen, die fest sind und von nicht geländegängigen, zweispurigen Kraftfahrzeugen ganzjährig befahren werden können" (siehe § 15 Abs. 2). Damit nicht genug, soll das gemeinsame Fahren von mehreren Personen ggfs. nicht mehr vom allgemeinen Betretungsrecht umfasst sein und bedarf der Genehmigung des Eigentümers (siehe § 15 Abs. 4). Dies alles kommt einem umfassenden und aus unserer Sicht rechtlich nicht haltbaren Bikeverbot gleich!_
Weitere detaillierte Info inkl. Gesetzesentwurf 
*...und hier bitte die Petition unterzeichnen*  (falls nicht bereits geschehen)

Betroffen sind ja durch die Gruppenregelung fast alle Waldbesucher. Also auch Nordic Walker, Reiter, Wanderer etc. ansprechen - An der Arbeit, in der Freizeit, per E-Mail - die aktuell 35.000 Unterschriften, davon nur 15.500 aus Hessen sind doch viel zu wenig 

​
Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 24.07.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:21 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Der Tag soll richtig sommerlich heiß werden...  

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Spletti (23. Juli 2012)

Ein Kollege ( Fernando-FMX ) und ich sind dabei.


----------



## hjw51 (23. Juli 2012)

Komme auch Hansjörg


----------



## AnkoGenius (23. Juli 2012)

bin auch dabei 

andy


----------



## Grabby (23. Juli 2012)

werde auch kommen

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (24. Juli 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei.


 Silke


----------



## Robert787 (24. Juli 2012)

Komme auch mit!!!


----------



## fast-fred (24. Juli 2012)

Ich komme auch


----------



## tom194 (24. Juli 2012)

Ich auch


----------



## Pz2Scott (24. Juli 2012)

werde auch dabei sein


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (24. Juli 2012)

Wer kann am Donnerstag guiden? ich werde erst später etwas gemütlicher unterwegs sein  .

Marion


----------



## Spletti (24. Juli 2012)

war ne super tour heute, danke fürs guiden


----------



## uwe50 (25. Juli 2012)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Wer kann am Donnerstag guiden? ich werde erst später etwas gemütlicher unterwegs sein  .
> Marion



... na, dann sehen wir uns vielleicht im Gebiet vom Judenkopf öder spätestens bei der Pizzeria?

*Donnerstag, 26.07.12, 18:00 Uhr*, 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier 




[->] und hier das Diskussionsforum zum geplanten hessischen Waldgesetz 
[->] Aber bitte lasst euch nicht "einlullen" und werbt Unterzeichner für die Petition


----------



## Trust2k (25. Juli 2012)

Bin morgen dabei.


----------



## Kokomikou (25. Juli 2012)

zu heiß..gehe lieber schwimmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Trust2k (25. Juli 2012)

Bin grad auch ne Runde gefahren, also Spass ist was anderes. 
Da es morgen so heiss wird, wie heute.
Werd ich das Schwimmbad auch vorziehen =]


----------



## uwe50 (25. Juli 2012)

Trust2k schrieb:


> ... Da es morgen so heiss wird, wie heute.
> Werd ich das Schwimmbad auch vorziehen =]





Kokomikou schrieb:


> zu heiß..gehe lieber schwimmen



Damit wird *Anmeldungen* übersichtlich halten können, habe ich das neue Thema

*MTK-Forum: Warum ich heute nicht Moutainbike fahre* 

eingerichtet. 

Die Tour morgen wird jedenfalls auch bei Hitze stattfinden und ich bin sicher, einige werden am Abend die Kühle des Waldes suchen und sich daran erfreuen.


----------



## Kokomikou (25. Juli 2012)

Urs......Du bist so kreativ 

Ich teste heute Abend mal den Feldberg und berichte
Glaube aber kaum, dass es im Wald wirklich kühl ist


----------



## AnkoGenius (25. Juli 2012)

bin dan auch mal wieder dabei....

andy


----------



## hjw51 (25. Juli 2012)

bin dabei, Sauna kostenlos 
Hansjörg


----------



## _melle_ (25. Juli 2012)

bin morgen auch dabei 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Katarina (26. Juli 2012)

ich bin heute auch dabei


----------



## bfri (26. Juli 2012)

Ich werde auch versuchen zu kommen.

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## Kokomikou (26. Juli 2012)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Ich teste heute Abend mal den Feldberg und berichte
> Glaube aber kaum, dass es im Wald wirklich kühl ist


 
Super war's, die Auffahrt zum Feldberg angenehm kühl, oben wurd es dann etwas frostig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pz2Scott (26. Juli 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## AnkoGenius (26. Juli 2012)

komme doch nicht...


----------



## Kokomikou (26. Juli 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Damit wird *Anmeldungen* übersichtlich halten können, habe ich das neue Thema
> 
> *MTK-Forum: Warum ich heute nicht Moutainbike fahre*
> 
> ...


 


AnkoGenius schrieb:


> komme doch nicht...


 
Begründung fürs Absagen oder Nichterscheinen in oben genanntem Forum posten


----------



## uwe50 (27. Juli 2012)

Mountainbiker macht mit! Verstärkung mit ein paar Tausend Mountainbiker wäre doch in der aktuellen Situation der absolute Hammer.... 

*Reserviert Euch den Termin im Kalender und postet die Veranstaltung wo auch immer.*

*ADFC bike-night 2012*

Der etwas andere Bike-Event des Rhein-Main Gebietes

*Samstag, 18. August 2012 - 20.00 Uhr, Frankfurt, Römerberg*

Letztes Jahr hatten reichlich 3.000 Nachtbummler ihren Spaß bei dem Event. Diesmal sollen es noch mehr werden aus Frankfurt, Rhein-Main und ganz Hessen. Es wird so langsam gefahren, dass alle mitkommen. ADFC und Polizei sorgen dafür, dass niemand unter die Räder kommt oder im Bahnhofsviertel verloren geht. Diesmal endet die bike-night nach gut zwei Stunden in der Innenstadt. Dort kann der Abend in den umliegenden Kneipen ausklingen. Wer gleich heimfahren will, findet U- und S-Bahnen in der Nähe.

mehr Info hier ...


----------



## uwe50 (27. Juli 2012)

Ob die Olympiateilnehmer zwei Wochen vor den Olympischen Cross Country Rennen noch an einem Weltcup Rennern teilnehmen werden?


*UCI MTB World Cup 2012 in Val d'Isère FRA*

mit Direktübertragungen oder zum nachträglichen schauen

Samstag, 28.7.12, 11:30 Uhr:  XCO 7 - Women Cross Country 
Samstag, 28.7.12, 14:30 Uhr:  XCO 7 - Men Cross Country 
Sonntag, 29.7.12, 13:15 Uhr:  DHI 6 - Down Hill Finals 


Der Track Walk über die Downhill-Strecke zeigt auf, wie krass die Strecke ist ...


----------



## uwe50 (29. Juli 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 31.07.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:12 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 




*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier 




[->] und hier das Diskussionsforum zum geplanten hessischen Waldgesetz 
[->] Aber bitte lasst euch nicht "einlullen" und werbt Unterzeichner für die Petition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (30. Juli 2012)

Komme auch
Hansjörg


----------



## hjw51 (30. Juli 2012)

Komme auch Hansjörg
und Thomas


----------



## Grabby (31. Juli 2012)

bin auch dabei

Armin


----------



## cubebea (31. Juli 2012)

Ich komme auch mit Uwe.
Grüße Bea


----------



## AnkoGenius (31. Juli 2012)

Ich komme auch mit mir.

Grüße Andy


----------



## fast-fred (31. Juli 2012)

Ich komme mit meinem Bruder


----------



## spotti911 (31. Juli 2012)

Ich komme heute endlich auch mal wieder mit!!


----------



## Kokomikou (31. Juli 2012)

Gute Fahrt, hoffentlich bleibt es trocken.
Ich komme erst später los (wenn die Wolken sich verzogen haben).


----------



## Pz2Scott (31. Juli 2012)

bin dabei


----------



## uwe50 (1. August 2012)

*Donnerstag, 02.08.12, 18:00 Uhr*, 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier 




[->] und hier das Diskussionsforum zum geplanten hessischen Waldgesetz 
[->] Aber bitte lasst euch nicht "einlullen" und werbt Unterzeichner für die Petition


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## properzel (1. August 2012)

Bin dabei!


----------



## _melle_ (1. August 2012)

bin auch dabei 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## 's Silke (2. August 2012)

Ich auch!

 Silke


----------



## hjw51 (2. August 2012)

Auch Hansjörg


----------



## Katarina (2. August 2012)

komme auch 
bis später


----------



## cubebea (2. August 2012)

Bin dabei, bringe noch 2 mit
Gruß Bea


----------



## Scott-Ron (2. August 2012)

Komme auch.
  - ron


----------



## prodigy (2. August 2012)

ich komme auch und bringe noch meinen Nachbarn mit 

Uli


----------



## uwe50 (3. August 2012)

41.000 Petitionsunterschriften (eben überschritten), 1.000ende von Radfahrer am 18.8. in Frankfurt auf der Strasse - man wird das in Wiesbaden zur Kenntnis nehmen müssen! 


Mountainbiker macht mit! Verstärkung mit ein paar Tausend Mountainbiker wäre doch in der aktuellen Situation der absolute Hammer.... 

*Reserviert Euch den Termin im Kalender und postet die Veranstaltung wo auch immer.*

*ADFC bike-night 2012*

Der etwas andere Bike-Event des Rhein-Main Gebietes

*Samstag, 18. August 2012 - 20.00 Uhr, Frankfurt, Römerberg*

Letztes Jahr hatten reichlich 3.000 Nachtbummler ihren Spaß bei dem Event. Diesmal sollen es noch mehr werden aus Frankfurt, Rhein-Main und ganz Hessen. Es wird so langsam gefahren, dass alle mitkommen. ADFC und Polizei sorgen dafür, dass niemand unter die Räder kommt oder im Bahnhofsviertel verloren geht. Diesmal endet die bike-night nach gut zwei Stunden in der Innenstadt. Dort kann der Abend in den umliegenden Kneipen ausklingen. Wer gleich heimfahren will, findet U- und S-Bahnen in der Nähe.

mehr Info hier ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (5. August 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 07.08.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:00 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Wir fahren nochmals zum Fuchstanz hoch und genießen die Abfahrt Richtung Falkenstein, Bad Soden (natürlich auf den schönsten SingeTrails ) Bitte nehmt unbedingt Beleuchtung mit, da bereits um 21 Uhr die Sonne wieder unter geht. 


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier 




[->] und hier das Diskussionsforum zum geplanten hessischen Waldgesetz 
[->] Aber bitte lasst euch nicht "einlullen" und werbt Unterzeichner für die Petition


----------



## lunker (6. August 2012)

Bin dabei.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## properzel (6. August 2012)

Auch dabei.

Habe aber kein Licht, werde allerdings zur Roten Mühle mim Auto fahren also nicht noch länger nach dem trip unterwegs sein, hoffe das Ok?...

Hab eine Ayup Halterung am Helm, unwahrscheinlich, dass jemand so ein Licht spare hat,
würded aber auch jedes normale handlebar-mount Licht nehmen, wenn jemand eins ausleihen kann/möchte...

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## Grabby (7. August 2012)

bin dabei

Armin


----------



## hjw51 (7. August 2012)

Fahre auchmit Hansjörg


----------



## Scott-Ron (7. August 2012)

Komme auch.
mfg - ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (7. August 2012)

Ich auch... ich hoffe, ich schaffe es!

Bis später
Silke


----------



## uwe50 (9. August 2012)

*Donnerstag, 09.08.12, 18:00 Uhr*, 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier 




[->] und hier das Diskussionsforum zum geplanten hessischen Waldgesetz 
[->] Aber bitte lasst euch nicht "einlullen" und werbt Unterzeichner für die Petition


----------



## bfri (9. August 2012)

Guten Morgen,

Nach einer flotten Runde zum Feldberg gestern, habe ich nichts gegen eine gemütliche Tour zum Ausfahren. 

Anke kommt eventuell auch mit.

Gruß
Birger


----------



## lunker (9. August 2012)

Komme auch.

Gruß

Uwe


----------



## hjw51 (9. August 2012)

Komme auch,17.45 Uhr von
Kriftel-Lindenplatz,Eiscafé
Hansjörg


----------



## AnkoGenius (9. August 2012)

Bin auch dabei.

VG
Andy


----------



## zembo (10. August 2012)

Hi,
wieviel km/hm/zeit fahrt Ihr in Euren Touren denn so?


----------



## Kokomikou (10. August 2012)

Wir können alles möglich machen, musst nur sagen wie viel, wie lang, wie anspruchsvoll Du fahren möchtest  

Pauschal würde ich mal sagen zwischen 25-30km/500-800 Hm/2,5-3 Std.

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## zembo (10. August 2012)

Mein einziger Anspruch ist nicht über den Lenker kotzen zu müssen  Ich fahre erst seit kurzem MTB. Bin nun unter der Woche zwecks Arbeit in Eschborn wohnend, und bin gestern mal Richtung Feldberg hoch, hat mir gut gefallen, aber in einer Gruppe würde es mir sicher mehr spass machen. Bin jetzt erstmal in Urlaub, aber im nächsten Monat würde ich gerne mal eine Runde mitfahren.


----------



## hjw51 (10. August 2012)

Morgen 11.08 10.00 Uhr 
Hofheim,Busbahnhof.
Wir fahren durch das Aartal bis
Limburg,von dort mit dem Zug zurück 
Ca 1000 hm ,90 km
Gute Kondition erforderlich 
Gruß. Hansjörg Weidmann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (10. August 2012)

*London - live zusehen*

*Samstag, 11.8.12, 13:30 Uhr (Livestream)*
Mountainbike Cross Country Damen

*Sonntag, 12.8.12, 14:30 Uhr (Livestream)*
Mountainbike Cross Country Herren

*Frankfurt - live dabei sein*

*Samstag, 18.8.12, 20:00 Uhr Frankfurt, Römerberg*
ADFC bike-night 2012 - Der etwas andere Bike-Event des Rhein-Main Gebietes


----------



## rundtritt (11. August 2012)

Guten Morgen,
hat jemand Lust heute bzw. morgen eine Tour zu fahren? Bin neu in ffm und würde mich gerne ein paar MTBlern anschließen.
Gruß
Timotheos


----------



## to406ki (11. August 2012)

hey, also ick bekomm gleich besuch und wir wollen heute dann auch eine bike tour machen, weis aber nicht wie gut die fahren. von daher ist es vielleicht schlecht zu zu sagen, nicht das du dann genervt bist, wenn die am berg schieben ...


----------



## Cynthia (11. August 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *London - live zusehen*
> 
> *Samstag, 11.8.12, 14:30 Uhr (Livestream)*
> Mountainbike Cross Country Herren



... das muss wohl Sonntag, 12.08.12 heißen ...


----------



## uwe50 (12. August 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind GÃ¤ste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem SchwÃ¤chsten. 

*Dienstag, 14.08.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 20:48 Uhr)
*! Gundelhard, Kelkheim !* 
NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die VerlÃ¤ngerung der Lorsbacher Str. fÃ¼hrt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pÃ¼nktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im FrÃ¼hjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren WetterverhÃ¤ltnissen wird eine Absage bis spÃ¤testens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum verÃ¶ffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Wir fahren Richtung Fischbach, Rossert, Eppstein ... 
Bitte nehmt unbedingt Beleuchtung mit, da bereits um 21 Uhr die Sonne wieder unter geht.[/SIZE] 


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier 

*Bitte unterstÃ¼tzt in den nÃ¤chsten 7 Tagen auch die Petition âOpen Trails Hessenâ  der Reiter!*

*Samstag, 18.8.12, 20:00 Uhr Frankfurt, RÃ¶merberg*
ADFC bike-night 2012 - Der etwas andere Bike-Event des Rhein-Main Gebietes
Auch im Hinblick auf das geplante neue Hessische Waldgesetz sollten wir diese Veranstaltung zahlreich unterstÃ¼tzen. Aus dem MTK kÃ¶nnen wir gemeinsam hinfahren. 
Treffpunkte: 19:20 LeunabrÃ¼cke, 19:30 Schwanheimer BrÃ¼cke - Details folgen!


----------



## Kokomikou (14. August 2012)

Moin.  Dabei

Damit Urs nicht alleine fahren muß.......scheint ja heute keiner aufs bike zu wollen......bei dem sch......Wetter auch kein Wunder


----------



## cubebea (14. August 2012)

Bin dabei.
Grüße Bea


----------



## Kokomikou (14. August 2012)

Na bitte, geht doch. Noch mehr von der Frauenfraktion???

Wird heute eher gemütlich   mit vielleicht der einen oder anderen Technikeinheit (Rückwärtsfahren, Stoppies, 180Grad Umsetzen, 2m Drops usw.)


----------



## 's Silke (14. August 2012)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Na bitte, geht doch. Noch mehr von der Frauenfraktion???
> 
> Wird heute eher gemütlich   mit vielleicht der einen oder anderen Technikeinheit (Rückwärtsfahren, Stoppies, 180Grad Umsetzen, 2m Drops usw.)




Yupp! Noch mehr Frau kommt mit!


 Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (14. August 2012)

's Silke schrieb:


> Yupp! Noch mehr Frau kommt mit!
> 
> 
> Silke


----------



## tomtomba (14. August 2012)

ich bin auch mal wieder dabei...

Tom
der mit dem schweren roten Radel


----------



## spotti911 (14. August 2012)

Ich habe bei sem Sau-Wetter auch Lust mitzufahren !!


----------



## hjw51 (14. August 2012)

Komme auch
Hansjörg


----------



## Scott-Ron (14. August 2012)

Komme auch mit, damit ihr 
nicht so allein unterwegs seit!
mfg-ron

P.s.: downhill-Toni hat gestern gemeint
         das erst auch mitkommt


----------



## Kokomikou (14. August 2012)

OK, dann fahrt ihr racer mal downhill und ich mach ne Frauenrunde auf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Robert787 (14. August 2012)

Fahre auch die Frauenrunde mit!


----------



## 's Silke (14. August 2012)

Robert787 schrieb:


> Fahre auch die Frauenrunde mit!



Hallo Mädels !


----------



## AnkoGenius (14. August 2012)

bin dabei...


----------



## Kokomikou (14. August 2012)

AnkoGenius schrieb:


> bin dabei...


 
bei den Mädels oder bei den Buben???


----------



## AnkoGenius (14. August 2012)

bei den budels....


----------



## AnkoGenius (15. August 2012)

Moin,Moin!
Ich habe gestern noch ein paar Fotos in der Unfallklinik machen lassen. 
Vorerst alles in Ordnung 
VG
Andy


----------



## 's Silke (15. August 2012)

AnkoGenius schrieb:


> Moin,Moin!
> Ich habe gestern noch ein paar Fotos in der Unfallklinik machen lassen.
> Vorerst alles in Ordnung
> VG
> Andy



Puuuh! Glück gehabt !


 Silke


----------



## uwe50 (15. August 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind GÃ¤ste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem SchwÃ¤chsten. 

*Donnerstag, 16.08.12, 18:00 Uhr* 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Hofheim, Mainau 2. GenÃ¼gend ParkplÃ¤tze am StraÃenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pÃ¼nktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im FrÃ¼hjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren WetterverhÃ¤ltnissen wird eine Absage bis spÃ¤testens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum verÃ¶ffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Und nochmals Trailvarianten im Gebiet vom Judenkopf 
Bitte nehmt unbedingt Beleuchtung mit, da bereits um 21 Uhr die Sonne wieder unter geht.[/SIZE] 


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier 

*Bitte unterstÃ¼tzt in den nÃ¤chsten 7 Tagen auch die Petition âOpen Trails Hessenâ  der Reiter!*

*Samstag, 18.8.12, 20:00 Uhr Frankfurt, RÃ¶merberg*
ADFC bike-night 2012 - Der etwas andere Bike-Event des Rhein-Main Gebietes
Auch im Hinblick auf das geplante neue Hessische Waldgesetz sollten wir diese Veranstaltung zahlreich unterstÃ¼tzen. Aus dem MTK kÃ¶nnen wir gemeinsam hinfahren. 
Treffpunkte: 19:20 LeunabrÃ¼cke, 19:30 Schwanheimer BrÃ¼cke


*Anfahrt mit S1 - Wiesbaden - Frankfurt*
18:35 Wiesbaden Hauptbahnhof
18:39 Wiesbaden-Biebrich Bahnhof Wiesbaden Ost
18:43 *Wiesbaden-Mainz-Kastel Bahnhof *
18:47 Hochheim (Main) Bahnhof
18:53 FlÃ¶rsheim (Main) Bahnhof
18:56 Hattersheim (Main)-Eddersheim Bahnhof
19:00 Hattersheim (Main) Bahnhof
19:04 Frankfurt (Main) Sindlingen Bahnhof  	  	 
19:06 Frankfurt (Main) Farbwerke
19:08 Frankfurt (Main) HÃ¶chst Bahnhof

Treffpunkte der gemeinsamen Fahrt zum RÃ¶merberg

19:20 LeunabrÃ¼cke (A in Google Map Karte)
19:30 Schwanheimer BrÃ¼cke (B in Google Map Karte)

Parken
Beim Treffpunkt "Schwanheimer BrÃ¼cke" gibt es Ãffentliche ÃarplÃ¤tze am Strassenrand. 
Die Anfahrt mit dem Auto von Wiesbaden und Mainz erfolgt auf der A66 NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Schwanheimer Ufer 1, Frankfurt (Schwanheim)

Achtung: Checkt die Radbeleuchtung. Helmlampen sind angesichts der vielen Radfahrer ungeeignet. Lampen bitte so montieren, dass allenfalls die nÃ¤chsten 2 Meter StraÃe geblendet.


----------



## _melle_ (15. August 2012)

Bin dabei 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## jojo95 (15. August 2012)

Fahre mit 

Gruß, 
Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lunker (16. August 2012)

Bin auch dabei.


Gruss

Uwe


----------



## 's Silke (16. August 2012)

Dabei!

Silke


----------



## hjw51 (16. August 2012)

Auch hj


----------



## uwe50 (16. August 2012)

*Samstag, 18.8.12, 20:00 Uhr Frankfurt, Römerberg*
ADFC bike-night 2012 - Der etwas andere Bike-Event des Rhein-Main Gebietes
Auch im Hinblick auf das geplante neue Hessische Waldgesetz sollten wir diese Veranstaltung zahlreich unterstützen. Aus dem MTK können wir gemeinsam hinfahren. 
Treffpunkte: 19:20 Leunabrücke, 19:30 Schwanheimer Brücke


*Anfahrt mit S1 - Wiesbaden - Frankfurt*
18:35 Wiesbaden Hauptbahnhof
18:39 Wiesbaden-Biebrich Bahnhof Wiesbaden Ost
18:43 *Wiesbaden-Mainz-Kastel Bahnhof *
18:47 Hochheim (Main) Bahnhof
18:53 Flörsheim (Main) Bahnhof
18:56 Hattersheim (Main)-Eddersheim Bahnhof
19:00 Hattersheim (Main) Bahnhof
19:04 Frankfurt (Main) Sindlingen Bahnhof  	  	 
19:06 Frankfurt (Main) Farbwerke
19:08 Frankfurt (Main) Höchst Bahnhof

Treffpunkte der gemeinsamen Fahrt zum Römerberg

19:20 Leunabrücke (A in Google Map Karte)
19:30 Schwanheimer Brücke (B in Google Map Karte)

Parken
Beim Treffpunkt "Schwanheimer Brücke" gibt es Öffentliche Üarplätze am Strassenrand. 
Die Anfahrt mit dem Auto von Wiesbaden und Mainz erfolgt auf der A66 Navigationsgerät: Schwanheimer Ufer 1, Frankfurt (Schwanheim)

Achtung: Checkt die Radbeleuchtung. Helmlampen sind angesichts der vielen Radfahrer ungeeignet. Lampen bitte so montieren, dass allenfalls die nächsten 2 Meter Straße geblendet.


----------



## uwe50 (20. August 2012)

*Und jede Woche wird es nun fast 15 Minuten früher dunkel...*
Zwischen der Lupine und der billigen LED Lampe für 9 EUR werden viele Produkte angeboten. Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr die DX-Lampe zugelegt. Mit der Lampe habe ich mittlerweile viele Nachtrunden auch auf Single Trails absolviert. Hier die Zusammenstellung der Argumente sowie die Links zu einer Helm- und Rad-Lampe:

*Alle Fakten zur DX/ Magicshine Lampe ! - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum - Dikussion zu Lampen bitte in diesem Forum vornehmen*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400&highlight=china+lampe 

*Kauf im Portal von DealExtrem.com setzt voraus, dass Du über einen PayPal Account verfügst,*

DealExtreme: $77.60 HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Headlamp Set (4*18650 included) USD 77,60 inkl. Versand
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

DealExtreme: $77.96 HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 5-Mode 900-Lumen LED Bike Light Set (4*18650 included) USD 77,96 inkl. Versand
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864

Allgemeine Übersicht DealExtreme » Sports and Outdoors Supplies » Cycling » Bike Light

Stromadapter für US Stecker nicht vergessen.

Tipp: 
Da die Lieferung portofrei erfolgt immer nur eine Lampe bestellen, sonst könnte Zoll anfallen.


----------



## Kokomikou (20. August 2012)

Diese Lampen gibt es mittlerweile auch schon bei EBAY. Dann ganz sicher ohne Zoll.
z.B.:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/MagicShine-e...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2318250083

oder noch heller:
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magicshine-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c1facf24b

oder noch heller (geht das?):
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Magicshine-M...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item1c21daf557

oder einfach bei Tageslicht fahren. Heller als die Sonne geht nicht


----------



## uwe50 (20. August 2012)

Danke Lutz für die Hinweise zum Lampenverkauf über eBay. 


Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 21.08.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 20:34 Uhr)
*! Gundelhard, Kelkheim !* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Wir fahren Richtung Eppstein und wollen vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit an der Gundelahrd zurück sein. Trotzdem: Bitte nehmt unbedingt Beleuchtung mit, da bereits um 21 Uhr die Sonne wieder unter geht. 


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## lunker (20. August 2012)

Bin dabei.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Friendlyman (20. August 2012)

Komme auch mit
bis morgen!
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grabby (20. August 2012)

Bin dabei.

Gruss Armin


----------



## hjw51 (20. August 2012)

Komme auch hj


----------



## boettgeri (21. August 2012)

Wenn nicht's dazwischenkommt, fahre ich auch mal wieder bei Euch mit ...

Bis später,
Albrecht


----------



## 's Silke (21. August 2012)

Ich komme auch mit!


 Silke


----------



## uwe50 (22. August 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Donnerstag, 23.08.12, 18:00 Uhr* 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Und nochmals Trailvarianten im Gebiet von Langenhain. Ein Regen heute Nacht könnte bereits zur Verminderung von Staub beitragen 
Bitte nehmt unbedingt Beleuchtung mit, da bereits um 20:30 Uhr die Sonne wieder unter geht.


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Katarina (22. August 2012)

erste...

bis morgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnkoGenius (22. August 2012)

Vielleicht Zweiter....

VG
Andy


----------



## Kokomikou (22. August 2012)

AnkoGenius schrieb:


> Vielleicht Zweiter....
> 
> VG
> Andy


 

Na, hoffentlich nicht wieder ERSTER am Baum


----------



## jojo95 (22. August 2012)

Fahre mit; 

Johannes


----------



## hjw51 (22. August 2012)

Komme Hansjörg


----------



## _melle_ (22. August 2012)

Fahre auch mit 

Andreas


----------



## lunker (22. August 2012)

Ich auch.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## 's Silke (23. August 2012)

Ich auch.

 Silke


----------



## Scott-Ron (23. August 2012)

Bin dabei!
bis später - mfg
 ron


----------



## FalkFFM (23. August 2012)

Hallo zusammen, 

ich würde mich euch ja auch mal anschliessen, habe dieses Jahr den Sport aber sträflich vernachlässigt  Will sagen, mit der Kondition sieht's im Moment nicht so gut aus. 

Deswegen die Frage, was für Touren fahrt ihr denn (Länge, Dauer, Höhenmeter)? 

Viele Grüsse,
Falk


----------



## Kokomikou (23. August 2012)

guggst Du hier, die Frage hatte vor Kurzem erst jemand gestellt

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=9774041&postcount=1850


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FalkFFM (23. August 2012)

Danke für die Info. Da fahr ich vorher noch ein paar mal den Feldberg hoch, sonst halt ich euch nur auf


----------



## uwe50 (26. August 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 28.08.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 20:20 Uhr)
*! Gundelhard, Kelkheim !* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Wir fahren Richtung Ruppertshain, um den Atzelberg und über Eppstein zurück und wollen um ca. 20:45 an der Gundelahrd zurück sein (24 km, ca. 600 Hm). Da die Sonne dann bereits Gute Nacht gesagt hat: Bitte unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen 


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Friendlyman (27. August 2012)

Dabei
Viele Grüße
Bis dahin
Wolfgang


----------



## Grabby (27. August 2012)

Bin dabei.

Gruss Armin


----------



## jm23 (28. August 2012)

bis gleich!!
lg jürgen + nachbar


----------



## spotti911 (28. August 2012)

Komme heute auch mal wieder !!


----------



## uwe50 (29. August 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Donnerstag, 30.08.12, 18:00 Uhr* 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Weitere Tourvariante rund um Langenhain. Bitte nehmt unbedingt Beleuchtung mit, da bereits um 20:16 Uhr die Sonne wieder unter geht.


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## bfri (30. August 2012)

Wenn das Wetter hält und es wieder etwas abtrocknet, würden Anke und ich eine gemütliche Runde mit fahren.

Gruß
Birger


----------



## Scott-Ron (30. August 2012)

Bin auch dabei wenn es nicht
Gerade regnet.
Mfg - ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (2. September 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 04.09.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 20:05 Uhr)
*! Gundelhard, Kelkheim !* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Die geplante Runde führt und kreuz und quer (natürlich auf Wegen) rund um das Gundelhard. So bis 20:15 Uhr sollten wir zurück sein. Da die Sonne dann bereits verabschiedet hat: Bitte unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen 


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Scott-Ron (3. September 2012)

Hi hallo!
Bin dabei, bis dann!
Ron


----------



## 's Silke (4. September 2012)

Ich schließe mich ebenfalls an.

 Silke


----------



## Friendlyman (4. September 2012)

auch dabei
bis gleich
Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (4. September 2012)

's Silke schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich ebenfalls an.
> 
> Silke



Kurz vor 18 Uhr bei dir?


----------



## 's Silke (4. September 2012)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Kurz vor 18 Uhr bei dir?



So machen wir es.

Bis gleich 
Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## arlac77 (4. September 2012)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne auch mal mitfahren.


----------



## Cynthia (4. September 2012)

arlac77 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde gerne auch mal mitfahren.



Klar, tu das! Heute schon?


----------



## jm23 (4. September 2012)

Bis nachher gleich!
vlg Jürgen


----------



## arlac77 (4. September 2012)

Ja, 18:30h Gundelhard


----------



## uwe50 (4. September 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Donnerstag, 06.09.12, 18:00 Uhr* 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Weitere Tourvariante rund um Langenhain? Da ich am Donnerstag beruflich unterwegs bin, habe ich Johannes (jojo95) vorgeschlagen, Euch seine Hausstrecke bzw. Haustrails zu zeigen. Marion, wenn es bei Dir wieder mal klappt mit dem Termin, ist Johannes für Unterstützung dankbar. 

Bitte nehmt unbedingt Beleuchtung mit, da bereits um 20:16 Uhr die Sonne wieder unter geht.


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum.


----------



## jojo95 (5. September 2012)

Ich werde morgen leider nicht mitkommen können, sorry!


----------



## Trust2k (5. September 2012)

bin morgen dabei


----------



## Friendlyman (5. September 2012)

jojo95 schrieb:


> Ich werde morgen leider nicht mitkommen können, sorry!



dafür gibts den Extrafred der Absager
Gruß W.


----------



## Friendlyman (5. September 2012)

Dabei!
Sowas wird hier rein geschrieben.
Bis denne 
Gruß W.


----------



## Scott-Ron (6. September 2012)

Bin dabei!
Bis dann - ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubelars (6. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Bitta und ich sind dabei 

Gruß
Lars


----------



## _melle_ (6. September 2012)

Ich auch

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## hannsX (6. September 2012)

bin auch dabei!


----------



## uwe50 (10. September 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 11.09.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 19:50 Uhr)
*! Gundelhard, Kelkheim !* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Eine Runde Richtung Rossert. Zurück so ca. 20:30. Da sich die Sonne dann bereits verabschiedet hat: Bitte unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen 


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Trust2k (10. September 2012)

Bin dabei, bis morgen.


----------



## lunker (10. September 2012)

Bin dabei.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## hjw51 (10. September 2012)

Komme auch
Hansjörg


----------



## Grabby (10. September 2012)

Komme auch

Armin


----------



## Friendlyman (10. September 2012)

Dabei!
Bis morgen!
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (11. September 2012)

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose

--> sieht leider nicht zu toll aus, darum ist die heutige Runde 

*Abgesagt*


----------



## uwe50 (12. September 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Donnerstag, 13.09.12, 18:00 Uhr* 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Bitte nehmt unbedingt Beleuchtung mit, da bereits um 19:46 Uhr die Sonne wieder unter geht.


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## hjw51 (12. September 2012)

Fahre mit
Hansjörg


----------



## Cynthia (13. September 2012)

Ich auch ...


----------



## _melle_ (13. September 2012)

Bin dabei 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## micha2702 (13. September 2012)

Hi, bin neu hier im Forum und auch im MTB Sport. Da ich mich Tourentechnisch wenig bis gar nicht auskenne suche ich hierrüber Anschluss und Leute denen ich einfach hinterher fahren kann.
An sich bin ich schon fit, auch konditionell allerdings bin ich was das Radfahren angeht noch relativ unbefleckt und denke das ich da noch einiges zuzulegen habe.

Daher wäre ich auch gerne dabei, hab aber leider noch keine Beleuchtung für mein Rad.
Ist diese zwingend notwendig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (13. September 2012)

micha2702 schrieb:


> Hi, bin neu hier im Forum und auch im MTB Sport. Da ich mich Tourentechnisch wenig bis gar nicht auskenne suche ich hierrüber Anschluss und Leute denen ich einfach hinterher fahren kann.
> An sich bin ich schon fit, auch konditionell allerdings bin ich was das Radfahren angeht noch relativ unbefleckt und denke das ich da noch einiges zuzulegen habe.
> 
> Daher wäre ich auch gerne dabei, hab aber leider noch keine Beleuchtung für mein Rad.
> Ist diese zwingend notwendig?



Ohne Licht forderst Du die Gefahren geradezu heraus. Wir werden bis zu einer halben Stunde im Dunkel fahren. Also nutze die Zeit heute Abend um eine lichtstarke Lampe zu besorgen (Die meisten von uns haben 900 und mehr Lumen-Lampen) - Blättere mal in diesem Forum ein wenig zurück, dann findest Du entsprechende Links.

Bitte weitere Rückfragen als Privaten Nachricht


----------



## pitr_dubovich (13. September 2012)

Bin dabei und werd schauen ob die Ersatzlampe saft hat.

regards,
pitr


----------



## hjw51 (13. September 2012)

Fahre 17.45 Uhr ab Kriftel,Lindenplatz
Adfc Ausschreibung;1 Biker kommt von Marxh.direkt nach Hofheim hj


----------



## uwe50 (16. September 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 18.09.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 19:35 Uhr)
*! Gundelhard, Kelkheim !* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Eine Runde Richtung Rossert. Zurück so ca. 20:30. Da sich die Sonne dann bereits verabschiedet hat: Bitte unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen 


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

*Und hier noch Downhill vom Feinsten *
Letztes UCI MTB World Cup Rennen 2012 in Norwegen vom letzten Samstag


----------



## lunker (17. September 2012)

Bin dabei.

Gruss
Uwe


----------



## Friendlyman (17. September 2012)

Bin dabei.
Wolfgang


----------



## uwe50 (18. September 2012)

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose

Obwohl alle anderen Wetteranbieter im Radar kaum Regen anzeigen, *sage ich die Tour für heute ab* ...

Wolfgang und Uwe: Falls Ihr trotzdem fahren wollt, veröffentlicht Eure Absicht - vielleicht gib es noch Mitkämpfer, die Regenbekleidungen testen wollen


----------



## Friendlyman (18. September 2012)

ich probier es mal,
letzte woche hat es ja auch geklappt.
Bis gleich !!??
Wolfgang


----------



## Pz2Scott (18. September 2012)

Werde trotzdem 18.30Uhr an der Gundelhard eintreffen.


----------



## uwe50 (20. September 2012)

Das sieht ja für heute ganz ordentlich aus: Kein Regen, dafür kalt. Also die Winterklamotten ausgraben und einen schönen Herbstabend geniessen. 

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Donnerstag, 20.09.12, 18:00 Uhr* 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Bitte nehmt unbedingt Beleuchtung mit, da bereits um 19:30 Uhr die Sonne wieder unter geht.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (20. September 2012)

Bin dabei!
Bis dann
Ron


----------



## Friendlyman (20. September 2012)

Bin dabei.
Bis dahin.
Wolfgang


----------



## Friendlyman (20. September 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
> 
> Obwohl alle anderen Wetteranbieter im Radar kaum Regen anzeigen, *sage ich die Tour für heute ab* ...
> 
> Wolfgang und Uwe: Falls Ihr trotzdem fahren wollt, veröffentlicht Eure Absicht - vielleicht gib es noch Mitkämpfer, die Regenbekleidungen testen wollen




Sage Mal.....
haste für sowas nicht einen Extra-Thread eröffnet.


----------



## hjw51 (20. September 2012)

Komme auch
Hansjörg


----------



## jojo95 (20. September 2012)

Ich fahr' mit!
Gruß
Johannes


----------



## _melle_ (20. September 2012)

fahre auch mit 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## deadskincells (20. September 2012)

Hi, möchte erst einmal die Gelegenheit nutzen, kurz im Forum vorstellig zu werden  .
Ich heiße Daniel und war letzten Donnerstag das erste Mal dabei. Hatte viel Spaß und mein Plan ist, ab jetzt regelmäßig mitzufahren .

So, bleibt also nur noch zu sagen, ich fahre heute auch mit!

VG Daniel


----------



## Cynthia (24. September 2012)

Fährt morgen wer?


----------



## Scott-Ron (24. September 2012)

Würde ja schon wenn es nicht
Regnet!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (24. September 2012)

leichter Regen ist wohl angesagt,wenn es so bleibt fahre ich auch
18.00 Uhr ab Ehrendenkmal Hofheim ,wir fahren dann zur Gundelhard  18.30 uhr
LG. HansJörg


----------



## Cynthia (25. September 2012)

Heute 18.30 Uhr Gundelhard - wenn's Wetter hält. 

Weglein zum Fahren gibt's genug, wir werden sie finden. Und Licht nicht vergessen!


----------



## Cynthia (25. September 2012)

*Das gemeinsame Biken wird für heute abgesagt!* 

Jetzt scheint noch die Sonne - aber laut Wetterdienst trügt dies. Ab 17 Uhr werden Regenschauer vorhergesagt und vor Windböen wird gewarnt. 

Neuer Versuch ist für Donnerstag geplant ...


----------



## marita (25. September 2012)

Alles klar! Dann bis Donnerstag.
LG Marita


----------



## Scott-Ron (27. September 2012)

Hi hallo!
und versuchen wir es heute wenn es trocken
bleibt?  Hätte Lust!
auf zur lustigen schlammschlacht!
mfg - ron


----------



## Cynthia (27. September 2012)

Scott-Ron schrieb:


> Hi hallo!
> und versuchen wir es heute wenn es trocken
> bleibt?  Hätte Lust!
> auf zur lustigen schlammschlacht!
> mfg - ron




 Ja, wenn ... 

18 Uhr am Ehrendenkmal in Hofheim! 

Wer kommt noch mit?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (27. September 2012)

Fahre ab Kriftel  Lindenplatz 17.45 uhr
18.00 Uhr Hofheim Ehrendenkmal Lg. Hansjörg


----------



## jojo95 (27. September 2012)

Fahre mit; 
Bis dann, 

Johannes


----------



## _melle_ (27. September 2012)

Bin dabei

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## 's Silke (27. September 2012)

Ich komme auch.

Bis später


----------



## Cynthia (27. September 2012)

's Silke schrieb:


> Ich komme auch.
> 
> Bis später




plus minus 17.30 Uhr vor der Garage?


----------



## 's Silke (27. September 2012)

Cynthia schrieb:


> plus minus 17.30 Uhr vor der Garage?



Ich fahre ein paar Minuten früher los, weil ich noch etwas in Hofheim abholen muss.
Wir sehen uns dann am Ehrenmal.

 Silke


----------



## marita (27. September 2012)

Schade, hat nicht geklappt. Bin im Stau stecken geblieben. Hoffentlich habt ihr eine schöne trockene Feierabendtour.
LG Marita


----------



## Cynthia (27. September 2012)




----------



## hjw51 (28. September 2012)

Hallo ihr Biker
Wir treffen uns Morgen 
Samstag 11.00 Uhr an der 
Bauer Brücke in Kriftel zu einer Ausfahrt
Mit Kaffee pause. Ca 16/17.00 Uhr zurück.Lg.Hansjörg


----------



## marita (28. September 2012)

Hallo Hansjörg, 
ich würde mitfahren, wenn ich nicht den ganzen Tag eine Veranstaltung hätte (
Euch eine schöne trockene Fahrt!
LG Marita


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deadskincells (28. September 2012)

Hallo Hans-Jörg,

ich weiß zwar noch nicht, ob ich morgen mitfahre aber wo in Kriftel ist denn die Bauer-Brücke? 

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## hjw51 (28. September 2012)

Sorry,Raiffeisenstr,führt über 
Elisabethenstr zum Umspannwerk 
Glg. Hj


----------



## 's Silke (28. September 2012)

Hallo Hansjörg,

ich komme morgen mit.

Bis dann 
Silke


----------



## Spletti (28. September 2012)

Wo möchtet ihr denn so ungefähr hinfahren bzw. was ist geplant?

LG Kai


----------



## hjw51 (29. September 2012)

habe mich noch nicht festgelegt ,Ob einige Hm Richtung Schloßborn ,oder etwas flacher
Grüngürtel über Stadtwald Bergen Enkheim-Nidda .Je nach Teilnehmer  LG.HansJörg


----------



## lunker (29. September 2012)

Hallo zusammen ist die Dienstags und Donnerstagsrunde schon für dieses Jahr beendet.War diese Woche in Südtirol unterwegs und ab heute wieder Zuhause.Finde aber keine Einladung von dieser Woche,deshalb meine Frage.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## Cynthia (29. September 2012)

Sie enden mit der Zeitumstellung. 

Einladungen wurden gepostet, halt anders als sonst. Und gefahren wurde auch ...


----------



## Cynthia (29. September 2012)

hjw51 schrieb:


> habe mich noch nicht festgelegt ,Ob einige Hm Richtung Schloßborn ,oder etwas flacher
> Grüngürtel über Stadtwald Bergen Enkheim-Nidda .Je nach Teilnehmer  LG.HansJörg




 Schloßborn war das Ziel


----------



## wartool (30. September 2012)

Seeervus...
nach 5 wöchiger Bikeuntauglichkeit meinerseits möchte ich langsam wieder anfangen..

Fahrt ihr noch / wieder die Flughafenrunden ab Zeilsheim / Sindlingen?

greetz
Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (30. September 2012)

Melde mich zurück aus dem Trailparadies Südvogesen 

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 02.10.12, 18:30 Uhr*
(Sonnenuntergang 19:04 Uhr)
*! Gundelhard, Kelkheim !* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Bitte unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen da wir ja nur noch 30 Minuten fahren können, bis die Sonne untergeht ... 


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

*Bis und mit Do. 25.10.12 finden noch Abendtouren statt (sofern das Wetter passt). Ab  dem 29.10.12 gibt es dann pro Woche noch eine Tour am Di., Mi. oder Do. - wetterabhängig ab Sindlingen... *

*Vormerken: *Do. 25.10.12, 20 Uhr, gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß voraussichtlich im Restaurant Meisterturm. Nähere Infos folgen. Alle sind herzlich eingeladen...


----------



## hjw51 (1. Oktober 2012)

Fahre mit HJ


----------



## spotti911 (1. Oktober 2012)

Bei dem tollen Wetter komme ich auch mal wieder mit


----------



## cubebea (1. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch dabei
Grüße Bea


----------



## lunker (1. Oktober 2012)

Komme auch Uwe


----------



## Cynthia (2. Oktober 2012)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (3. Oktober 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Donnerstag, 04.10.12, 18:00 Uhr* 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Bitte nehmt unbedingt Beleuchtung mit, da bereits um 18:59 Uhr die Sonne wieder unter geht.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

*Bis und mit Do. 25.10.12 finden noch Abendtouren statt (sofern das Wetter passt). Ab  dem 29.10.12 gibt es dann pro Woche noch eine Tour am Di., Mi. oder Do. - wetterabhängig ab Sindlingen... *

*Vormerken: *Do. 25.10.12, 20 Uhr, gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß voraussichtlich im Restaurant Meisterturm. Nähere Infos folgen. Alle sind herzlich eingeladen...


----------



## hjw51 (3. Oktober 2012)

Dabei hj


----------



## Friendlyman (3. Oktober 2012)

dabei.
bis denne
W.


----------



## uwe50 (6. Oktober 2012)

*Sabine Spitz  Die dreifache Olympiamedaillengewinnerin im IBC-Interview*

Von Dommaas

Sabine Spitz hat in ihrer Karriere alles erreicht, was man als MTB-Sportler erreichen kann: Olympiagold, Weltmeisterin im Cross Country und Marathon, mehrfache Europameisterin, mehrfache UCI-Weltranglistenerste und 14fache Deutsche Meisterin. Bei den Olympischen Spielen dieses Jahr in London komplettierte sie ihre Olympiamedaillensammlung mit Silber und bewies damit ihre unglaubliche Konstanz seit mehr als 10 Jahren.

Das ganze Interview findet ihr hier ...





*So krass geht es bei unseren Abendrunden nicht abwärts ...*


----------



## uwe50 (8. Oktober 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 09.10.12, 18:30 Uhr*
(Sonnenuntergang 18:49 Uhr)
*! Gundelhard, Kelkheim !* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Bitte unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen da wir ja nur noch 30 Minuten fahren können, bis die Sonne untergeht ... 


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

Bis und mit Do. 25.10.12 finden noch Abendtouren statt (sofern das Wetter passt). Ab  dem 29.10.12 gibt es dann pro Woche noch eine Tour am Di., Mi. oder Do. - wetterabhängig ab Sindlingen... 

*Do. 25.10.12, 20 Uhr (nach unserem Treff), gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß im Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. Alle sind herzlich eingeladen.*


----------



## Friendlyman (8. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei.
Gruß
W.


----------



## Grabby (9. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei

Armin


----------



## hjw51 (9. Oktober 2012)

Für eine kurze Runde
Dabei. Hj


----------



## 's Silke (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme auch mal wieder mit.

Bis nachher 
Silke


----------



## Scott-Ron (9. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch wenn nix dazwischen kommt.
ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spotti911 (9. Oktober 2012)

hoffentlich schaffe ich es noch.....


----------



## cubelars (9. Oktober 2012)

Wir sind dabei,
Britta und Lars


----------



## Grabby (9. Oktober 2012)

komme doch nicht...

Viele Grüße

Armin


----------



## uwe50 (10. Oktober 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Donnerstag, 11.10.12, 18:00 Uhr* 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Bitte nehmt unbedingt Beleuchtung mit, da bereits um 18:45 Uhr die Sonne wieder unter geht.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

Bis und mit Do. 25.10.12 finden noch Abendtouren statt (sofern das Wetter passt). Ab  dem 29.10.12 gibt es dann pro Woche noch eine Tour am Di., Mi. oder Do. - wetterabhängig ab Sindlingen... 

*Do. 25.10.12, 20 Uhr (nach unserem Treff), gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß im Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. Alle sind herzlich eingeladen.
Anmeldung bitte per Private Nachricht an uwe50*

Aus der Frankfurter Neuen Presse:
*Mountainbiker stürzt und verletzt sich lebensgefährlich*
Lorsbach. Schwer verletzt musste am Samstagnachmittag ein Mountainbike-Fahrer mit dem Rettungshubschrauber in ein Krankenhaus geflogen werden. Der etwa 40 Jahre alte Mann war im unwegsamen Waldgebiet zwischen Hahnenkopf und Walterstein gestürzt und hatte sich dabei lebensgefährliche Verletzungen im Brustbereich zugezogen. Seine beiden Begleiter riefen den Notarzt, der den Sportler an Ort und Stelle versorgte. Da das Gelände mit Fahrzeugen nur schwer befahrbar ist, wurde gegen 16 Uhr auch noch die Lorsbacher Feuerwehr alarmiert, die den Verletzten aus dem Wald hinunter zu einer Wiese an der Straße zwischen Lorsbach und Eppstein transportierte. Damit der Rettungshubschrauber landen konnte, wurde die L 3011 kurzzeitig voll gesperrt. Lorsbachs stellvertretender Wehrführer Matthias Lederer erklärte, dass es bereits der zweite Einsatz in diesem Jahr war, bei dem ein gestürzter Mountainbikefahrer geborgen werden musste. 2011 habe es zwei ähnliche Rettungsaktionen im Lorsbachtal gegeben. (kajo)

Artikel vom 08. Oktober 2012, 03.23 Uhr (letzte Änderung 08. Oktober 2012, 05.05 Uhr)


----------



## Scott-Ron (10. Oktober 2012)

Komme auch mit.
ron


----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich würde gerne mal mitkommen, wenn es passt. Wie ist denn das Level bei der Tour und wie lange seid ihr so unterwegs?


----------



## uwe50 (11. Oktober 2012)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Ich würde gerne mal mitkommen, wenn es passt. Wie ist denn das Level bei der Tour und wie lange seid ihr so unterwegs?



1,5 - 2 Std., 400-600 Hm, 20 - 24 km, 10 - 12 km/h

Aber: aus "würde" wird in der Regel nie etwas. Mit dem Statement: "Ich komme heute Abend mi!" wird es in der Regel dann auch passend


----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. Oktober 2012)

Ok, dann komme ich heute Abend mit


----------



## Friendlyman (11. Oktober 2012)

Dabei,
bis nachher
LG. W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (11. Oktober 2012)

da


----------



## jojo95 (11. Oktober 2012)

Dabei, 

Gruß, Johannes


----------



## 's Silke (11. Oktober 2012)

Ich auch !

Silke


----------



## hjw51 (11. Oktober 2012)

trotz dunklen Wolken,es soll aber 
Trocken bleiben,bin dabei  HJ


----------



## Robert787 (11. Oktober 2012)

Komme auch mal wieder mit.

Robert


----------



## pitr_dubovich (11. Oktober 2012)

Vielen Dank für`s mitnehmen heute, tut mir leid,dass ich so früh schon wieder abdüsen musste. War tatsächlich ein familiärer Liebesdienst der da drei Mal hintereinander angerufen hatte.

Hoffe, Ihr sitzt mittlerweile gemütlich bei der Pizza und seid gut durchgekommen.

Bis zum nächsten Mal,
Pitr aka Sebastian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deadskincells (12. Oktober 2012)

Hallo fellow Radlers!

Ist denn morgen jemand unterwegs? Dann würde ich mich anschließen.

Grüße an alle, Daniel


----------



## uwe50 (13. Oktober 2012)

*Do. 25.10.12, 20 Uhr (nach unserem Treff), gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß im Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. Alle sind herzlich eingeladen.
Anmeldung bitte per Private Nachricht an uwe50*


----------



## uwe50 (15. Oktober 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 16.10.12, 18:30 Uhr*
(Sonnenuntergang 18:34 Uhr)
*! Gundelhard, Kelkheim !* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Bitte unbedingt Beleuchtung mitnehmen da wir ja nur noch 4 *!* Minuten fahren können, bis die Sonne untergeht ... 


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

Bis und mit Do. 25.10.12 finden noch Abendtouren statt (sofern das Wetter passt). Ab  dem 29.10.12 gibt es dann pro Woche noch eine Tour am Di., Mi. oder Do. - wetterabhängig ab Sindlingen... 

Hinweis: *Sonntag, 21.10.12, 13:00 Uhr* ab Parkplatz Schwimmbad Kelkheim findet eine DIMB Tour der IG Taunus statt. Rückfragen, Anmeldung bitte direkt im entsprechenden Forum.

*Do. 25.10.12, 20 Uhr (nach unserem Treff), gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß im Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. Alle sind herzlich eingeladen.
Anmeldung bitte per Private Nachricht an uwe50*


----------



## jojo95 (16. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei!

Gruß, Johannes


----------



## uwe50 (16. Oktober 2012)

Von unterwegs - heutige Tour ist abgesagt


----------



## uwe50 (18. Oktober 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Donnerstag, 18.10.12, 18:00 Uhr* 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


Bitte nehmt unbedingt Beleuchtung mit, da bereits um 18:30 Uhr die Sonne wieder unter geht.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

Bis und mit Do. 25.10.12 finden noch Abendtouren statt (sofern das Wetter passt). Ab  dem 29.10.12 gibt es dann pro Woche noch eine Tour am Di., Mi. oder Do. - wetterabhängig ab Sindlingen... 

*Do. 25.10.12, 20 Uhr (nach unserem Treff), gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß im Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. Alle sind herzlich eingeladen.
Anmeldung bitte per Private Nachricht an uwe50*


Hinweis: *Sonntag, 28.10.12, 13:00 Uhr* ab Parkplatz Schwimmbad Kelkheim findet eine DIMB Tour der IG Taunus statt. Rückfragen, Anmeldung bitte direkt im entsprechenden Forum.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (18. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei.

Gruß
Frank


----------



## 's Silke (18. Oktober 2012)

Das Wetter muss man einfach nutzen...
Dabei!


Silke


----------



## hjw51 (18. Oktober 2012)

Aus 600 hm Pfälzer Wald Tour 1
Grüßen Wolfgang und Hansjörg bei
schönstem Wetter.Euch viel Spaß heute
Abend


----------



## _melle_ (18. Oktober 2012)

fahre auch mit 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## deadskincells (18. Oktober 2012)

Ich fahre auch mit!

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## uwe50 (22. Oktober 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Dienstag, 23.10.12, 18:30 Uhr*
(nach Sonnenuntergang )
*! Gundelhard, Kelkheim !* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 


*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

Bis und mit Do. 25.10.12 finden noch Abendtouren statt (sofern das Wetter passt). Ab  dem 29.10.12 gibt es dann pro Woche noch eine Tour am Di., Mi. oder Do. - wetterabhängig ab Sindlingen... 

*Do. 25.10.12, 20 Uhr (nach unserem Treff), gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß im Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. Alle sind herzlich eingeladen.
Anmeldung bitte per Private Nachricht an uwe50*

*Sonntag, 28.10.12, 13:00 Uhr* ab Parkplatz Schwimmbad Kelkheim findet eine DIMB Tour der IG Taunus statt. Rückfragen, Anmeldung bitte direkt im entsprechenden Forum.


----------



## Scott-Ron (23. Oktober 2012)

Dabei!
Bis dann - ron


----------



## 's Silke (23. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme mit.


 Silke


----------



## Cynthia (23. Oktober 2012)

Zu zweit dabei


----------



## hjw51 (23. Oktober 2012)

Komme auch hj


----------



## Grabby (23. Oktober 2012)

Komme auch

Armin


----------



## uwe50 (24. Oktober 2012)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

*Donnerstag, 25.10.12, 18:00 Uhr* 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 



*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

*Donnerstag 25.10.12, 20 Uhr (nach unserem Treff), gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß im Restaurant Meisterturm, Hofheim. Alle sind herzlich eingeladen.
Anmeldung bitte per Private Nachricht an uwe50*


*Sonntag, 28.10.12, 13:00 Uhr* 
ab Parkplatz Schwimmbad Kelkheim findet eine DIMB Tour der IG Taunus statt. Rückfragen, Anmeldung bitte direkt im entsprechenden Forum.


Ab  dem 29.10.12 gibt es dann pro Woche noch eine Tour am Di., Mi. oder Do. - wetterabhängig ab Sindlingen...


----------



## Hansvolldampf (24. Oktober 2012)

Hallo Cynthia,
Gestern Abend wahr es schön, ich muß mir aber eine vernünftige Beleuchtung zulegen.
Ich freue mich schon auf ne Trainingseinheit, natürlich zu zweit.
Viele Grüße
Hansvolldampf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (24. Oktober 2012)

Hansvolldampf schrieb:


> Hallo Cynthia,
> Gestern Abend wahr es schön, ich muß mir aber eine vernünftige Beleuchtung zulegen.
> Ich freue mich schon auf ne Trainingseinheit, natürlich zu zweit.
> Viele Grüße
> Hansvolldampf


----------



## Scott-Ron (24. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei, bis dann!
ron


----------



## mtbikerFFM (24. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch dabei

Frank


----------



## bfri (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde auch versuchen vorbei zu schauen. Anke kommt eventuell nach.

Gruß
Birger


----------



## cubelars (25. Oktober 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Britta und ich fahren heute Abend wahrscheinlich mit, wartet aber nicht auf uns. wir sehen uns auf jeden Fall im Meisterturm!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## Cynthia (25. Oktober 2012)

Fahre mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_12 (25. Oktober 2012)

bin auch wieder dabei (mal schaun, ob ich's noch bis zum Meisterturm schaffe ;-).
Michael


----------



## 's Silke (25. Oktober 2012)

Ich komme auch mit.


 Silke


----------



## tom194 (25. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei 


gruß Thomas


----------



## Scott-Ron (25. Oktober 2012)

Kann leider nicht kommen!
sorry -   :-(   - ron


----------



## Robert787 (25. Oktober 2012)

Komme auch mit.

 Robert


----------



## _melle_ (25. Oktober 2012)

fahre auch gleich mit 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## uwe50 (26. Oktober 2012)

Wetterprognose "schön" kalt  - Winterklamotten können bei Trockenheit getestet werden.

Herzliche Einladung zu einer Tour im Main Taunus Kreis:

*Tourenausschreibung für* 
*Sonntag den 28.10.2012 
13.00 Uhr *  - Bitte pünktlich, max. Wartezeit auf angemeldete 5 Minuten - An diesem Tag werden übrigens die Uhren auf Winterzeit umgestellt - Bei langer Rückfahrt mit dem Rad an die Beleuchtung denken. 

*Schwimmbad (Parkplatz), Kelkheim* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.

*Tourdauer : ca. 3:30 Std.*
*Tourlänge: rund 33 km*
*Höhenmeter: ca. 1200 HM*

Die Tour führt von der Gundelhard über den Staufen nach Lorsbach, Langenhain, Judenkopf und über Lorsbach zurück nach dem Gundelhard. Hier besteht die Möglichkeit zum einkehren.

Tempo: moderates Tourentempo
Fahrtechnik: Sicheres Fahren auf Single Trails. Nach der Singletrail-Skala ist die Tour mit S0 bis S1zu bewerten.

Tourenguide: Urs, Peter

Anmeldung bitte hier im Thread oder per PN. Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin kurzfristig nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid über Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. 

Sollte es regnen wird hier bis 11:00 Uhr im Forum abgesagt.

*Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise und die Trail Rules der DIMB e.V.
Es besteht Helmpflicht.*
Jeder kann mitfahren, der ein technisch einwandfreies MTB mitbringt. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourenteilnahme nicht notwendig.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.


Urs, im Namen der DIMB IG Taunus 




 
  [FONT="]DIMB Trail Rules:
1. [/FONT][FONT="]Fahre nur auf Wegen.
2. Hinterlasse keine Spuren.
3. Halte dein Mountainbike unter Kontrolle.
4. Respektiere andere Naturnutzer.
5. Nimm Rücksicht auf Tiere.
[/FONT][FONT="]6. Plane im Voraus.[/FONT]


----------



## Scott-Ron (28. Oktober 2012)

Bin dabei , bei diesem super wetter! 
Bis dann -ron


----------



## uwe50 (28. Oktober 2012)

*Winterrunden*

Mit der Umstellung auf die Winterzeit starten wir wieder unsere Winterrunden in der Ebene vom RheinMain Gebiet. Die Touren finden am Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag statt und werden jeweils bis spätestens Montag Morgen gepostet. Geplant wird jeweils der Abend, an dem die wenigsten Niederschläge prognostiziert und für den noch erträgliche Temperaturen angesagt sind (und an dem ich noch keine anderweitigen Terminverpflichtungen habe). 

Mittwoch scheint regenarm und wieder etwas wärmer zu sein, darum treffen wir uns am ...

*Mittwoch, 31.10.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

und umrunden den Flughafen im Gegenuhrzeigersinn (Kelsterbach, Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim, Schwanheim)

Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil  0151 . 182 . 483 . 80.


----------



## Stump1967 (30. Oktober 2012)

ich versuche mal morgen dabei zu sein. 
Hoffe das Wetter spielt mit....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (30. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## to406ki (30. Oktober 2012)

wollte zwar auch mit, aber leider ist morgen abend fußball 20:30uhr und da schau ick lieber dynamo an 

dann mal ne schöne winterrunde


----------



## 's Silke (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich radele nachher auch mit.


Silke


----------



## uwe50 (31. Oktober 2012)

hjw51 wird heute der Guide sein.

Aus "knietechnischen" Gründen will ich heute aussetzen 

Das Wetter ist ja schon fast perfekt - viel Spaß


----------



## tom194 (31. Oktober 2012)

Bin auch dabei

gruß Thomas


----------



## deadskincells (31. Oktober 2012)

Ich werde auch mitfahren! Wird höchste Zeit, dass ich mal erfahre, was die berühmte Flughafenrunde ist, die so in aller Munde ist 

Gruß, Daniel


----------



## uwe50 (5. November 2012)

*Winterrunden*


Regen- und Kälteprognos für diese Woche: Am Dienstag herrscht einigermassen Übereinstimmung. Es soll am Abend trocken bleiben bei Temperaturen von 4-5 Grad. 

hjw51 stellt sich als Guide zur Verfügung.

*Dienstag, 06.11.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## Scott-Ron (5. November 2012)

Hi hallo!
Bin dabei,  bis morgen!
Mfg - ron


----------



## cubebea (6. November 2012)

Komme auch
Bea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo95 (6. November 2012)

Bin dabei; 
Bis gleich, Johannes


----------



## _melle_ (6. November 2012)

Ich auch 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Stump1967 (6. November 2012)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## tom194 (6. November 2012)

Komme auch


----------



## 's Silke (6. November 2012)

Ich auch!

Bis gleich


----------



## tillibebek (6. November 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Winterrunden*
> 
> 
> Regen- und Kälteprognos für diese Woche: Am Dienstag herrscht einigermassen Übereinstimmung. Es soll am Abend trocken bleiben bei Temperaturen von 4-5 Grad.
> ...



Mal eine Frage: Mit welcher Beleuchtung fahrt ihr denn Abends/Nachts durch die Welt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (6. November 2012)

Magicshine,  sigma, hope mit um die 900 lumen.
Gib mal 900 lm bei ebay ein und dann Sport, fahrradteile (Kategorie) .
Die günstigsten gibts ab ca 70.


----------



## tillibebek (6. November 2012)

Scott-Ron schrieb:


> Magicshine,  sigma, hope mit um die 900 lumen.
> Gib mal 900 lm bei ebay ein und dann Sport, fahrradteile (Kategorie) .
> Die günstigsten gibts ab ca 70.




Ok, danke. Sieht man da genug im Wald bei etwas schnelleren Abfahrten?


----------



## Scott-Ron (6. November 2012)

Ja! Teste sie doch mal!


----------



## tillibebek (6. November 2012)

Scott-Ron schrieb:


> Ja! Teste sie doch mal!



Naja, du. Einfach mal 95Ocken zum Testen sind bei mir nicht drin. Bin ja kein DeutschBanker

Muss mal schauen, dass ich was im Netz finde, Videos, Bilder etc.


----------



## uwe50 (7. November 2012)

Hier die Wiederholung vom 20.8.12

*Und jede Woche wird es nun fast 15 Minuten früher dunkel...*
Zwischen der Lupine und der billigen LED Lampe für 9 EUR werden viele Produkte angeboten. Ich habe mir im letzten Jahr die DX-Lampe zugelegt. Mit der Lampe habe ich mittlerweile viele Nachtrunden auch auf Single Trails absolviert. Hier die Zusammenstellung der Argumente sowie die Links zu einer Helm- und Rad-Lampe:

*Alle Fakten zur DX/ Magicshine Lampe ! - MTB-News.de | IBC Mountainbike Forum - 
Diskussion zu Lampen bitte in diesem Forum vornehmen*
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=432400&highlight=china+lampe 

*Kauf im Portal von DealExtrem.com setzt voraus, dass Du über einen PayPal Account verfügst,*

DealExtreme: $77.60 HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 3-Mode 900-Lumen LED Headlamp Set (4*18650 included) USD 77,60 inkl. Versand
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.29489

DealExtreme: $77.96 HA-III Cree SSC P7-C (SXO) 5-Mode 900-Lumen LED Bike Light Set (4*18650 included) USD 77,96 inkl. Versand
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864

Allgemeine Übersicht DealExtreme » Sports and Outdoors Supplies » Cycling » Bike Light

Stromadapter für US Stecker nicht vergessen.

Tipp: 
Da die Lieferung portofrei erfolgt immer nur eine Lampe bestellen, sonst könnte Zoll anfallen.


Lutz hat ergänzt


Kokomikou schrieb:


> Diese Lampen gibt es mittlerweile auch schon bei EBAY. Dann ganz sicher ohne Zoll.
> z.B.:
> http://www.ebay.de/itm/MagicShine-e...ort_Radsport_Fahrradteile&hash=item2318250083
> 
> ...


----------



## tillibebek (7. November 2012)

@uwe50:

Vielen Dank! Ich schau mir das alles mal an!


----------



## wartool (7. November 2012)

Urs.. zu Deiner Zusammenstellung oben möchte ich hinzufügen, dass es ein "Warehouse" von Dealextreme in England gibt... von dort fällt kein Zoll bzw keine Mehrwertsteuer an.

Bei Bestellungen von DX direkt ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit seeeeehr hoch, dass der Zoll die Päckchen fischt.. mit der entrichteten Mwst. - sind immer so ca 12 Euro gewesen...

Alternative (nein-ich bekomme keine Provision - im Gegenteil - ich mag den Laden nicht)
Schau nach der 808E oder der 880 bei www.magicshinelights.de.

Die verlinkten Ebaylampen... achte beim Kauf darauf, dass es wirklich welche von Magicshine sind... keine Kopie der Kopie, wie oft und günstig angeboten.. die leuchten zwar auch.. aber das bessere P/L Verhältniss bieten die MJ-Lights.

Ansonsten hat Urs Recht.. einfach mal den Diskussionsfaden, den er verlinkt hat lesen ;-)


----------



## to406ki (7. November 2012)

hallo leute  !!

freitag soll das wetter doch ganz gut werden,
hätten welche interesse da vielleicht eine runde zu fahren, 
egal wo ? vielleicht nach idstein befestigte wege...

zeit:16:20uhr start bei mir !


----------



## uwe50 (11. November 2012)

*Winterrunden*. 

Am Dienstag bleibt es regenfrei:
hjw51 stellt sich als Guide zur Verfügung.

*Dienstag, 13.11.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## Friendlyman (12. November 2012)

Bin dabei.
Gruß W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (13. November 2012)

Komme auch! Wird aber sehr pünktlich 1835
Ron


----------



## cubelars (13. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen,
Britta fährt ebenfalls mit. Hansjörg: Britta meldet sich noch telefonisch bei Dir wegen gemeinsamer Hinfahrt.

Wäre auch gerne dabei ;-(

Gruß
Lars


----------



## micha_12 (13. November 2012)

versuche auch mal wieder dabei zu sein 
bis nachher
Michael


----------



## Kissie (13. November 2012)

Hallo,

ich schaffe es heute leider doch nicht
Viele Grüße und euch viel Spaß
Britta


----------



## AnkoGenius (13. November 2012)

bin dann auch mal wieder dabei.....


----------



## uwe50 (16. November 2012)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 18.11.2012 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*
 
*Treffpunkt:Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums**
Startzeit: 13:00 Uhr
Tourdauer: ca. 3 Std.
Tourlänge: rund 25 km
Höhenmeter: ca. 700-800*

*Weitere Info, Anmeldung, Rückfragen bitte hier*


----------



## uwe50 (18. November 2012)

*Winterrunden, Dauer 2:00 bis 2:30 Std*. 

hjw51 stellt sich als Guide zur Verfügung.
Am Mittwoch gegen Abend könnte es wieder mal regnen, darum:

*Dienstag, 20.11.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier[/URL

*Zum Wintertraining: *

Nach der Saison ist vor der Saison. Dazwischen werden die Grundlagen gelegt:  
Im Grundlagentraining wird langsam und gleichmäßig gefahren, d.h. zwischen 60 - 75 % der max. Herzfrequenz. Dabei leichte Gänge fahren, mit einer Trittfrequenz von 90 bis 100.
Wem das Tempo zu langsam ist, kann einfach seine Trittfrequenz weiter erhöhen ...


----------



## jimmykane (18. November 2012)

Diesmal bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei. Wie lang soll denn die Runde sein?


----------



## Friendlyman (19. November 2012)

Bin dabei.
MfG W


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (20. November 2012)

Komme auch!
bis dann-ron


----------



## cubebea (20. November 2012)

Komme auch.
Bea


----------



## Scott-Ron (20. November 2012)

Scott-Ron schrieb:


> Komme auch!
> bis dann-ron



Komme nich :-(
fühle mich nicht gut!
bis dann - ron


----------



## tom194 (20. November 2012)

Bin dabei

gruß thomas


----------



## 's Silke (20. November 2012)

Ich auch!

Bis gleich
Silke


----------



## micha_12 (20. November 2012)

bin wieder dabei
Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (20. November 2012)

Muss spontan absagen, weil ich vom Auto angefahren wurde :-(. Ich würde ja fahren, aber mein schönes Rad wurde etwas kaltverformt und ich hab leider keinen Ersatz parat.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## uwe50 (21. November 2012)

Einfach nur faszinierende Bilder - und Fahrer, die mehr als Grundlagen trainiert haben  

Die gute Nachricht auch für uns: In vier Wochen werden die Tage bereits wieder länger (und die Nächte entsprechend kürzer)


----------



## spark60 (26. November 2012)

tillibebek schrieb:


> Naja, du. Einfach mal 95Ocken zum Testen sind bei mir nicht drin. Bin ja kein DeutschBanker
> 
> Muss mal schauen, dass ich was im Netz finde, Videos, Bilder etc.


 
Hallo Tillibebek!

Hast Du schon eine Lampe gefunden?
Ich habe mir letztens die Black Sun II (1000 Lumen) geleistet. 
Die kostet bei AIM z.Zt. etwas über 100,00. 
Ich bin absolut zufrieden mit der Helmlampe (man kann sie auch am Lenker montieren). 
Waldwege lassen sich im Topspeed fahren, Singletrails sind ebenfalls sehr gut machbar.
Die Lampe ist eine sehr gute Investition. Bei Nichtgefallen kannst Du sie zurückschicken.

Bei einem Gespräch mit einem Downhiller auf der abendlichen Runde auf dem Feldberg, 
empfahl mir der junge Biker auch Lampen von Cree (1200 Lumen), 
die bei eBay zu knapp 40 erhältlich sind.

Gruß Oliver


----------



## Friendlyman (27. November 2012)

Hallo an .....
Notanzeige nach Servercrash.
Bin am 27.11.2012 um 18.30 Uhr in Sindlingen an der bekannten Stelle.
Geplant ist eine Runde durch den Stadtwald maximal bis Kesselbruchweiher und zurück.
Bis nachher.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## uwe50 (27. November 2012)

*Winterrunden, Dauer 2:00 bis 2:30 Std*. 

hjw51 stellt sich als Guide zur Verfügung. Bei mir dürfte es in Kürze auch wieder klappen. 


*Dienstag, 27.11.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Scott-Ron (27. November 2012)

Bin dabei!
ron


----------



## Titanwade (27. November 2012)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Einfach nur faszinierende Bilder - und Fahrer, die mehr als Grundlagen trainiert haben



An der Stelle, wo sie mit dem AUTO den Berg hochfahren habe ich weggeklickt. 

P.S. Bis später.


----------



## uwe50 (28. November 2012)

*Zum Vormerken*

38. Frankfurter Rad-Cross

Mit Start und Ziel an der Eissporthalle geht es am *Sonntag, den 9. Dezember 2012, ab 10 Uhr 30* für die Cross-Elite im Radsport wieder zum Start der inzwischen 38. Durchführung des Frankfurter Rad-Cross auf dem schwierigen Rundkurs am Bornheimer Hang.

Die Veranstaltung beginnt mit der Klasse der Schüler. Es folgen die  Rennen  der Jugend, der Junioren und der Senioren bis um 13 Uhr 45 die internationale Cross-Elite der Frauen und um 15 Uhr die Welt-Cross-Elite der Männer startet. Das Hauptrennen geht über 60 Minuten und bietet Spitzenfahrer aus 8 Nationen auf.

Die gesamte deutsche Cross-Elite geht mit dem Deutschen Meister und Vorjahressieger Christoph Pfingsten an den Start. Herausragende Teilnehmer sind Weltmeister Philipp Walsleben und die mehrfache Weltmeisterin Hanka Kupfernagel.

PS: Letztes Jahr war auch Sabine Spitz dabei, da ja dieses Jahr an der Olympiade die Silbermedaille gewann im MTB Cross Country gewann.


----------



## uwe50 (2. Dezember 2012)

*Winterrunden, Dauer 2:00 bis 2:30 Std*. 

Diese Woche gleich wieder am Dienstag nach dem Motto "lieber etwas feucht als zu kalt". hjw51 stellt sich als Guide zur Verfügung. 
Falls es zu nass wird, um 17 Uhr nochmals ins Forum schauen, ob die Runde abgesagt ist oder unter 0176 . 208 . 20 . 302 rückfragen.


*Dienstag, 4.12.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## jimmykane (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (4. Dezember 2012)

Ich bin auch dabei.
W.


----------



## jimmykane (4. Dezember 2012)

Hat noch jemand Beleuchtung (Front) über?


----------



## to406ki (4. Dezember 2012)

bring alles mit was ick habe, also sollte es gehn das du eine von mir bekommst.


----------



## jimmykane (4. Dezember 2012)

Bei mir klappt es leider (mal wieder) doch nicht :-(. Ich schaffe es einfach nicht bis 18.30 Uhr nach Sindlingen und habe hier bei der Arbeit noch zu viel zu tun.

Irgendwann bin ich hoffentlich mal dabei.

Viel Spaß!


----------



## uwe50 (6. Dezember 2012)

*Am Sonntag ist es so weit ....*

38. Frankfurter Rad-Cross

Mit Start und Ziel an der Eissporthalle geht es am *Sonntag, den 9. Dezember 2012, ab 10 Uhr 30* für die Cross-Elite im Radsport wieder zum Start der inzwischen 38. Durchführung des Frankfurter Rad-Cross auf dem schwierigen Rundkurs am Bornheimer Hang.

Die Veranstaltung beginnt mit der Klasse der Schüler. Es folgen die  Rennen  der Jugend, der Junioren und der Senioren bis um 13 Uhr 45 die internationale Cross-Elite der Frauen und um 15 Uhr die Welt-Cross-Elite der Männer startet. Das Hauptrennen geht über 60 Minuten und bietet Spitzenfahrer aus 8 Nationen auf.

Die gesamte deutsche Cross-Elite geht mit dem Deutschen Meister und Vorjahressieger Christoph Pfingsten an den Start. Herausragende Teilnehmer sind Weltmeister Philipp Walsleben und die mehrfache Weltmeisterin Hanka Kupfernagel.

PS: Letztes Jahr war auch Sabine Spitz dabei, da ja dieses Jahr an der Olympiade die Silbermedaille gewann im MTB Cross Country gewann.


----------



## hjw51 (6. Dezember 2012)

Wer fährt mit zum Rad-Cross am Bornheimer Hang  ??
Sonntag 10.30 Uhr ab Kriftel Bauernbrücke -Raiffeisenstr-zum Umspannwerk-
Wir fahren Richtung Eschborn-Nidda-Berkersheim-Lohrberg-Bornheimer-Hang
Grüße  HansJörg


----------



## cubelars (8. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Hansjörg,
Britta und ich fahren mit. Es sei denn es regnet in strömen.
Schutzbleche haben wir auf jeden fall!

Gruß
Lars


----------



## uwe50 (10. Dezember 2012)

*Winterrunden, Dauer 2:00 bis 2:30 Std*. 

Aufgrund der prognostizierter Temperatur wird es eher eine kurze Tour bei Minustemperatur . hjw51 stellt sich als Guide zur Verfügung. 
Falls das Wetter nicht passt, um 17 Uhr nochmals ins Forum schauen, ob die Runde abgesagt ist oder unter 0176 . 208 . 20 . 302 rückfragen.


*Donnerstag, 13.12.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## uwe50 (12. Dezember 2012)

Falls dann die Kondition im Frühjahr aufgrund vom Wintertraining doch nicht dem Plan entspricht .... 

*Gotthard by Bus: Tom Malecha und der größte Bikeshuttle der Welt [Video & Interview]*
Von Hannes

Neues von Filme von Draussen-Macher Tom Malecha: Er und sein MTB-Kollege Ben Schulz waren im August dieses Jahres mit dem größten Bike-Shuttle der Welt unterwegs  den Schweizer Postautos. Von ihrem Trip durch das Gotthard-Massiv haben sie einen Film mitgebracht, der sicherlich bei dem einen oder anderen Zuschauer für Reiselust und Bergweh sorgen wird  wie eigentlich jeder Film von Tom.
Wir haben uns mit Tom Malecha alias teecee unterhalten und ihn um ein paar Tipps für Nachahmer gebeten.

*Hier zur Reportage ...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (12. Dezember 2012)




----------



## donald7 (12. Dezember 2012)

Das Video ist der Hammer!
Ich bin sofort dabei.
LG
Donald


----------



## uwe50 (16. Dezember 2012)

*Winterrunden, Dauer 2:00 bis 2:30 Std*. 

Diese Woche erleben wir bereits wieder die längsten Nächte vom Jahr  
Der Mittwoch soll trocken, die Temperaturen über 0 bleiben. hjw51 stellt sich als Guide zur Verfügung. 

*Mittwoch, 19.12.12, 18:30 Uhr *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## spark60 (16. Dezember 2012)

Hallo Zusammen!
Ich würde mich gerne am Mi. der Runde anschließen, sofern nichts bei mir dazwischen kommt.
Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## mtbikerFFM (16. Dezember 2012)

Nach erkältungsbedingter Pause bin ich mal wieder dabei


----------



## _melle_ (19. Dezember 2012)

fahre auch mit 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (19. Dezember 2012)

*Umfrage & Gewinnspiel  Deine Meinung zu MTB-News.de und der IBC ist gefragt!*

Von Tobias

Wie zufrieden bist du mit den Inhalten, die dir MTB-News.de bietet? Wie erlebst du die Community im IBC? Zum Jahresende möchten wir die Gelegenheit nutzen, euer Feedback einzuholen um MTB-News.de für die kommende Saison im Jahr 2013 noch spannender, informativer und besser zu machen.

Deshalb sind wir auf eure Mitarbeit in der großen MTB-News.de User-Umfrage 2012 angewiesen und belohnen die Teilnehmer der Studie mit Sachpreisen im Wert von über 1111 , die wir in unserer großen Weihnachtsverlosung gesammelt haben.

Hier geht es zum Originalartikel ...


----------



## spark60 (20. Dezember 2012)

Ein Dankeschön an die Feierabend-Runde des 19.12.
Hat Spaß gemacht mit Euch!

Ich wünsche Euch schöne Weihnachtsfeiertage!

Gruß 
Oliver


----------



## uwe50 (23. Dezember 2012)

Wer sich aufgrund der Gewichtszunahme der Feiertage etwas bewegen will, kann dies am Mittwoch mit hjw51 tun.  

*Mittwoch, 26.12.12, 12:00 Uhr ! *
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 11 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



Anmeldung hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

*Wir wünschen uns alle gegenseitig erhol- und geruhsame Feiertage *


----------



## Friendlyman (25. Dezember 2012)

Bin dabei und hoffe wir sind um 17.00 Uhr zurück.
VG
W.


----------



## uwe50 (29. Dezember 2012)

Bei Redbull entdeckt. Tolle Aufnahmen 

*Four by Three: The Family Film*

_Four by Three is an exclusive series of four short films about the Athertons, produced and directed by Clay Porter for Red Bull Media House, with the first film premiering on September 11, 2012_

http://redbull.com/fourbythree

Clay Porter's final film takes the Atherton's back home for some next level riding in North Wales. With much of the year spent travelling the globe to compete, Llangynog in North Wales provides a welcome bolt hole at the end of the season for the Athertons. A polar opposite to the hectic lifestyle that is part and parcel of being a world renowned mountain bike racer, and the perfect place to unwind. This episode provides a candid look at how the Atherton siblings relax away from the intense world of racing in the quiet welsh retreat, where No-one really knows much about mountain bikes or racing and it doesnt matter to them whats happened at the weekend And whilst the Welsh village is the ideal place to unwind, the incredible landscape also provides the perfect setting for the team to continue to break boundaries on their bikes and hone their talents for the season ahead. As Rachel observes, you cant switch on if you havent switched off we see Dan find his peace digging and creating impressive new lines in their local playground, Llangynog quarry and the film climaxes with a truly breathtaking riding session in that sees Dan, Gee and some of the newer members of the Atherton Racing team really pushing their riding to new levels. Amazing riding coupled with next level cinematography defines Four By Three and the final episode finished on a real high.


----------



## uwe50 (31. Dezember 2012)

Nach 2 Monaten Rad-Abstinenz: Eine "gemütliche" Flughafenumrundung auf der kürzest möglichen Strecke  

*Mittwoch, 02.01.12, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## jimmykane (31. Dezember 2012)

Waren es nicht bloß 2 Wochen Abstinenz??


----------



## Friendlyman (31. Dezember 2012)

Er ist wieder da.
Freut mich.

Guten Rutsch ins 2013 





uwe50 schrieb:


> Nach 2 Monaten Rad-Abstinenz: Eine "gemütliche" Flughafenumrundung auf der kürzest möglichen Strecke
> 
> *Mittwoch, 02.01.12, 18:30 Uhr*
> Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".
> ...


----------



## jimmykane (31. Dezember 2012)

Ach verstehe. Der Guide war immer jemand anders =). Ich war ja leider noch kein einziges Mal dabei...


----------



## spark60 (2. Januar 2013)

Hallo Zusammen!

 Ich wünsche Euch ein frohes neues Jahr!

Ich möchte mich der heutigen Feierabendrunde anschließen!

Viele Grüße 
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (2. Januar 2013)

Bin auch dabei hj


----------



## Titanwade (2. Januar 2013)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Mittwoch, 02.01.12, 18:30 Uhr*
> Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=591148



Dabei! Falls ich nicht pünktlich 5 vor Halb da bin, bitte nicht warten.


----------



## tom194 (2. Januar 2013)

komme auch

gruß thomas


----------



## uwe50 (5. Januar 2013)

Von Mainz nach St.-Amarin (400 Hm) sind es etwa 350 km. Der Ort befindet sich 30 km nÃ¶rdlich von MÃ¼hlhausen, direkt unterhalb vom âLe Grande Ballonâ. Mit 1424 Meter ist es der hÃ¶chste Gipfel der SÃ¼dvogesen. Links und rechts vom âVallÃ©e de la Thurâ fÃ¤hrt man durchschnittlich auf die HÃ¶he von 1.200 Meter. Im Normalfall erklimmt man die (ersten) 800 HÃ¶henmeter Ã¼ber ForststraÃen oder leicht ansteigende Singeltrails. Als Belohnung winken herrliche Aussichten und bis Ã¼ber 10 km lange, meist flÃ¼ssig zu bewÃ¤ltigende Abfahrten. Vorher gibt es fast immer die MÃ¶glichkeit zur gemÃ¼tlichen Einkehr in einer der vielen âAubergesâ.


Beinhart Club Mitglieder kÃ¶nnen hier die Einladung direkt herunterladen.


----------



## uwe50 (6. Januar 2013)

Wir bleiben westlich vom Flughafen und fahren Richtung Kelsterbach, Rüsselsheim, Mönchbruch und wieder zurück nach Kelsterbach so dass wir ca. 20.45 wieder in Sindlingen sind.

Temperatur 4°C bei 0 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit ...

*Dienstag, 08.01.12, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## hjw51 (8. Januar 2013)

Fahre mit hj


----------



## _melle_ (8. Januar 2013)

Ich auch 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## tom194 (8. Januar 2013)

Bin auch dabei

gruß thomas


----------



## Cynthia (8. Januar 2013)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (9. Januar 2013)

Diesmal bin ich dabei. Wehe wenn nicht! ;-)


----------



## Cynthia (9. Januar 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Diesmal bin ich dabei. Wehe wenn nicht! ;-)



 Ist vorbei, war gestern ...


----------



## jimmykane (9. Januar 2013)

oh mann :-(. voll verpeilt. aber gestern hätte es eh nicht geklappt. hatte mich voll auf mittwoch eingeschossen.


----------



## uwe50 (13. Januar 2013)

Wir fahren am voraussichtlich "wärmsten Tag der Woche" im Schwanheimer Wald Richtung Niederrad und zurück. Aufgrund der angesagten Kälte sind wir um ca. 20.30 wieder in Sindlingen zurück.

Temperatur <0°C bei 30 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für 0 mm Niederschlag. Unterschätzt die Temperatur nicht und schützt vor allem auf Kopf, Hände und Füsse mehr als sonst ....

*Mittwoch, 16.01.13, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Titanwade (14. Januar 2013)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Temperatur <0°C bei 30 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für 0 mm Niederschlag. Unterschätzt die Temperatur nicht und schützt vor allem auf Kopf, Hände und Füsse mehr als sonst ....



Das ist sehr richtig! Besonders den Kopf und Füße+Hände schützen. Ansonsten reicht kurz-kurz. Das wusste auch dieser Teilnehmer des Sibirischen Ice Marathons, bei dokumentierten -15°















Erst ab -31° sollte man sich langsam Gedanken über lange Hose + Pulli machen...


----------



## spark60 (15. Januar 2013)

"Nur die Harten kommen in den Garten..."   

Ich denke Mittwoch müsste bei mir auch klappen, plant mich mal ein!

Gruß Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (15. Januar 2013)

Ich mag's ja gar nicht mehr großartig ankündigen, aber ich plane auch morgen mitzufahren ;-).


----------



## mtbikerFFM (15. Januar 2013)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## jimmykane (16. Januar 2013)

Fährt jemand mit Spikes?


----------



## hjw51 (16. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei  fahre mit Spiks 
Hansjörg


----------



## Friendlyman (16. Januar 2013)

Mit Spikes dabei.
Bis nachher 
Gruß W.


----------



## spark60 (16. Januar 2013)

Bis Später!


----------



## jimmykane (16. Januar 2013)

Danke für die schöne Tour mit netter Truppe . Das war definitiv nicht das letzte Mal für mich ;-) (dafür das erste Mal...).

Hier mal meine GPS-Aufzeichnung mit "Höhen"- und Geschwindigkeitsprofil:

https://dl.dropbox.com/u/339370/MTB/2013_01_16.png

Wer ist nochmal der, der in Neu-Isenburg arbeitet?


----------



## mtbikerFFM (16. Januar 2013)

Dann meintest du wahrscheinlich mich


----------



## jimmykane (21. Januar 2013)

Weiß man schon wann diese Woche gefahren wird?


----------



## uwe50 (21. Januar 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Weiß man schon wann diese Woche gefahren wird?



Wir fahren wieder am voraussichtlich "wärmsten Tag der Woche".  So um ca. 20.45 wollen wir wieder in Sindlingen zurück sein. Spikes sind von Vorteil, da wir nach diesem Wochenende mit starken Vereisungen rechnen müssen.

Temperatur -4°C bei 0 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für 0 mm Niederschlag. Schützt vor allem Kopf, Hände und Füsse! 

*Mittwoch, 23.01.13, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jimmykane (21. Januar 2013)

Perfekt, bin dabei!


----------



## arlac77 (22. Januar 2013)

Komme auch gerne mit


----------



## Tinchen12 (22. Januar 2013)

Ich werde mich auch anschließen und bringe noch jemanden mit.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (22. Januar 2013)

Und ich hab jetzt Spikes, und morgen keine Zeit 
Wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## photoproll (23. Januar 2013)

Ich werde von Tinchen mitgebracht


----------



## hjw51 (23. Januar 2013)

Fahre mit Hansjörg


----------



## tom194 (23. Januar 2013)

komme auch

gruß Thomas


----------



## Tinchen12 (23. Januar 2013)

Wir müssen uns leider wieder abmelden. Wir schaffen es heute nicht.


----------



## Grabby (23. Januar 2013)

komme auch

Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spark60 (23. Januar 2013)

Schade, wäre gerne dabei gewesen! 
Gruß aus Schwalbach


----------



## Vodka-Wasser (23. Januar 2013)

zu spät gesehen. hab gegen 20uhr oben am feldberg ein paar lichter im wald gesehen. wart ihr das ?


----------



## jimmykane (24. Januar 2013)

Nöööö da wo die vielen, hellen, blinkenden Lichter waren (Flugzeuge!), da waren wir ;-).


----------



## uwe50 (26. Januar 2013)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Von Mainz nach St.-Amarin (400 Hm) sind es etwa 350 km. Der Ort befindet sich 30 km nördlich von Mühlhausen, direkt unterhalb vom Le Grande Ballon. Mit 1424 Meter ist es der höchste Gipfel der Südvogesen. Links und rechts vom Vallée de la Thur fährt man durchschnittlich auf die Höhe von 1.200 Meter. Im Normalfall erklimmt man die (ersten) 800 Höhenmeter über Forststraßen oder leicht ansteigende Singeltrails. Als Belohnung winken herrliche Aussichten und bis über 10 km lange, meist flüssig zu bewältigende Abfahrten. Vorher gibt es fast immer die Möglichkeit zur gemütlichen Einkehr in einer der vielen Auberges.
> 
> 
> Beinhart Club Mitglieder können hier die Einladung direkt herunterladen.



Es gibt noch freie Plätze.


----------



## uwe50 (29. Januar 2013)

Diese Woche ist Regen angesagt. Mit etwas Glück könnte sich dieser am Mittwochabend eine kleine Pause gönnen. Schaut bei uneindeutiger Wetterlage in jedem Fall um 17 Uhr hier nochmals ins Forum, ob gefahren wird. Oder ruft mich auf dem Handy an.

Abends: Temperatur 8°C bei 10 % Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für 0 mm Niederschlag.  

*Mittwoch, 30.01.13, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## uwe50 (30. Januar 2013)

Laut Prognose beginnt es jetzt dann zu regnen. Um 18 Uhr gibt es noch ein paar Nachzüglerwolken. Das Wolkenband wander von Nordwest nach Südost.

Wir fahren von Sindlingen Richtung Westen und lassen uns dann dem Main entlang wieder zurück nach Sindlingen blasen.

Trotz allen guten Prognosen, um 17 Uhr nochmals ins Forum schauen ...





Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (30. Januar 2013)

Bin dabei.
Bis nachher.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## uwe50 (30. Januar 2013)

Sehe gerade im Westen ein Stück blauer Himmel ...

Bis 18:30 Uhr: wir fahren halt allenfalls zu zweit oder mit Überraschungsgästen


----------



## hjw51 (30. Januar 2013)

Fahre auch mit
Hj


----------



## tom194 (30. Januar 2013)

werde auch kommen

gruß Thomas


----------



## to406ki (30. Januar 2013)

bin auch dabei ...


----------



## uwe50 (1. Februar 2013)

Tipp:

Wenn Du aus dem Raum Main Taunus Kreis/Frankfurt kurzfristig eine Tour planst, veröffentliche doch dies im Thema 

*MTB Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus*

Es macht sicher Sinn, dabei schon möglichst konkret zu werden bezüglich Uhrzeit und geplanter Strecke...


----------



## uwe50 (3. Februar 2013)

Marita Sommer aus Kelkheim haben wir im Frühjahr 2011 kennen gelernt. Als Rennradfahrerin hat sie bei unseren Treffs das Mountainbiken in der Gruppe entdeckt. Wann immer es die Zeit und ihre Gesundheit zuließen, war sie mit dabei. So auch bei der Clubtour in der Fränkischen Schweiz. Letztes Jahr musste Marita aus gesundheitlichen Gründen ihre Anmeldung für Nauders absagen. Im Spätherbst diagnostizierten die Ärzte einen erneuten Ausbruch von Krebs. Am 31.01.2013 ist Marita verstorben. Sie wird uns in Erinnerung bleiben als fröhliche und positive Frau, die seit längerem mit sportlicher Aktivität gegen die heimtückische Krankheit gekämpft hat.


----------



## Scott-Ron (4. Februar 2013)

Gott hab sie selig !


----------



## uwe50 (5. Februar 2013)

Laut Prognose soll es diese Woche wieder schneien - jedenfalls bleibt es recht feucht. Wir versuchen es mal an einem Donnerstag. 

Bitte bei Regen in jedem Fall um 17 Uhr nochmals hier ins Forum schauen oder mich anrufen, ob die Tour statt findet.

*Donnerstag, 07.02.13, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## lunker (5. Februar 2013)

xxx


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spark60 (5. Februar 2013)

Plant mich mal mit ein!
Wenns die Zeit zulässt komme ich mit.


----------



## hjw51 (6. Februar 2013)

Bin dabei Hansjörg


----------



## Grabby (6. Februar 2013)

komme auch

Armin


----------



## uwe50 (7. Februar 2013)

Das sieht doch heute Abend Niederschlagsfrei aus 

Wir fahren wieder mal um den Flughafen im Uhrzeigersinn (Zeppelinheim, Mörfelden, Kelsterbach)

bis 18:30


----------



## spark60 (7. Februar 2013)

Bis später!


----------



## uwe50 (8. Februar 2013)

Gedenkfeier zu Ehren unseres verstorbenen Club Mitgliedes Marita Sommer am 
Sa. 9.2.13, 14.00 Uhr 
im Christlichen Centrum Wiesbaden, Daimlerring 8b.

Wer mit dem Rad hinfahren möchte, kann sich mit hjw51 am 
Sa. 9.2.13 um 12:30 in Kriftel, Frankfurterstr. 21 (Eiscafe Venezia) 
treffen


----------



## uwe50 (10. Februar 2013)

Die Prognose für Dienstag sagt tagsüber Sonnenschein voraus, aber abends gefühlte Minusgrade von -6 °C bei -0 °C. Also warm anziehen. Wir fahren auf der Westseite vom Flughafen (Kelsterbach, Rüsselsheim) und wollen um ca. 20.45 wieder in Sindlingen sein. Spikesreifen dürften nicht mehr erforderlich sein.

*Dienstag, 12.02.13, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Grabby (10. Februar 2013)

Bin dabei

Armin


----------



## Tinchen12 (11. Februar 2013)

Dabei mit zwei Personen.
Aber diesmal wirklich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. Februar 2013)

Bin auch dabei.

Frank


----------



## hjw51 (12. Februar 2013)

Fahre mit hj


----------



## photoproll (12. Februar 2013)

Hi,

Tinchen liegt nun doch komatös zu Bette und wir heute abend nicht fahren können, ergo wieder 2 weniger.

Bis dann und irgendwann......irgendwannn............klappts!!

Corn


----------



## uwe50 (13. Februar 2013)

Zum Vormerken:

*CTF StaufenBike - Sonntag, 3. März 2013*

Die 9. Auflage des StaufenBike findet *Sonntag, 3. März 2013* statt. Zwei Strecken über 31 und 51 km auf überwiegend gut befestigten Wegen durch den waldreichen Vordertaunus im Hofheimer Staatsforstes stehen den Teilnehmer zur Auswahl. Auf der landschaftlich reizvollen und sportlich anspruchsvollen Strecke um den 451 m hohen Staufen bei Eppstein werden die Teilnehmer an zwei Kontrollstellen mit Getränken und Verpflegung versorgt. Bei der kürzeren Tour 2 haben die Teilnehmer je nach Fitness die Wahl zwischen der klassischen und anspruchsvollen Strecke bis zur "Gundelhard - K1" oder einer leichten Streckenführung durch den Regionalpark Rhein-Main. Den Reinerlös der des StaufenBike 2013 wollen wir, wie schon in den vergangenen Jahren, einem wohltätigen Zweck zukommen lassen. » Alle Infos hier.


----------



## uwe50 (17. Februar 2013)

Wir umrunden den Flughafen im Gegenuhrzeigersinn (Kelsternbach, Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim, Schwanheim). Geplant zurück in Sindlingen kurz vor 21 Uhr. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals hier nachschauen, ob der Treff zustande kommt...

*Mittwoch, 20.02.13, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## spark60 (17. Februar 2013)

Wenn mein *Laufrad "hinten"* bis dahin neu eingespeicht ist, bin ich dabei!

Viele Grüße
Oliver


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lunker (18. Februar 2013)

Bin dabei.

Gruss 

Uwe


----------



## hjw51 (18. Februar 2013)

Fahre auch mit Hansjörg


----------



## spark60 (19. Februar 2013)

Werde morgen nicht mitkommen können!
Ich wünsche Euch viel Spaß!
Gruß Oliver


----------



## uwe50 (21. Februar 2013)

*Heute* 

Zur Erinnerung für Beinhart-Mitglieder 

*
Mitgliederversammlung (Jahreshauptversammlung) 2013 *

Donnerstag,  21. Februar 2013, 19.00 Uhr

Gaststätte Rhein-Main-Terrasse, Maaraue 21, 55246 Mainz-Kostheim


----------



## uwe50 (25. Februar 2013)

Diesmal bleiben wir nördlich vom Flughafen mit einer Tour durch den Schwanheimer Wald Richtung Zeppelinheim, Gehspitzweiher bei Neu Isenburg und wieder über Schwanheim zurück nach Sindlingen, wo wir vor 21 Uhr ankommen wollen.

*Mittwoch, 27.02.13, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## deadskincells (25. Februar 2013)

Hi!
Bin jetzt (hoffentlich) etwas besser wintermäßig equipped und möchte gerne endlich mal wieder mitfahren 

Bis Mittwoch
Daniel


----------



## hjw51 (25. Februar 2013)

Fahre auch mit hj


----------



## tom194 (25. Februar 2013)

Bin auch dabei 
gruß Thomas


----------



## Stump1967 (26. Februar 2013)

Versuche morgen auch dabei zu sein


----------



## Scott-Ron (27. Februar 2013)

Bis dann - ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (27. Februar 2013)

hey, ick fall mal wieder ne weile aus .
bin gestern auf der arbeit umgeklickt und hab mir eine bänderüberdehnung zugezogen (zum glück nix kaputt).
also mal wieder mit schiene rum laufen ...

also viel spaß euch heute abend und am sonntag ....


----------



## tom194 (27. Februar 2013)

to406ki schrieb:


> hey, ick fall mal wieder ne weile aus .
> bin gestern auf der arbeit umgeklickt und hab mir eine bänderüberdehnung zugezogen (zum glück nix kaputt).
> also mal wieder mit schiene rum laufen ...
> 
> also viel spaß euch heute abend und am sonntag ....


Du machst aber auch mindestens 1 mal im Jahr son ding ))
Wünsch Dir gute Genesung


gruß Thomas


----------



## tom194 (27. Februar 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## uwe50 (28. Februar 2013)

*CTF StaufenBike - Sonntag, 3. März 2013*

Die 9. Auflage des StaufenBike findet *Sonntag, 3. März 2013* statt. Zwei Strecken über 31 und 51 km auf überwiegend gut befestigten Wegen durch den waldreichen Vordertaunus im Hofheimer Staatsforstes stehen den Teilnehmer zur Auswahl. Auf der landschaftlich reizvollen und sportlich anspruchsvollen Strecke um den 451 m hohen Staufen bei Eppstein werden die Teilnehmer an zwei Kontrollstellen mit Getränken und Verpflegung versorgt. Bei der kürzeren Tour 2 haben die Teilnehmer je nach Fitness die Wahl zwischen der klassischen und anspruchsvollen Strecke bis zur "Gundelhard - K1" oder einer leichten Streckenführung durch den Regionalpark Rhein-Main. Den Reinerlös der des StaufenBike 2013 wollen wir, wie schon in den vergangenen Jahren, einem wohltätigen Zweck zukommen lassen. » Alle Infos hier.


*Vorschlag Treffpunkt für gemeinsame Anfahrt:* 
So. 3.3.12, 08.15 Uhr 

S-Bahnhof Kriftel

... oder direkt vor Ort


----------



## uwe50 (2. März 2013)

*CTF StaufenBike - Sonntag, 3. März 2013*

mit geänderten Strecken

... viel über Land bei hoffentlich bestem Sonnenschein 


*Vorschlag Treffpunkt für gemeinsame Anfahrt:* 
So. 3.3.12, 08.15 Uhr 

S-Bahnhof Kriftel

... oder direkt vor Ort


----------



## spark60 (2. März 2013)

Wann wollt Ihr vor Ort starten?
Gruß Oliver


----------



## uwe50 (3. März 2013)

Rund um den Flughafen im Gegenuhrzeigersinn (Kelsternbach, Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim, Schwanheim). Rückkehr in Sindlingen kurz nach 21 Uhr.

*Diesntag, 05.03.13, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## lunker (4. März 2013)

Sollte ich rechtzeitig beim Arzt rauskommen bin ich dabei.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## Titanwade (5. März 2013)

Dabei! Falls ich nicht pünktlich 5 vor halb da bin, bitte nicht warten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_12 (5. März 2013)

komme auch, bis gleich
Michael


----------



## Spletti (9. März 2013)

wann gehen die normalen Touren ab Gundelhard / Hofheim eigentlich wieder los?


----------



## uwe50 (11. März 2013)

Spletti schrieb:


> wann gehen die normalen Touren ab Gundelhard / Hofheim eigentlich wieder los?



Während der Sommerzeit 

... und die beginnt in 3 Wochen 

Wir fahren diese Woche voraussichtlich am Donnerstag, 14.3.13 die drittletzte Winterrunde der Saison.

Ausschreibung folgt ...


----------



## Spletti (11. März 2013)

ok danke


----------



## uwe50 (12. März 2013)

Der Winter bäumt sich - hoffentlich - das letzte Mal auf. Vor der Umstellung auf Sommerzeit ist es die 3. letzte geplante Winterrunde. 

*Donnerstag, 14.03.13, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## freekojak (12. März 2013)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lunker (13. März 2013)

Auch dabei.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (14. März 2013)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## hjw51 (14. März 2013)

Fahre mit hj


----------



## uwe50 (14. März 2013)

Angesichts der "Schnee"-Situation gibt es heute eine Tour von Sindlingen Richtung Schwanheim, dem Main entlang bis Offenbach und zurück.

Spikes sind also nicht notwendig, weil die Strassen/Radwege geräumt sein müssten.

hjw51 wird heute guiden. Kurzfristige Mitteilungen an Handy 0176 . 208 - 203 - 02


----------



## mtbikerFFM (14. März 2013)

Hab mich auf Spikes eingestellt, auf Teer macht das nicht wirklich Spaß. Dann bin ich raus für heute.


----------



## freekojak (15. März 2013)

Kleine Truppe - tolle Tour - gerne wieder


----------



## uwe50 (16. März 2013)

MTBO - Mountainbike-Orienteering

*Sonntag, 24.3.13, 10:00-12:30 (Start)*
in 
Nieder-Hilbesheim, Turnhalle

Wenn das Wetter einigermaßen passt (die letzten beiden Jahre war es jeweils einer der ersten Frühlingstage, an denen das Rheintal sich von Blüten schon weiß darstellte), werde ich teilnehmen.

Falls jemand mitfahren möchte, melde er sich per Private Nachricht bei mir. Anfahrt mit Auto (bis zu 2 Plätze frei inkl. Rad) oder mit einem Gruppenticket der Bahn.


Der Organisator schreibt
_"MTBO??? Was'n das?"
Nicht fragen --> ausprobieren!
MTBO steht für Mountainbike-Orienteering; Kurzfassung: Biken nach Karte.
Man bekommt am Start eine Karte mit eingetragenen Kontrollposten, den Weg von Posten zu Posten muss man anhand der Karte im Gelände selber finden; wobei die Reihenfolge der Posten vorgegeben ist. 
Die Veranstaltung geht nunmehr in die 8. Auflage, bisher hatte alle ihren Spaß und sind gesund und munter im Ziel angekommen (Muskelkater wird hier verschwiegen...).
Auf der Karte sind 3 Strecken eingedruckt, man kann also unterwegs je nach Kondition, Lust und Laune auf die längere (oder kürzere?) Route wechseln.
Es können auch Familienmitglieder mitgebracht werden, die kurze Strecke ist auch für Kinder (ab ca 10 Jahren) geeignet.
Die frisch renovierte Gaststätte in der Turnhalle Nieder-Hilbersheim hat an diesem Tag auch geöffnet....
Details siehe Ausschreibung im Anhang; sehen wir uns?

PS: Anmeldung per e-Mail ([email protected]) bitte nicht vergessen damit ich genügend Karten drucken kann!_


----------



## uwe50 (18. März 2013)

Vor der Umstellung auf Sommerzeit ist es die 2. letzte geplante Winterrunde. Tendenziell werden wir nochmals auf geteerten Wegen Richtung Mainz und zurück fahren. 

*Mittwoch, 20.03.13, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
[*]*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## freekojak (18. März 2013)

Bin dabei.


----------



## hjw51 (19. März 2013)

Fahre mit hj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spark60 (19. März 2013)

Fahre auch mit, wenn es zeitlich bei mir klappt!


----------



## Grabby (20. März 2013)

Fahre mit

Armin


----------



## uwe50 (20. März 2013)

*Die heutige Tour ist aufgrund der Wetteraussicht verschoben *

auf morgen 
*Donnerstag, 21.03.13, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Da ich bereits einen Termin habe, wird hjw51 guiden. Kurzfristige Mitteilungen an Handy 0176 . 208 . 203 _ 02


----------



## Friendlyman (20. März 2013)

Am Donnerstag bin ich wahrscheinlich dabei.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## mtbikerFFM (21. März 2013)

Bin dabei.


----------



## uwe50 (23. März 2013)

*Die Veranstaltung ist abgesagt ...*


----------



## uwe50 (25. März 2013)

Vor der Umstellung auf Sommerzeit ist es die letzte geplante Winterrunde. Wir umfahren den Flughafen im Gegenuhrzeigersinn und machen einen kleinen Abstecher zum Trail am Langener Waldsee. Rückkehr in Sindlingen nicht vor 21:15... 

*Mittwoch, 27.03.13, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose


----------



## freekojak (25. März 2013)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Scott-Ron (25. März 2013)

I a!
Ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (1. April 2013)

Und da es "gefühlt" immer noch Winter ist, treffen wir uns nochmals in Sindlingen und fahren eine Runde Richtung Rüsselsheim, d.h. wir bleiben westlich vom Flughafengelände. Zurück in Sindlingen ca. 21 Uhr. D.h. ca. eine Stunde fahren wir in der Dunkelheit. *Licht nicht vergessen!*

*Dienstag, 02.04.13, 18:30 Uhr*
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".


Bitte beachten:

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit liegt bei  ca. 17 - 18 km/h 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Bitte unbedingt mit ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17 Uhr vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose



*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## freekojak (1. April 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## hjw51 (1. April 2013)

Fahre mit hj


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (2. April 2013)

Hallo und ein frohes neues Bikejahr 2013 !!

Sollte sich jemand vorstellen können, bei diesen unbikerlichen Temperaturen eine entspannte Frühlings-Suchrunde in heimatlichen Gefilden zu drehen, ist am Donnerstag herzlich willkommen. Eine  ordentliche Beleuchtung ist ein sinnvolle Hilfsmittel, um den entflohenen F.  aufzuspüren und wieder sicher und ohne Strafzettel nach Hause zu gelangen .

Marion 

*Donnerstag, 04.04.2013, 18:00 Uhr*

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose

Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## spark60 (2. April 2013)

Hallo Marion,

Danke für die Einladung zur  netten "Frühlings"-Such-Runde! 
Bitte teile uns die anvisierte Fahrzeit und die geplante Touren-Richtung mit!
Hätte evtl. Zeit und würde mich wahrscheinlich als Teilnehmer anmelden!

Gruß 
Oliver S.


----------



## Dirk09 (3. April 2013)

Ich melde mich mal für den 4.4. an. Dirk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lunker (3. April 2013)

Bin dabei

Gruss Uwe


----------



## hjw51 (3. April 2013)

fahre mit HansJörg


----------



## tom194 (3. April 2013)

werde auch kommen

gruß Thomas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (3. April 2013)

Hallo Oliver,

wir werden morgen zuerst mal das Gebiet um den Staufen detailliert abgrasen. Nach 2 bis maximal 2,5 Stunden sollten wir (hoffentlich mit dem Ausbrecher F. im Rucksack) wieder zurück in Hofheim sein. Normalerweise gönnen wir uns dann noch ne Pizza auf die Hand im Hofheimer Momenti Italiani. Mal schaun, ob die Hände beweglich genug sind, um die Geldbörse zu zücken.

Ich lege übrigens Wert darauf, gemütlich durch den Feierabend zu radeln. Die anderen Guides mögens auch gerne mal etwas flotter. Ziel sollte es sein, wieder mehr Damen und Genießer in die Donnerstags-Gruppe zu holen. Wenn Du zu der sportlicheren Sorte gehörst, dann pack Dir mal ein paar Ziegelsteine in den Rucksack .

Bis morgen,

Marion  





spark60 schrieb:


> Hallo Marion,
> 
> Danke für die Einladung zur  netten "Frühlings"-Such-Runde!
> Bitte teile uns die anvisierte Fahrzeit und die geplante Touren-Richtung mit!
> ...


----------



## Cynthia (3. April 2013)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Ich lege übrigens Wert darauf, gemütlich durch den Feierabend zu radeln. Die anderen Guides mögen's auch gerne mal etwas flotter. Ziel sollte es sein, wieder mehr Damen und Genießer in die Donnerstags-Gruppe zu holen. Wenn Du zu der sportlicheren Sorte gehörst, dann pack Dir mal ein paar Ziegelsteine in den Rucksack .
> 
> Bis morgen,
> 
> Marion



Das finde ich sehr gut!  Ich werde versuchen mitzufahren ...


----------



## 's Silke (4. April 2013)

Auch ich hoffe, rechtzeitig aus dem Büro zu kommen, um den F. zu suchen.

Bis nachher 
Silke


----------



## _melle_ (4. April 2013)

fahre auch mit 
gruss
Andreas


----------



## Friendlyman (4. April 2013)

Bin dabei
Bis nachher
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## spark60 (4. April 2013)

Danke für die Infos!
Bin dabei....
bis Später!
Gruß Oliver


----------



## Scott-Ron (4. April 2013)

Bis dann!  - ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_12 (4. April 2013)

bin dabei (den 'F' zu suchen, der 'W' geht mir mittlerweile auf den Keks )
Bis gleich Michael


----------



## spark60 (4. April 2013)

Hallo Marion,
Hallo Ihr MitFrühlingsSuchende!

Ich denke wir waren dem Frühling dicht auf den Fersen!
Die Wege waren endlich wieder trocken, die Trails sehr gut gewählt und die Temperaturen..., NaJa, wie ein kühler Frühlingstag eben so ist.

Das nächste mal schließe ich mich gerne dem Pizzaessen an! Heute hats nicht gepasst.

Viele Grüße 
Oliver


----------



## Dirk09 (4. April 2013)

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön an den Guide und den Rest der Mitfahrer. Eine sehr schöne Tour in einer schönes Gegend.
Gruß aus Wiesbaden
Dirk


----------



## uwe50 (5. April 2013)

*Herzliche Gratulation*

*Team Ice Fighters Main Taunus* zum 8. Platz (!) in der Gesamtrangliste. Innerhalb vom Team belegt hjw51 den ersten Platz.

*Team No Duty* liegt auf dem 145. Platz. Mit 3 Punkten Vorsprung hat 's Silke vier Männer hinter sich gelassen.


----------



## uwe50 (7. April 2013)

Zu unseren Treffen sind Gäste immer herzlich willkommen. Das Tempo richtet sich in der Regel nach dem Schwächsten. 

Aktuell lautet die Wetterprognose von 18:00 bis 0:00 Uhr auf 4 mm Regen bei 100 % Wahrscheinlichkeit. Also bei unklaren Verhältnissen um 17 Uhr nochmals hier nachschauen, ob der Treff stattfindet oder mich anrufen.

*Dienstag, 09.04.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 20:09 Uhr)
*! Gundelhard, Kelkheim !* 
Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung. 
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht. 
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose
 




*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## hjw51 (9. April 2013)

Fahre mit,wenn es bei
Wenigen Regen bleibt hj


----------



## jussebel (9. April 2013)

Wenns Do was gibt und es nicht regnet würde ich das gerne mal ausprobieren . Marion wirst du am Do guiden.

VG Claudi


----------



## uwe50 (9. April 2013)

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose

Die Regenpause gemäß Niederschlagsprognose von 19:30 bis 20:30 ist wohl eher theoretischer Natur. 

Der Boden ist nass und das freut wenigstens die Landwirte. 

*Ich sage die Tour für heute ab!*


----------



## Scott-Ron (9. April 2013)

Schade fÅ«r alle die fahren wollten ! Wollte auch aber hab mir am Wochenende beim befahren des waldseetrails eine Speiche amputiert und Donnerstag kann ich es wieder holen . Also bis nÄchste Woche - MfG - Ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (9. April 2013)

Für Donnerstag ist die Vorhersage leider nicht besser, aber wir sind optimistisch uns versuchen es mal.

Unbedingt vorher nochmal ins Forum schauen, die Absage kommt bis spätestens 16:30Uhr

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 11.04.2013, 18:00 Uhr*, 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Achtung! Unbedingt Lampen mitnehmen, da wir in die Dämmerung hinein fahren.*

Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## jussebel (10. April 2013)

schön, wenns nicht regnet bin ich dabei . Bis dann Claudi


----------



## Dirk09 (10. April 2013)

Wenn es nicht regnet, fahre ich gerne wieder mit. Gruß Dirk


----------



## hjw51 (10. April 2013)

Fahre auch bei leichtem Regen mit hj


----------



## 's Silke (11. April 2013)

Ich komme auch mit, wenn es keine Backsteine regnet...

Bis später 
Silke


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (11. April 2013)

*SOS*

Auch wenn draußen der Himmel blau ist, sehe ich schwarz hier heute rechtzeitig von der Arbeit loszukommen. Leider hat sich unser Versuchsstart stark verzögert, so daß es sehr unwahrscheinlich ist, daß ich um 18Uhr in Hofheim aufschlage.

Da sich aber genug reviererfahrene Mitbiker angemeldet haben, sollte der Treff trotzdm stattfinden. Ich baue da sehr stark auf Hans-Jörg und Silke. Wenn einer von den beiden dies hier auch noch bestätigen könnte, wär super??!!

Dannn Euch viel Spass und bis nächste Woche,

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jussebel (11. April 2013)

schade, hoffe es findet sich noch jemand - ich kenn mich leider nicht aus. Gruss Claudi


----------



## hjw51 (11. April 2013)

Bin auf jede Fall da.fahre von
Kriftel eiscafe venecia 17.45 Uhr los.
Hansjörg


----------



## Cynthia (11. April 2013)

Ich muss die Gelegenheit nutzen ... fahre mit.


----------



## 's Silke (11. April 2013)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> *SOS*
> 
> ...
> Da sich aber genug reviererfahrene Mitbiker angemeldet haben, sollte der Treff trotzdm stattfinden. Ich baue da sehr stark auf Hans-Jörg und Silke. Wenn einer von den beiden dies hier auch noch bestätigen könnte, wär super??!!
> ....




Das bekommen wir doch hin, gell Hansjörg ?!

Bis nachher 
Silke


----------



## Cynthia (11. April 2013)

's Silke schrieb:


> Bis nachher
> Silke



Treffen wir uns an der Garage?


----------



## 's Silke (11. April 2013)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Treffen wir uns an der Garage?



Wolfgang holt mich vielleicht ab... magst Du bei mir vorbeikommen?

LG Silke


----------



## jussebel (11. April 2013)

Hi Mädels,  Jungs ich komme dann zum Mainau 2 - Sorry fahre das 1. Mal bei euch mit und habe noch keine Ahnung wo was in Hofheim ist. 18:00 oder?
Gruß Claudi


----------



## Cynthia (11. April 2013)

's Silke schrieb:


> Magst Du bei mir vorbeikommen?
> 
> LG Silke



Klar, kann ich - wann?


----------



## 's Silke (11. April 2013)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Klar, kann ich - wann?



So gegen 17:30 Uhr...


----------



## 's Silke (11. April 2013)

jussebel schrieb:


> Hi Mädels,  Jungs ich komme dann zum Mainau 2 - Sorry fahre das 1. Mal bei euch mit und habe noch keine Ahnung wo was in Hofheim ist. 18:00 oder?
> Gruß Claudi



Ja, genau, 18 Uhr.

Bis später
Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (11. April 2013)

Ich bin kurz vor halb bei silke und fahr mit.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Cynthia (11. April 2013)

.


----------



## _melle_ (11. April 2013)

Bin dabei 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (11. April 2013)

Super !!!!

Einer/eine der (Ersatz)guides müsste eigentlich heute ein Jahr älter werden .

Ein hoch auf den Jubilar/in !!!

Euch viel Spass und möglichst wenig feuchtes von oben.







's Silke schrieb:


> Das bekommen wir doch hin, gell Hansjörg ?!
> 
> Bis nachher
> Silke


----------



## jussebel (12. April 2013)

Hey an alle , hat mir viel Spaß gemacht , Danke auch fürs guiden .  Bis zum nächsten mal hoffentlich. @ Silke hoffe du hast noch ein Sektchen auf dich trinken können


----------



## 's Silke (12. April 2013)

jussebel schrieb:


> ... @ Silke hoffe du hast noch ein Sektchen auf dich trinken können



Ein Sekt war es nicht, dafür ein leckeres Rothaus Tannenzäpfle .

Bis bald 
Silke


----------



## uwe50 (12. April 2013)

*Mountainbike Mitfahrtreff Main Taunus Kreis (MTB Mitfahrtreff MTK)*

Einigen ist es vielleicht schon aufgefallen: Das Forum-Thema Beinhart-Feierabend-MTB-Treff im Main-Taunus wurde umbenannt in MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis. Viele von uns sind bereits Mitglieder im MTB-Club Beinhart und profitieren von dessen Leistungen. Unser Anliegen im Main-Taunus-Kreis ist es jedoch seit jeher, unabhängig von der Zugehörigkeit zu einem MTB-Club, die Freude am Mountainbiken in einer Gruppe zu fördern. Diese Unabhängigkeit hat jedoch Konsequenzen bezüglich Haftungs- und Versicherungsthemen. Aus diesem Grund verlangen wir von allen Mitfahrern (männlich und weiblich) eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung, die einmalig unterschrieben wird. 

*Warum die Mitfahrtreffs?*
Du möchtest nicht allein unterwegs sein und/oder neue Mitfahrer und Strecken besonders im Main-Taunus- Kreis kennen lernen.
Deine öffentliche Anmeldung im Forum mag für dich ein persönliches Agreement und Ansporn sein, nebst einem frühen Feierabend Spaß zu haben und etwas für dein gesundheitliches Wohlbefinden zu tun.
*Herzliche Einladung:*
Komme einfach zum Mitfahrtreff dazu und  bringe beim ersten Mal die unterschriebene Erklärung Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln mit und natürlich dein Mountainbike und Hlem. 

Das Tempo passen wir jeweils dem schwächsten Teilnehmer an. In welchem Level du dich tatsächlich befindest, merkst du erst bei einer Mitfahrt! 
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Weitere Informationen findest du jeweils in der Ausschreibung
.


*Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln*

Mit der einmaligen Unterschrift und der Teilnahme an Touren akzeptiert der Mitfahrer (weiblich und männlich), bei Minderjährigen zusätzlich ein Erziehungsberechtigter, dass:


der Mitfahrtreff ein privates und nicht durch einen Verein organisiertes Treffen von Mountainbikern ist, die in ihrer Freizeit ohne jegliche kommerzielle Absichten gemeinsam Touren unternehmen. 
es sich nicht um Rennveranstaltungen handelt, auf öffentlichen Straßen die Straßenverkehrsordnung gilt und auf andere Waldbesucher besonders Rücksicht genommen wird. 
die Mitfahrt auf eigene Gefahr und Rechnung erfolgt bei einer strikten Helmpflicht. 
er Risiken und Gefahren von befahrenen Strecken nur allein für sich einschätzen kann und für Folgen von Überschätzungen des Schwierigkeitsgrades selber verantwortlich ist.
er für seine Ausrüstung (Kleidung, Nahrung, Licht, Luftpumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Werkzeug) sowie sein technisch intaktes Mountainbike selbst verantwortlich ist.
Er über einen ausreichenden persönlichen Versicherungsschutz verfügt (mindestens Kranken- und Haftpflichtversicherung, je nach Situation auch Krankenzusatz- und Unfallversicherung).
die Geltendmachung von Haftungsansprüchen der Mitfahrer untereinander, gegen diejenigen, die eine Tour ausgeschrieben haben, deren Helfer oder Beauftragte, ausgeschlossen wird. 
die folgenden Regeln bei Mitfahrten beachtet werden und wir uns gegenseitig verpflichten:


sich innerhalb der Gruppe mittels sozialer Kompetenz einzuordnen
alles zu tun, um Unfälle zu vermeiden
auf den Hintermann zu achten und bei Abzweigungen auf ihn zu warten
in technisch anspruchsvolleren Abschnitten kein Risiko einzugehen und das Rad zu schieben beziehungsweise diese Entscheidungen zu akzeptieren. 
offen über Konditionsschwächen und Überforderungen zu sprechen und dafür nach Lösungen zu suchen.


Ich habe den Haftungsausschluss und die Mitfahr-Regeln zur Kenntnis genommen und stimme diesen zu.

Datum: _________________


Mitfahrer: ________________________	Erziehungsberechtigter	_____________________  


* Name im MTB Forum ___________________________________________

* Vorname und Name		___________________________________________

* Wohnort			___________________________________________

Geburtsdatum MM.JJ		___________________________________________

E-Mail				___________________________________________

Telefon			___________________________________________

Bei Unfall informieren		___________________________________________



*Kompensation vom Haftungsausschluss durch persönliche Versicherungen*
Da lohnt es sich, darüber nachzudenken, wo die persönlichen Risiken liegen und welche man davon zu welchem Preis zusätzlich versichern möchte. 
Durch die gesetzliche oder private Krankenversicherung ist eine solide Grundversicherung vorhanden. Es gilt jedoch folgendes zu bedenken: Bei einem schweren Mountainbike-Unfall könnten Kosten der Bergung (Hubschrauber, Feuerwehr, Krankenwagen) entstehen. Während der Heilungsprozesse können Lohnausfall entstehen und/oder Kosten für Therapie und Sachmittel als Zuschüsse oder Zusatzleistungen notwendig werden. Je nach dem Umfang von bleibenden Schäden (Invalidität) helfen entsprechende Versicherungen durch Einmalzahlungen oder Renten. 
Wichtig ist in jedem Fall der Abschluss einer Haftpflichtversicherung und beim Mountainbiken im Ausland einer Auslandskrankenversicherung. Eine Rechtsschutzversicherung könnte nützlich sein. Als ADAC-, Alpenclub-, Bergwacht-, Rotkreuz- oder Sonst-wo-Mitglied sowie durch vorhandene Krankenzusatz-, Unfall- (Privat und/oder Arbeitgeber), Berufsunfähigkeits-, Lebens- und andere Versicherungen können einzelne Bereiche bei dir jetzt schon zusätzlich versichert sein. *In wieweit ein Versicherungsschutz im Einzelfall besteht ist selbst zu prüfen und hinterfragen.*

Wer sich bei der DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike e.V.) als Racing-Team Mitglied anmeldet (49 EUR/Jahr, Stand 1.4.2013), genießt über eine Sportversicherung ergänzenden Versicherungsschutz bei Training und Wettkampf (siehe http://dimb.de/racingteam/leistungen-fuer-mitglieder). Gleichzeitig wird mit dem Beitrag eine überregionale Organisation unterstützt, die sich für uns Mountainbiker mit folgendem Zweck einsetzt: Zweck des Vereins ist die Förderung des Breiten- und des Rennsports mit dem Mountainbike, die Förderung der Öffnung aller Wege (einschließlich Pfade) unter Berücksichtigung der Natur- und Sozialverträglichkeit, die Jugendförderung sowie die Förderung des Umwelt- und Landschaftsschutzes.

Wenn deine Frage *hier* nicht beantwortet ist, schreib sie uns bitte per E-Mail: [email protected]


----------



## uwe50 (13. April 2013)

*Kondition*

*Was sind die durchschnittlichen Tourendaten?*
Wir fahren 1,5 - 2,5 Stunden, bei einem Durchschnittstempo von 10 - 12 km/h und 400 - 700 Höhenmeter. Am Dienstag ist die Tour konditionell etwas anspruchsvoller. In welchem Konditonslevel du dich zur Gruppe befindest, erkennst du nur durch Teilnahme, erstmals vielleicht an einem Donnerstag ab Hofheim.
Im *Winter* wird eher in der Ebene gefahren wie z.B. rund um den Flughafen. Da ergibt sich bei einem Durchschnittstempo von etwa 17 km/Std. und einer Fahrzeit von 2-3 Std. eine Tourenlänge von 34 bis 51 km.

*Und was ist bei Konditionsschwäche und Überforderungen?*
Dann ist es wichtig, das Thema während der Tour in der Gruppe offen anzusprechen. Gemeinsam werden wir immer eine Lösung finden. Selbst bei einer guten Grundkondition können Hitze, Stress am Tag, zu wenig, zu viel oder falsches Essen zu Problemen führen...

*Örrtlichkeiten*

*In welchem Gebiet wird gefahren?*
In der Regel fahren wir in den Wäldern von Hofheim, Langenhain, Eppstein, Fischbach, Eppenhain, Ruppertshain, Schneidhain, Königstein, Mammolshain, Bad Soden. Kelkheim. Die höchsten Erhebungen sind der Judenkopf (410 Hm, der Staufen (451 Hm), der Rossert (516 Hm). Atzelberg, Eichkopf, Steinkopf und Romberg liegen dann schon gegen 600 Hm. In den Sommermonaten führen Touren am Dienstag auch schon mal auf den Altkönig (798 Hm) und Feldberg (878 Hm) .
Im *Winter* fahren wir eher südlich vom Main in der Ebene. Je nach Temperatur vielleicht mal im Vordertaunus bis auf die Höhe von Königstein.

*Wo trifft man sich?*
Bei jeder Ausschreibung zum Mitfahrtreff wird der exakte Treffpunkt auch mit einem Link auf Google Map hinterlegt. Die Standard-Treffpunkte sind am
*Donnerstag:* *Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal*. Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal 1. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.
*Dienstag:* *Gundelhard, Kelkheim*. Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. fährt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. Während den Sommermonaten: *Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Im *Winter* treffen wir uns wöchentlich am *Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag* - am voraussichtlich wettermäßig besten Abend (lieber kälter als nass).
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach*. Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3. Autofahrer Achtung: Parkplatz vom Bahnhof benutzen, der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen!

*Angemeldet, aber verhindert*
Du brauchst nichts zu unternehmen, da "Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten."

*Angemeldet, aber die 5 Minuten Karenzzeit reichen nicht*
Notiere Dir die Tel. Nr. vom Guide oder einem Mitfahrer wenn Du im Vorfeld weißt, dass es aufgrund eines Termines knapp wird. Informiere zur Treffpunktzeit telefonisch, wie lange Du noch benötigst. Je nach Gruppengröße wird man eine Lösung finden, Dir die Mitfahrt doch noch zu ermöglichen. Das soll aber eine Ausnahme bleiben.


*Ausrüstung*

*Kann ich mit einem Trekkingrad mitfahren?*
Du wirst damit wenig Spaß haben! Mit mindestens einem einfachen Hardtail (Rad mit gefedertem Vorderrad) wirst du im Gelände problemlos auf den Singletrails mitfahren können. Wichtig ist vor allem auch der technisch einwandfreie Zustand von deinem Mountainbike.
Da wir im *Winter* meistens auf den Forststrassen oder geteerten Wegen fahren, ist ein Mountainbike nicht unbedingt notwendig.

*Was muss ich mitnehmen?*
Getränk, Nahrung, Licht, Luftpumpe, Ersatzschlauch, Werkzeug und Kleidung z.B. bei Regen und Kälte. In einem kleinen Rucksack kann man das alles bequem transportieren. Zudem: Ohne Helm darfst du nicht mitfahren.

*Reicht ein einfaches Licht für Fahrten in der Dunkelheit?*
Je nach Jahreszeit können die Touren vom Mitfahrtreff in der Dunkelheit enden. Eine 1000-Lumen-Lampe bietet da für den Radfahrer in jedem Fall mehr Sicherheit als eine offiziell zugelassene Funzel. Mittlerweile erhält man diese Lampen zu angemessenen Preisen. Und wer sie hat, wird sie nie mehr hergeben! Die Lampen haben meistens mehrere Helligkeitsstufen, mit denen man auch abblenden kann (oder man richtet den Strahl im Öffentlichen Verkehr einfach etwas mehr Richtung Boden.

Weitere Fragen? Schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]

Hier zurück zum letzten Beitrag ...


----------



## Spletti (13. April 2013)

Sehr gute Einleitung Urs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dejavu17 (14. April 2013)

Das klingt echt super.

Ich suche derzeit nach genau solchen Mitfahrtreffs, da ich mich in der Gegend nicht auskenne und mich in den kommenden Monaten auf einen Alpencross vorbereiten möchte.

Mal sehen was die nächste Woche terminlich so sagt und vielleicht sieht man sich dann ja schon am Donnerstag!

Gruß
Michael


----------



## uwe50 (14. April 2013)

Heute hat der Frühling endlich Einzug gehalten und am Dienstag sollten wir regenfrei unterwegs sein können. Eine Bitte an alle bisherigen Mitfahrer: Bitte bringt ebenfalls einmalig eine unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung - auch Beinhart Clubmitglieder - mit. Und dann freuen wir uns natürlich über neue Gesichter, die in der Gruppe Stress ab- und Fitness aufbauen wollen. 


*Dienstag, 16.04.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 20:19 Uhr)
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


*Noch freie Plätze in den Südvogesen Tourenwochen 2013*

Vom Sa. 25. Mai bis Mi. 29. Mai (oder auch nur Wochenende): 5 Plätze 
Vom Mi. 29. Mai bis So. 2. Juni: 1 Platz
Vom Sa. 1. Juni bis Sa. 8. Juni: 3 Platze
Vom So. 2. Juni bis Sa. 8. Juni: 3 Plätze

Unten findest Du die Ausschreibung. Rückfragen an die E-Mail Adresse in der Ausschreibung.


----------



## bfri (15. April 2013)

Ich bin dabei, wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro raus komme.


----------



## Kokomikou (15. April 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei, wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro rauskomme 
Einer muss das Tempo ja hoch halten


----------



## freekojak (15. April 2013)

Bin dabei - versuche es zu finden.


----------



## hjw51 (15. April 2013)

Fahre mit hj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jm23 (16. April 2013)

...bis später


----------



## Grabby (16. April 2013)

Fahre mit

Armin


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (17. April 2013)

[MENTION][/MENTION]Hallöle,

nun ist der Frühling endlich da und will natürlich von uns persönlich  begrüsst werden. Wir werden uns dafür 2-2,5 Stunden Zeit nehmen und laden den Kollegen anschließend zu Pizza und Eis ins Momenti Italiani ein !

Wer ist dabei?

Bitte denkt daran, wie von Urs hier ausführlich beschrieben, die Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben mitzubringen (ganz am Ende seines Postings):

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=10496757&postcount=2284

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 18.04.2013, 18:00 Uhr*, 

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal*

Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:

Hier zur Basisinformation.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Wer mitfahren will, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Kleidung der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack.  Im Frühjahr und Herbst auch an Beleuchtung denken.
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Achtung! Unbedingt Lampen mitnehmen, da wir in die Dämmerung hinein fahren *.

Anmeldung hier im Forum.


----------



## EA-Tec (17. April 2013)

Hi, 

ein Freund und Ich sind dabei! HA-Erklärung schon ausgedruckt, und unterschrieben.


----------



## hjw51 (17. April 2013)

Bin auch gerne wieder dabei
Hansjörg


----------



## Dirk09 (17. April 2013)

Werde auch kommen. Dirk


----------



## spark60 (17. April 2013)

Hätte große Lust mit Euch zu fahren. Bereite mich aber auf den 1.Mai vor und bleibe auf der Straße! Viel Spaß und viele Grüße!
Oliver


----------



## Dejavu17 (17. April 2013)

Ich werde auch versuchen (das erste Mal) dabei zu sein. Haftungserklärung bringe ich natürlich mit!


----------



## Scott-Ron (18. April 2013)

Komme auch - bis dann!
Ron


----------



## 's Silke (18. April 2013)

Ich auch, ich auch !


Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## EA-Tec (18. April 2013)

Muss leider kurzfristig absagen, bin soeben erst aus Stuttgart zurückgekommen, schaffe es zeitlich leider nicht!


----------



## Dirk09 (18. April 2013)

Hallo, 
vielen Dank für die tolle Tour heute. Bin doch tatsächlich nahezu ohne Gegenwind nach Wi zurückgekommen. 

Kann mir jemand, der mit GPS gefahren ist, den Track der heutigen Tour zur Verfügung stellen.
Gruß Dirk


----------



## schnellerpfeil (18. April 2013)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Die Tour hat mich aber ganz schön 
fertig gemacht...puhh


----------



## uwe50 (19. April 2013)

Wer den Feldberg wieder mal vom Oste her befahren will ....



IG-Taunus schrieb:


> *IG-Taunus Tour am 21.04.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Hohemark*
> 
> 
> *Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
> ...



hier geht's zur Anmeldung ...


*Noch freie Plätze in den Südvogesen Tourenwochen 2013*

Vom Sa. 25. Mai bis Mi. 29. Mai (oder auch nur Sa./So.): 5 Plätze 
Vom Mi. 29. Mai bis So. 2. Juni: 1 Platz
Vom Sa. 1. Juni bis Sa. 8. Juni: 3 Platze
Vom So. 2. Juni bis Sa. 8. Juni: 3 Plätze

Unten findest Du die Ausschreibung. Rückfragen an die E-Mail Adresse in der Ausschreibung.


----------



## hptaccv (20. April 2013)

..ich hoffe es ist in Ordnung wenn ich den Thread kaper...

Morgen früh würde ich eine Staufen Runde drehen, recht früh um 8 uhr morgens 'am Ehrenmal' in Hofheim.
Falls jemand Lust hat mitzufahren...

Ich wäre gerne die IG Taunus Tour mitgefahren am Nachmittag, aber die Arbeit ruft. 

Grüsse,
hptaccv


----------



## Markus_XC (21. April 2013)

Hallo Leute!

ich heiße Markus und komme aus Rüsselsheim. Ich bin  auf der Suche nach ner Biker-Gruppe und ihr seid mir empfohlen worden.  Single-Trails und Steigungen sind ja in der direkten Umgebung von  Rüsselsheim nicht zu finden, so dass ich hoffe bei euch noch mehr  Fahrspaß zu finden  Eure Donnerstag-Touren ab Hofheim sagen mir  zeitlich am besten zu (Dienstags kann ich nicht). 

Falls am 25.4. eine Tour stattfinden sollte, würde ich gern mitkommen um mal in die Gruppe "reinzuschnuppern".
Den Haftungsausschluss würde ich bei der ersten Mitfahrt mitbringen.

Meine  Kondition würde ich als gut bezeichnen. Über den Winter hat sie aber  arg gelitten. Mein Bike kommt auch frisch aus der obligatorischen  Frühjahrsinspektion, so dass die Technik funktioniert ;-)


Viele Grüße, Markus


----------



## uwe50 (21. April 2013)

Ob es ganz auf den Atzelberg reicht, werden wir sehen ...

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 23.04.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 20:31 Uhr)
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


*Noch freie Plätze in den Südvogesen Tourenwochen 2013*

Vom Sa. 25. Mai bis Mi. 29. Mai (oder auch nur Wochenende): 5 Plätze 
Vom Mi. 29. Mai bis So. 2. Juni: 1 Platz
Vom Sa. 1. Juni bis Sa. 8. Juni: 3 Platze
Vom So. 2. Juni bis Sa. 8. Juni: 3 Plätze

Unten findest Du die Ausschreibung. Rückfragen an die E-Mail Adresse in der Ausschreibung.


----------



## hjw51 (22. April 2013)

Fahre mit Hansjörg


----------



## Grabby (22. April 2013)

Fahre mit
Armin


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (23. April 2013)

Bin dabei.

 Silke


----------



## Friendlyman (23. April 2013)

Bin dabei
Wolfgang


----------



## _melle_ (23. April 2013)

fahre auch mit
Andreas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (23. April 2013)

Hallo Markus,

Du bist herzlich willkommen. Fahr einfach mal bei uns mit und schau, ob Dir das Tempo passt. 

Bis morgen bei sommerlichen Temperaturen,

Marion  



Markus_XC schrieb:


> Hallo Leute!
> 
> ich heiße Markus und komme aus Rüsselsheim. Ich bin  auf der Suche nach ner Biker-Gruppe und ihr seid mir empfohlen worden.  Single-Trails und Steigungen sind ja in der direkten Umgebung von  Rüsselsheim nicht zu finden, so dass ich hoffe bei euch noch mehr  Fahrspaß zu finden  Eure Donnerstag-Touren ab Hofheim sagen mir  zeitlich am besten zu (Dienstags kann ich nicht).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (23. April 2013)

Wer hat Lust auf sommerliche Temperaturen und trockene Trails? Besser gehts nicht.....

Und erstmals dürften wir hinterher auch Lust auf ein gigantisch leckeres Bällchen Eis haben . Kleingeld und Speicherplatz an der Hüfte nicht vergessen .

Bis Donnerstag,

Marion 


Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 


*Donnerstag, 25.4.13, 18:00 Uhr* 


*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:



Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.

Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.

Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack

Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]

Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.





*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## hjw51 (24. April 2013)

bin dabei HansJörg  17.45 Uhr ab Kriftel Eis cafe Venecia


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick-B (24. April 2013)

Fahre morgen auch zum 2tn mal mit und bringe eventuell noch einen Freund mit.

Gruß Patrick


----------



## xoome (24. April 2013)

Auch dabei


----------



## Dirk09 (24. April 2013)

Komme auch. Dirk


----------



## Scott-Ron (24. April 2013)

Bin dabei! Bis morgen - ron


----------



## tom194 (24. April 2013)

werde auch dabei sein 
Marion, wann bist Du an der Unterführung ???


----------



## Dejavu17 (24. April 2013)

Bin wohl auch wieder dabei 

Michael


----------



## Grabby (25. April 2013)

Fahre mit
Armin


----------



## 's Silke (25. April 2013)

Dabei !

 Silke


----------



## yvonne283 (25. April 2013)

Dabei


----------



## Cynthia (25. April 2013)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## schnellerpfeil (25. April 2013)

Bin auch mit dabei.


----------



## Scott-Ron (25. April 2013)

Scott-Ron schrieb:


> Bin dabei! Bis morgen - ron



 
Komme heute nicht mit , grÅ«sst den Wald von mir !
Bis nÄchste Woche - Ron


----------



## Dirk09 (25. April 2013)

Danke Urs. Tolle Tour. Dirk


----------



## Volkmann (25. April 2013)

Hallo Urs, 

war eine tolle Tour heute und auch wieder ein paar neue "Schleichwege" dabei! 

Danke! 

VG
Sacha


----------



## uwe50 (26. April 2013)

Wer am Sonntag noch nichts vor hat

*20. Sulzbacher Cross Country Spessart Tour am 28.04.2013*

--> Hier gibt es mehr Information

Sulzbach liegt etwa 8 km südlich von Aschaffenburg (an der Strecke Richtung Miltenberg).  

Mit einigen Beinharten bin ich selber am Sonntag in der Pfalz ...


----------



## Cynthia (26. April 2013)

Als Nichtunterschreiberin  sage ich tschüss  und bedanke mich für viele schöne Bikemomente .


----------



## uwe50 (27. April 2013)

was fÃ¼r einen Regentag 

Cape Epic
âVideo 43 Minuten Ã¼ber eines der hÃ¤rtesten Mountainbike Rennen der Welt in SÃ¼dafrika (zulÃ¤ssige Teilnehmerzahl ist jeweils innerhalb von 30 Sekunden ausgebucht)

und 

Mountainbike: geschÃ¼ttelt und gedreht


----------



## uwe50 (28. April 2013)

Das Wetter sollte einigermaßen passen. Über die Spitzkehren am Kaisertempel wechseln wir den Wald zum Rossert Gebiet ... 

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 30.04.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 20:42 Uhr)
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


*Noch freie Plätze in den Südvogesen Tourenwochen 2013*

Vom Sa. 25. Mai bis Mi. 29. Mai (oder auch nur Wochenende): 5 Plätze 
Vom Mi. 29. Mai bis So. 2. Juni: 1 Platz
Vom Sa. 1. Juni bis Sa. 8. Juni: 3 Platze
Vom So. 2. Juni bis Sa. 8. Juni: 3 Plätze

Unten findest Du die Ausschreibung. Rückfragen an die E-Mail Adresse in der Ausschreibung.


----------



## Trust2k (28. April 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (28. April 2013)

Aus gegebenem Anlass möchte ich mich bei Euch beinharten Taunus- und Stadtwald-Guides für Euer Engagement bedanken! Vielen Dank für die schönen Stunden, gut dass es Euch gibt! 

Als Vereinsmitglied fühle ich mich nun leider bestraft, entfällt doch durch die Änderung der Rahmenbedinungen unser bisheriger Versicherungsschutz über den Verband. In dem Hinweis zum Haftungssausschuss wird das DIMB Racing Team erwähnt. Ein Versicherungsschutz dürfte damit, aufgrund des nun expliziten Charakters einer Privatveranstaltung, ebenfalls nicht greifen.


----------



## Spletti (29. April 2013)

dabei


----------



## Grabby (29. April 2013)

Bin dabei

Armin


----------



## Spletti (30. April 2013)

bei mir in flörsheim nieselt es leicht den ganzen tag, wie siehts in kelkheim aus?


----------



## Trust2k (30. April 2013)

Sulzbach ist es trocken


----------



## uwe50 (30. April 2013)

Hiermit sage ich die heutige Tour ab.

Auch hier in Eschborn ist es noch trocken, gemäß Niederschlagsprgnose dürfte es aber auch im Gebiet von Kelkheim demnächst Regnen.

Die Temperaturen sind mit dem vorhandenen Wind gefühlt unter 10 Grad Celsius. 

*... und da der morgige Tag ja richtig sonnig und warm werden soll, bietet sich eine Tour Richtung Feldberg an. Wenn jemand mitfahren möchte, könnten wir uns um 13.00 Uhr in der Roten Mühle, Kelkheim treffen.

Wenn jemand mitkommen möchte, bitte hier posten oder mir eine private Nachricht senden.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (30. April 2013)

Wetter bei uns in SudElsas gut ,essen gut,Thomas und ich sind ohne Regen angakommen, glg Hansjörg


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (30. April 2013)

Auf Regen folgt Sonne: wir versuchen es am Donnerstag wieder !

Wünsche einen schönen ersten Mai .

Marion 


Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 02.05.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Volkmann (1. Mai 2013)

Hallo Urs, 

steht das Treffen für heute, 13:00 Uhr Rote Mühle?! 

VG
Sacha


----------



## Kokomikou (1. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei. 13 Uhr Rote Mühle klingt gut. Bis nachher

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## micha_12 (1. Mai 2013)

komme auch, bis gleich 
LG Michael


----------



## uwe50 (1. Mai 2013)

Dann eröffne ich mal die Anmeldungen für den Donnerstag: 
Bin dabei!


----------



## Kokomikou (1. Mai 2013)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Dann eröffne ich mal die Anmeldungen für den Donnerstag:
> Bin dabei!


 
unermüdlich....noch nicht genug für die Woche nach der heutigen, schönen Tour....


----------



## Dirk09 (2. Mai 2013)

Ich bin dabei. Dirk


----------



## bfri (2. Mai 2013)

Ich wäre auch dabei, wenn es wirklich trocken bleibt und ich es auch noch rechtzeitig aus dem Büro raus schaffe. Das Letztere ist wahrscheinlich die größere Hürde. 

Gruß
Birger


----------



## Volkmann (2. Mai 2013)

Hallo Urs, 

schöne Tour gestern. Bin heute nicht dabei. 

Eventuell könntest du diesen Trail bei der nächsten Tour mal einbauen; 

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TaNBuqSuNqk"]Radwanderung... - YouTube[/nomedia] 

VG
Sacha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (2. Mai 2013)

Volkmann schrieb:


> Hallo Urs,
> 
> schöne Tour gestern. Bin heute nicht dabei.
> 
> ...


 
not scary enough....da ist ja noch ne Wand auf der linken Seite...wie langweilig


----------



## M-T-B (2. Mai 2013)

Hi Marion, da ich heute schon in Hofheim bin, würde ich am Abend - quasi für Peter - mitfahren  Freu mich!
LG Bis später - Sabine


----------



## 's Silke (2. Mai 2013)

Um den Frauendurchschnitt weiter zu erhöhen (hallo Sabine  ), bin ich durchaus gewillt auch mitzukommen.

Bis später
Silke


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (2. Mai 2013)

Um den Frauendurchschnitt weiter zu erhöhen, bringe ich heute noch Bianca mit !!!


----------



## Kokomikou (2. Mai 2013)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Um den Frauendurchschnitt weiter zu erhöhen, bringe ich heute noch Bianca mit !!!


 
und Bernhard bleibt daheim????


----------



## bfri (2. Mai 2013)

So, sitze in der S-Bahn auf dem Weg nach Hause. Ich hoffe, ich packe es noch mit leichter Verspätung zum Treffpunkt oder ich muss hinter her fahren. 

Gruß
Birger


----------



## uwe50 (6. Mai 2013)

Über die Spitzkehren am Kaisertempel wechseln wir den Wald zum Rossert Gebiet - Das Wetter müsste diese Woche passen  ... 

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 07.05.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 20:52 Uhr)
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


*Noch freie Plätze in den Südvogesen Tourenwochen 2013*

Vom Sa. 25. Mai bis Mi. 29. Mai (oder auch nur Wochenende): 3 Plätze 
Vom Sa. 1. Juni bis Sa. 8. Juni: 3 Platze
Vom So. 2. Juni bis Sa. 8. Juni: 3 Plätze

Über diesen Link kannst du die Ausschreibung herunterladen. Rückfragen an die E-Mail Adresse in der Ausschreibung.


----------



## Grabby (6. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei

Armin


----------



## jimmykane (6. Mai 2013)

Dienstag, 07.05. oder Mittwoch 08.05.?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (6. Mai 2013)

morgen, Dienstag 07.05.2013 !!!
Hat der Urs sich vertippt


----------



## to406ki (6. Mai 2013)

hey, also ick hab auch vor mich mal wieder blicken zu lassen.

bin aber noch nicht fit, ick schau einfach wie es läuft, wenn ick zu langsamm bin, dann muß ick ne ruhige tour alleine weiter fahren ...

lg


----------



## crazyeddie (6. Mai 2013)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> morgen, Dienstag 07.05.2013 !!!
> Hat der Urs sich vertippt



vielleicht hieß das von - bis? meine lampe ist geladen, soll mir recht sein


----------



## uwe50 (7. Mai 2013)

Kleine Programmänderung:

Eine Viruserkrankung legt mich für ca. 10 Tage lahm. 

Heute Abend wird Sascha eine Tour führen Richtung Kaisertempel, Judenkopf.

... und so wie ich ihn kennen gelernt habe, scheut er sich auch nicht  vor einem Tropfen Regen 

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Vorsorgliche Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit.


----------



## Dirk09 (7. Mai 2013)

Treffpunkt bleibt Gundelhardt? Ich komme auch. Dirk


----------



## uwe50 (7. Mai 2013)

Ja, Treffpunkt und -Zeit bleiben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk09 (7. Mai 2013)

Dann wünsche ich dir gute Besserung.


----------



## AnkoGenius (7. Mai 2013)

bin unterwegs.....


----------



## crazyeddie (7. Mai 2013)

gue besserung! ich sage für heute auch ab.


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (7. Mai 2013)

Urs, dann auch von meiner Seite gute Besserung!!! 

Ich bin zwar nicht virusbefallen, allerdings trotzdem diesen Donnerstag nicht dabei. Vielleicht hat der ein oder andere dennoch Lust auf biken. Einfach hier verabreden!

Allen Brückentaglern ein paar erholsame Tage. Für uns gehts mit dem Reiserad in die Schwäbische Alb  !

Bis nächste Woche,

Marion


----------



## lunker (9. Mai 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Dienstag, 07.05. oder Mittwoch 08.05.?


 Du schreibst öfter so einen Müll und hast dich noch nie blicken lassen.:kotz:


----------



## Sismile (9. Mai 2013)

lunker schrieb:


> Du schreibst öfter so einen Müll und hast dich noch nie blicken lassen.:kotz:



Suche für morgen (Freitag) noch jemanden der mit mir ne Runde am MTB geht.Kenn mich hier in der Gegend leider Radtechisch nicht aus, da ich ursprünglich in Franken wohn...


----------



## lunker (9. Mai 2013)

Sismile schrieb:


> Suche für morgen (Freitag) noch jemanden der mit mir ne Runde am MTB geht.Kenn mich hier in der Gegend leider Radtechisch nicht aus, da ich ursprünglich in Franken wohn...


 Würde gerne eine Runde mit dir drehen habe leider eine Hand-Op hinter mir muss noch eine Woche pausieren.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## jimmykane (10. Mai 2013)

Erkenne ich da den Witz nicht oder war das ernst gemeint?


----------



## Sismile (10. Mai 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Erkenne ich da den Witz nicht oder war das ernst gemeint?



Also ich bin immer noch auf der Suche nach jemanden der mit mir heut ne Runde fährt.


----------



## lunker (11. Mai 2013)

jimmykane schrieb:


> Erkenne ich da den Witz nicht oder war das ernst gemeint?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (13. Mai 2013)

Da Urs nicht kann, biete ich eine Rossertumrundung an. 
Die Wettervorhersage sieht bisher allerdings nicht sehr rosig aus. Schaut daher bitte noch einmal bis Dienstag 17 Uhr hier rein. Wenn es mir zu matschig wird, sage ich die Tour ab.

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Dienstag, 14.05.2013, 18:30 Uhr* 
*Gundelhard,  Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str.  Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str.  führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier  (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken,  unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Fragen per E-Mail [email protected]. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Friendlyman (14. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei.
Bis nachher
Grüße W.


----------



## tomtomba (14. Mai 2013)

Da ich mit dem AlternativGuide noch ein Hühnchen zu rupfen habe werde ich heute auch kommen  
bis dann Tom


----------



## mtbikerFFM (14. Mai 2013)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## to406ki (14. Mai 2013)

werde auch dabei sein


----------



## MichaelFFM (14. Mai 2013)

nach langem bin ich auch mal wieder dabei 

Brauch man noch Beleuchtung oder ist lange genug hell ?


----------



## bfri (14. Mai 2013)

Ich werde es wahrscheinlich wegen dem Chemieunfall in Höchst nicht rechtzeitig schaffen. Totaler Mist. Noch stecke ich in Frankfurt fest. Die Bahnen fahren nicht.


----------



## fast-fred (14. Mai 2013)

Ich komme heute auch mal wieder


----------



## bfri (14. Mai 2013)

Also ich schaffe es definitiv nicht. Bin gerade erst mit der Bahn und viel Verspätung in Hofheim angekommen und laufe jetzt erst Heim. 

Danke an Wolfgang, der an der Gundelhard sein wird!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (14. Mai 2013)

Sollte es am Donnerstag nicht regnen, gehts ab in den Wald! 

Bei Regen Absage hier bis 16:30!

Marion 



Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 16.05.2013, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Friendlyman (16. Mai 2013)

Dabei ???
VG. W.


----------



## hjw51 (16. Mai 2013)

würde auch mitfahren,wenns dabei bleibt. HJ


----------



## uwe50 (16. Mai 2013)

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

... sieht gut aus. Von oben sollten wir nicht mehr nass werden. Bin dabei.


----------



## _melle_ (16. Mai 2013)

Ich auch 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (16. Mai 2013)

Dann bin ich wohl auch dabei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (16. Mai 2013)

werde heute auch dabei sein 
gruß Tom


----------



## uwe50 (17. Mai 2013)

*Erste XCE und XCO Weltcuprennen in Albstadt DE*

Aufzeichnung vom Freitag

*UCI XCE World Cup from Albstadt*

Am Sonntag live (oder Aufzeichnung)

*Watch the women's cross-country race live on Red Bull Bike, at 11:18 am CET on May 19. *

*Watch the men's cross-country race live on Red Bull Bike from 13:48 pm CET on May 19.*


----------



## uwe50 (19. Mai 2013)

*Falls jemand am Pfingstmontag kurzfristig noch was plant, nutzt das Forum MTB Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus 
*

ansonsten hoffen wir, das sich die Regenwolken bis Dienstag verziehen ...

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 21.05.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:12 Uhr)
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


*Noch wenige freie Plätze in den Südvogesen Tourenwochen 2013*

Vom Sa. 25. Mai bis Mi. 29. Mai: Für 1 Person ab Bad Soden gibt es eine Mitfahrgelegenheit
Vom Sa. 1. Juni bis Sa. 8. Juni: 1-2 Plätze
Vom So. 2. Juni bis Sa. 8. Juni: Für 1 Person ab Kriftel gibt es eine Mitfahrgelegenheit

Über diesen Link kannst du die Ausschreibung herunterladen. Rückfragen an die E-Mail Adresse in der Ausschreibung.


----------



## uwe50 (21. Mai 2013)

Gemäß Niederschlagsprognose sollten wir von 18:30 bis ca. 21 Uhr von oben trocken bleiben.

*Wenn sich bis 17:00 Uhr noch mindestens eine Person anmeldet, findet der Mitfahrtreff heute Abend statt.*


----------



## Volkmann (21. Mai 2013)

Bin dabei!


----------



## hjw51 (21. Mai 2013)

5 Min vor dem Regen zu Hause.
Schöne Runde Richtung Westen 48 km
Hansjörg


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (22. Mai 2013)

Ich bin für diese Woche leider raus.

Mich hat Fieber, Husten und Schnupfen voll im Griff .

Hat jemand Zeit und Lust die Führung zu übernehmen ?

Marion


----------



## uwe50 (23. Mai 2013)

Beruflich kann ich heute leider auch nicht 

Ab dem 25.5. - 8..13 bin ich dann mal weg in den Südvogesen. Die Dienstag-Mitfahrtreffs wird voraussichtlich Lutz dann jeweils übernehmen mit Start ab Roter Mühle.


*Achtung für KurzentscheiderInnen!*

*Andreas (Bad Soden) kommt vom Sa. 25. bis Mi. 29.5.13 mit in die Südvogesen. Im Auto und in der Ferienwohnung gibt es noch 1 Platz frei. *


----------



## Kokomikou (27. Mai 2013)

Da der Dienstag der beste Tag der Woche werden soll (was immer das auch heißen mag nach dem besch..... Wetter der letzten Tage), würde ich eine kleine Tour rund um Lorsbach anbieten. Da ich die trails vom Samstag noch kenne und gestern erneut der große Regen kam, glaube ich kaum, dass diese abgetrocknet sein werden. Somit auf reichlich Matsch einstellen.

Startzeit: *Dienstag, 28.05.13, 18:30 Uhr*

*ABER!!!!*

Treffpunkt: *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* 
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Also bitte nicht zur Gundelhard oder zur Roten Mühle fahren sonst bin ich alleine unterwegs (oder ihr) !!!!


Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 


Bis morgen.

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## Volkmann (27. Mai 2013)

bin dabei! 

habe zwar gestern mein Bike geputzt, aber nützt ja nix, bei dem Wetter.... 

Bis Morgen! 

VG
Sacha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (27. Mai 2013)

fahre auch mit hj


----------



## Scott-Ron (27. Mai 2013)

Hi Lutz ,
Komme mit durch den Schmutz !
Bis dann - Ron


----------



## uwe50 (27. Mai 2013)

*Gruss von den Südvogesen*

Hier 2 Fotos von heute (3 Tage Rad gefahren, ein wenig feucht sind wir nur am Samstag geworden. Heute perfekt:





Andreas und Bernhard ...


----------



## M-T-B (27. Mai 2013)

Was ist denn das Weiße da im Bild - habe ich doch schon irgendwo im WINTER gesehen...


----------



## cubelars (28. Mai 2013)

Wir sind ebenfalls dabei. Gruß Britta und Lars


----------



## bfri (28. Mai 2013)

Wenn es bis heute Abend wirklich trocken bleiben sollte, werde ich mein sauberes Fahrrad mal aus dem Keller holen.

Noch scheint die Sonne hier in Frankfurt... 

Gruß
Birger


----------



## Trust2k (28. Mai 2013)

Mein Bike ist noch schmutzig.. 

Perfekt, bin dabei


----------



## spotti911 (28. Mai 2013)

Ich komme auch mit und hoffe, daß es nicht so arg schlammig wird


----------



## Kokomikou (28. Mai 2013)

spotti911 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch mit und hoffe, daß es nicht so arg schlammig wird


 
Für Dich speziell nehme ich die extra schlammigen Wege


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (28. Mai 2013)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Für Dich speziell nehme ich die extra schlammigen Wege


Härtetest für die neue Reverb Stealth, yeah!!


----------



## MichaelFFM (28. Mai 2013)

Bin auch dabei. Bis gleich


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (28. Mai 2013)

Ihr scheint ja trocken geblieben zu sein . Glückwunsch!!!! 

Am Donnerstag ist Feiertag und ich bin bei Urs in den Vogesen. D.h. bei Interesse hier bitte selbst organisieren!

Marion


----------



## MichaelFFM (28. Mai 2013)

Ja von oben sind wir trocken geblieben...sehr schöne Runde. Danke an den Guide 



Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Ihr scheint ja trocken geblieben zu sein . Glückwunsch!!!!
> 
> Am Donnerstag ist Feiertag und ich bin bei Urs in den Vogesen. D.h. bei Interesse hier bitte selbst organisieren!
> 
> Marion


----------



## Kokomikou (3. Juni 2013)

Da euch die matschigen trails am letztenDienstag so viel Spaß bereitet haben, mache ich mich heute Abend mal auf dieSuche, ob nach dem tollen Wetter von gestern und heute davon noch welche übrig sind, und werde die dann morgen ausgiebig mit euch fahren. 


Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärungmit.


Startzeit: *Dienstag, 04.06.2013, 18:30 Uhr*

*ERNEUT!!!!*

Treffpunkt: *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* 
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.


Bitte beachten:



Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung     unterschrieben haben. Bitte das Formular drucken, unterschreiben     und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat,     max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer     angepasst. 
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und     Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn     du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1     Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle     Niederschlagsprognose.
 

Bis morgen.

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## Volkmann (3. Juni 2013)

Hallo Lutz, 

ich bin optimistisch, dass du noch genügend Schlammtrails in petto hast! 

Bin dabei
Sacha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (3. Juni 2013)

Hi hallo !
Sehr gut ,wollte schon den bock putzen 
( grins ) . Bis morgen im altem, neuem
Schlamm! 

Ron


----------



## Kokomikou (3. Juni 2013)

Die trails sehen eigentlich ganz ordentlich aus. Kein Vergleich mit letzter Woche Dienstag. Etwas schwer zu treten und hier und da noch ein paar matschige Rillen und auch Pfützen. Ich sehe zu, dass ich die schlammigen Stellen alle für euch finde


----------



## Scott-Ron (3. Juni 2013)

Jaaaaaaaaa.  !!!!!


----------



## MichaelFFM (4. Juni 2013)

Dabei...


----------



## to406ki (4. Juni 2013)

komme auch, aber bin nicht so fit, lang nix mehr gemacht. ...


----------



## Kokomikou (4. Juni 2013)

to406ki schrieb:


> komme auch, aber bin nicht so fit, lang nix mehr gemacht. ...


 
Hm, das könnte aber problematisch werden, da ich zum Atzelberg wollte, für die Tour ca 3 Stunden veranschlage, ca. 1000 Hm zusammenkommen werden und Du schon einigermassen fit sein solltest......zwischendurch aussteigen ist schwierig......


----------



## to406ki (4. Juni 2013)

das wird schon


----------



## Kokomikou (4. Juni 2013)

to406ki schrieb:


> das wird schon


 
bist ja n Beißer, ich weiß


----------



## micha_12 (4. Juni 2013)

dabei: 'wir suchen die letzten Schlammstellen' kann ich doch nicht ausschlagen ;-)


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (4. Juni 2013)

Kontrastprogramm zum Dienstag:

gemütlich  (!!) und schlammfrei  (??).

Ich hab leider meine Erkältung noch nicht wirklich ganz los und mein es darum ernst mit dem gemütlich. Daher wäre es schön, wenn sich ein 2. Guide finden könnte, der die etwas wilderen Biker ausführt??? Ansonsten gibts dann halt ne Zwangsausdeutung vor Ort !

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 06.06.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (5. Juni 2013)

Ich würde mit 10-12 km/h etwas "wilder" fahren, falls jemand mit möchte.  Vom Rossert runter sollen einige Bäume liegen, also würde ich mal grob in Richtung Langenhain, Wildsachsen, Judenkopf fahren. Bin aber offen für andere Vorschläge.

Viele Grüße
Birger


----------



## Kokomikou (6. Juni 2013)

och nö, Du bist mir zu wild.
Ich fahr lieber mit Marion


----------



## NZAnnie (6. Juni 2013)

Ich versuche heute auch zu kommen. Wartet auf mich 
Und gemuetliche Plauderrunde ist genau das, was ich zum Neustart brauche.


----------



## Kokomikou (6. Juni 2013)

ich bin raus. Wetter ist mir zu gut. Da wird mein bike ja gar nicht dreckig.
Werde lieber daheim grillen.

Viel Spaß beim Plaudern


----------



## bfri (6. Juni 2013)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Werde lieber daheim grillen.


Ok, dann melde ich mich da auch an und komme später auf ne Wurst vorbei.


----------



## Kokomikou (6. Juni 2013)

bfri schrieb:


> Ok, dann melde ich mich da auch an und komme später auf ne Wurst vorbei.


 
nur zu.  Wenn Du nicht alle Mitfahrer im Schlepptau hast, sollte da sicher noch was übrig sein


----------



## Cynthia (6. Juni 2013)

Kann frau sich auch NUR zur Wurst anmelden?


----------



## Kokomikou (6. Juni 2013)

Cynthia schrieb:


> Kann frau sich auch NUR zur Wurst anmelden?


 
wenn ich jetzt nicht vorsichtig bin , dann artet das aus wie die ungewollten Facebook Parties und ich habe am Ende alle biker Hofheims und Umgebung im Garten......


----------



## Friendlyman (6. Juni 2013)

bin dabei,
ob Steak odder nicht iss mir Wurst
LG W.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (6. Juni 2013)

Komme auch mit.

 Silke


----------



## MichaelFFM (6. Juni 2013)

Dabei bis später


----------



## Arachne (6. Juni 2013)

bin dabei


----------



## bfri (6. Juni 2013)

Werde zu spät kommen. Wieder genau an einem solchen Tag ist eine Großsperrung und der Frankfurter Sbahn Tunnel gesperrt. Letztes Mal Chemieunfall, heute was anderes. Irgendwie wollen die mich immer ärgern. :|

Gruß
Birger


----------



## uwe50 (9. Juni 2013)

Zurück aus den Urlaub in den Südvogesen nutzen wir den langen Abend, um vom Fuchstanz den Altkönig weitläufig Richtung Osten zu umrunden ... So um 21:30 sollten wir am Ausgangsort zurück sein.

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 


*Dienstag, 11.06.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:35 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Stone0207 (10. Juni 2013)

Ola,

bin ich zu früh dran wenn ich heute frage, obs am Donnerstag auch ne Tour geben wird?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (10. Juni 2013)

Fahre auch mit hjw


----------



## M-T-B (10. Juni 2013)

Welcome back Urs!

Stand der Dinge werde ich morgen auch dabei sein


----------



## Dejavu17 (10. Juni 2013)

Stand heute bin ich dabei!


----------



## laufand (11. Juni 2013)

Da schaue ich doch auch gerne mal vorbei.

Gruß,

Andreas


----------



## Friendlyman (11. Juni 2013)

Versuche dabei zu sein.
Bis nachher (wahrscheinlich)
W.


----------



## Titanwade (11. Juni 2013)

*Sonntag, 16. Juni, Kronberg: Mountainbike-Challenge "LIMESweltkulTOUR"*

-----> Zur Ausschreibung <------





.


----------



## MichaelFFM (11. Juni 2013)

Komme auch mit.

 @urs kann ich mit Dir ab Liederbach mitfahren ? Hatte auch versucht Dich anzurufen.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## Mosito (11. Juni 2013)

ich werde mich gleich auch mal mit VHAE ausgedruckt auf den Weg machen und meine Erstlingsfahrt mit Euch machen


----------



## odu (11. Juni 2013)

Hi Leutz,

komme auch wieder vorbei!!


----------



## Kokomikou (11. Juni 2013)

bin dabei, wenn der A66 Verkehr mich nicht aufhält


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (11. Juni 2013)

Hallöle,

ich werd leider am Donnerstag nicht vorneweg fahren können  . 

Wer kann einspringen?

Bis nächste Woche!

Marion


----------



## uwe50 (12. Juni 2013)

Laut aktueller Prognose wären wir mitten in einem Gewitter. Die Erfahrungen zeigen aber, dass ein wenig Wind die Regenwolken abtreiben können  - Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 16:45 nochmals ins Forum schauen oder bei mir telefonisch anfragen.

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 13.06.13, 18:15 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Scott-Ron (12. Juni 2013)

Hi!
Bin
Dabei!

Ron


----------



## hjw51 (13. Juni 2013)

Komme auch hj


----------



## jojo95 (13. Juni 2013)

Fahre mit  

Johannes


----------



## micha_12 (13. Juni 2013)

Bis gleich, Michael
(das klappt ohne Regen


----------



## tom194 (13. Juni 2013)

Bin auch dabei

gruß Thomas


----------



## MichaelFFM (13. Juni 2013)

Auch dabei bis gleich


----------



## uwe50 (14. Juni 2013)

Mal eine andere Gegend kennen lernen:



IG-Taunus schrieb:


> *IG-Taunus Tour am 16.06.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Hohemark
> 
> Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
> *Startzeit:*   13:00 Uhr
> ...



*Hier geht es zur Anmeldung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (16. Juni 2013)

Es wird laut Prognose sehr warm werden . Wir fahren Richtung Feldberg und zurück über den Glaskopf - Glashütten. Naturfreundehaus. Späteste Rückkehr geplant um 21.30 am Ausgangsort.

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 


*Dienstag, 18.06.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:39 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Kokomikou (16. Juni 2013)

Dabei


----------



## Volkmann (17. Juni 2013)

Dabei #2  ;-)


----------



## spotti911 (17. Juni 2013)

Ich komme auch mal wieder mit!!


----------



## -mats- (17. Juni 2013)

Darf ich ganz blöd fragen (habe jetzt nicht alle 99 Seiten gelesen), was für Strecken ihr da fahrt (Länge/HM) und fahrt ihr mehr auf den Waldautobahnen oder sind auch Trails dabei?


----------



## Kokomikou (17. Juni 2013)

-mats- schrieb:


> Darf ich ganz blöd fragen (habe jetzt nicht alle 99 Seiten gelesen), was für Strecken ihr da fahrt (Länge/HM) und fahrt ihr mehr auf den Waldautobahnen oder sind auch Trails dabei?


 
Berechtigte Frage, die immer wieder auftaucht.
Ich sag mal pauschal zwischen 500 und 800 Hm und 20-30km in 2 1/2 bis 3 Stunden.

Aber: wir teilen die Gruppen auch ab und an auf und die etwas konditionsstärkeren und technisch versierteren Fahrer können dann auch schon mal auf 30-35km und 900-1100 Hm kommen.
Mehr wird es aber an den Abenden nicht.

Und: natürlich sind wir auf trails unterwegs, auch auf anspruchsvollen (von denen einige vor allem im Feldberg Gebiet zu finden sind, im Lorsbachtal und rund um Langenhain sind es eher die flowigen trails), dazwischen liegen halt nunmal auch WABs, die sich nicht vermeiden lassen. 

Vorbeikommen, mitfahren, entscheiden, ob man(n)/frau dabei bleiben möchte.

Gruß,
Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (17. Juni 2013)

Das hört sich doch gut an! Ich sage dann mal vorsichtig für morgen zu, haben noch einen Externen hier, aber den sollte ich rechtzeitig los werden ...


----------



## hjw51 (17. Juni 2013)

Fahre auch mit HJ


----------



## Dejavu17 (17. Juni 2013)

Am Start


----------



## Marco3 (18. Juni 2013)

Hallo,
habe bisher nur mitgelesen und wollte schon länger mal mitfahren.
Heute werde ich dann das erstemal dabei sein.


----------



## spotti911 (18. Juni 2013)

Ich bringe noch einen weiteren Liteville-Fahrer mit


----------



## MichaelFFM (18. Juni 2013)

Dabei... 

 @urs: Treffen wie letzten Dienstag ?

Gruss

Michael


----------



## AnkoGenius (18. Juni 2013)

Komme auch


----------



## micha_12 (18. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei, bis gleich
Michael


----------



## 's Silke (18. Juni 2013)

Auch ich schließe mich an.

 Silke


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (18. Juni 2013)

Am Donnerstag droht Abkühlung, eventuell sogar in flüssiger Form .....

Daher bitte bis 16:30Uhr nochmal ins Forum schauen, ob wir tatsächlich fahren!

Marion 



Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 20.06.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (20. Juni 2013)

Sollte es bei dem was bisher runter kam bleiben, bin ich dabei.


----------



## uwe50 (20. Juni 2013)

Bereits verfügbar die Prognose bis 20 Uhr!

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

Nichts von Abkühlung in flüssiger Form .

Das sieht sehr gut aus heute Abend. Ich bin dabei und freue mich auf die Kühle der Wälder.


----------



## hjw51 (20. Juni 2013)

Fahre mit hj


----------



## 's Silke (20. Juni 2013)

Dann komme ich wohl oder übel auch mit ...

 Silke


----------



## deadskincells (20. Juni 2013)

Melde mich für heute auch endlich wieder zurück 

Gruß Daniel


----------



## AnkoGenius (20. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## Dirk09 (20. Juni 2013)

Ich komme auch mal wieder mit.


----------



## MichaelFFM (20. Juni 2013)

Dabei...


----------



## uwe50 (21. Juni 2013)

*MTB EM 2013 in Bern - Events im Livestream*

Offizielle Homepage

Die folgenden Wettkämpfe werden live über Internet übertragen (mtb.westside.ch):

Freitag, 21. Juni 2013, 19h00 Eliminator Final
Sonntag, 23. Juni 2013, 08h30 U23 Men Final
Sonntag, 23. Juni 2013, 11h00 Elite Women Final
Sonntag, 23. Juni 2013, 14h00 Elite Men Final


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (21. Juni 2013)

Wer nicht MTB sehen, sondern 190 Km grosse Regionalparkroute ca 10 Std auf dem Rad sitzen möchte, kann sich uns anschliesen.  Sonntag 7.30 Uhr ab Kriftel (Eis-Cafe  Venezia) FfmStr.21    2 1/2 bis 3 Std Pause    Ankunft ca 20.00 bis 20.30 Uhr 
Sollte das Sitzfleisch nicht durchhalten kann mann auch die S Bahn nach Hause in Anspruch nehmen. Jeder fährt auf eigene Verantwortung  HansJörg Weidmann T.0176 20820302


----------



## uwe50 (23. Juni 2013)

Mit den prognostizierten 17 Grad wäre es sehr frisch. Hoffen wir, dass die Sonne noch etwas zulegt. Wir fahren Richtung Kleiner Feldberg und zurück über Fuchstanz, Falkenstein, Mammolshein, Bad Soden. Späteste Rückkehr geplant um 21.30 am Ausgangsort. Reservelampe bitte im Rucksack mitnehmen!

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 


*Dienstag, 25.06.12, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:40 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Titanwade (24. Juni 2013)

hjw51 schrieb:


> Wer nicht MTB sehen, sondern 190 Km grosse Regionalparkroute ca 10 Std auf dem Rad sitzen möchte, kann sich uns anschliesen.



Alter Schwede! 






 Wie wars denn so, und mit wievielen Höhenmetern? Planst Du sowas in der Richtung nochmal zu machen? 

Beste Grüße
Ch.


----------



## hjw51 (24. Juni 2013)

Fahre  auch mit HansJörg-----------
Schöne Tour  zu dritt ohne Regen,3-4 Std Sonne,etwas starke Böhen,auch gegen Wind,
1000 Hm, 160 Km 8Std im Sattel 17.30 Uhr zu Hause.Werde bestimmt die Tour wiederholen,auch die fehlenden 30 Km,und ca 300 Hm sind in 12 bis 13 Std gut zu schaffen.


----------



## -mats- (24. Juni 2013)

Wenn sich das Wetter einigermaßen hält bin ich morgen gerne wieder dabei.


----------



## AnkoGenius (24. Juni 2013)

Dann werde ich mich auch mal bemühen zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (25. Juni 2013)

Ich bin leider doch verhindert heute , nächstes mal hoffentlich wieder!


----------



## AnkoGenius (25. Juni 2013)

Vielen dank für die schöne Tour heute....


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (26. Juni 2013)

Auch wenn das Wetter wenig motivierend ist, werde ich morgen das Bike mit auf die Arbeit nehmen und im Anschluss in den Taunus vorstoßen.

Kann sich jemand aufraffen mitzufahren?

Marion 



Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 27.06.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:



Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## hjw51 (26. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei,fahre 17.45 ihr ab Kriftel Eis-Cafe Venezia.


----------



## _melle_ (27. Juni 2013)

fahre auch mit

gruss
Andreas


----------



## Heiko-78 (27. Juni 2013)

ich fahre mit, komme aber erst um 17:55 am bahnhof an. Ich hoffe, ich finde das schnell...
Gruss, Heiko


----------



## Friendlyman (27. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei.
MfG
Wolfgang


----------



## AnkoGenius (27. Juni 2013)

Ich komme auch


----------



## BrianRenner (27. Juni 2013)

Bin dabei,
Andreas


----------



## uwe50 (1. Juli 2013)

Es könnte uns ein warmer Sommerabend erwarten. Von den Feldbergtouren fehlt noch die Abfahrt Richtung Süden . Späteste Rückkehr geplant um 21.15 am Ausgangsort. Reservelampe bitte im Rucksack mitnehmen!

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 


*Dienstag, 02.07.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:40 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (1. Juli 2013)

Ich fahre nach Erkältung auch mal wieder mit. 

Gruß
Birger


----------



## Kokomikou (1. Juli 2013)

und ich will auch mal schauen wo der Süden ist


----------



## -mats- (1. Juli 2013)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt bin ich auch dabei


----------



## Volkmann (2. Juli 2013)

ich bin leider nicht dabei, weil ich im Süden von D bin :-( 

wünsche euch viel Spaß!


----------



## AnkoGenius (2. Juli 2013)

Da simma dabei


----------



## Marco3 (2. Juli 2013)

Bin heute auch dabei


----------



## hjw51 (2. Juli 2013)

Fahre auch mit


----------



## mtbikerFFM (2. Juli 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (2. Juli 2013)

Da wir von Freitag bis Sonntag mit der DIMB im Saarland unterwegs sind, hab ich Donnerstag bikefrei  !

Wer hat Zeit und Lust am Donnerstg die Meute anzuführen?

Bis nächste Woche!

Marion


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (3. Juli 2013)

Mrs. Rocky M. schrieb:


> Wer hat Zeit und Lust am Donnerstg die Meute anzuführen?
> Marion



Dann nutze ich die Gelegenheit, im Rossert Gebiet gemütlich eine Tourvariante zu testen  - natürlich sind MitfahrerInnen herzlich willkommen. So 500 - 600 Höhenmeter könnten es werden. Rückkehr in Hofheim ca. 20:45 Uhr.

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 04.07.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:



Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
*Mitfahrer zeichnen GPX-Tracks nur für die eigene Verwendung auf!*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## -mats- (3. Juli 2013)

Ich will gerne dabei sein, habe um 17:00 noch einen Termin wenn es nicht klappt schicke ich eine SMS


----------



## AnkoGenius (4. Juli 2013)

Dann will ich mich mal aufraffen . Bin dabei.


----------



## ninerflow (4. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei ..
hoffentlich pünktlich


----------



## ninerflow (4. Juli 2013)

ninerflow schrieb:


> Bin dabei ..
> hoffentlich pünktlich



leider schaffe ich es heute nicht mehr 
allen   einen schönen Abend


----------



## hjw51 (4. Juli 2013)

Fahre am Samstag 10.00 Uhr ab Eis-Cafe-Venezia ,FrankfurterStr 21 Kriftel
Adfc Mtb Tour zum Herzberg(eher Flach)dan Sandplacken-Feldberg-Eichkopf-über den Staufen nach Hause. Ca 1250 Hm. 70 Km- Spätestens 17.00 Uhr zu Hause .Wer den schönen Sommertag mit dem Mtb erleben möchte komme  einfach zum Startpunkt.
HansJörg Weidmann   (habe die Tour Heute abgefahren)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (5. Juli 2013)

Die Antworten zu den in den letzten Monate gestellten Fragen zum "Vorsorglichen Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" habe ich hier zusammengefasst.

*FAQ: Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln*

*Link zum Dokument*

Der "Vorsorglichen Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" ist bewusst detailliert ausformuliert, um für die vorhandenen Risiken beim Mountainbiken zu sensibilisieren. Haftungsausschlüsse oder Verzichterklärungen werden je nach Organisation und Veranstaltung einmalig mit einem Mitgliedsantrag, dem Ausfüllen einer "Gäste-/Schnupperkarte" oder je Tour-/Sportveranstaltung in einer Teilnehmerliste unterzeichnet. Mit dem einmaligen Ausfüllen vom "Vorsorglichen Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" sind die "Spielregeln" für Teilnehmer und Guides vom MTB Mitfahrtreff für alle identisch kommuniziert. Wenn ein Mitfahrer beim Ausfall von einem der üblichen Guides spontan einspringt, soll auch er die Sicherheit haben, dass "seine Mitfahrer" die Erklärung unterschrieben haben.

*Gilt der "Ausschluss von Haftungsansprüchen" in jedem Fall?*
Bei einer "grob fahrlässigen Handlung" wird sich niemand der Verantwortung entziehen können.  Im konkreten Fall einer solchen Handlung würde ein Richter den Verursacher nicht aus seiner Verantwortung entlassen. "Unbekümmertes und leichtfertiges Handeln" kann im Einzelfall bereits grob fahrlässiges Handeln sein. In den Mitfahr-Regeln verpflichten wir uns gegenseitig, alles zu tun, um Unfälle zu vermeiden.

*Warum bei den Mitfahr-Regeln eine gegenseitige Verpflichtung?*
Je grösser eine Gruppe ist, umso wichtiger sind die Einhaltungen der Mitfahr-Regeln. Durch den freien Charakter der Gruppe sind die Mitfahr-Regeln sozusagen die "Satzung". Und weil es keinen Vorstand und Mitgliedschaften gibt, sollte jeder zum guten Gelingen der Radtour beitragen. Wenn jeder auf seinen Hintermann achtet und bei Abzweigungen auf ihn wartet, geht niemand "verloren". Am Gruppenende ist es besonders wichtig zu wissen, wer das aktuelle Schlusslicht ist. In technisch anspruchsvollen Passagen ist es keine Schande abzusteigen, oder sich bewusst zeigen zu lassen, wie ein solcher Geländeabschnitt gefahrlos gemeistert wird. Grundsätzlich sollen Probleme aller Art immer unmittelbar und deutlich angesprochen werden.

*Was verstehen wir unter sozialer Kompetenz?*
Bezogen auf eine Gruppe ist es nebst vielen weiteren Punkten die Teamfähigkeit oder die Fähigkeit, fair und konstruktiv miteinander umzugehen. Was für den einen schnell, ist für den anderen langsam, für den einen gefährlich, für den anderen ungefährlich. Unterschiedliche Einschätzungen und Empfindungen werden nur über Kommunikation sichtbar. Mit Sachlichkeit können gemeinsam Lösungen für Probleme gefunden werden. Es gehört zur sozialen Kompetenz, während der Tour offen über Konditionsschwächen und Überforderungen zu sprechen. Technische Probleme am Rad können eine Weiterfahrt verhindern. Ein ortskundiger Mitfahrer wird der Gruppe in diesem Fall seine Heimfahrt anbieten. Das kann auch bei extremen konditionellen Problemen eine gruppenkonforme Lösung sein. Bei starken Konditionsunterschieden kennen die Guides schon mal Abkürzungen für schwächere oder Umwege für stärkere Mitfahrer. Auch die Aufteilung der Gruppe kann eine Lösung sein. Beim Aufschließen auf wartende Mitfahrer ist es hilfreich rechtzeitig anzuzeigen, ob sofort weitergefahren werden soll oder ob eine man selber noch verschnaufen muss.   

*Warum müssen auch Mitglieder von anderen MTB-Clubs unterschreiben?*
Unser Anliegen im Main-Taunus-Kreis ist es seit jeher, unabhängig von der Zugehörigkeit zu einem MTB-Club, die Freude am Mountainbiken in einer Gruppe zu fördern. Diese Unabhängigkeit hat jedoch Konsequenzen bezüglich Haftungs- und Versicherungsthemen. So gelten in der Regel die Versicherungen von Vereinen nur bei Clubveranstaltungen. Der Mitfahrtreff ist jedoch eine clubunabhängige Veranstaltung, an der alle interessierten Mountainbiker teilnehmen können. Im Laufe der Jahre ist mit den festen Dienstag und Donnerstag Treffs eine lokale Interessengemeinschaft entstanden. Bevor Veranstaltungen abgesagt werden, führt auch schon mal ein Mitfahrer, der die Wälder kennt, aber Club-Bedingungen nicht einhalten kann. Durch die Clubunabhängigkeit übernehmen die Guides als Privatpersonen Verantwortung. Mitfahrer und Guides sollen zudem die Sicherheit haben, dass sich alle den gleichen Regeln unterstellen. Das sind Gründe, warum alle Mitfahrer (männlich und weiblich) einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschreiben müssen.

*Was passiert mit der unterschriebenen Erklärung?*
Die Daten werden in einem Excel-Sheet erfasst, auf das aktuell uwe50 Zugriff hat. Die Erklärungen werden gescannt und die Originale vernichtet. Die Speicherung der Daten erfolgt in einem privaten Google Drive Ordner, der nur für Guides zugänglich ist. Guides haben jeweils eine aktuelle Liste bei sich, auf der folgende Daten aufgeführt sind: Vorname, MTB-Forumsname sowie Wohnort.

*Weitere Fragen?*
Schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected].


----------



## hjw51 (5. Juli 2013)

Auch bei der Adfc Tour zum Herzberg und über Feldberg-Rossert fährt auch jeder in eigener Verantwortung.10.00 uhr Samstag 
Eis-Cafe-Venezia Kriftel  hj


----------



## uwe50 (8. Juli 2013)

Es ist Sommer .  Ziel ist diesmal der Alt König. Den Viktoria Trail fahren wir bis zum Kronberger Schwimmbad. Rückkehr geplant um 21.15 am Ausgangsort. Reservelampe bitte im Rucksack mitnehmen!

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 


*Dienstag, 09.07.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:36 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## -mats- (8. Juli 2013)

Ich bin dabei! Mal sehen ob das der gleiche weg wird, den ich bei YouTube gefunden habe


----------



## Kokomikou (8. Juli 2013)

OK, rocken wir den ALTKÖNIG!!
Bis morgen

Lutz


----------



## hjw51 (8. Juli 2013)

<p>Komme auch Hansjörg</p>fahre 17.30 Uhr ab Kriftel Eis-Ccafé-Venezia


----------



## Dejavu17 (8. Juli 2013)

Dabei


----------



## bfri (8. Juli 2013)

Komme auch wieder mit, wenn Lutz mich im Windschatten mit nimmt. :-D


----------



## Taunusracer1 (9. Juli 2013)

Bin morgen auch das erste Mal dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (9. Juli 2013)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (9. Juli 2013)

Dabei... 

Silke


----------



## Friendlyman (9. Juli 2013)

dabei
Wolfgang


----------



## AnkoGenius (9. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## freekojak (10. Juli 2013)

Danke an die Guides und wirklich tolle Tour und die knuffigen Trails!


----------



## -mats- (10. Juli 2013)

Auch von mir danke für die super Tour! Sorry das ich spontan weg war, ich dachte es fahren noch mehr zu Mühle. Freue mich schon auf das nächste Mal!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (10. Juli 2013)

... sorry, etwas spät diese Woche, schönwettergestresst :

Auch morgen gibts wieder einen Biketreff!

Marion 

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 11.07.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.



Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier  (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.


----------



## 's Silke (11. Juli 2013)

Jetzt sind wir schon zu zweit ...


 Silke


----------



## hjw51 (11. Juli 2013)

Und jetzt sind es drei hj


----------



## uwe50 (11. Juli 2013)

bin dabei 

Silke: 17:30 wie üblich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (11. Juli 2013)

Ich versuche auch zu kommen, wird aber knapp bei mir, wie kann man kurzfristig bescheid geben wenn ich es nicht schaffe?


----------



## uwe50 (11. Juli 2013)

-mats- schrieb:


> Ich versuche auch zu kommen, wird aber knapp bei mir, wie kann man kurzfristig bescheid geben wenn ich es nicht schaffe?




Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.

Bescheid nur an 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. wenn du kommen willst und die Karenzzeit um ein Minute verpassen würdest


----------



## M-T-B (11. Juli 2013)

dabei


----------



## prodigy (11. Juli 2013)

ich komme auch mit


----------



## Klein-Holgi (11. Juli 2013)

...geschätzt waren es aber mindestens 12 . Gute Fahrt dann noch


----------



## ste82fan (12. Juli 2013)

Servus, 
ich will heute ne Tour fahren, evtl. auch noch eine am Wochenende. Heute habe ich etwa 35 - 40 km und 1000 Hm geplant, Geschwindigkeit moderat.
Start ist gegen 16.30 / 17.00 Uhr in Eschborn.
Noch jemand unterwegs?

Gruß,
Stefan

---

Ok, diese Forum ist also für regelmäßige Termine. Hab die Nachricht ins spontane Forum kopiert..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (12. Juli 2013)

Der 29er iss schon richtig super.


----------



## uwe50 (13. Juli 2013)

*IG-Taunus Tour am Sonntag, 21.07.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim Gundelhard*

*Diesmal in unserem  âRevierâ vom MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis* *
* 
*Treffpunkt*:  *Gundelhard,   Kelkheim*. NavigationsgerÃ¤t: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str.  Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Die VerlÃ¤ngerung der Lorsbacher Str.  fÃ¼hrt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. 
*Achtung:  Bei Sonnenschein kÃ¶nnten die ParkplÃ¤tze direkt beim Schwimmbad knapp  werden, da sich direkt daneben auch ein  Waldseilgarten   befindet.
Da kÃ¶nnte ja auch der "Nicht-MTB-Fahrende" Teil der  Familie auf ihre Kosten kommen * 

*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr an der Gundelhard (ca. 7 Min. Fahrzeit vom Parkplatz her einplanen) 
*Tourdauer:* max. 4 Std., d.h. spÃ¤testens um 17 Uhr zurÃ¼ck am Ausgangspunkt 
*TourlÃ¤nge:* bis 31 km 
*HÃ¶henmeter:* bis 1350 m 
*Verpflegung:* Bitte fÃ¼r unterwegs genÃ¼gend Nahrung und GetrÃ¤nk mitnehmen. 
*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo 
*Fahrtechnik:*  Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und grÃ¶Ãeren Wurzeln. Nach  der Singletrail-Skala  werden wir auf der Tour max. S1 fahren. 
*Tourenguides:* Urs, Birger, Marko 
*Max.GruppengrÃ¶Ãe:* 14 Personen, Aufteilung bei starken Konditionsunterschieden mÃ¶glich)
*Angemeldet fÃ¼r die Tour:* 0 Personen (Stand 13.07.2013 20:00 Uhr)
 
 *Gruppe Ladies Only * 
*Tourenguide:* Marion 
Hier kÃ¶nnen Frauen unter sich die Freude am Mountainbiken im  GelÃ¤nde entdecken.
Diese Gruppe fÃ¤hrt nur ein Teil der Strecke an Km  und Hm. Bei Interesse  kann der ein oder andere fahrtechnische Aspekt intensiver bearbeitet  werden!   
*Max.GruppengrÃ¶Ãe:* 8 Teilnehmerinnen
*Angemeldet fÃ¼r Ladies Only:* 0 Personen (Stand 13.07.2013 20:00 Uhr) 

*Infos zur geplanten Route: *Die  Tour fÃ¼hrt und vom Gundelhard zum Kaisertempel (mit einer tollen  Aussicht auf Eppstein).
Ãber steile Spitzkehren (kÃ¶nnen umfahren werden)  fÃ¼hrt die Strecke  nach Eppstein wo wir steigend,
dem Hang entlang Ã¼ber befestigte und  unbefestigte ForststraÃen und  Singletrails am westlichen Rand  von  Ruppertshain Ã¼ber eine steilere  Rampe
ca.200 HÃ¶henmeter am StÃ¼ck zum  Aussichtsturm Atzelberg erreichen.
Es erwartet uns  eine flowige Abfahrt von knapp zwei Kilometer Richtung  Westen,  natÃ¼rlich gefolgt von einem Wiederanstieg in offenem GelÃ¤nde  mit einer  hoffentlich erfrischenden Weitsicht.
Am Ostrand von Eppenhain erwartet  uns dann ein eher technischer Teil, der jedoch von  ungeÃ¼bten umfahren werden kann.
Auf dem Rossert zeigen wir Euch  nochmals einen etwas verdeckten Aussichtspunkt.
Von hier aus geht es  runter nach Eppstein, Ã¼ber eine wiederum technisch etwas  anspruchsvollere Strecke.
Wenn die Zeit reicht (und die Sonne uns  nicht allzu sehr zusetzt) kÃ¶nnen wir die Tour durch den Ortskern von  Eppstein fÃ¼hren.
Jetzt geht es zurÃ¼ck Richtung Gundelhard, verbunden mit  einem Anstieg von etwa 150 HÃ¶henmeter am StÃ¼ck und
je nach Lust und  Laune nochmals mit zwei kleineren Anstiegen Ã¼ber   unbefestigte ForststraÃen und Singletrails zurÃ¼ck zur Gundelhard.
Hier  wollen wir spÃ¤testens um 17 Uhr zurÃ¼ck sein â und wenn das Wetter passt  und ihr noch Zeit habt, dort einkehren.
 
*Anmeldung  bitte hier im Frankfurter Thread oder per PN* (Private Nachricht) an  IG-Taunus.   
Solltet  ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen kÃ¶nnen,
gebt  bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann. Tel.  Mobil 0151  . 182 . 483 . 80.  

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.  

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist fÃ¼r die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig. 
Bei  MinderjÃ¤hrigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen GrÃ¼nden die  Unterschrift der Eltern fÃ¼r die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen. 
Bei Regen fÃ¤llt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben. 

Also bis dann! 

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## uwe50 (14. Juli 2013)

Toll dieser Sommer! 26 km und 850 Höhenmeter sind geplant bei einer  Rückkehr um 21.15 am Ausgangsort. Reservelampe bitte im Rucksack mitnehmen!

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 


*Dienstag, 16.07.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:31 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


*IG-Taunus Tour am Sonntag, 21.07.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim Gundelhard*
*Auch mit einer Ladies Only Gruppe*. Guides sind Marion, Birger, Marco und ich. Anmeldungen bitte direkt unter dem Thema "IG Taunus Tourenausschreibungen"


----------



## Friendlyman (15. Juli 2013)

Wahrscheinlich dabei.
Bis dahin 
VG. W.


----------



## hjw51 (15. Juli 2013)

Fahre mit 17.30 Uhr ab Kriftel Eis-Café Venezia.Hansjörg


----------



## -mats- (15. Juli 2013)

Wenn kein Notfall dazwischen kommt bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## bfri (16. Juli 2013)

Wenn die S-Bahnen pünktlich sind, sollte ich es auch schaffen.


----------



## AnkoGenius (16. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## Taunusracer1 (16. Juli 2013)

Komm auch mit


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (16. Juli 2013)

Auf Dienstag folgt Donnerstag..... und weiterhin bestes Sommerwetter !!!!

Marion 

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 18.07.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier  (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (17. Juli 2013)

Moin,

ich habe meine paar Fotos und Videos von gestern auf Dropbox hoch geladen, da Marcel danach gefragt hatte. Ich stelle sie hier nicht öffentlich rein. Wer Interesse hat, meldet sich per PN und bekommt den Link.

Vielleicht erkennt der eine oder andere noch, dass die Position über dem Bike optimiert werden kann: 
Aktivposition einnehmen (mit dem Körper über dem Tretlager runter gehen, Kopf ungefähr über dem Steuersatz/Vorbau behalten, Arme beugen und Ellenbogen nach außen) und nicht hinter den Sattel gehen. Gesteuert wird mit dem Vorderrad, da ist es schlecht, das Gewicht hinter den Sattel bzw. auf das Hinterrad zu verlagern.

"Erwischt" habe ich (soweit ich das sehen kann, in keiner besonderen Reihenfolge):


 Urs
Wolfgang
Marcel (hat Link schon)
Hans Jörg
Ron
Tom
Armin
 und noch ein paar weitere

Schönen Tag.


----------



## uwe50 (17. Juli 2013)

Dabei 

und nochmals der Hinweis 

*IG-Taunus Tour am Sonntag, 21.07.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim Gundelhard*
*Auch mit einer Ladies Only Gruppe*. Guides sind Marion, Birger, Marco und ich. Anmeldungen bitte direkt unter dem Thema "IG Taunus Tourenausschreibungen". Link zeit auf neueste Beiträge als erstes bei folgender Einstellung: Kontrollzentrum, Einstellungen ändern, Scrollen bis Anzeige von Themen, Themenanzeigeart und dort Option *"Linear - Neueste Beiträge zuerst"* wählen.

Bei Forumseinstellung aufteigens sortiert muss auf die letzte Seite geblättert werden


----------



## -mats- (17. Juli 2013)

Plane auch dabei zu sein


----------



## hjw51 (17. Juli 2013)

Bin Donnerstag dabei hj


----------



## Taunusracer1 (17. Juli 2013)

Komm auch


----------



## ninerflow (17. Juli 2013)

diesmal auch dabei .....


----------



## tom194 (18. Juli 2013)

dabei


----------



## AnkoGenius (18. Juli 2013)

Komme auch


----------



## uwe50 (19. Juli 2013)

*IG-Taunus Tour am Sonntag, 21.07.2013 um 13:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim Gundelhard*

*Diesmal in unserem  Revier vom MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis* *
* 
*Treffpunkt*:  *Gundelhard,   Kelkheim*. Navigationsgerät: Kelheim, Lorsbacher Str.  Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim.
Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str.  führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard. 
*Achtung:  Bei Sonnenschein könnten die Parkplätze direkt beim Schwimmbad knapp  werden, da sich direkt daneben auch ein  Waldseilgarten   befindet.
Da könnte ja auch der "Nicht-MTB-Fahrende" Teil der  Familie auf ihre Kosten kommen * 

*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr an der Gundelhard (ca. 7 Min. Fahrzeit vom Parkplatz her einplanen) 
*Tourdauer:* max. 4 Std., d.h. spätestens um 17 Uhr zurück am Ausgangspunkt 
*Tourlänge:* bis 31 km 
*Höhenmeter:* bis 1350 m 
*Verpflegung:* Bitte für unterwegs genügend Nahrung und Getränk mitnehmen. 
*Tempo:* moderates Tourentempo 
*Fahrtechnik:*  Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln. Nach  der Singletrail-Skala  werden wir auf der Tour max. S1 fahren. 
*Tourenguides:* Urs, Birger, Marko 
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 14 Personen, Aufteilung bei starken Konditionsunterschieden möglich)
*Angemeldet für die Tour:* 0 Personen (Stand 13.07.2013 20:00 Uhr)
 
 *Gruppe Ladies Only * 
*Tourenguide:* Marion 
Hier können Frauen unter sich die Freude am Mountainbiken im  Gelände entdecken.
Diese Gruppe fährt nur ein Teil der Strecke an Km  und Hm. Bei Interesse  kann der ein oder andere fahrtechnische Aspekt intensiver bearbeitet  werden!   
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 8 Teilnehmerinnen
*Angemeldet für Ladies Only:* 0 Personen (Stand 13.07.2013 20:00 Uhr) 

*Infos zur geplanten Route: *Die  Tour führt und vom Gundelhard zum Kaisertempel (mit einer tollen  Aussicht auf Eppstein).
Über steile Spitzkehren (können umfahren werden)  führt die Strecke  nach Eppstein wo wir steigend,
dem Hang entlang über befestigte und  unbefestigte Forststraßen und  Singletrails am westlichen Rand  von  Ruppertshain über eine steilere  Rampe
ca.200 Höhenmeter am Stück zum  Aussichtsturm Atzelberg erreichen.
Es erwartet uns  eine flowige Abfahrt von knapp zwei Kilometer Richtung  Westen,  natürlich gefolgt von einem Wiederanstieg in offenem Gelände  mit einer  hoffentlich erfrischenden Weitsicht.
Am Ostrand von Eppenhain erwartet  uns dann ein eher technischer Teil, der jedoch von  ungeübten umfahren werden kann.
Auf dem Rossert zeigen wir Euch  nochmals einen etwas verdeckten Aussichtspunkt.
Von hier aus geht es  runter nach Eppstein, über eine wiederum technisch etwas  anspruchsvollere Strecke.
Wenn die Zeit reicht (und die Sonne uns  nicht allzu sehr zusetzt) können wir die Tour durch den Ortskern von  Eppstein führen.
Jetzt geht es zurück Richtung Gundelhard, verbunden mit  einem Anstieg von etwa 150 Höhenmeter am Stück und
je nach Lust und  Laune nochmals mit zwei kleineren Anstiegen über   unbefestigte Forststraßen und Singletrails zurück zur Gundelhard.
Hier  wollen wir spätestens um 17 Uhr zurück sein  und wenn das Wetter passt  und ihr noch Zeit habt, dort einkehren.
 
*Anmeldung  bitte hier im Frankfurter Thread oder per PN* (Private Nachricht) an  IG-Taunus.   
Solltet  ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können,
gebt  bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann. Tel.  Mobil 0151  . 182 . 483 . 80.  

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.  

Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Tourteilnahme nicht notwendig. 
Bei  Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die  Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen. 
Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben. 

Also bis dann! 

Eure DIMB IG Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (21. Juli 2013)

Der Sommer geht weiter. Für den Dienstag ist immer noch tolles, heißes Sommerwetter vorhergesagt (gefühlt wie 24/31 °C). 
Ich plane in Richtung Rotes Kreuz "hochzuprügeln" und eine Runde über den Glaskopf und um den Zacken zu fahren. Das sind grob 32 km, bei knapp 1.000Hm. 
Eine Lampe für die Rückfahrt ist zu empfehlen!

Falls ich es zeitlich doch nicht aus dem Büro schaffe oder wieder die S-Bahnen streiken sollten, muss ich die Tour vorher hier absagen.


Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist, bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 23.07.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:22 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum  Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein.  Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mit fährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
 *Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder per Email an [email protected]. 
Sonstige Informationen bitte per PM austauschen oder hier.


----------



## spotti911 (22. Juli 2013)

Nach der tollen Tour am Sonntag - DABEI


----------



## AnkoGenius (23. Juli 2013)

Dabei...


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (24. Juli 2013)

... und morgen wieder eine Sommertour rund um Hofheim!

Marion 



Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 25.07.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier  (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## bfri (24. Juli 2013)

@AnkoGenius

Sorry, ich hatte es gestern dann am Ende vergessen zu fragen: 
Schickst du mir noch deine Telefonnummer und Email Adresse per PN oder per Email an [email protected]? Dann trage ich das bei dir in unserer Liste nach, was das Erreichen vor und während einer Tour einfacher macht. 

Danke und Gruß
Birger


----------



## Mosito (24. Juli 2013)

ich bin dabei! 

Sagt mal wg. Licht : Reicht ein einfaches Licht oder brauche ich so eine Stadionbeleuchtung?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (24. Juli 2013)

Bin auch dabei!



Mosito schrieb:


> Sagt mal wg. Licht : Reicht ein einfaches Licht oder brauche ich so eine Stadionbeleuchtung?



*Reicht ein einfaches Licht für Fahrten in der Dunkelheit?*
Je nach Jahreszeit können die Touren vom Mitfahrtreff in der Dunkelheit enden. Eine 1000-Lumen-Lampe bietet da für den Radfahrer in jedem Fall mehr Sicherheit als eine offiziell zugelassene Funzel. Mittlerweile erhält man diese Lampen zu angemessenen Preisen. Und wer sie hat, wird sie nie mehr hergeben! Die Lampen haben meistens mehrere Helligkeitsstufen, mit denen man auch abblenden kann (oder man richtet den Strahl im Öffentlichen Verkehr einfach etwas mehr Richtung Boden.


----------



## Mosito (24. Juli 2013)

ok, mal sehen ob die Leuchte morgen von freundlichen DHL Mann gebracht wird bevor ich losziehe


----------



## akisu (24. Juli 2013)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Scott-Ron (24. Juli 2013)

Dabei.!
Wieder 32 hinten!!!

An mosito.
Wenn nich,  Taschenlampe mit tape am lenker.  Ausserdem sind wir 2100 wieder zurück.denk an den zettel! 

Mfg - ron


----------



## -mats- (24. Juli 2013)

Will auch dabei sein


----------



## _melle_ (24. Juli 2013)

Bin dabei 

gruß
Andreas


----------



## Mosito (25. Juli 2013)

Scott-Ron schrieb:


> Dabei.!
> Wieder 32 hinten!!!
> 
> An mosito.
> ...



Du meinst den Haftungsausschluss Zettel. Ich habe letztens schon mal einen mitgebracht. Dachte damit wäre es das? Und sammelt jeder eigene Zettel?

Grüsse
Stefan


----------



## Arachne (25. Juli 2013)

Mosito schrieb:


> Du meinst den Haftungsausschluss Zettel. Ich habe letztens schon mal einen mitgebracht. Dachte damit wäre es das? Und sammelt jeder eigene Zettel?
> 
> Grüsse
> Stefan



nein, einmal (pro Jahr) reicht.

Dabei.


----------



## 's Silke (25. Juli 2013)

Dann komm ich halt auch mit... 



Silke


----------



## cubebea (25. Juli 2013)

Bin auch dabei.
Grüß Bea


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (25. Juli 2013)

Hallo ihr Mitfahrer aus dem Hessenlande hier mal ein schönes Bild aus Tirol in 2350 Meter höhe



Gruß Hans Jörg -Andreas und Thomas


----------



## -mats- (25. Juli 2013)

In HG hat es gerade angefangen zu regnen, stört uns das?


----------



## Frank (25. Juli 2013)

Hier unten isses trocken (Hofheim/Kriftel)

Viel Spass....


----------



## Taunusracer1 (25. Juli 2013)

Super Bilder habt ihr da in Nauders bisher gemacht!! 
Wetter passt und Berge sind der Hammer!
Viel Spaß noch und Berg heil


----------



## uwe50 (27. Juli 2013)

*UCI MTB World Cup, Andorra: XCE/XCO/DHI*

Donnerstag, 25.7.13, XCE (Eliminator) - Replay
Samstag, 27.7.13, 11.18, XCO (Cross Country) Frauen Live
Samstag, 27.7.13, 13.48, XCO (Cross Country) Herren Live
Sonntag, 28.7.13, 15:15, DHI (Down Hill), Live

Ob es in Andorra auch so heiss ist?


----------



## Titanwade (29. Juli 2013)

tom194 schrieb:


> Hallo ihr Mitfahrer aus dem Hessenlande hier mal ein schönes Bild aus Tirol in 2350 Meter höhe
> 
> 
> 
> Gruß Hans Jörg -Andreas und Thomas



Das sieht nach verdammt viel Spaß aus, bergauf!


----------



## uwe50 (29. Juli 2013)

Der Sommer verschnauft. Beim Radfahren habe ich gestern "Das-Nass-Werden" genossen wie schon lange nicht mehr. . An einigen Stellen, gab es schon wieder Pfützen wie in alten Zeiten. Das soll uns aber am Dienstag nicht abhalten. Die Rückkehr zur Roten Mühle um ca. 21:15 plane ich über den Rotkreuz-, Naturfreundehaus- und Bahntrail. Der Aufstieg bis zum Roten Kreuz erfolgt über den Fuchstanz. Reservelampe bitte im Rucksack mitnehmen!

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 30.07.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:15 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken bei Bedarf nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## 's Silke (30. Juli 2013)

Ich komme mit... und heute wird's bestimmt staubpartikelfrei .



Silke


----------



## -mats- (30. Juli 2013)

ich will auch dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (30. Juli 2013)

fahre auch mit Hansjörg


----------



## micha_12 (30. Juli 2013)

bin dabei, 
bis gleich Michael


----------



## AnkoGenius (30. Juli 2013)

Ich komme auch dazu geflogen...


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (30. Juli 2013)

Und schon wieder geniales Bike-Donnerstagswetter!!! 

Marion 


Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 01.08.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier  (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Frank (31. Juli 2013)

Hab Spätdienst sonst wär ich vielleicht ein paar Meter mitgerollt


----------



## hjw51 (31. Juli 2013)

bin dabei Hansjörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (31. Juli 2013)

Falls sich ein 2. Guide finden könnte (Urs????), würde ich zu Biancas Ehren eine zweite (damenlastige) Genussbikergruppe (!!!!) führen.

Wie schauts aus? 

@ Frank: hätte, hätte Fahradkette.... wie auch immer, schön daß es Dich noch / wieder gibt und bis demnächst mal wieder!!!

Marion


----------



## -mats- (31. Juli 2013)

Will auch dabei sein


----------



## mathias (31. Juli 2013)

Wenn ich es schaffe, fahre ich auch mal wieder mit.

Könnte bei Bedarf als Guide fungieren. 
Wobei ich ja eigentlich lieber bei den Damen  mitfahren würde 

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## uwe50 (31. Juli 2013)

bin dabei. 2. Gruppe bei Bedarf möglich...


----------



## Scott-Ron (1. August 2013)

Dabei - bis dann
ron


----------



## 's Silke (1. August 2013)

Ich will auch mit !



mathias schrieb:


> Wenn ich es schaffe, fahre ich auch mal wieder mit.



Liebster Mathias, ich hoffe doch, dass Du alles Menschenmögliche machst, um bei dieser auserlesenen Runde dabei zu sein, ooooder?!


Bis später 
Silke


----------



## akisu (1. August 2013)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## _melle_ (1. August 2013)

Ich auch !

gruß
Andreas


----------



## AnkoGenius (1. August 2013)

Ich bemühe mich zu kommen, nach meinem Dämpferausfall am Dienstag....


----------



## AnkoGenius (1. August 2013)

Sorry, geht heute doch nicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## M-T-B (1. August 2013)

dabei  - wenn keine Panne dazwischen kommt


----------



## Titanwade (2. August 2013)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *UCI MTB World Cup, Andorra: XCE/XCO/DHI*
> 
> Donnerstag, 25.7.13, XCE (Eliminator) - Replay
> Samstag, 27.7.13, 11.18, XCO (Cross Country) Frauen Live
> ...



Am Sonntag spielt in Bad Homburg die Musik, bei 28 Grad etwas erträglicher:


----------



## hjw51 (2. August 2013)

www.Adfc Radtouren Mtk    freue mich über jeden der  morgen noch mitfährt.HansJörg


----------



## akisu (3. August 2013)

was haben wir diese woche gelernt?
das:
[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KVBC1T--498"]Mountain Biker Almost Makes It - YouTube[/nomedia]


----------



## uwe50 (4. August 2013)

Wenn uns die Gewitter in Ruhe lassen, fahren wir über das Naturfreundehaus Richtung Fuchstanz, Falkenstein, Bad Soden (Wellen ) zurück zur Roten Mühle. Lampen bitte bereits am Lenker montiert. Die werden wir benötigen!

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 06.08.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 21:04 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken bei Bedarf nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

*Samstag, 31.8.13, 20:30 Frankfurt Römerberg: ADFC Bike Night*


----------



## -mats- (4. August 2013)

Will dabei sein


----------



## Titanwade (5. August 2013)

Nächsten Sonntag besteht die Möglichkeit, mit dem RV Germania Rockenberg den Nord-Taunus kennen zu lernen. 






Nähere Infos unter: http://www.rvg-rockenberg.de/homepage/rtf-ctf


----------



## Friendlyman (5. August 2013)

Bin dabei.
Gruß W.




uwe50 schrieb:


> Wenn uns die Gewitter in Ruhe lassen, fahren wir über das Naturfreundehaus Richtung Fuchstanz, Falkenstein, Bad Soden (Wellen ) zurück zur Roten Mühle. Lampen bitte bereits am Lenker montiert. Die werden wir benötigen!
> 
> Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit.
> 
> ...


----------



## Mosito (5. August 2013)

bin auch dabei!

Stefan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (6. August 2013)

-Dabei - bis dann
Ron


----------



## Bobbypilot (6. August 2013)

Bin auch dabei (zum ersten Mal überhaupt  )
Bis nachher, 

Stephan


----------



## AnkoGenius (6. August 2013)

Bin dabei!!


----------



## -mats- (6. August 2013)

Kalle dat sieht nisch jut aus

Yup, in Kelkheim geht gerade die Welt unter


----------



## AnkoGenius (6. August 2013)

Dat sieht ******** aus. Ich sage ab. Hier in vilbel ist es gerade Nacht geworden..


----------



## uwe50 (6. August 2013)

Hier der Link zur aktuellen Niederschlagsprognose

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

+ Um 18:30 müsste demnach der Regen inkl. Gewitter vorbei sein.
+ Leichter Nachregen trägt zur Abkühlung bei, zudem die Temperaturen ja angenehm sind.
-  Im Wald wird es noch etwas feucht sein, das war es aber auch im Frühjahr

Also, ich werde um 18:30 an der Roten Mühle sein und freue mich über Mitfahrer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbypilot (6. August 2013)

Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, allein schon um das extra angeschaffte Flutlicht auszuprobieren.

Bis gleich,
Stephan


----------



## Scott-Ron (6. August 2013)

Hi urs!
Sorry komme nich hab grad vorhin radikal draußen geduscht,  alles nass.
dem w ist es leider auch zu feucht.
bis do - mfg - ron


----------



## BrianRenner (6. August 2013)

Ich bin dabei
Andreas


----------



## -mats- (6. August 2013)

Meine App sagt was anderes:







Und hier blitzt es noch eifrig und alles ist klatschnass ... dann lieber am Donnerstag wieder, have fun!

... Wo mich die Bad Sodener Wellen doch so interessiert hätten ...


----------



## Mosito (6. August 2013)

Bobbypilot schrieb:


> Ich bin auf jeden Fall dabei, allein schon um das extra angeschaffte Flutlicht auszuprobieren.
> 
> Bis gleich,
> Stephan



Mir ist das zu nass...  bis zu nächsten mal!

Stefan


----------



## Friendlyman (6. August 2013)

Ich passe,
fahre vielleicht nacher noch ein bischen mit dem Trekkingrad.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Volkmann (6. August 2013)

Hallo Urs, du alter Wetterfrosch ;-) 

war eine super Tour, toll, dass sich auch ein paar andere nicht haben beirren lassen! Jetzt hoffe ich mal auf DO. 

VG an alle 
Sacha


----------



## Bobbypilot (7. August 2013)

War ne coole Tour gestern!
Danke fürs mitnehmen 

cheers, Stephan


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (7. August 2013)

Last Minute.... Lust auf Matsch?

Morgen möglich !

Marion 


Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 08.08.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier  (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## -mats- (7. August 2013)

Wenn die Luftfeuchtigkeit nicht bei 100% ist bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (7. August 2013)

Ich diesmal auch.
Ron


----------



## akisu (8. August 2013)

ich will mich auch mit einsauen


----------



## Kokomikou (8. August 2013)

Da ich 18 Uhr NIE schaffe: ich würde um 18.30 Uhr ab Hofheim starten. Falls jemand das gleiche Problem hat und gerne etwas später fahren möchte, kann er/sie sich mir gerne anschließen.
Bitte mit PN an mich

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## Speeeeedy (8. August 2013)

Wenn ihr einen Trail-Anfänger mitnehmt, würd ich mich der 18 Uhr Tour anschließen...


----------



## uwe50 (8. August 2013)

Speeeeedy schrieb:


> Wenn ihr einen Trail-Anfänger mitnehmt, würd ich mich der 18 Uhr Tour anschließen...



Hattest Du hier nachgelesen?
**Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]

Klar nehmen wir auch "Anfänger" mit, die eine Mindestkondition aufweisen. Ob die Kondition jedoch zur Gruppe passt, wirst Du erst mit der Teilnahme feststellen 

Marion, ich bin dabei. Wir werden keinen Regen haben und auch von unten müsste heute wieder einiges abgetrocknet sein.


----------



## hjw51 (8. August 2013)

bin dabei hj


----------



## Grabby (8. August 2013)

bin dabei

Armin


----------



## Speeeeedy (8. August 2013)

Shitte, ich steh im stau. Ich hoffe ich schaffs rechtzeitig...


----------



## uwe50 (9. August 2013)

Wochenende 10./11.08.13
Weltcup in MONT-SAINTE-ANNE, CANADA

Live oder Aufzeichnung:
Cross Country (XCO) Damen  Sa, 10.08.2013  17:18  19:15 Uhr (CEST)
Cross Country (XCO) Herren  Sa, 10.08.2013  19:48  21:45 Uhr (CEST)
Downhill (DHI)  So, 11.08.2013  21:15 bis 23:22 Uhr (CEST)

und sonst: Wer will selber fahren?

*Sonntag, 11.08.2013. 11.00 Uhr*
*Miltenberg, Obere Walldürner Str. 80 (Schützenhaus)*
Treffpunkt Google Maps. Etwa 65 Minuten Fahrzeit ab Main Taunus Kreis

Ausgeschilderte Strecke mit viel Informationen, die Lust machen, auch außerhalb vom Main Taunus was neues kennen zu lernen 

_29km bei 920Hm sind zu bewältigen. 60% des Rundkurses verlaufen auf befestigten Wegen, meist um die steilen Auffahrten zu meistern. Die restlichen 40% sind Naturwege und Trails_

* Offizielle Seite
* Kommentare im MTB-News-Forum
* Video Flowtrail Miltenberg

Die Mitfahrt erfolgt wie immer auf eigene Verantwortung. Es gelten die Regeln vom Mitfahrtreff. 

Wer mitfahren möchte, melde sich hier im Forum mit der *Zusatzangabe, ob er/sie Mitfahrt anbietet oder sucht*. Gegenseitige Kontaktaufnahme/Absprache bitte jeweils über Private Nachrichten (damit hier im Forum alles überschaubar bleibt).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Asrael (9. August 2013)

was'n Zufall, wir wollen am Samstag auch nach Miltenberg.
Starten so ab 9:30 in OF, werden also gegen 10:30 landen. Vielleicht sieht man sich ja.


----------



## TiJoe (9. August 2013)

Ich hätte großes Interesse bei der Miltenberg-Tour dabei zu sein! 

Zudem würde ich mich über eine Mitfahrgelegenheit sehr freuen.

Wohnhaft bin ich in Frankfurt Süd / Sachsenhausen. 

Gruß Joe


----------



## uwe50 (11. August 2013)

Zur heutigen Runde in Miltenberg kann man nur sagen:  (Peter, das war ein guter Tipp!)

Was letzte Woche nicht geklappt hat und es das Wetter zulässt: Wir fahren über das Naturfreundehaus Richtung Fuchstanz, Falkenstein, Bad Soden (Wellen ) zurück zur Roten Mühle. Lampen bitte bereits am Lenker montiert. Die werden wir benötigen!

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 13.08.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 20:52 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken bei Bedarf nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

*Samstag, 31.8.13, 20:30 Frankfurt Römerberg: ADFC Bike Night*


----------



## -mats- (11. August 2013)

Will dabei sein.

Das Video u Miltenberg sah super aus, wenn ihr da nochmal hin Fahrt und es etwas früher ankündigt fahr ich da gerne mit


----------



## TiJoe (12. August 2013)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Zur heutigen Runde in Miltenberg kann man nur sagen:  (Peter, das war ein guter Tipp!)



Den guten Peter kenne ich zwar nicht, aber der Tipp war wirklich gut! 

Ich war sehr positiv überrascht von den Trails und werde bestimmt nicht das letzte Mal dagewesen sein. 

Vielen Dank für die Orga des Ausflugs und vielen Dank auch noch mal an Hans-Jörg für den tollen Shuttle-Service! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Kokomikou (13. August 2013)

Schaun wir mal was wir bei dem Wetter so fahren können.
Die Wellen auf jeden Fall. 

Bis später 

Lutz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnkoGenius (13. August 2013)

Dabei ;-)


----------



## hjw51 (13. August 2013)

komme auch hj


----------



## 's Silke (13. August 2013)

Ich auch.


 Silke


----------



## MichaelFFM (13. August 2013)

Komme auch mal wieder mit...


----------



## moses3k (13. August 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

bin die nächsten 6 Wochen in FFM stationiert und würde gerne - speziell an den WoEnden - gerne mal bei euch mitfahren. Soweit ich diesen Thread zurück verfolgen konnte, fahrt ihr ja meistens Dienstags und Donnerstags. Gibt es hier evt. eine kleine Truppe, die diesen Sonntag fährt und einen Hessen-Besucher aus dem Siebengebirge mitnimmt? 

Danke und Gruß!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (13. August 2013)

Am Donnerstag ist der Sommer zurück und wir mittendrin!

Marion 


Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 15.08.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier  (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## hjw51 (14. August 2013)

fahre mit Hansjörg


----------



## Grabby (14. August 2013)

bin dabei

Armin


----------



## Speeeeedy (14. August 2013)

Wenn ihr mich nochmal mitnehmt, bin ich dabei...


----------



## Taunusracer1 (14. August 2013)

Ich komm morgen auch mal wieder mit
Bis dann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (15. August 2013)

Wenn sich ein weiterer Guide findet, würd ich wieder eine zweite, etwas gemütlicheres Runde anbieten?

Urs, Mathias, XXX?

Bis später,

Marion


----------



## bfri (15. August 2013)

Von der Nordsee wieder zurück, wäre ich heute auch dabei (falls es Büro und Bahn zeitlich zulässt).

Könnte auch etwas ungemütlicher fahren. 

Gruß
Birger


----------



## Scott-Ron (15. August 2013)

Hi!
dabei, wenn nix dazwischen kommt.
Ron


----------



## mtbikerFFM (15. August 2013)

Bin auch dabei.
Frank


----------



## 's Silke (15. August 2013)

Ich auch.


 Silke


----------



## tom194 (15. August 2013)

bin auch dabei 

gruß Thomas


----------



## _melle_ (15. August 2013)

bin dabei
gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelFFM (15. August 2013)

Dabei...


----------



## spotti911 (15. August 2013)

Ich fahre heute auch mal wieder mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnkoGenius (15. August 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## spotti911 (16. August 2013)

Birger, vielen Dank für die "schöne" ungemütliche Tour gestern


----------



## hjw51 (16. August 2013)

heute abend gemütliche feierabend Tour
adfc - nach Niederrad ,besichtigung der Druckerei Henrich, 17.30 Uhr ab  Eis Café venecia  Grus Hansjörg bei fragen bitte Tel.017620820302


----------



## uwe50 (18. August 2013)

Wir fahren die Tour nochmals den Glaskopf auf dem kürzesten Weg und werden dann um spätestens 21.15 wieder an der Roten Mühle zurückkehren, d.h. ca. 30 Minuten nach Sonnenuntergang. Lampen bitte bereits am Lenker montiert. Die werden wir benötigen!

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 20.08.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 20:38 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken bei Bedarf nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

*Samstag, 31.8.13, 20:30 Frankfurt Römerberg: ADFC Bike Night*

*Mitfahrer gesucht.*
In der Woche vom Sa. 28.09 - Sa. 05.10.13 habe ich in den Südvogesen eine Ferienwohnung fest reserviert. Noch gibt es freie Plätze. 

Die Ausschreibung findet Ihr als PDF unten.


----------



## Taunusracer1 (19. August 2013)

Ich komm gern wieder mit, wenns nicht zu viele Hausaufgaben aufgibt


----------



## lebensart (19. August 2013)

ich komme auch mal wieder ;-)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (19. August 2013)

Versuche morgen auch rechtzeitig da zu sein. Vogesen hört sich toll an, dumm das am 05.10. früh morgens mein Flug in den Urlaub geht


----------



## Friendlyman (19. August 2013)

dabei
LG
Wolfgang


----------



## mtbikerFFM (20. August 2013)

Bin auch dabei.
Frank


----------



## AnkoGenius (20. August 2013)

Dabei


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (21. August 2013)

Hallo Ihr Lieben,

ich werds diese Woche leider nicht aufs Rad schaffen, wer könnte übernehmen ?

Marion


----------



## Mosito (21. August 2013)

ich werde morgen auch dabei sein.... Wie ist es mit Plätzen in den Vogesen? Urs kannst Du mich morgen dazu erleuchten?

Viele Grüße,
Stefan


----------



## uwe50 (21. August 2013)

Ich bin in jedem Fall mit dabei. Das Wetter wird toll sein und tendenziell könnten es wieder mindestens 2 Gruppen werden.

Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 22.08.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier  (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken bei Bedarf nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

*Samstag, 31.8.13, 20:30 Frankfurt Römerberg: ADFC Bike Night*



Mosito schrieb:


> ich werde morgen auch dabei sein.... Wie ist es mit Plätzen in den Vogesen? Urs kannst Du mich morgen dazu erleuchten?
> Viele Grüße,
> Stefan


Ja, es gibt noch freie Plätze. Weiteres siehe Ausschreibung!

*Mitfahrer gesucht.*
In der Woche vom Sa. 28.09 - Sa. 05.10.13 habe ich in den Südvogesen eine Ferienwohnung fest reserviert. Noch gibt es freie Plätze. 

Die Ausschreibung findet Ihr über diesen Link!


----------



## Scott-Ron (21. August 2013)

Dabei  
Tom du auch , deine Schlüssel .  ?
 ron


----------



## hjw51 (22. August 2013)

dabei hj


----------



## moses3k (22. August 2013)

Im vorletzten Post steht was vom 12.08. Ich nehme an, dass es sich um einen copy-paste Fehler handelt. Frage mich allerdings, ob der Abfahrtsort stimmt. Kann mir jemand bestätigen, dass wir uns in Hofheim treffen? Danke, Gruß und bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marco3 (22. August 2013)

Bin heute auch dabei.

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk 2


----------



## hjw51 (22. August 2013)

natürlich 22.08 Hofheim


----------



## moses3k (22. August 2013)

Alles klar. Danke!


----------



## 's Silke (22. August 2013)

Ich komme auch mit.

Bis später
Silke


----------



## akisu (22. August 2013)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Mosito (22. August 2013)

ich werde es heute nun doch nicht schaffen.

VG, Stefan


----------



## tom194 (22. August 2013)

Scott-Ron schrieb:


> Dabei
> Tom du auch , deine Schlüssel .  ?
> ron


Servus Ron
werde später in Hofheim an der Eisdiele sein kannst die Schlüssel mitnehmen

gruß Tom


----------



## Arachne (22. August 2013)

dabei


----------



## uwe50 (24. August 2013)

Ich plane eine Tour Richtung Feldberg, gerne auch mit MitfahrerInnen. Rückkehr ca. 17Uhr.

*Sonntag, 25.8.13, 13:00, Liederbach, Höhe Wachenheimer Str. 73 (Liederbachhalle)*

Die Wetterprognose sind ja für morgen nicht allzu "sonnig". Absage hier im Forum allenfalls bis 11:30.



*Samstag, 31.8.13, 20:30 Frankfurt Römerberg: ADFC Bike Night*

*Herbstferien - Mitfahrer gesucht.*
In der Woche vom Sa. 28.09 - Sa. 05.10.13 habe ich in den Südvogesen eine Ferienwohnung fest reserviert. Noch gibt es freie Plätze. 

Die Ausschreibung findet Ihr über diesen Link!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (24. August 2013)

Komme morgen mit!


----------



## Scott-Ron (24. August 2013)

Dabei ! 
Hoffen wir das es nich regnet !
MfG - ron


----------



## uwe50 (25. August 2013)

Tour ist abgesagt!

Den Tag heute kann man anders planen. Aktuell ist es draußen nass und nachmittags ab 13 Uhr beginnt es wieder zu regnen:
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

Dafür soll es am Dienstag wieder trocken werden. Ausschreibung folgt.


----------



## TiJoe (25. August 2013)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Tour ist abgesagt!



Schade, aber nachvollziehbar!

Nachdem ich gestern das erste Mal rund um Kelkheim geradelt bin, wollte ich doch glatt mitkommen. 

Bei der nächsten Runde auf den "Eppstein-Trails" bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! 

Gruß Joe


----------



## uwe50 (25. August 2013)

Am Dienstag soll es wieder wärmer und trocken sein. Nochmals geht es hoch zum Fuchstanz mit Abfahrt über die Burg Königstein, so dass wir um spätestens 21 Uhr wieder bei der Roten Mühle sind. Lampen bitte bereits am Lenker montiert. Die werden wir benötigen!

Wer zum ersten Mal dabei ist, bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 27.08.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 20:24 Uhr)
*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken bei Bedarf nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

*Samstag, 31.8.13, 20:30 Frankfurt Römerberg: ADFC Bike Night*

*Noch Urlaubstage übrig? Mitfahrer gesucht.*
In der Woche vom Sa. 28.09 - Sa. 05.10.13 habe ich in den Südvogesen eine Ferienwohnung fest reserviert. Noch gibt es freie Plätze. 

Die Ausschreibung findet Ihr über diesen Link!


----------



## Scott-Ron (26. August 2013)

Bis morgen - wenn nix dazwischen kommt.
Ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Grabby (27. August 2013)

dabei

Armin


----------



## mtbikerFFM (27. August 2013)

Auch dabei.

Frank


----------



## lebensart (27. August 2013)

Peter kommt auch mit Julia ;-)


----------



## -mats- (27. August 2013)

Sollte auch bei mir klappen heute, Niederschlagsprognose sieht gut aus!


----------



## TiJoe (27. August 2013)

Ich kann es zeitlich einfach noch nicht sicher sagen, aber ich hoffe auch kommen zu können.

Gruß Joe


----------



## 's Silke (27. August 2013)

Bis nachher...

 Silke


----------



## Mosito (27. August 2013)

dabei 

Stefan


----------



## hjw51 (27. August 2013)

komme auch hj


----------



## AnkoGenius (27. August 2013)

Komme auch gleich....


----------



## micha_12 (27. August 2013)

dabei, lg Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _melle_ (27. August 2013)

bin dabei
gruss
Andreas


----------



## HamburgerBerg (27. August 2013)

Moin Moin allerseits =]

Ich werde zum Oktober in den Main-Taunus-Kreis ziehen um dann in Eschborn zu arbeiten. 

Könnte mir wer hier bitte bitte Tips geben, wo hier gute und günstige Wohnungen sind und schicke Singletrails, Freeride- oder sogar Downhillstrecken in der Nähe sind?

Ich pendel auch gerne mit dem Rad bis zu einer Stunde, wenn ich nicht nur an viel befahrenen Straßen neben her fahren muss und optimalerweise durchs Grüne. Ich denke da an eine Strecke von bis zu 30km Fahrradweg.

Bei einer Wohngemeinschaft wäre ich eventuell auch dabei, aber da muss man sehen. 

 ich lasse mich jetzt erst einmal überraschen, was passiert und freue mich, wenn man sich bald mal sieht. 

Beste Grüße aus Hamburg

Der Hamburger Berg =]


----------



## TiJoe (28. August 2013)

Morning all!

Vielen Dank (Urs) für die schöne Tour gestern! 

Es ist immer wieder erstaunlich, was es für schöne und mir unbekannte Trails gibt. War eine super Testrunde für meinen neuen Hobel! 

Zudem noch nette neue Leute und neue Begrifflichkeiten kennen gelernt (gell "DHL"... )

Bis bald!

Gruß Joe


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (28. August 2013)

Morgää(h)n ,

diese Woche klappts bei mir mit ner gemütlichen Runde, für was schnelleres müsste noch gesorgt werden????!

Marion 


Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 29.08.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier  (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Scott-Ron (28. August 2013)

Hi!
Ja,  war wieder gut gestern, wie heisst der trail eigentlich wo wir vom altkönig aus runter sind?

Dabei,
 wenn i mir die Knochen heute nich 
Rund mach. 

Für dumme : was heisst Dhl (außer die mit meinem Paket)

mfg - ron


----------



## moses3k (28. August 2013)

Lieber Urs, auch von meiner Seite nochmals danke für die gestrige Tour. War lustig


----------



## lunker (28. August 2013)

Bin dabei.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## uwe50 (28. August 2013)

Scott-Ron schrieb:


> ..., wie heisst der trail eigentlich wo wir vom altkönig aus runter sind?


Hi Ron, zum guten Glück gibt es ganz viele Wege, die vom Altkönig wieder bergab führen. Konkrete Angaben sollten aber nicht in die Öffentlichkeit  (Also PN oder nächste Mal darüber sprechen)



HamburgerBerg schrieb:


> Könnte mir wer hier bitte bitte Tips geben, wo hier gute und günstige Wohnungen sind und schicke Singletrails, Freeride- oder sogar Downhillstrecken in der Nähe sind?


Wie ich Dir bereits per PN geschrieben habe, gibt es für die Wohnungssuche Portale wie ImmobilienScout24.de. In diesem Forums-Thema geht es um die Ausschreibung und Anmeldung von regelmäßig statt findenden MTB-Touren.

Marion - ich bin auch dabei, den Rest-Sommer genießend und von mir aus auch wirklich wieder mal gemütlich ...


*Nächsten Samstag, 31.8.13, 20:30 Frankfurt Römerberg: ADFC Bike Night*. Bitte organisiert euch selber!

*Noch Urlaubstage übrig? Mitfahrer gesucht.*
In der Woche vom Sa. 28.09 - Sa. 05.10.13 habe ich in den Südvogesen eine Ferienwohnung fest reserviert. Eine Wohnung ist ausgebucht, für die 2. Wohnung gibt es eine Anmeldung. Für die definitive Reservierung benötige ich noch mindestens 2 Personen, die verbindlich mitfahren wollen. 

Die Ausschreibung findet Ihr über diesen Link!


----------



## akisu (28. August 2013)

bin morgen auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Titanwade (28. August 2013)

Am Samstag Abend haben Radler die Vorfahrt! 

*ADFC bike-night*

Motto: "Mehr Platz für Radler, 

nicht nur heut Nacht"!


*Samstag, 31. August 2013*
* Start in Frankfurt auf dem Römerberg um 20.30 Uhr*







Nähere Infos unter http://www.adfc-frankfurt.de/bike_night/



​


----------



## HamburgerBerg (29. August 2013)

Moin Moin =]

Ich wollte hier auch nicht großartig immer wieder posten, sondern einmal in die Runde nett fragen. Vielleicht kann sich ja jemand in die Situation versetzen und versteht, dass ich mich über Tips freue und dankbar bin, wenn man mir etwas zu der Region oder so sagen kann. Ich komme ja nicht ganz aus der Gegend und kenne mich dort so rein gar nicht aus.

Diese Portale sind das eine,  unter Gleichgesinnten hätte es ja sein können,  dass man sich hilft. 

In dem Sinne

Tschüss


----------



## TiJoe (29. August 2013)

Scott-Ron schrieb:


> Für dumme : was heisst Dhl (außer die mit meinem Paket)
> 
> mfg - ron



Moin Ron!

Wie ich erfahren durfte: "Downhill-Luder"! 

Ist wirklich nicht auf meinem Mist gewachsen...
(Liebe Grüße an den geistigen Urheber 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)

Ceya, Joe


----------



## hjw51 (29. August 2013)

dabei  hj


----------



## tom194 (29. August 2013)

werde heute auch dabei sein

gruß Tom


----------



## 's Silke (29. August 2013)

Den Sommer möchte auch ich heute genießen...

Bis später
 Silke




TiJoe schrieb:


> ...
> Wie ich erfahren durfte: "Downhill-Luder"!
> ...



Ich finde den Titel toll !!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Arachne (29. August 2013)

Bis gleich


----------



## lunker (29. August 2013)

Habe es leider nicht geschafft.Nächste Woche klappt es bestimmt habe Urlaub.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## uwe50 (30. August 2013)

*UCI MOUNTAIN BIKE WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS 2013: *
PIETERMARITZBURG, SOUTH AFRICA

XCO Damen, Sa. 31.03.2013, 12:20 Uhr - Live und Replay
XCO Herren, Sa. 31.03.2013, 14:50 Uhr - Live und Replay
XCE Damen und Herren, So. 01.09.13, 10:50 Uhr - Live und Replay
DHI Damen und Herren, So. 01.09.2013, 14:00 Uhr- Live und Replay


*Nächsten Samstag, 31.8.13, 20:30 Frankfurt Römerberg: ADFC Bike Night*. Bitte organisiert euch selber!

*Noch Urlaubstage übrig? Mitfahrer gesucht.*
In der Woche vom Sa. 28.09 - Sa. 05.10.13 habe ich in den Südvogesen eine Ferienwohnung fest reserviert. Eine Wohnung ist ausgebucht, für die 2. Wohnung gibt es eine Anmeldung. Für die definitive Reservierung benötige ich noch mindestens 2 Personen, die verbindlich mitfahren wollen. 

Wer Interesse hat vom Mi. 2.10 - Sa. 5.10 (3 Nächte, der 3.10. ist ein Feiertag) oder vom Sa. 28.9. bis Mi. 2.10. (4 Nächte) melde sich bei mir mit einer Privaten Nachricht.


Die Ausschreibung findet Ihr über diesen Link!


----------



## Flower7 (30. August 2013)

Hallo,

ich hab euch gestern bei meiner Feierabendrunde getroffen und bin dann spontan ein Stück mitgefahren. Hat mir Spaß gemacht und alle mit denen ich nicht gequatscht hab ein "Hallo zusammen". Werde gerne wieder mit euch ne Runde hier im Taunus drehen.

Cheers - Carsten


----------



## uwe50 (31. August 2013)

Die am letzten Sonntag ausgefallene Tour können wir nachholen. Das Regenrisiko von 20 % für <0,1 mm ist doch überschaubar:
Ich plane die Tour Richtung Feldberg, gerne auch mit MitfahrerInnen. Rückkehr ca. 17 Uhr.

Treffpunkt:
*Sonntag, 1.9.13, 13:00, Liederbach, Höhe Wachenheimer Str. 73 (Liederbachhalle)*


*Noch Urlaubstage übrig?*
In der Woche vom Sa. 28.09 - Sa. 05.10.13 habe ich in den Südvogesen eine Ferienwohnung fest reserviert. Eine Wohnung ist ausgebucht, für die 2. Wohnung gibt es eine Anmeldung. Für die definitive Reservierung benötige ich noch mindestens 2 Personen, die verbindlich mitfahren wollen. 
Wer Interesse hat vom Mi. 2.10 - Sa. 5.10 (3 Nächte, der 3.10. ist ein Feiertag) oder vom Sa. 28.9. bis Mi. 2.10. (4 Nächte) melde sich bei mir mit einer Privaten Nachricht.

Die Ausschreibung findet Ihr über diesen Link!


----------



## Scott-Ron (1. September 2013)

Würde dann mal langkommen.
Ron


----------



## tom194 (1. September 2013)

werde mit Bea kommen
gruß Tom


----------



## -mats- (1. September 2013)

Wenn ich euch da finde, komme ich auch mit!


----------



## tomtomba (1. September 2013)

Verloren! 
Am letzten Dienstag habe ich bei der überaus schönen Tour mein Multitool verloren. 
Ein nagelneues Topoeak. 
Vielleicht findet es ja jemand..

Ich hoffe ich schaffe es am Dienstag...
schönen Abend.
Tom


----------



## uwe50 (1. September 2013)

Auch an diesem Dienstag sollen wir regenfrei sogar bei Temperaturen von mehr als 20 Grad unsere Abendrunde starten können - ab sofort bis zur Umstellung auf die Winterzeit wieder ab dem *Gundelhard* in Kelkheim. Rückkehr geplant bis spätestens 20:45 Uhr.

Lampen bitte bereits am Lenker montiert. Die werden wir benötigen!

Wer zum ersten Mal dabei ist, bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 03.09.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 20:10 Uhr)
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken bei Bedarf nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

*Noch Urlaubstage übrig? Status Auslastung der Unterkünfte Südvogesen.*
In der Woche vom Sa. 28.09 - Sa. 05.10.13 sind nun zwei Ferienwohnungen fest reserviert. Es gibt noch 2 freie Plätze (ganze Woche) und 2 freie Plätze vom Sa. 28.9. bis Mi. 2.10.

Die Ausschreibung findet Ihr über diesen Link!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## TiJoe (2. September 2013)

Sehr schön!
Dabei!
Joe


----------



## Grabby (2. September 2013)

dabei

Armin


----------



## lebensart (2. September 2013)

Peter kommt und Julia zu 80 %


----------



## HamburgerBerg (2. September 2013)

Moin Moin 
 Downhill-Luder, das klingt doch top ...
 der Spitzname klingt, als gäbe es  im MTK offizielle DH-Strecke! ?  

Ich freue mich im Herbst bei Euch auch bald meine Runden drehen zu können

Tschüß =]


----------



## Kokomikou (2. September 2013)

Ich komme auch und sorge für das nötige Tempo, 
um vor der Dunkelheit wieder daheim zu sein


----------



## lebensart (3. September 2013)

ich muss uns abmelden... fahren doch schon heute Nachmittag und nehmen noch die Sonne mit!!! Gruß Peter Julia


----------



## AnkoGenius (3. September 2013)

Bin dabei


----------



## micha_12 (3. September 2013)

komme auch


----------



## hjw51 (3. September 2013)

dabei hj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (4. September 2013)

Und es ist wieder SOMMER !!!!!

Bei Interesse fahre ich sehr gerne wieder etwas gemühtlicher ?!

Marion 


Wer zum ersten Mal in diesem Frühjahr dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 05.09.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier  (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## lunker (4. September 2013)

Bin dabei.
Kann mir jemand die Haftungsausschlusserklärung mitbringen,ich habe leider keinen Drucker.

Gruss

Uwe


----------



## Speeeeedy (5. September 2013)

Mist, nach meinem Urlaub würd ich auch mal gerne wieder, kann aber leider nicht. Viel Spass euch!


----------



## hjw51 (5. September 2013)

eine gemütliche Runde,bin dabei hj


----------



## Scott-Ron (5. September 2013)

Komme auch ,bis dann ..
Ron


----------



## M-T-B (5. September 2013)

dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnkoGenius (5. September 2013)

OK, Bis nachher


----------



## uwe50 (5. September 2013)

Bind dabei ...





*Stand Tourenwoche Südvogesen vom Sa. 28.9. - Sa. 5.10.13*

Die Wohnungen sind voll  - Weitere Anmeldungen kommen auf eine Warteliste bzw. ihr kommt auch  mich zu um allenfalls auswärts untergebracht zu sein. Eine Anfrage läuft für weitere Unterkünfte in der Umgebung.

Für die Zeit vom Sa. 28.9. - Mi. 2.10. gibt es noch zwei freie Plätze für 4 Tage.

Die Ausschreibung findet Ihr über diesen Link!


----------



## _melle_ (5. September 2013)

Ich auch,bis gleich
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## bfri (5. September 2013)

Wenn man mich hier raus lässt, schaue ich bei dem schönen Wetter auch vorbei.


----------



## micha_12 (5. September 2013)

dabei (bei dem Wetter )


----------



## Robert787 (5. September 2013)

Ich auch!!!


----------



## AnkoGenius (5. September 2013)

Ich muss wieder absagen.....


----------



## uwe50 (8. September 2013)

Material für Trail-Cleaning gibt es z.B. [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002CJM3Q6/http://"]hier[/ame]. Achtet bei der Bestellung von Ersatzteilen, dass diese vom gleichen Anbieter z.B. "Rheingauer" kommen, sonst könnten doppelte Versandkosten entstehen. Oder kauft so eine Teil im Baumarkt. 

Noch sind die Prognosen für trockenes Wetter ungünstig. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr hier im Forum nachschauen oder anrufen, ob die Tour stattfindet. 
Wir treffen uns bis zur Umstellung auf die Winterzeit wieder ab dem *Gundelhard* in Kelkheim. Rückkehr geplant bis spätestens 20:45 Uhr. Das heisst Lampen bitte bereits am Lenker montiert. Die werden wir benötigen!

Wer zum ersten Mal dabei ist, bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 10.09.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 19:54 Uhr)
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

*Stand Tourenwoche Südvogesen vom Sa. 28.9. - Sa. 5.10.13*

Die Wohnungen sind voll  - Weitere Anmeldungen kommen auf eine Warteliste bzw. ihr kommt auch  mich zu um allenfalls auswärts untergebracht zu sein. Eine Anfrage läuft für weitere Unterkünfte in der Umgebung.

Für die Zeit vom Sa. 28.9. - Mi. 2.10. gibt es noch zwei freie Plätze für 4 Tage.

Die Ausschreibung findet Ihr über diesen Link!


----------



## TiJoe (8. September 2013)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Material für Trail-Cleaning gibt es z.B. hier. Achtet bei der Bestellung von Ersatzteilen, dass diese vom gleichen Anbieter z.B. "Rheingauer" kommen, sonst könnten doppelte Versandkosten entstehen. Oder kauft so eine Teil im Baumarkt.



Getestet und für gut befunden! 

Sollte jeder Trail-Fan im Rucksack haben. Gelle Urs... 

Gruß Joe


----------



## uwe50 (10. September 2013)

Absage

Ich lasse die Tour heute ausfallen, da die Niederschlagsprognose immer noch Regen auf dem Radar hat. Zudem macht es mir die Entscheidung leicht, da sich bisher noch niemand angemeldet hat und ich die Zeit nutzen kann, im Büro noch einiges zu erledigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## moses3k (10. September 2013)

Schade, wäre gerne gefahren..


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (10. September 2013)

Hallöle,

am Donnerstag können weder Urs, Birger noch ich guiden . 

Wer hat Lust das Regiment zu führen? Der große Vorteil des Vornewegfahrens ist, daß es vorne deutlich weniger staubt (am Donnerstag von immenser Bedeutung)   .

Marion


----------



## uwe50 (13. September 2013)

*UCI MOUNTAIN BIKE WORLD CUP 2013: 

HAFJELL, NORWAY*

Auch im Cross Country Weltcup neigt sich das Jahr dem Ende entgegen ...

Do. 12..09.13, 17.52: Cross-country Eliminator Women and Men Elite
Sa., 14.09.13, 11:18: Cross-country Women Elite
Sa., 14.09.13, 13:48: Cross-country Men Elite
So., 15.09.13, 15:15: Downhill Finals Women and Men Elite


----------



## Deleted 286010 (16. September 2013)

Wird morgen abend gefahren? Ich wäre dabei!

Grüße!


----------



## uwe50 (16. September 2013)

Material für Trail-Cleaning gibt es z.B. [ame="http://www.amazon.de/gp/product/B002CJM3Q6/http://"]hier[/ame]. Achtet bei der Bestellung von Ersatzteilen, dass diese vom gleichen Anbieter z.B. "Rheingauer" kommen, sonst könnten doppelte Versandkosten entstehen. Oder kauft so eine Teil im Baumarkt. 



Feuerwehr54 schrieb:


> Wird morgen abend gefahren? Ich wäre dabei! Grüße!



Du bist damit angemeldet  

Dienstag könnte es vom Wetter her wieder mal klappen für eine Runde rund um den Staufen. Wir treffen uns bis zur Umstellung auf die Winterzeit wieder ab dem *Gundelhard* in Kelkheim. Rückkehr geplant bis spätestens 20:30 Uhr. Das heisst, Lampen bitte bereits am Lenker montiert. Die werden wir mindestens für 1 Std. benötigen!

Wer zum ersten Mal dabei ist, bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 17.09.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 19:39 Uhr)
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier



*Stand Tourenwoche Südvogesen vom Sa. 28.9. - Sa. 5.10.13*

Für die Zeit vom Sa. 28.9. - Mi. 2.10. gibt es noch zwei freie Plätze für 4 Tage.

Die Ausschreibung findet Ihr über diesen Link!


----------



## moses3k (16. September 2013)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## Scott-Ron (17. September 2013)

I a! 
Bis da - ron


----------



## Friendlyman (17. September 2013)

bin dabei
bis nachher


----------



## uwe50 (17. September 2013)

Regen - Sonne - Regen - Sonne - Regen - ??? - und um ca. 20 Uhr kommt der starke Regen!

Der Boden ist durch die Niederschläge bestimmt schlammig und die Temperaturen von aktuell 12,5 Grad sind nicht gerade motivierend ...

Ich sage die Tour für heute ab. 

Falls jemand trotzdem fahren will, soll er es hier posten, vielleicht bin ich ja das einige "Weichei".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (17. September 2013)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> bin dabei
> bis nachher



Ich probiers mal und fahre mal an der gh vorbei mal  sehen ob sich einer traut. Bis nachher ??


----------



## Deleted 286010 (17. September 2013)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Ich probiers mal und fahre mal an der gh vorbei mal  sehen ob sich einer traut. Bis nachher ??



Ich bin auch da! Bis 18:30!


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (18. September 2013)

Auch wenn ich mich bei diesem Wetter wirklich ganz stark motivieren muß , werde ich morgen zu besagter Zeit am besagten Ort stehen .

Ist noch jemand so bescheuert ???

Marion 


Wer zum ersten Mal dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 19.09.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier  (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## M-T-B (18. September 2013)

Tönt (für unser schweizer Publikum) doch verlockend: Kein Regen und stolze 15 Grad


----------



## tom194 (18. September 2013)

werde wenns nicht gerade regnet auf jeden Fall kommen
Grüssle Thomas


----------



## Deleted 286010 (19. September 2013)

Wenn es nicht wieder regnet bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (19. September 2013)

Als bescheuert würde ich mich jetzt nicht bezeichnen , aber ich komme mit .


Bis nachher
Silke


----------



## Scott-Ron (19. September 2013)

6 von 7 Stimmen in meinem Kopf sagen ich bin nicht verrückt! Die 7. summt die Melodie von Tetris ;-)
Bis dann
Ron


----------



## akisu (19. September 2013)

ist doch super wetter (denn es regnet gerade nicht) zum radfahren. ich bin auch dabei


----------



## jojo95 (19. September 2013)

Bin dabei; 

Johannes


----------



## AnkoGenius (19. September 2013)

Bin dabei! Endlich hab ich mal wieder Zeit, auch wenn es regnen sollte....


----------



## _melle_ (19. September 2013)

Ich auch,bis gleich
Andreas


----------



## uwe50 (22. September 2013)

Vor uns liegt eine Woche mit Wärme und Sonne. Diesmal müsste es für eine Runde rund um den Staufen klappen. Wir treffen uns bis zur Umstellung auf die Winterzeit wieder ab dem *Gundelhard* in Kelkheim. Rückkehr geplant bis spätestens 20:30 Uhr. Das heisst, Lampen bitte bereits am Lenker montiert. Die werden wir mindestens für 1 Std. benötigen!

Wer zum ersten Mal dabei ist, bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 24.09.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 19:24 Uhr)
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier



*Stand Tourenwoche Südvogesen vom Sa. 28.9. - Sa. 5.10.13*
Für die Zeit vom Sa. 28.9. - Mi. 2.10. gibt es noch zwei freie Plätze für 4 Tage.
Die Ausschreibung findet Ihr über diesen Link!


----------



## uwe50 (23. September 2013)

Dienstag 17.9.2013 war falsch. Natürlich ist es der morgige Dienstag.
Danke für den Hinweis per PN 

*Dienstag, 24.09.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 19:24 Uhr)
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim*


----------



## 's Silke (24. September 2013)

Ob nun am Dienstag, den 24.09.13, oder am Dienstag, den 24.09.13...   

Ich komme jedenfalls heute mit .


 Silke


----------



## Robert787 (24. September 2013)

Ich auch!!!:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (24. September 2013)

fahre auch mit HJ


----------



## M-T-B (24. September 2013)

dabei


----------



## Spletti (24. September 2013)

dabei


----------



## micha_12 (24. September 2013)

dabei


----------



## Grabby (24. September 2013)

fahre auch mit

Armin


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (25. September 2013)

Kurz und knapp: Wer ist morgen dabei???

Marion 


Wer zum ersten Mal dabei ist bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) mit. 

*Donnerstag, 26.09.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier  (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## akisu (25. September 2013)

na wenn's denn sein muss komm ich zur not mit


----------



## 's Silke (26. September 2013)

Ich auch!

 Silke


----------



## jojo95 (26. September 2013)

Fahre mit, 

Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (29. September 2013)

Gruß aus Saint Amarin: Bisher 2 MTB-Tage mit 0 Regentropfen 












PS:
Ich bin ja am Dienstag nicht da. Ich denke, wenn das Wetter bei euch passt wird hjw51 die Tour übernehmen.


----------



## hjw51 (30. September 2013)

bin 18.30 Uhr an der Gundelhard
wer fährt noch mit HJ


----------



## jojo95 (30. September 2013)

Bin um 18.30 auch an der Gundelhardt, 

Gruß, 

Johannes


----------



## Mosito (30. September 2013)

hjw51 schrieb:


> bin 18.30 Uhr an der Gundelhard
> wer fährt noch mit HJ



heute oder morgen?

VG, Stefan


----------



## hjw51 (30. September 2013)

natürlich Dienstag siehe unten 
Gruss von uw HJ


----------



## AnkoGenius (1. Oktober 2013)

Ich bin auch nachher dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ninerflow (1. Oktober 2013)

bin auch mal wieder dabei ...


----------



## Scott-Ron (1. Oktober 2013)

Bis dann, diesmal wirklich.
ron


----------



## Patrick86 (1. Oktober 2013)

Yeah, seit heute im Forum, aus Diedenbergen und dann gleich sowas  Ich freu mich grad riesig! Jetzt brauch ich nurnoch adäquate Herbst/Winterbekleidung und Licht, dann bin ich die nächsten Wochen auch am Start. Aber aus konditionstechnischen Gründen wohl erstmal nur Donnerstags von Hofheim aus 
Grüße
Patrick


----------



## AnkoGenius (2. Oktober 2013)

@hjw51: wo trefft ihr euch morgen früh?


----------



## Patrick86 (3. Oktober 2013)

Früh wegen des Feiertages?
Würde mich auch interessieren!
Gruß
Patrick


----------



## hjw51 (3. Oktober 2013)

wir treffen uns 10.00 uhr.
in Kriftel Frankfurterstr 21
Eis Café Venezia 
ist als ADFC Tour ausgeschrieben
wir fahren zum Nero Berg ,Wiesbaden 
hjw51


----------



## Patrick86 (3. Oktober 2013)

Damn, zu lang geschlafen


----------



## HamburgerBerg (5. Oktober 2013)

Moin !

Dank Tomtom bin ich endlich mal im Taunus beim Altkönig gewesen und freue mich schon auf die nächste Fahrt ...

Morgen oder heute der Uhr nach fährt nicht zufällig wer zwischen 10-12 ?

Grüße vom Nordlicht

=]


----------



## uwe50 (6. Oktober 2013)

Dienstag Runde :

Ich bin mit C.  nochmal eine Woche unterwegs in Finale Ligurien. 

Ihr müsst euch selbst organisieren. 


Bitte vormerken :

Am 24. Oktober 2013, 20 Uhr treffen wir uns zum Sommer Schluss (nach der Donnerstag Runde) im Restaurant Vierbeiner.  Exakte Daten folgen.


----------



## TiJoe (8. Oktober 2013)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit C.  nochmal eine Woche unterwegs in Finale Ligurien.
> 
> Ihr müsst euch selbst organisieren.



Hi Urs (und C. ! 

Viel Spaß in Finale Ligurien! 

Ich habe mich Dank deiner Guide-Qualitäten selbst organisiert und bin meine erste Solo-Runde rund um Staufen / Rossert usw. gefahren.





Vielen Dank einfach mal an dieser Stelle für die vielen Infos deinerseits und deine investierte Zeit! 

L. G. Joe


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Patrick86 (8. Oktober 2013)

Hy Joe, 

bist du heute zufällig unterwegs? 

Gruß 
Patrick


----------



## hjw51 (8. Oktober 2013)

ich kann heute Abend leider nicht.
muss nachtarbeiten,Messe Zeitungen.lg hj


----------



## TiJoe (8. Oktober 2013)

Patrick86 schrieb:


> Hy Joe,
> 
> bist du heute zufällig unterwegs?
> 
> ...



Nein, leider nicht! 

Wahrscheinlich erst am WE wieder...


----------



## to406ki (8. Oktober 2013)

hey, ick fahr heute ne runde, 18:30uhr gundelhard wenn der ein oder andere mit kommen mag !


----------



## Mrs. Rocky M. (8. Oktober 2013)

Liebe Biketreffler,

da es für mich am Freitag in den (wohlverdienten) Urlaub geht und bis dahin noch viel zu erledigen ist, schaff ich es diese Woche Donnerstag leider nicht aufs Bike.  .
Die 3 darauffolgenden Donnerstage befinde ich mich dann nicht auf dem europäischen Kontinent. Somit ist für mich der diesjährige Biketreff gelaufen, denn Ende Oktober ist Zeitumstellung und ich verfalle damit in den faulen Wintermodus  .

Mir hats Spaß gemacht mit Euch und hoffentlich bis nächstes Frühjahr,

Marion


----------



## HamburgerBerg (9. Oktober 2013)

Ahoi =]

Fahrt Ihr bei Schnee oder schlechtem Wetter ( nicht optimale Bedingungen ) nicht mehr? 

Ich wäre gerne mal dabei,  ich habe aber diese Woche nur Freitag ab um und bei Mittag Zeit... da ich mich noch nicht auskenne wäre ich über Gesellschaft sehr froh ...

Bis denne

Tschüß


----------



## Remedi (9. Oktober 2013)

hey zusammen, ich bin seit heute neu hier und würde ebenfalls gerne noch den ein oder anderen Tag an den verbleibenden Wochenenden fahren. LG


----------



## HamburgerBerg (10. Oktober 2013)

Moin Moin  Leute.

Ich muss leider am Freitag fÃ¼r einen Kollegen einspringen, hat sich somit fÃ¼r diese Woche leider erledigt ... ð

 ... falls da doch noch was ginge, wÃ¼rde ich mich noch melden ....


Sonst klappt das hoffentlich zum Saison-Ende bzw sonst, ich fahre eigentlich gerne bei jedem Wetter wenn es denn geht. 

TschÃ¼Ã =]


----------



## Patrick86 (10. Oktober 2013)

Ich werde Sonntag wahrscheinlich Richtung Kaisertempel, wenn ich Lust habe bis Rossert oder Atzelberg strampeln. Steht aber alles noch in den Sternen...
Greez
P


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bfri (13. Oktober 2013)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Am 24. Oktober 2013, 20 Uhr treffen wir uns zum Sommer Schluss (nach der Donnerstag Runde) im Restaurant Vierbeiner.  Exakte Daten folgen.


Das sagt mir gar nichts oder meintest du Viehweide?

Gruß
Birger


----------



## to406ki (14. Oktober 2013)

hey, für morgen ist leichter regen angesagt, 
einer Interesse trotz des wetters zu fahren ?


----------



## Scott-Ron (14. Oktober 2013)

Sorry komme erst 1800 von der verdingung.
Ron


----------



## Patrick86 (14. Oktober 2013)

Bock hab ich! Bin aber auch erst frühestens gegen 17 Uhr vom schaffe daheim. @to406ki
wann und wo wolltest du denn hin?


----------



## to406ki (14. Oktober 2013)

dachte zwischen 18 und 18:30uhr los und wo es hin gehn soll ist mir egal ne runde durch den taunus oder ne runde um frankfurt.
sag einfach wann und wo wir uns treffen wollen, ick komm mit dem bike von höchst...


----------



## Scott-Ron (14. Oktober 2013)

Wenn ihr gegen 1820 von höchst aus fährt wäre ich dabei. Dünen oder mal eine "schnelle"um den staufen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (15. Oktober 2013)

Wir sind zurück aus dem warmen Süden und gewöhnen uns gerade an die bevorstehende Winterjahreszeit. Noch gibt es ein wenig Hoffnung, dass es wenigstens heute Abend von oben trocken bleibt. Bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob das Treffen stattfindet. 

Wer zum ersten Mal dabei ist, bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 15.10.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 18:38 Uhr)
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier



uwe50 schrieb:


> Bitte vormerken :
> Am 24. Oktober 2013, 20 Uhr treffen wir uns zum Sommer Schluss (nach der Donnerstag Runde) im Restaurant Vierbeiner.  Exakte Daten folgen.


Restaurant Vierbeiner, die Wort-Autovervollständigung eines Smartphones von Viehweide schafft ja manchmal innovative Texte 

*Donnerstag 24.10.13, 20 Uhr (nach unserem Treff), gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß in der Waldgaststätte Viehweide, Viehweide 1, 65719 Hofheim. 
Alle sind herzlich eingeladen mal ohne Helm und mit etwas mehr Zeit in gemütlicher Runde über die vergangene und kommende MTB-Saision zu plauschen und Erinnerungen auszutauschen.

Anmeldung bitte per Private Nachricht an uwe50*


----------



## AnkoGenius (15. Oktober 2013)

Dann werde ich mich mal aufraffen für heute abend


----------



## Friendlyman (15. Oktober 2013)

Bis jetzt nur ein vielleicht bis wahrscheinlich.
Kann sein bis nachher.
Liebe Grüße
W.


----------



## hjw51 (15. Oktober 2013)

sollte der Regen wirklich Pause 
machen bin ich dabei hj


----------



## hjw51 (15. Oktober 2013)

sollte der Regen wirklich Pause machen,bin ich
dabei hj


----------



## to406ki (15. Oktober 2013)

18:30uhr bin ick  da ...
egal was für wetter.


----------



## AnkoGenius (15. Oktober 2013)

Mist... ich schaffe es zeitlich nicht mehr...


----------



## 's Silke (15. Oktober 2013)

Ich hoffe, Petrus ist uns wohlgesonnen, ich komme mit.

Bis später 
Silke


----------



## Trust2k (15. Oktober 2013)

Komme auch..

Gruß


----------



## uwe50 (16. Oktober 2013)

Die 3. Letzte Runde für die Sommersaison ist angesagt.  Bitte um 16:30 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob das Treffen stattfindet. 

Wer zum ersten Mal dabei ist, bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Donnerstag, 17.10.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


*Donnerstag 24.10.13, 20 Uhr (nach unserem Treff), gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß in der Waldgaststätte Viehweide, Viehweide 1, 65719 Hofheim. 
Alle sind herzlich eingeladen mal ohne Helm und mit etwas mehr Zeit in gemütlicher Runde über die vergangene und kommende MTB-Saision zu plauschen und Erinnerungen auszutauschen.

Anmeldung bitte per Private Nachricht an uwe50*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (16. Oktober 2013)

bfri schrieb:


> Das sagt mir gar nichts oder meintest du Viehweide?
> 
> Gruß
> Birger


 
Na, Vieh=Vierbeiner.....passt doch


----------



## 's Silke (17. Oktober 2013)

Also, ich komme mit... Wer noch?


 Silke


----------



## hjw51 (17. Oktober 2013)

wenn es nicht aus kübel regnet 
komme ich auch hj


----------



## tom194 (17. Oktober 2013)

werde auch kommen wenn's nicht aus Kübeln regnet

gruß Tom


----------



## uwe50 (17. Oktober 2013)

Ich muss aus beruflichen Gründen absagen. Im Abarbeiten vom Urlaubsstau hängt noch zu viel was längst erledigt sein müsste.

Die Niederschlagsprognose zeigt ab 20 Uhr leichten Regen, was ja die drei bisher angemeldeten nicht abhalten wird, eine verkürzte Tour zu fahren.

Idee für heute Abend: Vor einem Jahr sind wir ab Hofheim rund um den Staufen und über die schwarze Sau nach Hofheim zurück. Die Wege müsstet ihr ja mittlerweile kennen.

Viel Spass, Trocken bleiben und Euch noch für den nächsten Donnerstag anmelden:
*Donnerstag 24.10.13, 20 Uhr (nach unserem Treff), gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß in der Waldgaststätte Viehweide, Viehweide 1, 65719 Hofheim. 
Alle sind herzlich eingeladen mal ohne Helm und mit etwas mehr Zeit in gemütlicher Runde über die vergangene und kommende MTB-Saision zu plauschen und Erinnerungen auszutauschen.

Anmeldung bitte per Private Nachricht an uwe50*


----------



## hjw51 (17. Oktober 2013)

nachdem es hier in Kriftel wieder regnet 
werde ich doch lieber zu Hause bleiben lg HJ


----------



## uwe50 (19. Oktober 2013)

Zur Erinnerung: Das ist schon am nächsten Donnerstag 

*Donnerstag 24.10.13, 20 Uhr (nach unserem Treff), gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß in der Waldgaststätte Viehweide, Viehweide 1, 65719 Hofheim. 
Alle sind herzlich eingeladen mal ohne Helm und mit etwas mehr Zeit in gemütlicher Runde über die vergangene und kommende MTB-Saision zu plauschen und Erinnerungen auszutauschen.

Anmeldung bitte per Private Nachricht an uwe50*

Reserviert ist für ca. 20 Personen. Natürlich kann man um 20 Uhr auch direkt zur Viehweide kommen. Die Tour um 18 Uhr werde ich noch ausschreiben und wird wetterabhängig durchgeführt.


----------



## uwe50 (21. Oktober 2013)

Die Sonne kehrt zurück.




Die 2. Letzte Mitfahrtreff-Runde für die Sommersaison soll bei Sonne und Wärme stattfinden. Und wenn es heute und morgen gut abtrocknet, können wir auch nochmals einige Singletrails unter die Räder nehmen. Und da die Sonne bereits untergegangen ist, ist eine ausreichende Beleuchtung ein Muss.

Wer zum ersten Mal dabei ist, bringt bitte einmalig die unterschriebene Haftungsausschlusserklärung mit. 

*Dienstag, 22.10.13, 18:30 Uhr* (Sonnenuntergang 18:24 Uhr)
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

*Nächsten Donnerstag 24.10.13, 20 Uhr (nach unserem Treff), gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß in der Waldgaststätte Viehweide, Viehweide 1, 65719 Hofheim. 
Alle sind herzlich eingeladen mal ohne Helm und mit etwas mehr Zeit in gemütlicher Runde über die vergangene und kommende MTB-Saision zu plauschen und Erinnerungen auszutauschen.

Anmeldung bitte per Private Nachricht an uwe50*


----------



## 's Silke (22. Oktober 2013)

Das muss ausgenutzt werden  ... ich komme mit.


 Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnkoGenius (22. Oktober 2013)

Bin nachher mit am START!!


----------



## to406ki (22. Oktober 2013)

bin auch dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (22. Oktober 2013)

Ich auch


----------



## uwe50 (23. Oktober 2013)

Zum Sommer-Abschluss-Mitfahrtreff  soll es von oben nochmals trocken bleiben. Wir fahren eine Runde Richtung Gundelhard und werden dann um kurz vor 20 Uhr an der Viehweide sein. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage: Bitte um 16:30 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Runde ausfällt und wir uns direkt um 20 Uhr im Restaurant Viehweide treffen.


*Donnerstag, 24.10.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Bitte beachten:


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


*20:00 Uhr (Achtung: die Viehweide ist nicht da wo wir uns die letzten Jahre getroffen haben ) gemeinsamer Saisonabschluß in der Waldgaststätte Viehweide, Viehweide 1, 65719 Hofheim. 
Alle sind herzlich eingeladen mal ohne Helm und mit etwas mehr Zeit in gemütlicher Runde über die vergangene und kommende MTB-Saision zu plauschen und Erinnerungen auszutauschen.

Anmeldung bitte per Private Nachricht an uwe50 oder einfach kommen.*


----------



## Friendlyman (24. Oktober 2013)

ICE Fighters Main Taunus
Es geht wieder los.
Wir freuen uns über 3 weitere motivierte Mitfahrer (20 Wochenpunkte!?)
für Wintertouren auf freundschaftlicher Basis.
Es sollte auch eine Bereitschaft bestehen, gelegentlich in der kompletten ICE Fighter Gruppe zu starten.


----------



## hjw51 (24. Oktober 2013)

fahre mit hj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Scott-Ron (24. Oktober 2013)

I a! Bis da
Ron


----------



## Robert787 (24. Oktober 2013)

Komme auch.


----------



## uwe50 (27. Oktober 2013)

*Winterrunden* - Achtung neuer Treffpunkt und *-Zeit*!

Mit der Umstellung auf die Winterzeit starten wir wieder unsere Winterrunden in der Ebene vom RheinMain Gebiet. Dieses Jahr werden wir auch einige Touren nÃ¶rdlich vom Main im Vortaunus planen. *Die Touren finden am Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag statt* und werden jeweils mindestens 1 Tag vorher gepostet. Geplant wird jeweils der Abend, an dem die wenigsten NiederschlÃ¤ge prognostiziert und fÃ¼r den noch ertrÃ¤gliche Temperaturen angesagt sind (und an dem ich noch keine anderweitigen Terminverpflichtungen habe). 

Ich plane am Mittwoch die Tour vom neuen Treffpunkt Ã¼ber das Main Taunus Zentrum zum Sulzbach, diesem entlang hoch Richtung Mammolshein, KÃ¶nigstein und zurÃ¼ck nach Unterliederbach, so dass wir um ca. 20:30 wieder am Ausgangsort zurÃ¼ck sind.

*Mittwoch, 30.10.13, 18:00 Uhr* 
*Bahnhof der KÃ¶nigsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach*. 
NavigationsgerÃ¤t: 65929 Frankfurt, âSchmalkaldener StraÃe 3. 
Autofahrer Achtung: Parkplatz vom Bahnhof benutzen, der gegenÃ¼berliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen!

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dÃ¼rfen alle, die einmalig eine HaftungsausschlusserklÃ¤rung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfÃ¼llen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mÃ¶gliche Fragen findest du hier.*
GrundsÃ¤tzlich gilt: Wer mitfÃ¤hrt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur fÃ¼r den persÃ¶nlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pÃ¼nktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung fÃ¼r Ortsdurchfahrt und GelÃ¤nde mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren WetterverhÃ¤ltnissen wird eine Absage bis spÃ¤testens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum verÃ¶ffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## Stump1967 (28. Oktober 2013)

Hallo, versuche bei den Winterrunden wieder dabei zu sein. 
18:00 Uhr ist aber sehr früh, wenn man nach der Arbeit noch anreisen muß.
Ich versuche trotzdem am Mittwoch da zu sein.


----------



## TiJoe (28. Oktober 2013)

Stump1967 schrieb:


> Hallo, versuche bei den Winterrunden wieder dabei zu sein.
> 18:00 Uhr ist aber sehr früh, wenn man nach der Arbeit noch anreisen muß.
> Ich versuche trotzdem am Mittwoch da zu sein.



Hi Jens!

Ich denke wir werden uns mal sehen... 

Gruß Joe


----------



## Friendlyman (29. Oktober 2013)

Hallo ....
wie wäre es mit 18.30 wie früher.
Bitte mal Eure Meinung posten.
Viele Grüße
W.
PS.:Icefighterteam sucht noch Mitfahrer


----------



## Stump1967 (29. Oktober 2013)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> Hallo ....
> wie wäre es mit 18.30 wie früher.
> Bitte mal Eure Meinung posten.
> Viele Grüße
> ...



Bin für 18:30 wie früher.


----------



## Kokomikou (29. Oktober 2013)

18 Uhr schaffe ich auch so gut wie nie
18.30 Ihr wäre entspannter
Dunkel ist es eh schon wenn wir starten und ob es nach hinten raus
20.30 Uhr, 21 Uhr oder 21.30 Uhr wird ist doch egal


----------



## Kokomikou (29. Oktober 2013)

Ich würde trotz der frühen Startzeit versuchen pünktlich beim TP zu sein.

Gruß, Lutz


----------



## hjw51 (29. Oktober 2013)

komme auch  hj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## freekojak (29. Oktober 2013)

Mit einer hohen Wahrscheinlichkeit auch mal wieder dabei. Salut


----------



## _melle_ (29. Oktober 2013)

sollte es bei 18:00 Uhr bleiben,bin ich dabei
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## jojo95 (29. Oktober 2013)

Bin dabei, 

Johannes


----------



## uwe50 (29. Oktober 2013)

In diesem Forum könnt Ihr nun abstimmen, um welche Uhrzeit es Euch passt. Wenn es euch egal ist, stimmt bitte für alle drei Uhrzeiten ab:
*"Grundsätzlich"* bedeutet: In der Regel könntest Du an allen 3 Abenden mitfahren. Sonst bitte für die einzelnen Abende separat abstimmen.

Bis zur Beendigung der Umfrage am 12.11.13 bleiben wir mal bei *18:00 Uhr*


----------



## Patrick86 (29. Oktober 2013)

[email protected]

Ich wollte nur mal schnell in die Runde fragen, ob es hier auch noch Mitfahrer direkt aus Hofheim,Marxheim, Diedenbergen oder Langenhain gibt.

Ich selbst komme aus Diedenbergen und bin jedes WE unterwegs. Wäre cool wenn sich noch ein paar Mitfahrer/Innen finden würden.

Meldet euch doch einfach mal, gerna auch per PN um den Thread hier nicht voll zu spammen...

Grüße
Patrick


----------



## micha_12 (30. Oktober 2013)

18:00 mit Anfahrt ist leider zu knapp


----------



## Stump1967 (31. Oktober 2013)

Hi,
ja 18:00 ist ziemlich knapp. Schade das es gestern nicht geklappt hat. Nach dem ich auf die Karte geschaut habe, konnte ich noch den Treffpunkt finden. War ganze 800 weit von der Bahnstation entfernt. 
Naja, nächste mal......


----------



## uwe50 (2. November 2013)

*Trans-Provence 2013*

Sechs Tage, Sechs Filmzusammenfassungen, die Laune machen auf 2014



Wenn jemand das Wetter nicht scheut, verabredet euch doch hier im Forum für Spontan-Treffen Main Taunus.


----------



## Kokomikou (2. November 2013)

welches Wetter ???   

danke für den link....bin schon auf dem Weg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (4. November 2013)

*die Laune machen auf 2014*
Da fahr`ich lieber nicht mit, im ersten Video hat`s ja NUR geregnet ...


----------



## uwe50 (5. November 2013)

*Winterrunden* - Achtung neuer Treffpunkt und *-Zeit (Kompromiss 18:15 Uhr?)*!

Mit der Umstellung auf die Winterzeit starten wir wieder unsere Winterrunden in der Ebene vom RheinMain Gebiet. Dieses Jahr werden wir auch einige Touren nÃ¶rdlich vom Main im Vortaunus planen. *Die Touren finden am Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag statt* und werden jeweils mindestens 1 Tag vorher gepostet. Geplant wird jeweils der Abend, an dem die wenigsten NiederschlÃ¤ge prognostiziert und fÃ¼r den noch ertrÃ¤gliche Temperaturen angesagt sind (und an dem ich noch keine anderweitigen Terminverpflichtungen habe). 

Ich plane am die Tour vom neuen Treffpunkt Richtung Hochheim (Weinberge) und dem Main entlang zurÃ¼ck nach Unterliederbach, so dass wir um ca. 20:30 wieder am Ausgangsort zurÃ¼ck sind. In der Prognose sollte der Donnerstagabend ohne Regen und wieder etwas wÃ¤rmer sein.

*Donnerstag, 07.11.13, 18:15 Uhr* 
*Bahnhof der KÃ¶nigsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach*. 
NavigationsgerÃ¤t: 65929 Frankfurt, âSchmalkaldener StraÃe 3. 
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie ParkplÃ¤tze am Bahnhof und der gegenÃ¼berliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! ParkmÃ¶glichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der BrÃ¼cke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dÃ¼rfen alle, die einmalig eine HaftungsausschlusserklÃ¤rung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfÃ¼llen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mÃ¶gliche Fragen findest du hier.*
GrundsÃ¤tzlich gilt: Wer mitfÃ¤hrt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur fÃ¼r den persÃ¶nlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pÃ¼nktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung fÃ¼r Ortsdurchfahrt und GelÃ¤nde mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren WetterverhÃ¤ltnissen wird eine Absage bis spÃ¤testens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum verÃ¶ffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## hjw51 (6. November 2013)

bin dabei HJ


----------



## jojo95 (6. November 2013)

Fahr' mit; 

Johannes


----------



## 's Silke (7. November 2013)

Ich komme mit.

 Silke


----------



## hallotv (7. November 2013)

Falls mein Zahnarzttermin :-((( es erlaubt, komme ich auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnkoGenius (7. November 2013)

Bin dabei!!


----------



## uwe50 (12. November 2013)

Mit der Umstellung auf die Winterzeit starten wir wieder unsere Winterrunden in der Ebene vom RheinMain Gebiet. Dieses Jahr werden wir auch einige Touren nÃ¶rdlich vom Main im Vortaunus planen. *Die Touren finden am Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag statt* und werden jeweils mindestens 1 Tag vorher gepostet. Geplant wird jeweils der Abend, an dem die wenigsten NiederschlÃ¤ge prognostiziert und fÃ¼r den noch ertrÃ¤gliche Temperaturen angesagt sind (und an dem ich noch keine anderweitigen Terminverpflichtungen habe). 

Diesmal geht es Richtung Rettershof, Fischbach zurÃ¼ck nach Unterliederbach. Die Abstimmung ist in der Mehrheit eindeutig fÃ¼r die Treffpunktzeit 18:30. Schreibt doch einfach bei den Anmeldungen dazu, wann ihr wieder in Unterliederbach oder an eurem Wohnort zurÃ¼ck sein wollt. Dann gibt es ja viele MÃ¶glichkeiten, auch solchen WÃ¼nschen entgegen zu kommen. 

*Mittwoch, 13.11.13, 18:30 Uhr* 
*Bahnhof der KÃ¶nigsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach*. 
NavigationsgerÃ¤t: 65929 Frankfurt, âSchmalkaldener StraÃe 3. 
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie ParkplÃ¤tze am Bahnhof und der gegenÃ¼berliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! ParkmÃ¶glichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der BrÃ¼cke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dÃ¼rfen alle, die einmalig eine HaftungsausschlusserklÃ¤rung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfÃ¼llen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mÃ¶gliche Fragen findest du hier.*
GrundsÃ¤tzlich gilt: Wer mitfÃ¤hrt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur fÃ¼r den persÃ¶nlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pÃ¼nktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung fÃ¼r Ortsdurchfahrt und GelÃ¤nde mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren WetterverhÃ¤ltnissen wird eine Absage bis spÃ¤testens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum verÃ¶ffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## jojo95 (12. November 2013)

Bin dabei, 

Johannes


----------



## 's Silke (13. November 2013)

Ich auch.

 Silke


----------



## tom194 (13. November 2013)

Bin auch dabei
Gruß Thomas


----------



## mtbikerFFM (14. November 2013)

Ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt der Tour vom 22.10.2013:

[ame="http://vimeo.com/79328870"]MTB Feierabendtour on Vimeo[/ame]


----------



## uwe50 (15. November 2013)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt der Tour vom 22.10.2013:



Danke für den Zusammenschnitt.  Jede Strecke kann man ja 4 Mal unterschiedlich wahrnehmen: Bei Tag und Nacht je hin und zurück multipliziert mit den Wegstrecken ergibt viele Optionen für Alternative Touren.


----------



## uwe50 (16. November 2013)

Infos zur 
*Sudety MTB Challenge*
Ort: Kudowa Zdrój (Polen) ca. 700 km ab Frankfurt
Was: 6-tägiges Etappenrennen, davon ein Abschnitt Prolog vom Sa. 27.7. - Fr. 01.08.2014
Kosten: Startgebühr zirka 230 Euro bei Frühbucher (vor 31.01.2014) inkl. Massenlager (300 Euro Hotelzuschlag)

www.mtbchallenge.com
Registrierung

Bericht zur Veranstaltung 2013 inkl. einem *Video* von der diesjährigen Veranstaltung 
Etappenrennen in Europas Osten: Fotostory zur Sudety MTB Challenge


----------



## micha_12 (18. November 2013)

Hi Frank, schönes Video, DANKE 
LG Michael



mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Ein kleiner Zusammenschnitt der Tour vom 22.10.2013:


----------



## uwe50 (19. November 2013)

Mit der Umstellung auf die Winterzeit starten wir wieder unsere Winterrunden in der Ebene vom RheinMain Gebiet. Dieses Jahr werden wir auch einige Touren nÃ¶rdlich vom Main im Vortaunus planen. *Die Touren finden am Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag statt* und werden jeweils mindestens 1 Tag vorher gepostet. Geplant wird jeweils der Abend, an dem die wenigsten NiederschlÃ¤ge prognostiziert und fÃ¼r den noch ertrÃ¤gliche Temperaturen angesagt sind (und an dem ich noch keine anderweitigen Terminverpflichtungen habe). 

Laut Wetterbericht werden wir in dieser Woche den ersten Schnee sehen, falls nicht in der Eben, dann z.B. Ã¼ber die Webcam vom Feldberg.
Die Prognosen sind fÃ¼r den Donnerstag noch am Besten (trockener aber kalt). Also warm anziehen. Geplant ist die Umrundung vom Flughafen im Gegenuhrzeigersinn. Bei unsicherer Lage um 17.00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum schauen, ob die Tour stattfindet (oder mich auf dem Handy anrufen).


*Donnerstag, 21.11.13, 18:30 Uhr* 
*Bahnhof der KÃ¶nigsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach*. 
NavigationsgerÃ¤t: 65929 Frankfurt, âSchmalkaldener StraÃe 3. 
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie ParkplÃ¤tze am Bahnhof und der gegenÃ¼berliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! ParkmÃ¶glichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der BrÃ¼cke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dÃ¼rfen alle, die einmalig eine HaftungsausschlusserklÃ¤rung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfÃ¼llen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mÃ¶gliche Fragen findest du hier.*
GrundsÃ¤tzlich gilt: Wer mitfÃ¤hrt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur fÃ¼r den persÃ¶nlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pÃ¼nktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung fÃ¼r Ortsdurchfahrt und GelÃ¤nde mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren WetterverhÃ¤ltnissen wird eine Absage bis spÃ¤testens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum verÃ¶ffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


*Wie kann ich VerÃ¶ffentlichungen im Thema MTB Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus abonnieren?*
In einem Thema: MenÃ¼ Themen-Optionen Ã¶ffnen und "Dieses Thema abonnieren" anklicken.



Mit dem Abonnement wirst Du informiert, wenn jemand einen Beitrag verÃ¶ffentlicht. Belebt das Spontan-Treffen Forum. Kurzfristige Initiativen mÃ¶gen andere mit motivieren, das Sofa gegen sportliche AktivitÃ¤t zu tauschen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo95 (20. November 2013)

Bin dabei, 

Johannes


----------



## hjw51 (20. November 2013)

fahre auch mit.HJ


----------



## Scott-Ron (21. November 2013)

Hi hallo! 
Heute dabei. .
bis dann - ron


----------



## jojo95 (21. November 2013)

Findet die Tour tatsächlich statt??


----------



## hjw51 (21. November 2013)

zu dritt um den Staufen 400hm
35 im, im trocken heimgekommen.
schön wars.hjw


----------



## uwe50 (25. November 2013)

Bei voraussichtlichen Minustemperaturen sollten wir am Dienstag trocken bleiben. Diesmal sollten wir die Umrundung vom Flughafen im Gegenuhrzeigersinn schaffen und spÃ¤testens um 21 Uhr am Ausgangspunkt zurÃ¼ck sein. Bei unsicherer Lage um 17.00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum schauen, ob die Tour stattfindet (oder mich auf dem Handy anrufen).


*Dienstag, 26.11.13, 18:30 Uhr* 
*Bahnhof der KÃ¶nigsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach*. 
NavigationsgerÃ¤t: 65929 Frankfurt, âSchmalkaldener StraÃe 3. 
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie ParkplÃ¤tze am Bahnhof und der gegenÃ¼berliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! ParkmÃ¶glichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der BrÃ¼cke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dÃ¼rfen alle, die einmalig eine HaftungsausschlusserklÃ¤rung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfÃ¼llen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mÃ¶gliche Fragen findest du hier.*
GrundsÃ¤tzlich gilt: Wer mitfÃ¤hrt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur fÃ¼r den persÃ¶nlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pÃ¼nktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung fÃ¼r Ortsdurchfahrt und GelÃ¤nde mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren WetterverhÃ¤ltnissen wird eine Absage bis spÃ¤testens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum verÃ¶ffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80. Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


*Wie kann ich VerÃ¶ffentlichungen im Thema MTB Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus abonnieren?*
In einem Thema: MenÃ¼ Themen-Optionen Ã¶ffnen und "Dieses Thema abonnieren" anklicken.



Mit dem Abonnement wirst Du informiert, wenn jemand einen Beitrag verÃ¶ffentlicht. Belebt das Spontan-Treffen Forum. Kurzfristige Initiativen mÃ¶gen andere mit motivieren, das Sofa gegen sportliche AktivitÃ¤t zu tauschen.


----------



## hjw51 (25. November 2013)

fahre mit HJ


----------



## jojo95 (25. November 2013)

Bin dabei, 

Johannes


----------



## 's Silke (26. November 2013)

Auch ich schließe mich an.

 Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (26. November 2013)

bin dabei
vg w.


----------



## uwe50 (2. Dezember 2013)

Ich bin dann am Mittwoch frÃ¼h fÃ¼r 2 Wochen weit im SÃ¼den wo es aktuell immer noch um 20 Grad warm ist . hjw51 wird die Tour  Ã¼bernehmen und um 20:30 bereits wieder am Ausgangspunkt zurÃ¼ck sein. Bei unsicherer Lage um 17.00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum schauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Dienstag, 03.12.13, 18:30 Uhr* 
*Bahnhof der KÃ¶nigsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach*. 
NavigationsgerÃ¤t: 65929 Frankfurt, âSchmalkaldener StraÃe 3. 
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie ParkplÃ¤tze am Bahnhof und der gegenÃ¼berliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! ParkmÃ¶glichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der BrÃ¼cke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dÃ¼rfen alle, die einmalig eine HaftungsausschlusserklÃ¤rung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfÃ¼llen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mÃ¶gliche Fragen findest du hier.*
GrundsÃ¤tzlich gilt: Wer mitfÃ¤hrt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur fÃ¼r den persÃ¶nlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pÃ¼nktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung fÃ¼r Ortsdurchfahrt und GelÃ¤nde mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren WetterverhÃ¤ltnissen wird eine Absage bis spÃ¤testens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum verÃ¶ffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 017 6 . 208 . 203 . 02.   Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht  hjw51 oder hier


*Wie kann ich VerÃ¶ffentlichungen im Thema MTB Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus abonnieren?*
In einem Thema: MenÃ¼ Themen-Optionen Ã¶ffnen und "Dieses Thema abonnieren" anklicken.



Mit dem Abonnement wirst Du informiert, wenn jemand einen Beitrag verÃ¶ffentlicht. Belebt das Spontan-Treffen Forum. Kurzfristige Initiativen mÃ¶gen andere mit motivieren, das Sofa gegen sportliche AktivitÃ¤t zu tauschen.


----------



## _melle_ (2. Dezember 2013)

Bin dabei
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## hjw51 (2. Dezember 2013)

schön dan sind wir doch schon zu zweit
Hansjörg


----------



## Friendlyman (3. Dezember 2013)

Biete ein "Vielleicht".
Mehr geht noch nicht.
Gruß Wolfgang
Achtung !!!!
Habe einen Satz Schwalbe Ice- Spiker zu verkaufen


----------



## jojo95 (3. Dezember 2013)

Bin dabei, 

Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (5. Dezember 2013)

wenn ich ein geeignetes licht hab, bin ich gern mal dabei.


----------



## hjw51 (9. Dezember 2013)

Mittwoch 11.12 .  18.30 Uhr 
Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn 
Unterliederbach. Ca zwei Stunden 
Feierabend Runde.Wer fährt noch mit.
Hansjörg


----------



## jojo95 (10. Dezember 2013)

Bin dabei, 
würd' aber gerne gegen 20.30 wieder zurück in Ddb. sein. 

Gruß, Johannes


----------



## _melle_ (11. Dezember 2013)

ich auch 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## hjw51 (11. Dezember 2013)

ACHTUNG ÄNDERUNG  DES TREFFPUNKTS.
wir treffen uns. Um 18.30 Uhr 
in KRIFTEL Bahnhof Nordseite.
Hansjörg


----------



## AnkoGenius (11. Dezember 2013)

Ok, alles klar. Komme dann auch nach Kriftel. Mal sehen wo dort die Nordseite ist....


----------



## to406ki (16. Dezember 2013)

hey, fahrt ihr morgen ?


----------



## uwe50 (16. Dezember 2013)

Aus dem warmen Süden zurück (Teneriffa mit 20 bis 27 Grad ) habe ich diese Woche geschäftliche Termine zu absolvieren. Darum wird  hjw51 die Tour  übernehmen und um 20:30 bereits wieder am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein. Bei unsicherer Lage um 17.00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum schauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Mittwoch, 18.12.13, 18:30 Uhr* 
*S-Bahnhof Kriftel (Nordseite).* Navigationssystem: Platz von Airaines, Kriftel.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 017 6 . 208 . 203 . 02.   Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht  hjw51 oder hier


*Wie kann ich Veröffentlichungen im Thema MTB Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus abonnieren?*
In einem Thema: Menü Themen-Optionen öffnen und "Dieses Thema abonnieren" anklicken.



Mit dem Abonnement wirst Du informiert, wenn jemand einen Beitrag veröffentlicht. Belebt das Spontan-Treffen Forum. Kurzfristige Initiativen mögen andere mit motivieren, das Sofa gegen sportliche Aktivität zu tauschen.


----------



## jojo95 (17. Dezember 2013)

Bin dabei, 
Johannes


----------



## uwe50 (23. Dezember 2013)

Diese Woche könnte es am Donnerstag (2. Weihnachtsfeiertag) regenfrei bleiben. Eine erweiterte 3-stündige Runde um den Flughafen kann helfen, wenigstens wieder ein paar Kalorien abzubauen. Wir fahren im Uhrzeigersinn und können Frankfurter am S-Bahnhof "*Frankfurt am Main (Fußball-) Stadion*" aufgabeln (ca. 13:45 Uhr - Bitte in der Anmeldung vermerken). Bei unsicherer Lage um 11.30 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum schauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Donnerstag, 26.12.13, **13:00 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.   Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (23. Dezember 2013)

bin dabei HJ
welche S Bahnstation ist gemeint


----------



## jojo95 (25. Dezember 2013)

Bin dabei, 
Johannes =)


----------



## jojo95 (26. Dezember 2013)

Angesichts des miserablen Wetters werde ich heute nicht mitfahren.


----------



## uwe50 (26. Dezember 2013)

jojo95 schrieb:


> Angesichts des miserablen Wetters werde ich heute nicht mitfahren.



Bei dieser Nässe wird es kaum jemandem Spass machen. *Die Tour sage ich offiziell ab.*


----------



## uwe50 (31. Dezember 2013)

*The Road from Karakol*
Kyle Dempster sitzt fest. Und zwar mittendrin im Abenteuer. Karakol, den Ausgangspunkt seines Roadtrips und Hunderte Schotterweg-Kilometer hat der amerikanische Alpinist und Abenteurer mit seinem Rad längst hinter sich gelassen. Auf seinem Weg zu den letzten noch unbezwungenen Gipfeln Kirgisistans ist er seit Tagen keiner Menschenseele mehr begegnet. Nach einem ungemütlichen Treffen mit der kirgisischen Militärpolizei und der Durchquerung von mehreren reißenden Flüssen, bei der er um ein Haar sein ganzes Equipment verloren hätte, bleibt Kyle nur noch die Flucht nach vorn - auch wenn er dabei vielmehr einer Ahnung als einer Straße folgt.

*2 0 1 4*
Die Tage werden ja bereits wieder länger. Für MTB Mitfahr-Touren könnt ihr schon mal die Wochen
Sa./Sa. 23.-30.08.2014 Bayerischer Wald und
Do./Sa. 02.-11.10.2014 Südvogesen
reservieren.

Dann einen gelassenen Start ins neue Jahr mit hoffentlich doch wieder etwas trockenerem Wetter, so dass wir dann in der Woche ab 6. Januar wieder mal eine Runde zustande kriegen.


----------



## uwe50 (3. Januar 2014)

Indormäßig noch ein paar Outdoor Leckerbissen  ... 

Gestern, 2.1.14 - 20:15





*Das Beste der European Outdoor Film Tour (1/3)*
*Erstausstrahlung -> Mediathek*
*



*
*Seit 13 Jahren bringt die "European Outdoor Film Tour" die abenteuerliche Welt des Outdoorsports auf die große Leinwand. Sportliche Superlative, inspirierende Projekte und authentische Porträts verschmelzen dabei zu einem abwechslungsreichen Kurzfilmprogramm. Es werden besonders die Athleten und deren herausragende Leistungen in den Vordergrund gestellt. Die erfolgreiche Festival-Tour ist alljährlich von Oktober bis Dezember in neun europäischen Ländern unterwegs - auch in den 3sat-Ländern Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz. *
*Die dreiteilige Reihe "Das Beste der European Outdoor Film Tour" stellt Highlights verschiedener Sportarten und Abenteuer vor. Der erste Teil zeigt die Birdmen aus den USA: Beim Wingsuit Proximity Flying geht's mit 250 Kilometer die Stunde in Richtung Tal. Ellen Brennan, Matt Gerdes und Mike Steen fliegen zum Teil so nah an der natürlichen Geländeformation, dass sie nicht mal den Fallschirm öffnen könnten. Sketchy Andy ist der verrückteste Slackliner der Welt. Er hat den Rückwärtssalto auf der Slackline erfunden und spart sich beim Highlining manchmal sogar das Sicherungsseil - und sämtliche Bekleidung dazu. Eine Herausforderung für alle Kajaker sind die reißenden Wildwasserschluchten und Wasserfälle des mexikanischen Dschungels. Und selbst Dauerregen und bissige Moskitos können sie nicht daran hindern, sich in die Tiefe zu stürzen, auch wenn der Trip dadurch zum Härtetest für die gesamte Crew und das Equipment wird. *

Heute, 3.1.14 - 20:15




*Das Beste der European Outdoor Film Tour (2/3)*
*Erstausstrahlung*
*



*
*Seit 13 Jahren bringt die "European Outdoor Film Tour" die abenteuerliche Welt des Outdoorsports auf die große Leinwand. Sportliche Superlative, inspirierende Projekte und authentische Porträts verschmelzen dabei zu einem abwechslungsreichen Kurzfilmprogramm. Es werden besonders die Athleten und deren herausragende Leistungen in den Vordergrund gestellt. Die erfolgreiche Festival-Tour ist alljährlich von Oktober bis Dezember in neun europäischen Ländern unterwegs - auch in den 3sat-Ländern Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz. *
*Die dreiteilige Reihe "Das Beste der European Outdoor Film Tour" stellt Highlights verschiedener Sportarten und Abenteuer vor. Der zweite Teil zeigt die Wide Boyz: Tom Randall und Pete Whittaker gelingt der First Ascent des Century Crack. Dass ausgerechnet zwei Briten die weltweit härteste Offwidth-Route in Moab in Utah knacken, müssen die US-Locals erst einmal verdauen. In Norwegen wagen sich die Surfer Inge Wegge und Jørn Nyseth Ranum ans Wellenreiten bei Minustemperaturen: Sie überwintern in einer einsamen Bucht am Polarkreis - und befreien nebenbei den Strand von rund drei Tonnen Plastikmüll, den das Meer im Laufe der neun Monate ihres Aufenthalts an Land gespült hat.*


Sonntag, 5.1.14 - 21:50




*Das Beste der European Outdoor Film Tour (3/3)*
*Erstausstrahlung*
*



*
*Seit 13 Jahren bringt die "European Outdoor Film Tour" die abenteuerliche Welt des Outdoorsports auf die große Leinwand. Sportliche Superlative, inspirierende Projekte und authentische Porträts verschmelzen dabei zu einem abwechslungsreichen Kurzfilmprogramm. Es werden besonders die Athleten und deren herausragende Leistungen in den Vordergrund gestellt. Die erfolgreiche Festival-Tour ist alljährlich von Oktober bis Dezember in neun europäischen Ländern unterwegs - auch in den 3sat-Ländern Deutschland, Österreich und der Schweiz. *
*Die dreiteilige Reihe "Das Beste der European Outdoor Film Tour" stellt Highlights verschiedener Sportarten und Abenteuer vor. Der dritte und letzte Teil zeigt den Schweizer Steilwandskifahrer Sébastien de Sainte Marie, der die Erstbefahrung der 55 Grad steilen Nordwand des Gspaltenhorns in den Berner Alpen wagt. In einem weiteren Beitrag stürzt sich ein Deap-Canyoning-Team kopfüber in zahllose Gebirgsbäche und Gumpen und beweist, dass sich die nasskalte Sturzbachgaudi akrobatisch sogar noch aufwerten lässt. Ein Porträt stellt den ehrgeizigen Schweizer Ausnahme-Kletterer Ueli Steck vor und zeigt ihn am Yosemite El Cap in Kalifornien, wo ihm Alex Honnold einen Crash-Kurs in Big Wall Speed Klettern gibt. Zurück an der Eiger Nordwand, wagt Steck einen Geschwindigkeitsrekord: Er versucht den ursprünglich vier Tage dauernden Weg der Erstbegeher, eine fast zweitausend Meter hohe Wand aus Eis und Fels, in unter drei Stunden hoch zu sprinten - und das ohne Seil.*


----------



## zembo (5. Januar 2014)

Hi Leute!
Ist was für kommende WOche geplant?

VG


----------



## uwe50 (5. Januar 2014)

zembo schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> Ist was für kommende WOche geplant?
> VG



Ja, es geht wieder los. Bis Dienstag soll es trocken und relativ warm bleiben. Wir umrunden den Flughafen im Uhrzeigersinn. Falls jemand am S-Bahnhof "*Frankfurt am Main (Fußball-) Stadion*" dazukommen will, bitte entsprechend posten. Wir würden dort zwischen 19:10 und 19:15 eintreffen. Sicherheitshalber meine Handy Nr. 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80. notieren falls es Probleme gäbe. In Unterliedbach sollten wir spätestens um 21:15 zurück sein. Bei unsicherer Lage um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum schauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Dienstag, 07.01.14, **18:30 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.   Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## zembo (5. Januar 2014)

Prima. Hab nur vergessen dass mein Wagen in der Werkstatt ist. Ich teste morgen ob das Rad in den Werkstattwagen passt, dann wär ich am Start. 
Wie sehen denn die Streckendaten (km/HM) aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (6. Januar 2014)

Dabei.
Guten Start in 2014 an alle Mitfahrer und Leser
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## zembo (6. Januar 2014)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## tom194 (6. Januar 2014)

werde auch mal wieder dabei sein 
gruß Thomas 

hjw:wenn Du kommst kannst Du mir mein SKS X Blade mitbringen


----------



## hjw51 (7. Januar 2014)

komme auch Hansjörg .Th. Bringe dein SKS mit.


----------



## uwe50 (13. Januar 2014)

Diese Woche versuchen wir es wieder am Dienstag, laut aktueller Prognose unterschiedlicher Wetterdienste der Abend mit der geringsten Regenwahrscheinlichkeit. Wir starten Richtung Königstein, Fischbach, Hofheim, Kriftel. In Unterliedbach sollten wir spätestens um 21:15 zurück sein. Bei unsicherer Lage um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum schauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Dienstag, 14.01.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.   Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier


----------



## jojo95 (14. Januar 2014)

Bin dabei, 
Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (14. Januar 2014)

fahre auch mit hj


----------



## mtbikerFFM (14. Januar 2014)

Komme auch mit, 
Frank


----------



## kreisbremser (14. Januar 2014)

bin dabei, ich hoff ich schaff die sbahn


----------



## kreisbremser (14. Januar 2014)

nette leute, nette strecke. bis nächstes mal, dann evtl mit schutzblech....


----------



## uwe50 (18. Januar 2014)

In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet.  Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat).

*
Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 in Zwiesel oder Umgebung
Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage)
*
Im *Bayerischen Wald* werde ich mich mit der Familie bereits 14 Tage vorher aufhalten und Touren (auch mit "Lokals") vorbereiten. Als Unterkunft kann ich mir wiederum eine oder mehrere Ferienwohnungen/-Apartments aber auch ein Gasthof/eine Pension vorstellen.





"Der Bayerwald ist ein Schlaraffenland für Biker." Das sagen nicht wir, sondern das Magazin "MountainBike". Cross Country und geführte Touren, anspruchsvolle Anstiege und Downhills für konditionsstarke Mountainbiker, abwechslungsreiche Strecken für gemütliche Genussbiker: Das ArberLand ist ein Trail-Paradies mit einem Streckennetz von rund 1.200 km und allen denkbaren Schwierigkeitsgraden.

In den Südvogesen werden wir in einer Ferienwohnung in St. Amarin unterkommen. Nähere Infos findet ihr in der *Ausschreibung vom letzten Jahr*. Außer dem Datum ändert sich nichts. 

In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen.

Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an 
info @ uwe50.de 

Die Anmeldung wird definitiv mit einer Anzahlung. Für die Woche in den Südvogesen 90 EUR. Für die Woche im Bayerischen Wald abhängig von den Stornobedingungen der Unterkunft. 

Ich wünsche uns allen noch etwas bessere Wetterbedingungen. Ansonsten beginnt in 2 Monaten bereits wieder der Frühling.


----------



## uwe50 (21. Januar 2014)

Wir umrunden den Gehspitzweiher bei Neu Isenburg und fahren dabei durch die Wälder von Schwanheim, Niederrad, Zeppelinheim und Neu Isenburg. In Unterliederbach sollten wir spätestens um 21:15 zurück sein. Bei unsicherer Lage um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum schauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Mittwoch, 22.01.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.   Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet.  Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat).


*
Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 in Zwiesel oder Umgebung

Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage)
*
Im *Bayerischen Wald* werde ich mich mit der Familie bereits 14 Tage vorher aufhalten und Touren (auch mit "Lokals") vorbereiten. Als Unterkunft kann ich mir wiederum eine oder mehrere Ferienwohnungen/-Apartments aber auch ein Gasthof/eine Pension vorstellen.

"Der Bayerwald ist ein Schlaraffenland für Biker." Das sagen nicht wir, sondern das Magazin "MountainBike". Cross Country und geführte Touren, anspruchsvolle Anstiege und Downhills für konditionsstarke Mountainbiker, abwechslungsreiche Strecken für gemütliche Genussbiker: Das ArberLand ist ein Trail-Paradies mit einem Streckennetz von rund 1.200 km und allen denkbaren Schwierigkeitsgraden.
In den Südvogesen werden wir in einer Ferienwohnung in St. Amarin unterkommen. Nähere Infos findet ihr in der *Ausschreibung vom letzten Jahr*. Außer dem Datum ändert sich nichts.
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen.
Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de
Die Anmeldung wird definitiv mit einer Anzahlung. Für die Woche in den Südvogesen 90 EUR. Für die Woche im Bayerischen Wald abhängig von den Stornobedingungen der Unterkunft.


----------



## kreisbremser (21. Januar 2014)

Ich würd gern zusteigen, da ich mir so den weg nach höchst sparen kann. falls ihr über die leunastrasse den main passiert würde ich auf der südlichen seite der brücke auf euch warten


----------



## jojo95 (21. Januar 2014)

Ich würde gerne mitkommen, 
jedoch ist mir Rückkehr 21:15 zu spät; 
gäbe es vielleicht die Möglichkeit, die Runde zeitlich etwas zu kürzen?

Grüße, 

Johannes


----------



## uwe50 (21. Januar 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> Ich würd gern zusteigen, da ich mir so den weg nach höchst sparen kann. falls ihr über die leunastrasse den main passiert würde ich auf der südlichen seite der brücke auf euch warten



Wir picken Dich hier um 18:50 auf: Schwanheimer Ufer (unter der Schwanheimer Brücke)


----------



## uwe50 (21. Januar 2014)

fridjof schrieb:


> Ich würd gern zusteigen, da ich mir so den weg nach höchst sparen kann. falls ihr über die leunastrasse den main passiert würde ich auf der südlichen seite der brücke auf euch warten



Wir picken Dich hier um 18:50 auf: Schwanheimer Ufer (unter der Schwanheimer Brücke)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (21. Januar 2014)

Super. Bis morgen.


----------



## hjw51 (22. Januar 2014)

Würde auch kommen ,möchte auch schon 20 45 Uhr in Liederbach zurück sein, joh.wir können uns früher ausklinken. HJ


Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro2_206 using Tapatalk


----------



## uwe50 (28. Januar 2014)

Diesmal bleiben wir westlich in der Umgebung der Wälder von Rüsselsheim und Kelsterbach. Am Ausgangspunkt in Unterliederbach sollten wir spätestens um 21:15 zurück sein. Bei unsicherer Lage um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum schauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Mittwoch, 29.01.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.

Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.

Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.

Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack

Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]

Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.   Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet.  Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*   Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland*
*   Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage)*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## jojo95 (28. Januar 2014)

Bin dabei; 
Johannes


----------



## hjw51 (29. Januar 2014)

Auch dabei hj


Sent from my RM-821_eu_euro2_206 using Tapatalk


----------



## 's Silke (29. Januar 2014)

Ich komme auch mal wieder mit.

Silke


----------



## uwe50 (3. Februar 2014)

*Diese Woche werden wir und am Mi. oder Do. in Unterliederbach treffen. Beruflich bin ich am Di. verhindert. Ausschreibung folgt!*


*Termine*

Ausschreibung Staufen Bike am Sonntag, 23.2.2014 



http://www.rc-hattersheim.de/index.php?id=609
Die Strecke der CTF StaufenBike verläuft im Staatsforst Hofheim durch die ersten Ausläufer des Taunus mit Kapellenberg, Fischbacher Kopf, Staufen und Judenkopf, um nur einige der markanten Streckenpunkte zu nennen. Wir bieten drei Strecken zur Auswahl, 31 km mit 550 Hm und 51 km mit 1030 Hm - und zur kürzeren Tour 2 eine einfache Alternativstrecke durch den Regionalpark Rhein-Main mit 34 km Streckenlänge für weniger geübte Radsportler. Der Staufen, mit 451m die höchste Erhebung auf dieser Tour, war Namensgeber für unsere CTF, die in 2013 schon zum neunten Mal veranstaltet wird. Den Reinerlös der Veranstaltung wollen wir, wie schon in den vergangenen Jahren, einem wohltätigen Zweck zukommen lassen.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet.  Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*   Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland (Viechtach: 3 FeWo's in einem Haus sind gemietet. Platz für 12-16 Personen)*
*   Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage)*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## uwe50 (4. Februar 2014)

Wir fahren dem Main entlang Richtung Mainz und drehen kurz vor Hochheim um Richtung Hattersheim, Kriftel, Unterliederbach, so dass wir um 21:15 zurück sind. Bei unsicherer Lage um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum schauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Mittwoch, 5.02.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier. *
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.   Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Termine*

Ausschreibung Staufen Bike am Sonntag, 23.2.2014
Anhang anzeigen 271156http://www.rc-hattersheim.de/index.php?id=609
Die Strecke der CTF StaufenBike verläuft im Staatsforst Hofheim durch die ersten Ausläufer des Taunus mit Kapellenberg, Fischbacher Kopf, Staufen und Judenkopf, um nur einige der markanten Streckenpunkte zu nennen. Wir bieten drei Strecken zur Auswahl, 31 km mit 550 Hm und 51 km mit 1030 Hm - und zur kürzeren Tour 2 eine einfache Alternativstrecke durch den Regionalpark Rhein-Main mit 34 km Streckenlänge für weniger geübte Radsportler. Der Staufen, mit 451m die höchste Erhebung auf dieser Tour, war Namensgeber für unsere CTF, die in 2013 schon zum neunten Mal veranstaltet wird. Den Reinerlös der Veranstaltung wollen wir, wie schon in den vergangenen Jahren, einem wohltätigen Zweck zukommen lassen.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet.  Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*   Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland (Viechtach: 3 FeWo's in einem Haus sind gemietet. Platz für 12-16 Personen)*
*   Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage)*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## jojo95 (4. Februar 2014)

Fahre mit, =)
Gruß Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnkoGenius (5. Februar 2014)

Ich werde mich dann mal aufraffen und mitfahren


----------



## 's Silke (5. Februar 2014)

Ich würde mitkommen wollen, wenn es denn aufhören würde zu regnen...


----------



## AnkoGenius (5. Februar 2014)

AnkoGenius schrieb:


> Ich werde mich dann mal aufraffen und mitfahren


 

*....wenn das Wetter hält....*


----------



## hjw51 (5. Februar 2014)

bin auch dabei.Wetter soll morgen besser sein. Hansjörg


----------



## uwe50 (5. Februar 2014)

AnkoGenius schrieb:


> *....wenn das Wetter hält....*



Laut Prognose müsste es jetzt aufhören zu regnen, aber da dürfte einiges mehr heruntergekommen sei, als prognostiziert. 
Und die Nässe bei gefühlten 2 Grad Celsius macht den Entscheid leicht (ich höre Euch aufatmen).

*Die Tour fällt heute Abend aus!* Glück gehabt AnkoGenius.

Sollte das Wetter wider erwarten morgen Abend trocken bleiben, verschieben wir den Termin einfach auf: 
*Donnerstag, 6.02.14, 18:30 Uhr
Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.

Vor 17 Uhr bitte nochmals hier ins Forum schauen, ob das wirklich klappt.


----------



## AnkoGenius (5. Februar 2014)

...habe bereits die erste Runde Rudern im Wohnzimmer hinter mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (6. Februar 2014)

war eigentlich immer auf heute eingestellt.Von oben dürfte es trocken sein.dabei HJ


----------



## jojo95 (6. Februar 2014)

Wäre heute auch dabei; Gruß Johannes


----------



## 's Silke (6. Februar 2014)

Auf ein Neues... auch dabei.


----------



## tom194 (6. Februar 2014)

werde auch dabei sein

gruß Thomas


----------



## HitTheDirt (9. Februar 2014)

Hallo Hessenbiker...

Komme aus dem Bergischen Land bei Wuppertal und bin beruflich die nächste Zeit in Frankfurt...
hoffe, dass ich mal die ein oder andere Rille in die Trails hier in der Umgebung mit Euch fräsen kann ;-)

Immer gegen den eigenen inneren Schweinehund biken macht ja auf Dauer auch keinen Spass...erst Recht nicht in unbekanntem Terrain


----------



## uwe50 (10. Februar 2014)

Wir bleiben heute im Schwanheimer und Kelsterbacher Wald. Rückkehr nach Unterliederbach bis 21:15 Uhr. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Mittwoch, 12.02.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.   Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Termine*

Ausschreibung Staufen Bike am Sonntag, 23.2.2014
Anhang anzeigen 271156http://www.rc-hattersheim.de/index.php?id=609
Die Strecke der CTF StaufenBike verläuft im Staatsforst Hofheim durch die ersten Ausläufer des Taunus mit Kapellenberg, Fischbacher Kopf, Staufen und Judenkopf, um nur einige der markanten Streckenpunkte zu nennen. Wir bieten drei Strecken zur Auswahl, 31 km mit 550 Hm und 51 km mit 1030 Hm - und zur kürzeren Tour 2 eine einfache Alternativstrecke durch den Regionalpark Rhein-Main mit 34 km Streckenlänge für weniger geübte Radsportler. Der Staufen, mit 451m die höchste Erhebung auf dieser Tour, war Namensgeber für unsere CTF, die in 2013 schon zum neunten Mal veranstaltet wird. Den Reinerlös der Veranstaltung wollen wir, wie schon in den vergangenen Jahren, einem wohltätigen Zweck zukommen lassen.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet.  Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*   Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland (siehe Ausschreibung)*
*   Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage - siehe Ausschreibung)*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## jojo95 (11. Februar 2014)

Dabei, 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## S-M-F (12. Februar 2014)

Ist denn vielleicht für Sonntag, den 16.02.14 eine Tour geplant?
Mir war so als hätte ich da mal was gelesen, kanns aber nicht mehr finden.


----------



## TiJoe (12. Februar 2014)

S-M-F schrieb:


> Ist denn vielleicht für Sonntag, den 16.02.14 eine Tour geplant?
> Mir war so als hätte ich da mal was gelesen, kanns aber nicht mehr finden.


 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ig-taunus-tourenausschreibungen.573997/page-11#post-11727841

Gruß Joe


----------



## S-M-F (12. Februar 2014)

Genau das wars, danke dir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (12. Februar 2014)

bin dabei HJ


----------



## 's Silke (12. Februar 2014)

Ich auch...


----------



## _melle_ (12. Februar 2014)

werde auch dabei sein
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## uwe50 (17. Februar 2014)

Doch wieder mal um den Flughafen im Uhrzeigersinn, so dass die Hofheimer auch rechtzeitig wieder zu Hause sind. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Dienstag, 18.02.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.   Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Termine*

Ausschreibung Staufen Bike am *nächsten* Sonntag, 23.2.2014
Anhang anzeigen 271156http://www.rc-hattersheim.de/index.php?id=609
Die Strecke der CTF StaufenBike verläuft im Staatsforst Hofheim durch die ersten Ausläufer des Taunus mit Kapellenberg, Fischbacher Kopf, Staufen und Judenkopf, um nur einige der markanten Streckenpunkte zu nennen. Wir bieten drei Strecken zur Auswahl, 31 km mit 550 Hm und 51 km mit 1030 Hm - und zur kürzeren Tour 2 eine einfache Alternativstrecke durch den Regionalpark Rhein-Main mit 34 km Streckenlänge für weniger geübte Radsportler. Der Staufen, mit 451m die höchste Erhebung auf dieser Tour, war Namensgeber für unsere CTF, die in 2013 schon zum neunten Mal veranstaltet wird. Den Reinerlös der Veranstaltung wollen wir, wie schon in den vergangenen Jahren, einem wohltätigen Zweck zukommen lassen.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet.  Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*   Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland:  Link zur Ausschreibung*
*   Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage: Link zur Ausschreibung*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Februar 2014)

Hat die CTF schon mal jemand mit dem Crosser probiert? Machbar?


----------



## uwe50 (17. Februar 2014)

m.a.t. schrieb:


> Hat die CTF schon mal jemand mit dem Crosser probiert? Machbar?



Das dürfte kein Problem sein. 99,9 % der Strecke findet auf Forststrassen statt. Bitte allenfalls direkt anfragen beim RC Hattersheim.


----------



## Dirk09 (17. Februar 2014)

Die kleine Runde bis zur Gundelhard bin ich letzten mitgefahren. wie hatten Crosser dabei.  Ist mit Crosser sehr einfach zu fahren. Das Steckendesign ist nach meiner Einschätzung eher für Crosser als für MTb. Moderat hoch und runter. Nicht technisch. Alles breite Forstwege. Insofern kam ich Urs Einschätzung nur unterstreichen.

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 7 mit Tapatalk


----------



## m.a.t. (17. Februar 2014)

Danke, coole Sache, fahrtechnisch mach ich mir eher weniger Sorgen sondern mehr wegen bergauf. Als Übersetzung hab ich nur 34:26, wenn ich da an die Wände in den Himmel wie bei den Taunustrails denke, dann wäre das ein ganz schönes Gewürge. Probieren geht über Studieren, for science!


----------



## jojo95 (17. Februar 2014)

Fahre morgen mit; 
Gruß Johannes =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (18. Februar 2014)

habe 17.00 Uhr Zahnarzt Termin,wenn ich zeitig fertig bin,fahre ich mit.HJ


----------



## Kokomikou (18. Februar 2014)

hjw51 schrieb:


> habe 17.00 Uhr Zahnarzt Termin,wenn ich zeitig fertig bin,fahre ich mit.HJ


 Aua


----------



## uwe50 (20. Februar 2014)

*Termine*

Ausschreibung Staufen Bike am *nächsten* Sonntag, 23.2.2014

*Sonntag, 23.2.14., 08:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt S-Bahnhof Kriftel (Nordseite)
zur gemeinsamen Hinfahrt.*

Anhang anzeigen 271156http://www.rc-hattersheim.de/index.php?id=609
Die Strecke der CTF StaufenBike verläuft im Staatsforst Hofheim durch die ersten Ausläufer des Taunus mit Kapellenberg, Fischbacher Kopf, Staufen und Judenkopf, um nur einige der markanten Streckenpunkte zu nennen. Wir bieten drei Strecken zur Auswahl, 31 km mit 550 Hm und 51 km mit 1030 Hm - und zur kürzeren Tour 2 eine einfache Alternativstrecke durch den Regionalpark Rhein-Main mit 34 km Streckenlänge für weniger geübte Radsportler. Der Staufen, mit 451m die höchste Erhebung auf dieser Tour, war Namensgeber für unsere CTF, die in 2013 schon zum neunten Mal veranstaltet wird. Den Reinerlös der Veranstaltung wollen wir, wie schon in den vergangenen Jahren, einem wohltätigen Zweck zukommen lassen.

-------------------------------------------------------

*Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet.  Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*   Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland:  Link zur Ausschreibung*
*   Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage: Link zur Ausschreibung*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## Dirk09 (21. Februar 2014)

Ich möchte auch mitfahren. Allerdings komme ich direkt zum Start. Wann wollt ihr starten und welche Strecke wollt ihr fahren?

Gesendet von meinem Galaxy Nexus mit Tapatalk


----------



## tom194 (22. Februar 2014)

Werde morgen früh in Kriftel sein

gruß Thomas


----------



## hjw51 (22. Februar 2014)

ich natürlich auch Hj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (24. Februar 2014)

Wenn es bis Mittwoch einigermaßen trocken bleibt, plane ich dir Tour mit so 500 Höhenmeter Richtung Ruppertshain, Fischbach, Hofheim. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Mittwoch, 26.02.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.   Sonstige Informationen per Private Nachricht oder hier

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Termine
Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet.  Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*   Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland:  Link zur Ausschreibung*
*   Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage: Link zur Ausschreibung*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## kreisbremser (24. Februar 2014)

Das waere also dann der 26.2.?


----------



## jojo95 (24. Februar 2014)

Bin dabei, 
Gruß Johannes =)


----------



## hjw51 (24. Februar 2014)

fahre mit HJ


----------



## jojo95 (26. Februar 2014)

Kann leider doch nicht mitkommen; 
hoffentlich bleibt's für euch trocken! =)


----------



## uwe50 (26. Februar 2014)

Diese Woche habe ich falsch gepokert, da es gestern wirklich trocken geblieben wäre.

*Für heute Abend sage ich dir Tour ab*, da ich momentan im Büro die Zeit nutzen kann, an Baustellen aufzuräumen.


----------



## uwe50 (3. März 2014)

Laut Regenprognose haben wir eine fast regenfreie Woche vor uns.  Wir treffen uns am Mittwoch und holen die abgesagte Tour der letzten Woche nach: Tour mit so 500 Höhenmeter Richtung Ruppertshain, Fischbach, Hofheim. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Mittwoch, 05.03.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.   
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen* bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf meinen Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen",  "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Termine
Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet.  Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*   Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland:  Link zur Ausschreibung*
*   Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage: Link zur Ausschreibung*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## kreisbremser (3. März 2014)

ich sag schonmal unter vorbehalt zu.


----------



## willyalvarez2 (5. März 2014)

Hallo!

Ich werde ab Freitag als Praktikant in Frankfurt sein. Ich würde gern mitfahren, auch unter der Woche. Wenn jemand fährt würde ich mich gern anschließen.

Grüsse, 

William


----------



## jojo95 (5. März 2014)

Bin dabei, 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (5. März 2014)

fahre auch hj


----------



## _melle_ (5. März 2014)

Bin dabei

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Friendlyman (5. März 2014)

Komme auch.
Bis gleich...
W.


----------



## kreisbremser (5. März 2014)

bahn verpasst. viel spass euch. ich glaub mittwoch ist nich mein tag zum radfahren.


----------



## uwe50 (10. März 2014)

Bei fast frühlingshaftem Wetter fahren wir über Kelsterbach dem Main entlang Richtung Rüsselsheim und queren den Main bei Hochheim um über Hattersheim, Zeilsheim spätestens um 21:30 wieder in Unterliederbach zu sein. 

*Mittwoch, 12.03.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.  
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen* bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf meinen Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen",  "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Termine
Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet.  Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*   Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland:  Link zur Ausschreibung*
*   Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage: Link zur Ausschreibung*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## tom194 (10. März 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## hjw51 (11. März 2014)

habe auch vor zu kommen   HJ


----------



## jojo95 (12. März 2014)

Dabei, 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## uwe50 (14. März 2014)

Es gibt Orte, in denen es dieses Jahr auch geschneit hat, Saas-Fee (Schweiz) zum Beispiel. Die Abfahrt muss ein besonderes Erlebnis sein.
*Glacier Bike Downhill 2014: Ines Thoma und Max Schumann in Saas-Fee*
Von Ines Thoma
*Zum elften Mal wurde vergangenes Wochenende eines der bekanntesten Snow-Downhill-Rennen in Europa ausgerichtet: das Glacier Bike Downhill-Rennen in Saas-Fee. Vom 3.500 Meter hoch gelegenen Startpunkt stürzten sich die Teilnehmer auf ihren Downhill-Bikes rund 1.700 Tiefenmeter die Pisten hinab. Was man bei solch einem spektakulären Rennen so alles erlebt, veranschaulichen uns die deutschen Teilnehmer Ines Thoma und Max Schumann. *

Link zu Beitrag

Link zum Video 


*... und in 2 Wochen beginnt bei uns wieder die Sommerzeit und damit die fixen Treffs am Dienstag und Donnerstag! *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till0357 (16. März 2014)

Hallo an alle Feldbergbiker, plant jemand für das nächste Wochenende (21. oder 22.3.) eine Trailrunde? Ich würde mich gerne anschließen  und habe beim Wetteramt in Offenbach sonnige Wetterbedingungen bestellt!


----------



## uwe50 (18. März 2014)

Wenn das nicht schon fast eine Frühlingsfahrt wird? Und da der Boden in den letzten Tagen doch gut abgetrocknet hat, können wir wieder mal die wenigen Trails rund um den Flughafen mitnehmen. Wir starten im Uhrzeigersinn und werden spätestens um 21:30 zurück in Unterliederbach sein. 

*Donnerstag, 20.03.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80. 
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen* bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf meinen Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen",  "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Termine
Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet.  Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*   Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland:  Link zur Ausschreibung*
*   Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage: Link zur Ausschreibung*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## TiJoe (18. März 2014)

Schade!

Ich hatte auf Mittwoch gehofft...

Gruß Joe


----------



## hjw51 (20. März 2014)

bin dabei hj


----------



## tom194 (20. März 2014)

Komme auch 
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Till0357 (20. März 2014)

tom194 schrieb:


> Komme auch
> Gruss Thomas


 Wo trefft ihr euch am Samstag?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kreisbremser (20. März 2014)

bin dabei, endlich wieder...


----------



## tom194 (24. März 2014)

Till0357 schrieb:


> Wo trefft ihr euch am Samstag?


Sind Samstag nicht gefahren


----------



## uwe50 (25. März 2014)

Und auf gehts zur letzten Winterrunde der Saision 2013/2014. Wir wagen einige Höhenmeter Richtung Norden und werden spätestens um 21:30 zurück in Unterliederbach sein.

*Donnerstag, 27.03.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen* bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf meinen Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen",  "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Termine
Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet.  Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*   Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland:  Link zur Ausschreibung*
*   Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage: Link zur Ausschreibung*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## yvonne283 (26. März 2014)

Hallooo,

wann gehts denn wieder donnerstags am Ehrenmal los????


----------



## tom194 (26. März 2014)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Hallooo,
> 
> wann gehts denn wieder donnerstags am Ehrenmal los????


Hallo Yvonne 

die Donnerstags treffen beginnen nächste Woche 
Lg Thomas


----------



## _melle_ (26. März 2014)

bin dabei

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## tom194 (26. März 2014)

Werde sehr wahrscheinlich auch kommen 
Gruss Thomas


----------



## jojo95 (27. März 2014)

Bin dabei, 
Johannes


----------



## hjw51 (27. März 2014)

Grüsse vom Hoherodskopf. Hansjörg


----------



## micha_12 (27. März 2014)

Komme auch
Lg Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (29. März 2014)

*Am Sonntag ist Umstellung auf Sommerzeit und damit beginnen auch wieder die Touren am Dienstag, 18:30 ab Kelkheim (Gundelhard) und am Donnerstag 18:00 ab Hofheim. Konkrete Informationen folgen.

Nutzt die Zeit bis Dienstag, sofern nicht vorhanden - transportables Trail-Cleaning Werkzeug (Garten- bzw. Astschere, kleine klappbare Astsäge etc.) zu beschaffen. Leider sind viele Wege mit Hinterlassenschaften aus Baumfällarbeiten (  )nur durch Umfahrungen quer durch den Wald befahrbar. Und das soll ja nicht so sein. 

Wenn jeweils alle mit anpacken, können wir die Abendrunden umsomehr geniessen. 

In diesem Sinn freue ich mich auf die kommenden Wochen bei hoffentlich meistens perfektem Wetter.*


----------



## bfri (31. März 2014)

Das Wetter verspricht auch am Dienstag trockene und warme Temperaturen bis 20°C. Ich werde versuchen, um 18:30 Uhr an der Gundelhard zu sein, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## uwe50 (31. März 2014)

Es ist kein Aprilscherz: Morgen beginnen wir wieder mit unseren Sommertouren und das bei prognosiziertem bestem Wetter. *Steckt transportables Trail-Cleaning Werkzeug (Garten- bzw. Astschere, kleine klappbare Astsäge etc.) in eure Rucksäcke. Leider sind viele Wege mit Hinterlassenschaften aus Baumfällarbeiten (  )nur durch Umfahrungen quer durch den Wald befahrbar. Und das soll ja nicht so sein. *Vergesst aber auch die Beleuchtung nicht, bei einer geplanten Rückkehr bis 20:30 Uhr wird es bereits wieder donkel sein.

*Dienstag, 01.04.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80. 
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen* bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf meinen Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen",  "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Termine
Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet.  Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*   Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland:  Link zur Ausschreibung*
*   Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage: Link zur Ausschreibung*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## bfri (31. März 2014)

Als Gewichtsausgleich für die Gartenschere können aber guten Gewissens die Schutzbleche daheim gelassen werden.


----------



## jojo95 (31. März 2014)

Fahre mit, 
Johannes


----------



## TiJoe (31. März 2014)

Ich werde auch versuchen direkt von der Arbeit rechtzeitig zu erscheinen.

Garantieren kann ich es leider nicht...

Gruß Joe


----------



## Friendlyman (31. März 2014)

Bin dabei.
Bis dahin
Gruß W.


----------



## Kokomikou (31. März 2014)

Ist mir alles zu trocken im Wald, ich komme auf keine Fall.


----------



## TiJoe (1. April 2014)

TiJoe schrieb:


> Ich werde auch versuchen direkt von der Arbeit rechtzeitig zu erscheinen.
> 
> Garantieren kann ich es leider nicht...
> 
> Gruß Joe



Sorry, aber es ist jetzt schon abzusehen, dass ich es leider doch nicht schaffen werde.

Viel Spaß euch!

Joe, der die Klappsäge schon im Rucksack hatte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## JonasTrail (1. April 2014)

Fahre heute auch das erste Mal mit!
Haftungsausschluss und Astschere liegen schon bereit, bis später...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (2. April 2014)

Beim Donnerstag Mitfahrtreff gibt es in dieser Sommersaison Änderungen. Die Ausschreibungen erfolgen unter dem Forumsnamen MTBMFTMTK mit dem Bild vom Main-Taunus-Kreis-Wappen. Sporadisch wird es zwei Termine geben:

Um 18:00 Uhr wird *Mrs. Rocky M.*  vor allem Touren für Frauen, MTB-Einsteiger und Genussbiker anbieten.
Um 18:30 Uhr startet die Gruppe der eher sportlichen und ambitionierten Mountainbiker mit *bfri, Kokomikou, **uwe50* und weiteren Guides.
Es ist nicht gewährleistet, dass jeden Donnerstag beide Termine stattfinden. Also die Ausschreibung immer sorgfältig lesen (und allenfalls mal zurückblättern). Entsprechen bitte bei der Anmeldung angeben: "Bin um 18.00 oder bin um 18:30 dabei".


*Donnerstag, 03.04.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:30 Uhr: *Wir umfahren Langenhain westlich Richtung Judenkopf und fahren über Lorsbach zurück nach Hofheim, so dass wir um ca. 20:30 bei der Pizzeria noch etwas plauschen können.


Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum.
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen* bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

Urs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Termine
Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet. Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland: Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage: Link zur Ausschreibung*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## Speeeeedy (2. April 2014)

Ich heb mal vorsichtig für 18:30Uhr die Hand, kanns aber noch nicht zu 100% sagen (Krankenlager zuhause...)


----------



## yvonne283 (2. April 2014)

Sven und ich sind 18 Uhr da


----------



## uwe50 (2. April 2014)

yvonne283 schrieb:


> Sven und ich sind 18 Uhr da



*Für diesen Donnerstag gibt es keine 18:00 Tour. Ihr könnt natürlich schon um 18:00 Uhr da sein, müsstet aber 30 Minuten warten 

Bitte immer exakt darauf achten, was ausgeschrieben ist.
*
Wir werden es am Donnerstag um 18:30 auch gemütlich nehmen, einige sind ja im Winter nicht durchgefahren. Also keine Angst, wir lassen euch nicht im Wald stehen.


----------



## _melle_ (3. April 2014)

bin dabei 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yvonne283 (3. April 2014)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Für diesen Donnerstag gibt es keine 18:00 Tour. Ihr könnt natürlich schon um 18:00 Uhr da sein, müsstet aber 30 Minuten warten
> 
> Bitte immer exakt darauf achten, was ausgeschrieben ist.
> *
> Wir werden es am Donnerstag um 18:30 auch gemütlich nehmen, einige sind ja im Winter nicht durchgefahren. Also keine Angst, wir lassen euch nicht im Wald stehen.


 
Oh ja wer lesen kann..... sind dann um 18:30 da


----------



## hjw51 (3. April 2014)

komme auch HJ


----------



## jojo95 (3. April 2014)

bin dabei. gruß, johannes


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. April 2014)

Mal schauen, ob sich gegen Abend der Regen verzogen hat oder wir in der Region sogar verschont werden. *Steckt transportables Trail-Cleaning Werkzeug (Garten- bzw. Astschere, kleine klappbare Astsäge etc.) in eure Rucksäcke. Leider sind viele Wege mit Hinterlassenschaften aus Baumfällarbeiten (  )nur durch Umfahrungen quer durch den Wald befahrbar. Und das soll ja nicht so sein. *Vergesst aber auch die Beleuchtung nicht, bei einer geplanten Rückkehr bis 20:30 Uhr wird es bereits wieder dunkel sein. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Dienstag, 08.04.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen* bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf meinen Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

Urs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet. Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland: Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## uwe50 (8. April 2014)

*Terminhinweis
*
*IG-Taunus Tour am 13.04.2014 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*
*
Infos zur geplanten Route : Voraussichtlich Saalburg, Sandplacken, Fuchstanz, Victoria Trail, abhängig von den Wetterbedingungen und den Teilnehmern. Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren.

Hier geht es zur Ausschreibung*

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt auf je 12 Personen (Gruppe Enduro und Cross Country). Anmeldung bitte direkt im Forum der "IG Taunus Tourenausschreiung".


----------



## 's Silke (8. April 2014)

Ich komme heute Abend mal wieder mit.

 Silke


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. April 2014)

Beim Donnerstag Mitfahrtreff gibt es in dieser Sommersaison Änderungen. Die Ausschreibungen erfolgen unter dem Forumsnamen MTBMFTMTK mit dem Bild vom Main-Taunus-Kreis-Wappen. Sporadisch wird es zwei Termine geben:

Um 18:00 Uhr wird *Mrs. Rocky M.* vor allem Touren für Frauen, MTB-Einsteiger und Genussbiker anbieten.
Um 18:30 Uhr startet die Gruppe der eher sportlichen und ambitionierten Mountainbiker mit *bfri,Kokomikou, **uwe50* und weiteren Guides.
Es ist nicht gewährleistet, dass jeden Donnerstag beide Termine stattfinden. Also die Ausschreibung immer sorgfältig lesen (und allenfalls mal zurückblättern). Entsprechen bitte bei der Anmeldung angeben: "Bin um 18.00 oder bin um 18:30 dabei".


*Donnerstag, 10.04.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr:*
Trailinspektionstour im Staufengebiet. Ziel ist es, vor der schnelleren Gruppe an der Pizzeria zu sein, damit die Pizzaauswahl möglichst groß ist ! Marion 

*18:30 Uhr: *
Die tendenziell eher sportliche Tour führt Richtung Gundelhard und je nach Kondition der Teilnehmer noch Richtung Langenhain. Um 20:30 Uhr wollen wir spätestens bei der Pizzeria zurück sein. Kokomikou versucht ebenfalls dabei zu sein. Urs



Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum.
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen* bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Termine*

*IG-Taunus Tour am Sonntag, 13.04.2014 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark.*
*Infos zur geplanten Route : Voraussichtlich Saalburg, Sandplacken, Fuchstanz, Victoria Trail, abhängig von den Wetterbedingungen und den Teilnehmern. Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren.
Hier geht es zur Ausschreibung*
Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt auf je 12 Personen (Gruppe Enduro und Cross Country). Anmeldung bitte direkt im Forum der "IG Taunus Tourenausschreiung".

*Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet. Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland: Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage: Link zur Ausschreibung*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## Stefan-DBN (9. April 2014)

Bin neu und versuche um 18:30 da zu sein

Stefan


----------



## lunker (10. April 2014)

Werde die Trailerkundung um 18 Uhr mitfahren.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## jojo95 (10. April 2014)

Bin um 18.30 am Start. 
Gruß, Johannes =)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (10. April 2014)

Hallo
werde um 18.00h die Trailerkundung mitmachen 

gruss Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (11. April 2014)

*IG-Taunus Tour(en) am Sonntag, 13.04.2014 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark.

Tour 1 (Enduro):
Tourdauer: ca. 3-3,5 Std.
Tourlänge: 25 km
Höhenmeter: ca. 800
Tempo: moderates Tourentempo
Fahrtechnik: Die Tour wird dieses Mal fahrtechnisch anspruchsvoller als die letzten Touren. Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln erforderlich, verblockte Abschnitte kommen auch vor. Das Tragen von Schonern wird sehr empfohlen. Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour S1/S2+ fahren.
Tourenguide: Chris, Stefan
Max.Gruppengröße: 12
Angemeldet für die Endurotour: 2 (Stand 09.04.2014 19:30)
Infos zur geplanten Route : Was, wie, wo genau gefahren wird machen wir abhängig von den Wetterbedingungen und den Teilnehmern.
Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren.

Tour 2 (CC):
Tourdauer: ca. 3,5 Std.
Tourlänge: 30 km
Höhenmeter: ca. 700
Tempo: Tourentempo, kein Renntempo
Fahrtechnik: Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln erforderlich.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour S0 - S1+ fahren.
Tourenguide: Urs, Oliver
Max.Gruppengröße: 12
Angemeldet für die CC-Tour: 5 (Stand 09.04.2014 19:30)
Infos zur geplanten Route : Voraussichtlich Saalburg, Sandplacken, Fuchstanz, Victoria Trail, abhängig von den Wetterbedingungen und den Teilnehmern. Wenn möglich werden vorwiegend schmale Wege / Trails befahren.

Hier geht es zur Ausschreibung*

Anmeldung bitte direkt im Forum der "IG Taunus Tourenausschreiung".


----------



## uwe50 (12. April 2014)

An diesem Wochenende

*UCI MTB World Cup 2014:
Pietermaritzburg, South Africa*

Live-Übertragung im Internet (und auch nachträglich )

Downhill Final:  Samstag,  12.04.14, 14:15 Uhr

Cross Country Woman, Sonntag, 13.04.14, 12:50 Uhr

Cross Country Man, Sonntag, 13.04.14, 15:20 Uhr

... und nicht nur zum schauen 

*IG-Taunus Tour(en) am Sonntag, 13.04.2014 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark.*


----------



## uwe50 (14. April 2014)

Holt nochmals die Winterklamotten aus dem Schrank. 7°C am Abend erinnern an Winterrunden. Dafür sollte es Trocken bleiben. 
*Steckt transportables Trail-Cleaning Werkzeug (Garten- bzw. Astschere, kleine klappbare Astsäge etc.) in eure Rucksäcke. Leider sind viele Wege mit Hinterlassenschaften aus Baumfällarbeiten (  )nur durch Umfahrungen quer durch den Wald befahrbar. Und das soll ja nicht so sein. *Vergesst aber auch die Beleuchtung nicht, bei einer geplanten Rückkehr bis 20:30 Uhr wird es bereits wieder dunkel sein. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Dienstag, 15.04.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen* bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf meinen Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

Urs
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet. Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland: Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## _melle_ (14. April 2014)

bin dabei
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. April 2014)

*Donnerstag, 17.04.14, 18.30 Uhr Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal. Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Heute übernehme ich mal. Wer Lust hat sich mir anzuschließen sei hiermit herzlich eingeladen. 
Gestartet wird um 18.30 Uhr ab Ehrendenkmal
Ich werde mich auch bemühen in moderatem Tempo unterwegs zu sein aber andererseits auch keine trail auszulassen. Ob wir um 20.30 Uhr bei der Pizzeria sind kann ich nicht garantieren. Nehmt daher lieber ein wenig Proviant mit.  ;-)


Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum.
Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken)

Gruß,
Lutz*


----------



## Marco3 (17. April 2014)

Bin dabei.
Gruss Marco


----------



## yvonne283 (17. April 2014)

Sven und ich sind auch dabei.


----------



## Rosinante2 (17. April 2014)

Wann Fahrt ihr denn wieder ab der Hohenmark? 
Oder hat jemand lust am Montag zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (17. April 2014)

Rosinante2 schrieb:


> Wann Fahrt ihr denn wieder ab der Hohenmark?
> Oder hat jemand lust am Montag zu fahren?


 
Ab Hohemark fahren wir mit dieser Gruppe eigentlich nie. Wenn, dann demnächst wieder ab ROTE MÜHLE und dann geht es immer in Richtung Feldbergebiet. Ab Hofheim bleiben wir zumeist im Heimatrevier rund um Staufen, Rossert oder Judenkopf.


----------



## yvonne283 (19. April 2014)

Marion wann fährst Du wieder?


----------



## -mats- (20. April 2014)

Endlich gehts wieder los! Jetzt muss nur meine Schulter heilen ...

Sagt mal hat zufällig jemand die Enduro-Strecke von der IG-Taunus Tour am *13.04.2014* aufgezeichnet oder weiss wo die grob lang gefahren sind (Startpunkt war Hohemark). Das würde mich mal sehr interessieren, wo diese Trails versteckt sind ... könnte ich mal üben ohne so eine Gruppe zu verlangsamen


----------



## sipaq (20. April 2014)

Rosinante2 schrieb:


> Wann Fahrt ihr denn wieder ab der Hohenmark?
> Oder hat jemand lust am Montag zu fahren?


Ich denke ich werde morgen ab Hohemark fahren. Vsl. so ab 11 Uhr


----------



## Rosinante2 (20. April 2014)

ich werde versuchen pünktlich da zu sein.


----------



## sipaq (21. April 2014)

Tja schade. Um 11 Uhr war keiner da. Bin dann allein los.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (21. April 2014)

Morgen ist Pause?


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. April 2014)

Da Urs sich noch im Urlaub befindet, übernehme ich morgen die Tour:

*Dienstag, 22.04.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Nach den üppigen Ostermahlen ist es Zeit wieder ein paar Kalorien zu verbrennen.  Der kleine Regenschauer heute Abend hat den Trails sicher sehr gut getan und es sollten beste Bedingungen herrschen. 

Wir drehen die ersten 8km auf Trails rund um den Kapellenberg und schlagen uns dann nach Langenhain rüber und schauen, wie weit wir kommen, so dass wir 20:30 Uhr wieder an der Gundelhard sind (Sonnenuntergang 20:31 Uhr).

Da mein Lampenakku schon sehr schwächelt, müssen wir entweder schneller fahren oder am Ende abkürzen (oder im schlimmsten Fall beides ). 

Gruß
*Birger*


Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mit fährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum.
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen* bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf meinen Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## bfri (21. April 2014)

@-mats-
Nein, siehe http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-mitfahrtreff-main-taunus-kreis.453424/page-122#post-11921863


----------



## Kokomikou (21. April 2014)

Na, da schließe ich mich doch mal an.
Und wir können schon 2 Gruppen machen: eine schnelle und
eine noch schnellere


----------



## Friendlyman (22. April 2014)

wahrscheinlich dabei


----------



## -mats- (22. April 2014)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (22. April 2014)

Komme auch


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. April 2014)

Beim Donnerstag Mitfahrtreff gibt es in dieser Sommersaison Änderungen. Die Ausschreibungen erfolgen unter dem Forumsnamen MTBMFTMTK mit dem Bild vom Main-Taunus-Kreis-Wappen. Sporadisch wird es zwei Termine geben:

Um 18:00 Uhr wird *Mrs. Rocky M.* vor allem Touren für Frauen, MTB-Einsteiger und Genussbiker anbieten.
Um 18:30 Uhr startet die Gruppe der eher sportlichen und ambitionierten Mountainbiker mit *bfri, Kokomikou, **uwe50* und weiteren Guides.
Es ist nicht gewährleistet, dass jeden Donnerstag beide Termine stattfinden. Also die Ausschreibung immer sorgfältig lesen (und allenfalls mal zurückblättern). Entsprechen bitte bei der Anmeldung angeben: "Bin um 18.00 oder bin um 18:30 dabei".


*Donnerstag, 23.04.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr (Marion = gemütlich): *Die Trails rund um den Judenkopf stehen auf dem Programm.

*18:30 Uhr: hier haben wir aktuell noch keinen Guide. Findet sich noch ein Freiwilliger?*


Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum.
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen* bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## yvonne283 (23. April 2014)

Sven und ich sind um 18 Uhr dabei


----------



## 's Silke (24. April 2014)

Ich komme auch bei der 18-Uhr-Truppe mit.

 Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (24. April 2014)

Werde auch um 18.00h dabei sein 
Gruss Thomas


----------



## Frank (24. April 2014)

Der lahme Admin würde gerne heute abend bei der gemütlichen Runde mit Marion mit


----------



## -mats- (24. April 2014)

1800 ist eher früh, wenn ich es schaffe bin ich dabei.


----------



## hjw51 (24. April 2014)

FAHRE 18.30 UHR WER FÄHRT NOCH MIT .??? Hansjörg.-------!


----------



## _melle_ (24. April 2014)

bin um 18:00 Uhr dabei
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ninerflow (24. April 2014)

Bin um 1800UHR dabei ...cu


----------



## Frank (24. April 2014)

Schaut etwas nach Gewitter aus ... naja wird's Rad mal wieder sauber


----------



## Klartext09 (26. April 2014)

Grüßt Euch,

ich bin der Neue 
Spaß teilweise beiseite, ich bin der Marco aus Kriftel und habe vor bei Euch in Kürze öfter mal mitzufahren. Allerdings muss ich mir vorher noch Kondition anquälen, bin aber fleißig dabei 
Finde es fast schon traurig, wie wenig ich hier die Trails kenne, obwohl ich Jahre gehabt hätte zu explorieren.


Und ich habe auch gleich eine Frage, die nur bedingt hier rein passt. Aber ihr seid halt aus der Gegend.
Ich habe einen wunderbaren Rahmen erstanden aber mir fehlt das Werkzeug für Steuersatz und Innenlager / Kurbel. Eigentlich keine wilde Operation, wenn die Bikeshops nicht auf Wochen ausgebucht wären und ich das Werkzeug nunmal nicht habe..

-> Habt ihr eine Idee, wo ich das kurzfristig leihen kann, nutzen kann, oder der Montageservice noch dieses Jahrzehnt möglich ist? Es ist so schlimm den Rahmen hier liegen zu haben und nicht zu nutzen 


Freue mich auf künftige Touren,

Gruß
Marco


----------



## kreisbremser (26. April 2014)

moin klartext,
wenn du bis ffm fahren willst, dann wird dir evtl hier geholfen.... http://www.frankfurter-fahrradsommer.de/2011/05/17/wohnzimmerwerkstatt-in-der-heidestrase-53-55/

ich kenn den laden zwar selbst noch nich, aber das konzept finde ich sehr ansprechend..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Klartext09 (26. April 2014)

Das klingt hervorragend, danke! Gleich mal anfragen.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. April 2014)

Die kommende Woche inkl. Feiertage scheint wettermäßig eher bescheiden zu werden (täglich eine Portion Regen  ). Vielleicht haben wir am Dienstag Glück. Vergesst die Beleuchtung nicht, bei einer geplanten Rückkehr bis 20:30 Uhr wird es bereits wieder dunkel werden. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

Dienstag, 29.04.14, 18:30 Uhr
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung* (links auf meinen Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

Urs (uwe50)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tourenwochen 2014*
In diesem Jahr plane ich folgende Tourenwochen, zu denen ich MitfahrerInnen, deren Partner, Freunde und Freundinnen gerne einlade. Es handelt sich nicht um eine kommerzielle Veranstaltung. Kosten werden unter den Teilnehmern transparent abgerechnet. Für eine Teilnahme sind die "Vorsorglicher Haftungsausschluss und Mitfahr-Regeln" zu unterzeichnen (wer dies noch nicht gemacht hat)

*Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland: Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung*
In der Hauptsache werden die Touren in der Singletrail-Skala den Schwieigkeitsgrd S0, S1 umfassen. Ihr solltet über eine gute Grundkondition verfügen, um Strecken von 20 - 40 km und 800 - 1200 Höhenmeter bei einer Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit von 8 - 10 km/h zu bewältigen. Für die Planung (Reservierung von Unterkünften) brauche ich möglichst schnell ein Feedback an
info @ uwe50.de.


----------



## uwe50 (29. April 2014)

*Aufgrund der Nässe sage ich die Tour für heute ab!*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. April 2014)

*Donnerstag, 01.05.14 *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr:  Es ist keine Tour geplant
18:30 Uhr:  Es ist keine Tour geplant*

*Sonntag, 4.5.14, 10:00 Uhr z.B. Bad Dürkheim*
Das Wetter soll ab kommenden Sonntag wieder stabil und sonnig werden. Gibt es Interesse an einer Tour in die nördliche Pfalz (so 40 km und 1000 Höhenmeter)? Meldet euch hier im Forum. Details zum Treffpunkt würde ich dann bis Samstag, 3.5. 18:00 Uhr hier veröffentlichen. 
Urs

Bitte beachten:
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum.
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen* bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## hjw51 (1. Mai 2014)

du meintest wohl am Donnerstag den 1 Mai HJ


----------



## hjw51 (1. Mai 2014)

Donnerstag 01 Mai keine Tour HJ


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (1. Mai 2014)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 01.05.14 *
> *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
> 
> *18:00 Uhr:  Es ist keine Tour geplant
> ...


----------



## tom194 (1. Mai 2014)

Hallo Urs
Tina und ich hätten Intresse 

Gruß Thomas


----------



## -mats- (3. Mai 2014)

Also ich bin bei der Pfalz-Tour auch gern dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (3. Mai 2014)

*Pfalztour*

*Sonntag, 04.05.14, 10:00 Uhr
Bad Dürkheim, Fronhofalle 72 *
In der Straße gibt es genügend freie Parkplätze.

Tourenlänge ca. 46 km, 1300 Höhenmeter, wobei wir je nach Kondition auch abkürzen können. Einkehr nach 3/4 der Strecke, also entsprechende Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen.Die Temperatur soll sich zwischen 12 und 15 Grad bewegen,

Bitte beachten: Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung* (links auf meinen Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

Urs (uwe50)

*Tourenwochen 2014
Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland:**Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14:**Link zur Ausschreibung*


----------



## tom194 (3. Mai 2014)

Tina und ich werden morgen dabei sein

gruß thomas


----------



## -mats- (3. Mai 2014)

Mitten ins Neubaugebiet, da bin ich mal gespannt


----------



## uwe50 (3. Mai 2014)

Ich kann noch 1 Person mitnehmen.
Abfahrt in Liederbach um 08:30.
Exakter Treffpunkt können wir (bis spätestens Sonntag, 08.00 Uhr) per SMS ( Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80. ) oder Unterhaltung ausmachen.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. Mai 2014)

Nach diesem perfekten Sonnen-Sonntag sieht die globale Niederschlagsprognose für die nächsten Tage wieder bescheiden aus. Noch können wir hoffen, dass das Main Taunus Gebiet wenigsten ein wenig verschont bleibt.  Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

Dienstag, 06.05.14, 18:30 Uhr
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung* (links auf meinen Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

Urs (uwe50)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Tourenwochen 2014*


*Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland: Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung*


----------



## Friendlyman (5. Mai 2014)

Versuche dabei zu sein.
Viele Grüße
W.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (5. Mai 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chicco81 (6. Mai 2014)

Ich würde mich dann auch mal anschließen, zum ersten mal


----------



## 's Silke (6. Mai 2014)

Ich komme auch mit.

 Silke


----------



## -mats- (6. Mai 2014)

Ich komme auch mit, laut Regenradar sind wir genau während der Regenpause unterwegs


----------



## hjw51 (6. Mai 2014)

bin auch dabei hj


----------



## bfri (6. Mai 2014)

Lutz und ich fahren jetzt erst aus Frankfurt los und werden es nicht rechtzeitig zur Gundelhard schaffen. Aber vielleicht trifft man sich unterwegs.


----------



## maxito (6. Mai 2014)

würde gerne bei euch mal mitfahrn! Leider muss ich immer bis um sechs arbeiten. Gibt es auch einen Treff zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr? Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar weitere Unflexible?


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. Mai 2014)

maxito schrieb:


> würde gerne bei euch mal mitfahrn! Leider muss ich immer bis um sechs arbeiten. Gibt es auch einen Treff zwischen 19 und 20 Uhr? Vielleicht finden sich ja noch ein paar weitere Unflexible?


 
Mir ist kein Treff bekannt. Wenn ein entsprechender Bedarf da ist, kannst Du z.B. hier beim  "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"
selber aktiv werden, oder hier am kommenden Sonntag teilnehmen: "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

---------------------------

Am Dienstag haben wir Glück gehabt. Kein Tropfen Regen während der Tour. Schauen wir mal, wie es am Donnerstag wird.

*Donnerstag, 08.05.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr:*
Wenn Urs zum Rettershof will, dann wollen wir das auch. Nur früher und langsamer!! Marion

*18:30 Uhr: *
Ich biete eine eher "flache" Tour Richtung Rettershof und zurück an. Urs (uwe50)


Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum mit Angabe der Teilnahme um 18.00 oder 18:30 Uhr.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen* bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## mtbikerFFM (8. Mai 2014)

Bin dabei, sofern es vom Wetter passt.


----------



## tom194 (8. Mai 2014)

Wenn's Wetter passt bin ich auf jeden Fall um 18.00h dabei

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (8. Mai 2014)

fahre ab Kriftel 17.45 Uhr Eis Café Venezia dabei hj


----------



## 's Silke (8. Mai 2014)

Ich komme auch bei den 18-Uhr-lern mit.

 Silke


----------



## Scott-Ron (8. Mai 2014)

Hi hallo!
weil i ja schon lag nich mehr dabei war fahre i heutezum wieder gewöhnen  die langsame runde mit.
Hoffen wir das es von oben trocken bleibt - ron


----------



## _melle_ (8. Mai 2014)

bin auch um 18:00 Uhr dabei
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## jojo95 (8. Mai 2014)

18.30 am Start. 
Bis gleich 
Johannes


----------



## yvonne283 (8. Mai 2014)

Sven und ich sind dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cubebea (8. Mai 2014)

Komme um 18:00 Uhr.
Bea


----------



## ninerflow (8. Mai 2014)

Bin dabei..


----------



## mtbikerFFM (8. Mai 2014)

Info von Urs: Tour um 18:30 Uhr fällt aus.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. Mai 2014)

*IG-Taunus Tour 
Sonntag, 11.05.2014 um 11:00 Uhr 
ab Oberursel Hohemark*

Anmeldung bitte im Thread "IG Taunus Tourenausschreibungen" oder per PN an IG-Taunus. Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. Mai 2014)

Aktuell sieht es wettermäßig noch nicht gut aus für den Dienstagabend.  Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.
*Dienstag, 06.05.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.
Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung* (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
Urs (uwe50)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tourenwochen 2014*

*Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland: Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung*


----------



## Friendlyman (13. Mai 2014)

wollte mitfahren.  Gruss W.


----------



## -mats- (13. Mai 2014)

Mal sehen ob wir genau die Regenpause treffen die das Regenradar ankündigt


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. Mai 2014)

Wärmer und trockener soll es werden. Wir freuen uns darauf.

*Donnerstag, 15.05.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* *Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr:*
Eine gemütliche Umrundung vom Judenkopf. Marion ist gesundheitlich verhindert. Spätestens um 20:30 wollen wir an der Pizzeria zurück sein. Urs (uwe50) 

*18:30 Uhr:*
K e i n e   Tour um 18:30 - Gerne kannst Du an der "gemütlichen" Tour um 18:00 teilnehmen. Urs (uwe50)


Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?*Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an*[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung *hier im Forum mit Angabe der Teilnahme um 18.00 oder 18:30 Uhr.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen*bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für"Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen","Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"oder"Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## yvonne283 (14. Mai 2014)

Sven und Yvonne sind dabei


----------



## jojo95 (15. Mai 2014)

Bin dabei; 
hoffentlich sind nicht wieder alle weg wie letze Woche 
Gruß Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lunker (15. Mai 2014)

Versuche um 18 Uhr da zu sein.Gruss Uwe


----------



## odu (15. Mai 2014)

Bin wohl mal wieder dabei!!

Grüßle


----------



## Friendlyman (15. Mai 2014)

Um 18.00 dabei. Gruss W.


----------



## _melle_ (15. Mai 2014)

bin dabei
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. Mai 2014)

*Ab sofort starten wir wieder bei der Roten Mühle*
(zitiert das  oder wiederholt das in der Anmeldung für diejenigen, die die Ausschreibung nicht mehr lesen )

Es wird warm diese Woche und auch regenarm. Und da wir nur noch 4 Wochen vor dem längsten Tag und der kürzesten Nacht entfernt sind, nutzen wir die Abende, um wieder Richtung Feldberg unterwegs zu sein. Die Rückkehr wird also zwischen 21.15 und 21.30 sein. Bitte unbedingt an ausreichende Beleuchtung denken (Sonnenuntergang 21:12).  

*Dienstag, 20.05.14, 18:30 Uhr*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier:Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung* (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
Urs (uwe50)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tourenwochen 2014*

*Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland: Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung*


----------



## Friendlyman (19. Mai 2014)

Wahrscheinlich dabei
LG W.


----------



## -mats- (19. Mai 2014)

Will auch mitkommen


----------



## kreisbremser (19. Mai 2014)

Ich schliess mich im herbst winter wieder der tour ab unterliederach an.leider schaff ichs nicht zeitlich und logistisch bis nach kelkheim.


----------



## Marco3 (19. Mai 2014)

Werde auch mitfahren.
Gruß Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (20. Mai 2014)

Dabei!

 Silke


----------



## uwe50 (20. Mai 2014)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> *Ab sofort starten wir wieder bei der Roten Mühle*



Zur Erinnerung auch an die bereits angemeldeten.


----------



## WayneS (20. Mai 2014)

Ich würde heute auch mitfahren (zum ersten Mal), versuche um 1830 dort zu sein.

Gruss,
Thomas


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. Mai 2014)

Warm bleibt es diese Woche, aber leider sieht die Prognose für Donnerstag leichten Regen vor. Also unbedingt vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Touren stattfinden.

*Donnerstag, 22.05.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* *Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr;*
Eine eher gemütliche Tour und damit es so bleibt, bin und bleibe ich diesmal immer an der Spitze . Um 20:15 wollen wir zurück bei der Pizzeria sein. Aufgrund der Wetter-Prognose: Bitte in jedem Fall nochmals um 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum nachschauen oder unter 0151 # 182 483 - 80 nachfragen, ob die Tour stattfindet. Urs (uwe50)
@Mrs. Rocky M. (Marion): Dir weiterhin gute Besserung!

*18:30 Uhr:*
K e i n e   geführte Tour um 18:30 Uhr mangels Guides. Falls jemand um 18:30 etwas zügiger fahren will, soll er das entsprechend vermerken um damit für sich die Chance erhöhen, statt alleine mit möglichen Mitfahrerinnen unterwegs zu sein. 

*Bei der Anmeldung jeweils die Uhrzeit angeben, also z.B. "bin um 18 Uhr dabei"*

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung *hier im Forum mit Angabe der Teilnahme um 18.00 oder 18:30 Uhr.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen*bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für"Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen","Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"oder"Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## vit44 (21. Mai 2014)

Hi Leute ! Mit wem kann man fährt nach Taunus für Down Hill fahren? Und zweite , es ist möglich ,wenn Bike für Cross Country ist, genauer cube Ltd, kein full Suspension, danke


----------



## -mats- (21. Mai 2014)

Wat? Erstmal ausnüchtern, dann nochmal fragen  Was genau willst du wissen? Sowas wie Leogang wirst du im Taunus eher nicht finden, ansonsten gibts alle Arten Strecken ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (22. Mai 2014)

Ich melde mich einmal vorsichtig für 18 Uhr an...

 Silke


----------



## yvonne283 (22. Mai 2014)

Sven und ich wollen es nicht riskieren


----------



## uwe50 (23. Mai 2014)

*Termine World Cup Nove Mesto (Live oder "On demand")
*
- XCE UCI MTB, Fr. 23.05.2014, 17:50 – 19:50 Uhr
- XCO UCI MTB, Damen, So. 25.05.2014, 10:50 – 12:50 Uhr
- XCO UCI MTB, Herren, So. 25.05.2014, 13:00 – 15:00 Uhr


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (26. Mai 2014)

*Ab sofort starten wir wieder bei der Roten Mühle*

Die Wetterprognosen:  2,9 mm mit 90 % Risiko , d.h. im Umkehrschluss, es gibt auch Chancen . Also, morgen um 17 Uhr hier nochmals ins Forum schauen (oder mich anrufen), ob eine Tour stattfindet.
*
Dienstag, 27.05.14, 18:30 Uhr*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier:Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung* hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung* (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
Urs (uwe50)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tourenwochen 2014*

*Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland: Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung*


----------



## Friendlyman (26. Mai 2014)

Dabei - bis morgen .
Wolfgang


----------



## WayneS (27. Mai 2014)

Ich bin dabei, wenn es denn stattfindet.
Gruß, Thomas


----------



## uwe50 (27. Mai 2014)

*Treffen für heute ist abgesagt*. Hier in Eschborn hat es gerade nochmals richtig geregnet und im Wald müsste es ebenfalls richtig nass sein.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. Mai 2014)

*Donnerstag, 29.05.14
Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal. Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

18:00 Uhr:
K e i n e   geführte Tour um 18:00 Uhr.

18:30 Uhr:
K e i n e   geführte Tour um 18:30 Uhr.*


----------



## Friendlyman (28. Mai 2014)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Treffen für heute ist abgesagt*. Hier in Eschborn hat es gerade nochmals richtig geregnet und im Wald müsste es ebenfalls richtig nass sein.


 Meines Erachtens nach gehört das in den Thread: "Warum ich heut nicht biken möchte."
War bis kurz vor dem Fuchstanz.
Kein Regen und der Wald war genau so nass wie sonst auch, wenns geregnet hat.
Also man kann sich auch mal was trauen.
Liebe Grüße und schönes langes Wochenende
W.


----------



## uwe50 (29. Mai 2014)

*Albstadt (DE): Der vierte World Cup dieses Jahr in der Vorschau*

*Der Zeitplan:*

*Freitag 30.05.14:*
09:30 Uhr World Cup Cross-Country Eliminiator – Qualifikation
17:00 Uhr World Cup Cross Country Eliminator – Endausscheidung (Red Bull TV Live)

*Samstag 31.05.14:*
13:15 Uhr GONSO UCI Juniors Series (XCO) – Juniorinnen
15:00 Uhr GONSO UCI Juniors Series (XCO) – Junioren
17:00 Uhr World Cup Olympic Cross Country (XCO) – Damen U23

*Sonntag 01.06.14:*
09:30 Uhr World Cup Olympic Cross-country – Herren U23
11:30 Uhr World Cup Olympic Cross Country (XCO) – Damen Elite (Red Bull TV Live)
14:00 Uhr World Cup Olympic Cross Country (XCO) – Herren Elite (Red Bull TV Live)

Alle Infos zur Veranstaltung findet ihr hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (2. Juni 2014)

*Die Tour plane ich Richtung Fuchstanz, Altkönig. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

Dienstag, 03.06.14, 18:30 Uhr

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
Urs (uwe50)*


----------



## mtbikerFFM (2. Juni 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## Kokomikou (2. Juni 2014)

Einer muss euch ja zum AK hoch ziehen 
Bin auch dabei


----------



## 's Silke (3. Juni 2014)

Und die Frauenquote muss auch gewahrt werden... dabei!

 Silke


----------



## bfri (3. Juni 2014)

Mit Rippenprellung werde ich dann mal @Kokomikou hinterherfahren und ihn ein bisschen ausbremsen...


----------



## WayneS (3. Juni 2014)

Bin auch dabei.

Thomas


----------



## Kokomikou (3. Juni 2014)

bfri schrieb:


> Mit Rippenprellung werde ich dann mal @Kokomikou hinterherfahren und ihn ein bisschen ausbremsen...


 
Ausbremsen geht doch aber nur wenn man vorfährt, oder??
Ich hänge mich auch gerne hinten an und fahre laaaaaaangsam, da kann man dann auch besser babbeln


----------



## Kokomikou (3. Juni 2014)

was n los hier?? keiner kommt mehr mit?? schreckt das bisschen Regen etwa ab??


----------



## Kokomikou (3. Juni 2014)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. Juni 2014)

Vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Touren stattfinden.

*Donnerstag, 05.06.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* *Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr;*
Feuchtfröhlich um den Judenkopf - prophylaktische Abkühlung vor dem nahenden Sommer ! Bis morgen,

Marion 

*18:30 Uhr:*
K e i n e geführte Tour um 18:30 Uhr mangels Guides. Falls jemand um 18:30 etwas zügiger fahren will, soll er das entsprechend vermerken um damit für sich die Chance erhöhen, statt alleine mit möglichen Mitfahrer/-innen unterwegs zu sein.

*Bei der Anmeldung jeweils die Uhrzeit angeben, also z.B. "bin um 18 Uhr dabei"*

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung *hier im Forum mit Angabe der Teilnahme um 18.00 oder 18:30 Uhr.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen*bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## akisu (4. Juni 2014)

@*Kokomikou*
Ist das von vom Main Plaza aus gemacht? Kommt man da einfach so hin? Ich wollte schon immer mal von der Main Seite aus die Skyline fotografieren.


----------



## hjw51 (5. Juni 2014)

bin dabei,fahre 17.45 Uhr ab Eis Café Venezia Kriftel ev 1,2,3 oder auch mehr Personen im Gepäck


----------



## 's Silke (5. Juni 2014)

Bis 18 Uhr am Ehrenmal...

 Silke


----------



## Dirk09 (5. Juni 2014)

@hjw51
wenn ihr 17:45 in Kriftel startet, wann ist dann Treffen in Hofheim? Würde gerne dazukommen!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Bobbypilot (5. Juni 2014)

Bin auch dabei, 18:00 in Hofheim am Ehrendenkmal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _melle_ (5. Juni 2014)

bin um 18:00 Uhr dabei
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## uwe50 (7. Juni 2014)

07-08.06Fort William (GBR) DHI

*Live Stream*
Der Livestream vom Downhill in Fort William wird am kommenden Sonntag, 08.06.2014 *von 15:15 bis 17:15 Uhr übertragen.* Wie gewohnt startet der Stream mit einer Zusammenfassung des Damenrennens und geht dann erst in der zweiten Hälfte des Herrenrennens zu den Live-Bildern über. Wer up to date bleiben will, der sollte das UCI-Live Timing einschalten und so zumindest die Zeiten im Auge behalten.

... auch nachträglich OnDemand


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. Juni 2014)

Allenfalls wäre der Regen heute Abend ja wenigstens warm. Trotzdem: Bitte um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet und wir es diesmal Richtung Altkönig schaffen.
*
Dienstag, 10.06.14, 18:30 Uhr*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.*Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?*Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an[email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung*hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung*(links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für"Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen","Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"oder"Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
Urs (uwe50)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tourenwochen 2014*

*Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland:Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage):Link zur Ausschreibung*


----------



## WayneS (10. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei.

Thomas


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. Juni 2014)

Vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Touren stattfinden.

*Donnerstag, 12.06.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr;*
Mal zur Abwechslung Richtung Rettershof ... Marion 

*18:30 Uhr:*
Ich würde zum Atzelberg fahren.....Gruß, Lutz 

*Bei der Anmeldung jeweils die Uhrzeit angeben, also z.B. "bin um 18 Uhr dabei"*

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an*[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung *hier im Forum mit Angabe der Teilnahme um 18.00 oder 18:30 Uhr.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen*bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## lunker (11. Juni 2014)

Bin um 18 Uhr dabei.

Gruss Uwe


----------



## axelwhite91 (12. Juni 2014)

Bin um 18 Uhr auch mal mit dabei...ist denn der Treffpunkt direkt am Ehrendenkmal? Sry, bin heute das erste mal dabei. Also hier:
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=Hofhe...r=Am+Ehrenmal,+65719+Hofheim&t=m&z=16&iwloc=A

Danke+Grüße,
Alex


----------



## uwe50 (12. Juni 2014)

18:00 dabei


----------



## WayneS (12. Juni 2014)

Ich bin um 18:30 dabei.

Gruss, Thomas


----------



## odu (12. Juni 2014)

Sorry.... kann mir jemand helfen.

Der eine schreibt, bin um 18:00 dabei; ein anderer komme um 18:30...ist da was an mir vorbei gegangen.

Würde mitfahren wollen...nur wann dnn jetzt??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (12. Juni 2014)

Es gibt, wie es in der Ausschreibung steht, 2 Gruppen. Die eine, etwas langsamer und gemütlicher fahrende Gruppe, startet um 18 Uhr. Die andere, gedacht als etwas zügiger fahrende Gruppe bzw. für die, die es um 18 Uhr nicht schaffen, startet um 18.30.
Beide Gruppen starten ab Ehrenmal. Aussuchen also für Dich.


----------



## axelwhite91 (12. Juni 2014)

ich bin 18 Uhr dort


----------



## odu (12. Juni 2014)

Sorry...habs jetzt gelesen.

Bin um 18:00 dabei...hoffe bin Euch nicht zu langsam.

Grüßle
Udo


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. Juni 2014)

Am fast längsten Tag in diesem Jahr erklimmen wir den Feldberg und fahren ab über X-Trail, Rot-Kreuz-Trail ...
*
Dienstag, 17.06.14, 18:30 Uhr*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung *hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung*(links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
Urs (uwe50)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tourenwochen 2014*

*Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland: Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung*


----------



## Keepiru (16. Juni 2014)

Wäre morgen gern wiedermal dabei wenn ihr mich nochmal mitnehmen wollt.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (16. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## tom194 (17. Juni 2014)

versuche auch zu kommen

gruß Thomas


----------



## Keepiru (17. Juni 2014)

Danke fürs mitnehmen! War ne feine Tour.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (18. Juni 2014)

*Donnerstag, 19.06.14 *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr;*
k e i n e   Tour

*18:30 Uhr:*
k e i n e  Tour

*Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Juni 2014)

Heute ist die Tour geplant Richtung Fuchstanz, süd-östlich am Altkönig runter, Kocherfels, Mammolsheiner Wellen und zurück Richtung rote Mühle mit geplanter Ankunft um 21:30. 
*
Dienstag, 24.06.14, 18:30 Uhr*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an[email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung*hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung*(links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
Urs (uwe50)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tourenwochen 2014*

*Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland: Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung*


----------



## Friendlyman (24. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei. Bis nachher. LG. W.


----------



## -mats- (24. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei


----------



## 's Silke (24. Juni 2014)

Ich komme mit, wenn ich's schaffe...

 Silke


----------



## Klartext09 (24. Juni 2014)

Wäre auch zum ersten mal dabei


----------



## Marco3 (24. Juni 2014)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hjw51 (24. Juni 2014)

versuche auch da zu sein hj


----------



## Klartext09 (24. Juni 2014)

werde es doch nicht schaffen..


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. Juni 2014)

*Sonder-Mittwochstreff *
*wegen *
*Deutschland Spiel*

Da am Donnerstag um 18 Uhr das Deutschland Spiel gegen USA stattfindet, werde ich heute (Mittwoch!) eine flotte 30km Runde in Richtung Kapellenberg, Gundelhard, Staufen, Fischbach, Steinbruch, Eppstein fahren (so der Plan). Wenn jemand möchte, kann er/sie sich dran hängen.

Gruß
Birger

Treffpunkt ist *um 18:30 Uhr*.

*Mittwoch, 25.06.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mit fährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an*[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung *hier im Forum.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen* bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## WayneS (25. Juni 2014)

Gute Idee! Bin dabei.

Gruß, Thomas


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. Juni 2014)

Vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Donnerstag, 26.06.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:15 Uhr !! - heute  nur ein Termin*
Für solche, die Ihre Kalorien lieber beim Radfahren statt Daumen drücken verlieren wollen eine Runde Richtung Judenkopf. Um 
20:15 werden wir dann das für DE entscheidende Fussballresultat bei der Pizzeria erfahren 
uwe50 (Urs)

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben.Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.*Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?*Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an*[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung *hier im Forum mit Angabe der Teilnahme um 18.00 oder 18:30 Uhr.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen*bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## 's Silke (26. Juni 2014)

Ich denke, ich werde beides kombinieren: Daumen drücken und Kalorien verlieren ...


----------



## tom194 (26. Juni 2014)

Werde auch kommen
Gruß Thomas


----------



## Scott-Ron (26. Juni 2014)

Bin auch mal wieder da ! 
Bis dann


----------



## uwe50 (27. Juni 2014)

*IG-Taunus Tour am 29.06.2014 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Treffpunkt: *
Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
Navigationsgerät Alfred-Lechler-Straße 6, 61440 Oberursel (Taunus) ‎

*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr

*CC-Tour (Cross Country)*
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3,5 – 4 Std.
*Tourlänge:* 33 km
*Höhenmeter:* ca. 750
*Tempo:* Tourentempo, kein Renntempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln erforderlich.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour S0 - S1+ fahren.
Optimal für die Tour wäre ein MTB mit 100-130mm Federweg.
Wenn möglich werden Naturbelassene Wege gefahren.
*Tourenguide:* Marko
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10
*Angemeldet für die CC-Tour: siehe in der Originalausschreibung*

*Anmeldung* bitte im Thread der IG-Taunus oder per PN an IG-Taunus.
Solltet ihr nach erfolgter Anmeldung den Termin nicht wahrnehmen können, gebt bitte Bescheid, damit der Platz ggf. weiter vergeben werden kann.

Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V. http://www.dimb.de/touren-a-treffs/teilnahmehinweise
Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist ab der dritten Tour erforderlich.
Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei Regen fällt die Tour aus, das werden wir aber mindestens 3 Std. vor der Tour bekanntgeben.

Also bis dann!

Eure DIMB IG Taunus
Marko


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. Juni 2014)

Wir holen die Tour vom letzten Dienstag nach: Geplant Richtung Fuchstanz, süd-östlich am Altkönig runter, Kocherfels, Wellen und zurück Richtung rote Mühle mit geplanter Ankunft um 21:30.
*
Dienstag, 01.07.14, 18:30 Uhr*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung*hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung*(links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
Urs (uwe50)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tourenwochen 2014*

*Bayerischer Wald, Sa. 23.08 bis Sa. 30.8.14 im Arberland:Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage):Link zur Ausschreibung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (30. Juni 2014)

bin dabei


----------



## iliakinker (30. Juni 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. Juli 2014)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (2. Juli 2014)

Die Wetterarten deuten auf einen sonnigen, warmen Sommertag. Trotzdem vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Touren stattfinden.

*Donnerstag, 03.07.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr;*
Mir wird bis heute Abend noch was einfallen !

Bis nachher, Marion 
Stand 3.7., 07:50 angemeldet: horror, Yvonne, to406ki  



*18:30 Uhr:*
*Stand 12:50 Uhr sind wir zu zweit. Wir fahren Richtung Eppstein und über den Staufen zurück.* Urs 

*Bei der Anmeldung jeweils die Uhrzeit angeben, also z.B. "bin um 18 Uhr dabei"*

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.*Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung*hier im Forum mit Angabe der Teilnahme um 18.00 oder 18:30 Uhr.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen*bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## horror (2. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei - 18.00


----------



## Keepiru (2. Juli 2014)

Wenn einer nach der Tour gestern über ein AM-Hardtail nachdenkt..... 
Den 456EVO-Rahmen gibt es heute für 182,30€
http://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/FROO456E2/on-one-456-evo2-frame


----------



## ninerflow (2. Juli 2014)

Fährt Marion um 1800UHR?
Yvonne fragt...


----------



## iliakinker (2. Juli 2014)

Ich würde gerne wissen was so toll war bei der Tour das alle einem Haardtrail haben wollen ?  Wenn einer nach der Tour gestern über ein AM-Hardtail nachdenkt.....


----------



## Keepiru (2. Juli 2014)

Wer waren denn die beiden die gestern Interesse an einer Donnersbergtour am Samstag angemeldet hatten?
Bitte meldet euch mal bei mir. Ich will am Samstag in jedem Fall dort fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (3. Juli 2014)

bin dabei 18uhr


----------



## lantama (3. Juli 2014)

Hallo, wäre um 1830 gerne das erste Mal dabei.


----------



## hjw51 (3. Juli 2014)

fahre 17.45 Uhr von Kriftel Eis Café Venezia,je nach dem wer kommt fahre ich 18 oder 18.30 uhr hj


----------



## WayneS (3. Juli 2014)

Bin um 18:30 dabei


----------



## -mats- (3. Juli 2014)

Was ist denn der donnersberg?

Ich bin wahrscheinlich um 18:30 dabei


----------



## akisu (3. Juli 2014)

ich bin auch mit dabei bei der 18uhr donnersbergtour heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (3. Juli 2014)

Werde auch kommen wo ich mitfahre Muss ich noch mal schaun wie es zeitlich klappt


----------



## yvonne283 (3. Juli 2014)

Ich bin auch um 18 Uhr dabei


----------



## iliakinker (3. Juli 2014)

binn auch dabei


----------



## MichaelFFM (3. Juli 2014)

Ich werde dann auch mal wieder mitkommen.


----------



## Klartext09 (3. Juli 2014)

Ebenfalls um 18 dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. Juli 2014)

*Dienstag, 08.07.14, 18:30 Uhr*

*Achtung!*
*Unfallbedingt kann uwe50 bis Ende August keine Touren mehr führen. Für eine Tour müsst ihr euch selber organisieren. wir schlagen folgende Spieregel vor:*

*Wenn sich mindestens 2 hier im Forum anmelden, fährt man gemeinsam eine Tour und weitere Teilnehmer sind eingeladen*
*Bei schlechter Witterung wird die Tour allenfalls bis 17 Uhr durch den Erstanmelder abgesagt. Sie findet dann offiziell nicht statt.*
*Nutzt bitte für weitere Abstimmungen, Rückfragen oder andere Themen die Möglichkeit der Unterhaltung (früher Private Nachricht) *

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung *hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung*(links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", " Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
Urs (uwe50)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tourenwoche 2014: Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung*


----------



## mtbikerFFM (7. Juli 2014)

Oh je. Was auch immer passiert ist, gute Besserung!


----------



## -mats- (7. Juli 2014)

Oh oh! Ich wünsche eine komplikationslose Genesung! Hoffentlich war es nichts allzu schlimmes ...

Touren fahre ich immer gerne mit, da ich aber eine navigstionsniete bin kann ich nur mit nicht voraus fahren ...


----------



## lantama (7. Juli 2014)

Urs, ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung !


----------



## iliakinker (7. Juli 2014)

wenn das Wetter passt würde gerne mitfahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iliakinker (7. Juli 2014)

Ich möchte mich bei den Organisatoren des Treffs bedanken weil das eine tolle Sache ist. Ich binn froh das ich nicht mehr alleine fahren muss. Vielen dank für die Organisation.


----------



## Klartext09 (7. Juli 2014)

Schließe mich iliakinker an, super Sache! 

Wäre 18.30 dabei. 

Gute Besserung an den Verunglückten :/


----------



## Scott-Ron (8. Juli 2014)

Hi urs !
Hab selbst lezte Woche einen Unfall gehabt und dabei (gott sei dank) mehr Glück als verstand gehabt  .
Lass es dir gut gehen , erhole dich gut du wist nich jünger !!!
Einer deiner Mitfahrer der sehr viel von dir und den "alteingesessenen" gelernt hat !!!
Ron


----------



## kreisbremser (8. Juli 2014)

gute besserung,urs.


----------



## MichaelFFM (8. Juli 2014)

Auch von mir gute Besserung Urs.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## yvonne283 (8. Juli 2014)

Von uns auch Gute Besserung!


----------



## Grabby (8. Juli 2014)

Hallo Urs, ich wünsche Dir gute Besserung

Armin


----------



## iliakinker (9. Juli 2014)

7:1 lol


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. Juli 2014)

Hallöle,

auch ich werde die nächsten 2 Wochen keinen Donnerstags-18:00Uhr Biketreff machen können, da ich urlaubstechnisch unterwegs bin. Die Frage ist, ob sich einer der fleißigen ortskundigen Mitfahrer bereit erklärt, einen oder beide Donnerstage vorneweg zu fahren? Es werden  weder bei der Wegwahl noch beim Führen der Gruppe Höchstleistungen erwartet. Es soll auch erfahrene Guides geben, die schon mal die Hälfte der Gruppe verloren haben (hüstel ).

Also wer hat Lust?

Ansonsten wünsch ich Urs auch noch mal auf diesem Wege alles Gute,

Marion 


*Donnerstag, 10.07.14 
*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.**Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr;*
-- fällt aus --

*18:30 Uhr:*
*JoJo95 hat sich bereit erklärt. Falls die Tour wg. Regen nicht stattfindet, wird er bis 17 Uhr in diesem Thema Bescheid geben.*

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben.Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an*[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung *hier im Forum


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo95 (9. Juli 2014)

Ich fahre gerne um 18.30 mit und kann notfalls auch vorneweg fahren. 
LG, Johannes


----------



## iliakinker (9. Juli 2014)

wenn es nicht regnet bin unbedingt dabei. habe evtl. eine Kollegen dabei. Ich hoffe das da noch jemand kommt. in Hofheim oder ?


----------



## Kokomikou (10. Juli 2014)

Ich würde nächsten Dienstag wohl mal vorausfahren, wenn ihr mir denn folgen wollt


----------



## yvonne283 (10. Juli 2014)

Macht Ihr dann ne lockere Tour um 18:30?


----------



## _melle_ (10. Juli 2014)

bei einer gemütlichen Tour bin ich dabei.

Hallo Urs,ich wünsche dir gute Besserung.

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## hjw51 (10. Juli 2014)

komme auch hj


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (10. Juli 2014)

komme auch und wir fahren um 18.30h ist das richtig ???

gruß Thomas


----------



## jojo95 (10. Juli 2014)

Jep, 18.30


----------



## tom194 (10. Juli 2014)

okay


----------



## iliakinker (10. Juli 2014)

schön nass sind wir geworden goil.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. Juli 2014)

*Dienstag, 15.07.14, 18:30 UhrRote Mühle, Kelkheim
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

*


*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.

Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.

Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.

Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack

Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]

Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*
*Anmeldung hier im Forum
Bis Dienstag, Gruß, Lutz*


----------



## -mats- (14. Juli 2014)

Wenn das Wetter hält bin ich gerne dabei ...


----------



## hjw51 (14. Juli 2014)

fahre mit hj


----------



## bfri (14. Juli 2014)

Wenn ich es zeitlich packe, wäre ich auch mal wieder dabei. Flotte Runde zum Feldberg hoch und wieder nunner.


----------



## Kokomikou (14. Juli 2014)

Klar flott hoch und flott wieder runter. Wird doch schon früher wieder dunkel, was bleibt uns anderes übrig


----------



## iliakinker (14. Juli 2014)

wenn ich zeitlich schaffe und das wetter mitspielt, bin dann auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till_65812 (15. Juli 2014)

Bin als Neuling auch dabei, bis nachher!


----------



## WayneS (15. Juli 2014)

Bin dabei.
Thomas


----------



## -mats- (15. Juli 2014)

Kokomikou schrieb:


> Klar flott hoch und flott wieder runter. Wird doch schon früher wieder dunkel, was bleibt uns anderes übrig


Um Gottes Willen, denkt an mein Herz


----------



## bfri (15. Juli 2014)

@-mats- 
Wer sich auf Lutz einlässt, muss wissen, was er tut.


----------



## Kokomikou (15. Juli 2014)

Nein....sie wissen nicht was sie tun


----------



## Kokomikou (15. Juli 2014)

Ich komme heute mit meinem Downhiller


----------



## uwe50 (16. Juli 2014)

Donnerstag, 17.07.2014
18:00 Uhr
Marion ist noch im Urlaub 
18:30 Uhr
Ich falle Unfall bedingt bis Ende August als Guide aus. 

Lösung : jemand ergreift die Initiative! 

uwe50


----------



## hjw51 (17. Juli 2014)

also ich bin da für eine zwei Std
Abendrunde. 18.30 Uhr HJ


----------



## Friendlyman (17. Juli 2014)

könnte ne Tour Richtung Rossert machen.
Bis nachher
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jojo95 (17. Juli 2014)

Hört sich gut an, 
bis gleich, 
Johannes


----------



## -mats- (17. Juli 2014)

1830 wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## MichaelFFM (17. Juli 2014)

Komme auch mit.

@hjw51 wollen wir uns am Venezia wieder treffen ? Wenn welche Uhrzeit ?


----------



## -mats- (17. Juli 2014)

Tut mir leid ich habe es nicht rechtzeitig nach Hause geschafft


----------



## hjw51 (19. Juli 2014)

führe Morgen Sonntag 09.30 Uhr von Kriftel Eis Café Venezia,eine
ADFC mtb Tour zum Glaskopf. Um 11.30 Uhr findet dort ein MTB Gottesdienst (Ev) statt. Lg Hansjörg


----------



## Friendlyman (21. Juli 2014)

Morgen ist wieder mal Dienstag.....Rote Mühle ???
18.30 Wer kommt noch mit ????
Bis morgen. ???
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaelFFM (22. Juli 2014)

Ich würde mitfahren.

@Friendlyman wollen wir uns wo treffen und gemeinsam zur Roten Mühle hochfahren ?
Denke am besten in Liederbach oder ? Ich komme aus Zeilsheim.

Gruss


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Juli 2014)

Vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Touren stattfinden.

*Donnerstag, 24.07.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* *Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr;*
Da unsere Dolomitenrunde leider schon wieder vorbei ist, wird morgen eben mal wieder gemütlich im Taunus gebiked !

Marion 

*18:30 Uhr:*
Wer hat Lust zu guiden? Wenn sich kein(e) Freiwillige(r) findet, fällt die schnellere 18:30Uhr-Runde leider aus .


*Bei der Anmeldung jeweils die Uhrzeit angeben, also z.B. "bin um 18 Uhr dabei"*

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung *hier im Forum mit Angabe der Teilnahme um 18.00 oder 18:30 Uhr.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen*bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## -mats- (23. Juli 2014)

Auch wenn Urs mich wegen Offtopic haut 

Wer ist hier im Umkreis, so Hofheim bis Kronberg, der Bikeschrauber eures Vertrauens? Ich brauche jemand der mir gewissenhaft Gabel und Dämpfer einbaut. Hibike ist immer relativ lange Wartezeit, die Fahrradfreunde sind mir zu unfreundlich ... schickt mir doch ne PM, wenn ihr einen Tip für mich habt


----------



## 's Silke (24. Juli 2014)

Also, ich wäre um 18 Uhr schon einmal dabei...

 Silke


----------



## akisu (24. Juli 2014)

ich auch


----------



## hjw51 (24. Juli 2014)

komme um 18.00 uhr würde aber auch
18.30 Uhr fahren wenn noch Anmeldungen eingehen Hansjörg


----------



## _melle_ (24. Juli 2014)

bin um 18:00 Uhr dabei
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MichaelFFM (24. Juli 2014)

Komme auch mit 18:00 oder 18:30 ist mir egal.

@hjw51 am Venezia um 17:45 treffen ?

Gruss

Michael


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. Juli 2014)

Hier im Industriepark gewittet es gerade. Sollte sich das nicht bald verzogen habe, werde ich es nicht rechtzeitig zum Biketreff schaffen.

Für den Fall, daß es noch einer liest, es nachher in Hofheim nicht gewittert, sich jemand am Ehrenmal einfindet und ich nicht da sein sollte, radelt doch ohne mich los, falls einer dabei ist, der sich auskennt. Puhhhh, langer Satz.....

Vielleicht bis gleich????

Marion


----------



## 's Silke (24. Juli 2014)

Ich stecke auch gerade unter einer Brücke in FFM-West fest, weil es schüttet. Wenn, dann schaffe ich es eh nur um halb 7...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MichaelFFM (24. Juli 2014)

Ich steh auch unter einem baum im zigeleipark kriftel und es schüttet... also wenn dann bei mir auch 18:30.


----------



## asroc (28. Juli 2014)

Hallo zusammen!

Ist für diese Woche Donnerstag (31.07.) eine Ausfahrt geplant?
Ein Kollege und ich würden bei der 18:00 Uhr Runde mit dabei sein wollen.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. Juli 2014)

Vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Touren stattfinden.

*Donnerstag, 31.07.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* *Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr;*
Neuer Versuch: Bbn mal gespannt, ob der Donnerstag diesmal gewitterfrei ist . Bei den aktuellen Wetterbedingungen bitte vorm Losfahren unbedingt nochmal ins Forum schauen!!!!

Marion 

*18:15 Uhr:*
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, würde ich 15 Minuten später, gegen *18:15 Uhr* losfahren. Grobes Ziel Marxheim, Langenhain, Bahai, Lorsbach. Bin aber auch für andere Ideen offen.

Birger 


*Bei der Anmeldung jeweils die Uhrzeit angeben, also z.B. "bin um 18 Uhr dabei"*

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung *hier im Forum mit Angabe der Teilnahme um 18.00 oder 18:30 Uhr.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen*bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## Steppengustl (30. Juli 2014)

asroc schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen!
> 
> Ist für diese Woche Donnerstag (31.07.) eine Ausfahrt geplant?
> Ein Kollege und ich würden bei der 18:00 Uhr Runde mit dabei sein wollen.



Moin, nur vollständigkeitshalber - ich bin der Kollege und werde am Donnerstag zum ersten Mal dabei sein.

CU


----------



## hjw51 (30. Juli 2014)

ich fahre auch mit HJ


----------



## 's Silke (31. Juli 2014)

Ich auch: 18 Uhr!

 Silke


----------



## ninerflow (31. Juli 2014)

Bin auch dabei heute Abend.. bei schönstem Wetter..


----------



## Till_65812 (31. Juli 2014)

Bin auch dabei, Donnerstags zum ersten Mal....18h!


----------



## bfri (31. Juli 2014)

Wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, werde ich gegen 18:15 Uhr in Richtung Langenhain starten, falls jemand mit möchte.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-mitfahrtreff-main-taunus-kreis.453424/page-131#post-12176938


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WayneS (31. Juli 2014)

Würde mich um 18:15 anschliessen

Thomas


----------



## lantama (31. Juli 2014)

Bin auch 18:15 dabei


----------



## akisu (31. Juli 2014)

ich bin 18 uhr dabei


----------



## Friendlyman (31. Juli 2014)

bin um 18.00 dabei. VG. Wolfgang


----------



## MichaelFFM (31. Juli 2014)

Fahre mit ab 18:00 oder 18:15 mal schauen.


----------



## Arachne (31. Juli 2014)

Bin auch schon 18.  Du W., hast Du `ne Dämpferpumpe dabei? (Schon wieder...)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## properzel (2. August 2014)

Mist, verpasst!
Ist wer dieses Wochenende unterwegs, ich kenn mich hier leider nicht aus, wuerde mich gerne an Leute anschliessen, die ein Plan haben..


----------



## uwe50 (2. August 2014)

*An diesem Wochenende: **UCI MTB WORLD CUP 2014*
*MONT-SAINTE-ANNE, CANADA*

XCE Eliminator Women and Men Elite, Freitag, 01.08.14, 23:50 Uhr (On Demand)
DHI Downhill Woman and Men, Samstag, 02.008.14, 20:15 Uhr (Live)
XCO Cross Country Woman, Sonntag, 03.08.14, 18:45 Uhr (Live)
XCO Cross Country Man, Sonntag, 03.08.14, 21:15 Uhr (Live)


----------



## Friendlyman (5. August 2014)

Bin um 18.30 an der roten Mühle und hoffe, dass ich nicht allein da bin. 
Spontane Tour nach der Urschen Vorgabe Richtung Hochtaunus. Licht nicht vergessen 
Bis nachher! ???
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang
Ich guck um 17.00 nochmal rein


----------



## 's Silke (5. August 2014)

Lieber Wolfgang,

ich versuche auch zugegen zu sein.

 Silke


----------



## -mats- (5. August 2014)

Ich denke ich schaffs heute auch rechtzeitig


----------



## Friendlyman (7. August 2014)

Vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Touren stattfinden.

*Donnerstag, 07.08.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* *Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr;*
Neuer Versuch: Bbn mal gespannt, ob der Donnerstag diesmal gewitterfrei ist . Bei den aktuellen Wetterbedingungen bitte vorm Losfahren unbedingt nochmal ins Forum schauen!!!!
????


*18:30 Uhr:*
Wenn jemand Interesse hat, würde ich 15 Minuten später, gegen *18:15 Uhr* losfahren. Grobes Ziel Marxheim, Langenhain, Bahai, Lorsbach. Bin aber auch für andere Ideen offen.

????


*Bei der Anmeldung jeweils die Uhrzeit angeben, also z.B. "bin um 18 Uhr dabei"*

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung *hier im Forum mit Angabe der Teilnahme um 18.00 oder 18:30 Uhr.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen*bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
Zuletzt bearbeitet: 31. Juli 2014
MTBMFTMTK, 29. Juli 2014 Melden
#3255 + Multi-Zitat Zitieren

Hab schon bischen Motivationsarbeit geleistet.
Bis nachher...... wer immer auch fährt.
Weiß nicht ob ich dabei sein kann. Viel Spass Wolfgang


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. August 2014)

Hallöle,

sorry für die extreme Verspätung: ich wär heut abend um 18Uhr vor Ort, um ein gemütliches Ründchen zu drehen. Fahr aber sehr gerne auch mal dem Wolfgang hinterher und kümmere mich dabei um die Kranken und Schwachen, also eben um mich selber )

Bis später, Marion


----------



## Flower7 (7. August 2014)

Moin,

versuch heute auch am Start zu sein 

Bis denne


----------



## hjw51 (7. August 2014)

bin dabei,fahre 17.45 Uhr ab Kriftel ,Eis Café Venezia HJ


----------



## 's Silke (7. August 2014)

Ich würde mich um 18 Uhr anschließen.

 Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (7. August 2014)

Marion famavor.
Bis gleich
Wolfgang


----------



## AnkoGenius (7. August 2014)

Sooo, liebe Leute...

Ich werde mich heute auch mal wieder versuchen 
Wie war das noch? "ist wie Fahrrad fahren, das verlernt man nie ;-)"

VG aus Vilbel
Andreas


----------



## akisu (7. August 2014)

bin auch 18 uhr dabei


----------



## Arachne (7. August 2014)

versuche rechtzeitig da zu sein


----------



## tomtomba (7. August 2014)

komme auch....
18:00


----------



## uwe50 (8. August 2014)

*UCI MTB WORLD CUP 2014: *
*WINDHAM, US*

*Life oder nach der Veranstaltung "On Demand"*

*XCE Cross Country Eliminator, Freitag, 08.08.14, 23:50 Uhr 
DHI Downhill Finals, Samstag, 09.08.14, 20:15 Uhr
XCO Cross Country Women, Sonntag, 10.08.14, 18:45 Uhr
XCO Cross Country Men, Sonntag, 10.08.14, 21:15 Uhr
*


----------



## micha_12 (12. August 2014)

Hey,
gibt's noch Mitfahrer (oder sogar Guides) für 18:30 an der roten Mühle ???
Dann würd ich versuchen pünktlich da zu sein, das Wetter scheint ja mit zu spielen, mal schaun wie's von unten ist 
LG Michael


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. August 2014)

*Vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Touren stattfinden.*

*Donnerstag, 14.08.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal. Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr;*
*Sorry, ich falle leider schon wieder aus. Kann mich jemand vertreten? Wolfgang, Silke, Mathias, ....? *

*Marion *

*18:30Uhr:*
*????*

*Bei der Anmeldung jeweils die Uhrzeit angeben, also z.B. "bin um 18 Uhr dabei"*

*Bitte beachten:*



*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.

Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.

Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.

Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack

Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]

Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*
*Anmeldung hier im Forum mit Angabe der Teilnahme um 18.00 oder 18:30 Uhr.*

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationenbitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".*


----------



## mathias (12. August 2014)

Bin "leider" in Maribor.

Das nächste mal gerne.

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (14. August 2014)

Ich werde um 18 Uhr da sein.

 Silke


----------



## _melle_ (14. August 2014)

bin um 18:00 Uhr dabei
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## akisu (14. August 2014)

bin auch 18 uhr dabei


----------



## iliakinker (14. August 2014)

Fahren wir oder nicht ?


----------



## iliakinker (14. August 2014)

Fahren wir oder nicht ?


----------



## 's Silke (14. August 2014)

iliakinker schrieb:


> Fahren wir oder nicht ?



Ich komme mal zum Treffpunkt, dann schauen wir weiter.
Hier in Liederbach kam gerade eine kleine Schauer herunter.

Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (16. August 2014)

Hallo. Bin neu hier.
Hat einer Lust heute (Samstag, 16.8.) oder morgen zu fahren ?
Umgebung Hofheim oder auch zum/am Feldberg ?
Hätte Lust auf eine Tour von ca. 2 bis 4h.
Gerne gute, technische, aber fahrbare Trails.
Reine 100% XC-Ausdauer-Fahrten sind nicht 100% meine Spezialität, geht aber zur Not auch.
Kenne ein paar Touren um Hofheim, mehrere am Feldberg.
Wenn sich ein echter Guide-Spezi anschließt wäre das ideal.
Fahre gerne neue Strecken, deswegen bin ich auch hier.
Euer Formular habe ich unterschrieben und dabei.
Grüße
Marc


----------



## mtbikerFFM (19. August 2014)

Heute Abend noch jemand am Start?


----------



## Friendlyman (19. August 2014)

Heut Abend....rote Mühle.
wenn niemand oder da niemand etwas Besseres vorgeschlagen hat, möchte ich nochmal die Trails ober und unterhalb des Lipstempels abfahren.
Wer sich auf mein Angebot einlässt sollte daran denken, dass es wieder später werden könnte und die Lampe dabei haben.
Also bis nachher.
Wolfgang


----------



## -mats- (19. August 2014)

Wenn das Regenradar trocken bleibt, bin ich dabei


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (19. August 2014)

@Friendlyman: wie spät schätzt du wird es? Wann geht es los?
irgendwer sonst heute Abend?


----------



## -mats- (19. August 2014)

Marc-aus-MTK schrieb:


> @Friendlyman: wie spät schätzt du wird es? Wann geht es los?
> irgendwer sonst heute Abend?


Los geht es wenn um 18:30 an der Roten Mühle in Kelkheim


----------



## mtbikerFFM (19. August 2014)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Friendlyman (19. August 2014)

los gehts um 18.30 wie immer, zurück 21.00 - hab mit dem Navi was probiert. War da aber überall schon


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (19. August 2014)

-mats- schrieb:


> Los geht es wenn um 18:30 an der Roten Mühle in Kelkheim


Hallo. Nicht auf mich warten. Ich schaffe es heute Abend leider nicht. Auch noch zu platt von einer Ausfahrt gestern. Wünsche Euch viel Spaß. Freue mich auf ein anderes Mal von der roten Mühle zu starten.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. August 2014)

*Vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Touren stattfinden.*

*Donnerstag, 21.08.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal. Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr:

Morgen klappts bei mir mal wieder. Jemand Lust auf ne herbstliche Ausfahrt? *

*Marion *

*18:30Uhr:*
*????*

*Bei der Anmeldung jeweils die Uhrzeit angeben, also z.B. "bin um 18 Uhr dabei"*

*Bitte beachten:*


*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.

Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.

Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.

Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack

Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]

Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*
*Anmeldung hier im Forum mit Angabe der Teilnahme um 18.00 oder 18:30 Uhr.*

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationenbitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## akisu (20. August 2014)

letzte woche war herbst tour. morgen ist es wieder schön!
bin 18uhr dabei.


----------



## Arachne (21. August 2014)

dabei


----------



## tombrider (21. August 2014)

Hallo, Biker! Ich werde aus beruflichen Gründen in zwei Wochen nach Frankfurt ziehen und über den Winter in der Nähe des Hauptbahnhofs wohnen. Ich kenne Frankfurt noch gar nicht. Ich sehe auf der Karte Wald im Süden von Frankfurt, in wenigen Kilometern Entfernung vom Hauptbahnhof. Gibt es da schöne Trails? Ich würde dann gerne auch mal mitfahren. Habe allerdings kein Auto, und bis Hofheim sieht es nach 12-15km einfache Strecke aus. Kommt man mit dem Rad mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln gut an den Rand des Taunus? Danke schonmal für Eure Antworten!


----------



## properzel (21. August 2014)

Bin 18 Uhr dabei,
hab nur kein Licht oder vielmehr ein kleines Licht um gesehen zu werden aber trails koennte ich damit nicht fahren..


----------



## AnkoGenius (21. August 2014)

Dann versuche ich auch mal um 18 Uhr dort zu sein


----------



## akisu (21. August 2014)

sonnenuntergang ist 20:30. ist vielleicht am ende der tour schon etwas dunkler, aber sollte an sich noch ohne licht klappen. beim heimweg hingegen ist licht von vorteil


----------



## -mats- (21. August 2014)

Um 1830 scheint ja keine Tour zu sein. Ich versuche um 1800 da zu sein, wird aber knapp. In welche Richtung fährt ihr?

ich schaffe es nicht


----------



## properzel (21. August 2014)

Tip top tour heute.

Hat jemand bock am Samstag morgen ne tour zu starten?


----------



## hjw51 (22. August 2014)

ADFC Tour Regionalparckroute
wir starten Sam. 8.00 Uhr in Kriftel
Eis Café Venezia, wenn das Wetter passt und wir alles fahren ,sind es ca 180 km ,1400 hm Hansjörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (22. August 2014)

Du bist ein Tier HJ   Aber da fahre ich doch lieber trailig 30km und 1000Hm am Feldberg.
Obwohl das sicher landschaftlich eine schöne Tour ist. Viel Spaß und viel Glück mit dem Wetter


----------



## properzel (22. August 2014)

Awesome!

Trailig liegt mir auch mehr, wann faehrst du Kokomikou und wo gehts los?
Obwohl 180km auch mal geil waere.... hmm, schwierig..


----------



## properzel (22. August 2014)

Oh, oder ich dachte vielleicht nach Winterberg in Park fahren, hat wer lust?
Samstag morgen hin, Sonntag abend zurueck.


----------



## Derace01 (22. August 2014)

Servus Leute ! bin aus Kelkheim und hab ewig lange nach so etwas wie diesem Forum gesucht ! 

Wollte fragen wann wieder eine Fahrradtour (Enduro-AllMountain ein wenig Freeride) hier im Taunus ansteht ? Bin 1-2mal Gundelhart und Feldberg gefahren..ist lange her !!


----------



## Kokomikou (25. August 2014)

*Auf Grund der unsicheren Wetterlage macht es meiner Meinung nach keinen Sinn sich an der RM zu treffen.
Daher wird morgen vom Ehrendenkmal aus gestartet, wenn es nichts Feuchtes von oben gibt.*

*Treffpunkt wird auch schon um 18 Uhr sein, was uns ein wenig länger im Hellen fahren lässt. Wer aus Kelkheim kommt könnte auch gegen 18.20 Uhr  an der Gundelhard dazu stoßen.*

*Bitte aber um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour wirklich stattfindet.

Also, Dienstag, 26.08.14, 18:00 Uhr Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal. Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand oder 18:20 Uhr Gundelhard.



Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.

Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.

Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.

Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack

Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]

Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum
Bis morgen, Gruß, Lutz *


----------



## Kokomikou (26. August 2014)

Auf Grund der widrigen Verhältnisse kann ich die Tour wohl guten Gewissens jetzt schon absagen
Neuer Anlauf nächste Woche Dienstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. August 2014)

So, nun ist es sicher: ich werd morgen leider nicht zur Verfügung stehen und nächsten Donnerstag auch nicht. Schuld ist der Urlaub, der nun doch schneller da ist als gedacht . 

Wer hat seinen Urlaub schon erfolgreich hinter sich gebracht und hätte Lust zu guiden ?

Frohes Biken und bis demnächst,

Marion


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. August 2014)

Vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Donnerstag, 28.08.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:15 Uhr !! - heute nur ein Termin*
mit einer gemüüüüütlichen Runde
uwe50 (Urs)

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung *hier im Forum mit Angabe der Teilnahme um 18.00 oder 18:30 Uhr.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen*bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für"Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


*Es gibt noch freie Plätze vom So. 5. - Sa. 11.10.
Tourenwochen Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14: **Link zur Ausschreibung*


----------



## mtbikerFFM (28. August 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## rockscient01 (28. August 2014)

Ich komm auch mit.
Wird meine Premiere


----------



## hjw51 (28. August 2014)

komme auch hj


----------



## 's Silke (28. August 2014)

Ich auch...

 Silke


----------



## AnkoGenius (28. August 2014)

Ich auch....

VG
Andy


----------



## iliakinker (28. August 2014)

Ich binn mit einem Kumpel dabei um 18:15. Geiles Wetter oder ?


----------



## to406ki (28. August 2014)

ick lass mich auch mal wieder blicken ...


----------



## Steppengustl (28. August 2014)

...auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _melle_ (28. August 2014)

ich auch,bis gleich

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (29. August 2014)

Hallo, konnte gestern leider nicht.
Lust auf ne kleine Tour heute Abend im Taunus-Altkönig-Feldberg ?
Zeig euch meine Lieblingstour. 60-75% Single-Trails am Altkönig und Feldberg. Nicht unbedingt für reine Anfänger. Aber generell wird mit äußerster Vorsicht und langsam gefahren, soll sich keiner verletzen oder stürzen. Ich generell genieße die Herausforderung aber nicht die Top-Geschwindigkeit.
Start: 18:10 Uhr (spätestens!) 
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz am Waldschwimmbad, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus (https://www.google.de/maps/place/Wa...ata=!3m1!4b1!4m2!3m1!1s0x0:0xc48c33bccd14b846)
Kann auch gerne eine Person von Kriftel, Parkplatz Freibad mitnehmen. (17:35 UHR !!)
Freu mich von Euch zu hören.
Grüße
Marc


----------



## chicco81 (29. August 2014)

@Marc-aus-MTK 
Bin gerne mal bei einer deiner Touren dabei, vielleicht nächste Woche ? 
Muss aber dazu sagen das ich gute 3 Monate ne Verletzungspause hatte, also Kondi ist derzeit nicht besonders


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. September 2014)

*Dienstag, 02.09.14, 18:30 Uhr*
*! **Gundelhard, Kelkheim* *! *
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Rückkehr Gundelhard um 20:30. Bitte Lampen mitnehmen, da es bei Bewölkung im Wald schon recht duster sein kann.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage: Um 17:00 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.*Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung*hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung*(links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
Urs (uwe50)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Tourenwochen 2014*

*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Do. 02.10. bis Sa. 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage):Link zur Ausschreibung*


----------



## Friendlyman (2. September 2014)

Na denn bis heut Abend, wenn ich rechtzeitig aus dem Erlebnispark komme.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## 's Silke (2. September 2014)

Ich komme mit.

Silke


----------



## rockscient01 (2. September 2014)

Ich kann leider nicht 
Aber Donnerstag bin ich wieder dabei. Hoffentlich hält die Kette dann 
Gruß
Jens


----------



## Till_65812 (2. September 2014)

Ich bin heute Abend auch dabei...Bis nachher


----------



## AnkoGenius (2. September 2014)

Ich komme 

VG
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (2. September 2014)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (3. September 2014)

Vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Touren stattfinden.

*Donnerstag, 04.09.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:15 Uhr: *
Da Marion noch im Urlaub ist, übernehme ich die gemütliche Tour. Zurück um ca. 20:15 an der Pizzeria. Urs (uwe50)

*18:30 Uhr:*
- Bisher noch kein Guide - 

*Bei der Anmeldung jeweils die Uhrzeit angeben, also z.B. "bin um 18.15 Uhr dabei"*

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Damit es übersichtlich bleibt, bitte nur Anmeldungen *hier im Forum mit Angabe der Teilnahme um 18.15 oder 18:30 Uhr.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen*bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

*Bei der Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen vom Do. 2.10 bis Sa. 11.10.14 gib es noch freie Plätze.

*
*ADFC bike-night, die Vierte*
Die nächtliche Kult-Radtour durch Frankfurt !
Samstag, 06. September 2014
*Start in Frankfurt auf dem Römerberg um 20.00 Uhr*
*

**ADFC bike-night2013 auf der A661, Frankfurt, Foto: Jörg Hofmann*

*Tausende radelnde Nachtbummler aus dem Rhein-Main-Gebiet und ganz Hessen erwarten wir auch dieses Jahr wieder zu unserer Frankfurter ADFC bike-night. Wir freuen uns auf alle Arten von Rädern: Liege- und Lastenräder - gern auch mit Musik - Fixies, Tandems, Mountainbikes, Holland-, Klapp- und Falträder - bitte alle mit Bremsen und Licht...*
*..alle Details und die Ordner-Anmeldung gibt's hier*


----------



## Till0357 (3. September 2014)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> Vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Touren stattfinden.
> 
> *Donnerstag, 04.09.14*
> *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
> ...


----------



## Till0357 (3. September 2014)

ich wäre morgen (4.9.) gerne dabei - kommt noch jemand mit?


----------



## AnkoGenius (3. September 2014)

Ich bin auch um 18:15 dabei 

VG
Andy


----------



## mtbikerFFM (4. September 2014)

Bin heute Abend 18:15 auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rockscient01 (4. September 2014)

Ich bin 18:15h auch am Start!


----------



## 's Silke (4. September 2014)

Ich denke, ich schaffe es auch bis 18:15 Uhr.

Silke


----------



## akisu (4. September 2014)

bin auch dabei


----------



## -mats- (4. September 2014)

Ich sollte es auch bis 1815 schaffen


----------



## bfri (4. September 2014)

Ich versuche heute auch um 18:15 Uhr vorbei zu schauen, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Könnte dann eine etwas schnellere Runde übernehmen, egal wohin.


----------



## Till0357 (4. September 2014)

Mist! Ich muss länger arbeiten - viel Spaß euch!


----------



## uwe50 (5. September 2014)

*UCI MTB AND TRIALS WORLD CHAMPIONSHIPS 2014 IN HAFJELL (Norwegen)*

Direktübertragungen (Live oder nachträglich OnDemand)

*Di. 2 Sep 2014 (OnDemand)*
*UCI MTB and Trials World Championships 2014 in Hafjell*
*17:50 - 19:15 
Cross Country Eliminator*

*Sa. 6 Sep 2014 (Live)*
*UCI MTB and Trials World Championships 2014 in Hafjell*
*11:50 - 14:00 
Cross Country Finals - Women*

*Sa. 6 Sep 2014 (Live)*
*UCI MTB and Trials World Championships 2014 in Hafjell*
*14:20 - 16:30 
Cross Country Finals - Men*

*So. 7 Sep 2014 (Live)*
*UCI MTB and Trials World Championships 2014 in Hafjell*
*12:05 - 16:00 
Downhill Finals*


----------



## tombrider (6. September 2014)

Hallo Biker! Ich bin heute nach Frankfurt gezogen und werde morgen den Taunus erkunden. Ich würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn mir jemand schöne Single Trails zeigen könnte! Grüße an alle, tombrider


----------



## -mats- (8. September 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Hallo Biker! Ich bin heute nach Frankfurt gezogen und werde morgen den Taunus erkunden. Ich würde mich natürlich freuen, wenn mir jemand schöne Single Trails zeigen könnte! Grüße an alle, tombrider


Am besten Dienstags mitfahren 

Apropos, findet morgen etwas statt? Scheint keinen Regen zu geben ...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. September 2014)

*Dienstag, 09.09.14, 18:30 Uhr
! **Gundelhard, Kelkheim** !*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir wollen spätestens um 20:30 Uhr an der Gundelhard zurück sein, d.h. in jedem Fall entsprechend Lampen mit genügend Licht mitnehmen. Bei bedecktem Himmel ist es bereits kurz vor 20 Uhr im Wald dunkel. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob eine Tour stattfindet. Urs (uwe50)

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an[email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Damit es übersichtlich bleibt, bitte hier im Thema nur Anmeldungen. Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung *(links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
Urs (uwe50)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mal eine ganze Woche Mountainbiken mit kilometerlangem "Hangsurfen"  *

*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Doonnerstag 02.10. bis Saamstag 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Es gibt noch 2 freie Plätze für die 9 Nächte, 2 freie Plätze für Do. - So. und noch 4 Plätze für die Zeit vom Sonntag bis Samstag. 
Rückfragen Urs 0151 . 182 - 483 80 oder besser E-Mail [email protected]*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (8. September 2014)

Bin dabei.


----------



## tombrider (8. September 2014)

Ich werde auch kommen. Ob meine Kondition für die Gruppe reicht, und Bike bzw. Bereifung, müssen wir schauen. Wenn nicht: kein Problem, ich habe eine Karte und kann mich jederzeit unabhängig machen.


----------



## ninerflow (8. September 2014)

Bin dabei + 1 ..


----------



## 's Silke (9. September 2014)

Ich komme auch mit!

 Silke


----------



## -mats- (9. September 2014)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## odu (9. September 2014)

Hallo hallo,

ich bin dabei und bring auch noch die Ute und Pascal mit.

Bis später

CU


----------



## Friendlyman (9. September 2014)

bin auch dabei.
bis nacher
W.


----------



## crazyeddie (9. September 2014)

lasse mich auch mal wieder blicken.


----------



## crazyeddie (9. September 2014)

Hab euch leider verloren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. September 2014)

Vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Touren stattfinden. Die Wetterprognose sagt 0 mm mit 70 % Risiko (was auch immer das bedeutet)

*Donnerstag, 11.09.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr: *
Falls Marion noch nicht aus dem Urlaub ist, übernimmt uwe50

*18:30 Uhr:*
- Bisher noch kein Guide - 

*Bei der Anmeldung jeweils die Uhrzeit angeben, also z.B. "bin um 18.00 Uhr dabei"*

Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Damit es übersichtlich bleibt, bitte hier im Thema nur Anmeldungen. Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung* (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

----------------------------------------
*Mal eine ganze Woche Mountainbiken mit kilometerlangem "Hangsurfen" 

Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Doonnerstag 02.10. bis Saamstag 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung
Es gibt noch 2 freie Plätze für die 9 Nächte, 2 freie Plätze für Do. - So. und noch 4 Plätze für die Zeit vom Sonntag bis Samstag.
Rückfragen Urs 0151 . 182 - 483 80 oder besser E-Mail [email protected]*


----------



## tombrider (10. September 2014)

Bin um 18 Uhr dabei.


----------



## _melle_ (11. September 2014)

ich auch
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## 's Silke (11. September 2014)

Ich komme auch um 18 Uhr mit.

 Silke


----------



## ninerflow (11. September 2014)

bin dabei +1


----------



## jojo95 (11. September 2014)

Komme auch, 
bis gleich, 
Johannes


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (11. September 2014)

tombrider schrieb:


> Bin um 18 Uhr dabei.





_melle_ schrieb:


> ich auch
> Gruß
> Andreas





's Silke schrieb:


> Ich komme auch um 18 Uhr mit.
> 
> Silke





ninerflow schrieb:


> bin dabei +1





jojo95 schrieb:


> Komme auch,
> bis gleich,
> Johannes



*Mir ist es zu nass. Es folgen auch weitere Niederschläge. Falls JoJo trotzdem fahren will, soll er euch heute führen*


----------



## tombrider (11. September 2014)

Es gab zum Glück kein Regen, und auch die Trails waren eher pappig-feucht als matschig. War eine schöne Runde, wie Dienstag auch schon. Auch wenn wir heute "nur" zu siebt waren.


----------



## tombrider (14. September 2014)

Ich will heute den Feldberg entdecken. Ich wohne erst seit einer Woche in Frankfurt und kenne mich noch gar nicht aus. Mag mir jemand ein paar schöne Trails dort zeigen? Rückmeldungen bitte bis 13 Uhr, ich bin dann online.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. September 2014)

*Dienstag, 16.09.14, 18:30 Uhr
! **Gundelhard, Kelkheim** !*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

Wir wollen spätestens um 20:30 Uhr an der Gundelhard zurück sein, d.h. in jedem Fall entsprechend Lampen mit genügend Licht mitnehmen. Bei bedecktem Himmel ist es bereits kurz ab 19:30 Uhr im Wald dunkel. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob eine Tour stattfindet. Urs (uwe50)

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an[email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Damit es übersichtlich bleibt, bitte hier im Thema nur Anmeldungen. Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung *(links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
Urs (uwe50)

-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mal eine ganze Woche Mountainbiken mit kilometerlangem "Hangsurfen"  *

*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Doonnerstag 02.10. bis Saamstag 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Es gibt noch 2 freie Plätze für die 9 Nächte, 2 freie Plätze für Do. - So. und noch 4 Plätze für die Zeit vom Sonntag bis Samstag. 
Rückfragen Urs 0151 . 182 - 483 80 oder besser E-Mail [email protected]*


----------



## to406ki (15. September 2014)

16.9.80 klingt gut
zu 34sichsten ne runde fahren, bin ick dabei !!!
wenn mir die arbeit nicht ein strich durch die Rechnung macht !


----------



## tombrider (15. September 2014)

Bin dabei!


----------



## ninerflow (15. September 2014)

Bin dabei. ..bringe noch 3 weitere mit☺


----------



## mtbikerFFM (16. September 2014)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## EricB (16. September 2014)

Hallo!
Ich bin neu auf diesen Foren, und dementsprechend in euren Community!
Ich bin damals bei Altkönig und herum mit meinem Canyon XC gefahren, aber mittlerweile fehlt mir oft die Motivation allein zu fahren...
Ich würde gern mit euch mitfahren, schon heute Abend, aber habe keine Lampen dabei (meine Helm Lampe steht bei meinen Eltern in Frankreich).
Hat jemand eventuell eine 2. Lampe, die ich leihen könnte?


----------



## Till_65812 (16. September 2014)

Ich auch... bis nachher...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (16. September 2014)

ick bring ne zweite lampe mit ...


----------



## EricB (16. September 2014)

danke für die Lampe! 
Ok, Treffpunkt ist um 18:30 bei Restaurant Gundelhard, wenn ich richtig verstehe?
Probiere mit der S2 nach Lorsbach...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. September 2014)

Vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Touren stattfinden. Die Wetterprognose sagt 0 mm mit 70 % Risiko (was auch immer das bedeutet)
*
Donnerstag, 18.09.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr: *
Falls Marion noch nicht aus dem Urlaub ist, übernimmt uwe50

*18:30 Uhr:*
- Bisher noch kein Guide -
*
Bei der Anmeldung jeweils die Uhrzeit angeben, also z.B. "bin um 18.00 Uhr dabei"*
Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Damit es übersichtlich bleibt, bitte hier im Thema nur Anmeldungen. Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung* (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------------------------------------
*In 2 Wochen 
10 Tage lang 
Mountainbiken mit kilometerlangem "Hangsurfen" *


*

Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Doonnerstag 02.10. bis Samstag 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung
*
*Es gibt noch 2 freie Plätze für die 9 Nächte, 2 freie Plätze für Do. - So. und noch 4 Plätze für die Zeit vom Sonntag bis Samstag.
Rückfragen Urs 0151 . 182 - 483 80 oder besser E-Mail [email protected]*


----------



## tombrider (17. September 2014)

Bin um 18 Uhr dabei!


----------



## ninerflow (18. September 2014)

bin auch dabei ..

Eine Frage von Yvonne.
Fährt Marion mit einer "Einsteigertruppe"????


----------



## tombrider (18. September 2014)

Muß leider absagen, ist was dazwischengekommen.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. September 2014)

*Dienstag, 23.09.14, 18:30 Uhr
! **Gundelhard, Kelkheim** !*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.
Wir wollen spätestens um 20:30 Uhr an der Gundelhard zurück sein, d.h. in jedem Fall entsprechend Lampen mit genügend Licht mitnehmen. Bei bedecktem Himmel ist es bereits ab 19:30 Uhr im Wald dunkel. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob eine Tour stattfindet. Urs (uwe50)

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Damit es übersichtlich bleibt, bitte hier im Thema nur Anmeldungen. Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung *(links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
Urs (uwe50)
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*In 10 Tagen
10 Tage lang
Mountainbiken mit kilometerlangem "Hangsurfen"  *

*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Donnerstag 02.10. bis Saamstag 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Es gibt noch 2 freie Plätze für die 9 Nächte, 2 freie Plätze für Do. - So. und noch 4 Plätze für die Zeit vom Sonntag bis Samstag. 
Rückfragen Urs 0151 . 182 - 483 80 oder besser E-Mail [email protected]*


----------



## mtbikerFFM (23. September 2014)

Wetter sieht gut aus, bin dabei.


----------



## AnkoGenius (23. September 2014)

bin auch dabei... 18:30
Grüße
Andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iliakinker (23. September 2014)

ich und mein Kollege Arthur der Großer ist auch dabei.


----------



## tombrider (23. September 2014)

Ich fahre jetzt nachmittags regelmäßig leichte Touren ab Frankfurt Hbf. Mehr Infos und bitte ggf. Antworten im Thread: "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis".


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. September 2014)

Vor dem Treffen um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Touren stattfinden. Die Wetterprognose sagt 0 mm mit 70 % Risiko (was auch immer das bedeutet)
*
Donnerstag, 25.09.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr: *
Sodele. Morgen schaff ichs endlich mal wieder. Jemand spontan dabei?

Marion 

*18:30 Uhr:*
- Bisher noch kein Guide -
*
Bei der Anmeldung jeweils die Uhrzeit angeben, also z.B. "bin um 18.00 Uhr dabei"*
Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Damit es übersichtlich bleibt, bitte hier im Thema nur Anmeldungen. Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung* (links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------------------------------------
*In 7 Tagen 
10 Tage lang 
Mountainbiken mit kilometerlangem "Hangsurfen" *

*Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Donnerstag 02.10. bis Samstag 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung*
*Es gibt noch 2 freie Plätze für die 9 Nächte, 2 freie Plätze für Do. - So. und noch 4 Plätze für die Zeit vom Sonntag bis Samstag.
Rückfragen Urs 0151 . 182 - 483 80 oder besser E-Mail [email protected]*


----------



## freerider68 (24. September 2014)

Bin um 18:00 Uhr dabei, wenn ein Cuide verfügbar ist


----------



## tombrider (24. September 2014)

Bin auch um 18 Uhr dabei.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (25. September 2014)

Wenn es nicht noch eine zweite, spätere Gruppe gibt versuche ich es auch bis 18:00 Uhr zu schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ninerflow (25. September 2014)

Bin dabei. ..


----------



## Friendlyman (25. September 2014)

Bis gleich.
Wolfgang


----------



## AnkoGenius (25. September 2014)

ich will auch, aber ich finde den Schlüssel nicht von unserem Kellerraum...aaahhhhhh!! :-(


----------



## AnkoGenius (25. September 2014)

Soooo, geschafft -> habe das Fahrrad aus dem Keller befreien können.
Bis gleich...


----------



## mtbikerFFM (25. September 2014)

Kurz vor dem Ziel ist die Straße gesperrt :-(


----------



## AnkoGenius (25. September 2014)

Ja ich eiere hier auch rum


----------



## AnkoGenius (25. September 2014)

Bin in 2 min da


----------



## mtbikerFFM (25. September 2014)

Komme noch vorbei, wenn ich hier aus dem Verkehrschaos raus bin. Vielleicht gibts ja noch spontane Spätfahrer...


----------



## AnkoGenius (25. September 2014)

Sindd unteerwegss


----------



## mtbikerFFM (25. September 2014)

Eine Stunde von der Autobahnausfahrt zum Ehrenmal :-((


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tiefdruck1 (26. September 2014)

Toll, was Ihr in den Vogesen vorhabt! Ich dachte, nur den Nordvogesen gäbe es flowige Trail. Da muss ich mir den Süden wohl doch mal irgendwann antun.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. September 2014)

*Dienstag, 30.09.14, 18:30 Uhr
! **Gundelhard, Kelkheim** !*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.
Wir wollen spätestens um 20:30 Uhr an der Gundelhard zurück sein, d.h. in jedem Fall entsprechend Lampen mit genügend Licht mitnehmen. Bei bedecktem Himmel ist es bereits ab 19:30 Uhr im Wald dunkel. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob eine Tour stattfindet. Urs (uwe50)
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Damit es übersichtlich bleibt, bitte hier im Thema nur Anmeldungen. Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung *(links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

uwe50

*In 3 Tagen 
bis zu 10 Tage lang 
Mountainbiken mit kilometerlangem "Hangsurfen" 

Südvogesen, St. Amarin, Donnerstag 02.10. bis Samstag 11.10.14 (oder nur einige Tage): Link zur Ausschreibung

Es gibt noch 2 freie Plätze für die 9 Nächte und noch 4 Plätze für die Zeit vom Sonntag bis Samstag.
Rückfragen Urs 0151 . 182 - 483 80 oder besser E-Mail [email protected]*


----------



## Friendlyman (30. September 2014)

Bin an der Gundelhardt wenn ich rechtzeitig  aus dem I park komme.
LG.W


----------



## iliakinker (30. September 2014)

Binn auch dabei.


----------



## uwe50 (1. Oktober 2014)

Donnerstag, 2. 10

Fahrwillige tut euch zusammen und Poster, um welche Uhrzeit ihr allenfalls losfährt. 

Marion ist in den südvogesen. 
Urs für die nächsten 6 Wochen wieder in Rehabilitation. 

Vom smartphon gesendet. Urs


----------



## iliakinker (1. Oktober 2014)

ich werde um 18:30 da sein.


----------



## iliakinker (1. Oktober 2014)

Uwe du führst uns ?


----------



## Bibivobi (2. Oktober 2014)

würde auch gerne fahren. aber lieber schon ab 18uhr um länger das den kurzen tag nutzen zu könne.. Jemand interesse früher zu starten??


----------



## Steppengustl (2. Oktober 2014)

Um 18 Uhr wäre ich auch dabei.
Wer guided?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bibivobi (2. Oktober 2014)

Hallo,
Ich schaffe es heute leider doch nicht.. werd nicht rechtzeitig von der Arbeit weg kommen :-(.
Wünsche denen die fahren viel Spass bei dem wunderschönen Wetter!


----------



## Friendlyman (2. Oktober 2014)

Guide um 18.30.
Bis nachher. VG.
Wolfgang


----------



## Friendlyman (7. Oktober 2014)

*Dienstag, 06.10.14, 18:30 Uhr
! **Gundelhard, Kelkheim** !*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.
Wir wollen spätestens um 20:30 Uhr an der Gundelhard zurück sein, d.h. in jedem Fall entsprechend Lampen mit genügend Licht mitnehmen. Bei bedecktem Himmel ist es bereits ab 19:30 Uhr im Wald dunkel. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob eine Tour stattfindet. Urs (uwe50)
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.
*
Kommt heut jemand mit ????
Ich würde ne Runde riskieren.
Mehr WA 
Bis nachher? 
Wolfgang*


----------



## -mats- (7. Oktober 2014)

Ich hoffe du/ihr seid nicht eine Stunde später in den gleichen Regenschauer wie ich gekommen


----------



## freerider68 (7. Oktober 2014)

Hallo Donnerstag würde ich Schafen vielleicht ja ohne Regen.


----------



## Friendlyman (8. Oktober 2014)

Betr.: Dienstag - da sich keiner gemeldet hat bin ich mal daheim geblieben.
Donnerstag kann ich nicht. Schöne Restwoche.
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Oktober 2014)

Hallöle,

ich habe leider aus einem wunderschönen Wochenende auf flowigen Trails in den Südvogesen eine Erkältung mitgebracht und falle daher morgen aus. Unser Odu hat es geschafft, 7 von 9 Mitbikenden seine Asienseuche überzustülpen . So werden wohl auch Michael und Thomas Ihr Bike morgen wahrscheinlich eher nur streicheln .


Ihr müsst Euch leider mal wieder selber organisieren!

An dieser Stelle GUTE BESSERUNG an unseren Pechvogel Urs und tapferes Durchhalten in der Knochenheilrunde Nummer 2 ! Nächstes Jahr wird alles besser. Und Du weißt ja, da wo der Knochen mal gebrochen war, bricht er so leicht nicht wieder... !

Marion


----------



## iliakinker (9. Oktober 2014)

Gute Besserung. Allen.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. Oktober 2014)

*Dienstag, 14.10.14, 18:30 Uhr
!**Gundelhard, Kelkheim**!*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

*uwe50 fällt unfallbedingt aus bis ca. Mitte November 2014. Falls jemand fahren (und guiden) will, tragt euch einfach ein. Wenn sich wenigstens 2 anmelden, macht es doch schon mehr Spaß als allein. Für Vereinbarungen außerhalb des Termins bitte das Forum **"Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"** nutzen oder über "Unterhaltung beginnen" kommunizieren.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen.*Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Damit es übersichtlich bleibt, bitte hier im Thema nur Anmeldungen. Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung*(links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## iliakinker (13. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es nicht regnen, komme unbedingt. um 18:30


----------



## Friendlyman (14. Oktober 2014)

Wahrscheinlich dabei.
Bis nachher.
W.


----------



## -mats- (14. Oktober 2014)

Ich bin wahrscheinlich auch dabei, kann aber nicht guiden


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. Oktober 2014)

*
Donnerstag, 16.10.14*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.** Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*18:00 Uhr: *
Die Wettervorhersage ist für morgen nicht gut. Falls es nicht regnet, werd ich ein Tourchen drehen. Bitte unbedingt vorher nochmal ins hier rein schauen, ob tatsächlich was stattfindet. Bin kein Regenfahrer ....

Vielleicht bis morgen, Marion 

*

Bei der Anmeldung jeweils die Uhrzeit angeben, also z.B. "bin um 18.00 Uhr dabei"*
Bitte beachten:

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an *[email protected]*
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.


----------



## Steppengustl (15. Oktober 2014)

Gilt für mich auch.
Wenn kein Regen, dann dabei.
18h


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. Oktober 2014)

*Dienstag, 21.10.14, 18:30 Uhr
!**Gundelhard, Kelkheim**!*
Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

*uwe50 fällt unfallbedingt aus bis ca. Mitte November 2014. Falls jemand fahren (und guiden) will, tragt euch einfach ein. Wenn sich wenigstens 2 anmelden, macht es doch schon mehr Spaß als allein. Für Vereinbarungen außerhalb des Termins bitte das Forum **"Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"** nutzen oder über "Unterhaltung beginnen" kommunizieren.
*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Damit es übersichtlich bleibt, bitte hier im Thema nur Anmeldungen. Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung*(links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## Friendlyman (21. Oktober 2014)

Alle Jahre wieder:* Ice-Fighters Main Taunus .... Winterpokal wer ist dabei ????*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppengustl (23. Oktober 2014)

Moin,

fährt heut' jemand?
Wär dabei.

Grüsse
Mario


----------



## suzukischmidt (23. Oktober 2014)

Würde auch gerne heute abend fahren.


----------



## iliakinker (23. Oktober 2014)

Wenn es nicht Regnet bin dabei.


----------



## suzukischmidt (23. Oktober 2014)

Waere das dann 18.00 Uhr Hofheim, Mainau 2? Ich würde auch bei Regen fahren.


----------



## _melle_ (23. Oktober 2014)

bin auch dabei 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Steppengustl (23. Oktober 2014)

Also dann 18 Uhr?
Ja in Hofheim, Ehrendenkmal


----------



## suzukischmidt (23. Oktober 2014)

also bis 18 Uhr


----------



## suzukischmidt (24. Oktober 2014)

danke, andreas. sehr schöne tour. kann dienstags nie, dh hoffentlich wieder am 30. um 18.00
Felix


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. Oktober 2014)

*Winterrunden*

Mit der Umstellung auf die Winterzeit startet der Mitfahrtreff wieder die Winterrunden in der Ebene vom Rhein Main Gebiet. *Die Touren finden am Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag statt* und werden jeweils mindestens 1 Tag vorher gepostet. Geplant wird jeweils der Abend, an dem die niedrigste Niederschlagsmenge prognostiziert und für den noch erträgliche Temperaturen angesagt sind.

Treffpunkt in den Vorjahren waren:

*Südliche Seite Bahnhof Frankfurt-Sindlingen*
Navigationsgerät: 65931 Frankfurt am Main, Sindlinger Bahnstrasse 113 / Ecke "Auf der Bach"

*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach*.
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Strasse 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Keine freien Parkplätze am Bahnhof. Der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Straße rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

uwe50 wird als Guide erst ab ca. Mitte Dezember wieder mitfahren. Wer in der Woche als erster bereit ist, eine Tour z.B. um den Flughafen zu führen, *legt Wochentag, Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit* (zwischen 18:00 und 18:30) fest. 
Gibt es für den veröffentlichten Termin *keine weiteren Anmeldungen*, 

so fällt die Tour aus oder
ihr verabredet Euch über eine Unterhaltung (auf Forumsnamen tippen, dann Menü _"Unterhaltung beginnen"_ wählen) oder
Ihr verabredet Euch im Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" (Über den Menüpunkt _"Thema beobachten" _kann man festlegen, wie man über Veröffentlichungen informiert wird.
Helft mit, dass das Thema MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis *mit Ausschreibungen und Anmeldungen übersichtlich bleibt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## suzukischmidt (24. Oktober 2014)

ok


----------



## Friendlyman (28. Oktober 2014)

18.30 Abfahrt Unterliederbach.
Zum "Winteranfang" schlage ich eine Runde um den Flughafen vor. Über Sindlingen - Kelsterbach Walldorf und so weiter.
Bis nachher ! ?
Wolfgang


----------



## ninerflow (30. Oktober 2014)

komme ....


----------



## Friendlyman (1. November 2014)

Team ICE-Fighter sucht noch 2 Mitfahrer für den Winterpokal.


----------



## Friendlyman (4. November 2014)

komme heute um 18.30 an den Bhf. in Unterliederbach. Bis nachher ?! V G. W.


----------



## 's Silke (4. November 2014)

Ich sage mal vorsichtig zu... 

Bis nachher
 Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (4. November 2014)

ick werd auch kommen


----------



## Steppengustl (4. November 2014)

Wenn's nicht regnet bin ich dabei


----------



## Friendlyman (10. November 2014)

*WinterrundenMit der Umstellung auf die Winterzeit startet der Mitfahrtreff wieder die Winterrunden in der Ebene vom Rhein Main Gebiet. Die Touren finden am Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag statt und werden jeweils mindestens 1 Tag vorher gepostet. Geplant wird jeweils der Abend, an dem die niedrigste Niederschlagsmenge prognostiziert und für den noch erträgliche Temperaturen angesagt sind.

Treffpunkt in den Vorjahren waren:

Südliche Seite Bahnhof Frankfurt-Sindlingen
Navigationsgerät: 65931 Frankfurt am Main, Sindlinger Bahnstrasse 113 / Ecke "Auf der Bach"

Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Strasse 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Keine freien Parkplätze am Bahnhof. Der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Straße rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

uwe50 wird als Guide erst ab ca. Mitte Dezember wieder mitfahren. Wer in der Woche als erster bereit ist, eine Tour z.B. um den Flughafen zu führen, legt Wochentag, Treffpunkt und Uhrzeit (zwischen 18:00 und 18:30) fest. 
Gibt es für den veröffentlichten Termin keine weiteren Anmeldungen, 


so fällt die Tour aus oder
ihr verabredet Euch über eine Unterhaltung (auf Forumsnamen tippen, dann Menü "Unterhaltung beginnen" wählen) oder
Ihr verabredet Euch im Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" (Über den Menüpunkt "Thema beobachten" kann man festlegen, wie man über Veröffentlichungen informiert wird.
Helft mit, dass das Thema MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis mit Ausschreibungen und Anmeldungen übersichtlich bleibt.
MTBMFTMTK,24. Oktober 2014Melden
#3436+ Multi-ZitatZitieren
var dark_postrating_minimum_opacity = 0;












Winterrunde am Dienstag den 11.11. 2014 um 18.00 Uhr.


Start : Bahnhof Königsteiner Bahn in UntErliederbach. ( wie oben beschrieben)

 



Runde um den Flughafen über Schwanheim, Walldorf, Kelsterbach und Sindlingen.

Bis dahin - Gruß Wolfgang
*


----------



## to406ki (10. November 2014)

ick versuch dabei zu sein


----------



## _melle_ (11. November 2014)

ich auch
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## 's Silke (11. November 2014)

Und ich auch...

 Silke


----------



## Friendlyman (17. November 2014)

Bitte die Winterrunde nicht vergessen.


----------



## iliakinker (17. November 2014)

werde auch kommen.


----------



## iliakinker (17. November 2014)

was ist mit morge ? Wolfgang?


----------



## Friendlyman (21. November 2014)

Für unsere Neulinge:
Laut dem Gründer dieses Threads sind negative Aussagen motivationsmindern.
Aus diesem Grund darf ich hier nicht reinschreiben, dass ich diese Woche keine Zeit habe.
Grüße an Alle. Nächste Woche .... wirds wieder besser. ( Dienstag ) ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (24. November 2014)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> *Winterrunden*
> 
> Mit der Umstellung auf die Winterzeit startet der Mitfahrtreff wieder die Winterrunden in der Ebene vom Rhein Main Gebiet. *Die Touren finden am Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag statt* und werden jeweils mindestens 1 Tag vorher gepostet. Geplant wird jeweils der Abend, an dem die niedrigste Niederschlagsmenge prognostiziert und für den noch erträgliche Temperaturen angesagt sind.
> 
> ...


 
Diese Woche mal in Sindlingen !!!!! Dienstag 25.11.2014 um 18.00Uhr
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.086205,8.513213&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=18
*Navigationsgerät: 65931 Frankfurt am Main, Sindlinger Bahnstrasse 113 / Ecke "Auf der Bach"*

Ich komme direkt aus dem Industriepark und hoffe dass ich pünktlich bin. Also denn bis Morgen in Sindlingen und dann links um den Flughafen.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Stump1967 (24. November 2014)

Hi, ich bin dann auch mal wieder dabei.
Bis morgen. Gruß, Jens


----------



## iliakinker (24. November 2014)

ich binn auch dabei.


----------



## isotrop (24. November 2014)

Nachdem ich meine erste Runde am Sonntag mit Friendlyman nach Langenhain/Eppstein drehen durfte komme ich auch morgen gerne um 6 nach Sindlingen. Bis morgen.


----------



## Friendlyman (1. Dezember 2014)

*uwe50 fällt unfallbedingt aus bis ca. Mitte November 2014. Falls jemand fahren (und guiden) will, tragt euch einfach ein. Wenn sich wenigstens 2 anmelden, macht es doch schon mehr Spaß als allein. Für Vereinbarungen außerhalb des Termins bitte das Forum **"Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"** nutzen oder über "Unterhaltung beginnen" kommunizieren.
*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. *Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.*

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen? *Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Damit es übersichtlich bleibt, bitte hier im Thema nur Anmeldungen. Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung*(links auf den Forumsnamen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). Foren für "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".[/QUOTE]


MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> *Winterrunden*
> 
> Mit der Umstellung auf die Winterzeit startet der Mitfahrtreff wieder die Winterrunden in der Ebene vom Rhein Main Gebiet. *Die Touren finden am Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag statt* und werden jeweils mindestens 1 Tag vorher gepostet. Geplant wird jeweils der Abend, an dem die niedrigste Niederschlagsmenge prognostiziert und für den noch erträgliche Temperaturen angesagt sind.
> 
> ...


----------



## Friendlyman (1. Dezember 2014)

*Winterrunde Dienstag den 02.12.2014  um 1800*

*Treffpunkt*
*
Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach*.
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Strasse 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Keine freien Parkplätze am Bahnhof. Der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Straße rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Zur Abwechselung mal um den Langener Waldsee.

Bis dahin.

Viele Grüsse 
Wolfgang


----------



## to406ki (1. Dezember 2014)

wenn es mir gesundheitlich gut geht, bin ick dabei ...


----------



## iliakinker (1. Dezember 2014)

ich werde morgen auch kommen.


----------



## Friendlyman (8. Dezember 2014)

Friendlyman schrieb:


> *Winterrunde Dienstag den 09.12.2014  um 1800*
> 
> *Treffpunkt*
> *
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isotrop (8. Dezember 2014)

bin morgen gerne dabei ...


----------



## Scott-Ron (9. Dezember 2014)

Bin wieder mal dabei ! Ron


----------



## Friendlyman (5. Januar 2015)

Winterrunde am 6.1.2015 um 18.00 und gutes neues Jahr an Alle.

Es geht weiter

Bahnhof Unterliederbach

Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Strasse 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Keine freien Parkplätze am Bahnhof. Der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Straße rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Tour:   Mal sehen.....
Viele Grüsse 
Wolfgang


----------



## isotrop (5. Januar 2015)

bin dabei zum Dreikönigsritt ....Danke fürs Organisieren....


----------



## Friendlyman (6. Januar 2015)

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rsc-edelweiss-neue-ctf-am-8-februar-2015.738711/
das wäre auch was für uns !!!!


----------



## iliakinker (6. Januar 2015)

Komme Heute auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (15. Januar 2015)

Winterrunde am 15.1.2015 um 18.00 

Bahnhof Unterliederbach

Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Strasse 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Keine freien Parkplätze am Bahnhof. Der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Straße rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Tour: Mal sehen.....
Viele Grüsse 
Wolfgang

ADFC


----------



## Friendlyman (19. Januar 2015)

Diese Woche mal in Sindlingen !!!!! Dienstag 20.01.2015 um 18.00Uhr
https://maps.google.de/maps?q=50.086205,8.513213&hl=de&num=1&t=h&z=18
*Navigationsgerät: 65931 Frankfurt am Main, Sindlinger Bahnstrasse 113 / Ecke "Auf der Bach"*
Ich komme direkt aus dem Industriepark und hoffe dass ich pünktlich bin. Also denn in Sindlingen und dann um den Flughafen.
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## isotrop (20. Januar 2015)

bin gerne dabei...


----------



## rockscient01 (20. Januar 2015)

Hi Leute,
ich hab mir nen Freerider gebastelt (http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/1762760), und würd den jetzt endlich gerne mal durch den Taunus prügeln. Bin mir nicht sicher, wie er sich tourenmässig macht, das würd ich gerne mal testen. Hat jemand Lust auf ne Tour am Sa oder So in, am, durch den Taunus? Würde vorschlagen ab Hohemark oder in der Nähe. Ne gemütlich Runde, gerne auch Abfahrten...

Gruß
Jens


----------



## to406ki (2. Februar 2015)

wie schaut´s morgen aus mit biken ?

was los mit euch ??? vor einem jahr waren wir jede woche min. 5leute und nun muß man oft alleine fahren ?


----------



## iliakinker (2. Februar 2015)

^KALT .-)


----------



## Friendlyman (2. Februar 2015)

Winterrunde am 03.02.2015 um 18.00 Uhr

Bahnhof Unterliederbach

Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Strasse 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Keine freien Parkplätze am Bahnhof. Der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Straße rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Tour: Gehspitzweiher vielleicht??
Viele Grüsse
Wolfgang


----------



## Friendlyman (3. Februar 2015)

Hallo Winterradler 
Terminvorschlag beim CTF am Sonntag in Niederad.
Gemeinsame Startzeit für Biketreffteilnehmer und Friends.

*9.00 Uhr am Start*


----------



## to406ki (3. Februar 2015)

wolfgang bin dabei, wenn keiner weiter mit kommt, können wir ja langerwaldsee fahren ..


----------



## uwe50 (4. Februar 2015)

Werde bei passendem Wetter mit dabei sein 

*Veranstalter: RSC Edelweiß Frankfurt*
*Sonntag, 08.02.2015, 09:00 Uhr *(ab 8 - 10 Uhr Start, Kontrollschluss 14 Uhr)

Hier noch ein Link zur Ausschreibung 
Treffpunkt: GoogleMaps


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (7. Februar 2015)

Bin um So., 08.02.15,  *08:35 Uhr* mit dem MTB an der Ecke Brüningstraße/Leunastraße zur Weiterfahrt nach Niederrad.


----------



## Cynthia (8. Februar 2015)

Hallo Wolfgang und Bea und Thomas und …!  Ich wollte heute Morgen nicht unhöflich sein, sorry! Ich hätte mich gefreut, mit dem einen oder der anderen ein paar Worte zu wechseln. Aber "Mann" hat mich für nicht mitfahrtauglich befunden …


----------



## to406ki (10. Februar 2015)

hey, donnerstag biken ???


----------



## rockscient01 (12. Februar 2015)

Hi,
wer hat denn Lust auf Taunus am Sonntag?


----------



## rockscient01 (13. Februar 2015)

Also ich hab jetzt von jemandem, der gestern oben war, gehört, dass da echt viel Schnee liegt. Zuviel für ne gemütliche Tour. Hab daher gedacht, vielleicht ne Runde um den Flughafen oder so!? Jemand dabei?
Gruß
AO


----------



## kreisbremser (13. Februar 2015)

Moin. Da ist auf jeden fall so viel schnee dass man besser langsam fährt und trails meidet, ohne schneeketten. Dennoch siehts bei sonnenschein einfach fantastisch aus dort oben. Letzten freitag haben wir beim pausiern die räder direkt im schnee abstellen können ohne dass sie umfallen ...ca. 20cm. Für ne lockere runde am sonntag wär ich zu haben allerdings nicht zu früh.


----------



## Decster (14. Februar 2015)

Also für ne Runde um den Flughafen bin ich zu haben so ab 12-13 Uhr wollte sowieso ne Runde um den Flughafen drehn.

Wer Lust hat ich werde heute auch schon ne Runde drehn am Flughafen, einfach melden (PN)

Decster


----------



## SKeeen (14. Februar 2015)

Hallo Flughafenrunde. Wo trefft ihr euch denn?


----------



## rockscient01 (14. Februar 2015)

Also ich fahr morgen im Taunus, Treffpunkt 11h Hohemark an der Kletterwand.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/mtb-...ffenbach-teil-2.434736/page-230#post-12700965


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (16. Februar 2015)

Melde mich für diese Woche zurück zu einer Tour dem Main entlang bis Hochheim und über die Weinberge Richtung Wicker, Hattersheim, Sindlingen wo wir um ca. 20:30 zurück sind.
*
Mittwoch, 18.02.13, 18:30 Uhr
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".
*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldunghier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken).  "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
*


Nutzt für Spontan-Treffen (das sind Ausschreibungen ohne exakten Termin (Tag, Uhrzeit) und Treffpunkt mittels Google Link) das Thema MTB Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus. Wie kann man Veröffentlichungen im Thema MTB Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus abonnieren?*
In einem Thema: Menü Themen-Optionen Öffnen und "Dieses Thema abonnieren" anklicken.



Mit dem Abonnement wirst Du informiert, wenn jemand einen Beitrag veröffentlicht. Belebt das Spontan-Treffen Forum. Kurzfristige Initiativen mögen andere mit motivieren, das Sofa gegen sportliche Aktivität zu tauschen.


----------



## Stump1967 (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo, ich bin dann auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## SKeeen (16. Februar 2015)

Hallo zusammen, ich fahre auch mit. Bin vor einer Woche hierher gezogen und möchte die Gegend/Fahrradstrecken kennenlernen.


----------



## to406ki (18. Februar 2015)

komme auch


----------



## iliakinker (18. Februar 2015)

werde auch kommen


----------



## mtbikerFFM (18. Februar 2015)

Ich ebenfalls


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stump1967 (18. Februar 2015)

Bin eventuell 5 min später


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## to406ki (20. Februar 2015)

*SKeeen* du hast ne private Nachricht ...


----------



## uwe50 (21. Februar 2015)

Wer gerne auf eigene Verantwortung mitfährt:

*Sonntag, 22.02.15, 13:15 Uhr*
Treffpunkt Parkplatz Liederbachhalle auf Höhe Wachenheimer Str. 73, 65835 Liederbach

Geplant ist eine gemütliche Tour Richtung Kronberg, Königstein, Ruppertshain, Eppstein, Kelkheim, Liederbach.
Rückkehr so 16:30 in Liederbach.

Bei unpassendem Wetter würde ich bis 12:00 Uhr hier im Forum absagen.

Urs (0151 - 182.483.80)


----------



## _melle_ (22. Februar 2015)

Bin dabei 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## uwe50 (22. Februar 2015)

Wir bleiben auf der Westseite der Landebahn West und "durchforsten" den Rüsselsheimer Wald. Zurück fahren wir bei Eddernheim über den Main wieder Richtung Sindlingen. Geplante Ankunft dort um 20:30.

Achtung: Die Wetterprognose ist nicht stabil. Unbedingt ab 17:00 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour nicht abgesagt ist. 
*
Dienstag, 24.02.13, 18:30 Uhr
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".
*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldunghier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken).  "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".
*

Termin nächsten Sonntag:
*
*1.3.15, Staufen Bike - Startzeit zwischen 09 und 10 Uhr*

Speedway-Stadion MSC Diedenbergen
65719 Hofheim-Diedenbergen
Wildsachsener Straße


----------



## Stump1967 (23. Februar 2015)

Bin morgen wieder dabei


----------



## SKeeen (23. Februar 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## to406ki (23. Februar 2015)

Mal schauen was der tag so bringt


----------



## Friendlyman (24. Februar 2015)

bin auch mal dabei . Gruß W.


----------



## isotrop (24. Februar 2015)

Bin auch dabei....viele Grüsse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (24. Februar 2015)

Danke Wolfgang für Einspringen. Ich hoffe, nach dem Duschen und Abends müde im Bett bleibt das doch eher schmuddelige Wetter vergessen ... 

*Sind wir mal gespannt, wie das Wetter am nächsten Sonntag
*


*1.3.15, beim Staufen Bike mit Startzeit zwischen 09 und 10 Uhr*

in
65719 Hofheim-Diedenbergen, Speedway-Stadion MSC Diedenbergen, Wildsachsener Straße

ausschaut. 

Wir aus dem Osten können uns um *08:25* Uhr beim 
*S-Bahnhof Kriftel (Nordseite) 
zur gemeinsamen Hinfahrt treffen.*
*
Das sollte reichen um in aller Ruhe dann um 09:15 in Diedenbergen zu starten.

*


----------



## to406ki (27. Februar 2015)

hey, also ick plan so 8:10uhr los zu fahren und dann so 9:15uhr von diedenbergen zu starten


----------



## uwe50 (1. März 2015)

Werde heute nicht dabei sein. Viel Erfolg denen, die trotz der miesen Wetterlage durchhalten.


----------



## isotrop (1. März 2015)

War ne schöne Tour. Am weitesten Verpflegungspunkt waren dann nur noch 4 bikes...und Sonnenstrahlen kamen auf den letzten 2km


----------



## Scott-Ron (1. März 2015)

Sonne hab ich vorhin auch gehabt bei einer kleinen runde Flughafen raunheim  .
wäre aber gern mit euch heute früh gefahren. 
War 700 wach aber zu viel Wasser von oben. 
Schade ! 
Bis denn demnächst mal wieder! !!
Ron


----------



## to406ki (1. März 2015)

Aber 8uhr  war es wieder gut,da bin ich los ! Also keine ausreden


----------



## uwe50 (3. März 2015)

Was letzte Woche nicht geklappt hat: Wir bleiben auf der Westseite der Landebahn West und "durchforsten" den Rüsselsheimer Wald. Zurück fahren wir bei Eddernheim über den Main wieder Richtung Sindlingen. Geplante Ankunft dort um 20:30.

Diesmal sollte es bei mir auch beruflich und wettermäßig passen.
*
Donnerstag, 05.03.13, 18:30 Uhr
Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".*


----------



## SKeeen (4. März 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## isotrop (4. März 2015)

Bin auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iliakinker (4. März 2015)

Bin auch dabei...


----------



## uwe50 (7. März 2015)

*In Hessen zieht der Frühling ein: 16 Grad dank «Karin»*
Hoch «Karin» bringt am Wochenende den Frühling nach Hessen. Während am Samstag noch ein paar Wolken stören, versprechen die Meteorologen des Deutschen Wetterdienstes (DWD) für Sonntag Bilderbuch-Wetter mit blauem Himmel, Sonne pur und ...

Ich nutze den Tag und lade zum Mitfahren ein:  

Treffpunkt

*Sonntag, 08.03.15, 13:30 Uhr
S-Bahnhof Kriftel (Nordseite) *

Als Tourvorlage nehme ich die Tour vom Staufen Bike Marathon 2013. Die Tour führt über Hattersheim Hochheim, Erbenheim, ein Stück Richtung Norden und zurück über Wallau der A66 entlang zurück nach Kriftel,mit der geplanten Ankunft um 17 Uhr.

Rückfragen bitte per Unterhaltung oder über 01.51  182 - 483 . 80


----------



## Cynthia (8. März 2015)

MoU - super! Fahre mit.


----------



## isotrop (8. März 2015)

ist so schön draussen - fahre gerne mit...


----------



## Cynthia (8. März 2015)

@ isotrop: Danke nochmals fürs Einstellen - hat gut funktioniert! Vielleicht trifft man sich ja wieder einmal.


----------



## uwe50 (10. März 2015)

Wir fahren im Uhrzeigersinn um den Flughafen und sind so um 21 Uhr zurück in Sindlingen.

*Mittwoch, 11.03.15, 18:30 Uhr - Verschoben auf Donnerstag*
*Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Tel. Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (11. März 2015)

Da sich bisher noch niemand angemeldet hat und ich mich gestern erkältet habe (Husten), verschiebe ich die Tour auf morgen und werde diese auch etwas kürzen, so dass wir um 20:30 in Sindlingen zurück sind. Das Wetter soll ja weiterhin passen 

Wir fahren im Uhrzeigersinn Schwanheimer Wald. Niederrad, Zeppelinheim, Flughafen, Kelsterbach und zurück.

*Donnerstag, 12.03.15, 18:30 Uhr*
*Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


----------



## rockscient01 (11. März 2015)

Ich hoffe, Du meinst 12.3.*15* 
Ja schade, wollt mich gerade fertig und aufn Weg machen...
Dann vlt morgen

Gruß
AO


----------



## isotrop (11. März 2015)

Morgen bin ich dabei....


----------



## Friendlyman (12. März 2015)

komme auch mit
lg.w.


----------



## uwe50 (14. März 2015)

Ankündigung:

*IG-Taunus Tour 
Sonntag, 22.03.2015, 13:00 Uhr ab Frankfurt Niederrad*

Weitere Infos und Anmeldung (Teilnehmerzahl beschränkt) unter dem Thema 
IG Taunus Tourenausschreibungen


----------



## uwe50 (16. März 2015)

Wir fahren bei Frühlings-Temperaturen  im Uhrzeigersinn Schwanheimer Wald. Niederrad, Zeppelinheim, Flughafen Terminal 2, Kelsterbach und zurück.

*Mittwoch, 18.03.15, 18:30 Uhr*
*Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".


Ankündigung:
*IG-Taunus Tour 
Sonntag, 22.03.2015, 13:00 Uhr ab Frankfurt Niederrad*
Weitere Infos und Anmeldung (Teilnehmerzahl beschränkt - bereits 5 von 10 möglichen Anmeldungen) unter dem Thema 
IG Taunus Tourenausschreibungen


----------



## iliakinker (17. März 2015)

fahre morgen mit


----------



## rockscient01 (18. März 2015)

bin auch dabei


----------



## uwe50 (19. März 2015)

*IG-Taunus Tour 
Sonntag, 22.03.2015, 13:00 Uhr ab Frankfurt Niederrad*

Weitere Infos und Anmeldung (Teilnehmerzahl beschränkt - bereits 8 von 14 möglichen Anmeldungen) unter dem Thema 
IG Taunus Tourenausschreibungen


*Nächste Woche: Di., Mi. oder Do. letzte Winterrunde 14/15.

und dann ab Di. 31.3.15 wieder unsere Sommer-Treffs:*

*Dienstag, 18:30 Uhr ab Gundelhard, Kelkheim*
*Donnerstag, 18:00 Uhr ab Ehrendenkmal, Hofheim*


----------



## rockscient01 (21. März 2015)

War mal wer aufm Feldberg neulich? Wie schauts aus aktuell da oben? Liegt noch Schnee? Matschig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bridgitt (22. März 2015)

Danke nochmal an Urs für die schöne Tour...hat mich sehr gefreut Euch alle kennenzulernen...bis demnächst mal wieder


----------



## uwe50 (23. März 2015)

Wir fahren Richtung Neu Isenburg, umrunden den Gehspitzweiher und fahren über das Station Schwanheim zurück nach Sindlingen, wo wir vor 21 Uhr wieder eintreffen wollen.

Falls die Wetterlage unsicher ist, bitte um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour statt findet.

*Dienstag, 24.03.15, 18:30 Uhr*
*Frankfurt-Sindlingen, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 104 /Ecke "Auf die Bach".*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

*und dann ab nächster Woche wieder unsere Sommer-Treffs:*

*Dienstag, 18:30 Uhr ab Gundelhard, Kelkheim*
*Donnerstag, 18:00 Uhr ab Ehrendenkmal, Hofheim*


----------



## rockscient01 (23. März 2015)

Soll bestimmt Dienstag, 2*4*.03.15 heißen...
Bin dabei.


----------



## Friendlyman (24. März 2015)

Vielleicht....nicht warten
Bis denne
Wolfgang


----------



## to406ki (24. März 2015)

letzte runde, komme auch !


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. März 2015)

*Dienstag, 31.03.15, 18:30 Uhr*
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim* - Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.

*Donnerstag, 02.04.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.**- *Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

*Die Touren fallen diese Woche aufgrund der schlechten Wetterprognose aus.*
Der Start in die Sommerperiode ist somit um eine Woche verschoben.
Nutzt das Forum für Spontan-Treffen Main-Taunus wenn ihr kurzfristig fahren wollt.

uwe50


----------



## freerider68 (3. April 2015)

Hallo Leute wird nach Ostern wieder gefahren


----------



## rockscient01 (4. April 2015)

Hi hi! 
Ist Sonntag vielleicht jemand in den Trails der "Alpen" vor Frankfurt unterwegs? 
Würd ne Runde ab Hohemark drehen wollen.
Gruß
Jens


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. April 2015)

Laut Wetterprognose stehen wir am Beginn einer (fast) regenfreien Woche. Zudem sollen die Temperaturen steigen .
Wenn wir um ca. 20:30 bei der Gundelhard zurück sind, wird es bereits wieder dunkel sein. Also: Beleuchtung nicht vergessen.

*Dienstag, 07.04.15, 18:30 Uhr*
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim** - *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.

Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!

Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.

Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.

Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack

Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.

Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]  /* */ 

Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken). "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 329481 (6. April 2015)

Ich möchte mich gerne anschließen und hoffe, dass ich rechtzeitig von der Arbeit raus komme


----------



## SKeeen (6. April 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (7. April 2015)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. April 2015)

Bei gefühlten prognostizierten Temperaturen von bis zu 19 Grad fahren wir eine Tour Richtung Langenhain, Judenkopf. Kurz nach 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria Momenti di Vita Italiani beenden.
*
Donnerstag, 09.04.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* 
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

uwe50


----------



## M-T-B (9. April 2015)

Dabei


----------



## _melle_ (9. April 2015)

bin auch dabei 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (9. April 2015)

ich auch


----------



## SKeeen (9. April 2015)

komme auch mit


----------



## tomtomba (9. April 2015)

bin auch mal wieder dabei...
bis später Tom


----------



## greg_mtk (10. April 2015)

Würd auch gern mal mitfahren. Leider hat mich am Karfreitag an der Viehweide ein Traktorfahrer umgemäht und solange der flüchtig ist bzw. seiner Versicherung nix sagt, hab ich kein Rad


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. April 2015)

Manchmal liegt das einfache sah nahe . Da ich am Dienstag abends noch einen wichtigen Termin habe, wollte ich die Uhrzeit vorverlegen und die Tour verkürzen. Aber die Sicht auf die Temperaturwerte vom Mittwoch bringen mich dazu, Stress zu vermeiden und den den Tag zu verlegen. 25 prognostizierte Grade, davon immer noch 22 um 18:30 sind doch der Hammer. 
Geplante Rückkehr beim Gundelhard ca. *20:30 Uhr

(!) Mittwoch (!), 15.04.15, 18:30 Uhr*
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim** - *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

uwe50


Ankündigung:


IG-Taunus schrieb:


> *IG-Taunus Tour am Sonntag, 19.04.2015 um 14:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*
> 
> *Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
> *Tourdauer: *ca. 3,5-4 Std.
> ...



*Anmeldung bitte direkt im unter diesem Thema!*


----------



## mtbikerFFM (13. April 2015)

Gute Entscheidung 
Bin dabei


----------



## _melle_ (15. April 2015)

ich auch


----------



## isotrop (15. April 2015)

Bin dabei ...


----------



## lantama (15. April 2015)

Hallo, bin am überlegen. Ist das wirklich eine 3-Stundentour? Sonnenuntergang 20:19....


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. April 2015)

lantama schrieb:


> Hallo, bin am überlegen. Ist das wirklich eine 3-Stundentour? Sonnenuntergang 20:19....



*Tippfehler: wir sind um ca. 20.30 bei der Gundelhard zurück*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (15. April 2015)

Und ich hatte mich schon auf eine Tour in den Hochtaunus gefreut


----------



## WayneS (15. April 2015)

Bin nachher auch dabei


----------



## isotrop (15. April 2015)

und ich muss wieder die Scheinwerfer ausbauen


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. April 2015)

22 Grad und eine Wahrscheinlichkeit von 30 % für 0 Liter Wasser pro m2 sind eigentlich gute Voraussetzungen. *Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.* Kurz nach 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria Momenti di Vita Italiani beenden.
*
Donnerstag, 16.04.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.* 
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

uwe50


Ankündigung:
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*IG-Taunus Tour am Sonntag, 19.04.2015 um 14:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark
Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Tourdauer: *ca. 3,5-4 Std.
*Tourlänge: *24 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 750
*Anmeldung bitte direkt im unter diesem Thema!*


----------



## uwe50 (17. April 2015)

*Anmeldung bitte direkt im unter diesem Thema!*



IG-Taunus schrieb:


> *IG-Taunus Tour am 19.04.2015 um 14:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*
> 
> *Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
> *Tourdauer: *ca. 3,5-4 Std.
> ...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. April 2015)

Perfektes Wetter  . Wir verlängern die Tour auf ca. 2,5 Std. und sind ca. 21:00 Uhr bei der Gundelhard zurück. Also Lampen nicht vergessen. Und mit dem Einbruch der Dunkelheit wird es auch wieder etwas kühler ...
*
Dienstag, 21.04.15, 18:30 Uhr*
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim** - *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

uwe50


----------



## Deleted 329481 (20. April 2015)

Ich schließe mich an und freue mich schon


----------



## isotrop (20. April 2015)

wer kann dazu schon nein sagen....Bis morgen.


----------



## Friendlyman (20. April 2015)

bin dabei. Viele Grüße 
Wolfgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (21. April 2015)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Bridgitt (21. April 2015)

ich komme mit Klaus auch mit

bis später


----------



## _melle_ (21. April 2015)

bin auch dabei 
Andreas


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. April 2015)

Die Wetterprognose ist wieder perfekt für eine Tour in den Wäldern Hofheim, Kelkheim, Eppstein, Lorsbach, Langenhain... 
Kurz nach 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria Momenti di Vita Italiani beenden.


*Donnerstag, 23.04.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

uwe50


----------



## isotrop (22. April 2015)

Danke...bin gerne dabei


----------



## Steppengustl (22. April 2015)

Servus, bin auch dabei!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kokomikou (22. April 2015)

Urs, ändere doch mal das Datum auf den 23.04. und nicht den 13.04.
Gruß, Lutz


----------



## mtbikerFFM (23. April 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## freerider68 (23. April 2015)

Bin dabei✌


----------



## asroc (23. April 2015)

Hi!

Bin auch mal wieder dabei!


----------



## Flower7 (23. April 2015)

Servus,

versuche auch dabei zu sein. Hoffentlich lassen die mich zeitig raus...


----------



## SKeeen (23. April 2015)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. April 2015)

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte unbedingt um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob das Treffen stattfindet.

Zwischen 20:30 und 21:00 sind wir an der Gundelhard zurück. 

*Dienstag, 28.04.15, 18:30 Uhr*
*Gundelhard, Kelkheim** - *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Lorsbacher Str. Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim. Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

uwe50


----------



## Deleted 329481 (27. April 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## isotrop (27. April 2015)

Jo, bin auch dabei


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (28. April 2015)

Ich werde es auch mal wieder versuchen. Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (28. April 2015)

Ich auch.


----------



## Friendlyman (28. April 2015)

bin dabei. Lg.W


----------



## Till_65812 (28. April 2015)

Bin heute auch mal wieder dabei, bis nachher.. Gruß


----------



## ninerflow (28. April 2015)

Marc-aus-MTK schrieb:


> Ich werde es auch mal wieder versuchen. Grüße


ich bin auch dabei ...
Bin mal gespannt Marc ;-)


----------



## Flower7 (29. April 2015)

Bei der netten Wettervorhersage werd ich heut gegen 18:00 ne gemütliche ChillOut Runde drehen.
Wer Lust hat mitzukommen ist willkommen !
Start Hofheim/Marxheim je nach Absprache


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. April 2015)

*Donnerstag, 30.04.15, 18:00 Uhr
Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Aufgrund der schlechten Wetterprognose findet kein offizielles Treffen statt.*
Für spontane Treffen könnt ihr euch hier verabreden: *"Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"* 
* 


 *

*Alternativ biete ich folgende Tour an: *

*Samstag, 02.05.15, 11:00 Uhr ab Rote Mühle *
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Wir fahren in den Wäldern vom Feldberg auf möglichst vielen Singletrails. Rechnet mit etwa 35 km und 1.000 Höhenmeter. Rückkehr bis ca. 16:30 Uhr. 

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.
*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen klicken und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken).* "Nicht-Mountainbiken-Wollen", "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" oder "Monatliche IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung".

uwe50


----------



## Deleted 329481 (29. April 2015)

Wir schließen uns am Samstag zu zweit an und freuen uns drauf


----------



## isotrop (30. April 2015)

bin nicht dabei und wünsche viel Spass


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (1. Mai 2015)

Ich komme auch +1 bis +2.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (1. Mai 2015)

Fahre auch mit


----------



## freerider68 (1. Mai 2015)

Werde auch mit fahren


----------



## tom194 (1. Mai 2015)

Werde morgen auch dabei sein


----------



## Shrew (1. Mai 2015)

Gibt's ne Möglichkeit mit den öffis dahin? Ich finde nichts.. Von Frankfurt Höchst aus


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (1. Mai 2015)

Shrew schrieb:


> Gibt's ne Möglichkeit mit den öffis dahin? Ich finde nichts.. Von Frankfurt Höchst aus


Wenn du um 9:45 am Krifteler Bahnhof sein kannst. Zeig ich Dir gerne, wie man mit dem Fahrrad dahin kommt.


----------



## greg_mtk (1. Mai 2015)

9:59 in Höchst in die R12. Vom Bhf Kelkheim über die Pestalozzistrasse rechts in den Gagernring dann links in die Hornauer Strasse. Die führt zur Rotebergstrasse und die wiederum zur Roten Mühle. Oder mit der S2 nach Kriftel 
Könnte dich auch ab Bhf Kelkheim begleiten. Kann nur leider nicht an der Tour teilnehmen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## micha_12 (1. Mai 2015)

dabei


----------



## Stephan_Hofheim (1. Mai 2015)

Moin, bin neu hier und werde morgen mal mit Marc aufschlagen...
Habe  schon Tom194 angeschrieben wegen fahrt zum Treffpunkt mit dem Rad...fahre von Hofheim aus, vielleicht kann man(n) ja zusammen zur roten Mühle biken
gruß
Stephan


----------



## Scott-Ron (1. Mai 2015)

Hi hallo ! Bin dabei .
wann fahrt ihr los in liederbach ? Würde mich dann anschließen auf dem weg zum Treffpunkt .
Mfg - ron


----------



## Flower7 (2. Mai 2015)

Have Fun


----------



## Shrew (2. Mai 2015)

Bin leider raus ich muss um 16uhr schon in Frankfurt sein wieder, dann lieber nächstes Mal die komplette Tour


----------



## freerider68 (2. Mai 2015)

Hey Leute war super heute


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (2. Mai 2015)

Sehr schöne Tours Urs.  Danke für's Guiden.


----------



## sebastian09 (3. Mai 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich fahre heute eine Tour im Taunus. Ich werde an der Hohemark starten, dann weiter zum Großen Feldberg und Altkönig. Gemütlich hoch und Abwärts Trails (X-Trail, Reichenbach,  Viiktoriatrail oder Bogenschießplatz). Wollte um 13Uhr los.

Für alternativen bin ich natürlich auch offen.

Grüße,
Sebastian


----------



## kreisbremser (3. Mai 2015)

moin sebastian, ab mittag solls regnen... da ich leicht erkältet bin verkneif ich mir ne ausfahrt. viel spaß


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. Mai 2015)

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte unbedingt um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob das Treffen stattfindet.

Zwischen 20:30 und 21:00 sind wir an der Gundelhard zurück. 

*Dienstag, 05.05.15, 18:30 Uhr
Kelkheim Gundelhard: *Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iliakinker (4. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei. evtl. + 1 Kollege


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (4. Mai 2015)

Auch dabei.


----------



## SKeeen (4. Mai 2015)

Ich komm auch mit


----------



## Scott-Ron (4. Mai 2015)

Hi ! Hallo ! Sehe zu das i morgen mal wieder dabei bin .
50/50 
Mfg - ronny


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. Mai 2015)

*Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.* So im 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. 


*Donnerstag, 07.05.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
*
Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Flower7 (6. Mai 2015)

Wenn sie mich zeitig raus lassen bin ich am Start


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (6. Mai 2015)

Ebenso. Is tight, aber sollte klappen. Stefan kommt auch.


----------



## freerider68 (7. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (7. Mai 2015)

Sollte mein Auto rechtzeitig aus der Werkstatt kommen und der Verkehr nicht allzu dicht sein, könnte ich es auch noch schaffen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppengustl (7. Mai 2015)

Bin auch dabei..


----------



## SKeeen (7. Mai 2015)

Toni und ich sind auch dabei


----------



## _melle_ (7. Mai 2015)

Bin auch dabei,bis gleich 
Andreas


----------



## mtbikerFFM (7. Mai 2015)

Auto ist nicht fertig, komme jetzt mit der Bahn. Evtl. könnte es 5 Min. später werden, je nachdem wie lange ich vom Bahnhof in Hofheim brauche.


----------



## uwe50 (7. Mai 2015)

*Verlängertes Wochenende in der Pfalz vom Do. 14.5.-So. 17.5.15*

Die Pfalz ist ein ein Mountainbike-Paradies mit vielen flowigen Trails die Spaß machen.

Ich habe bezüglich der Unterkünfte schon mal ein wenig recherchiert. Die Unterkünfte sind knapp geworden. Ich denke für 4-8 Personen wäre noch was zu finden in Pensionen mit Übernachtung/Frühstück mit Maximalpreis pro Person im Doppelzimmer von EUR 150

Ich werde 4 Touren in der Region Bad Dürkheim/Neustadt an der Weinstrasse ausarbeiten. Es gelten die Regeln vom Mitfahrtreff Main Taunus Kreis. Anfahrt per Auto ab Frankfurt ca. 60 - 80 Minuten.

Start der Touren (Exakte Treffpunkte werden rechtzeitig bekannt gegeben). Teilnehmerbeschränkung je Tour bei 8 Personen

*Donnerstag, 14.05.15, 11:00 Uhr
Freitag, 15.05.15, 10:00 Uhr
Samstag, 16.05.15, 10:00 Uhr
Sonntag, 17.05.15, 09:00 Uhr*

Wer (Teil-)Interesse hat bekunde dies verbindlich als Absichtserklärung durch Beantwortung der folgenden Fragen bis Samstag, 09.05.15, 12 Uhr.

*Wer sich meldet, den werde ich via E-Mail Verteiler auf dem Laufenden halten. *
*Bitte keine Anmeldungen/Fragen hier im Forum*

Rückfragen bitte per E-Mail und Angabe, wann ich Dich unter welcher Nummer zurückrufen kann.

*------- ab hier kopieren und mich per E-Mail kontaktieren [email protected] --------

Meine Kontaktdaten:
Vorname, Name:
Adresse:
Tel. Mobil: 

Tageweise Teilnahme oder Übernachtung mit selbständigem Suchen/Buchen einer Unterkunft*
Name(n) Person(en) __________
Teilnahme am ________ 

*Teilnahme 3 -4 Tage mit 2-3 Übernachtungen*
Name(n) Person(en) __________
Als Einzelperson bin ich bereit, mit einem TeilnehmerIn ein Doppelzimmer zu teilen: Ja/Nein

Biete Mitfahrgelegenheit für ____ Personen am _______ ab ________
Suche Mitfahrgelegenhei für ____ Personen am _______ ab ________
*
Sonstige Bemerkungen zur gewünschten Unterbringung:*


----------



## horror (7. Mai 2015)

Habe dir eine E-Mail geschrieben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (9. Mai 2015)

*Verlängertes Pfalz-Wochenende Do. 14. - So. 17.05.15

Aktualisierungen werde ich nur in dieser Ausschreibung vornehmen #3618
Rückfragen bitte nicht hier im Forum sondern per E-Mail [email protected] *

Falls noch jemand mit Übernachtung dazu kommen will, muss er/sie die Unterkunft selber organisieren. Z.B. über http://www.preiswert-uebernachten.de/ oder http://www.booking.com/ (auch kurzfristig direkt im Internet buchbar!).

Es gelten die Regeln vom Mitfahrtreff Main Taunus Kreis.

*Donnerstag, 14.05.15, 11:00 Uhr *
Treffpunkt 67273 Weisenheim am Berg, Neumayerstr. 22. (Parkplatz Grundschule Weisenheim am Berg)
Tour auf tollen, gut zu fahrenden Singletrails ca. 30 km, 800 Höhenmeter mit Einkehrmöglichkeit.
Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt mit dem Auto ab Hofheim ca. 110 km, 1 Std. 15
Teilnehmer Stand 13.5. : nebst mir, Cynthia, Bridgitt + Partner, Tom194, micha_12
Mitfahr- und Übernachtungsgelegenhiet für 1 Mädel bei Rückfahrt am Freitag


*Freitag, 15.05.15, 11.00 !!! Uhr *
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz ca. 1 km vor Höningen (Pfalz): Anfahrt über Kleinkarlbach (L520) im Tal bis zum Abzweig Richtung Höningen (K31). Nach ca. 1 km befindet sich der Waldparkplatz links.
Tour auf tollen, gut zu fahrenden Singletrails ca. 35 km, 999 Höhenmeter mit Einkehrmöglichkeit.
Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt mit dem Auto ab Hofheim ca. 100 km, 1 Std. 15
Teilnehmer Stand 15.5. : nebst mir, Cynthia, Bridgitt noch 2 Personen


*Samstag, 16.05.15, 09:30 Uhr *
Treffpunkt Sportplatz, Talwiesenstr. 7, 67435 Neustadt an der Weinstraße (Nähe Restaurant Forsthaus Benjental)
Tour auf tollen, mit teilweise etwas anspruchsvolleren Passagen, Singletrails ca. 40 km, 1.100 Höhenmeter mit Einkehrmöglichkeit.
Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt mit dem Auto ab Hofheim ca. 125 km, 1 Std. 30
Teilnehmer Stand 13.5.: 7 Personen

*Sonntag 17.05.15, 10:00 Uhr *
Da bis 16.5. 20:20 keine Anmeldung, werden wir zu zweit nch ein wenig die Umgebung erkunden.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. Mai 2015)

Noch können wir 6 Wochen geniessen, an denen die Tage länger werden 
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte unbedingt um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour statt findet. Um 21:00 Uhr wollen wir an der Roten Mühle zurück sein. 

*Dienstag, 12.05.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


*Verlängertes Wochenende Donnerstag 14. - Sonntag 17.05.15
Touren in der Pfalz
Hier gibt es aktuelle Informationen*


----------



## Flower7 (11. Mai 2015)

Viel Spaß euch!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. Mai 2015)

Bin morgen dabei.


----------



## Friendlyman (11. Mai 2015)

rückkehr 16.30 ääähm iss schon lang odder )
ich versuche dabei zu sein. Aber nicht so lange.
LG wolfgang


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (12. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei + Thomas + Stefan


----------



## Stephan_Hofheim (12. Mai 2015)

Marc hat mich beauftragt hier mal in seinem Namen zu posten... er sagt er kommt Heute Abend zur roten Mühle... ich bin leider verhindert... lg und viel Spass beim biken
Stephan


----------



## -mats- (12. Mai 2015)

Volles Risiko trotz Unwetterwarnung? Ich bin dabei, aber es wird mit 18:30 sehr knapp bei mir.

ist das Gewitter vorbei oder kommt es noch?


----------



## uwe50 (13. Mai 2015)

*Mitfahrtreff vom Donnerstag in Hofheim fällt aus. 

Dafür gib es 4 Touren in der Pfalz:
Verlängertes Pfalz-Wochenende Do. 14. - Sa. 16.05.15*

Rückfragen bitte nicht hier im Forum sondern per E-Mail [email protected] 

Ausschreibung und Informationen


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (18. Mai 2015)

*Um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour wetterbedingt statt findet. * 
Um spätestens 21:00 Uhr wollen wir an der Roten Mühle zurück sein. 

*Dienstag, 19.05.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] 

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (19. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## -mats- (19. Mai 2015)

Ich auch


----------



## Till_65812 (19. Mai 2015)

Bin auch dabei ...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. Mai 2015)

Das Wetter bleibt kühl aber laut aktueller Prognose regenfrei. Bis 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.


*Donnerstag, 21.05.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Über Pfingsten noch nichts geplant?*
Wer am *Sonntag, 24.05.15, 10:30 Uhr eine Tour ab Miltenberg* mitfahren möchte, melde sich per "Unterhaltung" oder E-Mail [email protected] bei mir. Tourdaten. Weitere Info folgt.


----------



## _melle_ (20. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei 
Andreas


----------



## Stephan_Hofheim (20. Mai 2015)

komme auch....


----------



## freerider68 (20. Mai 2015)

Mist ich kann nur Pfingstmontag


----------



## freerider68 (20. Mai 2015)

Aber morgen bin ich dabei


----------



## Scott-Ron (21. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei ! Bis später - ron


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (21. Mai 2015)

Ich bin nachher auch dabei.

 Silke


----------



## Flower7 (21. Mai 2015)

..am Start


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (21. Mai 2015)

Ich will auch mit. Hoff ich schaff das.


----------



## SKeeen (21. Mai 2015)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (21. Mai 2015)

Komme auch.


----------



## ninerflow (21. Mai 2015)

Bin schon da tralala...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ninerflow (21. Mai 2015)

Marc-aus-MTK schrieb:


> Ich will auch mit. Hoff ich schaff das.


Und wie schauts. .?


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (21. Mai 2015)

Schaffe es nicgt. Sorry.


----------



## uwe50 (22. Mai 2015)

MIL1 - So heißt der teilweise "gebaute" Rundkurs in Miltenberg 

Das Wetter am Samstag/Sonntag ist in der Summe der Prognosen identisch, wobei es bei allen am Montagabend regnen sollte. Wer Mitfahren will ist herzlich eingeladen.

Wir treffen uns:
*Pfingstmontag, 25.05.2015, 09:30 Uhr
Treffpunkt: Obere Walldürner Str. 82, 63897 Miltenberg
*
Den GPX-Treck gibt es hier zum herunterladen






Den Biker erwartet eine technisch und konditionell schwere Strecke. 29 km und 920 Höhenmeter sind zu bewältigen. 60 % des Rundkurses verlaufen auf befestigten Wegen, meist um die steilen Auffahrten zu meistern. Die restlichen 40 % sind Naturwege und ausgewählte Trails. Was das Herz eines ambitionierten Bikers höher schlagen läßt sind die Abfahrten – steil, schmal, mit Kurven gespickt, vorbei und über Steinformationen, mit kleinen natürlichen Drops, Anliegern und Brücken schlängeln sich die Trails Richtung Tal.

Wer mitfahren will, melde sich per "Unterhaltung" oder E-Mail [email protected] oder hier im Forum.
Wer im Auto noch freie Plätze hat oder als MitfahrerIn einen freien Platz sucht, gibt das bei der Anmeldung an. *Abstimmung und Mitteilungen untereinander* (z.B. vom Abfahrtstreffpunkt) bitte per Unterhaltung, E-Mail oder sonstigen Kommunikations-Tools, damit die Ausschreibungen und Anmeldungen schön übersichtlich bleiben. 


*XC World Cup #1 – Nove Mesto: Wer kann die Schweizer stoppen?*

Sonntag, 24.05.15, 11:00 Uhr, Damen (Live oder OnDemand)
Sonntag, 24.05.15, 14:00 Uhr, Herren (Live oder OnDemand)


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (22. Mai 2015)

Urs, fährst du nun Sonntag und Montag, oder nur Montag nach Miltenberg ?


----------



## Bridgitt (23. Mai 2015)

bin montag dabei (Klaus auch), freue mich schon


----------



## freerider68 (23. Mai 2015)

Ich bin auch Montag dabei. Nach momentaner Wettervorhersage soll es aber auch morgens schon leichte Schauer geben


----------



## Bridgitt (23. Mai 2015)

das mit den leichten Schauern macht nix, wir sind ja nicht aus Zucker


----------



## tom194 (23. Mai 2015)

Werde auch dabei sein


----------



## Cynthia (23. Mai 2015)

Ich auch


----------



## micha_12 (24. Mai 2015)

Bin auch dabei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hopi (24. Mai 2015)

Moin, meine Frau und meiner einer würden morgen auch kommen, bin nur Berg runter etwas langsamer, muss das HT nehmen.


----------



## Stephan_Hofheim (24. Mai 2015)

Na, da reihe ich mich doch ein und sage ebenfalls zu ;o)


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. Mai 2015)

*Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour wetterbedingt stattfindet. *
Um spätestens 21:00 Uhr wollen wir an der Roten Mühle zurück sein. 

*Dienstag, 26.05.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

############################################################################
*
Planung Do. 4.6. (Feiertag Fronleichname, Freitag 5.6. (Brückentag), Samstag/Sonntag 6./7.6.15 *

Zwei Singletraillastige  Touren in der *Saverne *(Anfahrt ab Hofheim ca. 250 km, 2:30 Std Auto-Fahrzeit)
1. Tag Start um 10:30 Uhr 
2. Tag Start um 08:30 Uhr





*
Umfrage* mit verbindlichen Teilnahme-Absichtserklärungen mit *einer Übernachtung* (ab 30 - ca. 50 EUR / Person/Nach im Doppelzimmer) in der Region:

Bitte schreibe mir per E-Mail ([email protected])  an welchen 2 Tagen Du teilnehmen könntest 
Do./Fr. und/oder 
Fr./Sa. und oder 
Sa./So.

Die Entscheidung für den definitiven Termin wird dann am nächsten Sonntag 31.5. getroffen (abhängig von der Wetterprognose, Unterkunftsmöglichkeit und Teilnehmeranzahl).

Rückfragen, Anmerkungen bitte nur per E-Mail ([email protected]) , damit das Thema MTB-MFT-MTK für Anmeldungen der Di. und Do. Touren übersichtlich bleibt 

 Urs


----------



## ninerflow (25. Mai 2015)

Bin dabei. .


----------



## jankr (26. Mai 2015)

heute gerne zum ersten mal dabei. Haftungsausschlusserklärung bringe ich mit.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (26. Mai 2015)

Wird knapp, ich versuchs


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. Mai 2015)

Das Wetter bleibt kühl aber laut aktueller Prognose regenfrei. Bis 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17 Uhr nochmals hier reinschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet

*Donnerstag, 28.05.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


############################################################################
*
Planung Do. 4.6. (Feiertag Fronleichname, Freitag 5.6. (Brückentag), Samstag/Sonntag 6./7.6.15 *

Zwei Singletraillastige  Touren in der *Saverne *(Anfahrt ab Hofheim ca. 250 km, 2:30 Std Auto-Fahrzeit)
1. Tag Start um 10:30 Uhr
2. Tag Start um 08:30 Uhr





*
Umfrage* mit verbindlichen Teilnahme-Absichtserklärungen mit *einer Übernachtung* (ab 30 - ca. 50 EUR / Person/Nach im Doppelzimmer) in der Region:

Bitte schreibe mir per E-Mail ([email protected]) an welchen 2 Tagen Du teilnehmen könntest
Do./Fr. und/oder
Fr./Sa. und oder
Sa./So.

Die Entscheidung für den definitiven Termin wird dann am nächsten Sonntag 31.5. getroffen (abhängig von der Wetterprognose, Unterkunftsmöglichkeit und Teilnehmeranzahl).

Rückfragen, Anmerkungen bitte nur per E-Mail ([email protected]) , damit das Thema MTB-MFT-MTK für Anmeldungen der Di. und Do. Touren übersichtlich bleibt

Urs


----------



## kurt1948 (27. Mai 2015)

Bin auch dabei..
Guss kurt 1948


----------



## isotrop (28. Mai 2015)

Ich bin morgen auch dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (29. Mai 2015)

*2 MTB-Touren in der Saverne

Samstag/Sonntag 6./7.6.15 *

Teilnahme auf eigene Verantwortung. Es gelten die Regeln vom Mitfahrtreff.

Zwei garantiert absolut Singletraillastige  Touren in der *Saverne *(Anfahrt ab Hofheim ca. 250 km, 2:30 Std. Auto-Fahrzeit)

*Samstag, 06.06.15, 10:30 Uh*r
58 Rue de Cosswiller 67310 Wasselonne, Frankreich (Restaurant La Petite Suisse)
Tourdaten: 42,5 km, 1.150 Höhenmeter

*Sonntag, 07.06.15, 08:30 Uhr *
Parkplatz beim Sportplatz, Höhe 5 Rue Prinzipale, 67440 Reinhardsmunster - Frankreich
Tourdaten:  37 km, 1250 Höhenmeter

Wir sind aktuell (Stand 05.06.15 08:50) 5 Personen (am Samstag 6) und haben in folgendem 2-*-Hotel gebucht

*Hostellerie de l'Étoile *
1 Place du Général Leclerc, 67310 Wasselonne, Frankreich

Bitte schreibe mir per E-Mail ([email protected]) falls Du noch kurzfristig an einer oder beiden Touren teilnehmen möchtest. Bei Übernachtung direkt selber buchen (allenfalls in der näheren Umgebung, wenn nichts mehr frei wäre)

Rückfragen, Anmerkungen bitte nur per E-Mail ([email protected]) , damit das Thema MTB-MFT-MTK für Anmeldungen der Di. und Do. Touren übersichtlich bleibt


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (31. Mai 2015)

*Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour wetterbedingt stattfindet. *
Um spätestens 21:00 Uhr wollen wir an der Roten Mühle zurück sein. Heute neue Abfahrtsmöglichkeiten entdeckt 
  


*Dienstag, 02.06.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

############################################################################
*
Saverne Samstag/Sonntag 6./7.6.15 *

Zwei garantiert absolut Singletraillastige  Touren in der *Saverne *(Anfahrt ab Hofheim ca. 250 km, 2:30 Std Auto-Fahrzeit)
Start Samstag um 10:30 Uhr 
Start Sonntag 08:30 Uhr

*Details und Aktualisierungen erfolgen über diesen Link.*

Rückfragen/Anmeldungen bitte nur per E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## mtbikerFFM (2. Juni 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (2. Juni 2015)

Sollte es heute Abend auch schaffen, hoffe ich.


----------



## tomtomba (2. Juni 2015)

bin auch dabei....


----------



## 747-8 (2. Juni 2015)

Bin heute auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## WayneS (2. Juni 2015)

Komme auch mit


----------



## -mats- (2. Juni 2015)

Dabei


----------



## WayneS (2. Juni 2015)

Vielen Dank noch mal für's Mitnehmen, das war eine großartige Tour heute


----------



## uwe50 (3. Juni 2015)

*Donnerstag, 04.06.15, 18 Uhr Hofheim
*
Es findet kein "offizielles" Treffen statt. 
Nutze allenfalls bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

----------------------------------------------------
*Saverne Samstag/Sonntag 6./7.6.15 *

*Details und Aktualisierungen erfolgen über diesen Link.*

Rückfragen/Anmeldungen bitte nur per E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## uwe50 (5. Juni 2015)

*Die aktualisierten Informationen zu den beiden MTB-Touren in der Saverne vom Sa./So. 6./7.6.15 findet ihr über den Link*

*
Welt Cup Rennen vom letzten Sonntag*

Albstadt, Germany welcomes the best Cross Country athletes for the third consecutive year. Could Pauline Ferrand-Prevot repeat again or is it last years overall world cup champion Jolanda Neff who strikes back in the hunt for the victory on the steep track in the Schwäbisch Alps?

*Cross Country Frauen*
*UCI MTB World Cup 2015: Albstadt, Germany*
ON DEMAND

*Cross Country Herren*
*UCI MTB World Cup 2015: Albstadt, Germany*
ON DEMAND


*Downhill *Finals – *Sunday, June 07 at 3:30 pm Mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit*
*UCI MTB World Cup 2015: Fort William, UK*
LIVE
The spectacular track in Fort William showcases the best riders year after year. Thousands of enthusiastic fans traditionally storm the course in the Scottish Highlands. After no win in 2014, can the strong British riders donate a victory to their home crowd?


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Juni 2015)

Um spätestens 21:00 Uhr wollen wir an der Roten Mühle zurück sein. 

*Dienstag, 09.06.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Stephan_Hofheim (8. Juni 2015)

Ich komme, 
wenn einer über Hofheim mit dem Rad zur roten Mühle fährt, würde ich mich einklinken


----------



## mtbikerFFM (9. Juni 2015)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Bridgitt (9. Juni 2015)

bin auch dabei...bis später


----------



## ninerflow (9. Juni 2015)

bis gleich ..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. Juni 2015)

Ein angenehmer regenfreier Sommertag erwartet uns für eine Tour rund um Langenhain. Bis 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.


*Donnerstag, 11.06.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Stephan_Hofheim (10. Juni 2015)

H E I M S P I E L......da simmer debei....


----------



## _melle_ (11. Juni 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## kurt1948 (11. Juni 2015)

ich habe mir eine thrombose zugelegt
und habe etwas pause.
bis bald

Kurt1948


----------



## 747-8 (11. Juni 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## uwe50 (13. Juni 2015)

*Live Stream Downhill World Cup Leogang (Österreich)*

Wer den Downhill World Cup live (oder später OnDemand) mitverfolgen will, kann dies online am *Sonntag, 12.06.2015, ab 14:15* Uhr tun. Über *diesen Link *gelangt ihr direkt auf die Seite des Streams, der leider nicht extern eingebettet werden kann. Wer bereits die Rennen der Junioren und der Damen live mitverfolgen will, der sollte sich direkt das UCI Live Timing ansehen – dann jedoch ohne Bild sondern nur in Zahlen.

*World Cup 2015 Leogang – alle Artikel *


UCI DH World Cup #3: Leogang - Livestream, Zeitplan & Tippspiel
UCI DH World Cup #3: Leogang - Trackwalk mit neuen Streckenabschnitten!
UCI DH World Cup #3 – Leogang: Kursvorschau mit Claudio Caluori und Greg Minnaar
UCI DH World Cup #3: Leogang – Highlight-Fotos vom gezeiteten Training


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. Juni 2015)

Um spätestens 21:30 Uhr wollen wir an der Roten Mühle zurück sein. 

*Dienstag, 16.06.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50



*DIMB AKTIVTOUREN 2015:*

*Es gibt noch freie Plätze. *
*Bitte direkt anmelden gemäß Ausschreibung. Eine Anfahrt-Optimierung (freie Plätze, gesuchte Plätze) kann ich gerne vermitteln. Schreibt eine E-Mail an [email protected]*
*Fr. 26.06. - So. 28.06.2015: Aktivtour (IG Moseleifel)*
Unser Motto lautet auf jeden Uphill folgt ein Trail!
- Ausschreibung -
*Fr. 24.07. - So. 26.07.2015: Aktivtour (IG Saar & Flowtrail Ottweiler)*
Ein Wochenende  im Saarland
- Ausschreibung -


----------



## Stephan_Hofheim (15. Juni 2015)

Da gibt´s ja mal gar nix zu überlegen....da simmer debei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (16. Juni 2015)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (16. Juni 2015)

Komme auch mit.


----------



## Stephan_Hofheim (16. Juni 2015)

Melde mich kurzfristig ab, SORRY	  
Urs weiß bescheid.....!!!


----------



## tomtomba (16. Juni 2015)

bin dabei, wenn auch mit Leihradel.....


----------



## iliakinker (16. Juni 2015)

komme auch


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. Juni 2015)

Während des Tages soll es leicht regnen und am Abend der Boden nicht mehr so staubig sein, wie in den letzten Tagen.
Bei zweifelhafter Wetterlage um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals ins Forum schauen.

*Donnerstag, 18.06.15, 18:00 Uhr
Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

----------------------------------------------------
*IG-Taunus CC-Tour am Sonntag, 21.06.2015, 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Tourdauer: *ca. 3,5-4 Std.
*Tourlänge: *34 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 750
*
Tempo: *CC Tourentempo (Cross-Country)
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1 fahren.
Für die CC-Tour ist ein MTB mit 100-130 mm Federweg am besten geeignet.
*Tourenguide:* Marko, Urs
*Max.Gruppengröße: *12


----------



## Steppengustl (17. Juni 2015)

Bin morgen dabei.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (19. Juni 2015)

*Am längsten Tag dieses Jahres: 

IG-Taunus CC-Tour am 21.06.2015 um 13:00 Uhr ab Oberursel Hohemark*

*Treffpunkt: *Oberursel-Hohemark am Parkplatz des Taunus-Informationszentrums
*Tourdauer: *ca. 3,5-4 Std.
*Tourlänge: *34 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 750
*
Tempo: *CC Tourentempo (Cross-Country)
*Fahrtechnik: *Sicheres Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und Wurzeln.
Nach der Singletrail-Skala werden wir auf der Tour max. S1 fahren.
Für die CC-Tour ist ein MTB mit 100-130mm Federweg am besten geeignet.
*Tourenguide:* Marko, Urs
*Max.Gruppengröße: *12

Weitere Informationen und Anmeldung bitte hier ...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Juni 2015)

Um spätestens 21:30 Uhr wollen wir an der Roten Mühle zurück sein. 
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals dieses Thema aufrufen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Dienstag, 23.06.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*DIMB AKTIVTOUREN 2015:*

*Es gibt noch freie Plätze. *
*Bitte direkt anmelden gemäß Ausschreibung. Eine Anfahrt-Optimierung (freie Plätze, gesuchte Plätze) kann ich gerne vermitteln. Schreibt eine E-Mail an [email protected]*

*Nächstes Wochenende: Fr. 26.06. - So. 28.06.2015: Aktivtour (IG Moseleifel)*
Unser Motto lautet auf jeden Uphill folgt ein Trail!
- Ausschreibung -
*Fr. 24.07. - So. 26.07.2015: Aktivtour (IG Saar & Flowtrail Ottweiler)*
Ein Wochenende im Saarland
- Ausschreibung -


*Vormerken: *
So. 19.7.15, 11:00 Mountainbiketour im Rahmen vom Main Taunus Volksradtag in Sulzbach


----------



## 747-8 (23. Juni 2015)

Bin heute dabei!


----------



## uwe50 (23. Juni 2015)

*Aufgrund der vorhandenen Nässe und der vermutlich noch folgenden Niederschläge gönnen wir uns heute eine Pause im Trockenen. Wer unbedingt Fahren möchte, soll sich über Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" Mitfahrer/Innen suchen.*

Sonstige Anmerkungen per Unterhaltung oder Mail an [email protected]


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. Juni 2015)

Ob der Sommer jetzt kommt? Wenn das Wetter passt fahren wir mal wieder Richtung Rossert. Bis 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.


*Donnerstag, 25.06.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Vormerken: *
So. 19.7.15, 11:00 Mountainbiketour im Rahmen vom Main Taunus Volksradtag in Sulzbach


----------



## Steppengustl (24. Juni 2015)

Bin dabei 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zesty67 (25. Juni 2015)

komme auch mit


----------



## freerider68 (25. Juni 2015)

Ich komme heute auch + 1


----------



## Friendlyman (25. Juni 2015)

Versuch dabei zu sein. Job ???
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## 747-8 (25. Juni 2015)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isotrop (25. Juni 2015)

Bin auch dabei !


----------



## -mats- (25. Juni 2015)

Versuche auch rechtzeitig da zu sein


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. Juni 2015)

Nutzen wir nochmals den langen Tag. Um spätestens 21:30 Uhr wollen wir an der Roten Mühle zurück sein. 


*Dienstag, 30.06.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Vormerken: *
So. 19.7.15, 11:00 Mountainbiketour im Rahmen vom Main Taunus Volksradtag in Sulzbach. Näheres siehe im PDF


----------



## mtbikerFFM (29. Juni 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## -mats- (30. Juni 2015)

Ich auch


----------



## isotrop (30. Juni 2015)

bin auch dabei.....(bei deeeem Wetter)


----------



## 747-8 (30. Juni 2015)

Bei der Hitze ist es im Wald doch am kühlsten. 
Bin dabei


----------



## micha_12 (30. Juni 2015)

Dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. Juli 2015)

Bei der Hitze gemütlich Richtung Langenhain.Bis 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.


*Donnerstag, 02.07.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Termine: 

Sonntag, 5.7.15, ab 08:00 Uhr
11. Oberurseler Bike Marathon*
Wir gehen in die elfte Runde! Das wird gefeiert mit einigen schönen neuen Streckenabschnitten und einer Zusatzschleife, mit der ihr 90km durch den schönen Taunus fahren könnt! Natürlich haben wir auch noch kürzere Strecken mit 72km, 45km oder 25km im Angebot. Wie immer könnt ihr euch während der Tour entscheiden, welche Strecke ihr fahren möchtet.
Gestartet wird am 5. Juli im laufenden Start von 8 bis 10 Uhr, die Anmeldung ist vor Ort ab 7:30 Uhr geöffnet.


*UCI MTB World Cup 2015: Lenzerheide, Schweiz Sa. 4./So.5. Juni 2015*

*Liveübertragungen oder nachträglich OnDemand*
Downhill Finals – Saturday, July 04 at 2:30 pm Mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit
Cross Country Women – Sunday, July 05 at 11:00 am Mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit
Cross Country Men – Sunday, July 05 at 2:00 pm Mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit

*So. 19.7.15, 11:00 *
Mountainbiketour im Rahmen vom Main Taunus Volksradtag in Sulzbach


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## zesty67 (2. Juli 2015)

bin dabei


----------



## uwe50 (2. Juli 2015)

Also, ich werde um 18:00 am Teffpunkt sein.
Die Tour werde ich aufgrund der Hitze sehr gemütlich angehen und auch zeitlich auf max. 2 Std. reduzieren.


----------



## Cynthia (2. Juli 2015)

"... sehr gemütlich ..." - dann kann ich ja auch mitfahren.


----------



## SKeeen (2. Juli 2015)

ich komm auch mit


----------



## hjw51 (3. Juli 2015)

Hallo zusammen, leite am Sonntag eine ADFC  Mountainbike Tour auf den Feldberg. Wer gerne mitfährt , die Sonne  und einige knackige Steigungen nicht fürchtet komme nach Kriftel  09.30 Uhr
Frankfurter Str 21 Eiscafé Venezia.lg Hansjörg  .bei Rückfrage Tel .0176 20820302


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. Juli 2015)

Möglichst noch bei Tageslicht wollen wir an der Roten Mühle zurück sein. 
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage (Gewitter?) bitte um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour statt findet.

*Dienstag, 07.07.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Vormerken: *
So. 19.7.15, 11:00 DIMB-Mountainbiketour im Rahmen vom Main Taunus Volksradtag in Sulzbach. Näheres siehe im PDF


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (7. Juli 2015)

Versuch dabei zu sein. Job ???
Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## -mats- (7. Juli 2015)

Ich wäre dabei, wollt ihr es wagen? Riders on the storm


----------



## isotrop (7. Juli 2015)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Juli 2015)

Bis 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.


*Donnerstag, 09.07.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

Vormerken: 
*IG-Taunus CC-Tour(en) am *
*Sonntag, 19.07.2015 um 11:00 Uhr *
*ab Sulzbach (Taunus)*

Die Tour ist auch ausgeschrieben im Rahmen vom MTK Volksradtag (siehe PDF)
_11 Uhr: Sportliche Mountainbike Feldbergtour. Führung durch Tourguides der DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike), Trails und Genussabfahrten inklusive, Grundkondition und MTB-Technik erforderlich, Helm obligatorisch, Verpflegung und Getränke für unterwegs mitnehmen. Rückkehr in Sulzbach ca. 14.30 Uhr_

*Treffpunkt: *Schulhof der Cretzschmarschule in Sulzbach (Klosterhofstr. 2, 65843 Sulzbach)
*Tourdauer: *Gruppenabhängig ca. 3,5-4 Std.
*Tourlänge: *Gruppenabhängig 32-37 km
*Höhenmeter: *Gruppenabhängig ca. 750 - 1000 Höhenmeter

Anmeldung bitte hier


----------



## _melle_ (8. Juli 2015)

bin Morgen dabei 

Andreas


----------



## 's Silke (9. Juli 2015)

Ich auch!

 Silke


----------



## iliakinker (9. Juli 2015)

ich und mein Kollege Arthur der große.


----------



## Till0357 (9. Juli 2015)

Prima, ich komme gerne mit und hab die unterschriebene Erklärung dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. Juli 2015)

Möglichst noch bei Tageslicht wollen wir an der Roten Mühle zurück sein. 
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour statt findet.

*Dienstag, 14.07.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*VORMERKEN:
IG-Taunus CC-Tour(en) am *
*Sonntag, 19.07.2015 um 11:00 Uhr *
*ab Sulzbach (Taunus)*

Die Tour ist auch ausgeschrieben im Rahmen vom MTK Volksradtag
_11 Uhr: Sportliche Mountainbike Feldbergtour. Führung durch Tourguides der DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike), Trails und Genussabfahrten inklusive, Grundkondition und MTB-Technik erforderlich, Helm obligatorisch, Verpflegung und Getränke für unterwegs mitnehmen. Rückkehr in Sulzbach ca. 14.30 Uhr_

*Treffpunkt: *Schulhof der Cretzschmarschule in Sulzbach (Klosterhofstr. 2, 65843 Sulzbach)
*Tourdauer: *Gruppenabhängig ca. 3,5-4 Std.
*Tourlänge: *Gruppenabhängig 32-37 km
*Höhenmeter: *Gruppenabhängig ca. 750 - 1000 Höhenmeter

*Weitere Details und Anmeldung bitte hier.*


----------



## 747-8 (14. Juli 2015)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. Juli 2015)

*Donnerstag, 16.07.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor derTreffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50



*VORMERKEN:

IG-Taunus CC-Tour(en) am *
*Nächsten Sonntag, 19.07.2015 um 11:00 Uhr *
*ab Sulzbach (Taunus)*


Die Tour ist auch ausgeschrieben im Rahmen vom MTK Volksradtag
_11 Uhr: Sportliche Mountainbike Feldbergtour. Führung durch Tourguides der DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike), Trails und Genussabfahrten inklusive, Grundkondition und MTB-Technik erforderlich, Helm obligatorisch, Verpflegung und Getränke für unterwegs mitnehmen. Rückkehr in Sulzbach ca. 14.30 Uhr_

*Treffpunkt: *Schulhof der Cretzschmarschule in Sulzbach (Klosterhofstr. 2, 65843 Sulzbach)
*Tourdauer: *Gruppenabhängig ca. 3,5-4 Std.
*Tourlänge: *Gruppenabhängig 38-32 km
*Höhenmeter: *Gruppenabhängig ca. 750 - 1000 Höhenmeter

*Weitere Details und Anmeldung bitte hier.*


----------



## _melle_ (16. Juli 2015)

bin dabei 
Andreas


----------



## Bridgitt (16. Juli 2015)

bin auch dabei... bis später


----------



## iliakinker (16. Juli 2015)

komme auch.+ Arthur


----------



## uwe50 (17. Juli 2015)

Zeigt mit der Teilnahme den Politikern vom Landkreis, dass es im Main Taunus Kreis auch Mountenbiker gibt, die nicht nur auf Forststrassen fahren wollen. Ich freue mich, wenn viele am Sonntag mit dabei sind. 
*
Sonntag, 19.07.2015 um 11:00 Uhr *
*ab Sulzbach (Taunus)*
*Treffpunkt: *Schulhof der Cretzschmarschule in Sulzbach (Klosterhofstr. 2, 65843 Sulzbach)

Die Tour ist auch ausgeschrieben im Rahmen vom MTK Volksradtag
_11 Uhr: Sportliche Mountainbike Feldbergtour. Führung durch Tourguides der DIMB (Deutsche Initiative Mountain Bike), Trails und Genussabfahrten inklusive, Grundkondition und MTB-Technik erforderlich, Helm obligatorisch, Verpflegung und Getränke für unterwegs mitnehmen. Rückkehr in Sulzbach ca. 14.30 Uhr_

*Treffpunkt: *Schulhof der Cretzschmarschule in Sulzbach (Klosterhofstr. 2, 65843 Sulzbach)
*Tourdauer: *Gruppenabhängig ca. 3,5-4 Std.
*Tourlänge: *Gruppenabhängig 38-32 km
*Höhenmeter: *Gruppenabhängig ca. 750 - 1000 Höhenmeter

*Weitere Details und Anmeldung bitte hier.*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. Juli 2015)

Möglichst noch bei Tageslicht bis 21:15 wollen wir an der Roten Mühle zurück sein.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour statt findet.

*Dienstag, 21.07.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected]  oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*An Kurzentschlossene:*
Für die DIM Aktiv-Tour im Saarland (Fr. 24.-So. 26.7.) gibt es noch eine Mitfahrgelegenheit ab Hofheim. 
Infos hier.
Kontaktaufnahme Mitfahrgelegenheit hier


----------



## mtbikerFFM (20. Juli 2015)

Bin mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Friendlyman (21. Juli 2015)

komme auch


----------



## -mats- (21. Juli 2015)

Ich komme auch!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Juli 2015)

*Donnerstag, 23.07.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 21:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## iliakinker (22. Juli 2015)

ich und der Arthur werden da sein.


----------



## Bobbypilot (23. Juli 2015)

Gude, bin auch dabei.


----------



## 's Silke (23. Juli 2015)

Ich komme mit.


 Silke


----------



## freerider68 (23. Juli 2015)

Bin dabei plus 3 !


----------



## -mats- (23. Juli 2015)

Sollte bei mir auch passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbypilot (23. Juli 2015)

...fettes SORRY falls ihr auf mich gewartet habt. War "pünktlich" um 18:30 da ...


----------



## iliakinker (24. Juli 2015)

lol


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. Juli 2015)

Möglichst noch bei Tageslicht bis 21:15 wollen wir an der Roten Mühle zurück sein.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour statt findet.

*Dienstag, 28.07.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 's Silke (28. Juli 2015)

Ich bin dabei.

 Silke


----------



## -mats- (28. Juli 2015)

Bei mir sollte es auch klappen


----------



## 747-8 (28. Juli 2015)

Bin dabei, bis gleich!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. Juli 2015)

*Donnerstag, 30.07.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (29. Juli 2015)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Scott-Ron (30. Juli 2015)

Komme auch bis dann - ron


----------



## isotrop (30. Juli 2015)

komme auch - bis später....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spotti911 (30. Juli 2015)

Komme heute auch endlich mal wieder mit


----------



## _melle_ (30. Juli 2015)

bin dabei 

Andreas


----------



## -mats- (30. Juli 2015)

Es wird knapp, aber ich versuche rechtzeitig da zu sein


----------



## SKeeen (30. Juli 2015)

bin auch dabei


----------



## uwe50 (30. Juli 2015)

Kommendes Wochenende in:

*Mont-Sainte-Anne (Kanada)*

*XCO World Cup #5 *
*UCI DHI World Cup #**4 *

*Zeitplan *
Donnerstag 30.7.

14:45 – 16:15 Downhill Timed Training Session (World Cup Top 80 Men Elite, Top 20 Women and Top 10 Men Juniors)
16:15 – 16:45 On Foot Downhill Course Inspection – Riders / Teams

Freitag, 31.7.

09:30 – 11:00 Official XCO Training >>> Reserved for women
11:00 – 13:00 Official XCO Training >>> All riders
13:00 – 14:30 Official XCO Training >>> Reserved for men

12:30 World Cup Downhill – Qualifying Round – Men Juniors
13:30 World Cup Downhill – Qualifying Round – Women
14:00 World Cup Downhill – Qualifying Round – Men Elite

30 minutes On Foot Downhill Course Inspection – Riders / Teams

Samstag, 1.8.

09:30 – 11:00 Official XCO Training >>> Reserved for women
11:00 – 13:00 Official XCO Training >>> All riders
13:00 – 14:30 Official XCO Training >>> Reserved for men

12:30 World Cup Downhill – Final – Men Juniors
13:15 World Cup Downhill – Final – Women
14:00 World Cup Downhill – Final – Men Elite

Sonntag, 2.8.

09:00 World Cup Olympic Cross-country – Men U23 Followed by Awards
11:15 World Cup Olympic Cross-country – Women Elite Followed by Awards
14:15 World Cup Olympic Cross-country – Men Elite Followed by Awards
16:30 World Cup Olympic Cross-country – Women U23 Followed by Awards

Übertragungen unter www.redbull.tv


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (2. August 2015)

*Dienstag, 04.08.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

Bitte um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.


----------



## uwe50 (4. August 2015)

*Da kommt nochmals ein Regenband vom Westen her. 
Im Wald dürfte es nass sein. 
Ich sage die Tour für heute Abend ab.*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. August 2015)

*Donnerstag, 06.08.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Urlaubstipp für kurzfristig Entschlossene:*
Verbindliche Anmeldung bis Sonntag, 16.8.15
*Sa. 12.09. - Sa. 19.09.2015: Aktivtouren in den Südvogesen (IG Taunus)*
*Erlebe eine Woche S0-S1 Trails in den Südvogesen rund um St. Amarain unterhalb des „Le Grande Ballon 1424m“*

- Ausschreibung -


----------



## _melle_ (5. August 2015)

bin morgen dabei 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drecki (5. August 2015)

auch dabei!


----------



## to406ki (6. August 2015)

komme auch


----------



## uwe50 (7. August 2015)

Kommendes Wochenende in:

*Windham (USA)*

*UCI DHI World Cup #6 *
Downhill - Samstag, 08.08.15, 20:30 Uhr - Live und OnDemand
*UCI XCO World Cup #5 *
Cross Country Damen, Sonntag, 09.08.15, 17:00 Uhr - Live und OnDemand
Cross Country Herren, Sonntag, 09.08.15, 20:00 Uhr - Live und OnDemand

Aktuelle Informationen:
UCI DH World Cup #6 – Windham: Gutierrez und Atherton Trainings-Schnellste, Missy Giove wieder da [Fotostory]
UCI DH World Cup #6 - Windham: Kursvorschau mit Claudio Caluori und Aaron Gwin!
UCI DH World Cup #6 - Windham: Fotostory Trackwalk - schnell, steinig, waldig!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. August 2015)

*Dienstag, 11.08.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Bitte ausreichend Beleuchtung mitnehmen, da es um 21 Uhr bereits Dunkel wird. Bis dahin wollen wir zwar zurück sein, aber z.B. eine Panne kann Zeitpläne ....

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Drecki (10. August 2015)

Dabei!


----------



## Deleted 329481 (10. August 2015)

Ich freue mich schon sehr darauf, endlich mal wieder dabei zu sein


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofheimer (10. August 2015)

So, ich melde mich zu meinem "ersten Mal" an.


----------



## 747-8 (11. August 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## spotti911 (11. August 2015)

Werde heute auch noch mal mitfahren


----------



## Bridgitt (11. August 2015)

Komme auch...


----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. August 2015)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Stephan_Hofheim (11. August 2015)

bin dabei....


----------



## micha_12 (11. August 2015)

dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. August 2015)

*Donnerstag, 13.08.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Wir machen einen Ferienausflug in die Pfalz
IG-Taunus CC-Tour am 
Sonntag, 16.08.2015 um 10:30 Uhr 
ab Neustadt an der Weinstrasse
Treffpunkt: Sportplatz, Talwiesenstr. 7, 67435 Neustadt an der Weinstraße
Tourdauer: bis ca. 16:00 Uhr
Tourlänge: ca. 40 km
Höhenmeter: ca. 1000 Höhenmeter*
Weitere Info und Anmeldung hier...


*Urlaubstipp für kurzfristig Entschlossene *
Verbindliche Anmeldung bis Sonntag, 16.8.15
*Sa. 12.09. - Sa. 19.09.2015: Aktivtouren in den Südvogesen (IG Taunus)*
*Erlebe eine Woche S0-S1 Trails in den Südvogesen rund um St. Amarain unterhalb des „Le Grande Ballon 1424m“*
- Ausschreibung -

Urs


----------



## Drecki (13. August 2015)

dabeihei...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. August 2015)

*Dienstag, 18.08.15, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Um 20:39 Uhr geht die Sonne offiziell unter. Wir versuchen bis dahin wieder an der Roten Mühle zu sein. Trotzdem unbedingt für ausreichender Beleuchtung sorgen.

Bitte ausreichend Beleuchtung mitnehmen, da es um 21 Uhr bereits Dunkel wird. Bis dahin wollen wir zwar zurück sein, aber z.B. eine Panne kann Zeitpläne ....

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

Bei der Südvogesen-Tourenwoche vom Sa. 12. bis Sa. 19.09.15 gibt es noch freie Plätze.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (18. August 2015)

Ich bin dabei!

Bis nachher


----------



## Friendlyman (18. August 2015)

Bin auch dabei. Bis gleich. Wolfgang


----------



## -mats- (18. August 2015)

Ich komme auch mit


----------



## Drecki (18. August 2015)

me too


----------



## mtbikerFFM (18. August 2015)

Bin auch da.


----------



## matthias2003 (19. August 2015)

Danke nochmal an Urs, mir hat es sehr gut gefallen!
kurz nach 11 war ich dann unter der Dusche


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. August 2015)

*Donnerstag, 20.08.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Bei der Südvogesen-Tourenwoche vom Sa. 12. bis Sa. 19.09.15 gibt es noch freie Plätze.*


----------



## fast-fred (19. August 2015)

Hallo, ich wollte auch mal wieder nach Ca. 3 Jahren bei euch mit fahren und würde einen Kollegen mitnehmen wenn ich darf.

MFG Fred


----------



## Hofheimer (20. August 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Drecki (20. August 2015)

auch dabei...


----------



## uwe50 (22. August 2015)

*An diesem Wochenende:
UCI MTB World Cup 2015: Val di Sole, Italy*

Live oder nachträglich OnDemand

Downhill Finale, Samstag, 22.08.15, 14:30 Uhr
Cross Country Frauen, Sonntag, 23.08.15, 11:00 Uhr
Cross Country Männer, Sonntag, 23.08.15, 14:00 Uhr

Alle Artikel zum Downhill World Cup Val di Sole 2015

World Cup Finale Val di Sole: Gwin vs. Minnaar, Schurter vs. Absalon, Neff vs. Dahle!
UCI DH World Cup #7 – Val di Sole: Rutschpartie beim Trackwalk
UCI DH World Cup #7 – Val di Sole: Ganz schön ui-ui-ui! Kursvorschau mit Claudio Caluori
UCI DH World Cup #7 – Val di Sole: Atherton, Atherton und Greenland Schnellste im Timed Training
UCI DH World Cup #7 – Val di Sole: Vital RAW Material-Massaker!
UCI DH World Cup #7 – Val di Sole: Brosnan und Atherton gewinnen die Quali
UCI DH World Cup #7 – Val di Sole: die Qualifikation in Fotos und die Auflösung zu Fischis Demo
 für Jolanda Neff und Nino Schurter, die bei diesem letzten Rennen ihre Führung im Weltcup als Sieger 2015 fest machen können.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. August 2015)

*Dienstag, 25.08.15, 18:30 Uhr 
neu: -> Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Um 20:25 Uhr geht die Sonne offiziell unter. Wir versuchen bis dahin wieder bei der *Gundelhard *zu sein. Trotzdem unbedingt für ausreichender Beleuchtung sorgen.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

Bei der Südvogesen-Tourenwoche vom Sa. 12. bis Sa. 19.09.15 gibt es noch freie Plätze.


----------



## seki80 (24. August 2015)

wenn das Wetter mitspielt werde ich morgen mal dazu stoßen u hoffen, dass ich konditionell mithalten kann.


----------



## Deleted 329481 (24. August 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## Hofheimer (25. August 2015)

Bin dabei, wenn das Wetter stimmt. Ich möchte nicht wieder wie am Sonntag voll
in den Regen kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (25. August 2015)

Ich komme auch mit.

 Silke


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (26. August 2015)

*Donnerstag, 27.08.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Ausreichende *Beleuchtung* ist ab dieser Jahreszeit wieder ein Muss.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Bei der Südvogesen-Tourenwoche vom Sa. 12. bis Sa. 19.09.15 gibt es noch freie Plätze.*


----------



## 's Silke (27. August 2015)

Dabei!

 Silke


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (31. August 2015)

*Dienstag, 01.09.15, 18:30 Uhr -> Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

*Bitte um 17 Uhr hier nochmals im Forum nachscheuen, ob die Tour statt findet.* Es wird in jedem Fall nass sein. Um 20:11 Uhr
geht die Sonne offiziell unter. Wir versuchen bis dahin wieder bei der *Gundelhard *zu sein. Trotzdem unbedingt für ausreichender Beleuchtung sorgen.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Bei der Südvogesen-Tourenwoche vom Sa. 12. bis Sa. 19.09.15 gibt es noch freie Plätze.*

*Wir fahren heute. *
*Wieder mal eine Gelegenheit, Regenklamotten zu testen. *


----------



## Deleted 329481 (1. September 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## 's Silke (1. September 2015)

Ich melde Wolfgang und mich einmal an... wenn es nicht allzu nass von oben wird.

 Silke


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (1. September 2015)

Bin ebenfalls dabei falls es stattfindet...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (2. September 2015)

*Donnerstag, 03.09.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Ausreichende *Beleuchtung* ist ab dieser Jahreszeit wieder ein Muss.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Bei der Südvogesen-Tourenwoche vom Sa. 12. bis Sa. 19.09.15 gibt es noch freie Plätze.*


----------



## _melle_ (2. September 2015)

bin Morgen dabei

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Bobbypilot (3. September 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei. Bis nachher,

Cheers, Stephan


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (3. September 2015)

Bis nachher...

 Silke


----------



## Friendlyman (3. September 2015)

bis gleich


----------



## uwe50 (4. September 2015)

*UCI MTB Trials and World Championships 2015*

*Samstag, 5.9.15
11:50: *Cross Country Finals - Women - Live oder nachträglich OnDemand
*14:20:* Cross Country Finals - Men - Live oder nachträglich OnDemand

*Sonntag, 6.9.15
12:25:* Downhill Finals - Women - Live oder nachträglich OnDemand
*13:55:* Downhill Finals - Men - Live oder nachträglich OnDemand

Was bisher bereits berichtet wurde:

XCE WM 2015 Vallnord: Wer wird der neue Sprintkönig? [Update: Livestream!]
XCE WM 2015 Vallnord: Gegenheimer holt Bronze! Alle Ergebnisse und Replay!
XCE WM 2015 Vallnord: Kaputte Zelte, Stromausfall und zwei glückliche Weltmeister [Fotostory]
XC WM 2015 Vallnord: Frankreich ist der neue Weltmeister im Team-Relay [Ergebnisse]
XC-WM Vallnord - Bikecheck: Florian Vogels 8 kg Focus Raven
XC WM 2015 Vallnord: Das etliche Hin und Her im Team-Relay in der Fotostory [Update]
XC WM 2015 Vallnord: Max Brandl holt Silber für Deutschland! [Ergebnisse der Juniorinnen und Junioren]
Prototyp gesichtet: XC-Fully von Focus in Vallnord


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. September 2015)

*Dienstag, 08.09.15, 18:30 Uhr -> Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Um 19:58 Uhr geht die Sonne offiziell unter. Die Zeit ist gekommen, ausreichende Beleuchtung als obligatorisch vorzugeben. Das Tourende wird jedenfalls im Dunkeln stattfinden. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17:00 Uhr nochmals in dieser Ausschreibung nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Bei der Südvogesen-Tourenwoche vom Sa. 12. bis Sa. 19.09.15 gibt es noch freie Plätze.*


----------



## Friendlyman (7. September 2015)

Ich und Silke
bis morgen
Wolfgang


----------



## Stephan_Hofheim (8. September 2015)

Birgit und ich kommen auch....


----------



## Deleted 329481 (8. September 2015)

Insofern ich heute nichts vergesse (hoffentlich), dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Hofheimer (8. September 2015)

Dabei, aber bitte ohne Regen.


----------



## -mats- (8. September 2015)

Auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## isotrop (8. September 2015)

Bin ebenfalls gleich mit dabei ...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. September 2015)

*Donnerstag, 10.09.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Ausreichende *Beleuchtung* ist ab dieser Jahreszeit wieder ein Muss.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

isotrop


----------



## _melle_ (9. September 2015)

bin dabei 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## -mats- (10. September 2015)

Ich versuche dabei zu sein, weiss aber noch nicht ob ich rechtzeitig weg komme


----------



## 747-8 (10. September 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## Flower7 (10. September 2015)

..wenn sie mich zeitig entlassen bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. September 2015)

*Dienstag, 15.09.15, 18:30 Uhr -> Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Um 19:43 Uhr geht die Sonne offiziell unter. Die Zeit ist gekommen, ausreichende Beleuchtung als obligatorisch vorzugeben. Das Tourende wird jedenfalls im Dunkeln stattfinden. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17:00 Uhr nochmals in dieser Ausschreibung nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder vor Ort (dann pünktlich!).

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

747-8 und Marc-aus-MTK


----------



## Deleted 329481 (13. September 2015)

Bin dabei


----------



## Till0357 (14. September 2015)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## isotrop (14. September 2015)

Bin aller Voraussicht auch dabei


----------



## Friendlyman (15. September 2015)

bin dabei. Bis gleich Wolfgang


----------



## Till0357 (15. September 2015)

Hab ich das richtig verstanden daß der Treffpunkt an der Waldgaststätte Gundelhardt ist, stimmt das?


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (15. September 2015)

Ja Till.
Ich bin auch dabei wenn der IAA Stau nicht dazwischen kommt.


----------



## isotrop (15. September 2015)

ja, an der Kneipe Gundelhardt "im Wald"....


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. September 2015)

*Donnerstag, 17.09.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Ausreichende *Beleuchtung* ist ab dieser Jahreszeit wieder ein Muss.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

micha_12


----------



## _melle_ (16. September 2015)

bin Morgen dabei 

Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till0357 (16. September 2015)

Hallo an alle die gestern dabeiwaren, vielen Dank für den netten Abend. Falls ihr mal in den Alpen eine MTB-Runde drehen wollt könnt ihr mich gerne ansprechen, Viele Grüße  Tilman


----------



## 747-8 (17. September 2015)

Komme mit


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. September 2015)

*Dienstag, 22.09.15, 18:30 Uhr -> Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Gerade mal 50 Minuten Tageslicht verbleiben bis zum Sonnenuntergang um 19:20 Uhr. Darum: ausreichende Beleuchtung ist zwingend erforderlich. *Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17:00 Uhr nochmals in dieser Ausschreibung nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*IG-Taunus CC-Tour am Sonntag den 27.09.2015 um 10:30 Uhr*


----------



## _melle_ (21. September 2015)

bin dabei 

Andreas


----------



## uwe50 (22. September 2015)

Heute braucht niemand nass zu werden.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Wir lassen die Tour heute ausfallen!
*


----------



## isotrop (22. September 2015)

Also wieder raus aus dem Neopren.....einen angenehmen Abend !


----------



## 747-8 (22. September 2015)

So schlimm wie letzten Donnerstag wäre es nicht geworden.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. September 2015)

isotrop schrieb:


> Also wieder raus aus dem Neopren.....einen angenehmen Abend !





747-8 schrieb:


> So schlimm wie letzten Donnerstag wäre es nicht geworden.



Für den Donnerstag sieht die Wetterprognose doch wieder ganz anders aus 

*Donnerstag, 24.09.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 19:23 Uhr ist es noch hell. Dann wird ausreichende *Beleuchtung* (1000 Lumen +) ein Muss. Um spätestens 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.


*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet.!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 (keine SMS).

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*IG-Taunus CC-Tour am Sonntag den 27.09.2015 um 10:30 Uhr*


----------



## isotrop (23. September 2015)

bin dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hofheimer (24. September 2015)

dabei


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (24. September 2015)

Ich versuche auch dabei zu sein.
Grüße


----------



## Friendlyman (24. September 2015)

bin debei


----------



## uwe50 (25. September 2015)

Die Singletrails im Hintertaunus mal mit einem Local kennen lernen?

*IG-Taunus CC-Tour am Sonntag den 27.09.2015 um 10:30 Uhr*

*Bitte Anmeldungen zur Tour im Thema "IG Taunus Tourenausschreibungen" vornehmen!
*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. September 2015)

*Dienstag, 29.09.15, 18:30 Uhr -> Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Gerade mal 42 Minuten Tageslicht verbleiben bis zum Sonnenuntergang um 19:12 Uhr. Darum: ausreichende Beleuchtung ist zwingend erforderlich. Gemäß Wetterprognose steht uns eine regenfreie Woche bevor. Unterschätzt jedoch die Abendtemperatur nicht, die um 20.00 Uhr bereits die 10 Grad Grenze unterschreiten könnte. Aber, wem sage ich das?  

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

kokomikou, uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (28. September 2015)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## properzel (28. September 2015)

Ich auch.


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (28. September 2015)

Ebenso.


----------



## isotrop (28. September 2015)

Bin dabei...


----------



## iliakinker (28. September 2015)

komme auch.


----------



## Drecki (29. September 2015)

auch wieder dabei


----------



## Hofheimer (29. September 2015)

ich auch


----------



## Drecki (30. September 2015)

Moin zusammen,

könnte mir bitte einer von euch Garministen den Track von gestern Abend zukommen lassen?

Danke vorab.

Grüße
Sven


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. September 2015)

Drecki schrieb:


> könnte mir bitte einer von euch Garministen den Track von gestern Abend zukommen lassen?



Ja, ich muss jedoch nachbearbeiten, da von zu Hause aus aufgezeichnet wurde.

Zur Erinnerung:

Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Falls ihr gefahrene Strecken/Trainings in einem Internet-Portal hochladet, stellt bitte sicher, dass diese *nicht öffentlich* zugänglich sind. 

uwe50


*Donnerstag, 01.10.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 19:05 Uhr ist es noch hell. Dann wird ausreichende *Beleuchtung* (1000 Lumen +) ein Muss. Um ca. 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.


*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
*Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet!*
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 (keine SMS).

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Flower7 (30. September 2015)

Werd versuchen am Start zu sein.


----------



## Steppengustl (30. September 2015)

Bin dabei


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (1. Oktober 2015)

bin dabei


----------



## uwe50 (3. Oktober 2015)

Eine Tour die ich mit dem MTV Kronberg guide

*Sonntag, 04.10.15, 10:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt: Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus

Wir fahren von Kronberg Richtung Atzelberg, Fischbach, Rote Mühle und zurück nach Kronberg
Ca. 40 km, 1000 Höhenmeter

Anmeldung nicht erforderlich.


----------



## uwe50 (4. Oktober 2015)

Die Tour findet nicht statt... 

Gesendet von meinem XT1068 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. Oktober 2015)

*Dienstag, 06.10.15, 18:30 Uhr -> Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

1a
Die Prognosen auf allen Wetterkanälen sagen heute Abend nochmals Regen voraus. 
Ein anderer Termin macht es mir darum leicht, *die Tour abzusagen.*

1b
Aber: *Falls *doch jemand Lust hat, heute um 18:30 ab der Gundelhard im vergleichsweisen warmen Wetter zu fahren, kann er sich hier melden. Und wenn sich mindestens einer dazu meldet, ist man zu weit nicht allein 

1c
*Andere Uhrzeiten, andere Treffpunkte bitte über das das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis" posten*

2.
*Bitte Termin Vormerken:
Sommerabschluss-Treff nach unserer letzten MTF-Tour im Sommer 2015
Donnerstag, 22.10.15, 19:30 voraussichtlich Restaurant Viehweide*. 

uwe50


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. Oktober 2015)

*Donnerstag, 08.10.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bis 18:50 Uhr ist es noch hell. Dann wird ausreichende *Beleuchtung* (1000 Lumen +) ein Muss. Um ca. 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
*Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet!*
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 (keine SMS).

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Bitte Termin Vormerken: Sommerabschluss-Treff nach unserer letzten MFT-Tour im Sommer 2015
Donnerstag, 22.10.15, 19:30 voraussichtlich Restaurant Viehweide*.


----------



## 's Silke (8. Oktober 2015)

Ich bin nachher dabei.

 Silke


----------



## Steppengustl (8. Oktober 2015)

bin auch dabei.


----------



## properzel (8. Oktober 2015)

Yup, bin da.


----------



## uwe50 (9. Oktober 2015)

Bei trockenem Wetter: Eine Tour mit dem MTV Kronberg

*Sonntag, 11.10.15, 10:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt: Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus

Anmeldung nicht erforderlich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. Oktober 2015)

*Dienstag, 13.10.15, 18:30 Uhr -> Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Trockenes Wetter bei Temperaturen unter 10 Grad und Dunkelheit! Ideale Bedingungen, den Übergang zum Winter in der freien Natur zu erleben.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]t.de

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Termine zum Vormerken (Informationen folgen):*
So. 18.10.15, 10:00 Uhr DIMB Tour(en)
Do. 22.10.15, 19:30 Uhr Sommerabschluß-Treff Restaurant Viehweide
ab 27.10.15-16.03.6, 18:30 Uhr einmal pro Woche "Winter-Runden"


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (12. Oktober 2015)

Bin dabei!


----------



## uwe50 (13. Oktober 2015)

*Ich sage die Tour heute Abend ab. *
Wetter Radar sagt leichten Regen voraus.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (13. Oktober 2015)

Ich auch


----------



## uwe50 (14. Oktober 2015)

*Donnerstag, 15.10.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Ausreichende *Beleuchtung* (1000 Lumen +) ist ein Muss nebst einer Reservelampe. Um ca. 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
*Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet!*
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 (keine SMS).

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Termine zum Vormerken (Informationen folgen):*
So. 18.10.15, 10:00 Uhr DIMB Tour ab Kronberg
Do. 22.10.15, 19:30 Uhr Sommerabschluß-Treff Restaurant Viehweide
ab 27.10.15-16.03.16, 18:30 Uhr einmal pro Woche "Winter-Runden"


----------



## uwe50 (15. Oktober 2015)

Wie ich die begeisterten Anmelde-Abstinenz interpretiere, habt ihr auch keine Lust bei 4 Grad durch die nassen und kalten Wälder zu fahren. Das können wir dann ab dem 27.10. bei den Winterrunden machen. Dann sind wir vielleicht für solches Wetter wie heute sogar dankbar. 

Da hoffe ich dann doch lieber auf besseres Wetter bei der *DIMB-Tour am kommenden Sonntag*.

*Also, die Tour von heute sage ich dann ganz offiziell ab.*

*Termine zum Vormerken (Informationen folgen):*
*So. 18.10.15, 10:00 Uhr DIMB Tour ab Kronberg*
Do. 22.10.15, 19:30 Uhr Sommerabschluss-Treff Restaurant Viehweide
ab 27.10.15-16.03.16, 18:30 Uhr einmal pro Woche "Winter-Runden"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (19. Oktober 2015)

*Dienstag, 20.10.15, 18:30 Uhr -> Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Trockenes Wetter bei Temperaturen unter 10 Grad und Dunkelheit! Ideale Bedingungen, um Singletrails nochmals mit anderen Wahrnehmungen zu erleben. 
Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (Reserve Beleuchtung im Rucksack) vor dem Start montieren.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Do. 22.10.15, 19:30 Uhr Sommerabschluss-Treff Waldgaststätte Viehweid*

Wenn es das Wetter zulässt, treffen wir uns wie üblich um 18.00 Uhr am Ehrendenkmal, fahren eine kleine Runde und anschließend direkt zur Waldgaststätte Viehweide (Nicht vergessen: Schloss für das Fahrrad, Trockene Kleider)
Wer es zeitlich oder aus anderen Gründen nicht schafft, kann um 19:30 auch direkt zur Viehweide kommen.
Es sind Tische für 10 - 20 Personen reserviert für den MTB Mitfahrtreff MTK.
Auf ein gemütliches Plauschen  (wobei die beiden hier doch etwas zu ernst gucken)
Wer den Termin fest eingeplant hat, kann mir das per "Unterhaltung beginnen" mitteilen

... und ab dem 27.10.15 bis 16.03.16, 18:30 Uhr starten wir dann einmal pro Woche die "Winter-Runden"


----------



## 747-8 (20. Oktober 2015)

Hallo Urs,
da hast Du dich wohl im Datum vertan.

Du meinst doch heute  20.10.15

Bin dabei.


----------



## properzel (20. Oktober 2015)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (20. Oktober 2015)

Komme auch gerne wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## Drecki (20. Oktober 2015)

dabei!


----------



## -mats- (20. Oktober 2015)

Ich auch


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. Oktober 2015)

*Donnerstag, 22.10.15, 18:00 Uhr 

Falls sich das Wetter wider die Prognosen besser entwickeln sollte, fahren wir noch eine kleine Runde und treffen uns um 
18:00 Uhr (bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals nachschauen, ob der Treff nicht abgesagt ist)
Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Ausreichende Beleuchtung (1000 Lumen +) ist ein Muss nebst einer Reservelampe. Spätestens um 19:30 sind wir bei der Waldgaststätte Viehweide und lassen dort in fröhlicher Runde das MTB-Sommer-Halbjahr hinter uns.
*Nicht vergessen: Schloss für das Fahrrad, Trockene Kleider*


*19:30 Uhr (in jedem Fall  )*

*Sommerabschluss-Treff Waldgaststätte Viehweid*

Wer es um 18:00 zeitlich oder aus anderen Gründen nicht schafft, kann um 19:30 direkt zur Viehweide kommen.
Es sind Tische für 10 - 20 Personen reserviert für den MTB Mitfahrtreff MTK.
Auf ein gemütliches Plauschen  (wobei die beiden hier doch etwas zu ernst gucken)
Wer den Termin fest eingeplant hat, kann mir das per "Unterhaltung beginnen" mitteilen


uwe50


----------



## hjw51 (22. Oktober 2015)

Komme auch 18.00 uhr  und Viehweide


----------



## isotrop (22. Oktober 2015)

Bin bei beiden dabei und freue mich.


----------



## 747-8 (22. Oktober 2015)

Bin auch dabei. 18:00 Uhr Biken und anschließender Klönschnack in der Viehweide.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (22. Oktober 2015)

dabei und dabei mfg w.


----------



## Friendlyman (22. Oktober 2015)

dabei und dabei mfg w.


----------



## -mats- (22. Oktober 2015)

Ich komme direkt zur Viehweide, zur Tour schaffe ich es zeitlich nicht.


----------



## isotrop (22. Oktober 2015)

@uwe50 - vielen Dank noch einmal für die Organisation all der schönen Touren dieses Jahr - und auch den heutigen Abend


----------



## Kokomikou (23. Oktober 2015)

isotrop schrieb:


> @uwe50 - vielen Dank noch einmal für die Organisation all der schönen Touren dieses Jahr - und auch den heutigen Abend



Dem schliesse ich mich gerne an, auch, wenn ich dieses Jahr nicht all zu oft dabei war.
Gruß,Lutz


----------



## uwe50 (24. Oktober 2015)

Bei trockenem Wetter: Eine Tour mit dem MTV Kronberg

*Sonntag, 11.10.15, 10:00 Uhr (Winterzeit)*
Treffpunkt: Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus

Anmeldung nicht erforderlich.


*... und ab dem 27.10.15 bis 16.03.16, 18:30 Uhr starten wir dann einmal pro Woche die "Winter-Runden"*
*jeweils am Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag (der jeweils voraussichtlich regenfreiste und wärmste Abend)*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. Oktober 2015)

*Wir starten unsere Wintersaison. Solange Temperaturen und Wetter noch passen, nehmen wir auch noch einige Höhenmeter mit. 

Dienstag, 27.10.15, 18:35 bis ca. 21:00 Uhr *
65835 Liederbach, Sindlinger Weg 6, Bahnstation der Königsteiner Bahn: Oberliederbach Liederbach Süd
Die Bahnstation gehört noch zum RMV Gebiet der Stadt Frankfurt. Ankunft der Bahn von Höchst her um 18:33 Uhr

Wir fahren eine Runde Richtung Bad Soden, Königstein, Mammolshain (Wellen), Kelkheim. Das Wetter sollte in jeder Beziehung passen.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Drecki (27. Oktober 2015)

dabei.....werde mit dem Rad anreisen und hoffe ich finde euch ;-)

Bis später!


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (27. Oktober 2015)

Komme auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (27. Oktober 2015)

Komme auch mit.


----------



## Friendlyman (27. Oktober 2015)

Bis gleich.


----------



## Deleted 365777 (27. Oktober 2015)

Hi Urs, bin dabei, komme mit Rad.
...Akku ist geladen


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. Oktober 2015)

*Darklight* - So schön kann fahren bei Dunkelheit sein
Die Bedingungen sind für diese Jahreszeit doch einfach perfekt. Darum holen wir die abgesagte Tour vom 15. Oktober nach.

*Heute Donnerstag, 29.10.15, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Ausreichende *Beleuchtung* (1000 Lumen +) ist ein Muss nebst einer Reservelampe. Um ca. 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder am Ausgangspunkt Ehrendenkmal in Hofheim zurück sein.

*Regeln:*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Das Formular findest du hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag). Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies auf eigene Verantwortung.
*Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf und veröffentlichen diese nicht im Internet!*
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichende Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Noch Fragen?* Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 (keine SMS).

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (29. Oktober 2015)

Bin dabei,  hoffe meine Akkus halten. 
Sont wird es wirklich ein "Darkride"


----------



## Flower7 (29. Oktober 2015)

Am Start.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Till0357 (29. Oktober 2015)

Prima, ich auch!


----------



## uwe50 (31. Oktober 2015)

Bei trockenem Wetter: Eine Tour mit dem MTV Kronberg

*Sonntag, 01.11.15, 10:00 Uhr (Winterzeit)*
Treffpunkt: Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus

Anmeldung nicht erforderlich.

@747-8
*Darklight* - Ein Film: So schön kann fahren bei Dunkelheit sein


----------



## uwe50 (3. November 2015)

*Wir treffen wir uns diese Woche am 

Mittwoch, 04.11.15, 18:35 bis ca. 20:45 Uhr *
65835 Liederbach, Sindlinger Weg 6, Bahnstation der Königsteiner Bahn: Oberliederbach Liederbach Süd
Die Bahnstation gehört noch zum RMV Gebiet der Stadt Frankfurt. Ankunft der Bahn von Höchst her um 18:33 Uhr

Wir fahren eine Runde Richtung Rote Mühle, Fischbach, Gundelhard, Hofheim und zurück.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 's Silke (3. November 2015)

Ich komme mit.

Silke


----------



## _melle_ (4. November 2015)

Ich auch 

Andreas


----------



## Stephan_Hofheim (4. November 2015)

Out.... Nachtschicht (


----------



## isotrop (4. November 2015)

mit dabei....hoffe ich schaffe es rechtzeitig


----------



## einrad (5. November 2015)

Danke Uwe für die Tour im Vordertaunus im Dunkel gestern Nacht. Neue Trails die ich noch nicht kannte.  Bin gespannt wohin es in der kommenden Woche geht. 

Viele Grüße Jens


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. November 2015)

*Wir treffen wir uns diese Woche wieder "mittig"

Mittwoch, 11.11.15, 18:35 bis ca. 20:45 Uhr *
*65835 Liederbach,* Sindlinger Weg 6, Bahnstation der Königsteiner Bahn: Oberliederbach Liederbach Süd
Die Bahnstation gehört noch zum RMV Gebiet der Stadt Frankfurt. Ankunft der Bahn von Höchst her um 18:33 Uhr

Wir fahren eine Runde Richtung Altenhain, Königstein, Naturfreundehaus, Rettershof, Gimbacher Hof und zurück.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## einrad (9. November 2015)

Hallo bin dabei am Mittwoch und hoffe das diese Woche die Bahn es ma pünktlich schafft nach Liederbach............-)

Viele Grüße Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (10. November 2015)

Ich komme morgen ebenfalls mit.

Silke


----------



## Deleted 365777 (10. November 2015)

die Route ist schon mal geplant..., bin dabei, muß ja die LED in Betrieb nehmen.


----------



## isotrop (11. November 2015)

bin dabei...


----------



## Drecki (13. November 2015)

Guten Morgen zusammen,

steht für nächste Woche schon der Temin? Ab jetzt immer mittig?

Grüße
Sven


----------



## Cynthia (13. November 2015)

War schön vorgestern - danke!


----------



## Deleted 365777 (13. November 2015)

Cynthia schrieb:


> War schön vorgestern - danke!



Schließe mich Cynthia an. Hat gut getan. *Danke Urs*. 
Bei gutem Wetter, bis nächste Woche. Mittwoch ist ein guter Tag!
Gruß Christoph


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. November 2015)

*Wir treffen wir uns diese Woche am Mittwoch (mit den wahrscheinlich niedrigsten Niederschlägen)

Mittwoch, 18.11.15, 18:30 bis ca. 20:45 Uhr 
-> Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung an die Guides (unten auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

747-8 und 
micha_12


----------



## WayneS (18. November 2015)

Bin nachher dabei


----------



## Steppengustl (18. November 2015)

Auch dabei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. Dezember 2015)

Das Wetter wird ja für diese Jahreszeit fast wieder perfekt. Trocken zumindest von oben und Temperaturen von über 10 Grad. Ideal für eine Tour Richtung Mönchbruch-Waldsee.

*Mittwoch, 02.12.16, 18:30 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*Friendlyman*


----------



## Friendlyman (1. Dezember 2015)

Bin dabei...
Bis dahin ???
W.


----------



## einrad (1. Dezember 2015)

Das hört sich doch nach richtig gutem MTB Wetter an für Morgen abend.....

Ich bin dabei ....

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## pourquoipaselle (2. Dezember 2015)

Hi, ich bin dabei... 
Bis dann, 
Fabien


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. Dezember 2015)

Das Wetter bleibt ja diese Woche schön, mit dem niedrigsten Regen-Risiko am Donnerstag. Und die Temperaturen bleiben über Null. Wir fahren eine Tour Richtung Westen so bis Höhe Hochheim und zurück. Rückkehr geplant um ca. 21:00 Uhr

*Donnerstag, 10.12.16, 18:30 Uhr*
*S-Bahnhof (S2) in Kriftel, Südseite der Geleise
Navigationsgerät: *
Mönchhofstraße 10A, 65830 Kriftel

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*uwe50*


Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## uwe50 (12. Dezember 2015)

*Trail Hunter - Alaska*





Alaska im Sommer um Mitternacht  

Veröffentlicht am 31.08.2015
When Matt Hunter met a stranger in the Mexican backcountry, there's no way that he could have guessed that the chance encounter would lead him to exploring the wilds of Alaska by bike years later. After all, the area is better known for its vast, picturesque landscapes and diverse wildlife, of which Matt and his friends saw plenty of, not its trails. But as Matt and his friends found out, Alaska doesn't do anything in moderation. 

Featuring:
Matt Hunter
Matt Miles

Music:
“Pay The Road,” by Shakey Graves


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. Dezember 2015)

Diese Woche soll es am Mittwochabend mit 75% Wahrscheinlichkeit 2,1 l/m² regnen. 

*Dienstag, 15.12.16, 18:30 Uhr*
*S-Bahnhof (S2) in Kriftel, Südseite der Geleise
Navigationsgerät: *
Mönchhofstraße 10A, 65830 Kriftel

*Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour nicht abgesagt ist. *Alternativ könnten wir es dann nochmals am Donnerstag, 17.12.15 versuchen

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*uwe50*


----------



## isotrop (14. Dezember 2015)

Bin dabei! Auch mit Regenjacke....


----------



## to406ki (15. Dezember 2015)

komme auch


----------



## TMan_ffm (21. Dezember 2015)

Hi,
Ist hier irgendwas für die nächsten Tage geplant?
 Mild ist es...und Urlaub habe ich auch 

VG


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Dezember 2015)

Da viele in dieser Woche frei haben, starten wir bereits um 17:30 Uhr zu einer Flughafenumrundung.

*Mittwoch, 23.12.16, 17:30 Uhr*
*Südliche Seite Bahnhof Frankfurt-Sindlingen*
 Navigationsgerät: 65931 Frankfurt am Main, Sindlinger Bahnstrasse 113 / Ecke "Auf der Bach"

*Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour nicht abgesagt ist. *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*uwe50*


----------



## isotrop (22. Dezember 2015)

Lieber Uwe50 - danke für die schwyzerische Disziplin. Wie ein Uhrwerk. Bin morgen gerne dabei


----------



## Hofheimer (23. Dezember 2015)

Komme auch


----------



## Cynthia (23. Dezember 2015)




----------



## Hofheimer (23. Dezember 2015)

Ich möchte mich für die schönen Touren bei den Guides vor allem natürlich bei Uwe50
bedanken. Und allen wünsche ich frohe Festtage und einen guten Rutsch (nicht auf dem Bike)
ins neue Jahr 2016.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. Dezember 2015)

Nochmals eine Runde zur Verabschiedung vom Jahr 2015. Wir fahren eine Runde Richtung Sulzbach, Schwalbach, Eschborn, Kronberg, Bad Soden, Kelkheim und zurück nach Liederbach. 
*Dienstag, 29.12.15, 17:35 **(!* da einige frei haben*)* bis ca. 20:00 Uhr 
*65835 Liederbach,* Sindlinger Weg 6, Bahnstation der Königsteiner Bahn: Oberliederbach Liederbach Süd
Die Bahnstation gehört noch zum RMV Gebiet der Stadt Frankfurt. Ankunft der Bahn von Höchst her um 17:33 Uhr

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (28. Dezember 2015)

ick versuch zu kommen


----------



## Friendlyman (29. Dezember 2015)

ich versuchs auch.
Grüße Wolfgang


----------



## tom194 (29. Dezember 2015)

Versuche auch dabei zu sein 
Gruß Thomas


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. Januar 2016)

1. Tour in 2016. Danke Wolfgang für die Überwindung vom ISH. Bitte bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17.00 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour allenfalls abgesagt ist.

*Donnerstag, 14.01.16, 18:30 Uhr*
*Bahnhof der Königsteiner Bahn, Unterliederbach.*
Navigationsgerät: 65929 Frankfurt, Schmalkaldener Straße 3.
Autofahrer Achtung: Kaum freie Parkplätze am Bahnhof und der gegenüberliegende Aldi-Parkplatz wird abends abgeschlossen! Parkmöglichkeiten (von der Autobahn A66 kommend unter der Brücke oder direkt 1. Strasse rechts rein (ca. 3 Fahrzeuge) oder im
Wohngebiet Hortensienring.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*Friendlyman*


----------



## Friendlyman (13. Januar 2016)

Hallo zusammen.
Will versuchen eine Wintertour zum Gehspitzweiher zu fahren. Bitte unbedingt eintragen wenn jemand mitfährt. 
Sollte kein Eintrag vorliegen sage ich die Tour um 17.00 ab. 
Bis dahin...
Viele Grüße
Wolfgang


----------



## Friendlyman (14. Januar 2016)

Tour ist abgesagt.
Bis zum nächsten Mal
Wolfgang


----------



## uwe50 (25. Januar 2016)

Diese Woche würde sich der Dienstag oder Mittwoch für eine Tour anbieten. Ich bin allerdings erkältet und passe. Falls jemand eine Tour anbieten will, kopiere einfach eine alte Ausschreibung und passe sie an.

Mit. Samsung-Tablet erstellt.


----------



## Friendlyman (27. Januar 2016)

heute Abend gibts mit Adfc FFM wieder die berüchtigte Altkönigtour.
Es geht leicht trailig zurück Richtung Sulzbach und so weiter.
Bis nachher.
Wolfgang
17. 30 Uhr Bahnhof Unterliederbach ...es warten ca 50km auf Euch oder Dich.
Ich fahr kurz am Bahnhof vorbei.
Wer meine Nummer hat bitte anrufen.

bis ???
Wolfgang


----------



## uwe50 (2. Februar 2016)

Auch in dieser Woche scheint eine Tour im Trockenen unplanbar. Die gute Nachricht: In 8 Wochen stellen wir die Uhren wieder um auf Sommerzeit. Und das folgende Video zeigt, dass es noch unendlich viel an tollen Strecken zu entdecken gilt.





Jerome Clementz unterwegs in der Schweiz

Falls jemand eine Tour anbieten will, kopiere er einfach eine alte Ausschreibung und passe sie an.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (3. Februar 2016)

heut Abend gehts wieder zum Altkönig
 Ich bin dabei...
wer noch
Vortreff Bahnhof Unterliederbach.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (11. Februar 2016)

Wetter ist gut. Wer geht denn mal wieder und wann fahren ? Grüße


----------



## isotrop (13. Februar 2016)

Da ich seit Jahresanfang fast immer vom Regen erwischt wurde - wie auch heute wieder  - fällt mir nur noch Rudi Carell ein. Auf einen trockenen Spätwinter / Frühfrühling liebe Biker ....


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (13. Februar 2016)




----------



## Friendlyman (15. Februar 2016)

Mittwoch ist Altkönigtour!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. Februar 2016)

Die Temperaturen müssten > 0 sein. Bisher blieb es diese Woche eher trocken.  Wir drehen eine Runde im Uhrzeigersinn rund um den Flughafen.

*Donnerstag, 18.02.16, 18:30 Uhr*
*Südliche Seite Bahnhof Frankfurt-Sindlingen*
Navigationsgerät: 65931 Frankfurt am Main, Sindlinger Bahnstrasse 113 / Ecke "Auf der Bach"

*Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour nicht abgesagt ist. *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*uwe50*

*Termin am Sonntag, 21.02.16*
Start zwischen 8 und 10 Uhr in Niederrad.
Veranstaltung vom Radsport-Club Edelweiß. Alle Details über diesen Link.
*
Runde um den Frankfurter Flughafen*
Der RSC Edelweiß Frankfurt veranstaltet am 21. 2. 2016 zum zweiten Mal seine CTF, die mitten durch das Herz des
europäischen Nah- und Fernverkehrs führt. Den Teilnehmern zeigen sich dabei abwechslungsreich moderne 
Verkehrsstrukturen und überraschend stille Waldlandschaften.

Herzlich Willkommen auf dieser Internetseite, die alle wichtigen Informationen über die 
"Runde um den Frankfurter Flughafen" bereithält. 
Wir sind voller Tatendrang, und freuen uns auf viele Gäste. 
Start ist (wie unten beschrieben) in Frankfurt Niederrad. Das TSG-Vereinsgelände ist bequem zu erreichen:
- mit der Bahn (S8, S9) ab Station F-Niederrad sind es nur wenige hundert Meter bis zum TSG Sportplatz
- mit der Straßenbahn Linie 12, gleiche Station..
- für Autofahrer gibt es zahlreiche Parkplätze
- Radfahrer finden den Weg sowieso.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (18. Februar 2016)

Falls heute Abend doch noch jemand fahren will, melde er sich telefonisch oder per SMS bis 17:30 unter Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80. Wir können uns dann auch zu einem anderen Treffpunkt verabreden.


----------



## isotrop (18. Februar 2016)

Ich bin dabei . Friendlyman auch


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. Februar 2016)

Wir drehen diese Woche die Flughafen-Runde im Gegenuhrzeigersinn und werden spätestens um 21 Uhr wieder in Sindlingen sein.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Umrundung stattfindet.

*Donnerstag, 25.02.16, 18:30 Uhr*
*Südliche Seite Bahnhof Frankfurt-Sindlingen*
Navigationsgerät: 65931 Frankfurt am Main, Sindlinger Bahnstrasse 113 / Ecke "Auf der Bach"

*Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour nicht abgesagt ist. *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*uwe50*

*Am So. 6.3.16 findet der traditionelle Staufen Bike statt. Hier gibt es Informationen.*


----------



## uwe50 (25. Februar 2016)

Ist es euch zu kalt?
Falls heute Abend doch noch jemand fahren will, melde er sich telefonisch oder per SMS bis 17:30 unter Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80. Wir können uns dann auch zu einem anderen Treffpunkt verabreden.


----------



## Stump1967 (25. Februar 2016)

Ich wollte heute mal wieder mitfahren.
Ist doch super Wetter draußen

Jens


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (25. Februar 2016)

Nein, mir ist heute einfach zu warm. Ich war gestern auf dem Altkönig und kl. Feldberg, da war es -6°C. Bei leichtem Windzug gefühlte -10°C.
Bei +2°C, das ist mir einfach zu warm, das halte ich nicht aus. Wünsche Viel Spaß.


----------



## Stump1967 (25. Februar 2016)

Steh im Stau, hier geht nicht viel. Sind nur noch 6km. Bin rund 15min zu dpöt


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## uwe50 (5. März 2016)

Falls jemand morgen dem Wetter trotzen will ....

*Am So. 6.3.16 findet der traditionelle Staufen Bike statt. Hier gibt es Informationen.*
*
Startzeit 09:00 - 10:00

Speedway-Stadion MSC Diedenbergen
65719 Hofheim-Diedenbergen
Wildsachsener Straße*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. März 2016)

Es wird Frühling! Wir fahren auf dem linken Mainufer bis Bischofsheim, überqueren den Main auf dem Radweg der Autobahn A671 nach Hochheim und fahren über Land zurück nach Hattersheim, Sindlingen. So um 21:15 sollten wir zurück sein.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Donnerstag, 10.03.16, 18:30 Uhr*
*Südliche Seite Bahnhof Frankfurt-Sindlingen*
Navigationsgerät: 65931 Frankfurt am Main, Sindlinger Bahnstrasse 113 / Ecke "Auf der Bach"

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*uwe50*


----------



## isotrop (9. März 2016)

bin dabei ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (10. März 2016)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## Deleted 365777 (10. März 2016)

*ich hoffe, ihr hattet eine gute Tour.* Ich hatte mir die Strecke angesehen, wenig Höhenmeter dafür länger. Urs, plane doch eher mal den Mittwochabend. Heute hatte ich einen anderen Termin und war auch ängstlich wegen der Kälte! Bis bald mal wieder.


----------



## Friendlyman (11. März 2016)

Mittwochs fahren wir doch immer so entspannt zum Altkönig.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. März 2016)

Nochmals eine Runde rund um den Frankfurter Flughafen. Der Boden dürfte schon gut trocken sein. Die Temperaturen oberhalb der Nullgrenze und der Start sogar schon wieder bei Tageslicht. Was will man mehr? 
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

*Mittwoch, 16.03.16, 18:30 Uhr*
*Südliche Seite Bahnhof Frankfurt-Sindlingen*
Navigationsgerät: 65931 Frankfurt am Main, Sindlinger Bahnstrasse 113 / Ecke "Auf der Bach"

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*uwe50*


----------



## Deleted 365777 (15. März 2016)

ich plane dabei zu sein.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (18. März 2016)

*IG-Taunus Tour Sonntag, 20.03.2016, 13:00 Uhr ab Frankfurt Niederrad*

Wir genießen in der Ebene den herannahenden Frühling bei einer erweiterten Umrundung vom Flughafen Frankfurt.

*Treffpunkt:* Parkplatz Hahnstraße 76, 60528 Frankfurt Niederrad
*Startzeit:* 13:00 Uhr
*Tourdauer:* ca. 3,5 Std.
*Tourlänge:* ca. 47 km
*Höhenmeter: *ca. 70
*Tempo: *moderates Tourentempo
*Fahrtechnik:* Keine besonderen Herausforderungen
*Tourenguide: *Urs 
*Max.Gruppengröße:* 10-12
*Infos zur geplanten Route: *Die geplante Tour führt uns im Uhrzeigersinn wo immer möglich auf Single Trails rund um den Flughafen.
*
Anmeldung *
*
Bitte über die Seite der IG Taunus Tourenausschreibungen*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. März 2016)

Ab jetzt geht es wieder in die "Berge" und wir fangen mit ungefähr 400 Höhenmeter an. Um ca. 21 Uhr wollen wir am Ausgangspunkt zurück sein.

*Dienstag, 22.03.2016, 18:30*
*65835 Liederbach,* Sindlinger Weg 6, Bahnstation der Königsteiner Bahn: Oberliederbach Liederbach Süd
Die Bahnstation gehört noch zum RMV Gebiet der Stadt Frankfurt. Ankunft der Bahn von Höchst her um 17:33 Uhr

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Cynthia (22. März 2016)

Um 18.33 Uhr kommt auch eine Bahn von Höchst her ...


----------



## to406ki (22. März 2016)

Ick bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (26. März 2016)

*Workshop
„MTB-Touren planen und durchführen“

Ziel*
Die Teilnehmer/-Innen am Workshop sollen ihre Kenntnisse für das Planen und Durchführen von MTB-Touren lernen bzw. vertiefen.  Die Workshops sind kostenlos. Es wird erwartet, dass sich Teilnehmer aktiv bei den MTB-Mitfahrtreffs im Main-Taunus-Kreis einbringen.

*Voraussetzungen*
·  Laptop (Windows, Mac) mit dem *installierten* Programm BaseCamp.
Das Programm ist kostenlos und kann mit diesem Link heruntergeladen werden:
Download Garmin BaseCamp.
Mittels Setup das Programm installieren.

·  *Installierte* Deutschlandkarte: z.B. die auf OpenStreetMap basierende Reit- und Wanderkarte Deutschland. Diese Karte kann auch direkt auf einem Garmin Gerät verwendet werden.
Download Reit und Wanderkarte und/oder z.B. Download openmtbmap – hessen.exe (auf der Webseite nach unten scrollen bis zu „Deutsche Bundesländer Kartendownloads“)
Mittels Setup die Karte installieren. Das Setup erkennt die installierte BaseCamp Karte und schlägt auch das richtige Installationsverzeichnis vor.

·  *Fahrrad Navigationsgerät von Garmin* (für andere Marken müssten Teilnehmer das Gerät kennen und es entsprechend bedienen können). Smartphones sind in der Praxis für MTB-Touren im Gelände kaum geeignet (Batterie, Ablesbarkeit Bildschirm, Genauigkeit vom Standort, Befestigung und Sicherheit für das Gerät).
Im Workshop können wir Tipps und Tricks weitergeben für die *Garmin Geräte Edge 800, 810 und 1000.* Erhältlich ist der Edge 810 bei Amazon ab 279 EUR, der Edge 1000 ab 379,90 EUR mit einer bereits vorinstallierten Europa Fahrradkarte. Die Geräte gibt es auch im Bundle mit Herzfrequenz-Brustgurt und Trittfrequenz Sensor).

*Es sind 3 Workshop-Einheiten zu je ca. 2 Std. vorgesehen.*
Bei den Workshops geht es nebst der Einführung in die Programme bzw. Geräte auch um einen Austausch von Erfahrungen, Tipps und Tricks.

*Agenda Einheit 1: Umgang mit dem Programm Garmin BaseCamp:*

·  Die Menüpunkte mit einrichten vom Programm für das Bearbeiten von Tracks
·  Organisation von Listenordner und Listen für GPX-Dateien
·  Import von GPX-Dateien (Dazu werden Dateien auf einem USB-Stick zur Verfügung gestellt
·  Ein vorhandener Track bearbeiten.
·  Einen neuen Track erstellen.
·  Planung einer MTB-Tour.
·  Aufgabe für 2. Einheit: Erstellen einer eigenen Tour

*Agenda Einheit 2: Umgang mit dem Navigationsgerät:*
·  Erfahrungsaustausch vom Umgang mit dem Programm Garmin BaseCamp
·  Portale mit GPX-Tracks: GPSies, GPS Tour
·  Die wichtigsten Einstellungen bei den Garmin Edge Geräten
·  Übertragung der geplanten Tour auf das Navigationsgerät inkl. Einstellungen.
·  Übertragung von (Teilregionen) der Reit- und Wanderkarte (oder anderen Karten) auf das Garmin Navigationsgerät.

*Agenda Einheit 3: Praxis in der freien Natur:*

·  Die Teilnehmer erhalten per E-Mail einen GPX-Track, der auf das Garmin Gerät übertragen werden soll.
·  Wir fahren gemeinsam die Route ab und besprechen, auf was es in der Praxis ankommt (Weg nicht mehr vorhanden, gesperrt, vom geplanten Weg abgekommen, kürzen von Routen usw.).

*Termine*
Bei Anmeldung von bis zu 3 Teilnehmer (oder kein Laptop sondern nur PC vorhanden) je Termin können wir die Einheiten 1 und 2 auch über Teamviewer mittels Telefonkonferenz abhalten

Einheit 1: Eschborn (Adresse wird per E-Mail mitgeteilt)
·  Mi. 6.4.16. 19:00 Uhr

Einheit 2: Eschborn (Adresse wird per E-Mail mitgeteilt)
·  Mi. 27.4.16, 19:00 Uhr

Einheit 3:
·  Im Rahmen vom MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis ab 03.5.16 jeweils Dienstag oder Donnerstag nach Vereinbarung.

*Anmeldung/Rückfragen per E-Mail an [email protected] unter Angabe*
Vorname, Name, Adresse __________________________________________
Vorhandenes Navigationsgerät ______________________________________
Tel. Nr. Mobil ____________________________________________________
Meine möglichen Termine für Einheit 1: _______________________________
Meine möglichen Termine für Einheit 2: _______________________________


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. März 2016)

*Dienstag, 29.03.16, 18:30 Uhr 
Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Wir fahren eine eher gemütliche Tour von 1,5 Std. für alle, die in diesem Jahr noch nicht oder kaum gefahren sind.

*Bei unsicherer Wetter bitte um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachscheuen, ob die Tour nicht abgesagt ist.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Workshop: „MTB-Touren planen und durchführen“*
Einheit 1: Eschborn (Adresse wird per E-Mail mitgeteilt)
· Fr. 1.4.16, 18:00 Uhr oder
· Sa. 2.4.16, 10:00 Uhr oder
· Mi. 6.4.16. 19:00 Uhr


----------



## mtbikerFFM (28. März 2016)

Bin morgen dabei.


----------



## AdrianXC (28. März 2016)

Ich bin gegebenenfalls auch dabei.


----------



## Friendlyman (29. März 2016)

bin dabei.


----------



## uwe50 (31. März 2016)

*Donnerstag, 31.03.16, 18:30 Uhr *

-- fällt heute aufgrund der Wetterprognose aus --

Wer Lust hat, kann sich dafür auf dem Sofa (oder Rolle / Ergometer) schon mal die MTB CCO-Strecke der Olympiade in Brasilien anschauen

1. Mit Jaroslav Kulhavý, MTB, Rio (10/2015), záznam kamery Garmin VIRB XE
2. Onboard with Julien Absalon in Rio de Janeiro

Viel Spass

*Workshop: „MTB-Touren planen und durchführen“*
Einheit 1: Eschborn (Adresse wird per E-Mail mitgeteilt)
- Termin am Mi. 6.4.16. 19:00 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. April 2016)

*Dienstag, 05.04.16, 18:30 Uhr 
Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Wir fahren eine eher gemütliche Tour von 1,5 Std. für alle, die in diesem Jahr noch nicht oder kaum gefahren sind.

*Bei unsicherer Wetter bitte um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachscheuen, ob die Tour nicht abgesagt ist.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Workshop: „MTB-Touren planen und durchführen“*
Einheit 1: Eschborn (Adresse wird per E-Mail mitgeteilt)
· Mi. 6.4.16. 19:00 Uhr 
Es gibt noch freie Plätze - Anmeldung per E-Mail an [email protected]


----------



## uwe50 (5. April 2016)

Niederschlagsmenge und Regenwahrscheinlichkeit bleiben für heute Abend hoch. Zudem wird es im Wald insgesamt nass und schlammig sein. 
*Die Tour von heute findet nicht statt.*
Schauen wir mal, wie es am Donnerstag - dann wieder ab Hofheim um 18:00 Uhr - wird


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. April 2016)

*Donnerstag, 07.04.16, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um ca. 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Bei unsicherer Wetter bitte um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachscheuen, ob die Tour nicht abgesagt ist.

Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## uwe50 (8. April 2016)

*UCI MTB World Cup 2016: Lourdes, France*
*LIVE*
Lourdes again presents the opening stage of the UCI Downhill World Cup. The incredible track in the French Pyrenees was uncharted territory last year, but a little familiarity should give riders the confidence to push harder in pursuit of the win.

Downhill Finals – *Sonntag, 10. April 2016, 14:30 Uh*r


----------



## Friendlyman (11. April 2016)

Hallo.....
ich habe am Dienstag Dienst und versuche um 18.30 Uhr an der Gundelhardt zu sein. Sollte mir das gelingen kann ich spontan die Tour guiden falls sich niemand findet
Es gelten die oben angeführten Regeln für den Mitfahrtreff
 Uwe 50 ist verhindert.
Bis morgen.
Wolfgang


----------



## mtbikerFFM (12. April 2016)

Versuche auch um 18:30 Uhr da zu sein.


----------



## WayneS (12. April 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (12. April 2016)

Von Südwest kommen Gewitter und der Schreibtisch ist noch voll Arbeit, werde es nicht packen.


----------



## WayneS (12. April 2016)

Yep, Radar sieht nicht gut aus, bin raus


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (15. April 2016)

Hallo Urs und alle samt. Ich hoffe Urs du gestattest mir hier kurz ein Link abzusetzen zu einer neuen Gruppe, die ich künftig gelegentlich gerne guiden möchte. Angebot richtet sich an Fahrer die gerne etwas mehr Enduro mit Downhilltrails und gemütlich bergauf strampeln möchten. Das Gebiet wird sich etwas in den Hochtaunus, also rundum den Feldberg, Altkönig, gelegentlich noch Steinkopf verlagern. Ich habe hier in der Gegend mit anderen erfahrenen und erfahreneren Fahrern aus bekannten Gruppen (Mountainsports Oberursel, Go Crazy) des Taunus zuletzt ein gutes Dutzend neuer spannender Enduro-Trail-Touren ausspioniert, die ich hier zum Nachfahren, bzw. insbesondere Mitfahren anbieten werde. Ich freue mich auf jeden von Euch, der hier gerne mitkommen möchte. Ich möchte keine Rowdies, aber Leute die mit etwas technisch anspruchsvollen Kursen zurecht kommen. Rowdies werden aus dieser Gruppe sehr schnell ausselektiert werden, spätestens nach der Tour, da man den Menschen erst mal immer nur vor den Kopf schauen kann. D.h. andersrum ich suche auch gezielt Fahrer die sich noch gerne fahrtechnisch steigern möchten, sowie ich ebenfalls. Es ist noch keiner als Meister vom Himmel gefallen. Allerdings sollte man dann auch etwas Mut und Entschlossenheit mitbringen. Es wird aber keiner zurückgelassen und ausgeschlossen, der sich nicht alles traut, was die Touren bieten werden. Auch ich bin viele Teilstrecken, die ich hier anbieten werde anfangs nicht immer gleich gefahren.

Also schaut mal rein in diese Gruppe und ich wurde mich über einige Mitfahrer freuen.
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/spontane-enduro-touren-im-taunus-hofheim-bis-hohemark.798949/


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (15. April 2016)

Es wird übrigens heute schon losgehen mit einer Tour.
Treffpunkt vor der Waltraud, Hohemark (Oberursel, Ts.), 16:15 Uhr
Grüsse Euer Marc


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (15. April 2016)

Falls jmd noch möchte. Tour verschiebt sich jetzt auf 17:00 Uhr ab Waltraud.


----------



## NoWorriesMTB (18. April 2016)

Hallo, ich bin der Max und komplett neu hier im Forum. Bin 30 und fahre seit ca. Einem Jahr und meistens im Taunus. Ich wohn in Liederbach und hab um die genannten Zeiten öfters mal Zeit und auch absolut Bock mitzufahren - morgen ist Dienstag - Wie sieht es aus?


----------



## -LUTZ- (18. April 2016)

Servus zusammen. Würde auch gern mal mit fahren.
Komme zwar aus Mannheim, aber hier in der Gegend kenne ich mittlerweile jede Wurzel.
Ein paar neue Trails zu fahren fände ich klasse.


----------



## Friendlyman (18. April 2016)

Biete morgen nochmal eine Tour nach den Regeln des Mitfahrtreffs. Start Gundelhardt um 18.30  Uhr. 
Bis dann.
W.


----------



## Smend (18. April 2016)

Super! bin dabei (erstmalig) Gruss


----------



## NoWorriesMTB (18. April 2016)

Ich bin auch (das erste mal) dabei  Den Staufen und die Gundelhard kenn ich sogar schon!


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (18. April 2016)

Wünsch Euch viel Spaß. Kann die Woche leider nicht.


----------



## to406ki (18. April 2016)

wenn ick es zeitlich schaffe, denke komm ick auch mit ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stephan_Hofheim (19. April 2016)

Birgit und meine wenigkeit werden auch kommen.....Gruß Stephan


----------



## sefu (20. April 2016)

Hallo zusammen, 
ich bin auch neu und würde gerne mal mitkommen. Wird es am Donnerstag eine Tour von Hofheim aus geben?

Viele Grüße


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. April 2016)

*Donnerstag, 21.04.16, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um ca. 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Bei unsicherer Wetter bitte um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachscheuen, ob die Tour nicht abgesagt ist.

Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

PS: Ich habe die Sonne vom Montag direkt aus La Palma mitgebracht


----------



## -mats- (20. April 2016)

Um Jottes willen, auf was für Strecken warst du da denn unterwegs?


----------



## Steppengustl (21. April 2016)

Bin dabei (1st round 2016)


----------



## sefu (21. April 2016)

Ich würde auch gerne mitkommen.

Bis heute Abend!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (21. April 2016)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Stephan_Hofheim (21. April 2016)

Scheee wars....;o)
Danke Urs !


----------



## thejurist (21. April 2016)

Hört sich ja spannend an. Wie sieht denn so eine Tour aus? Km, hm, Durchschnitt? Würde mich nächstes Mal vielleicht auch anschließen.  

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Steppengustl (21. April 2016)

Heutige Tour:
26,5 km
567 Meter hoch
604 Meter runter
10 km/h Durchschnitt
(Angaben lt. GPSies)


----------



## uwe50 (23. April 2016)

*UCI MTB World Cup 2016: Cairns, Australia*
The lush, rainforest lined course in Cairns will be a gorgeous backdrop for the exciting downhill action of the second stop of 2016. The scenic, but difficult terrain forces riders to leave nothing back as they attempt to shave seconds of their time

Downhill Finals – Saturday, April 23 at 6:30 am Mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit (Aufzeichnung von heute morgen)

The UCI Cross-Country World Cup returns to the stunning destination of Cairns, this time for the opening stage of the 2016 season. This pretty, but difficult course was dominated by Eva Lechner when she took the win here in 2014.

Cross Country Women – Sunday, April 24 at 3:00 am Mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit
Cross Country Men – Sunday, April 24 at 6:00 am Mitteleuropäische Sommerzeit
Live falls du um 3:00 oder 6:00 Uhr am Morgen nicht (mehr) schlafen kannst oder dann die Aufzeichnung


----------



## 747-8 (23. April 2016)

Sonntag 06:00 Uhr ist meine Zeit! 
Das schaue ich mir live an.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. April 2016)

*Dienstag, 26.04.16, 18:30 Uhr 
Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Wenn es nicht allzu nass ist und das Regenradar allenfalls minimalste Regenwahrscheinlichkeit voraussagt, fahren wir eine Tour von etwa 2 Std. Bitte um *17:30 *nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

uwe50

*Verlängertes Wochenende vom Do. 5. Mai (Himmelfahrt) bis So. 8. Mai 16*
Leider sind die Wetter-Prognosen für diese Zeit nicht besonders gut.
Wer an einer oder mehreren Tagestouren interessiert ist (z.B. Pfalz, Miltenberg, Taunus oder Stromberg) *schreibe mir eine *
*persönliche Nachricht* per "Unterhaltung beginnen" uwe50 unter Angabe an welchen Terminen und welches Wunsch-Ziel-Gebiet. 
Bei entsprechendem Interesse werde ich die Touren hier veröffentlichen.
Urs


----------



## Cynthia (25. April 2016)

Mai ist der 5. Monat ...


----------



## Smend (25. April 2016)

Danke fürs Anbieten einer Tour.  
..drücke uns die Daumen, dass es nicht regnet ... Und bin dabei!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (26. April 2016)

*Dir Tour von heute fällt aufgrund der unsicheren Wetterlage und der Nässe im Wald aus.*

Dabei hoffen wir auf eine angenehmere Situation am kommenden

*Donnerstag, 28.04.16, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um ca. 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Bei verbleibender unsicherer Wetterlage bitte am Donnerstag um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachscheuen, ob die Tour nicht abgesagt ist.

Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Verlängertes Wochenende vom Do. 5. Mai (Himmelfahrt) bis So. 8. Mai 16*
Leider sind die Wetter-Prognosen für diese Zeit nicht besonders gut.
Wer an einer oder mehreren Tagestouren interessiert ist (z.B. Pfalz, Miltenberg, Taunus oder Stromberg) *schreibe mir eine *
*persönliche Nachricht* per "Unterhaltung beginnen" uwe50 unter Angabe an welchen Terminen und welches Wunsch-Ziel-Gebiet. 
Bei entsprechendem Interesse werde ich die Touren hier veröffentlichen.
Aktuelle Rückmeldungen: 2 Personen
Urs


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## NoWorriesMTB (26. April 2016)

Hi, ich werde am Donnerstag voraussichtlich dabei sein. Könnte knapp werden aber ich versuch's


----------



## _melle_ (28. April 2016)

Bin auch dabei 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## thejurist (28. April 2016)

Wetter sieht gut aus. Ich schaue mal, dass ich es rechtzeitig schaffe. 

Gesendet von meinem GT-I9505 mit Tapatalk


----------



## thejurist (28. April 2016)

Danke fürs Guiden. War eine fantastische Tour. 

Gruß
Felix


----------



## uwe50 (2. Mai 2016)

Diese Woche kann es laut Prognose tatsächlich Frühling werden ...

*Dienstag, 03.05.16, 18:30 Uhr *
*Kelkheim Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 *hier *nochmals hier im Forum nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

uwe50

*
Tagestouren Angebote beim verlängertes Wochenende vom Do. 5. Mai (Himmelfahrt) bis So. 8. Mai 16
*


----------



## Deleted 329481 (2. Mai 2016)

Wenn ich morgen wieder fit bin, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (2. Mai 2016)

Dabei! Hatte gerade Erkältung. Aber hoffe es klappt wieder.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (3. Mai 2016)

Versuche auch zu kommen


----------



## Deleted 329481 (3. Mai 2016)

Ich bin definitiv dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Smend (3. Mai 2016)

Bin auch dabei! Bis später


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (3. Mai 2016)

Wie siehts wettertechnisch denn aus in Kelkheim?
Taugt das was oder wird das ne Fangopackung deluxe?


----------



## uwe50 (4. Mai 2016)

*Aufgrund des Feiertages fällt die Tour vom Donnerstag, 05.05.16, 18:00 Uhr
Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.
diese Woche aus - dafür gibt es

Tagestouren Angebote beim verlängertes Wochenende vom Do. 5. Mai (Himmelfahrt) bis So. 8. Mai 16

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen*

Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail an [email protected] oder *schreibe mir eine persönliche Nachricht* per "Unterhaltung beginnen" uwe50
Bitte gebt jeweils an, wie ihr anreisen wollt (also Plätze sucht oder Plätze zu vergeben habt). 
*Wenn ich keine Anmeldungen erhalte, behalte ich mir vor, zu anderen Zeitpunkten und oder an anderen Treffpunkten zu touren.*

*Donnerstag, 5. Mai 2016, 10:00 Uhr*
S-Bahnhof in 67691 Hochspeyer, Bahnhofstraße 5
Tour mit hohem Trailanteil knapp 57 km bei etwa 1.300 Höhenmeter.
*6-7 Personen werden teilnehmen*
(Die Hin- und Rückfahrt zum Johanniskreuz ganz im Süden der Strecke werden wir auslassen).
Auf der neuen, optimierten 2013er Version der Tour 4 warten über 25 Prozent = über 17 km Single Trails darauf, von Euch "abgerockt" zu werden. Dieser hohe Singletrailanteil und die Erfüllung weiterer Qualitätskriterien verhalfen der Runde zur Zertifizierung als Premium Trail Tour durch die DIMB.
Die Kehrenabfahrt hinter Waldleiningen, die Weltachse, das Dämmchen bei Waldleiningen, von der Schwarzsohl bis hinab in Leinbachtal, um nur einige der schönsten Singletrails auf dieser Strecke zu nennen. Circa 63 Kilometer stehen am Ende auf dem Tacho und dabei habt Ihr um die 1400 Höhenmeter plattgetreten.
Den Kalorienverbrauch solltet Ihr spätestens in der Pfälzerwaldvereinshütte Schwarzsohl wieder einfahren, um nicht beim letzten, aber längsten und steilsten Anstieg, dem "Frankensteiner Monster Trail" vom Leinbachtal hoch zum Schlossberg vom Rad steigen zu müssen. Wer diesen durchfährt ohne abzusteigen, kann sich zu Recht als fit bezeichnen. Und immer dran denken: wo´s hochgeht, geht´s auch wieder runter.
Runter zur Frankensteiner Burg, um eine schöne Aussicht mit Talblicken zu genießen. Am Ende der Tour findet Ihr in Hochspeyer bei Olga im Ausflugslokal "Kaninchenheim" die Möglichkeit die Tour bei einem Flammkuchen und einem alkoholfreien Weizenbier ausklingen zu lassen.
Einkehr kurz vor dem Ende vorgesehen. Darum genügend Verpflegung und Getränke für unterwegs mitnehmen.
*
Freitag, 6. Mai 2016, 11:00 Uhr*
Parkplatz an der Hauptstrasse 1, 67814 Jakobsweiler (durch den Ort durch - Anfahrt ab Hofheim knapp eine Stunde.
Wir fahren eine Tour im Gebiet vom Donnersberg (Info zum Gebiet). Länge ca. 35 km bei 1.200 Höhenmeter, eine Kombination aus drei Touren, die ich im Internet heruntergeladen habe.
*
Samstag, 7. Mai 2016, 11:00 Uhr*
63897 Miltenberg, Obere Walldürner Str. 82
Wir fahren die ausgeschilderte Rundstrecke MIL1. Über den Link könnt ihr auch die GPX Datei herunterladen.
Der Rundkurs in Miltenberg ist geprägt von der Topographie des engen Maintals. Steile Berghänge, schroffe Sandsteinformationen und herrliche Ausblicke in das Maintal bestimmen die Strecke. Die Runde ist bewusst so gewählt, dass der Mountainbiker sich während der kompletten Befahrung immer an der Bergflanke oberhalb von Miltenberg bewegt. Dadurch ergeben sich immer neue Blickwinkel auf Miltenberg und die Stadt scheint jederzeit greifbar zu sein. Den Biker erwartet eine technisch und konditionell schwere Strecke.
*29 km und 920 Höhenmeter* sind zu bewältigen. 60 % des Rundkurses verlaufen auf befestigten Wegen, meist um die steilen Auffahrten zu meistern. Die restlichen 40 % sind Naturwege und ausgewählte Trails. Was das Herz eines ambitionierten Bikers höher schlagen läßt sind die Abfahrten – steil, schmal, mit Kurven gespickt, vorbei und über Steinformationen, mit kleinen natürlichen Drops, Anliegern und Brücken schlängeln sich die Trails Richtung Tal - Fortsetzung hier ...


*Sonntag, 8. Mai 2016, 10:00 Uhr*
*DIMB IG-Taunus CC-Tour im Taunus ab Sportgelände vom MTV Kronberg,*
*Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus** (genügend Parkplätze vorhanden)*
Ca. 43 km, 1.100 Höhenmeter
Ausschreibung und Anmeldung für diese Tour im Thema "IG Taunus Tourenausschreibung"
Es gelten die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Mai 2016)

Wir verschieben unseren Startpunkt ab sofort wieder zur "Roten Mühle"

*Dienstag, 10.05.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (9. Mai 2016)

Heimspiel! 
Bin dabei!


----------



## Deleted 329481 (9. Mai 2016)

Ich bin morgen dabei - mit neuer Bremsscheibe und neuen Belägen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 365777 (9. Mai 2016)

Wie besprochen, ich fahre mit.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (9. Mai 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## -mats- (10. Mai 2016)

Ich denke ich schaffe es heute auch ... nehmt ihr Lampen mit? Wann sind wir ca. wieder zurück, die üblichen 2 Stunden?


----------



## 747-8 (10. Mai 2016)

-mats- schrieb:


> nehmt ihr Lampen mit? Wann sind wir ca. wieder zurück, die üblichen 2 Stunden?


Es wird vielleicht im Wald etwas dunkel. Von daher Lampe kein muss aber besser rine mitnehmen.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. Mai 2016)

*Donnerstag, 12.05.16, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um ca. 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Bei der angekündigten unsicherer Wetterlage bitte am Donnerstag um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachscheuen, ob die Tour nicht abgesagt ist.

Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


Wer am kommenden Samstag noch nichts vor hat, darf ganz legal im Wald buddeln 




4. öffentlicher Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt Windeck bis Fuchstanz am 
*Samstag 14.05.2016 um 11:00 Uhr *
*am Windeck (Bushaltestelle nähe Feldberg)*

Wir laden euch hiermit zum vierten öffentlichen Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt ein.

Werkzeug hat unser Hauptsponsor der Strecke HIBIKE gestellt - das ist natürlich vor Ort. Es kann aber nie schaden das eigene Lieblingswerkzeug mit zubringen.
Bringt euch bitte auch Handschuhe und was zu Trinken und Essen mit.

Den Neuen Streckenabschnitt haben wir in drei Teile gegliedert, an denen jeweils Leute aus dem Flowtrail Bauteam´s vor Ort sind und wissen was gemäß Baugenehmigung gemacht werden darf (und was nicht).

Freuen uns auf einen schönen Bautag!!
Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam

Weiteres findet ihr in diesem Thema
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/flowtrail-feldberg.723014/


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (12. Mai 2016)

Ich strebe an zu kommen.


----------



## -mats- (12. Mai 2016)

ich ebenso


----------



## Friendlyman (12. Mai 2016)

bin dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (12. Mai 2016)

Versuche auch zu kommen


----------



## Smend (12. Mai 2016)

Ich auch! Hoffe der Verkehr ist nich so heftig bis Hofheim.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (12. Mai 2016)

Komme!



Marc-aus-MTK schrieb:


> Ich strebe an zu kommen.


----------



## uwe50 (13. Mai 2016)

Legal gemeinsam Buddeln (auch für Väter und Mütter mit schon etwas älteren Kindern könnte es Spass machen). 





4. öffentlicher Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt Windeck bis Fuchstanz am 
*Samstag 14.05.2016 um 11:00 Uhr *
*am Windeck (Bushaltestelle nähe Feldberg)*

Wir laden euch hiermit zum vierten öffentlichen Bautag am neuen Flowtrail Abschnitt ein.

Werkzeug hat unser Hauptsponsor der Strecke HIBIKE gestellt - das ist natürlich vor Ort. Es kann aber nie schaden das eigene Lieblingswerkzeug mit zubringen.
Bringt euch bitte auch Handschuhe und was zu Trinken und Essen mit.

Den Neuen Streckenabschnitt haben wir in drei Teile gegliedert, an denen jeweils Leute aus dem Flowtrail Bauteam´s vor Ort sind und wissen was gemäß Baugenehmigung gemacht werden darf (und was nicht).

Freuen uns auf einen schönen Bautag!!
Euer Flowtrail Feldberg Bauteam

Weiteres findet ihr in diesem Thema
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/flowtrail-feldberg.723014/


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. Mai 2016)

Wir verschieben unseren Startpunkt ab sofort wieder zur "Roten Mühle". 
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals hier nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet
*
Dienstag, 17.05.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Rückkehr geplant vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit (ca. 21:00). Lampen im Rucksack mitzunehmen empfiehlt sich trotzdem!

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Hofheimer (17. Mai 2016)

Wenn's Wetter passt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## kkw19a (17. Mai 2016)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> Wir verschieben unseren Startpunkt ab sofort wieder zur "Roten Mühle".
> Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals hier nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet
> 
> *Dienstag, 17.05.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
> ...





MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> Wir verschieben unseren Startpunkt ab sofort wieder zur "Roten Mühle".
> Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals hier nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet
> 
> *Dienstag, 17.05.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
> ...


----------



## BomberBob (17. Mai 2016)

Hallo,
Bin auch dabei, wenn ich darf


----------



## Friendlyman (17. Mai 2016)

bin dabei 
Ilja kommt auch
bis Gleich 
W


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (18. Mai 2016)

*Donnerstag, 19.05.16, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um kurz nach 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Bei der angekündigten unsicherer Wetterlage bitte am Donnerstag um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachscheuen, ob die Tour nicht abgesagt ist.

Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## _melle_ (19. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## iliakinker (20. Mai 2016)

Vielen Dank für die Quallen gestern


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Mai 2016)

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals hier nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet
*
Dienstag, 24.05.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Wir fahren hoch bis zum "Kleinen Feldberg" und trailig zurück zur Roten Mühle.
Rückkehr geplant vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit (ca. 21:00). Lampen im Rucksack mitzunehmen empfiehlt sich trotzdem!

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


Zum *Nachschauen *die Rennen vom Sonntag, 22.05.16
*XC World Cup #2 – Albstadt (DE)*
Frauen und Herren


----------



## uwe50 (24. Mai 2016)

Wenn auch das Schlimmste an Regen vorüber ist, dürfte es aufgrund der Nässe heute keinen Spass machen ...
*Die Tour von heute Abend ist damit abgesagt.*
Falls doch jemand fahren will, kann er das hier posten. 
Damit ist er auch automatisch um 18:30 vor Ort und übernimmt die Führung von möglichen weiteren Mitfahrer. 


*Flowtrail Feldberg*

*Weiter geht's!!

An diesem Wochenende Sonntag, 29. Mai 2016 wird wieder gebaut! 



*

Wir treffen uns am *Sonntag 11:00 Uhr* an der Windeck und bauen am Ende der Probestrecke dort weiter!

Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist da. Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Freuen uns über Unterstützer!!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. Mai 2016)

Der Feiertag ermöglicht uns eine etwas längere Tour Richtung Feldberggebiet. Vom Wetter her sollte es perfekt sein. Der Treff am Abend in Hofheim fällt aus.

Mit bis zu 40 km und bis zu 1.200 Höhenmeter werden wir eine abwechslungsreiche Tour fahren. Die Rückkehr ist geplant um 16:00 Uhr. Nehmt genügend Wasser und etwas Zwischenverpflegung mit. Eine Einkehr können wir gerne am Tourende vornehmen.
*
Donnerstag, 26.05.16, 10:00 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. *Alternativparkplatz *hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Rückkehr geplant vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit (ca. 21:00). Lampen im Rucksack mitzunehmen empfiehlt sich trotzdem!

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Legal gemeinsam Buddeln (auch für Väter und Mütter mit schon etwas älteren Kindern könnte es Spass machen). *

Wir treffen uns am *Sonntag, 29.05.16, 11:00 Uhr* an der Windeck und bauen am Ende der Probestrecke dort weiter!
*am Windeck (Bushaltestelle nähe Feldberg)*
Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist da. Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Freuen uns über Unterstützer!!

Weiteres findet ihr in diesem Thema
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/flowtrail-feldberg.723014/


----------



## -mats- (25. Mai 2016)

6 Stunden! 

Ich denke ich komme mit


----------



## micha_12 (25. Mai 2016)

sind auch dabei, kommen zu zweit 
LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BomberBob (26. Mai 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## uwe50 (28. Mai 2016)

Sonntag, 29.05.16
*XC World Cup #3 – La Bresse FR*
Hat dieses mal Absalon die Nase vor Schurter?
*Live 11:00 Damen, 14:00 Herren*
... und natürlich wie immer auch zum nachträglichen Streaming.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. Mai 2016)

_Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr nochmals hier nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet_
*
Dienstag, 31.05.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Wir fahren hoch bis zum "Kleinen Feldberg" und trailig zurück zur Roten Mühle.
Rückkehr geplant vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit (ca. 21:00). Lampen im Rucksack mitzunehmen empfiehlt sich trotzdem!

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


Hinweis:
*Sonntag, 5. Juni 2016, ab 08:00 Uhr
12. Oberurseler Bike Marathon*
_Anmelden und an der Form arbeiten! In unserer 12. Runde gibt es wieder die vier schönen Strecken von 25km zum Einstieg und bis zu 90km und 2150hm für alle, die sich für den nächsten Alpencross der letzten Schliff holen wollen. Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch!
*Strecken: *26 km – 500 Hm, 45 km – 1.000 Hm, 72 km – 1.750 Hm, 90 km – 2.150 Hm
*Start / Ziel:* Sportplatz im Park der Klinik Hohe Mark, Laufender Start von 8.00 – 10.00 Uhr, (90er Strecke bis 9.00 Uhr)
*Startgeld:* 8 Euro bzw. 7 Euro für Voranmeldungen; inklusive eines Freigetränks im Ziel; Verlosung von Preisen unter den Teilnehmern.
*Anmeldung:* Am Sportplatz ab 7.30 Uhr. Voranmeldungen unter www.mountain-sports-ev.de erwünscht.
*Streckenführung:* Waldwege und Trails im Hochtaunus-Gebiet
Informationen zu Parkplätzen!_
_Zur Online-Voranmeldung (geöffnet bis zum 30. Mai 2016)_
_Eindrücke vom 11. Oberurseler Bike Marathon 2015_
_Oberurseler Bikemarathon bei Facebook_


----------



## uwe50 (31. Mai 2016)

*Wir fahren heute. Das Wetter passt. Weitere Anmeldungen sind nicht notwendig.*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. Juni 2016)

*Donnerstag, 02.06.16, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um etwa 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Bei der angekündigten unsicherer Wetterlage bitte am Donnerstag um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachscheuen, ob die Tour nicht abgesagt ist.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Hinweis:
*Sonntag, 5. Juni 2016, ab 08:00 Uhr
12. Oberurseler Bike Marathon*
_In unserer 12. Runde gibt es wieder die vier schönen Strecken von 25km zum Einstieg und bis zu 90km und 2150hm für alle, die sich für den nächsten Alpencross der letzten Schliff holen wollen. Wir freuen uns auf euren Besuch!
*Strecken: *26 km – 500 Hm, 45 km – 1.000 Hm, 72 km – 1.750 Hm, 90 km – 2.150 Hm
*Start / Ziel:* Sportplatz im Park der Klinik Hohe Mark, Laufender Start von 8.00 – 10.00 Uhr, (90er Strecke bis 9.00 Uhr)
*Startgeld:* 8 Euro bzw. 7 Euro für Voranmeldungen; inklusive eines Freigetränks im Ziel; Verlosung von Preisen unter den Teilnehmern.
*Anmeldung:* Am Sportplatz ab 7.30 Uhr. Voranmeldungen unter www.mountain-sports-ev.de erwünscht.
*Streckenführung:* Waldwege und Trails im Hochtaunus-Gebiet
Informationen zu Parkplätzen!_
_Zur Online-Voranmeldung (geöffnet bis zum 30. Mai 2016)_
_Eindrücke vom 11. Oberurseler Bike Marathon 2015_
_Oberurseler Bikemarathon bei Facebook_


----------



## einrad (2. Juni 2016)

Hi Uwe,

ich komme mit der RB-Bahn nach Hofheim und hoffe mal das der Zug pünktlich ist .-)

Viele Grüße

jens


----------



## 747-8 (2. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei


----------



## uwe50 (5. Juni 2016)

http://www.redbull.tv/live/AP-1KR6H1G411W11/uci-mountain-bike-world-cup#autostart

Link zur Live Übertragung Downhill Weltcup in Fort William
SONNTAG 5.6.16, 15:30 

Gesendet von meinem XT1068 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. Juni 2016)

*Dienstag, 07.06.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Rückkehr geplant spätestens vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit. Lampen im Rucksack mitzunehmen empfiehlt sich trotzdem!

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

Marco und Ralf (uwe50 ist noch in den Vogesen)



Olaf_Sulzbach schrieb:


> Bin morgen (übrigens der 7.6.) auf jeden Fall dabei.


Danke für den Hinweis. Datum ist korrigiert


----------



## iliakinker (6. Juni 2016)

wenn das Wetter passt bin ich dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (6. Juni 2016)

Bin morgen (übrigens der 7.6.) auf jeden Fall dabei.


----------



## Smend (7. Juni 2016)

Komme ooch mit!


----------



## iliakinker (7. Juni 2016)

Sorry schaffe es leider nicht.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (7. Juni 2016)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Juni 2016)

*
Donnerstag, 09.06.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Nur noch 12 Tage bis zum längsten Tag in diesem Jahr. Und ein angesagter von oben "trockenen" Tag! Was will man als MoutainbikerIn mehr? Um etwa 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


_Am letzten Samstag konnten wir den Flowtrail Feldberg wieder um weitere Elemente erweitern unter anderem wurde der erste größere Sprung errichtet.
Wir hatten wieder viel Spaß beim bauen und das Wetter war uns zum Glück auch wohlgesonnen.
Danke an dieser Stelle bei allen Beteiligten. 
Eine Bitte an der Stelle, Sprünge die im Verlauf der Strecke errichtet werden dürfen nicht befahren werden. Die Bauwerke sind noch nicht fertiggestellt und abgenommen.

An diesem Wochenende wird am Flowtrail Feldberg wieder gebaut!_
*Nächster öffentlicher Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg Sa. 11.6.16, 11:00 Uhr*
_*am Windeck (Bushaltestelle nähe Feldberg)*
-- Bilder --_


----------



## Kurt194 (8. Juni 2016)

bin dabei Kurt 1948


----------



## einrad (9. Juni 2016)

Moin Moin ich packe mein Bike ein heute zum Ausritt rund um Hofheim...

Reise mit der S-bahn an heute Abend und hoffe mal das die Bahn diesmal pünktlich ist. .-)

Viele Grüße,

Jens


----------



## 747-8 (9. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei, kann aber 5min. später werden.


----------



## uwe50 (10. Juni 2016)

*Samstag, 11.06.16, 11:00 Uhr*

_Am letzten Samstag konnten wir den Flowtrail Feldberg wieder um weitere Elemente erweitern unter anderem wurde der erste größere Sprung errichtet.
Wir hatten wieder viel Spaß beim bauen und das Wetter war uns zum Glück auch wohlgesonnen.
Danke an dieser Stelle bei allen Beteiligten. 
Eine Bitte an der Stelle, Sprünge die im Verlauf der Strecke errichtet werden dürfen nicht befahren werden. Die Bauwerke sind noch nicht fertiggestellt und abgenommen.

An diesem Wochenende wird am Flowtrail Feldberg wieder gebaut!_
*Nächster öffentlicher Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg Sa. 11.6.16, 11:00 Uhr*
_*am Windeck (Bushaltestelle nähe Feldberg)*
-- Bilder --_


*DH WORLD CUP #4*
*Sonntag, 12. Juni 2016, 14:30 Uhr*
The Austrian town of Leogang has become a hotspot for mountain biking in recent years, for good reason. On a course that isn't so much technical as it is lightning fast, the world's best DH riders will race down it at speeds that are stupifying.

Das Rennen Live bei RedBull.tv

*LEOGANG: FANGOPACKUNG DELUXE BEIM TRACK WALK MIT GWIN UND CALUORI*
... mit Bilder von der Streckenbesichtigung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. Juni 2016)

*Dienstag, 14.06.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Rückkehr geplant spätestens vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit. Lampen im Rucksack mitzunehmen empfiehlt sich trotzdem!
*Die Wetterprognose für Dienstagabend sagt Regen voraus. Bitte um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet. Falls jemand bei jedem Wetter fahren will, soll er das mit der Anmeldung kund tun. Er wäre dann auch automatisch der Guide *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (14. Juni 2016)

Komme gerne wenn es stattfindet.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. Juni 2016)

*... und nächster Versuch

Donnerstag, 16.06.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Nur noch 5 Tage bis zum längsten Tag in diesem Jahr. Und das wieder bei schlechter Wetterprognose. Darum bei unsicherer Wetterlage unbedingt hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet. * Falls jemand bei jedem Wetter fahren will, soll er das mit der Anmeldung kund tun. Er wäre dann auch automatisch der Guide. *Um etwa 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. Juni 2016)

*Eine weitere Regenfront kommt auf Hofheim zu. Eine Schlammschlacht muss nicht sein.*
*Die Tour für heute Abend ist abgesagt.*



Zur Vormerken und Aktiv werden:  
*Öffentlicher Bautag Flowtrail Feldberg Sonntag, 19.6.16*

Am nächsten Wochenende wird am Flowtrail Feldberg wieder gebaut!
Wir treffen uns am kommenden Sonntag um 11:00 Uhr am Windeck und bauen ab dem Ende der Probestrecke weiter!

Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist vorhanden. Mit dem eigenen Werkzeug arbeitet es sich aber bekanntlich am besten insoweit bringt euch mit was ihr braucht. Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe bitte selbst mitbringen.

Wir freuen uns über zahlreiche Unterstützung von eurer Seite!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. Juni 2016)

*2016 - Der längste Tag, die küzeste Nacht.* Und eine Wetterprognose, die für diese Woche besseres erahnen lässt. Ziel ist der Feldberg. Die Rückkehr ist geplant bis spätestens 21:30 (vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit). Lampen im Rucksack mitzunehmen empfiehlt sich trotzdem!

Trotz guter Wetteraussicht: Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet. 

*Dienstag, 21.06.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## mtbikerFFM (20. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Juni 2016)

*Donnerstag, 23.06.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Und schon werden die Tage wieder kürzer.  Aber 30 Grad und Sonne pur (lassen wir uns überraschen) sind doch die guten Meldungen. 
Um etwa 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## rockscient01 (22. Juni 2016)

Max und ich sind dabei.


----------



## 747-8 (23. Juni 2016)

Dabei


----------



## -mats- (23. Juni 2016)

Bei der Hitze! Aber ich denke bei mir klappts heute auch ...


----------



## Taunusritter (24. Juni 2016)

rockscient01 schrieb:


> Max und ich sind dabei.


Hi Jens,

ich hoffe, Max und Du sind gut mit Tankstopp am Meisterturm Heim gekommen... Ich bin Euer Trail-Mitfahrer gewesen. Hat Spaß gemacht... Bis auf weitere vier Mückenstiche!

Gruß

Klaus


----------



## rockscient01 (24. Juni 2016)

Hi Klaus,
jo wir ham uns noch ein Bier gegönnt, und wurden auch richtig zerstochen. Aber hat viel Spaß gemacht, war echt ne tolle Tour. Danke Dir nochmal


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. Juni 2016)

*Trans Provence So. 19. - Fr. 24. Juni 2016
Auf dieser Seite öffnen sich die Register "2016 // DAY 1-6" mit den Zusammenfassungen. Die Links zu den Videos habe ich unten zusammengestellt.

Die Landschaft, die Trails einfach nur 

Video-Zusammenfassung Tag 1
Video-Zusammenfassung Tag 2
Video-Zusammenfassung Tag 3
Video-Zusammenfassung Tag 4
Video-Zusammenfassung Tag 5
Video-Zusammenfassung Tag 6
*
Im MTB-News Forum gibt es zudem Tageszusammenfassungen mit vielen eindrücklichen Fotos
* 
Trans Provence 2016: Tag 0 – es geht los! Ankunft im Regen
Thomas
19. Juni 2016
Auf geht es zur achten Ausgabe des bekanntesten Etappenrennens in der Enduro-Welt: der Trans Provence 2016! Da das Event dieses Jahr perfekt in den EWS-Kalender passt, sind unter anderem Profis wie Nico Lau, Ja...

Trans Provence 2016 – Tag 1: Unterwegs im Schnee!
Thomas
21. Juni 2016
Tag 1 der Trans Provence: der Einstand für die Fahrer bestand aus 38 km durch Schnee, Matsch und Staub - von Berggipfeln bis ins Tal und mit 2500 Tiefen- und 1700 Höhenmetern. Hier der Bericht der "Füstli-Crew"...

Trans Provence 2016 – Tag 2: Von Monsteranstiegen und steilen Abhängen
Hannes
21. Juni 2016
Von den schwindelerregenden Höhen des Col d'Allos bis ins Tal am späten Abend bot der zweite Tag der Trans Provence einige der heftigsten Stages in diesem Jahr auf - inklusive einem Monster-Anstieg zur Mittagszeit. Hier ist unser Bericht von Tagesgewinnerin Caro und der "Füstli-Crew".

Trans Provence 2016 – Tag 3: Graue Erde und 3 Stunden-Uphills
Sebastian
22. Juni 2016
Heute erwarteten die Fahrer bei der Trans Provence ein dreistündiger Aufstieg, viele Tiefenmeter und das unglaubliche, als Grey Earth bekannte Gelände. Und es gilt erneut: Wahnsinnsfotos eines Wahnsinnsrennens!

Trans Provence 2016 – Tag 4: Mitten auf dem Mars
Max Schumann
23. Juni 2016
Diese Woche ist krass. Eine Trail-Dichte, wie man sie sich kaum im Traum vorstellt. Jeden Tag erwartet uns eine völlig neue und andere, aber immer beeindruckende Landschaft. Nach einem seichten Start im Skigebiet von Vallberg stehen wir zum Start von Stage 13 plötzlich auf dem Mars.

Trans Provence 2016 – Tag 5: Königsetappe mit 4000 Tiefenmetern
Hannes
24. Juni 2016
65 Kilometer, 4000 Tiefenmeter bis hinunter nach Sospel: Die Königsetappe der diesjährigen Trans-Provence war extrem. Inklusive ein paar Navigationsfehlern auf den Stages und dem ein oder anderen Sturz am Abhang...

Trans Provence 2016 – Tag 6: Finale am Meer
25. Juni 2016
Trans Provence Finale 2016: mit fünf langen Tagen in den Beinen starteten die Fahrer Freitag früh in der Hitze Südfrankreichs in einen Tag voller Action und in die letzten rennentscheidenden Stages. Stage 21...



Wenn euch die Informationen ebenfalls begeistern könnt ihr unten rechts bei der Nummer #4074 den Daumen "gefällt mir" anklicken: uwe50*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. Juni 2016)

*Wenn das Wetter passt (und aus heutiger Sicht sieht es sogar gut aus), soll die Tour auf den Feldberg führen. Rückkehr entsprechend gegen 21:30 Uhr.*

*Dienstag, 28.06.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## mtbikerFFM (27. Juni 2016)

Bin wieder dabei


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (28. Juni 2016)

Bin gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Steppengustl (28. Juni 2016)

Komm auch mal wieder mit


----------



## einrad (28. Juni 2016)

Hiho kein Fussball heute stattdessen biken im Taunus das klingt gut. Reise mit der koenigsteiner Bimmelbahn an und hoffe mal das die heute pünktlich sind. 

Bis gleich jens


----------



## -mats- (28. Juni 2016)

Ich sollte hier auch rechtzeitig weg kommen, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Steppengustl (28. Juni 2016)

Mist, schaffe es leider doch nicht.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. Juni 2016)

*Donnerstag, 30.06.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Die Wetter Prognosen sind für morgen "durchwachsen". Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet. Um etwa 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Hinweis*
_Es wird ernst! Die Cross-Country-Fahrer und -Fahrerinnen nehmen sich eine kurze Auszeit von der Punktejagd um den World-Cup-Titel, um sich im tschechischen Nové Mêsto Na Moravé den Weltmeistertitel zu holen.
*Am Sa. 2. und So. 3. Juli wissen wir mehr – **die Finals werden jeweils um 14:50 Uhr live auf Red Bull TV ausgestrahlt**!*
Die *UCI Mountain Bike World Championships* sind ein ganz besonderes Renn-Wochenende in der XCO-Saison: Die Gewinnerin und der Gewinner werden mit dem Titel „World Champion“ geadelt und dürfen bis zu den nächsten World Championships das prestige-trächtige Regenbogen-Jersey tragen.
Im vergangenen Jahr wurde Pauline Ferrand-Prévot (FRA) zum XCO World Champion gekürt – und sammelte weitere Titel sowohl bei den Road- als auch bei den Cyclo-Cross-Weltmeisterschaften. Bei den Männern konnte Nino Schurter (SUI) 2015 mit dem Weltcup- und dem Weltmeister-Titel ein Double besiegeln. Können Pauline und Nino ihr Jersey verteidigen?_


----------



## _melle_ (30. Juni 2016)

Bin dabei 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## 747-8 (30. Juni 2016)

Dabei!


----------



## uwe50 (2. Juli 2016)

*An diesem Wochenende: *

*MTB-WELTMEISTERSCHAFT CROSS COUNTRY 2016 *
*IN NOVE MESTO NA MORAVE*

*Eliminator Frauen/Männer
Mittwoch, 29.06.16  (Replay YouTube)

Frauen Elite
Samstag, 02.07.16 15:00 (Live/Replay ab 14.50 RedBull.tv)

Männer Elite
Sonntag, 03.07.16 15:00 (Live/Replay ab 14.50 RedBull.tv) 

Hier findet ihr alle Artikel zur XC WM in Nové Město na Moravě:


XC WM Nove Mesto: Die Eliminator-Fotostory
XC WM Nove Mesto, U19: Ergebnisse der Junioren
XC WM Nove Mesto, Team-Relay: Deutschland knapp Vierter
XC-Tippspiel 2016 powered by Specialized: Jetzt für die WM in Nove Mesto tippen!
XCE WM Nove Mesto: Ergebnisse des WM-Sprints
XC WM Nove Mesto, Vorschau: Erster großer Titelkampf im Olympia-Jahr
*


----------



## 747-8 (3. Juli 2016)

Ergebnis der Männer:


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (4. Juli 2016)

*Dienstag, 05.07.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 1,5 Std. vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Ich übernehme das Guiding für Urs.
Ich versuche pünktlich da zu sein. 
Bis dahin.
Wolfgang


----------



## einrad (4. Juli 2016)

Sollte die Bahn mal ausnahmsweise Pünktlich sein bin ich dabei..... 

Viele Grüße 

Jens


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (5. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## BomberBob (5. Juli 2016)

Komm auch


----------



## Hofheimer (5. Juli 2016)

Komme auch


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. Juli 2016)

*Donnerstag, 07.07.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Es erwartet uns morgen ein sonniger Tag und die Trails dürften wieder etwas trockener werden.  Um etwa 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (7. Juli 2016)

also wenn es nicht zu lang geht  bin ick dabei, 
weil ist ja Fußball abend ....


----------



## 's Silke (7. Juli 2016)

Ich komme auch mit, muss dann ohne Pizza und/oder Eis nach Haus, denn um 21 Uhr ist Anpfiff !!!

 Silke


----------



## uwe50 (8. Juli 2016)

*Wochenend-Termine*

*Öffentlicher Bautag Flowtrail *Feldberg *Sontag 10.07.16,11:00*
Wir treffen uns am kommenden am *Windeck *und bauen ab dem Ende der Probestrecke weiter!


*UCI MOUNTAIN BIKE WORLD CUP*
Lenzerheide, Switzerland
The stunning backdrop of the Swiss Alps makes Lenzerheide one of the most beautiful courses in the world. The variety of the track and the enthusiasm of the crowds make it easy for the riders to love. This track has something for everyone.

Downhill Finals:*Samstag, 09.07.16* – 14:30
Cross Country Finals Women: *Sonntag, 10.07.16* – 11:00
Cross Country Finals Men: *Sonntag, 10.07.16* – 14:00

Live oder nachher OnDemad


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. Juli 2016)

*Hoffen wir auf gutes Wetter und dass die Trails trocken bleiben! 
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 hier nochmals im Forum nachschauen.  *

*Dienstag, 12.07.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (11. Juli 2016)

Ich sollte es morgen schaffen.
Bin dabei.


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (12. Juli 2016)

Ich auch wenn das Wetter hält...


----------



## einrad (12. Juli 2016)

Hi bin dabei heute abend und genieße die Fussball freie Zeit.....

Viele Gruesse

Jens


----------



## BomberBob (12. Juli 2016)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. Juli 2016)

*Donnerstag, 14.07.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Es erwartet uns morgen ein wolkiger Tag mit Niederschlägen. Aber gegen Abend könnt es von oben trocken bleiben. Um etwa 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Wer fährt am Sonntag, 17.07.16, 10:20 Uhr ab Hohemark mit?
IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour *
Hier die Details. Bitte Anmeldung im Thema "IG Taunus Tourenausschreibungen"!


----------



## 747-8 (13. Juli 2016)

Da radle ich doch mal mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BomberBob (14. Juli 2016)

komme auch


----------



## uwe50 (15. Juli 2016)

*Wer fährt am Sonntag, 17.07.16, 10:20 Uhr ab Hohemark mit?
IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour *
Hier die Details. Bitte Anmeldung im Thema "IG Taunus Tourenausschreibungen"!


----------



## Ferkelmann (16. Juli 2016)

Ich bin mal so frei
http://lastminute.mtb-news.de/event/16100


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (18. Juli 2016)

Wettermäßig sollte alles für eine abwechslungsreiche Tour passen! 

*Dienstag, 19.07.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (19. Juli 2016)

Das wird sprichwörtlich eine "heiße" Tour.  Bin dabei.


----------



## 's Silke (19. Juli 2016)

Heiß??!! Da simmer dabei !


----------



## _melle_ (19. Juli 2016)

Ich auch 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. Juli 2016)

*Donnerstag, 21.07.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Es erwartet uns morgen ein wolkiger Tag mit Gewitter. Aber gegen Abend könnt es von oben trocken bleiben. Um etwa 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Am nächsten Samstag 23.07 um 11:00 Uhr wird weiter am Flowtrail Feldberg gebaut!*

Unterstützung ist herzlich willkommen.
Ab 10:00 Uhr sind bereits Ortskundige am Start.

Wir bauen an der unteren Hälfte des Flowtrails (aus Sicht vom Fuchstanz) weiter, einfach dem Trail folgen und mitwerkeln!
Schotter, Pfähle, Holzstämme, Werkzeug ist vorhanden. Nehmt euch jedenfalls bitte Verpflegung, was zu trinken und Handschuhe zum Anpacken selbst mit.

Falls jemand mit einem Pkw inkl. Anhängerkupplung unterstützen kann, gerne anschreiben!
Würde uns sehr weiterhelfen!

Wir freuen uns auf einen tollen Bautag und ein paar neue Unterstützer.
Je mehr helfen, desto eher können wir den Flowtrail feierlich eröffnen!


----------



## _melle_ (21. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei 
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dirk09 (21. Juli 2016)

Ich komme auch mal wieder mit!

Gesendet von meinem Nexus 5 mit Tapatalk


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. Juli 2016)

Wetterverhältnisse? Der Boden musst wieder einiges an Niederschlägen verkraften. Schauen wir mal.

*Dienstag, 26.07.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (25. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei und auch hoffentlich pünktlich


----------



## uwe50 (26. Juli 2016)

*Die heutige Tour ist wetterbedingt abgesagt.*


----------



## Kokomikou (26. Juli 2016)

@ Andreas: vielen Dank fürs Zeigen des Trails. Bin ihn gleich 2x gefahren  . Meld' Dich wenn Du wieder in der Nähe bist


----------



## _melle_ (27. Juli 2016)

@ Lutz:gern geschehen,jeder Zeit wieder.
Japp,mach ich 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. Juli 2016)

*Donnerstag, 28.07.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Es erwartet uns morgen ein wolkiger Tag mit Gewitter. Aber gegen Abend könnt es von oben trocken bleiben. Um etwa 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50







*Am nächsten Samstag 30.07 um 10:00 Uhr wird weiter am Flowtrail Feldberg gebaut!*

Wer später kommt einfach dem Trail Richtung Fuchstanz folgen.

Gebrauchen können wir noch fleißige Helfer beim Bauen, aber auch Leute die das Bauteam mit Essen oder Getränken versorgen würden.


----------



## 747-8 (28. Juli 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. August 2016)

*Dienstag, 02.08.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

*Bitte packt schon mal die Lampen in den Rucksack. Kurz nach 21 Uhr geht die Sonne unter.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## mtbikerFFM (2. August 2016)

Habe alles dabei. Mal abwarten was das Wetter macht. Wäre ansonsten dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (2. August 2016)

*Die Tour von heute Dienstag, 2.8.16 ist abgesagt 
mangels Trockenheit. *

weiterer Versuch am:

*Donnerstag, 04.08.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Es erwartet uns ein regenfreier Nachmittag. Um etwa 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50







*Am nächsten Samstag  06.08.16 um 11:00 Uhr wird weiter am Flowtrail Feldberg gebaut!*

Wer später kommt einfach vom Windeck dem Trail Richtung Fuchstanz folgen.

Gebrauchen können wir noch fleißige Helfer beim Bauen, aber auch Leute die das Bauteam mit Essen oder Getränken versorgen würden.


----------



## uwe50 (4. August 2016)

und es regnet und regnet 
Die Tour heute lassen wir ausfallen.... 

Dafür soll es am kommenden Sonntag wieder mal einen regenfreien und sonnigen Tag geben.
Darum:

*Sonntag, 7.8.16, in Bad Orb bei Wächtersbach*
Ich plane eine "traillastige" Tour von 35 - 40 km und ca. 1.000 Höhenmeter. Mit eingebaut wird eine neu gebaute Flow-Trail Strecke sein. Weitere Angaben folgen in Kürze.


----------



## 747-8 (5. August 2016)

ich hätte Zeit und würde mitkommen.
Bei dem sch... Wetter diese Woche wäre das eine schöne Abwechslung.


----------



## -mats- (5. August 2016)

Tendenziell wäre ich da auch dabei


----------



## uwe50 (5. August 2016)

*


Tagestour*

*Sonntag, 7.8.16, 10:00 Uhr (Losfahrt) Wächtersbach*
*Zurück ab 16:00 Uhr 

Nordostseite vom Bahnhof (Am Bahnhof 13)
Anreise mit Auto:* Bahnhofstraße 68, 63607 Wächtersbach
*Anreise mit Zug: *RB 15608
Abfahrt 08:42 Frankfurt (Main) Hbf, Ankunft 09:43 Wächtersbach, Dauer 1 Std. 1 Min. (12 Haltestellen)
Rückfahrt ab Wächtersbach: 16:16, 16:45, 17:15, 17:45 ....
Tarife Frankfurt Hauptbahnhof - Wächtersbach (ohne ICE)
Einzelfahrt Erwachsener 11.80 - Tageskarte 23,00
Gruppentageskarte (bis 5 Personen, beliebig) - 34,50 EUR (lohnt sich bereits ab 2 Personen)

MTB-Cross Country Tagestour: 40-45 km, ca. 1.100 Höhenmeter. Grundstrecke der Tour ist Nr. 15 "Challenge kurz", von der wir an einigen Stellen über alternative Strecken den Singletrail-Anteil erhöhen. Unter anderem ist auch die neu gebaute Flowtrail Strecke mit integriert.
Von der technischen Seite sollten Pfade mit Wurzeln und Steinen sicher befahren werden können. Bei Abfahrten mag es für Einzelne wenige Schiebemeter geben.

*Mitnehmen*: Zwischenverpflegung als Mittagessen, Getränke (Wasser kann unterwegs nachgefüllt werden), Riegel, Ersatzschlauch
*Einkehr:  *In Bad Orb - Rückfahrt nach Wächtersbach auf Radweg ca. 30 Minuten

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich um 10:00 Uhr
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung - unter Angabe wie angereist wird (Zug, Auto) und bei Auto, ob Platz frei oder gesucht:
hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected]de oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Bitte verabredet euch gegenseitig per "Unterhaltung", damit Ausschreibungen und Anmeldungen übersichtlich bleiben. 
Falls sich Mitfahrer bei mir per E-Mail anmelden, werde ich entsprechende Biete- oder Suchdaten weiter geben

uwe50


Zur Info:
*DH-WORLDCUP #6 IN MONT-SAINTE-ANNE*
Der Downhill World Cup Mont-Sainte-Anne 2016 findet zusammen mit dem XC Worldcup vom 5. bis 7. August 2016 statt. Livestream: Downhill-Rennen Samstag ab 20:30 Uhr.
Hier findest du alle Infos, Uhrzeiten und Artikel zum DH-World Cup MSA 2016.

RedBull.tv Live oder OnDemand
Samstag, 05.08.2016, 20:30 Uhr Downhill
Sonntag, 06.08.2016, 17:00 Uhr Cross Country Damen
Sonntag 06.08.2016, 20:00 Uh Cross Country Herren


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. August 2016)

Morgen könnte es tatsächlich wieder mal passen. *Vergesst die Lampen nicht.* 20:54 geht die Sonne unter. Bei bewölktem Himmel kann es im Wald ab 20 Uhr schon recht dunkel werden.

*Dienstag, 09.08.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (8. August 2016)

Dabei


----------



## kkw19a (9. August 2016)

bin auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## -mats- (9. August 2016)

ich sollte es auch rechtzeitig schaffen


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (9. August 2016)

dabei!


----------



## AnkoGenius (9. August 2016)

Dabei


----------



## 747-8 (9. August 2016)

schee wars heute


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. August 2016)

*Donnerstag, 11.08.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Es erwartet uns am Donnerstag ein wolkiger Tag.
Um etwa 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Bitte packt schon mal die Lampen in den Rucksack*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]
Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

Klaus


----------



## 's Silke (11. August 2016)

Dann melde ich mich mal an.

Bis nachher 
Silke


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. August 2016)

*Vergesst die Lampen nicht.* 20:42 geht die Sonne unter.

*Dienstag, 16.08.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour
Sonntag, 21.08.2016. 10:00 Uhr in Bad Orb *
Wir fahren diesmal eine Tour in der "Fremde", ca. 1 Auto- bzw. Bahnstunde von Frankfurt entfernt.
Klaus Bergfeld (Mitglied der IG Hessischer-Spessart und Ansprechpartner für das MTB-Projekt vom Naturpark Hessischer Spessart) wird uns über Single-Trails führen, die in dieser Region zu offiziell ausgeschilderten Routen gehören. In der Tour eingebaut wird die dortige Flow Trail Strecke sein.
*Treffpunkt: *Parkplatz, Bahnhofstr. 7, Bad Orb (Haus der Vereine)
Komplette Ausschreibung und Anmeldung über diesen Link.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (15. August 2016)

Bin am Dienstag dabei!


----------



## Hofheimer (15. August 2016)

Wenn das Wetter passt, und ich es zeitlich schaffe, bin ich dabei.
Das mit der Zeit ist ja immer so eine Sache.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (15. August 2016)

Hoffe, dass ich rechtzeitig von einem Termin loskomme, dann bin ich dabei.


----------



## Friendlyman (15. August 2016)

Versuche dabei zu sein.
LG. W.


----------



## 's Silke (16. August 2016)

Auch dabei.

Bis später 
Silke


----------



## spotti911 (16. August 2016)

Michael und ich kommen heute auch mal wieder mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnkoGenius (16. August 2016)

Dann mal bis gleich


----------



## 747-8 (17. August 2016)

Bilanz meines gestrigen Sturzes: 3 Rippen und Schlüsselbein gebrochen.


----------



## spotti911 (17. August 2016)

Hallo Klaus - Gute und schnelle Genesung


----------



## mtbikerFFM (17. August 2016)

Da hast ja ganze Arbeit geleistet. Wünsche dir gute Besserung!


----------



## kreisbremser (17. August 2016)

oh scheisse. gute besserung. dem rest deiner truppe sind wie nach deinem sturz begegnet.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. August 2016)

747-8 schrieb:


> Bilanz meines gestrigen Sturzes: 3 Rippen und Schlüsselbein gebrochen.


@747-8: Klaus, wir wünschen Dir alles Gute und eine schnelle Genesung!


*Donnerstag, 18.08.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um etwa 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison *ausreichender Beleuchtung* für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei *unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen* wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50



*IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour
Sonntag, 21.08.2016. 10:00 Uhr in Bad Orb *
Wir fahren diesmal eine Tour in der "Fremde", ca. 1 Auto- bzw. Bahnstunde von Frankfurt entfernt.
Klaus Bergfeld (Mitglied der IG Hessischer-Spessart und Ansprechpartner für das MTB-Projekt vom Naturpark Hessischer Spessart) wird uns über Single-Trails führen, die in dieser Region zu offiziell ausgeschilderten Routen gehören. In der Tour eingebaut wird die dortige Flow Trail Strecke sein.
*Treffpunkt: *Parkplatz, Bahnhofstr. 7, Bad Orb (Haus der Vereine)
*Komplette Ausschreibung und Anmeldung über diesen Link.*


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (17. August 2016)

Alles Gute Klaus, hoffentlich bist du bald wieder dabei...


----------



## 's Silke (17. August 2016)

@ Klaus: Auch von mir gute und schnelle Besserung !

 Silke


----------



## 747-8 (17. August 2016)

@ Alle:
Vielen lieben Dank für die Genesungswünsche. Will auch wieder so schnell wie möglich aufs Bike. 
Zum Glück keine OP. 
Viel Spaß und Unfallfreie Fahrt Euch bei den nächsten Ausfahrten. 
Liebe Grüße
Klaus


----------



## AnkoGenius (17. August 2016)

Ebenfalls viele Genesungsgrüße aus Bad Vilbel...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (18. August 2016)

Bin heute dabei


----------



## 's Silke (18. August 2016)

Ich komme nachher auch mit.

 Silke


----------



## AnkoGenius (18. August 2016)

Bin auch gleich dabei...


----------



## -mats- (18. August 2016)

747-8 schrieb:


> Bilanz meines gestrigen Sturzes: 3 Rippen und Schlüsselbein gebrochen.


Ach du Schande! Gute Besserung!


----------



## 747-8 (19. August 2016)

-mats- schrieb:


> Ach du Schande! Gute Besserung!


Vielen Dank.


----------



## 747-8 (20. August 2016)

*



Heute im Livestream unter:

http://rio.sportschau.de/rio2016/live/index.html

17.27 - 19.30 Uhr | Sa, 20.08* - *Mountain Bike: (F) Cross Country*

Für die deutsche Mountainbike-Legende Sabine Spitz sind es bereits die fünften Olympischen Spiele und eine Medaille wäre als krönender Abschluss ihrer Karriere natürlich großartig.

Das Endergebnis:

https://smsprio2016-a.akamaihd.net/...8_20_d1fdd2c7_0874_4439_b3e6_8302d056d252.pdf


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. August 2016)

*Vergesst die Lampen nicht.* 20:28 geht die Sonne unter.

*Dienstag, 23.08.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum. uwe50 ist diese Woche im Urlaub. Wenn sich mindestens zwei angemeldet haben, seid ihr schon nicht mehr allein unterwegs.  Viel Spass und bitte keinen Unfall. *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (22. August 2016)

Soll 23.8. heißen. Bin morgen dabei!


----------



## spotti911 (22. August 2016)

Und wer übernimmt die pole position und guidet ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (23. August 2016)

Immer der, der fragt !

Ich bin auch dabei. Dann werden wir uns einfach eine hübsche Runde zusammenklöppeln...

 Silke


----------



## mtbikerFFM (23. August 2016)

Versuche auch zu kommen. Habe notfalls mal eine ältere Tour auf dem GPS rausgekramt


----------



## to406ki (23. August 2016)

Komme auch


----------



## uwe50 (24. August 2016)

*Vergesst die Lampen nicht.* 20:24 geht die Sonne unter.

*Donnerstag,  25.08.16, 18:00 Uhr,  Hofheim 
Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreibenund zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an[email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum. uwe50 ist diese Woche im Urlaub. Wenn sich mindestens zwei angemeldet haben, seid ihr schon nicht mehr allein unterwegs.  Viel Spass und bitte keinen Unfall. *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema"Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## to406ki (25. August 2016)

ick fahre mit


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. August 2016)

*Vergesst die Lampen nicht.* 20:15 (!) geht die Sonne unter.

*Dienstag, 30.08.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Hinweis*
*ADFC bike-night 2016 - die sechste
Treffpunkt: Samstag, 3. September 2016 - 20:00 Uhr
Frankfurt Römerberg*



*Fotos: Foto-AG ADFC Frankfurt*
Sei dabei!
Als Teilnehmerin und Teilnehmer oder auch als Ordnerin und Ordner!
Denn die Stadt ist auch Dein Platz!
Die Frankfurter ADFC _bike-night_ wird auch in diesem Jahr wieder zum Treffpunkt tausender Radfreunde. Und dabei soll der Phantasie wie immer keine Grenzen gesetzt werden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (29. August 2016)

Ich bin morgen dabei.

 Silke


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (30. August 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei...


----------



## einrad (30. August 2016)

test


----------



## einrad (30. August 2016)

die Sommerferien sind zu Ende das biken beginnt ! .......Lampe ist montiert ......Wetter top

bis gleich

jens


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (31. August 2016)




----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (31. August 2016)

Sonne stand etwas tief...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (31. August 2016)

*Donnerstag, 01.09.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um etwa 20:20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Bitte in jedem Fall bereits installiertes Licht mitnehmen. Im Wald könnte es die letzte halbe Stunde schon sehr duster aussehen,

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison *ausreichender Beleuchtung* für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei *unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen* wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Hinweis
ADFC bike-night 2016 - die sechste
Treffpunkt: Samstag, 3. September 2016 - 20:00 Uhr
Frankfurt Römerberg*



*Fotos: Foto-AG ADFC Frankfurt*
Sei dabei!
Als Teilnehmerin und Teilnehmer oder auch als Ordnerin und Ordner!
Denn die Stadt ist auch Dein Platz!
Die Frankfurter ADFC _bike-night_ wird auch in diesem Jahr wieder zum Treffpunkt tausender Radfreunde. Und dabei soll der Phantasie wie immer keine Grenzen gesetzt werden.


----------



## uwe50 (2. September 2016)

*Samstag 3. und Sonntag 4.9.16
UCI MOUNTAIN BIKE WORLD CUP*
Vallnord, Andorra
High altitude and a challenging "old school" course should make the XCO races very competitive, while the daring DH racers will be met with a course that is steep, fast, and highly technical.

*Übertragung Live und On Demand im nachhinein*

*Downhill Finals*
SATURDAY, SEPTEMBER 3RD – 14:30

*Cross Country Finals Women*
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 4TH – 11:00

*Cross Country Finals Men*
SUNDAY, SEPTEMBER 4TH – 14:00


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. September 2016)

*Vergesst die Lampen nicht.* 19:58 (!!) geht die Sonne unter.

*Dienstag, 06.09.16, 18:30 Uhr ab ! Rote Mühle !*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 7 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (5. September 2016)

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _melle_ (6. September 2016)

Ich auch 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. September 2016)

*Donnerstag, 08.09.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal*. 
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal 1. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Um etwa 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Bitte in jedem Fall bereits installiertes Licht mitnehmen. Im Wald könnte es die letzte halbe Stunde schon sehr duster aussehen,

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison *ausreichender Beleuchtung* für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei *unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen* wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## einrad (8. September 2016)

Ei gude

Bin heute Abend dabe bei dem Kaiserwetter und komme mit der S-bahn an nach Hofheim. 

Bis denne,

Jens


----------



## _melle_ (8. September 2016)

bin dabei 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## uwe50 (9. September 2016)

*Das letzte Rennen vom diesjährigen MTB Weltcup. Die Cross Country Spezailisten haben die Saison bereits am letzten Sonntag in Andorra abgeschlossen. Deren Weltmeisterschaften wurden bereits am 3.7.16 in der Tschechei ausgetragen.

UCI MTB Downhill WORLD CHAMPIONSHIP
Val di Sole, Italy*
The beautiful Dolomites once again are the backdrop for downhill mountain biking's most prestigious race in Val Di Sole. A steep and challenging course awaits the riders as they speed through trees, rocks, and jumps with reckless abandon.

Downhill Finals - Live oder OnDemand auf Redbull.tv
Sonntag, 11. SEPTEMBER 2016 – 12:30 Uhr

*Hier gibt es schon mal erste Eindrücke von der Strecke*

Alle Artikel zur Downhill-WM Val di Sole 2016


vMAX: DH-WM Val di Sole - Tag 1 RAW
Downhill-WM 2016: Kursvorschau mit Claudio Caluori, Rob Warner und Steve Peat
Downhill-WM 2016 – Val di Sole: Worlds-Bikes Teil 1!
Downhill-WM 2016 – Val di Sole: Fotostory vom Track Walk mit Team Deutschland
Preview: Downhill-WM 2016 in Val di Sole (ITA)
Downhill-WM 2016: Das ist das deutsche Team!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. September 2016)

*Vergesst die Lampen nicht.* Und mit 19:43 ist der Sonnenuntergang 15 Minuten früher als letzte Woche. Bitte die Beleuchtung bei Beginn installieren. 

*Dienstag, 13.09.16, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

Für Donnerstag, 15.9.16, 18:00 Uhr ab Hofheim wird noch ein Guide gesucht. Bitte meldet euch per Unterhaltung bei uwe50


----------



## einrad (13. September 2016)

Bin dabei ....bis denne jens


----------



## Friendlyman (13. September 2016)

Ich komm zur Gundelhardt.LG. W.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. September 2016)

*Vergesst die Lampen nicht.* 19:38 geht die Sonne unter.

*Donnerstag, 15.09.16, 18:00 Uhr, Hofheim 
Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreibenund zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an[email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung hier im Forum. uwe50 hat einen Auswärtstermin. Wenn sich mindestens zwei angemeldet haben, seid ihr schon nicht mehr allein unterwegs.  Viel Spass und bitte keinen Unfall. *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"



IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Auch wenn viele Strecken durch das Forstamt Königstein  gesperrt wurden, gibt es noch unzählige interessante naturbelassenen Wege und legale Single-Trails, die es noch zu entdecken gilt.
> 
> *IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour
> Sonntag, 18.09.2016. 10:30 Uhr (Losfahrt)*
> ...



*Anmeldung bitte über diesen Link*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (15. September 2016)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 15.09.16, 18:00 Uhr, Hofheim *
> *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
> *Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*



*Kurt wird heute Abend da sein! Mitfahrer willkommen.*


----------



## uwe50 (16. September 2016)

IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Auch wenn viele Strecken durch das Forstamt Königstein  gesperrt wurden, gibt es noch unzählige interessante naturbelassenen Wege und legale Single-Trails, die es noch (wieder neu) zu entdecken gilt.
> 
> *IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour
> Sonntag, 18.09.2016. 10:30 Uhr (Losfahrt)*
> ...



*Anmeldung bitte über diesen Link*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. September 2016)

*Vergesst die Lampen nicht.* Ab 19:27 benötigen wir die Lampen. Bitte die Beleuchtung vor Tourstart installieren.

*Dienstag, 20.09.16, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## einrad (20. September 2016)

Hiho ich bin dabei heute abend.

Bis denne 

jens


----------



## mtbikerFFM (20. September 2016)

Ich auch


----------



## _melle_ (20. September 2016)

bin dabei 
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. September 2016)

Die letzten 45 Minuten fahren wir bei Dunkelheit. Bitte die Beleuchtung bereits vor der Tour installieren.

*Donnerstag, 22.09.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal*. 
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal 1.* Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Um etwa 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Bitte in jedem Fall bereits installiertes Licht mitnehmen. Im Wald könnte es die letzte halbe Stunde schon sehr duster aussehen,

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison *ausreichender Beleuchtung* für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei *unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen* wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]


----------



## einrad (22. September 2016)

Bin mit von der Partie heute Abend bei  dem schönen trockenen Wetter........

Bis denne,

Jens


----------



## AnkoGenius (22. September 2016)

Bis gleich...


----------



## Steppengustl (22. September 2016)

Auch dabei...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. September 2016)

*Vergesst die Lampen nicht und installiert diese vor dem Tourenstart.* Ab 19:08 benötigen wir sie spätestens.

*Dienstag, 27.09.16, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum. uwe50 muss nach einem Infekt auf Rat seines Arztes mindestens eine Woche pausieren. Wenn sich mindestens zwei angemeldet haben, seid ihr schon nicht mehr allein unterwegs.  Viel Spass!*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## einrad (26. September 2016)

hi Urs 

wenn Du Dienstag den 27.9.2016 meinst dann bin ich dabei .... .-)

Bis Morgen,

Jens


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. September 2016)

*Donnerstag, 29.09.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal*. 
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal 1.* Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Ich werde das "Training" wieder vorsichtig mit einer etwas langsameren und kürzeren Runde wieder aufnehmen. Um spätestens 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. Bitte in jedem Fall bereits installiertes Licht mitnehmen. 

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison *ausreichender Beleuchtung* für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei *unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen* wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## Mountini (29. September 2016)

Servus Urs, 

ich bin heute Abend dabei und bringe noch jemanden mit. 

Bis später!

Viele Grüße

Christina


----------



## _melle_ (29. September 2016)

Bin dabei 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Flower7 (29. September 2016)

Bin am Start


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (2. Oktober 2016)

*Batterien geladen? Lampen montiert? * Bereits um 18:59 ist der Sonnenuntergang angesagt.

*Dienstag, 04.10.16, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *


Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## _melle_ (3. Oktober 2016)

Bin dabei

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (4. Oktober 2016)

Bin dabei!


----------



## Friendlyman (4. Oktober 2016)

Bin dabei. Clements kommt auch mit.
Bis gleich
W.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. Oktober 2016)

*Nightride: Bald sind es 3 Jahre her 




Donnerstag, 06.10.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal*.
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal 1.* Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Ich werde das "Training" wieder vorsichtig mit einer etwas langsameren und kürzeren Runde wieder aufnehmen. Um spätestens 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. Bitte in jedem Fall bereits installiertes Licht mitnehmen.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison *ausreichender Beleuchtung* für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei *unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen* wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

*Vormerken*:
Donnerstag, 27. Oktober 2016, 19:30 Uhr: Gemütliches Plauschen unter Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker zum Abschluss der Sommersaision. Voraussichtlich Restaurant Viehweide.


----------



## 's Silke (6. Oktober 2016)

Ich komme "langsam" mal wieder mit...

Silke


----------



## uwe50 (6. Oktober 2016)

12°C und keine Nässe: Das sind doch immer noch perfekte Daten für MTB. Gebt euch einen Ruck. Ich bin um 18:00 beim Ehrendenkmal und freue mich über MitfahrerInnen. Bis gleich! 




's Silke schrieb:


> Ich komme "langsam" mal wieder mit...
> Silke



Na, dann sind wir doch schon zu zweit.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Oktober 2016)

*Batterien geladen? Lampen montiert? *Bereits um 18:44 ist der Sonnenuntergang angesagt.

*Dienstag, 11.10.16, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *


Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Termine zum Vormerken*

Samstag, 15.10.16, 10:00-17:00 Uhr: *Eröffnung des Flowtrail Feldberg*
Sonntag, 16.10.16, 11:00 Uhr: *IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour im Hintertaunus*
Donnerstag, 27.10.16, 19:30 Uhr: Gemütliches Plauschen unter Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker zum Abschluss der Sommersaision. Voraussichtlich Restaurant Viehweide.
Nightride: Bald sind es 3 Jahre her* *


----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. Oktober 2016)

Versuche zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (11. Oktober 2016)

Bin dabei - mit Akkus!


----------



## Friendlyman (11. Oktober 2016)

Versuche es.
Bin nachtschicht geschädigt. 
Bis nachher.
LG. Wolfgang


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. Oktober 2016)

*Donnerstag, 13.10.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal*.
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal 1.* Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Um etwa 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. Bitte in jedem Fall bereits installiertes Licht mitnehmen.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison *ausreichender Beleuchtung* für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei *unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen* wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

*Termine zum Vormerken*

Samstag, 15.10.16, 10:00-17:00 Uhr: *Eröffnung des Flowtrail Feldberg*
Sonntag, 16.10.16, 11:00 Uhr: *IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour im Hintertaunus*
Donnerstag, 27.10.16, 19:30 Uhr: Gemütliches Plauschen unter Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker zum Abschluss der Sommersaision. Voraussichtlich Restaurant Viehweide.


----------



## 's Silke (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin nachher dabei.

 Silke


----------



## Mountini (13. Oktober 2016)

Ich bin auch dabei! 

Bis gleich, Christina


----------



## uwe50 (14. Oktober 2016)

*Samstag, 15.10.16, 10:00 - 17:00 Uhr*

Anhang anzeigen 535371

Weitere Details zur Eröffnung:
https://www.facebook.com/events/1761952264042758/


*Sonntag, 16.10.16, 11:00 Uhr *
bei einem prognostizierten herbstlichen Sonnentag bis 20° warm 



IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Die DIMB e.V. IG-Taunus lädt ein zur abwechslungsreichen Herbstausfahrt durch den schönen, viel weniger frequentierten Hintertaunus.
> Dort gibt es noch viele interessante, einsame und naturbelassene Wege zu erkunden.
> 
> *IG-Taunus MTB Cross Country-Tour
> ...



*Anmeldung *bitte direkt auf der Seite der IG-Taunus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. Oktober 2016)

*Batterien geladen? Lampen montiert? *Wir starten bei Sonnenuntergang.

*Dienstag, 18.10.16, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *


Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Termin zum Vormerken
Donnerstag, 27.10.16, 19:30 Uh*r: Gemütliches Plauschen unter Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker zum Abschluss der Sommersaision. Voraussichtlich Restaurant Viehweide.


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (18. Oktober 2016)

Komme gern, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es nieseln wird...


----------



## uwe50 (18. Oktober 2016)

Olaf_Sulzbach schrieb:


> Komme gern, auch auf die Gefahr hin, dass es nieseln wird...



... und es nieselt, was mir aktuell kein Spass macht 

*Ich sage die Tour heute Abend ab und hoffe, dich dadurch nicht zu demotivieren, doch noch eine kleine Runde zu drehen.*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. Oktober 2016)

*... und nochmals ein Versuch

Donnerstag, 20.10.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal*.
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal 1.* Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Um etwa 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. Bitte in jedem Fall bereits installiertes Licht mitnehmen.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison *ausreichender Beleuchtung* für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei *unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen* wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

*Termin zum Vormerken
Donnerstag, 27.10.16, 19:30 Uhr, Restaurant Viehweide, Viehweide 1, 65719 Hofheim*
Gemütliches Plauschen unter Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker zum Abschluss der Sommersaison.


----------



## uwe50 (20. Oktober 2016)

... das Wetter bleibt mit der Nässe und Kälte nicht motivierend. Dann hoffen wir auf die nächste Woche. Im November fangen wir mit den Winter-Runden an, jeweils einmal in der Woche mit den voraussichtlich besten Wetterprognosen.
*
Für heute ist die Tour abgesagt.
*
*Termin zum Vormerken*

*Donnerstag, 27.10.16*, 19:30 Uhr, Restaurant Viehweide, Viehweide 1, 65719 Hofheim Gemütliches Plauschen unter Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker zum Abschluss der Sommersaison.
*Sonntag, 30.10.16*, 13:00 Uhr, eine Tour ab Gundelhard im Staufengebiet mit einer Fotosession für eine Veröffentlichung durch den Main Taunus Kreis. Nähere Infos folgen.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. Oktober 2016)

*Batterien geladen? Lampen montiert? *Wir starten direkt in die Dunkelheit und gewöhnen uns an Schmuddelwetter. Na, immerhin bleibt es gemäß Prognose von oben trocken. 

*Dienstag, 25.10.16, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *


Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Termin zum Vormerken*

*Donnerstag, 27.10.16, 19:30 Uhr, **Restaurant Viehweide, Viehweide 1, 65719 Hofheim*
Gemütliches Plauschen unter Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker zum Abschluss der Sommersaison.

*Sonntag, 30.10.16, 13:00 Uhr (Winterzeit!)*, eine Tour ab Gundelhard im Staufengebiet mit einer Fotosession für eine Veröffentlichung durch den Main Taunus Kreis. Nähere Infos folgen.

*Donnerstag 10.11.2016, 19 Uhr,* Gasthaus Rudolph, Raum 1. Stock, *Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach/Ts.*
An diesem Treffen geht es um legale und gesperrte Strecken im Taunus. Weitere Informationen findest du hier.


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (25. Oktober 2016)

Wetter scheint ja zu halten. Komme gerne.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (26. Oktober 2016)

*Donnerstag, 27.10.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal*.
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal 1.* Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Um 19:30 Uhr sind wir dann beim Restaurant Viehweide zu unserem Treffen/Plauschen zum Abschluss der Sommersaison

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison *ausreichender Beleuchtung* für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei *unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen* wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


*Donnerstag, 27.10.16, 19:30 Uhr, *
*Restaurant Viehweide, Viehweide 1, 65719 Hofheim*
Gemütliches Plauschen unter Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker zum Abschluss der Sommersaison.
Eingeladen sind alle Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker, die mal mitgefahren sind (letzte Jahre, dieses Jahr) oder uns zuerst mal kennen lernen möchten. 


*Termin zum Vormerken*

*Sonntag, 30.10.16, 13:00 Uhr (Winterzeit!)*, eine Tour ab Gundelhard im Staufengebiet mit einer Fotosession für eine Veröffentlichung durch den Main Taunus Kreis. Nähere Infos folgen.
*Donnerstag 10.11.2016, 19 Uhr,* Gasthaus Rudolph, Raum 1. Stock, *Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach/Ts.*
An diesem Treffen geht es um legale und gesperrte Strecken im Taunus. Weitere Informationen findest du hier.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (27. Oktober 2016)

Zur Tour schaffe ich es heute nicht, bei der Viehweide bin ich dann dabei.


----------



## uwe50 (27. Oktober 2016)

*Donnerstag, 27.10.16, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal*.
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmal 1.* Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Um 19:30 Uhr sind wir dann beim Restaurant Viehweide zu unserem Treffen/Plauschen zum Abschluss der Sommersaison

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison *ausreichender Beleuchtung* für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei *unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen* wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


*Donnerstag, 27.10.16, 19:30 Uhr, *
*Restaurant Viehweide, Viehweide 1, 65719 Hofheim*
Gemütliches Plauschen unter Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker zum Abschluss der Sommersaison.
Eingeladen sind alle Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbiker, die mal mitgefahren sind (letzte Jahre, dieses Jahr) oder uns zuerst mal kennen lernen möchten.

*Für Direkthinfahrer die bereits etwas früher da sind: Reserviert ist für Mountainbike Mitfahrtreff - Weidmann*

*Termin zum Vormerken*

*Sonntag, 30.10.16, 13:00 Uhr (Winterzeit!)*, eine Tour ab Gundelhard im Staufengebiet mit einer Fotosession für eine Veröffentlichung durch den Main Taunus Kreis. Nähere Infos folgen.
*Donnerstag 10.11.2016, 19 Uhr,* Gasthaus Rudolph, Raum 1. Stock, *Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach/Ts.*
An diesem Treffen geht es um legale und gesperrte Strecken im Taunus. Weitere Informationen findest du hier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Cynthia (27. Oktober 2016)

Beim Essen dabei


----------



## Hofheimer (27. Oktober 2016)

Komme auch zum Essen nach (heute ist Bodybuildingtag )


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (27. Oktober 2016)

Komme direkt zur Viehweide!


----------



## uwe50 (28. Oktober 2016)

_Für die Gestaltung von einen Bildband für den Main Taunus Kreis sollen auch Fotos von Mountainbiker und Mountainbikerinnen veröffentlicht werden._
*
Der Fotograf freut sich, wenn wir uns für Fotos zur Verfügung stellen: Vielfarbig von der Kleidung und vertreten durch alle Altersgruppen und Geschlechter. 

Wir treffen uns am 
Sonntag, 30.10.16, 13:55 Uhr (Winterzeit!)
vor dem Restaurant Gundelhard (sofern es nicht regnet, wird sonst hier bis 12:30 Uhr bekannt gemacht).

Wer will, kann anschließend noch an einer kurzen Mountainbike Tour Richtung Staufen, Kaisertempel und zurück zur Gundelhard teilnehmen.
*
_Wolfgang Pfannkuch (Fotograf) und Urs Weidmann (Organisator Mitfahrtreff im Main Taunus Kreis)_


*Termin zum Vormerken*

*Donnerstag 10.11.2016, 19 Uhr,* Gasthaus Rudolph, Raum 1. Stock, *Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach/Ts.*
An diesem Treffen geht es um legale und gesperrte Strecken im Taunus. Weitere Informationen findest du hier.


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (28. Oktober 2016)

Urs, 
Ich könnte mit 2-3 Kindern kommen. Deine Frau hat ja eine Kindertour angeboten. Das wäre das Lockmittel.... Bunte Klamotten werden allerdings schwierig.
Sag Bescheid
Olaf


----------



## Cynthia (29. Oktober 2016)

Bunte Klamotten hin oder her - daran soll's nicht scheitern.


----------



## to406ki (29. Oktober 2016)

Ich komm auch vorbei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (31. Oktober 2016)

*Start in die Wintersaison: Je nach Wetter und Temperatur  am Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.*
Aus heutiger Sicht gibt es am Dienstag noch gute Rahmenbedingungen.
* 
Dienstag, 01.11.16, 18:35  *
*65835 Liederbach,* Sindlinger Weg 6, Bahnstation der Königsteiner Bahn: Oberliederbach Liederbach Süd
Die Bahnstation gehört noch zum RMV Gebiet der Stadt Frankfurt. Ankunft der Bahn von Höchst her um 18:33 Uhr

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung hier im Forum. uwe50 hat diese Woche Auswärtstermin. Wenn sich mindestens zwei angemeldet haben, seid ihr schon nicht mehr allein unterwegs.  Viel Spass.  *


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (31. Oktober 2016)

Bin am Start!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (1. November 2016)

Muss jetzt doch leider absagen...


----------



## einrad (1. November 2016)

Hallo

 ich rolle mit der Bimmelbahn an und hoffe mal das die Bahn ausnahmsweise mal pünktlich ist. Bis gleich.... 

Viele Grüße jens


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. November 2016)

*Bei unsicherer Wetterlage, fehlender Anmeldungen um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour abgesagt ist. *

*Dienstag, 08.11.16, 18:35 *
*65835 Liederbach,* Sindlinger Weg 6, Bahnstation der Königsteiner Bahn: Oberliederbach Liederbach Süd
Die Bahnstation gehört noch zum RMV Gebiet der Stadt Frankfurt. Ankunft der Bahn von Höchst her um 18:33 Uhr

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


... und wetterunabhängig: 
*Termin zum Vormerken*
*Donnerstag 10.11.2016, 19 Uhr,* 
Gasthaus Rudolph, Raum 1. Stock, *Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach/Ts.*
An diesem Treffen geht es um legale und gesperrte Strecken im Taunus. Weitere Informationen findest du hier.


----------



## uwe50 (8. November 2016)

*... dann heute keine Abendrunde.  

sehen wir uns hier? 
Donnerstag 10.11.2016, 19 Uhr, 
Gasthaus Rudolph, Raum 1. Stock, Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach/Ts.
An diesem Treffen geht es um legale und gesperrte Strecken im Taunus. Weitere Informationen findest du hier.*


----------



## uwe50 (14. November 2016)

Prognosen:
Dienstag 5°C 30% 0,3 L
Mittwoch 9°C 30% 0,3 L 
Donnerstag 9°C 70 % 1,6 L
*
Auch wenn der Mittwoch etwas wärmer ist, könnte die Kurzfristprognose eine wesentlich schlechtere werden. Darum, bei unsicherer Wetterlage, fehlender Anmeldungen um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour abgesagt ist. *

*Mittwoch, 16.11.16, 18:35 *
*65835 Liederbach,* Sindlinger Weg 6, Bahnstation der Königsteiner Bahn: Oberliederbach Liederbach Süd
Die Bahnstation gehört noch zum RMV Gebiet der Stadt Frankfurt. Ankunft der Bahn von Höchst her um 18:33 Uhr

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## uwe50 (16. November 2016)

Schade, dass Niederschlagsradar und die -Prognose sagen heute Nachmittag nochmals Regen voraus. Für morgen sieht es nicht besser aus. Aus aktueller Sicht bleibt diese Woche nur der Samstag einigermassen regenfrei.
Mountain Sports e.V. bietet am Samstag, 19.11.16 14.00 eine Tour ab Parkplatz Hohemark, Oberursel an.

Für heute Abend sage ich die Tour ab.

Wie dieser Bericht zeigt, kann man die Abende auch mit Planungen für das nächste Jahr verbringen . In 5 Wochen werden ja die Nächte bereits wieder kürzer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. November 2016)

Am Dienstag und Mittwoch soll es nur noch geringe Niederschläge geben. Die Temperaturen liegen in der Prognose bei 5°. Wir fahren etwa bis 20:30 bei ca. 400 Höhenmeter. Es macht Sinn, die Batterien voll zu laden .  

*Donnerstag, 24.11.16, 18:35 *
*65835 Liederbach,* Sindlinger Weg 6, Bahnstation der Königsteiner Bahn: Oberliederbach Liederbach Süd
Die Bahnstation gehört noch zum RMV Gebiet der Stadt Frankfurt. Ankunft der Bahn von Höchst her um 18:33 Uhr

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## einrad (24. November 2016)

hiho 

bin heute abend dabei .....die akkus sind geladen für die tour durch die dunkle nacht

bis gleich 

jens


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. November 2016)

Es wird kalt (unter 0° Celsius) bleibt aber wenigstens trocken (und sonst würde es schneien  ). Mit 3-lagigen Kleidungsschichten kann man sich auch bei den Temperaturen für eine Tour von etwa 2 Std. wohl fühlen. 

*Dienstag, 29.11.16, 18:35 *
*65835 Liederbach,* Sindlinger Weg 6, Bahnstation der Königsteiner Bahn: Oberliederbach Liederbach Süd
Die Bahnstation gehört noch zum RMV Gebiet der Stadt Frankfurt. Ankunft der Bahn von Höchst her um 18:33 Uhr

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## uwe50 (29. November 2016)

Mangels Anmeldungen sage ich die heutige Tour ab.
Schön, wenn man jetzt auf den Kanaren wäre bei Sonne und Wärme


----------



## kreisbremser (29. November 2016)

schade, leider ist es mir kaum möglich vor 19uhr das haus zu verlassen, sonst wär ich gern mal wieder dabei.


----------



## Speedskater (8. Dezember 2016)

Habt ihr hier schon unterschrieben?

https://www.openpetition.de/petition/online/feldberg-kiosk-muss-bleiben


----------



## woffm_eV (9. Dezember 2016)

Wir bieten ab sofort an den Wochenenden einen Shuttleservice am Bikepark Großer Feldberg an!
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/shuttlebus-am-feldberg-faehrt-morgen.830270/


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. Dezember 2016)

*WarmUp BikeOpening 2017 im Vinschgau - Trail Camp 01. - 09. April 2017 *
Ort: Schlanders 

Hallo zusammen, wer Lust hat auf ein wirklich außergewöhnliches MTB-
Frühjahrscamp hat, der sollte jetzt schnell reagieren. 

Dieses Camp besuchte ich im letzten Jahr und konnte den Veranstalter gestern überzeugen die Verteilung des Termins um zwei Tage zu 
verschieben. In der Regel ist das Camp durch zahlreiche Stammgäste und Wiederholungstäter binnen weniger Stunden ausgebucht. *Ich habe bis Montagabend (12.12.2016) 5 Plätze reserviert.* Wer Interesse hat oder fest  zusagen kann meldet sich bitte sofort bei mir. 

Olaf Bertko
0171-8960443
[email protected]

Die komplette Ausschreibung findest Du im angefügten PDF


----------



## kreisbremser (11. Dezember 2016)

der preis wäre mir noch wichtig.


----------



## Hofheimer (11. Dezember 2016)

Der Preis steht unten auf Seite 2 der Ausschreibung.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (14. Dezember 2016)

*Erinnerung: DIMB IG-Taunus Mitgliederversammlung 2016*

Liebe Mitfahrer vom Mitfahrtreff, die ihr noch nicht DIMB Mitglieder seid: Ihr könnt euch direkt bei der Versammlung als Mitglieder anmelden und unterstützt dabei für 24,00 EUR/Jahr (Familien 36 EUR) eine wichtige Arbeit. Und mit den Benefits kann sich das sogar mehr als lohnen: https://dimb.de/mitglieder/rabatte-fuer-mitglieder. Ich freue mich, wenn ich einige am Freitag begrüssen kann.
Urs


Liebe Mitglieder der DIMB,

Falls der Termin bei Euch "untergegangen" ist, hier nochmals die Daten zum Treffpunkt

*Freitag, 16.12.16, 19:30 Uhr*
Liederbachhalle, Wachenheimer Str. 62, 65835 Liederbach am Taunus
Parkplätze sind genügend vorhanden. Liederbach ist auch mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln erreichbar.

Es ist uns eine Hilfe, wenn ihr Euch *über diesen Link* mittels Vornamen und Namen anmeldet.
In einem Zusatzfeld könnt Ihr Fragen, Bemerkungen und sonstige Informationen übermitteln.

Wir freuen uns über eine zahlreiche Teilnahme, anregende Diskussionen und Ideen für das Jahr 2017. Das Protokoll vom Infoabend "Trailsperrungen" könnt ihr über diesen Link aufrufen. Die DIMB IG-Taunus möchte  die MTB-Lobby im Taunus so stärken,  dass wir in Zukunft nicht nur als die "Bösen"  wahrgenommen werden. Helft dabei mit!

Bis Freitag und viele Grüße

Annette Matzke, Urs Weidmann, Marko Schlichting und Christoph Brück
---------------------------------
Rückfragen:
DIMB IG-Taunus
[email protected]
Urs Weidmann
[email protected]
0151 182 483 80

PS:
Das Protokoll der letzten Mitgliederversammlung vom 13.01.2015 findet ihr hier.[/QUOTE]


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. Dezember 2016)

Seit einigen Tagen hat es nicht wirklich geregnet und die Temperaturen bleiben am Abend noch über Null.

*Mittwoch, 21.12.16, 18:35 *
*65835 Liederbach,* Sindlinger Weg 6, Bahnstation der Königsteiner Bahn: Oberliederbach Liederbach Süd
Die Bahnstation gehört noch zum RMV Gebiet der Stadt Frankfurt. Ankunft der Bahn von Höchst her um 18:33 Uhr

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Verbindliche Anmeldung bitte bis Mittwoch, 15:00* hier im Forum, per E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

*... dann doch lieber in der Wärme die* *DIE 14 BESTEN XC-VIDEOS DES OLYMPIA-JAHRS **anschauen *


----------



## mtbikerFFM (2. Januar 2017)

Happy New Year! 
Mein Bike macht gerade Winterschlaf und der Schweinehund sitzt davor und passt auf, dass ich es nicht anfasse. Ich wünsche allen ein gutes neues Jahr und eine tolle Bikesaison 2017.


----------



## cocoloeres (12. Januar 2017)

Hallo ich heiße Johannes und komme aus der Nähe von Aachen .Am 27.1-28.1-29.1 bin ich zu besuch in Weilrod . Ich möchte mich gerne irgentwo anschliesen und mit dem MTB eine kleine Runde drehen . Wenn das Wetter es zulässt . Über Vorschläge würde ich mich sehr freuen .


----------



## uwe50 (8. Februar 2017)

*MTB-Start ins Jahr 2017?

Rund um den Frankfurter Flughafen*
Der RSC Edelweiß Frankfurt veranstaltet am *Sonntag, 12. 2. 2017* zum dritten Mal seine CTF, die mitten durch das Herz des europäischen Nah- und Fernverkehrs führt. Den Teilnehmern zeigen sich dabei abwechslungsreich moderne Verkehrsstrukturen und überraschend stille Waldlandschaften.

Es gibt drei Strecken:

36km (2 BDR Punkte, 1 Kontrolle),
46km (3 BDR Punkte, 2 Kontrollen) und
68km (4 BDR Punkte, 3 Kontrollen).
*Start und Ziel*: 60528 Frankfurt-Niederrad, Sportanlage Hahnstraße 76
*Startzeit*: Alle Touren: 8.00h – 10.00h
*Kontrollschluss*: 14.00 Uhr, 12.00h letzte Einfahrt in die 68er Schleife ab KP2
*Startgeld*: Fahrer mit Wertungskarte 4,00 Euro, Ohne Wertungskarte 7,00 Euro, Kinder unter 14 Jahre frei.

Man trifft sich


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. Februar 2017)

Das Wetter ist ja so toll und vorallem trocken. Also starten wir zu unserer ersten Nachtrunde 2017 rund um den Flughafen über Kelsterbach, Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim, Niederrad) 

*Mittwoch , 15.02.17, 18:30 Uhr*
*Südliche Seite Bahnhof Frankfurt-Sindlingen*
Navigationsgerät: 65931 Frankfurt am Main, Sindlinger Bahnstrasse 113 / Ecke "Auf der Bach"

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*uwe50*


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (14. Februar 2017)

Da komme ich gerne mit!


----------



## spark60 (19. Februar 2017)

Mittwoch war ich total motivationslos und zu spät von der Arbeit gekommen. 
Da bin ich gar nicht gefahren.


----------



## spark60 (19. Februar 2017)

Aber wenn du wieder die Runde planst, darfst du mich gerne wieder informieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## doko (9. März 2017)

Ab dem kommenden Wochenende startet bei mir die Verwandlung in eine Ausdauer-Bike-Maschine (so zumindest die Wunschvorstellung) mit Kraft- und Ausdauertraining, um zukünftig für lange Enduro Touren fit zu sein. 
Habe mir zeitgleich günstig ein Bike Navi zugelegt, um hier auch schonmal den neuen Spielplatz Taunus auf den Trails kennenzulernen. Wäre Jemand bereit mir ein paar schöne GPX Dateien zu geben? Wäre hauptsächlich an Enduro Touren mit hohem Trailanteil bergab interessiert. Startpunkte Bad Soden oder Hohemark. Diese könnte ich aber ja selbst noch entsprechend editieren. Würde mich freuen. Sobald Grundkondition aufgebaut ist, bin ich auch für gemeinsame Ausritte zu haben. Musste leider feststellen, dass meine Muskeln bei dauerhaftem Anstieg noch ziemlich schnell schlapp machen.   
Alles Weitere dann per PM, um den Thread hier nicht mit Offtopic zu befüllen.


----------



## uwe50 (10. März 2017)

Schöne Möglichkeit, die MTB-Saison zu starten:

Am *Sonntag, dem 12. März 2017 (mit Startzeiten: 9.00 bis 11.00 Uhr*), richtet der Mainzer Radsportverein 1889 e.V. zum ersten Mal seine Country-Tourenfahrt ins Mainzer Umland aus. Die Strecken beginnen in Hechtsheim und führen über Ebersheim und Sörgenloch nach Zornheim. Nach der Streckenteilung führt die kurze Variante über Mommenheim und Gau-Bischofheim zurück nach Laubenheim und Hechtsheim. Die längere Strecke macht einen Bogen über Hahnheim, Schwabsburg, Nierstein, Nackenheim und Bodenheim.

Ausschreibung
MFT-Fahrer Treffpunkt 09.30 
Radsporthalle Mainz - Hechtsheim, Heuerstraße 42, 55129 Mainz


----------



## IG-Taunus (23. März 2017)

*MTB-Tagestour der DIMB IG-Taunus*


Wir eröffnen die Saison 2017 im Main Taunus Kreis und treffen uns
am *Sonntag, 26. März 2017, um 11.00 Uhr* Sommerzeit! (Ankunft S-Bahn 2 von Frankfurt um 10:47)
beim *Bahnhof Eppstein, Am Stadtbahnhof 1, 65817 Eppstein*
Für Autofahrer sind genügend Parkplätze vorhanden.
Tourenende ungefähr 16.00 Uhr.

Bitte ausreichend Verpflegung und Getränke mitnehmen. Eine Einkehrmöglichkeit ergibt sich am Ende direkt beim Bahnhof Eppstein.

Wir bieten zwei Touren an die je nach Wetterlage bei Aufstiegen über Forststraßen und naturbelassene Wege führen. Die Abfahrten erfolgen über naturbelassene Wege und wenn vorhanden über Singletrails. Von der Singletrailskala bewegen wir uns überwiegend in der Schwierigkeitsklasse S0 und kurze Strecken in S1. Die Gruppengröße legen wir bei 10 Personen fest. Es besteht Helmpflicht.

*Rossert Tour 1, ca. 25 km und 700 Höhenmeter - noch 6 Plätze frei*
Langsames Genießertempo für (noch) Untrainierte und Mountainbikeanfänger und -Anfängerinnen.
Tourenguidin ist Nina Hohlfeld


*Drei-"Berge"-Tour 2, ca. 35 km und 1.250 Höhenmeter - ausgebucht*
Moderates gleichmäßiges Tempo mit drei Hauptaufstiegen von jeweils 200 m Höhe auf 500 m, 440 m und 400 m. Wer nach zwei Anstiegen genug hat, hat die Möglichkeit auszusteigen.
Tourenguide ist Urs Weidmann


Bei der Anmeldung bitte angeben, bei welcher Tour Du mitfahren möchstest.
Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren der DIMB
Die Anmeldung ist möglich über Facebook, IBC-Forum oder per E-Mail an [email protected].
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, wenn die Touren abgesagt sind.

Wir freuen uns, Euch auf den Touren auch schöne Aussichtspunkte zeigen zu können.

Urs und Nina


----------



## 747-8 (27. März 2017)

Hallo Nina & Urs,
vielen Dank für diese schöne DIMB Tour.
Mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Xplosive84 (27. März 2017)

Kann mich nur anschließen und nochmal für die tolle Tour mit netten Leuten bedanken.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. März 2017)

*Und los gehts gemütlich in die Sommersaison bei perfektem Wetter:

Vergesst die Lampen nicht.* Zum Ende der Tour könnten wir die noch benötigen.

*Dienstag, 28.03.17, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Vormerken für Sa./So. 1./2. April - Trailpflegewochenende - Mitmachen erwünscht.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (27. März 2017)

Das sollte doch klappen. Freue mich auf die erste reguläre Ausfahrt!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. März 2017)

*Donnerstag, 30.03.17, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um etwa 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Bitte packt die Lampen in den Rucksack*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]
Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

Urs

*Vormerken und teilnehmen am  Sa./So. 1./2. April - Trailpflege Wochenende - *


----------



## 747-8 (30. März 2017)

Da bin ich dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (30. März 2017)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (31. März 2017)

*Samstag/Sonntag, 1. und 2. April 2016, ab 10:00 bis 17:00*





Weitere Info hier
*

Und den nächsten Mitfahrtreff:
Dienstag, 04.04.17, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

Urs steht für das Guiden nicht zur Verfügung. Wenn sich der erste hier angemeldet hat, seid ihr zu weit nicht mehr allein unterwegs.


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (3. April 2017)

Ich bin da, falls sich hier noch weitere Teilnehmer eintragen... Habe auch ein paar Touren auf dem Navi, die wir fahren könnten.


----------



## einrad (4. April 2017)

bin heute Abend dabei .....das Wetter passt .......Lampen Akku aufgeladen.......

bis denne

jens


----------



## mtbikerFFM (4. April 2017)

Komme auch


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (4. April 2017)

S-Bahn hat etwas Verspätung. Max. 10 Minuten...


----------



## mtbikerFFM (4. April 2017)

Bin im Stau festgehangen und jetzt erst am Schwimmbad :-(


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. April 2017)

*Donnerstag, 06.04.17, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um etwa 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Bitte packt die Lampen in den Rucksack*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]
Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

Urs steht für das Guiden nicht zur Verfügung. Wenn sich der erste hier angemeldet hat, seid ihr zu weit nicht mehr allein unterwegs.


*Bitte vormerken und dabei sein*:

2. MTB-Infoabend mit dem Forstamt Königstein am 
*Mittwoch, 26. April 2017
19:00 Uhr*
*Gasthof Rudolph, Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach**.*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. April 2017)

*Vergesst die Lampen nicht.* Zum Ende der Tour könnten wir die noch benötigen.

*Dienstag, 11.04.17, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Bitte vormerken und dabei sein:*

2. MTB-Infoabend mit dem Forstamt Königstein am 
*Mittwoch, 26. April 2017
19:00 Uhr*
*Gasthof Rudolph, Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach**.*


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (10. April 2017)

Bin dabei!


----------



## einrad (11. April 2017)

Hallo

Ich komme mit heute Abend zum Rad auslueften.

Bis denne ,

Jens


----------



## Friendlyman (11. April 2017)

Bin dabei.
LG.WOLFGANG


----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. April 2017)

Neue Woche, neues Glück. Versuche auch zu kommen.


----------



## 747-8 (11. April 2017)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. April 2017)

*Donnerstag, 13.04.17, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um etwa 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Bitte packt die Lampen in den Rucksack*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]
Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Bitte vormerken und dabei sein*

2. MTB-Infoabend mit dem Forstamt Königstein am 
*Mittwoch, 26. April 2017
19:00 Uhr*
*Gasthof Rudolph, Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach**.*


----------



## Smend (13. April 2017)

13.4!
Kommen zu dritt!
Bis später


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (13. April 2017)

Komme auch mit.


----------



## einrad (13. April 2017)

bike wird gleich verladen ins auto komme mit heute abend....

bis später jens


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. April 2017)

Die Winterklamotten werden nochmals benötigt, da nur 2 - 9 Grad Celsius prognostiziert sind. Falls es regnet oder die Wetterlage unsicher ist, bitte hier um 17:00 Uhr nachschauen, ob eine Tour statt findet.

*Vergesst die Lampen nicht.* Zum Ende der Tour könnten wir die noch benötigen.

*Dienstag, 18.04.17, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Bitte vormerken und dabei sein:*
Bitte meldet euch formlos an per E-Mail an [email protected] oder als Zusage über die Facebook-Veranstaltung (bitte *nur* *einmal*)
2. MTB-Infoabend mit dem Forstamt Königstein am 
*Mittwoch, 26. April 2017
19:00 Uhr*
*Gasthof Rudolph, Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach**.*


----------



## uwe50 (18. April 2017)

*Offenbar hat niemand Lust, sich den Wetterkapriolen auszusetzen. Dann versuchen wir es wieder am kommenden Donnerstag ab Hofheim. *

*Bitte vormerken und dabei sein:*
Bitte meldet euch formlos an per E-Mail an [email protected] oder als Zusage über die Facebook-Veranstaltung (bitte *nur* *einmal*)
2. MTB-Infoabend mit dem Forstamt Königstein am 
*Mittwoch, 26. April 2017
19:00 Uhr*
*Gasthof Rudolph, Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach**.*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. April 2017)

*Donnerstag, 20.04.17, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um etwa 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Bitte packt die Lampen in den Rucksack*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]
Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50



IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Wir laden herzlich ein zum 2. DIMB Tourentag im nördlichen Teil vom Taunus. Wir treffen uns
> *am Sonntag, 23. April 2017, um 10.00 Uhr*
> beim *Bahnhof Usingen, Bahnhofstr. 34*
> Für Autofahrer sind genügend Parkplätze vorhanden.
> ...





IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Einladungsflyer als PDF-Datei
> 
> Anhang anzeigen 589909
> Gemeinsam mit Vertretern vom Forstamt Königstein möchten wir die aktuelle Lage in Sachen legaler und illegaler Trails im Taunus besprechen und zusammen Perspektiven für die Zukunft erarbeiten.
> ...


----------



## 747-8 (20. April 2017)

Bin heute dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. April 2017)

*Dienstag, 25.04.17, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

*Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier nachschauen, ob eine Tour stattfindet. *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


Einladungsflyer zu Ausdrucken PDF-Datei. Einladungsflyer zu Ausdrucken PDF-Datei. 
Anhang anzeigen 589909
Gemeinsam mit Vertretern vom Forstamt Königstein möchten wir die aktuelle Lage in Sachen legaler und illegaler Trails im Taunus besprechen und zusammen Perspektiven für die Zukunft erarbeiten.

*Mittwoch, 26. April 2017
19:00 Uhr*
*Gasthof Rudolph, Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach**.*

Die Tage werden länger und die Temperaturen wieder angenehmer. Die meisten Mountainbiker werden ihre Räder wieder startklar machen und sich gleichzeitig fragen: Welche Wege darf man im Taunus derzeit noch fahren? Am zweiten Infoabend werden Vertreter vom Forstamt Königstein zu Gast sein und die aktuelle Situation von Wegsperrungen im Taunus darlegen. Der Abend wird von Sebastian Kammerer (Gravity Pilots e.V.) moderiert.

Folgenden Themen stehen auf der Agenda:
·		Definition "befestigte und naturfeste Wege"
·		Was sind „Kernflächen Naturschutz“?
·		Forstarbeiten und Sperrungen

Macht uns gerne Vorschläge, welche Fragen ihr beantwortet haben möchtet. Sendet eure Fragen bis zum Ostermontag, 17.4.17, per E-Mail an [email protected]. Wenn es um konkrete Stellen geht, macht diese Ortsangaben bitte so detailliert wie möglich, markiert Kartenausschnitte und fotografiert diese. Das hilft uns enorm weiter.

In der Diskussionsrunde werden wir darüber sprechen, welche legalen Möglichkeiten es gibt, attraktive Singletrail-Wege zu erhalten und „neue“ genehmigt zu bekommen. Was können wir tun, um unser Image als Mountainbiker und die Kommunikation mit anderen Waldbenutzern zu verbessern? Wie können wir mit dem Forstamt zusammenarbeiten?

Ebenfalls wird es Informationen zum Stand der Downhillstrecken vom Feldberg und zum Flowtrail Feldberg (vom Windeck zum Fuchstanz und bald bis zur Hohemark) geben

Wir freuen uns auf einen interessanten Abend und hoffen auf viele Teilnehmer. Damit es nicht wieder so eng wird wie beim ersten Infoabend, meldet euch bitte an. Entweder formlos über [email protected] oder über die Facebook-Veranstaltung (bitte *nur* *einmal*).

Kontaktperson für Rückfragen: [email protected].


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (25. April 2017)

Hoffe, das Regenband ist so schnell durch wie auf dem Forecast. Wenn ja dann bis heute Abend!


----------



## uwe50 (25. April 2017)

*Achtung!
Wenn sich heute bis 17:00 Uhr hier niemand mehr anmeldet, fährt Olaf Sulzbach allein eine Runde - sonst kommt er zur Gundelhard und dann wärt ihr mindestens zu zweit.

Wir sehen uns am Mittwoch beim 2. MZB Infoabend.*


----------



## uwe50 (26. April 2017)

*Heute - zur Erinnerung*

PDF-Datei 

Anhang anzeigen 589909
Gemeinsam mit Vertretern vom Forstamt Königstein möchten wir die aktuelle Lage in Sachen legaler und illegaler Trails im Taunus besprechen und zusammen Perspektiven für die Zukunft erarbeiten.

*Mittwoch, 26. April 2017
19:00 Uhr*
*Gasthof Rudolph, Alt-Niederhofheim 30, 65835 Liederbach**.*

Die Tage werden länger und die Temperaturen wieder angenehmer. Die meisten Mountainbiker werden ihre Räder wieder startklar machen und sich gleichzeitig fragen: Welche Wege darf man im Taunus derzeit noch fahren? Am zweiten Infoabend werden Vertreter vom Forstamt Königstein zu Gast sein und die aktuelle Situation von Wegsperrungen im Taunus darlegen. Der Abend wird von Sebastian Kammerer (Gravity Pilots e.V.) moderiert.

Folgenden Themen stehen auf der Agenda:
·		Definition "befestigte und naturfeste Wege"
·		Was sind „Kernflächen Naturschutz“?
·		Forstarbeiten und Sperrungen

Macht uns gerne Vorschläge, welche Fragen ihr beantwortet haben möchtet. Sendet eure Fragen bis zum Ostermontag, 17.4.17, per E-Mail an [email protected]. Wenn es um konkrete Stellen geht, macht diese Ortsangaben bitte so detailliert wie möglich, markiert Kartenausschnitte und fotografiert diese. Das hilft uns enorm weiter.

In der Diskussionsrunde werden wir darüber sprechen, welche legalen Möglichkeiten es gibt, attraktive Singletrail-Wege zu erhalten und „neue“ genehmigt zu bekommen. Was können wir tun, um unser Image als Mountainbiker und die Kommunikation mit anderen Waldbenutzern zu verbessern? Wie können wir mit dem Forstamt zusammenarbeiten?

Ebenfalls wird es Informationen zum Stand der Downhillstrecken vom Feldberg und zum Flowtrail Feldberg (vom Windeck zum Fuchstanz und bald bis zur Hohemark) geben

Wir freuen uns auf einen interessanten Abend und hoffen auf viele Teilnehmer. Damit es nicht wieder so eng wird wie beim ersten Infoabend, meldet euch bitte an. Entweder formlos über [email protected] oder über die Facebook-Veranstaltung (bitte *nur* *einmal*).

Kontaktperson für Rückfragen: [email protected].


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. April 2017)

Vielen Dank an diejenigen, die am gestrigen 2. MTB-Infoabend teilgenommen und mit ihrer Anwesenheit bekundet haben, an einem "Attraktiven Mountainbiken im Taunus"!interessiert zu sein.

*Donnerstag, 27.04.17, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um etwa 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Bitte packt die Lampen in den Rucksack*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]
Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (27. April 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## Steppengustl (27. April 2017)

Ich auch


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (2. Mai 2017)

*Heute Dienstag, 02.05.17 schieben wir einem dem Wetter geschuldeten Ruhetag ein.* 

uwe50


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. Mai 2017)

*Ruhetag 2: Heute Donnerstag, 04.05.17 sieht es nicht viel besser aus als am Dienstag.
Dafür wird das Wetter am Wochenende wärmer und regenarmer* 

Samstag, 06.05.17, 10:00-18:00: Fuchstrail Opening, Bensheim
Sonntag, 07.05.17, 07:00-15:00: Cross Country Spessart Tour 2017 in Sulzbach am Main

uwe50


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. Mai 2017)

*
Dienstag, 09.05.17, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Termin merken:
Sonntag, 14. Mai 2017, 10:00 Uhr DIMB Tagestouren ab Kronberg mit einer kurzen und einer etwas längeren Runde. Ausschreibung folgt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einrad (9. Mai 2017)

Hallo Urs,

Ich sattel mein Bike heute Abend und fahre gerne mit.....

Bis denne jens


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (9. Mai 2017)

Freue mich ebenfalls auf die Ausfahrt!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. Mai 2017)

*Donnerstag, 11.05.17, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um etwa 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]
Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50



IG-Taunus schrieb:


> _Wir laden herzlich ein zum 3. DIMB IG-Taunus Tourentag im Taunus. Wir treffen uns
> *am Sonntag, 14. Mai 2017, um 10.00 Uhr*
> beim MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus
> Für Autofahrer sind genügend kostenlose Parkplätze vorhanden.
> ...


----------



## einrad (11. Mai 2017)

Das Bike ist gesattelt für einen Ausritt heute Abend. Bin dabei ab Hofheim hoffe mal die Bahn ist pünktlich ausnahmsweise 

Bis später jens


----------



## to406ki (11. Mai 2017)

Servus, Daniel und icke werden heute auch dabei sein


----------



## 747-8 (11. Mai 2017)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Kokomikou (11. Mai 2017)

Have fun !!


----------



## uwe50 (12. Mai 2017)

_Wir laden herzlich ein zum 3. DIMB IG-Taunus Tourentag im Taunus. Wir treffen uns
*am Sonntag, 14. Mai 2017, um 10.00 Uhr*
beim MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus
Für Autofahrer sind genügend kostenlose Parkplätze vorhanden.

Ende der Touren ungefähr 16.00 Uhr.
Der Flowtrail Feldberg wird in beiden Touren integriert. Damit wollen wir zugleich die Saisoneröffnung vom Flowtrail Feldberg unterstützen.
Bitte ausreichend Verpflegung und Getränke mitnehmen..

Wir bieten wieder zwei Touren an. Von der Singletrailskala bewegen wir uns überwiegend in der Schwierigkeitsklasse S0 und S1Die Gruppengröße legen wir bei 10 Personen fest. Es besteht Helmpflicht.

*Tour 1 rund um den Flowtrail Feldberg mit ca. 25 km und 700 Höhenmeter*
Langsames Genießertempo. Tourenguidin ist Christina Weidmann

*Tour 2 rund um den Flowtrail Feldberg, ca. 35 km und 1111 Höhenmeter*
Moderates gleichmäßiges Tempo.
Tourenguides sind Nina Hohlfeld und Urs Weidmann

Bei der Anmeldung bitte angeben, bei welcher Tour Du mitfahren möchtest.
Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren der DIMB
Die Anmeldung ist möglich über Facebook, IBC-Forum oder per E-Mail an [email protected] oder [email protected].
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, wenn die Touren abgesagt sind.

Wir freuen uns über Eure Teilnahme.

Nina, Christina und Urs_


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. Mai 2017)

*In 6 Wochen haben wir bereits wieder den längsten Tag. Nutzen wir die hellen Abende für Touren Richtung Feldberg.
Es macht Sinn, Lampen zumindest im Rucksack mitzunehmen.

Dienstag, 16.05.17, 18:30 Uhr 
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle!*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (15. Mai 2017)

Bin dabei!


----------



## einrad (15. Mai 2017)

Temperaturen über 20 Grad am Dienstag laden zum biken ein im Taunus. Ich sattel meinen Drahtesel. Bis denne jens


----------



## Friendlyman (16. Mai 2017)

versuche dabei zu sein.
Bis nachher.
Wolfgang


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. Mai 2017)

*Donnerstag, 18.05.17, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Spätestens um 20:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Bitte packt die Lampen in den Rucksack*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]
Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

Urs steht für das Guiden nicht zur Verfügung. Wenn sich der erste hier angemeldet hat, seid ihr zu weit nicht mehr allein unterwegs.


*Sonntagstermine*
_
am *Sonntag, 21. Mai* findet der CTF in Hoch-Weisel statt, einer der besten CTFs in Hessen. Die Strecken sind wirklich gut, viele Trails, unterschiedlichste Herausforderungen, von moderat bis extrem: 32 km (587 hm), 49 km (937 hm), 69 km (1332 hm), Country Cup 90 km (1711 hm). Hinzu kommen für die ambitionierten Fahrer optional (freiwillig, nur wer will) die "7UPs". Das sind extrem steile Anstiege bis fast zur Unfahrbarkeit. Hier locken Sonderpreise, wer sich da rantraut und es zumindest probiert. Näheres unter:_
_http://www.rv-hoch-weisel.de/pages/v_ctf.php#cbp-tm-menu_

UCI Mountain Bike World Cup in Nové Mesto, Czech Republic (Live oder als Replay)
Samstag, 20.95.17, 13:00 Uhr - Women's XCO Finals
Sonntag, 21.05.17, 14:00 Uhr - Men's XCO Finals

*Vormerken*
*Samstag, 10.6.17 *
Ab 09:00 Uhr Eröffnungsfeier Flowtrail Bad Orb mit geführten Touren
*Sonntag, 11.06.17*
07.00 - 11:00 CTF als Taunus-MTB-Marathon, MTV-Kronberg 
Ab 11:000 Uhr Sommerfest am Flowtrail in Stromberg


----------



## 747-8 (17. Mai 2017)

Bin dabei.
Und eine Tour werden wir sicher finden.


----------



## _melle_ (17. Mai 2017)

Bin auch dabei 
Gruß
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 's Silke (18. Mai 2017)

Ich komme auch mal wieder mit.

 Silke


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Mai 2017)

*Nutzen wir die hellen Abende für Touren Richtung Feldberg. Es macht Sinn, Lampen zumindest im Rucksack mitzunehmen.

Dienstag, 23.05.17, 18:30 Uhr 
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle!*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

PS:  Verfügt einer von Euch über eine Kettenpeitsche und einen Abzieher. Bei mir klappern die drei grössten Ritzel zum Rad hin. Info bitte per PN an uwe50


*Mountainbike Welt Cup in Albstadt (Deutschland)*
Live oder als Replay
Sonntag, 28. Mai 2017, 11:00 Uhr: Women's XCO Finals
Sonntag, 28. Mai 2017, 14:00 Uhr: Men's XCO Finals


----------



## mtbikerFFM (23. Mai 2017)

Bin dabei und hoffe mit der neuen (Teil)Bereifung auch Anschluss zu halten.


----------



## einrad (23. Mai 2017)

Habe den Drahtesel gesattelt für heute Abend.

Bis später jens


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. Mai 2017)

*Am Donnerstag, 25.05.17 findet keine Tour ab Hofheim statt ....*

*Vormerken:*

*Mountainbike Welt Cup in Albstadt (Deutschland)*
Live oder als Replay
*Sonntag, 28. Mai 2017*, 11:00 Uhr: Women's XCO Finals
*Sonntag, 28. Mai 2017*, 14:00 Uhr: Men's XCO Finals

*Samstag, 10.6.17 *
Ab 09:00 Uhr Eröffnungsfeier Flowtrail Bad Orb mit geführten Touren
*Sonntag, 11.06.17*
07.00 - 11:00 CTF als Taunus-MTB-Marathon, MTV-Kronberg 
Ab 11:000 Uhr Sommerfest am Flowtrail in Stromberg


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. Mai 2017)

*Nutzen wir die hellen Abende für Touren Richtung Feldberg. Es macht Sinn, Lampen zumindest im Rucksack mitzunehmen.

Dienstag, 30.05.17, 18:30 Uhr 
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle!*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Pfingstmontag, 05.06.17 
Tagestour geplant am Donnersberg, Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr, Eichenweg 4, 67292 Kirchheimbolanden
ca. 50 km, 1300 Höhenmeter. Wer interessiert ist, bitte E-Mail an [email protected]*

*Samstag, 10.6.17 *
Ab 09:00 Uhr Eröffnungsfeier Flowtrail Bad Orb mit geführten Touren
*Sonntag, 11.06.17*
07.00 - 11:00 CTF als Taunus-MTB-Marathon, MTV-Kronberg 
Ab 11:000 Uhr Sommerfest am Flowtrail in Stromberg


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (30. Mai 2017)

Komme gerne mit wenn es nicht gewittert...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. Mai 2017)

Olaf_Sulzbach schrieb:


> Komme gerne mit wenn es nicht gewittert...



*Da es nach wie vor Wetterwarnungen gibt, ist die Tour für heute abgesagt.*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. Mai 2017)

*Donnerstag, 01.06.17, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Spätestens um 20:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


*Pfingstmontag, 05.06.17 
Tagestour geplant am Donnersberg, Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr, Eichenweg 4, 67292 Kirchheimbolanden
ca. 50 km, 1300 Höhenmeter. Wer interessiert ist, bitte E-Mail an [email protected]*

*Samstag, 10.6.17 *
Ab 09:00 Uhr Eröffnungsfeier Flowtrail Bad Orb mit geführten Touren
*Sonntag, 11.06.17*
07.00 - 11:00 CTF als Taunus-MTB-Marathon, MTV-Kronberg
Ab 11:000 Uhr Sommerfest am Flowtrail in Stromberg[/QUOTE]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## 747-8 (1. Juni 2017)

Da bin ich doch heute dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bobbypilot (1. Juni 2017)

Ich auch, plus Moritz! Bis nachher...


----------



## Friendlyman (1. Juni 2017)

Moin....
Was ist heute?
Ich hätte Zeit.


----------



## Mountini (1. Juni 2017)

Bin dabei! 

Viele Grüße
Christina


----------



## -mats- (1. Juni 2017)

Ich bemühe mich auch rechtzeitig da zu sein!


----------



## acs (2. Juni 2017)

War eine sehr schöne Runde gestern, die Strecke hat richtig Spaß gemacht!

Bis bald mal wieder.


----------



## uwe50 (3. Juni 2017)

*Pfingstmontag, 05.06.17 
Tagestour am Donnersberg 
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr
Eichenweg 4, 67292 Kirchheimbolanden
ca. 45 km, 1600 Höhenmeter
Der Anteil an Singletrails und naturbelassenen Wegen beträgt etwa 50 %.
Das Höhenprofil:*




*Die Mitfahrt erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko.
Verpflegung für unterwegs sowie genügend Getränke mitnehmen.
Einkehr am Schluss der Tour möglich.
Wer interessiert ist, melde sich bitte per E-Mail an [email protected]*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. Juni 2017)

Aufgrund der Wettersituation fällt heute die Tour aus.
Am kommenden Donnerstag soll es wieder "trockener" sein.


Termine zum vormerken

*Samstag, 10.6.17 *
Ab 09:00 Uhr Eröffnungsfeier Flowtrail Bad Orb mit geführten Touren
*
Sonntag, 11.06.17*
direkt vor unserer Haustür: 07.00 - 11:00 CTF als Taunus-MTB-Marathon, MTV-Kronberg
Ab 11:000 Uhr Sommerfest am Flowtrail in Stromberg


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Juni 2017)

*Donnerstag, 08.06.17, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Spätestens um 20:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


--- Termine ---

*Samstag, 10.6.17 *

Ab 09:00 Uhr *Eröffnungsfeier *Flowtrail Bad Orb mit geführten Touren
*
Sonntag, 11.06.17*

direkt vor unserer Haustür: 07.00 - 11:00 *CTF als Taunus-MTB-Marathon*, MTV-Kronberg
Ab 11:00 Uhr *Sommerfest* am Flowtrail in Stromberg
Live RedBull.tv *UCI World Cup Leogang Downhill* Damen 13:00 Uhr, Herren 15:00 Uhr


----------



## Flower7 (8. Juni 2017)

Hi,

werd heute schauen das sie mich rechtzeitig raus lassen und am Start bin! 

Viele Grüße - Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (8. Juni 2017)

Auch wenn heute Alteburger Markt ist und eigentlich  angesagt ist, schwinge ich mich auf mein Hardtail und komme mit.
Bis nachher


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. Juni 2017)

*Nutzen wir die hellen Abende für Touren Richtung Feldberg. Es macht Sinn, Lampen zumindest im Rucksack mitzunehmen.

Dienstag, 13.06.17, 18:30 Uhr 
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle!*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Samstag 17. und/oder Sonntag 18. Juni 2016*
Start jeweils um 10:00 Uhr in Bad Orb, Tourlängen ca. 40 km, 1.000 Höhenmeter.
In den Touren eingebaut sind die Flowtrails.
Interessierte melden sich bitte per E-Mail an [email protected]


----------



## steveslug (12. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

ich würde gerne mal Dienstag oder Donnerstag bei euch mitfahren, wenn ich es mal zeitl. auf die Reihe kriege.

Mit was muß ich da so rechnen an km und hm? (bin nicht der fitteste )


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (13. Juni 2017)

Hi, ich bin heute gerne dabei und freue mich auf die Runde.

@steveslug: Nach meiner Erfahrung musst du mit ca 700-800 Höhenmetern auf ca. 25-30 Km rechnen. Eine solide Grundausdauer sollte man daher mitbringen. Technisch ist es meist nicht allzu anspruchsvoll...


----------



## einrad (13. Juni 2017)

Hiho der Drahtesel ist gesattelt für heute Abend komme mit der Bimmelbahn aus FFM. Bis später jens


----------



## uwe50 (16. Juni 2017)

*MTB-Tagestouren in Bad Orb
Der Treffpunkt ist im Zentrum von Bad Orb. 
Mit der Anmeldebestätigung sende ich Dir den Link mit der genauen Adresse.*

Bad Orb liegt ca. 1 Autostunde von Main Taunus entfernt. Mountainbiker sind hier herzlich willkommen. Selbst offiziell ausgeschilderte Strecken beinhalten Anteile an interessanten Single Trails, technisch nicht unbedingt zu anspruchsvoll. Die zwei "gebauten" und der sich im Bau befindliche Flowtrail mit einer Gesamtlänge von über 10 km bieten für alle Spass beim Mountainbiken.

Ich biete am 
*Samstag,  17. Juni 2016, 11:00 Uhr und/oder *
*Sonntag 18. Juni 2016, 09:30 Uhr*
zwei Touren von jeweils ca. 40 km und 1.000 Höhenmeter an. 
Die Touren sind "Zusammenschnitte" bisher gefahrener Strecken und beinhalten an beiden Tagen Flowtrail-Strecken. 

Bitte nehmt Verpflegung sowie genügend Wasser im Rucksack mit. Einkehren können wir am Ende der Tour.
Die Mitfahrt erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko.

Bitte meldet euch per E-Mail an bei [email protected]
Urs
0151 182 483 80

Wer an beiden Tagen mitfahren will, findet aktuell immer noch Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten, z.B. im Hotel Weidenau
Unterkünfte in Bad Orb über Booking.com oder über das
Tourismus-Büro


*Detailinformationen zum Mountainbiken in Bad Orb gibt es hier:*
Flowtrails Bad Orb
4 ausgeschilderte Touren gibt es ab Bad Orb im Touren Netz von Spessartbiken.de


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. Juni 2017)

*Dienstag, 20.06.17, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle!*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Für kommenden Sonntag merken:*
*Wer innerhalb einer Gruppe mitfahren will:
Um 09:00 Uhr starten wir seitens der DIMB IG-Taunus die Strecken
·		45 km – 1.000 Höhenmeter in moderatem Tempo.
·		26 km – 500 Höhenmeter in sehr gemütlichem Tempo.
*

*13. Oberurseler Bike Marathon*
*



*
Wir freuen uns auf euch! Auf dem Programm stehen unsere vier schönen Strecken von 25km zum Einstieg und bis hin zu 90km und 2150 hm für alle, die sich für den diesjährigen Alpencross der letzten Schliff holen wollen.

Strecken
26 km – 500 Hm 45 km – 1.000 Hm
72 km – 1.750 Hm 90 km – 2.150 Hm

Start / Ziel
Sportplatz im Park der Klinik Hohe Mark

Laufender Start von 8.00 – 10.00 Uhr
(90er Strecke bis 9.00 Uhr)

Startgeld
8 Euro bzw. 7 Euro für Voranmeldungen; inklusive eines Freigetränks im Ziel; Verlosung von Preisen unter den Teilnehmern.

Anmeldung
Am Sportplatz ab 7.30 Uhr. Voranmeldungen unter www.mountain-sports-ev.de erwünscht.

Streckenführung
Waldwege und Trails im Hochtaunus-Gebiet

*Informationen zu Parkplätzen!*

*Zur Online-Voranmeldung*

*Eindrücke vom 12. Oberurseler Bike Marathon 2016*


----------



## einrad (19. Juni 2017)

Hallo Urs,

Danke Euch für die schöne Tour am Sonntag rund um Bad Orb. Bin Dienstag mit am Start um 18:30 Uhr . 

Viele Grüße,

Jens


----------



## -mats- (20. Juni 2017)

Ich sollte es heute auch zeitlich schaffen


----------



## Friendlyman (20. Juni 2017)

Bin dabei....
Bis gleich 
Wolfgang


----------



## mtbikerFFM (20. Juni 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. Juni 2017)

Achtung: Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier nachschauen, ob eine Tour stattfindet. Aktuell gibt es Wetterwarnungen für Donnerstagabend, aber das kann sich ja noch ändern 
*


MTBMFTMTK schrieb:



			Unaufhaltsam rollt die Gewitter- und Regenfront auf den Main Taunus Kreis zu. 
Die Tour ist damit für heute abgesagt. 

Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

*
*Donnerstag, 22.06.17, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Spätestens um 20:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50



*Für kommenden Sonntag, 25. Juni 2016,  merken:*
*Wer innerhalb einer Gruppe mitfahren will:
Um 09:00 Uhr starten wir seitens der DIMB IG-Taunus die Strecken
·		45 km – 1.000 Höhenmeter in moderatem Tempo.
·		26 km – 500 Höhenmeter in sehr gemütlichem Tempo.
*

*13. Oberurseler Bike Marathon*
*



*
Wir freuen uns auf euch! Auf dem Programm stehen unsere vier schönen Strecken von 25km zum Einstieg und bis hin zu 90km und 2150 hm für alle, die sich für den diesjährigen Alpencross der letzten Schliff holen wollen.

Strecken
26 km – 500 Hm 45 km – 1.000 Hm
72 km – 1.750 Hm 90 km – 2.150 Hm

Start / Ziel
Sportplatz im Park der Klinik Hohe Mark

Laufender Start von 8.00 – 10.00 Uhr
(90er Strecke bis 9.00 Uhr)

Startgeld
8 Euro bzw. 7 Euro für Voranmeldungen; inklusive eines Freigetränks im Ziel; Verlosung von Preisen unter den Teilnehmern.

Anmeldung
Am Sportplatz ab 7.30 Uhr. Voranmeldungen unter www.mountain-sports-ev.de erwünscht.

Streckenführung
Waldwege und Trails im Hochtaunus-Gebiet

*Informationen zu Parkplätzen!*

*Zur Online-Voranmeldung*

*Eindrücke vom 12. Oberurseler Bike Marathon 2016*


----------



## _melle_ (21. Juni 2017)

Bin dabei 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## 747-8 (21. Juni 2017)

Schaffe es nur zur Pizzeria. 

Euch viel Spaß 
Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Friendlyman (22. Juni 2017)

Versuch zu kommen. 
LG Wolfgang


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Juni 2017)

Unaufhaltsam rollt die Gewitter- und Regenfront auf den Main Taunus Kreis zu. 
*Die Tour ist damit für heute abgesagt. *


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (26. Juni 2017)

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.
*
Dienstag, 27.06.17, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle!*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (26. Juni 2017)

Dabei


----------



## einrad (26. Juni 2017)

Der Drahtesel ist gesattelt für Dienstag

Bis denne

Jens


----------



## uwe50 (27. Juni 2017)

747-8 schrieb:


> Dabei





einrad schrieb:


> Der Drahtesel ist gesattelt für Dienstag



Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose -> Stand 19.00 Uhr




Dieses Regengebiet (mit Gewitter?) ist auch auf der App vom Deutschen Wetterdienst zu sehen. 

*Die Tour von heute Abend ist damit abgesagt*


----------



## Larry_Biker (27. Juni 2017)

Schade. Wäre heute meine erste Teilnahme geworden.
Dann bis nächste Woche ...

Gesendet von meinem SM-G800F mit Tapatalk


----------



## 747-8 (27. Juni 2017)

Dann bis Donnerstag in 1 Woche
Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. Juni 2017)

Achtung: Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier nachschauen, ob eine Tour stattfindet. Aktuell sieht die Prognose keinen direkten Regen vor.


*Donnerstag, 29.06.17, 18:00 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Spätestens um 20:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50





*Sa. 1. - So. 2. Juli 2017 in Andorra - Live oder OnDemand bei www.redbull.tv*

Women's DH Finals, SAT, JUL 1ST – 1:00PM CEST
Men's DH Finals, SAT, JUL 1ST – 3:00PM CEST
Women's XCO Finals, SUN, JUL 2ND – 12:00PM CEST
Men's XCO Finals, SUN, JUL 2ND – 2:30PM CEST


----------



## uwe50 (29. Juni 2017)

Wir sind heute, 29.6.17, um 18:00 Uhr schon mindestens zu zweit ...


----------



## Larry_Biker (30. Juni 2017)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wir sind heute, 29.6.17, um 18:00 Uhr schon mindestens zu zweit ...


Was heißt zu zweit. Wir waren feine fünfe. Vielen Dank für die Trampelpäds heTour zwischen Hofheim und Kelkheim.
Wünsch Euch, dass die Pizzen geschmeckt haben.
Grüße und bis zum nächsten Mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (3. Juli 2017)

*Dienstag, 04.07.17, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle!*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## mtbikerFFM (4. Juli 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. Juli 2017)

*Donnerstag, 06.07.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Spätestens um 21:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

*Termine*
Der TSV Collenberg veranstaltet am *Sa. 08./So. 09. Juli 2017* zum vierten Mal das Großereignis BIKE & BURG.
Hier gibt es weitere Infos

und

Anhang anzeigen 619429
*Sa. 8. - So. 9. Juli 2017 in Lenzerheide  CH - Live oder OnDemand bei www.redbull.tv*
diesmal auch mit deutschen Kommentatoren

Women's DH Finals, SAT, JUL 8ST – 13:00
Men's DH Finals, SAT, JUL 8ST – 15:00
Women's XCO Finals, SUN, JUL 9ND – 12:00
Men's XCO Finals, SUN, JUL 9ND – 14:30


----------



## 747-8 (6. Juli 2017)

3 Stunden Tour bei der Hitze, da schmilzen die Pfunde nur so dahin.

Bin dabei


----------



## 40a (6. Juli 2017)

Bin auch dabei. Das Haftungsausschlussformular bringe ich mit.


----------



## Mountini (6. Juli 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (6. Juli 2017)

Dabeiversuch....
wenn nix dazwischen kommt.
LG


----------



## 40a (6. Juli 2017)

Kann jemand mir ein Kettennieter mitbringen? Ich habe mein jetzt kaputgemacht... Danke!


----------



## 747-8 (6. Juli 2017)

Bin dabei 

Regenfront ohne Regen ist schon durch


----------



## 747-8 (6. Juli 2017)

Kettennieter bring ich mit


----------



## AnkoGenius (6. Juli 2017)

Ich hätte einen Kettennieter (Dorn zum rausdrücken des Bolzens). 
Wie schauts mit dem gemeldeten Gewitter? Findet die Tour statt? Ich muss ja aus Bad Vilbel mit dem auto kommen


----------



## uwe50 (6. Juli 2017)

Laut Radar ist das Gewitter um 18 Uhr  vorbei. Wir fahren heute 

Gesendet von meinem Moto G (4) mit Tapatalk


----------



## AnkoGenius (6. Juli 2017)

Cool..... Bis gleich....


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. Juli 2017)

Achtung: Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr nochmals hier nachschauen, ob eine Tour stattfindet.

*Dienstag, 11.07.17, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle!
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Termine*

*So. 23.07.17 IG-Taunus Tagestour am Winterstein*
*Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen
Ausschreibung*


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (11. Juli 2017)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. Juli 2017)

*Die Tour ist aufgrund der unsicheren Wettersituation für heute Abend abgesagt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. Juli 2017)

Diesmal sollte es wettermäßig klappen 
*
Donnerstag, 13.07.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Spätestens um 20:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50
*
Termine*

*So. 23.07.17 IG-Taunus Tagestour am Winterstein*
*Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen
Ausschreibung*


----------



## _melle_ (12. Juli 2017)

Bin morgen dabei 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## mtbikerFFM (13. Juli 2017)

Ich auch


----------



## AnkoGenius (13. Juli 2017)

Ich auch....


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. Juli 2017)

*Dienstag, 18.07.17, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle!
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50 steht für das Guiden nicht zur Verfügung. 
Wenn sich der erste hier angemeldet hat, seid ihr zu weit nicht mehr allein unterwegs.

*Termine zum Vormerken*

*So. 23.07.17 IG-Taunus Tagestour am Winterstein*
*Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen
Ausschreibung*


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (18. Juli 2017)

Wer kennt denn eine schöne Tour? Ich wäre dabei?


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (18. Juli 2017)

Ich hab eine Tour gefunden. Geht zur Burg Königstein und Romberg, falls wer mit möchte?
Klaus, Olaf, kommt ihr?
Sicherlich habt ihr auch eine schöne Tour?


----------



## WayneS (18. Juli 2017)

Fährt dann heute jemand? Würde mitkommen, wenn ich es rechtzeitig nach Kelkheim schaffe.
Gruß
Thomas


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (18. Juli 2017)

WayneS schrieb:


> Fährt dann heute jemand? Würde mitkommen, wenn ich es rechtzeitig nach Kelkheim schaffe.
> Gruß
> Thomas


Hi Thomas, ich komme.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (18. Juli 2017)

Diesmal sollte es wettermäßig klappen 

Donnerstag, 20.07.17, 18:00 Uhr
Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Spätestens um 20:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

Regeln:
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

* Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
* Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
* Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
* Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
* Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
* Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
* Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
* Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

Anmeldung hier im Forum

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50 ist nicht verfügbar. Wenn sich aber eine Person angemeldet hat, seit ihr zu zweit schon nicht mehr allein [emoji16]

Termine

* So. 23.07.17 IG-Taunus Tagestour am Winterstein
* Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen
Ausschreibung


Gesendet von meinem Moto G (4) mit Tapatalk

*Termine zum Vormerken*

*So. 23.07.17 IG-Taunus Tagestour am Winterstein*
*Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen
Ausschreibung*


----------



## Mountini (18. Juli 2017)

Wenn es nicht gewittert, bin ich dabei. 
Wer möchte das Guiden übernehmen? Falls alle Stricke reißen, ich habe diverse Touren von Urs aufgezeichnet. 

Viele Grüße
Christina


----------



## 747-8 (19. Juli 2017)

Ja, ich bin auch dabei.
Und lasse mich auch gern von Dir führen Mountini.
Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## Flower7 (20. Juli 2017)

Bin am Start, lasse mich gerne führen und hab vielleicht Input zur Route

Viele Grüße
Carsten


----------



## uwe50 (20. Juli 2017)

*Sonntagstour der DIMB IG-Taunus

Was gibt der Winterstein noch her?*
Anhang anzeigen 623599 Anhang anzeigen 623599
Anhang anzeigen 623599Anhang anzeigen 623599
Die MTB-Tagestour der DIMB IG-Taunus führt uns diesmal unter der Führung von "Einheimischen" in das Gebiet vom Winterstein.  Die Ausgangshöhe liegt bei einer Höhe von 250, der höchste Punkt ist der Steinkopf mit 518 m.  Das Netz an Singletrails und naturbelassenen Wegen ist sehr dicht. Für den Aufstieg und Transfers bieten sich die Forststraßen an.

Wir treffen uns
*Sonntag, 23. Juli 2017, um 10.00 Uhr*
bei der Autobahnraststätte/Tankstelle Wetterau,  Ecke Wintersteinstraße/Hasselheck in Ober-Mörlen
Autofahrer vom Süden parken bei der Raststätte Wetterau Ost, (Abfahrt mit Auto ist verboten!) oder z.B. in 61239 Obermörlen, im Umkreis der Hasselheckerstr.  37 mit ca. 1,3 km Anfahrt zum Treffpunkt.

Tourenende ungefähr 16.00 Uhr.
Bitte ausreichend Getränke (und Verpflegung) mitnehmen. In der Mitte der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit zur Einkehr.

Es gibt wieder zwei Touren. Von der Singletrailskala bewegen wir uns überwiegend in der Schwierigkeitsklasse S0 und S1. Die Gruppengröße liegt bei 10 Personen. Es besteht Helmpflicht.

*Tour 1, ca. 30 km und 750 Höhenmeter*
Langsames Genießertempo

*Tour 2, ca. 40 km und 1.000 Höhenmeter*
Moderates gleichmäßiges Tempo

Als Guides sind Verantwortlich: Nina Hohlfeld, Oliver Heim, Bernd Hallmann mit weiteren "Einheimischen".

Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren der DIMB.

*Anmeldung*:
bitte per E-Mail unter Angabe der an [email protected] oder hier im IBC-Forum.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, wenn die Touren abgesagt sind.

Eure IG-Taunus


----------



## 747-8 (20. Juli 2017)

Hi Christina,
danke fürs Guiden.
Hat sehr viel Spass gemacht.

Gruß 
Klaus


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountini (20. Juli 2017)

Hallo Klaus, 

vielen Dank für Dein Feedback. Mir hat die Tour auch sehr viel Spaß gemacht. 

Danke an alle Teilnehmer! Wir waren ein super Team. 

Viele Grüße
Christina


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. Juli 2017)

*Dienstag, 25.07.17, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle!
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50 steht für das Guiden nicht zur Verfügung. 
Wenn sich der erste hier angemeldet hat, seid ihr zu weit nicht mehr allein unterwegs.

*
Termine zum Vormerken*

*Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen
Ausschreibung*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. Juli 2017)

*Donnerstag, 27.07.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Spätestens um 20:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182_483_80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50 - uwe50 steht für das Guiden nicht zur Verfügung.
Wenn sich der erste hier angemeldet hat, seid ihr zu zweit nicht mehr allein unterwegs.
*
Termine*

*Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen
Ausschreibung*


----------



## 747-8 (26. Juli 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## Steppengustl (27. Juli 2017)

Komme auch - soll heut´ Nachmittag ja trocken werden


----------



## 747-8 (27. Juli 2017)

So wie die Vorhersage aussieht, wird es wahrscheinlich ab 18:15 regnen.
Da ich nicht schon wieder nass werden möchte, sage ich ab.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (31. Juli 2017)

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet. 
*
Dienstag, 01.08.17, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle!
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*
Termine zum Vormerken*

*Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen
Ausschreibung*


----------



## uwe50 (1. August 2017)

*Die Tour für heute ist abgesagt. *





Das sagt der Deutsche Wetterdienst zu Kelkheim

*VORABINFORMATION UNWETTER vor SCHWEREM GEWITTER 
Di, 1. Aug, 15:23 – Mi, 2. Aug 00:00 Uhr*

Ab Dienstagmittag steigt die Gefahr schwerer Gewitter an. Dabei muss mit heftigem Starkregen zwischen 25 und 40 Litern pro Quadratmeter in kurzer Zeit, schweren Sturmböen um 100 km/h, vereinzelt auch Orkanböen um 120 km/h und Hagel um 3 cm Korndurchmesser gerechnet werden.

Dies ist ein erster Hinweis auf erwartete Unwetter. Er soll die rechtzeitige Vorbereitung von Schutzmaßnahmen ermöglichen. Die Prognose wird in den nächsten 6 Stunden konkretisiert. Bitte verfolgen Sie die weiteren Wettervorhersagen mit besonderer Aufmerksamkeit.

*Dann bis Donnerstag bei trockenem (?) Wetter in Hofheim *


----------



## uwe50 (2. August 2017)

Und der nächste Versuch: Diesmal sollte es wettermäßig klappen 
*
Donnerstag, 03.08.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Spätestens um 20:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 589 61 311
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50
*
Termine
Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen
Ausschreibung*


----------



## _melle_ (2. August 2017)

Bin morgen dabei 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (2. August 2017)

Ich versuche auch vorbeizukommen.


----------



## gruenerstrolch (2. August 2017)

Hallo , ich war noch nicht mit euch unterwegs und würde evtl. mitfahren.  
Was ist denn morgen an km/Höhenmeter so geplant? Dann kann ich besser einschätzen, ob ich mitkomme... Gruß Franziska


----------



## Naninana (3. August 2017)

Ich komme heute auch mal mit.
Nina


----------



## 747-8 (3. August 2017)

gruenerstrolch schrieb:


> Hallo , ich war noch nicht mit euch unterwegs und würde evtl. mitfahren.
> Was ist denn morgen an km/Höhenmeter so geplant? Dann kann ich besser einschätzen, ob ich mitkomme... Gruß Franziska



Hallo Franziska,
wir fahren zwischen 20-30km und ca 400-600hm.
Alles relativ entspannt. Und bei den heutigen Temperaturen an genügend Flüssigkeitszufuhr denken.
Unterwegs gibt nix zu kaufen!!!


----------



## uwe50 (4. August 2017)

*Downhill World Cup Mont-Sainte-Anne*
*XC WORLD CUP #5 MONT-SAINTE-ANNE*

und wie immer, Live (oder nachträglich OnDemand) bei www.redbull.tv (diesmal wieder auch mit deutschen Kommentatoren)

*Programm in Kanada*

*Samstag, 5.8.17 - Downhill*

19:00 Uhr – Damen
21:00 Uhr – Herren

*Sonntag, 6.8.17 - XC*

18:00 Uhr – Elite Damen 
20:30 Uhr – Elite Herren


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. August 2017)

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet. 
*
Dienstag, 08.08.17, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle!
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*
Termine zum Vormerken*

*Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen
Ausschreibung*


----------



## uwe50 (8. August 2017)

Wir sind heute zu zweit nicht allein und fahren um 18:30 wie gewohnt an der roten Mühle los


----------



## cocoloeres (9. August 2017)

Neu
Hallo ich bin Johannes aus der Nähe von Aachen und komme am Sonntag abend nach Riedelbach für 4 Tage . Monatg Dienstag fahre ich eine Taunusumrundung würde dann aber noch gerne Mittwoch oder Donnerstag mal zu Feldberg mit Limes Weg rüber . Wäre einer so nett mir mal was zu zeigen ? Am besten morgens schon los weil dann hat man den ganzen Tag zeit . Hat vieleicht einer Urlaub und fährt ?


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. August 2017)

Ob es wettermäßig klappt und der Regen bis 18:00 Uhr definitiv vorbei ist? 
Bitte bei Unsicherheit hier um 17:00 Uhr nochmals reinschauen.
*
Donnerstag, 10.08.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Spätestens um 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 182 483 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50
*
Termine
Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen
Ausschreibung*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## _melle_ (9. August 2017)

Bin dabei

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## gruenerstrolch (10. August 2017)

Ganz schön nass draußen ... ich versuch's wieder nächste Woche und hoffe auf besseres Wetter.
Grüße und viel Spaß, Franziska


----------



## uwe50 (10. August 2017)

gruenerstrolch schrieb:


> Ganz schön nass draußen



Wie recht Du hast. 
*Die heutige Tour ist abgesagt!*


----------



## Mountini (10. August 2017)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Wie recht Du hast.
> *Die heutige Tour ist abgesagt!*


Für diese Saison hätte sich eine Indoor Übungshalle bereits gelohnt. ;-) Dort könnten wir zumindest Bunny Hopp, Wheelie etc. üben.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. August 2017)

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet. 
*
Dienstag, 15.08.17, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle!
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an i[email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

PS: Um 20:46 ist bereits wieder Sonnenuntergang. Vergesst nicht ausreichende Beleuchtung für die Heimfahrt 

uwe50

*
Termine zum Vormerken


IG-Taunus schrieb:



			Die MTB-Tagestour der DIMB IG-Taunus führt uns diesmal nach Wiesbaden in das Gebiet der Platte. Gerd Ehlinger wohnt direkt am Waldgebiet und zeigt uns einen Teil der schönsten Trails. Laut der Singletrailskala bewegen wir uns in den Schwierigkeitsklassen S0 und S1.

Wir treffen uns am
Sonntag, 20. August 2017, um 10.00 Uhr
an der Talstation der Nerobergbahn, auf der Seite der Straße Wolkenbruch, Wilhelminenstraße 51, 65193 Wiesbaden. Im Umfeld der Station gibt es genügend Parkplätze.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....


Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)


DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen

Ausschreibung

*


----------



## einrad (14. August 2017)

Die Schulferien sind rumm die in Hessen...
Der Drahtesel ist gesattelt ....für den Ausritt in den Taunus...

Viele Grüße

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (15. August 2017)

Bin dabei, wenn das Wetter passt.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (15. August 2017)

Wenns Wetter passt und bleibt wie es ist, komme ich auch.


----------



## uwe50 (15. August 2017)

... dann muss ich wohl die Entscheidung treffen, dass das Wetter nicht passt. Es hellt zwar auf, aber hintenan kommt nochmals eine Regenfront. Aufgrund der Nässe lassen wir es für heute sein.

*Die Tour ist damit abgesagt!*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. August 2017)

8 Stunden Sonne bei geringer Regenwahrscheinlichkeit lässt hoffen, dass es diese Woche doch noch einmal klappt 
Bitte bei Unsicherheit hier um 17:00 Uhr nochmals reinschauen.
*
Donnerstag, 17.08.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Kurz nach 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Um 20:42 Uhr geht die Sonne unter und Licht benötigt man dann für die Heimfahrt.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Um 20.42

uwe50
*
Termine zum vormerken
*

kommenden So. 20.08.17, 10:00 Uhr, Start bei der Talstation in Wiesbaden dur IG-Taunus Tagestour kurz oder lang.

Sa. 02.09.17, 20:00 Uhr 6. bike-night in Frankfurt, organisiert vom ADFC

Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen
Ausschreibung


----------



## einrad (15. August 2017)

Auf einen Neues am Donnerstag Abend.

Bin dabei und lade schon Mal den Absender auf

Bis denne

Jens


----------



## AnkoGenius (17. August 2017)

Bin auch dabei....


----------



## 747-8 (17. August 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## uwe50 (18. August 2017)

*Sonntag, 20. August 2017, um 10.00 Uhr*


IG-Taunus schrieb:


> *Wiesbaden - Platte*
> Anhang anzeigen 633446
> Die MTB-Tagestour der DIMB IG-Taunus führt uns diesmal nach Wiesbaden in das Gebiet der Platte. Gerd Ehlinger wohnt direkt am Waldgebiet und zeigt uns einen Teil der schönsten Trails. Laut der Singletrailskala bewegen wir uns  in den Schwierigkeitsklassen S0 und S1.
> 
> ...


----------



## mathias (18. August 2017)

Hallo Urs,

bin dabei (Tour lang). 

Grüße
Mathias


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. August 2017)

*Dienstag, 22.08.17, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

PS: Um 20:32 ist bereits wieder Sonnenuntergang. Vergesst nicht ausreichende Beleuchtung für die Heimfahrt 

uwe50

*Termine zum vormerken*

UCI Mountain Bike World Cup in Val die Sole, Italien - Live/OnDemand bei redbull.tv (auch mit deutschen Kommentaren)
Sa. 26.07.17: DH-Finale 13:00 Damen, 15:00 Herren
So. 27.07.17: XCO 12:00 Damen, 14:30 Herren


Sa. 02.09.17, 20:00 Uhr 6. bike-night in Frankfurt, organisiert vom ADFC

Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen (*noch frei: 1 Person im Doppelzimmer*)
Ausschreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (21. August 2017)

*Gundelhard klingt gut,* da kann ick mich auch mal wieder anschließen


----------



## einrad (22. August 2017)

Der Drahtesel ist gesattelt für heute Abend bin dabei.....

VG

Jens


----------



## mtbikerFFM (22. August 2017)

Keine Rote Mühle mehr, der Sommer ist vorbei 

Aber egal, bin auch dabei.


----------



## 747-8 (22. August 2017)

Gundelhard- Ein Hügel mehr für mich als Anfahrt.
Bin dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. August 2017)

*Donnerstag, 24.08.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Kurz nach 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Um 20:28 Uhr geht die Sonne unter und Licht benötigt man dann für die Heimfahrt.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50
*
Termine zum vormerken*

UCI Mountain Bike World Cup in Val die Sole, Italien - Live/OnDemand bei redbull.tv (auch mit deutschen Kommentaren)
Sa. 26.07.17: DH-Finale 13:00 Damen, 15:00 Herren
So. 27.07.17: XCO 12:00 Damen, 14:30 Herren


Sa. 02.09.17, 20:00 Uhr 6. bike-night in Frankfurt, organisiert vom ADFC

Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen (*noch frei: 1 Person im Doppelzimmer*)
Ausschreibung


----------



## 747-8 (23. August 2017)

Da bin ich dabei


----------



## Mountini (23. August 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei!


----------



## _melle_ (23. August 2017)

Ich auch 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## einrad (24. August 2017)

Hoffe das ich es diesmal zum richtigen Startpunkt schaffe.......

bis gleich 

Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (26. August 2017)

... und für solche ohne feste Termine am Sonntag wieder mal eine MTB-Tour in der Pfalz.

Wir treffen uns:

*Sonntag, 27.08.17, 10:00 Uhr*
am Beginn der Hauberallee in 67434 Neustadt an der Weinstraße 
Hier gibt es genügend Parkplätze

Tourdaten bei moderatem gleichmäßigem Tempo:
Singletrail-Lastig  mit ungefähr 35 km und 1050 Höhenmeter.

Die Teilnahme erfolgt in Eigenverantwortung. 
Wir fahren an vier Pfälzerhütten vorbei. Diese könnten aber sehr überlaufen sein. Darum bitte Wasser und etwas Verpflegung mitnehmen. 
Geplante Rückkehr am Ausgangspunkt: 16:00 Uhr

Anmeldung hier im Forum oder per E-Mail an [email protected]
1 Person kann ich mit Rad im Auto mitnehmen. Interessierte schreiben mit bitte eine E-Mail.

Urs


----------



## Cynthia (26. August 2017)

... für Singles ...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. August 2017)

*Dienstag, 29.08.17, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Straße 41) - Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Straße führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.


Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

PS: Um 20:18 ist bereits wieder Sonnenuntergang. Vergesst nicht ausreichende Beleuchtung für die Heimfahrt 

uwe50

*Termine zum vormerken*

Sa. 02.09.17, 20:00 Uhr 6. bike-night in Frankfurt, organisiert vom ADFC

Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen (*noch frei: je 1 Person weiblich und männlich im Doppelzimmer*)
Ausschreibung


----------



## mtbikerFFM (29. August 2017)

Bin dabei.


----------



## einrad (29. August 2017)

Der Drahtesel ist gesattelt für heute Abend

Bis denne jens


----------



## Olli_Be (29. August 2017)

Habe die Empfehlung über Marc und komme heute mal mit - wenn ihr mich mitnehmt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnkoGenius (29. August 2017)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. August 2017)

Die Wetterprognose meldet Niederschlag. Darum am Donnerstag, um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour abgesagt ist.
In der Hoffnung, dass sich die Prognose zum besseren wendet: 

*Donnerstag, 31.08.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Kurz nach 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Um 20:13 Uhr geht die Sonne unter und Licht benötigt man dann für die Heimfahrt.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50
*
Termine zum vormerkem*

*kommender Sa. 02.09.17, 20:00 Uhr 6. bike-night in Frankfurt, organisiert vom ADFC*


Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
 DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen (*noch frei: je 1 Person weiblich und männlich im Doppelzimmer*)
Ausschreibung


----------



## 747-8 (31. August 2017)

Wenns bis 18:00 so bleibt, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Steppengustl (31. August 2017)

Bei mir ebenso...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. September 2017)

https://www.adfc-frankfurt.de/bike_night/index.html


----------



## 747-8 (1. September 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## The_Lone_Rider (2. September 2017)

War dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. September 2017)

*Dienstag, 05.09.17, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

PS: Um 20:03 ist bereits wieder Sonnenuntergang. Vergesst nicht ausreichende Beleuchtung für die Heimfahrt 

uwe50

*Termine zum vormerkem*

Di. 5. - So. 10.09.17 Mountain Bike World Championships in Cairns (Australien)
Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen (*noch frei: je 1 Person weiblich und männlich im Doppelzimmer*)
Ausschreibung


----------



## Cynthia (4. September 2017)

Besser 05.09.17 ...


----------



## einrad (5. September 2017)

Moin Moin 

Bin dabei heute Abend zum biken....

Bis denne jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (5. September 2017)

Ui, schon wieder Dienstag!
Dann schwinge ich mich mal auf mein Bike und ab zur Gundelhard.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (5. September 2017)

Mache mich auch auf den Weg


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. September 2017)

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour abgesagt ist.

*Donnerstag, 07.09.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Kurz nach 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Um 19:58 Uhr geht die Sonne unter und Licht benötigt man dann für die Heimfahrt.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50
*
Termine zum vormerkem*

Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
 DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen (*noch frei: je 1 Person weiblich und männlich im Doppelzimmer*)
Ausschreibung


----------



## Mountini (7. September 2017)

Ich bin dabei.

Bis gleich!
Christina


----------



## uwe50 (11. September 2017)

*Dienstag, 12.09.17, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

PS: Um 19:47 ist bereits wieder Sonnenuntergang. Vergesst nicht ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen 

uwe50

*Termine zum vormerkem*

Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen (*noch frei: je 1 Person weiblich und männlich im Doppelzimmer*)
Ausschreibung


----------



## to406ki (12. September 2017)

ich spiele mit dem Gedanken zu kommen, nur die dicken Wolken die immer durchziehen ....


----------



## uwe50 (12. September 2017)

*Ich sage die Tour für heute ab. *
Mit 17 Grad ist es eher kühl. 
Das Radar Stand 16:45 Uhr zeigt nach 18 Uhr nochmals Regen an
... und die Begeisterung hält sich in Grenzen.

[emoji6] 

Ah, da wären wir aber ganz schön nass geworden


----------



## 747-8 (12. September 2017)

Wollte auch vorbeischauen. Aber im Moment zieht es von Bad Camberg ganz schön zu.

Dann bis zum nächsten Mal.
Klaus


----------



## 747-8 (12. September 2017)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. September 2017)

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage um 17:00 Uhr hier nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour abgesagt ist.

*Donnerstag, 14.09.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Kurz nach 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Um 19:58 Uhr geht die Sonne unter und Licht benötigt man dann für die Heimfahrt.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum. uwe50 steht für das Guiden nicht zur Verfügung. *
*Wenn sich die/der erste hier angemeldet hat, seid ihr zu zweit nicht mehr allein unterwegs.*

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]


*Termine zum vormerkem*

Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
 DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen (*noch frei: je 1 Person weiblich und männlich im Doppelzimmer*)
Ausschreibung


----------



## 747-8 (13. September 2017)

Ich kann leider auch nicht mitfahren


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. September 2017)

Da sich bisher keiner gemeldet hat und nochmals eine Regenwolke auf Hofheim zukommt, ist die Tour für heute
*A b g e s a g t . . . *


----------



## uwe50 (16. September 2017)

Das Ergebnis von ca. 1 Stunden "Schauspielerei" von Klaus und mir bei Kälte und Nässe
RTL-Hessen, Sendung vom Freitag 15.9.17


*Termine zum vormerkem*

*So. 17.9.17, 10:00 Uhr Eppsteiner Bahnhof*
Nina Hohlfeld, MTV Kronberg, fährt nochmals die 3 Berge Tour (Rossert, Staufen, Judenkopf)

Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen (*noch frei: 1 Mädel im Mädel-Doppelzimmer*)
Ausschreibung


----------



## Bejak (16. September 2017)

Wart ihr das vorhin? Ich habe ca 10 Mountainbiker um 17:07 kurz vor Hohemark gesehen, als ich mit dem Auto von oben runterkam. Die/Ihr haben/t gerade die Straße überquert und seit da in den Wald gefahren, nur ein paar hundert Meter von Hohemark.


----------



## uwe50 (18. September 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Wart ihr das vorhin? Ich habe ca 10 Mountainbiker um 17:07 kurz vor Hohemark gesehen, als ich mit dem Auto von oben runterkam. Die/Ihr haben/t gerade die Straße überquert und seit da in den Wald gefahren, nur ein paar hundert Meter von Hohemark.


: 
Nein, Eppstein liegt im Main-Taunus-Kreis

*Dienstag, 19.09.17, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

PS: Um 19:32 ist bereits wieder Sonnenuntergang. Vergesst nicht ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen 

uwe50

*Termine zum vormerken*

So. 24.9.17, 10:00 Uhr, IG-Taunus Tagestouren "Knackig und moderat" ab Oberursel, Schillerturm
Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen (*noch frei: 1 Mädel im Mädel-Doppelzimmer*)
Ausschreibung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (18. September 2017)

Bejak schrieb:


> Wart ihr das vorhin? Ich habe ca 10 Mountainbiker um 17:07 kurz vor Hohemark gesehen, als ich mit dem Auto von oben runterkam. Die/Ihr haben/t gerade die Straße überquert und seit da in den Wald gefahren, nur ein paar hundert Meter von Hohemark.


----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (18. September 2017)

Das ist eine Gruppe aus Oberursel gewesen.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. September 2017)

*Die Tour von heute Dienstag, 19.09.17 ist wetterbedingt abgesagt*



Ab kommenden Donnerstag folgt gemäß Prognose eine regenfreie Zeit die bis Sonntag anhalten kann 

*Donnerstag, 21.09.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Kurz nach 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Um 19:27 Uhr geht die Sonne unter und Licht benötigt man dann bereits für die letzten 30 Minuten.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


*Termine zum vormerken*

*... und nicht vergessen, am kommenden Sonntag zuerst wählen gehen/fahren*
So. 24.9.17, 10:00 Uhr, IG-Taunus Tagestouren "Knackig und moderat" ab Oberursel, Schillerturm

Sa. 30.09.17 - So. 08.10.17 (8 Tage mit max. 4 Urlaubstagen)
DIMB Aktiv-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen (*noch frei: 1 Mädel im Mädel-Doppelzimmer)*
Ausschreibung


----------



## einrad (20. September 2017)

hiho,

ich sattel den Drahtesel ein für Donnerstag abend.-) 

viele grüße,

Jens


----------



## uwe50 (22. September 2017)

Wir treffen uns am
*Sonntag, 24. September 2017, um 10.00 Uhr*
am Schillerturm gegenüber der Adresse „Altkönigstr. 130, 61440 Oberursel“.
Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen.
Am Ende der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit, im „Waltraut“ einzukehren.

*Tour knackig*, max. 25 km, 900 Hm, Rückkehr ca. 13:30, Guide Arnd, Nina
*Tour moderat *max. 35 km, 999 Hm, Rückkehr ca. 15:00, Guide Urs



IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Wir lieben Singletrails ...
> Anhang anzeigen 644664
> 
> Die MTB-Tagestour der DIMB IG-Taunus startet diesmal in Oberursel. Arnd Köhler, Vorstandsmitglied der Mountain Sports e.V., zeigt uns mit der Tour „knackig“ seine Lieblingsstrecken mit einem hohen Trail-Anteil mit der Schwierigkeitsklassen S1 gemäß Singletrailskala.
> ...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. September 2017)

Um 19:16 ist bereits wieder Sonnenuntergang. Vergesst nicht ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen 

*Dienstag, 26.09.17, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum. uwe50 steht für das Guiden nicht zur Verfügung. *
*Wenn sich die/der erste hier angemeldet hat, seid ihr zu zweit nicht mehr allein unterwegs.*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (26. September 2017)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> Um 19:16 ist bereits wieder Sonnenuntergang. Vergesst nicht ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen
> 
> *Dienstag, 19.09.17, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
> Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.).


Urs meinte natürlich 
*Dienstag, 26.09.17 18:30 Uhr

Bin dabei!*


----------



## 747-8 (26. September 2017)

Jetzt ist so geiles Herbstwetter und keiner ist hier. 
Dann werde ich mal alleine losradeln
⛰⛰⛰⚙️⚙️⚙️


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. September 2017)

Lampen nicht vergessen. Es bleibt nur noch etwas mehr als 1 Stunde Tageslicht übrig. 

*Donnerstag, 28.09.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Kurz nach 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Um 19:27 Uhr geht die Sonne unter und Licht benötigt man dann bereits für die letzten 30 Minuten.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (27. September 2017)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountini (27. September 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei! ☺

Viele Grüße
Christina


----------



## 747-8 (2. Oktober 2017)

Am Tag der Deutschen Einheit 03.10. findet kein geführter MTB-Treff an der Gundelhard statt.
Falls Ihr trotzdem eine Runde fahren wollt, dann postet es hier.

Grüße aus den Vogesen
Urs, Christina und Klaus


----------



## Steppengustl (5. Oktober 2017)

Hi,
fährt heute jemand bei dem unbeständigem Wetter?
Grüße

--Ok, ich schaffs auch nicht.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. Oktober 2017)

Lampen nicht vergessen. Es bleibt nur noch etwas mehr als 40 Minuten Tageslicht übrig. 

*Donnerstag, 12.10.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um 20 Uhr sollten wir spätestens wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (9. Oktober 2017)

Da fahr ich mit.
Bis dahin sind die Beine wieder fit.


----------



## Mountini (9. Oktober 2017)

Ich bin auch dabei! 

Viele Grüße
Christina


----------



## iliakinker (12. Oktober 2017)

bin dabei.


----------



## iliakinker (12. Oktober 2017)

wo ist das Foto ?


----------



## 747-8 (12. Oktober 2017)

Hier


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. Oktober 2017)

Obwohl es heute ein perfekter Tag ist, scheint niemand die Dienstagsrunde zu vermissen. Mit der Umstellung auf die Winterzeit wird das Angebot reduziert auf den voraussichtlich schönsten/regenfreisten/wärmsten Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag der Woche.

*Donnerstag, 19.10.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Lampen nicht vergessen. Es bleiben nur noch 27 Minuten Tageslicht übrig.

Um 20 Uhr sollten wir spätestens wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung hier im Forum. uwe50 steht für das Guiden nicht zur Verfügung. *
*Wenn sich die/der erste hier angemeldet hat, seid ihr zu zweit nicht mehr allein unterwegs.*

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]


----------



## Smend (18. Oktober 2017)

Hallo! 
Birgit sucht für morgen 19.10.2017 Mitfahrer!
Treffpunkt Hofheim Ehrenmal um 18:00
Wer ist dabei?
Gruß 
N
PS:ich kann leider nicht


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. Oktober 2017)

*Dienstag, 24.10.17, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

PS: Wir starten bereits nach dem Sonnenuntergang. Vergesst nicht ausreichende Beleuchtung mitzunehmen 

uwe50


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (23. Oktober 2017)

Unter Wettervorbehalt bin ich gerne dabei. 
Olaf


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. Oktober 2017)

*Tour für heute, Dienstag 24.10.17 ist wetter- und lustbedingt abgesagt*

------------------------------------

Am kommenden Donnerstag soll es doch etwas freundlicher aussehen,
*Donnerstag, 26.10.17, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Um 20 Uhr sollten wir spätestens wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## _melle_ (24. Oktober 2017)

Bin dabei 

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (26. Oktober 2017)

Bin ebenfalls dabei!


----------



## einrad (26. Oktober 2017)

Wenn old kommt bin ich auch dabei bis später.

Jens


----------



## Steppengustl (26. Oktober 2017)

Komme auch!

Grüße 
Mario


----------



## einrad (27. Oktober 2017)

Danke Urs ,
war ne schöne runde gestern Abend bei milden Temperaturen....der Herbst kommt die ersten Schneeschauer auf dem Feldberg sind angekündigt fürs Wochenende.......

Viele Grüße,

Jens


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. Oktober 2017)

Für kurzfristig entschlossene:
*Oktober Abschlussfahrt** *
Wir nutzen den (regen-)freien Tag für eine herbstliche Tour (3 - 4 Std).
*Dienstag, 31.10.17, 11:00 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Bejak (30. Oktober 2017)

Hallo, mal eine Zwischenfrage: Wäre es möglich, solche Tourangebote früher zu planen/anzukündigen?


----------



## einrad (30. Oktober 2017)

bin dabei morgen zur goldenen oktober abschlussfahrt..........

jens


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (30. Oktober 2017)

Sounds excellent! Komme auch!


----------



## Friendlyman (31. Oktober 2017)

Guten Morgen.
Ich bin dabei. 
Bis gleich.
Wolfgang


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. November 2017)

*Start in die Wintersaison: Je nach Wetter und Temperatur  am Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag.*
Aus heutiger Sicht gibt es am Donnerstag noch gute Rahmenbedingungen.
* 

Donnerstag, 02.11.17, 18:35  *
*65835 Liederbach,* Sindlinger Weg 6, Bahnstation der Königsteiner Bahn: Oberliederbach Liederbach Süd
Die Bahnstation gehört noch zum RMV Gebiet der Stadt Frankfurt. Ankunft der Bahn von Höchst her um 18:33 Uhr

Tour von etwa 2 Std. / *Ausreichende Beleuchtung* - Batterie(n) geladene?

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (2. November 2017)

*Fällt mangels Anmeldungen aus!*


----------



## IG-Taunus (7. November 2017)

*Aufbau einer E-Mail Datenbank für Infos der IG-Taunus*

*Falls jemand vom Mitfahrtreff bisher noch keine monatliche E-Mail "Kurz und knapp" bekommt, kann er sich über den untenstehenden Link dazu registrieren.* 

Die nächste Info wird spätestens am kommenden Donnerstag versendet. mit der Einladung zum 3. MTB-Infoabend am Dienstag, 21. November 2017, 19:00 Uhr in Kelkheim (Restaurant zum Goldenen Löwen)

Um die Lobby der Mountainbiker im Taunus weiter aufzubauen, wollen wir möglichst jeden Mountainbiker der Region direkt per E-Mail erreichen. Der Informationsgehalt soll erweitert werden um Nachrichten vom Forstamt, der Waldbesitzer und Jäger. Von Interessierten benötigen wir lediglich den *Vornamen*, die *E-Mail-Adresse* sowie die *PLZ* (für regionale Selektionen). Bitte sende den folgenden Link weiter an Mountainbiker, die noch keine "Kurz und knapp"-Info erhalten: Hier geht’s zur Datenerfassung, für regelmäßige Infos rund ums Mountainbiken im Taunus. Nach dem Erfassen der E-Mail Adresse erhältst die Person einen Bestätigungslink für die Anmeldung. Die E-Mail-Adresse wird erst nach der Bestätigung vom Link gültig.

Urs


----------



## uwe50 (9. November 2017)

2017/11 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus - neu -

2017/10 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus

2017/09 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus

2017/08 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus



*Einladung zum 3. MTB-Infoabend "Attraktives Mountainbiken im Taunus"*
Anhang anzeigen 662611

Wir wissen, dass nach dem Hessischen Waldgesetz §15 Absatz 3 das Radfahren im Wald gestattet ist auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen, die von *Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern* oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden …

Somit liegt es uns Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbikern nahe, uns mit den Personen zu unterhalten, die eine "Schlüsselstellung" für die Bewilligung von neuen Wegen einnehmen.

Christian Raupach, Geschäftsführer vom Hessischen Waldbesitzerverband, wird uns aufzeigen, wie das Miteinander im Wald in Zukunft besser gelingen kann. Grundlage dazu ist Verständnis für die gegenseitigen Anliegen. Dazu gibt es "Verhaltensregeln im Wald", die im Jahr 2013 von der DIMB und von 23 weiteren Verbänden in der "Vereinbarung Wald und Sport" unterzeichnet wurden. Im Diskussionsteil wird sich Christian Raupach auch Fragen stellen.

*Dienstag, 21. November 2017, 19:00 Uhr*
Restaurant _Zum Goldenen Löwen, _Alte Königsteiner Str. 1, 65779 Kelkheim (Taunus)
Parkplätze befinden sich unter anderem gegenüber der Mühlwiese 12. Vom Bahnhof Kelkheim-Münster ist das Restaurant 270 Meter entfernt.

Wir freuen uns auf einen interessanten Abend und hoffen auf viele Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer. Damit es nicht wieder so eng wird wie bei den ersten Infoabenden, meldet euch bitte (nur einmal) an: formlos an die [email protected] *oder* mittels verbindlicher *Zusage* zur Veranstaltung in Facebook .

Flyer zum Ausdrucken und Weitergeben


----------



## uwe50 (18. November 2017)

*Hi Mitfahrtreff-FahrerInnen,

Was ist los? bisher hat sich noch keine Person zu diesem Infoabend angemeldet. Für euch aus dem Main Taunus Kreis ist es ein Katzensprung.
Bitte helft mit, durch eine starke Präsenz der Mountainbiker die Lobby derselben zu stärken. Ich zähl auf euch. 

Meldet euch bitte (nur einmal) an: formlos an die [email protected] oder mittels verbindlicher Zusage zur Veranstaltung in Facebook .

Danke. Urs*


*Einladung zum 3. MTB-Infoabend "Attraktives Mountainbiken im Taunus"*
Anhang anzeigen 662611

Wir wissen, dass nach dem Hessischen Waldgesetz §15 Absatz 3 das Radfahren im Wald gestattet ist auf befestigten oder naturfesten Wegen, die von *Waldbesitzerinnen und Waldbesitzern* oder mit deren Zustimmung angelegt wurden …

Somit liegt es uns Mountainbikerinnen und Mountainbikern nahe, uns mit den Personen zu unterhalten, die eine "Schlüsselstellung" für die Bewilligung von neuen Wegen einnehmen.

Christian Raupach, Geschäftsführer vom Hessischen Waldbesitzerverband, wird uns aufzeigen, wie das Miteinander im Wald in Zukunft besser gelingen kann. Grundlage dazu ist Verständnis für die gegenseitigen Anliegen. Dazu gibt es "Verhaltensregeln im Wald", die im Jahr 2013 von der DIMB und von 23 weiteren Verbänden in der "Vereinbarung Wald und Sport" unterzeichnet wurden. Im Diskussionsteil wird sich Christian Raupach auch Fragen stellen.

*Dienstag, 21. November 2017, 19:00 Uhr*
Restaurant _Zum Goldenen Löwen, _Alte Königsteiner Str. 1, 65779 Kelkheim (Taunus)
Parkplätze befinden sich unter anderem gegenüber der Mühlwiese 12. Vom Bahnhof Kelkheim-Münster ist das Restaurant 270 Meter entfernt.

Wir freuen uns auf einen interessanten Abend und hoffen auf viele Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer. Damit es nicht wieder so eng wird wie bei den ersten Infoabenden, meldet euch bitte (nur einmal) an: formlos an die [email protected] *oder* mittels verbindlicher *Zusage* zur Veranstaltung in Facebook .

Flyer zum Ausdrucken und Weitergeben

*2017/11 Kurz und knapp - Infos der DIMB IG-Taunus*


----------



## Friendlyman (18. November 2017)

Habe Tagschicht ....
danach komme ich. 
Kann bissi später werden.
LG. W


----------



## Friendlyman (28. November 2017)

Hallo zusammen....
Gibt's keine Winterrunde mehr?
LG Wolfgang


----------



## iliakinker (31. Dezember 2017)

îch will Fahren.


----------



## iliakinker (31. Dezember 2017)

Wolfgang du kannst hier deine Touren anmelden. oder ?


----------



## Deleted 404233 (5. Januar 2018)

Happy New Year!

Irgendwer Lust am Sonntag Vormittag auf ne gemütliche! Endurorunde im Taunus (zB Hohemark Start/Ziel)?

VG
GinT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (8. Januar 2018)

*Dann packen wir mal die erste Flughafenrunde im neuen Jahr. Bei 2-3 Lagen Wäsche (Füsse und Hände nicht vergessen) und genügend Licht, dürfte es angenehm werden. Rückkehr ca. 21:00 Uhr
*
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte hier um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachschauen, ob die Runde stattfindet.
*
Mittwoch, 10.01.2018, 18:30 Uhr S-Bahnhof Frankfurt-Sindlingen (S1)*
Parken/Treffpunkt in der Sindlinger Bahnstraße 113, 65931 Frankfurt am Main

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (10. Januar 2018)

Ich wäre dabei,
aber im Moment soll ab 18:00 noch mal ein Regenschauer durchziehen.
Daher ziehe ich heute die Sauna vor.
Sorry


----------



## uwe50 (10. Januar 2018)

*Fällt heute aus.*

Wer würde morgen mitfahren?

*Donnerstag, 11.01.2018, 18:30 Uhr S-Bahnhof Frankfurt-Sindlingen (S1)*
Parken/Treffpunkt in der Sindlinger Bahnstraße 113, 65931 Frankfurt am Main

per PN auch bereits ab 15:00 Uhr, wenn sich bis Do. 11.01.18m 12:00 Uhr niemand hier offiziell eingetragen hat

Urs


----------



## 747-8 (10. Januar 2018)

Wenns nicht regnet bin ich dabei.


----------



## uwe50 (11. Januar 2018)

*Zu Nass: Fällt heute erneut aus *

Hoffen wir, dass es nächste Woche dann mal wieder klappt.


----------



## ninerflow (8. März 2018)

nichts mehr los hier ??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc-aus-MTK (9. März 2018)

ninerflow schrieb:


> nichts mehr los hier ??


Ham alle auf Dich gewartet.


----------



## ninerflow (9. März 2018)

Marc-aus-MTK schrieb:


> Ham alle auf Dich gewartet.


Dachte vielleicht hat sich die Gruppe in Facebook &co verlagert...
Wann geht's wieder los..


----------



## IG-Taunus (10. März 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 706245

*DIMB IG-Taunus Tagestour: Sonntag, 18.03.18, 10:00 Uhr, Bauschheim*

Die erste MTB-Tagestour 2018 der DIMB IG-Taunus startet in Zusammenarbeit mit der SKG Bauscheim e.V. Der Verein ist zugleich Mitgliedsverein der DIMB und verfügt über eine aktive Radsportabteilung mit einer starken Jugendförderung. Wir nutzen das flache Gelände im Rüsselsheimer Wald für den Einstieg in die neue MTB-Saison.

*Sonntag, 18. März 2018, um 10.00 Uhr Abgesagt*
Am Steinmarkt 2-4, 65428 Rüsselsheim (Bauschheim)
Die Rückkehr ist um 14:00 geplant

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. 10 km vor oder am Ende der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit einzukehren.

Die Strecke führt über Singletrails wo immer vorhanden mit der Schwierigkeitsklasse S0 der Singletrailskala.

Es sind etwa 42 km bei ca. 170 Hm und einem Tempo von ungefähr 12 km/h.
Die Gruppengröße liegt bei 10 Personen. Es besteht Helmpflicht. Je nach Teilnehmerzahl und Gruppenzusammensetzung ist in einer zweiten Gruppe eine Zusatzschleife von etwa 13 km bei etwas schnellerem Tempo möglich.

*Anmeldung:*
bitte per E-Mail an [email protected] oder hier im IBC-Forum.

Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt sind.


uwe50
0151 182 483 80


----------



## IG-Taunus (15. März 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 706245

*DIMB IG-Taunus Tagestour: Samstag, 23.03.18, 10:00 Uhr, Bauschheim*

Die erste MTB-Tagestour 2018 der DIMB IG-Taunus startet in Zusammenarbeit mit der SKG Bauscheim e.V. Der Verein ist zugleich Mitgliedsverein der DIMB und verfügt über eine aktive Radsportabteilung mit einer starken Jugendförderung. Wir nutzen das flache Gelände im Rüsselsheimer Wald für den Einstieg in die neue MTB-Saison.
*Abgesagt: Sonntag, 18. März 2018, um 10:00 Uhr
Neuer Termin: Samstag. 24. März 2018, um 10:00 Uhr*
Am Steinmarkt 2-4, 65428 Rüsselsheim (Bauschheim)
Die Rückkehr ist um 14:00 geplant

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. 10 km vor oder am Ende der Tour besteht die Möglichkeit einzukehren.

Die Strecke führt über Singletrails wo immer vorhanden mit der Schwierigkeitsklasse S0 der Singletrailskala.

Es sind etwa 42 km bei ca. 170 Hm und einem Tempo von ungefähr 12 km/h.
Die Gruppengröße liegt bei 10 Personen. Es besteht Helmpflicht. Je nach Teilnehmerzahl und Gruppenzusammensetzung ist in einer zweiten Gruppe eine Zusatzschleife von etwa 13 km bei etwas schnellerem Tempo möglich.

*Anmeldung:*
bitte per E-Mail an [email protected] oder hier im IBC-Forum.

Mit der Anmeldung akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise für geführte Mountainbiketouren vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt sind.


uwe50
0151 182 483 80


----------



## iliakinker (1. April 2018)

02.04.18 Montag würde gerne Fahren. Fährt jemand ?


----------



## uwe50 (3. April 2018)

*Aktion teilen und "dabei sein"*

https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/termine/aktionen/

Beteiligt euch am kommenden Wochenende Samstag 7. und/oder Sonntag 8. April 2018 an der Trail-Pflege. Der Termin wird jährlich von der IMBA (International Mountain Bicycling Association) ausgerufen. Schnell merkten wir, dass der Vorlauf von drei Monaten zur Pflege von Wanderwegen mit den Wandervereinen zu kurz war. So konzentriert sich die Pflege auf die Downhill Strecken nördlich vom Feld-berg, die zwei Abschnitte vom Flowtrail Feldberg-Hohemark sowie die MTB-Trails Winterstein. 
Wir sind gespannt, wie viele Mountainbiker bereit sind, gemeinsam etwas Praktisches für unseren Sport zu tun. Hier findest du Termine und Orte.




https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/termine/aktionen/


----------



## uwe50 (6. April 2018)

*Trail-Pflege Wochenende - "sei dabei!"*



   Das Wetter passt 

Bitte helft an diesen Tagen tatkräftig mit. Wir freuen uns, wenn sonst an diesem Wochenende übliche Treffpunkt zugunsten eines Projektes/Termins umgelegt werden.
Standard-Werkzeug steht bei den einzelnen Treffpunkten zur Verfügung. Handschuhe, vorhandene Klappsägen und Rebscheren sind immer brauchbare Werkzeuge, die im Rucksack Platz haben.


*Samstag, 7. April 2018 *

*Downhill-Strecken Feldberg*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr : Wanderparkplatz und Bikepark-Ende, an der Siegfriedstraße, Oberreifenberg
Bauen und shapen von Tableline Pro + Beginner
Rückfragen: WOFFM Bikepark Großer Feldberg auf Facebook

*Flowtrail Feldberg 2. Abschnitt*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Friedländerstraße 23, 61440 Oberursel
Die Helfer möchten gerne Handschuhe, Verpflegung und falls vorhanden,  Schubkarren mitbringen.
Rückfragen: [email protected]
Weitere Informationen (Facebook Seite)

*MTB-Trails Winterstein*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Forsthaus Winterstein, Wintersteinstraße, 61239 Ober-Mörlen
Weitere Informationen: Winterstein Trails - Termine, Fragen und Antworten


*Sonntag, 8. April 2018*

*Flowtrail Feldberg 1. Abschnitt*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Windeck
Die Helfer möchten gerne Handschuhe, Verpflegung und falls vorhanden,  Schubkarren mitbringen.
Rückfragen: [email protected]
Weitere Informationen (Facebook Seite)

*Downhill-Strecken Feldberg*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: Wanderparkplatz und Bikepark-Ende, an der Siegfriedstraße, Oberreifenberg
Tableline shapen
Rückfragen: WOFFM Bikepark Großer Feldberg auf Facebook

*Kocherfelsen*
Treffpunkt 10:00 Uhr: MTV Sportgelände, Schülerwiese 1, 61476 Kronberg oder
Treffpunkt 10:30 Uhr: Debusweg, Falkenstein, Eingang Singletrail gegenüber Asklepiosklinik
Auf- und wegräumen vom Windbruch, der den Weg versperrt.
Rückfragen: [email protected]


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. April 2018)

Auf in die neue Saison mit einer ersten Tour . Denkt an die Lampen für die Rückfahrt (Sonnenuntergang 20:12 Uhr)

*Dienstag**, 10.04.18, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte hier um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Termin vormerken:
Sonntag, 14. April  2018, 10:05 Uhr DIMB Tagestouren ab Niedernhausen mit einer kurzen und einer etwas längeren Runde. Ausschreibung*


----------



## 747-8 (10. April 2018)

Bin dabei.


----------



## 747-8 (11. April 2018)

Da bei sommerlicher Temperatur kein(e) weitere(r) MTB-Fahrer(in) zum Treffpunkt kam, haben Urs und ich ein wenig Trailpflege im Bereich unterhalb des Rossert betrieben.

Auf gehts, die Saison hat begonnen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. April 2018)

*Donnerstag, 12.04.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 483 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## _melle_ (11. April 2018)

Bin morgen dabei

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## Smend (11. April 2018)

Bin dabei!
N


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. April 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 716672

*Tagestour am Sonntag, 15. April 2018*
Die MTB-April-Tagestour der IG-Taunus startet in Niedernhausen. Olaf Bertko von der Mountainbike-Gruppe Langenhain hat für uns eine Tour vorbereitet. Die Tour führt uns auf die Platte, maximal S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala.

*Sonntag, 15. April 2018, 10.05 Uhr*,
Bahnhof Niedernhausen: Ankunft S2 aus Frankfurt um 09:56 Uhr
Parkplätze: Ilfelder Platz, 65527 Niedernhausen
Bitte 50 Cent-Stück bereithalten für Parkuhr/Tag - kein Wechselgeld.

Wir starten gemeinsam auf der gleichen Strecke und bilden dann nach etwa einer Stunde zwei Gruppen mit folgendem Angebot:
-      Tour Maximal: 45 km und 1.400 hm
-      Tour Minimal: 25 km und 750 hm

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Auf der Platte gibt es eine Imbissbude zum "Nachtanken". Gegen Schluss der Tour können wir auf dem "Kellerskopf" einkehren. Von da geht es nur noch abwärts zurück nach Niedernhausen, wo wir so um 16:00 Uhr ankommen.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt sind.


----------



## einrad (13. April 2018)

Hi Olaf bin am Sonntag mit am Start um 10:00 uhr zur Runde im die Platte. Viele Grüße
 jens


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. April 2018)

Ab Dienstag bis Sonntag pro Tag <= 11 Sonnenstunden und >= 23 Grad Celsius.  Denkt an die Lampen für die Rückfahrt (Sonnenuntergang 20:23 Uhr) 

*Dienstag**, 17.04.18, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte hier um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Samstag, 21.04.18, 
HIBIKE Testival*


----------



## 747-8 (16. April 2018)

Dabei


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (16. April 2018)

ebenfalls dabei!


----------



## mtbikerFFM (16. April 2018)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einrad (16. April 2018)

Na wenn der Olaf am Start ist komme ich auch zur Gundelhard .-)

bis denne

jens


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (18. April 2018)

Link zum Video IG Taunus Tagestour vom letzten Sonntag
*
Donnerstag, 19.04.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 483 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


*Samstag, 21.04.18, 
HIBIKE Testival*


----------



## 747-8 (18. April 2018)

Da fahre ich mit


----------



## _melle_ (18. April 2018)

Ich auch

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## hallotv (19. April 2018)

Ich auch, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## Flower7 (19. April 2018)

Bin am Start 

Grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Svenos (19. April 2018)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte mal einen Veranstaltungshinweis in die Runde werfen. Am 28.04.2018 findet in Wiesbaden eine geführte Enduro-Tour statt. Details sind im Link hinterlegt

https://www.bike-loft.de/events/endurotour_042018.html

Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust vorbei zu schauen, es wird trailig


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. April 2018)

Und wieder könnte das Wetter perfekt passen. Denkt an die Lampen für die Rückfahrt (Sonnenuntergang 20:34 Uhr) 

*Dienstag**, 24.04.18, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte hier um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

Termine Sonntag, 28. April 2018


----------



## mtbikerFFM (23. April 2018)

14.04.?


----------



## einrad (23. April 2018)

Bin dabei diesmal ohne Anreise mit dem RMV ! .-)

Jens


----------



## ninerflow (23. April 2018)

komme mit Begleitung


----------



## mtbikerFFM (24. April 2018)

Die Autobahn ist dicht, ich werde es leider nicht rechtzeitig schaffen bzw. bin bei der Verkehrssituation erst gar nicht losgefahren.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. April 2018)

*Donnerstag, 26.04.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte hier um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet. Bisher war das Wetter im April alles andere als typisches April-Wetter, zumindest hier im Main Taunus Kreis. 

So um 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 483 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## ninerflow (25. April 2018)

Komme mit Begleitung...


----------



## uwe50 (26. April 2018)

*Donnerstag, 26.04.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage bitte hier um 17:00 Uhr nochmals nachschauen, ob die Tour stattfindet. Bisher war das Wetter im April alles andere als typisches April-Wetter, zumindest hier im Main Taunus Kreis. 

So um 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 483 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (26. April 2018)

Dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ninerflow (26. April 2018)

isch auch +1


----------



## uwe50 (27. April 2018)

*Wo am Sonntag, 29. April mitfahren?*

hier drei Möglichkeiten

CTF Hoch-Weisel (Butzbach)
25. Cross Country Spessart Tour 2018
Miltenberg - Trails Unlimited 2018


----------



## uwe50 (30. April 2018)

Am 1. Mai 2018 findet abends 18:30 ab dem Gundelhard *keine *Tour statt.
Sorry, hatte vergessen heute Nachmittag zu speichern 

Gerne kannst Du jedoch mitfahren bei einer Erkundungstour.

Treffpunkt:
*Dienstag, 1. Mai 2018, 11:00 Uhr *
Triftstraße 6, 67817 Imsbach (am Donnersberg)

Es gilt, die perfekten Singletrails im Norden vom Donnersberg zu sichten und für eine Tour neu zu kombinieren. Dauer ungefähr 4 Std., 30 km und 1.000 Höhenmeter.

In meinem Auto kann ich 1 Platz mit Rad anbieten. Abfahrt 09:30 Uhr im Main Taunus Kreis nach Absprache.

Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail [email protected]
oder per WhatsApp/SMS

Urs Weidmann
0151 182 483 80


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (2. Mai 2018)

*Donnerstag, 03.05.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 483 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## _melle_ (2. Mai 2018)

Bin dabei 

Andreas


----------



## ninerflow (2. Mai 2018)

Ebenfalls dabei..


----------



## Flower7 (3. Mai 2018)

Bin dabei u. bringe vielleicht einen Gast mit


----------



## hallotv (3. Mai 2018)

Ich komme auch. Fahre gleich per Rad los, bin hoffentlich pünktlich...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. Mai 2018)

27°  Denkt an die Lampen für die Rückfahrt (Sonnenuntergang 20:55 Uhr) 

*Dienstag**, 08.05.18, 18:30 Uhr ab Kelkheim !! Gundelhard !!*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einrad (8. Mai 2018)

Moin Moin 

Der Drahtesel ist gesattelt ich fahre mit heute Abend.....

Bis denne jens


----------



## 747-8 (8. Mai 2018)

Dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. Mai 2018)

*In 6 Wochen haben wir bereits wieder den längsten Tag. Nutzen wir die hellen Abende für Touren Richtung Feldberg.
Es macht Sinn, Lampen zumindest im Rucksack mitzunehmen.

ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! 
Dienstag, 15.05.18, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! *

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Friendlyman (15. Mai 2018)

Bin dabei...
LG Wolfgang


----------



## 747-8 (15. Mai 2018)

Auch dabei!
@Wolfgang: Ich bringe das Tape mit.


----------



## hallotv (15. Mai 2018)

Falls ich`s finde, bin ich dabei.
Wie gut, dass ich eben nochmal nachgeschaut habe, sonst hätte ich (alleine) in Hofheim gestanden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (15. Mai 2018)

Glück gehabt, bin noch vor dem Regen zu Hause gewesen 
Hoffe Ihr auch!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. Mai 2018)

*Donnerstag, 17.05.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

*Vormerken*
*Pfingstmontag, 21.05.18, Tagestour am Donnersberg. Infos folgen*


----------



## to406ki (17. Mai 2018)

ich komm mit !


----------



## Smend (17. Mai 2018)

Bin dabei 
Bis später


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (18. Mai 2018)

*MTB Tagestour am Donnersberg

Pfingstmontag, 21. Mai 2018, 10:00 Uhr*
Wald-Parkplatz gegenüber Gasthaus Wildenstein
Haus Wildenstein 1, 67814 Jakobsweiler, Deutschland

Länge ca. 30-35 km bei 1000-1200 Höhenmeter
Schwierigkeitsgrad S0, S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala.

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Rückkehr zum Gasthaus Wildenstein ca. 16:00 Uhr, wo wir dann auch noch einkehren können.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Mitfahrtreff. Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr hier mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt sind.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, per WhatsApp oder per E-Mail an [email protected]

Urs
0151 . 182 . 483 . 80


----------



## hallotv (18. Mai 2018)

Da bin ich dabei, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt.


----------



## 747-8 (20. Mai 2018)

Da bin ich dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. Mai 2018)

*In 5 Wochen haben wir bereits wieder den längsten Tag. Nutzen wir die hellen Abende für Touren Richtung Feldberg.
Es macht Sinn, Lampen zumindest im Rucksack mitzunehmen.

ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! 
Dienstag, 22.05.18, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! *

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Friendlyman (21. Mai 2018)

Versuche dabei zu sein.
Lg...Wolfgang


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. Mai 2018)

*Tour heute findet nicht statt.
*
*Vormerken:* 

Anhang anzeigen 732402

Die MTB-Mai-Tagestour der IG-Taunus startet diesmal in Oberursel, am Treffpunkt der regelmäßigen Touren von Mountain Sports. Die Strecken führen möglichst über naturfeste Wege und Singletrails, meist mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad S0 und einige S1-Stellen, gemäß Singletrail-Skala.

*Sonntag, 27. Mai 2018, 10.00 Uhr*,
Schillerturm, Altkönigstraße 127, 61440 Oberursel (Taunus)
Parkplätze sind in der Umgebung vorhanden

Wir starten gemeinsam zu unserer Tour von max. 49 km und 1.300 Höhenmeter. Je nach Teilnehmerzahl/Kondition/Zeitrahmen können die Teilnehmer nach 12 km und 300 Höhenmeter wählen, ob sie auf einer verkürzten Strecke fahren wollen.

-      Ausdauertour: 49 km und 1.300 Höhenmeter - Guide Urs Weidmann
-      Genießertour: 34 km und 1.000 Höhenmeter - Guide Nina Hohlfeld
-      Einmal-hoch-Tour: 24 km und 750 Höhenmeter - Guide Marc Müller

*Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen.* Eine Einkehr ist kurz vor dem Ende der Tour im _Freizeitrestaurant Das Waltraut_ geplant. Rückkehr am Schillerturm je nach Tour zwischen 13:00 und  16:00 Uhr.

Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link als vorgefertigte E-Mail an [email protected]

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt werden.

Urs Weidmann
0151 182 483 80


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (22. Mai 2018)

Bei mir wirds gerade richtig dunkel.

Dann probieren wir es am Donnerstag


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Mai 2018)

*Donnerstag, 24.05.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

*
Vormerken:*

Anhang anzeigen 732402

Die MTB-Mai-Tagestour der IG-Taunus startet diesmal in Oberursel, am Treffpunkt der regelmäßigen Touren von Mountain Sports. Die Strecken führen möglichst über naturfeste Wege und Singletrails, meist mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad S0 und einige S1-Stellen, gemäß Singletrail-Skala.

*Sonntag, 27. Mai 2018, 10.00 Uhr*,
Schillerturm, Altkönigstraße 127, 61440 Oberursel (Taunus)
Parkplätze sind in der Umgebung vorhanden

Wir starten gemeinsam zu unserer Tour von max. 49 km und 1.300 Höhenmeter. Je nach Teilnehmerzahl/Kondition/Zeitrahmen können die Teilnehmer nach 12 km und 300 Höhenmeter wählen, ob sie auf einer verkürzten Strecke fahren wollen.

-      Ausdauertour: 49 km und 1.300 Höhenmeter - Guide Urs Weidmann
-      Genießertour: 34 km und 1.000 Höhenmeter - Guide Nina Hohlfeld
-      Einmal-hoch-Tour: 24 km und 750 Höhenmeter - Guide Marc Müller

*Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen.* Eine Einkehr ist kurz vor dem Ende der Tour im _Freizeitrestaurant Das Waltraut_ geplant. Rückkehr am Schillerturm je nach Tour zwischen 13:00 und  16:00 Uhr.

Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link als vorgefertigte E-Mail an [email protected]

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt werden.

Urs Weidmann
0151 182 483 80


----------



## 747-8 (23. Mai 2018)

Donnerstagabend bin ich dabei.


----------



## hallotv (24. Mai 2018)

Ich komme (Donnerstag). Sollte auch pünktlich sein.
Sonntag ist noch nicht raus, ob ich darf...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. Mai 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 732402

Die MTB-Mai-Tagestour der IG-Taunus startet diesmal in Oberursel, am Treffpunkt der regelmäßigen Touren von Mountain Sports. Die Strecken führen möglichst über naturfeste Wege und Singletrails, meist mit dem Schwierigkeitsgrad S0 und einige S1-Stellen, gemäß Singletrail-Skala.

*Sonntag, 27. Mai 2018, 10.00 Uhr*,
Schillerturm, Altkönigstraße 127, 61440 Oberursel (Taunus)
Parkplätze sind in der Umgebung vorhanden

Wir starten gemeinsam zu unserer Tour von max. 49 km und 1.300 Höhenmeter. Je nach Teilnehmerzahl/Kondition/Zeitrahmen können die Teilnehmer nach 12 km und 300 Höhenmeter wählen, ob sie auf einer verkürzten Strecke fahren wollen.

-      Ausdauertour: 49 km und 1.300 Höhenmeter - Guide Urs Weidmann
-      Genießertour: 34 km und 1.000 Höhenmeter - Guide Nina Hohlfeld
-      Einmal-hoch-Tour: 24 km und 750 Höhenmeter - Guide Marc Müller

*Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen.* Eine Einkehr ist kurz vor dem Ende der Tour im _Freizeitrestaurant Das Waltraut_ geplant. Rückkehr am Schillerturm je nach Tour zwischen 13:00 und  16:00 Uhr.

Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link als vorgefertigte E-Mail an [email protected]

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt werden.

Urs Weidmann
0151 182 483 80


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. Mai 2018)

*In weniger als 4 Wochen haben wir bereits wieder den längsten Tag. Nutzen wir die hellen Abende für Touren Richtung Feldberg. Es macht Sinn, Lampen zumindest im Rucksack mitzunehmen.

ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! 
Dienstag, 29.05.18, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! *

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

Am Donnerstag, 31.5.18 findet keine Tour ab Hofheim statt.

*Vormerken:*
IG-Taunus Tagestour am Samstag, 09. Juni 2018, 11:00 Uhr am Winterstein.


----------



## Friendlyman (28. Mai 2018)

Das mit dem Datum hmmm????


----------



## 747-8 (29. Mai 2018)

Wenns Wetter mitspielt bin ich dabei.


----------



## einrad (29. Mai 2018)

Ich sattel meinen Drahtesel zum Ausritt in den Taunus.....hoffe Mal es bleibt trocken von oben heute Abend. Bis später

VG jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (5. Juni 2018)

*Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!  Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!*
Dienstag, *05.06.18*, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! *Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!* 

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 0151 . 589 . 14397

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## El_Pepe (5. Juni 2018)

will mit.


----------



## hallotv (5. Juni 2018)

Ich denke, ich bin dabei.


----------



## hallotv (5. Juni 2018)

Sorry, ich kann leider doch nicht, bin sozusagen immobil.


----------



## uwe50 (5. Juni 2018)

Dabei.


----------



## El_Pepe (6. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank für die coole Ausfahrt, gestern. Hat mir sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Werde künftig öfter dabei sein.

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. Juni 2018)

*Donnerstag, 07.06.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

*
Vormerken:*
Anhang anzeigen 734700
*Achtung: Teilnehmerzahl beschränkt. Darum bitte Anmeldung per E-Mail.*
Die MTB-Juni Tagestour findet *"Rund um die Naturpark-Hochtaunus MTB-Trails-Winterstein"*
statt. Wie die meisten wissen, werden dort aktuell die Strecken der MTB-Trails Winterstein ausgebaut. Die Eröffnung ist in der ersten Hälfte vom August geplant. Die Strecken sind als PreView in der Tour mit eingeplant.

*Samstag, 9. Juni 2018, 11:00 Uhr*
Naturfreundeparkplatz, ca. 150 m vor dem Forsthaus Winterstein
Koordinaten für das Navigationssystem: 50.339846,8.6640092
Die Anfahrt mit dem Auto erfolgt von Ober-Mörlen oder Bad Nauheim

Tourdauer: ca. 4,5 Std. inkl. Pausen & Einkehr im Gasthaus
Tourlänge: rund 35 km
Höhenmeter: ca. 800
Tempo: moderates Tourentempo, Aufteilung in 2 Gruppen ist möglich
Fahrtechnik: S0-S1; Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig.
Tourenguides: Oli, Urs, Nina

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Teilnahme an der Tour nicht notwendig. Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt werden.
Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link als vorgefertigte E-Mail an [email protected]

Oliver


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. Juni 2018)

*Tour heute Abend ist wetterbedingt abgesagt!*

Am Samstag besteht die nächste Gelegenheit

Urs

Anhang anzeigen 734700
*Achtung: Teilnehmerzahl beschränkt. Darum bitte Anmeldung per E-Mail.*
Die MTB-Juni Tagestour findet *"Rund um die Naturpark-Hochtaunus MTB-Trails-Winterstein"*
statt. Wie die meisten wissen, werden dort aktuell die Strecken der MTB-Trails Winterstein ausgebaut. Die Eröffnung ist in der ersten Hälfte vom August geplant. Die Strecken sind als PreView in der Tour mit eingeplant.

*Samstag, 9. Juni 2018, 11:00 Uhr*
Naturfreundeparkplatz, ca. 150 m vor dem Forsthaus Winterstein
Koordinaten für das Navigationssystem: 50.339846,8.6640092
Die Anfahrt mit dem Auto erfolgt von Ober-Mörlen oder Bad Nauheim

Tourdauer: ca. 4,5 Std. inkl. Pausen & Einkehr im Gasthaus
Tourlänge: rund 35 km
Höhenmeter: ca. 800
Tempo: moderates Tourentempo, Aufteilung in 2 Gruppen ist möglich
Fahrtechnik: S0-S1; Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig.
Tourenguides: Oli, Urs, Nina

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Teilnahme an der Tour nicht notwendig. Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Touren abgesagt werden.
Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link als vorgefertigte E-Mail an [email protected]

Oliver


----------



## einrad (11. Juni 2018)

Vielen Dank an die Tourenguides Oli, Nina und Urs fürs organisieren der DIMB Tour am Wochenende rund um den Winterstein....
Wiedereinmal schöne neue Wege und Trails gezeigt bekommen in einem Revier das etwas abseits meiner Hauptrouten liegt.
Wie gut das die Römer bereits vor 2000 Jahren das Potential der Umgebung erkannt haben und den Limes gebaut haben in den Taunus...... 
Die neuen Trails Handkäs und Ebbelwoi Xpress sind gut machen Laune auf mehr und bieten das Potential richtig toll zu werden mit kompletter Fertigstellung.... 

Viele Grüße,

Jens


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. Juni 2018)

*ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! 
Dienstag, 12.06.18, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! *

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. Juni 2018)

*Tour für heute ist wetterbedingt abgesagt *

Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Kurzzeitprognose über das Register Regenradar mit Sicht auf die nächsten 2 Std.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. Juni 2018)

*Donnerstag, 14.06.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (18. Juni 2018)

*Dienstag, 19.06.18, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle!
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*uwe50 steht für das Guiden nicht zur Verfügung. *
*Wenn sich der erste hier angemeldet hat, seid ihr zu weit nicht mehr allein unterwegs.*


----------



## einrad (19. Juni 2018)

Hallo,

die Wetter Prognose ist gut für den Taunus und es ist bis 21:00 Uhr hell .....
Ich sattel meinen Drahtesel zum Start an der roten Mühle heute Abend. 

Wer kommt noch mit ? 

P.S. Ich versuche mich als Guide heute Abend.-)

VG

Jens


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. Juni 2018)

*Donnerstag, 21.06.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## mtkler (20. Juni 2018)

servus,
jemand morgen am start?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## AnkoGenius (20. Juni 2018)

Ich bemühe mich zu kommen. Wird zeitlich knapp morgen.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. Juni 2018)

*


*
http://www.flowtrail-badorb.de/index.php/der-flowtrail/strecken

*Einladung zu einer MTB-Tagestour in Bad Orb*

Die Tour führt uns über - wo immer vorhanden - über Singletrails und schließt die drei Flowtrails von Bad Orb mit ein. Die Schwierigkeitsgrade sind begrenzt auf S0 mit einzelnen S1 stellen gemäß Singletrailskala. 

*Sonntag, 01.07.18, 09:30 Uhr*

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz, Bahnhofstr. 7, 63619 Bad Orb 
Kostenfreies Parken: Ab Quanzstr. 4, 63619 Bad Orb

Es sind ca. 42 km und 1.100 Höhenmeter zu bewältigen bei einem angestrebten Durchschnittstempo von 10 km/h. Eine längere Pause ist für das Mittagessen aus dem Rucksack vorgesehen. Bitte *genügend Verpflegung und Wasser* mitnehmen. Nachfüllmöglichkeit von Wasser nach etwas mehr als der Hälfte. Zum Ende hin besteht die Möglichkeit der Einkehr so zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr. Zum Ausgangspunkt sind es dann noch knapp 5 km. Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko. Guide ist Urs Weidmann.

Die Teilnehmeranzahl ist begrenzt auf max. 10 Personen. Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail über den folgenden Link an [email protected].

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage würde eine Absage per E-Mail bis 07.00 Uhr erfolgen.

uwe50


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. Juni 2018)

*Dienstag, 26.06.18, 18:30 Uhr 
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! *

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Tagestour am kommenden Sonntag*


MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> *Anhang anzeigen 744877*
> http://www.flowtrail-badorb.de/index.php/der-flowtrail/strecken
> 
> *Einladung zu einer MTB-Tagestour in Bad Orb*
> ...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. Juni 2018)

*Donnerstag, 28.06.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50




Anhang anzeigen 744877
http://www.flowtrail-badorb.de/index.php/der-flowtrail/strecken
*
Einladung zu einer MTB-Tagestour in Bad Orb am kommenden Sonntag
*
Die Tour führt uns über - wo immer vorhanden - über Singletrails und schließt die drei Flowtrails von Bad Orb mit ein. Die Schwierigkeitsgrade sind begrenzt auf S0 mit einzelnen S1 stellen gemäß Singletrailskala. 
*
Sonntag, 01.07.18, 09:30 Uhr
*
Treffpunkt: Parkplatz, Bahnhofstr. 7, 63619 Bad Orb 
Kostenfreies Parken: Ab Quanzstr. 4, 63619 Bad Orb

Es sind ca. 42 km und 1.100 Höhenmeter zu bewältigen bei einem angestrebten Durchschnittstempo von 10 km/h. Eine längere Pause ist für das Mittagessen aus dem Rucksack vorgesehen. Bitte genügend Verpflegung und Wasser mitnehmen. Nachfüllmöglichkeit von Wasser nach etwas mehr als der Hälfte. Zum Ende hin besteht die Möglichkeit der Einkehr so zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr. Zum Ausgangspunkt sind es dann noch knapp 5 km. Die Teilnahme erfolgt auf eigenes Risiko. Guide ist Urs Weidmann.

Die Teilnehmeranzahl ist begrenzt auf max. 10 Personen. Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail über den folgenden Link an [email protected].

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage würde eine Absage per E-Mail bis 08.00 Uhr erfolgen.

uwe50


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (2. Juli 2018)

*Dienstag, 03.07.18, 18:30 Uhr 
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! *

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## iliakinker (3. Juli 2018)

werde da seit.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. Juli 2018)

*Donnerstag, 05.07.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (5. Juli 2018)

Bin heute dabei


----------



## El_Pepe (5. Juli 2018)

Hi,
versuche pünktlich da zu sein. Nr. habe ich gespeichert, falls es bei mir doch nicht klappt.

Gruß,

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (5. Juli 2018)

Ich versuch`s auch.


----------



## uwe50 (6. Juli 2018)

*UCI World Cup*
*Live Übertragungen unter RedBull.TV*

*Der Zeitplan in Val di Sole*
*
Freitag, 6. Juli 2018*

*17:30 Uhr (MEZ): Short Track Damen*
*18:15 Uhr (MEZ): Short Track Herren*
*
Samstag, 7. Juli 2018*

*12:30 Uhr (MEZ): DH Damen*



*14:00 Uhr (MEZ): DH Herren*



*
Sonntag, 8. Juli 2018*

*12:30 Uhr (MEZ): XCO Damen Elite*
*14:50 Uhr (MEZ): XCO Herren Elite*

Weitere Infos rund um den Weltcup in Val du Sole findet ihr hier oder auch unter MTB News
https://www.mtb-news.de/news/category/magazin/events/worldcup-events/


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Juli 2018)

*Dienstag, 10.07.18, 18:30 Uhr 
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! *

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (9. Juli 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (9. Juli 2018)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei


----------



## fast-fred (9. Juli 2018)

Hallo,
Ich bin früher oft bei euch mit gefahren...  habe mir jetzt wieder ein neues Rad gekauft um bissi Fitter zu werden. Würde gern Morgen mit euch fahren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (10. Juli 2018)

Da kam der Regen ☔️ doch noch.
Auch wenn erst um 21:40 
Seid Ihr auch trocken wieder angekommen?


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. Juli 2018)

*Donnerstag, 12.07.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## ninerflow (12. Juli 2018)

Sina und ich sind dabei ..


----------



## 747-8 (12. Juli 2018)

Bin auch dabei.
Ein Hansluft ✈️ kommt selten allein


----------



## hallotv (12. Juli 2018)

Ich auch, denke ich.


----------



## Mountini (12. Juli 2018)

Fahre heute auch mit.  

Christina


----------



## fast-fred (12. Juli 2018)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Flower7 (12. Juli 2018)

Bei mir ist 50/50 - hab noch ne Telco bis 17:00 

Also nicht auf mich warten..


----------



## uwe50 (13. Juli 2018)

*MTB-Termine am Wochenende*

*UCI World Cup*
*Live Übertragungen unter RedBull.TV*

*Vallnord, Andorra*
Es ist Zeit für ein weiteres spannendes Weltcup Wochenende in Andorra. Die dünne Luft fordert die Cross-Country Fahrer, während beim Downhill der außergewöhnlich steile Kurs einen echten Adrenalinkick verspricht.


*Der Zeitplan in Vallnord*

*Freitag, 13 Juli 2018*

*17:30 Uhr (MEZ): Short Track Damen*
*18:15 Uhr (MEZ): Short Track Herren*
*
Samstag, 14. Juli 2018*

*12:30 Uhr (MEZ): DH Damen*
*14:00 Uhr (MEZ): DH Herren*
*
Sonntag, 15. Juli 2018*

*12:00 Uhr (MEZ): XCO Damen Elite*
*14:30 Uhr (MEZ): XCO Herren Elite*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. Juli 2018)

*Dienstag, 17.07.18, 18:30 Uhr 
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! *

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## El_Pepe (16. Juli 2018)

Ich bin dabei.

Hoffentlich kommt dieses mal nichts unvorhergesehenes dazwischen.


----------



## iliakinker (17. Juli 2018)

bin dabei.


----------



## fast-fred (17. Juli 2018)

Ich komme auch. Bringe aber ein Helfer mit begleit Fahrzeug mit. Da ich Notdienst habe.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. Juli 2018)

*Donnerstag, 19.07.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


*... und am Sonntag, 22. Juli 2018, 10:00 Uhr*

*Anhang anzeigen 752863*

*IG Taunus Tagestour auf den Spuren der Kelten und Römer*
Die MTB-Juli-Tagestour findet mit dem MTV Kronberg statt. Nina führt uns über möglichst viele Trails zwischen Kronberg und Bad Homburg. Ninas ausgearbeitete Tour umfasst ca. 47 km und 1.300 Höhenmeter und führt über viele Singletrails zwischen Kronberg und Bad Homburg. Dabei ist auch der neue 2. Abschnitt vom Flowtrail Feldberg.
An verschiedenen Stellen sind Abkürzungen möglich. Fahrtechnik S0-S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala: Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig.

Treffpunkt ist:
*Sonntag, 22. Juli 2018, 10:00 Uhr*
MTV Gelände, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg im Taunus


Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Einkehr für die beiden langen Touren ist unterwegs geplant. Rückkehr ist spätestens um 16:00 Uhr beim Startort.
Je nach Teilnehmerzahl bilden wir nach ca. 1 km und 100 Höhenmeter bis zu drei Gruppen. Gebt bei der Anmeldung an, ob ihr die lange, mittlere oder kurze Tour mitfahren möchtet. Guides sind Nina, Urs und Klaus.


Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Teilnahme an der Tour nicht notwendig. Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link als vorgefertigte E-Mail an [email protected]


*


----------



## Lonian (19. Juli 2018)

Würde das erste Mal heute Abend mitfahren.


----------



## BiggiBeck (19. Juli 2018)

Bin heute dabei


----------



## to406ki (19. Juli 2018)

komme auch mal wieder !


----------



## iliakinker (19. Juli 2018)

binn dabei


----------



## Mountini (19. Juli 2018)

Bin auch dabei. Bis gleich.

Gruß 
Christina


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. Juli 2018)

*Dienstag, 24.07.18, 18:30 Uhr 
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! *

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*---------------------------------------------------------
Wer übernimmt nächste Woche am
- Dienstag 31.07.18, 18:30 ab Kelkheim Roter Mühle und/oder 
- Donnerstag, 02.08.18, 18:00 ab Hofheim
Bitte PN an uwe50 *


----------



## 747-8 (23. Juli 2018)

*Bin dabei*


----------



## mtbikerFFM (24. Juli 2018)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## fast-fred (24. Juli 2018)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## hallotv (24. Juli 2018)

Wenn ich die familiäre Freigabe kriege, bin ich dabei.
Nicht über Gebühr warten!


----------



## Olli_Be (24. Juli 2018)

dabei! hoffe, ich finde Euch rechtzeitig )


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (24. Juli 2018)

hallotv schrieb:


> Wenn ich die familiäre Freigabe kriege, bin ich dabei.
> Nicht über Gebühr warten!


Bis 18:35


----------



## uwe50 (25. Juli 2018)

*Donnerstag, 26.07.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

*Wer übernimmt nächste Woche am
- Dienstag 31.07.18, 18:30 ab Kelkheim Roter Mühle*
*Bitte PN an uwe50*


----------



## 747-8 (26. Juli 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## BiggiBeck (26. Juli 2018)

uwe50 schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 26.07.18, 18:00 Uhr*
> *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
> *Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggiBeck (26. Juli 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## Dirk09 (26. Juli 2018)

Bin dabei!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. Juli 2018)

*Dienstag, 31.07.18, 18:30 Uhr 
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! *

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 017  3 . 676 . 26 . 20.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

einrad


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. August 2018)

*Donnerstag, 02.08.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*Bei der momentanen Hitze bitte genügend Getränke mitnehmen!!*

So um 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.

Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 589 . 613 . 11
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]


----------



## Lonian (2. August 2018)

Versuche dabei zu sein. Hoffe schaffe es pünktlich aus der Arbeit.


----------



## Deleted 329481 (2. August 2018)

Ich bin auch endlich mal wieder dabei und freue mich auf heute Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fast-fred (2. August 2018)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. August 2018)

*Dienstag, 07.08.18, 18:30 Uhr 
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! *

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*-*


----------



## fast-fred (7. August 2018)

Pat und ich kommen


----------



## uwe50 (8. August 2018)

*Donnerstag, 09.08.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## BiggiBeck (8. August 2018)

bin morgen dabei


----------



## hallotv (9. August 2018)

Ich auch.


----------



## Lonian (9. August 2018)

Versuche auch da zu sein innerhalb der fünf Minuten Verspätung


----------



## hallotv (9. August 2018)

Hallo Welt,
hier in Hochheim hat es eben ordentlich geplatscht... Wie schaut es aus in Hofheim, bzw. fahren wir auch bei Getröpfel?
Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Smend (9. August 2018)

Bin auch dabei!
Lt. RegenRadar wars das mit Regen....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (13. August 2018)

Weitere Infos in der Ausschreibung


----------



## 747-8 (13. August 2018)

Würde gerne mitfahren, habe aber bis jetzt den Urlaub nicht bestätigt bekommen


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. August 2018)

Der Sonnenuntergang verschiebt sich Woche für Woche um 15 Minuten Richtung 20 Uhr. Noch dauert der Tag bis 20:47. Die Mitnahme ausreichender *Beleuchtung *wird vorausgesetzt.
*
Dienstag, 14.08.18, 18:30 Uhr 
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! *

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*-*


----------



## mtbikerFFM (14. August 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## hallotv (14. August 2018)

Ich auch, so wie`s aussieht.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. August 2018)

*Donnerstag, 16.08.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50




 
Weitere Infos im *Terminkalender *der IG Taunus
*Die Tagestour am Sonntag startet in Eppstein, Hauptbahnhof*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (15. August 2018)

Dabei


----------



## Lonian (15. August 2018)

Bin morgen wenn alles passt wieder dabei.


----------



## BiggiBeck (16. August 2018)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 16.08.18, 18:00 Uhr*
> *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
> *Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
> 
> ...


----------



## BiggiBeck (16. August 2018)

dabei


----------



## einrad (16. August 2018)

Hiho ich sattel meinen Drahtesel für heute abend zum start in Hofheim. Bis gleich jens


----------



## Lonian (16. August 2018)

Muss absagen.... Mein Fahrrad ist gerade aus dem Gebäude auf der Arbeit geklaut worden...


----------



## 747-8 (19. August 2018)

Auf der Tour vom letzten Donnerstag


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. August 2018)

Der Sonnenuntergang verschiebt sich Woche für Woche um 15 Minuten Richtung 20 Uhr. Noch dauert der Tag bis 20:47. Die Mitnahme ausreichender *Beleuchtung *wird vorausgesetzt.
*
Dienstag, 21.08.18, 18:30 Uhr 
letztes Mal ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! 
nächste Woche (28.8.18) wieder ab Gundelhard*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


uwe50


*Wer guidet am*
■ Dienstag, 28.08.18 ab Kelkheim - *Gundelhard*
■ Donnerstag, 30.08.18 ab Hofheim
■ Dienstag, 04.09.18 ab Kelkheim - *Gundelhard*
■ Donnerstag, 06.09.18 ab Hofheim 

Bitte melden per PN an uwe50
-


----------



## uwe50 (22. August 2018)

*Donnerstag, 23.08.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

*Wer guidet am*
■ Dienstag, 28.08.18 ab Kelkheim - *Gundelhard *->  Einrad 
■ Donnerstag, 30.08.18 ab Hofheim
■ Dienstag, 04.09.18 ab Kelkheim - *Gundelhard*
■ Donnerstag, 06.09.18 ab Hofheim 

Bitte melden per PN an uwe50


----------



## _melle_ (23. August 2018)

Bin dabei

Grüße
Andreas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. August 2018)

*Dienstag, 28.08.18, 18:30 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 017  3 . 676 . 26 . 20.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

einrad


----------



## einrad (28. August 2018)

Die Temperaturen laden zum MTB biken ein heute Abend mit 21 bis maximal 25 Grad. 
Bitte Lampe einpacken es kann auf der Rückfahrt schon etwas Dunkel werden. 
Zur Info ich komme heute ohne e-bike zur tour .-)

Wer ist mit am Start heute ab der Gundelhard um 18:30 Uhr ...????

Bis gleich,

Einrad


----------



## mtkler (28. August 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. August 2018)

*Donnerstag, 30.08.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, bzw. einfach vor Ort sein. Kurt wird eine Tour anbieten.


----------



## Friendlyman (30. August 2018)

Absage...wird doch nix....Sorry


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (3. September 2018)

*Dienstag, 04.09.18, 18:30 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum. Wenn sich zwei hier im Forum anmelden, sind zwei schon nicht mehr allein unterwegs  *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

-


----------



## tz73 (3. September 2018)

Hi.Bin hier neu im Forum.Da ich gelegentlich in Kelkheim bin und mich hier nicht auskenne,würde ich mich euerer Tour gerne mal anschliessen.


----------



## einrad (3. September 2018)

hiho

ich bin dienstag abend am start ab der gundelhard mit dem klassiker ohne ebike antrieb .-)

bis denne 

einrad


----------



## mtbikerFFM (4. September 2018)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. September 2018)

*Donnerstag, 06.09.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

*Anmeldung hier im Forum. Wenn sich zwei hier im Forum anmelden, sind zwei schon nicht mehr allein unterwegs  *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

-


----------



## Lonian (6. September 2018)

Bin dabei mit neuem Bike. Muss fahren egal ob trocken oder nass


----------



## einrad (6. September 2018)

wenns trocken bleibt heute abend bin ich mit von der partie und sattel meinen draht esel. 
bis später

einrad


----------



## einrad (6. September 2018)

das regenradar sieht blau aus .....als schön wetter fahrer bin ich raus heute ................

einrad


----------



## Lonian (6. September 2018)

Wetter ist trocken, nur sonst keiner da


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. September 2018)

*Dienstag, 11.09.18, 18:30 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

PS: *Bitte an ausreichendes Licht denken, da die Sonne mittlerweile bereits um 19:47 untergeht.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einrad (10. September 2018)

moin moin,

die wetter ausichten sehen gut aus für dienstag somit bin ich am start....

bis denne

einrad


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. September 2018)

*Donnerstag, 13.09.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

*Bitte an ausreichendes Licht denken, da die Sonne mittlerweile bereits um 19:45 untergeht.*


----------



## BiggiBeck (13. September 2018)

bin dabei, fall es nicht gerade regnet.


----------



## hallotv (13. September 2018)

Ebenso.


----------



## Mountini (13. September 2018)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. September 2018)

*Dienstag, 18.09.18, 18:30 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

PS: *Bitte an ausreichendes Licht denken, da die Sonne mittlerweile bereits um 19:34 untergeht.*


----------



## einrad (17. September 2018)

Temperaturen über 30 grad und 12 Stunde  Sonnenschein morgen das lädt zum biken...ich bin dabei...
Einrad


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. September 2018)

IG Taunus Tagestour von Eppstein zur Hohen Kanzel
Sonntag, 23.09.18, 10:00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Eppstein
*Details gibt es hier*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. September 2018)

*Donnerstag, 20.09.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Dunkel wird es bereits ab 19:30 Uhr. Als ausreichend Licht mitnehmen!*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


IG Taunus Tagestour von Eppstein zur Hohen Kanzel
*Sonntag, 23.09.18, 10:00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Eppstein
Details gibt es hier*

-


----------



## 747-8 (20. September 2018)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (20. September 2018)

Auch


----------



## Mountini (20. September 2018)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Kurt194 (21. September 2018)

bin am Sonntag dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. September 2018)

IG Taunus Tagestour von Eppstein zur Hohen Kanzel
*Abgesagt: Sonntag, 23.09.18, 10:00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Eppstein
Neu: Sonntag, 30.09.18, 10:00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Eppstein
Details gibt es hier*

-


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. September 2018)

*Dienstag, 25.09.18, 18:30 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum. Wenn sich zwei hier im Forum anmelden, sind zwei schon nicht mehr allein unterwegs  *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*Sonnenuntergang 19:19 als unbedingt ausreichendes Licht mitnehmen*
-


----------



## Kurt194 (24. September 2018)

bin am Dienstag dabei.


----------



## einrad (25. September 2018)

der draht esel ist gesattelt für heut abend....

vg

einrad


----------



## hallotv (25. September 2018)

Ich hab`s zumindest vor.


----------



## 747-8 (25. September 2018)

hallotv schrieb:


> Ich hab`s zumindest vor.


Da mußt Du wieder gegen die E-Bike Fraktion antreten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (25. September 2018)

hallotv schrieb:


> Ich hab`s zumindest vor.


Da mußt Du wieder gegen die E-Bike Fraktion antreten


----------



## hallotv (25. September 2018)

Ach ja,ich hatte ja einen dringenden Termin...

Aber für Euch reicht`s eigentlich immer .


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (26. September 2018)

*Donnerstag, 27.09.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Dunkel wird es bereits ab 19:30 Uhr. Als ausreichend Licht mitnehmen!*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


Um eine Woche verschobene IG Taunus Tagestour von Eppstein zur Hohen Kanzel
*Sonntag, 30.09.18, 10:00 Uhr ab Bahnhof Eppstein
Details gibt es hier*

*Nächste Woche bin ich in den Südvogesen. Wer übernimmt am*

Dienstag, 02.10.18 ab Gundelhard
Donnerstag, 04.10.18 ab Hofheim
Bitte PN an uwe50

-


----------



## einrad (27. September 2018)

die sonne scheint ich bin mit am start heute ab hofheim.

einrad


----------



## BiggiBeck (27. September 2018)

Bin heute dabei


----------



## einrad (27. September 2018)

habe einen termin im kalender übersehen für heut abend...........somit kein biken für mich heute.....
wir sehen uns im elsass nächste woche...

viele grüße,

einrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt194 (27. September 2018)

bin auch dabei.bis gleich


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. September 2018)

Anhang anzeigen 774032
Schuhbaum bei der Hohen Kanzel an dem die Tour vorbeiführt

*IG Taunus Tagestour von Eppstein zur Hohen Kanzel*

Die ausgefallene MTB-August-Tagestour holen wir nun im September nach. Die Tour führt vom Bahnhof Eppstein über Bremthal zur Hohen Kanzel. Guides sind Klaus Petri und Urs Weidmann und je nach Teilnehmerzahl weitere Co-Guides.
Fahrtechnik-Anforderungen S0-S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala: Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Für die Tour solltest du Kondition mitnehmen für max. 40 km und 1200 Höhenmeter. Es besteht die Möglichkeit, Schleifen auszulassen um die Strecke um ca. 5 km und 300 Höhenmeter zu kürzen. Treffpunkt ist:

*Neu: Sonntag, 30. September 2018, 10:00 Uhr*

Bahnhof Eppstein, Am Stadtbahnhof 1, 65817 Eppstein. Wir treffen uns auf dem Parkplatz westlich der Gleise am Theodor-Fliedner-Weg. Ab Frankfurt auch erreichbar mit der S2 oder der RB.

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Eine Einkehr ist am Ende der Tour direkt beim Bahnhof Eppstein möglich. Rückkehr ist spätestens um 16:00 Uhr.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Eine DIMB-Mitgliedschaft ist für die Teilnahme an der Tour nicht notwendig. Bei Minderjährigen muss aus versicherungstechnischen Gründen die Unterschrift der Eltern für die Teilnahme an der Tour vorliegen.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Anmeldung erwünscht über diesen Link als vorgefertigte E-Mail an [email protected]


■


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. Oktober 2018)

*Dienstag, 02.10.18, 18:30 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum. Wenn sich zwei hier im Forum anmelden, sind zwei schon nicht mehr allein unterwegs  *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*Sonnenuntergang kurz nach 19 Uhr -  als unbedingt ausreichendes Licht mitnehmen*


----------



## Kurt194 (1. Oktober 2018)

ich würde eine Runde fahren.


----------



## Kurt194 (2. Oktober 2018)

macht heute keinen Spaß.Fahre somit nicht


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (3. Oktober 2018)

*Donnerstag, 04.10.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 19:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Dunkel wird es bereits ab 19:00 Uhr. Als ausreichend Licht mitnehmen!*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum. Wenn sich zwei hier im Forum anmelden, sind zwei schon nicht mehr allein unterwegs  *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## 747-8 (3. Oktober 2018)

Da bin ich dabei und werde mal ne kurze Tour raussuchen


----------



## BiggiBeck (3. Oktober 2018)

dann bin ich auch dabei


----------



## hallotv (3. Oktober 2018)

Grundsätzlich habe ich`s vor.


----------



## hallotv (4. Oktober 2018)

Eventuelle Kursänderung, vielleicht nutze ich mittags den Sonnenschein.
Also nicht auf mich warten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (4. Oktober 2018)

hallotv schrieb:


> Eventuelle Kursänderung, vielleicht nutze ich mittags den Sonnenschein.
> Also nicht auf mich warten!



Viel Spaß beim Sunshinebiken


----------



## Kurt194 (4. Oktober 2018)

ich würde ach mitfahren.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. Oktober 2018)

*Dienstag, 09.10.18, 18:30 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum. Wenn sich zwei hier im Forum anmelden, sind zwei schon nicht mehr allein unterwegs  *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*PS: Bitte an ausreichendes Licht denken, da die Sonne mittlerweile bereits um 18:48 untergeht.*


----------



## 747-8 (9. Oktober 2018)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (9. Oktober 2018)

Bin auch dabei!


----------



## Kurt194 (9. Oktober 2018)

ich komme auch.


----------



## einrad (9. Oktober 2018)

bei dem schönen wetterchen fahre ich mit
 .....heute ohne ebike ........
dafür aber mit plaste hobel .-)

bis später einrad


----------



## hallotv (9. Oktober 2018)

Plaste hab ich auch, E eh nicht, also ohne.


----------



## 747-8 (9. Oktober 2018)

Die  Tour von Nina am Samstag ist ausgebucht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. Oktober 2018)

*Donnerstag, 11.10.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Dunkel wird es bereits ab 18:45 Uhr. Als ausreichend Licht mitnehmen!*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (10. Oktober 2018)

Wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich dabei.
Nicht auf mich warten!


----------



## BiggiBeck (10. Oktober 2018)

dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (11. Oktober 2018)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. Oktober 2018)

*Dienstag, 16.10.18, 18:30 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  *
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (15. Oktober 2018)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt194 (16. Oktober 2018)

bin auch dabei


----------



## iliakinker (16. Oktober 2018)

binn dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. Oktober 2018)

*Donnerstag, 18.10.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Dunkel wird es bereits ab 18:30 Uhr. Als ausreichend Licht mitnehmen!*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## Kurt194 (17. Oktober 2018)

freue mich auf morgen.bin dabei.


----------



## BiggiBeck (17. Oktober 2018)

komme auch


----------



## 747-8 (18. Oktober 2018)

Mmmh, nur E-Biker 
Egal, Hauptsache es macht Spaß.
Bin dabei, bis gleich


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Oktober 2018)

*Dienstag, 23.10.18, 18:30 Uhr
! ab Gundelhard ! *
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison *ausreichender Beleuchtung* für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei *unklaren Wetterverhältnissen* wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## Kurt194 (23. Oktober 2018)

bin dabei mit kleinem Fragezeichen.Bitte nicht warten.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. Oktober 2018)

*Donnerstag, 25.10.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*Dunkel wird es bereits ab 18:15 Uhr. Als ausreichend Licht mitnehmen!*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

*19:30 Uhr !!! Sommerabschluss-Treff Waldgaststätte Viehweid*

Wer es um 18:00 zeitlich oder aus anderen Gründen nicht schafft, kann um 19:30 direkt zur Viehweide kommen.
Auf ein gemütliches Plauschen  (wobei die beiden hier doch etwas zu ernst gucken)

*DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour - Sonntag, 28. Oktober 2018, 10:00 Uhr (Winterzeit)*


IG-Taunus schrieb:


> Anhang anzeigen 787393
> *IG Taunus Tagestour auf "Hennings Herbsttrails"*
> 
> Bei der Jahresabschlusstour vom Oktober schließen wir uns den Mountainsports an. Die Tour führt vom Taunus-Informationszentrum in den Hochtaunus. Guides sind Henning und Urs.
> ...


----------



## Cynthia (24. Oktober 2018)

"19:45 Uhr Pizzeria - 
19:30 Uhr Viehweide"

Was nun?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt194 (25. Oktober 2018)

bin bei der letzten Sommertour dabei.Und auf der Viehweide


----------



## 747-8 (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich komm nur zur Viehweide


----------



## einrad (25. Oktober 2018)

Bin dabei heute zum  Saison finale mit  Einkehr.....bis gleich

Einrad


----------



## hallotv (25. Oktober 2018)

Ich versuche es mit Hofheim.
Heute, wo zum Jahresabschluß ja keine Elektrifizierten dabei sein dürfen ...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (31. Oktober 2018)

*Donnerstag, 01.11.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*2-stündige Winterrunde! *
*In der Winter Halbzeit finden die Touren Dienstag, Mittwoch oder Donnerstag statt - am voraussichtlich wettermäßig besten Abend. Der Treffpunkt ist unterschiedlich. Die Touren finden eher im flachen Gelände statt.*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren *Wetterverhältnissen *wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum. Wenn sich zwei hier im Forum anmelden, sind zwei schon nicht mehr allein unterwegs  *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## einrad (1. November 2018)

Bin elektrisch dabei heute Abend.

Bis gleich Einrad.


----------



## einrad (1. November 2018)

Mein Dämpfer hat die Luft komplett verloren....das teil ist defekt ......somit wird das nix mit E-Bike fahren heute ...sorry ich fahre zurück.....
Einrad


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. November 2018)

*Dienstag, 06.11.18, 18:00*
*65835 Liederbach,* Sindlinger Weg 6, Bahnstation der Königsteiner Bahn: Oberliederbach Liederbach Süd

2 Std.-Runde 

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (6. November 2018)

Es wird für mich zeitlich ein bisschen knapp, was die Anreise betrifft, ich probiere es aber trotzdem. Auf eine schöne Tour ohne E !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. November 2018)

Wir starten zu unseren ersten Nachtrunde in der Wintersaison 2018/2019 rund um den Flughafen über Kelsterbach, Mörfelden, Zeppelinheim, Niederrad)

*Mittwoch , 14.11.18, 18:00 Uhr*
*Südliche Seite Bahnhof Frankfurt-Sindlingen*
Navigationsgerät: 65931 Frankfurt am Main, Sindlinger Bahnstrasse 113 / Ecke "Auf der Bach"

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest duhier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei *unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen* wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*Achtung: Die Tour findet nur statt, wenn sich mindestens 1 weitere Person hier über das Forum anmeldet.*

*uwe50*


----------



## uwe50 (14. November 2018)

15:45 Uhr: Wir sind aktuell zu dritt.


----------



## Friendlyman (26. November 2018)

Wie wäre es am Dienstag? 
LG. WOLFGANG


----------



## hallotv (27. November 2018)

Wenn es trocken bleibt, wäre ich dabei.


----------



## Friendlyman (6. Dezember 2018)

Liebe Mitradler....
leider trägt sich niemand mehr zur Wintertour ein.
Schade....ich hoffe das ändert sich.
LG und schöne Adventszeit.
W.


----------



## iliakinker (14. Dezember 2018)

ich könnte am Sonntag eine Tour machen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## gruenerstrolch (27. Januar 2019)

Hallo Biker, könnte mir jemand verraten, wie man hier selbst eingestellte Beiträge im Forum wieder löschen kann? 
Ich wunder mich gerade ein wenig. Oder gibt es jemand, der das hier verwaltet? 
Danke euch vorab und schönen Sonntag


----------



## bfri (27. Januar 2019)

Kann sein, dass das Löschen nicht mehr geht, wenn schon jemand anderes geantwortet hat. Kenne die Konfiguration des Boards nicht. Hast du mal probiert die Beiträge zu editieren und den Text einfach durch ein „Text gelöscht“ zu ersetzen?


----------



## uwe50 (27. Januar 2019)

gruenerstrolch schrieb:


> Hallo Biker, könnte mir jemand verraten, wie man hier selbst eingestellte Beiträge im Forum wieder löschen kann?
> Ich wunder mich gerade ein wenig. Oder gibt es jemand, der das hier verwaltet?
> Danke euch vorab und schönen Sonntag



Hallo gruenerstrolch,

Du kannst jederzeit deine veröffentlichten Artikel bearbeiten: Lösche einfach den Text und schreibe, "gelöscht" und speichere.
Das Menü "Bearbeiten" wird bei einem Beitrag nur demjenigen angezeigt, der den Beitrag veröffentlicht hat.


----------



## gruenerstrolch (28. Januar 2019)

Hi, danke euch vielmals! Ja, so funktioniert es... das Tool hier müsste mal dringend angepasst werden


----------



## uwe50 (11. Februar 2019)

*5. RUNDE UM DEN FRANKFURTER FLUGHAFEN*

RUNDE UM DEN FRANKFURTER FLUGHAFEN

*Allgemeine Bedingungen*
Veranstaltungstag:* Sonntag, 17. Februar 2019*

Start und Ziel: 60528 Frankfurt-Niederrad, Naturfreundehaus am Poloplatz 15, 

Parken bitte in der Hahnstraße 76.


*Startzeit: Alle Touren: 8.00h – 10.00h*
Kontrollschluss: 14.00 Uhr, 12.00h letzte Einfahrt in die 68er Schleife ab KP3
Startgeld: Fahrer mit Wertungskarte 4,00 Euro
Ohne Wertungskarte 7,00 Euro
Kinder unter 14 Jahre frei.
Voranmeldung (nur Gruppen und Vereine): Durch Einzahlung des Startgeldes auf das Konto:
RSC Edelweiss
Frankfurter Sparkasse
IBAN: DE37 5005 0201 0200 5254 41
BIC: HELADEF1822
(Rückennummer angeben)
Nachmeldung: am Start möglich
Infos Gruppenanmeldung: 0172 / 6 91 41 58, Thomas Hahn, [email protected]
Meldeschluss: 14. Februar 2019
Waschgelegenheit: Wir arbeiten an der Möglichkeit, nach der Tour duschen zu können. Für die Reinigung der Räder hingegen wird sicher gesorgt sein.
Versicherung: Jeder Teilnehmer fährt auf eigene Rechnung und Gefahr. Im Wald gilt besondere Rücksicht auf Mensch und Tier.
Bei Veranstaltungen im Rahmen des BDR besteht Helmpflicht.
Rückennummern: Rückennummern sind sichtbar zu tragen.
Startkarte: Wird am Start ausgegeben.
Verpflegung: Heiße und kalte Getränke sowie Snacks, Kuchen, Obst… an den Kontrollstellen. Bitte Trinkflaschen mitbringen.
Auskünfte: 0172 / 6 91 41 58, [email protected]
Besonderes: Wir behalten uns vor, die Veranstaltung bei besonders schlechtem Wetter als Orientierungs-CTF, d.h ohne Ausschilderung aber stattdessen in geführten Gruppen bzw. bei individueller Teilnahme mittels GPS-Tracking durchzuführen. Bitte kurzfristige Änderungen auf dieser Website in Erfahrung bringen.

Sternfahrt gem. BDR nicht möglich


----------



## hallotv (11. Februar 2019)

Ich fahre da, aber ohne mein Rad nachher zu waschen .
Wie wär`s denn mit einer Trainingsrunde am Donnerstag, es soll wärmer und ganz schön werden?


----------



## uwe50 (16. Februar 2019)

hallotv schrieb:


> Ich fahre da, aber ohne mein Rad nachher zu waschen .



War gestern unterwegs und erstaunt, wie trocken es im Wald schon wieder ist. Die Prognosen für Sonntag sind perfekt. Das Rad brauchst Du tatsächlich nicht zu waschen.



uwe50 schrieb:


> *5. RUNDE UM DEN FRANKFURTER FLUGHAFEN*
> 
> RUNDE UM DEN FRANKFURTER FLUGHAFEN
> 
> ...


----------



## uwe50 (19. Februar 2019)

*Sonntag, 24. Februar 2019*



Der Staufen, mit 451m die höchste Erhebung auf dieser Tour, ist Namensgeber für unsere CTF, die nun in 2019 bereits zum 15. mal ausgetragen wird. Die Strecken der CTF StaufenBike verlaufen im Staatsforst Hofheim durch die ersten Ausläufer des Taunus mit Kapellenberg, Fischbacher Kopf, Staufen und Judenkopf, um nur einige der markanten Streckenpunkte zu nennen. Wir bieten drei Strecken zur Auswahl an, 31 km mit 550 Hm und 51 km mit 1030 Hm - und zur kürzeren Tour 2 auch eine einfache Alternativstrecke durch den Regionalpark Rhein-Main mit 34 km Streckenlänge für weniger geübte Radsportler.

*Ausschreibung*
*Start/
Ziel:* Speedway-Stadion MSC Diedenbergen
65719 Hofheim-Diedenbergen
Wildsachsener Straße
*Startzeit:* 9.00 - 10.00 Uhr
*Kontrollschluss:* 14.00 Uhr
*Strecken:* Tour 1 - 51 km, ca. 1.030 Hm, (3 BDR-Punkte)
Tour 2 - 31 km, ca. 550 Hm (2 BDR-Punkte)
Tour 3 - 34 km, ca. 200 Hm (2 BDR-Punkte)
*Startgeld:* 4,00 €, mit BDR-WK
7,00 €, ohne BDR-WK
*Anmeldungen:* Für Einzelfahrer ist keine Voranmeldung erforderlich.
Es wird eine Mannschafts-/ bzw. Gruppenwertung durchgeführt, bei der die 3 stärksten vorangemeldeten Gruppen eine Auszeichnung erhalten.
Nachmeldungen am Start sind möglich.
*Versicherung:* Der Veranstalter übernimmt keine Haftung bei Unfällen, Diebstahl und anderen Schadensfällen. Jeder Teilnehmer fährt auf eigenes Risiko und Verantwortung. Mit der Anmeldung wird der Haftungsausschluss des Veranstalters anerkannt.
*Hinweise:* Es gilt die Ausschreibung Countrytourenfahren (CTF) des BDR in der aktuellen Fassung.
Das sichtbare Tragen einer Rückennummer ist vorgeschrieben.
Mit der Anmeldung zu dieser Veranstaltung hat sich der Teilnehmer einverstanden erklärt, dass von ihm Bild-/ Tonaufnahmen hergestellt werden können.
Es besteht Helmpflicht.
Die Bestimmungen der StVO sind einzuhalten. Die Veranstaltung unterliegt auch dem hessischen Waldgesetz. Das Durchfahren von Natur- und Waldschutzgebieten ist strengstens verboten. Mit typischen Gefahren von land- und forstwirtschaftlichen Wegen ist zu rechnen.
Besondere Rücksicht ist auf Wanderer und Spaziergänger zu nehmen.
*Kontakt:* Peter Drnec
Albanstraße 26
65795 Hattersheim
Tel.: 06190-8020691
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## Velophil74 (22. Februar 2019)

schöne Sache und die Wettervorhersage ist ja top .... gibt es bei der CTF StaufenBike eigentlich Verpflegungsstationen?


----------



## hallotv (23. Februar 2019)

Wenn sich nichts geändert hat, und warum sollte es das, gibt es die üblichen Tische mit dem Üblichen, der Tee ist warm.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Velophil74 (25. Februar 2019)

hallotv schrieb:


> Wenn sich nichts geändert hat, und warum sollte es das, gibt es die üblichen Tische mit dem Üblichen, der Tee ist warm.



So war es... schöne Veranstaltung übrigens! Strecke war super ausgeschildert und das Wetter natürlich grandios.


----------



## hallotv (26. Februar 2019)

Ja, die Strecke ist schön. Bei meiner letzten Teilnahme gab es noch viele Eisplatten und andere schöne Dinge...
Auf dem Boden, nicht auf den Tischen


----------



## uwe50 (5. März 2019)

*Mehrtagestouren 2019*
*siehe untenstehende Ausschreibungen zum Herunterladen. *

*Anmeldefrist für die beiden unten angegebenen Veranstaltungen ist der Sonntag, 31. März 2019*




*Vier Tagestouren über Fronleichnam 2019 in der Saverne*
Die Veranstaltung wird vom MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis organisiert. Jeder nimmt in eigener Verantwortung teil. Mobilität mit einem eigenen Auto oder als Mitfahrer ist unter anderem Voraussetzung für die Teilnahme.

Mitfahrtreff-Touren Saverne (Fronleichnam)
Adobe Acrobat Dokument 235.0 KB
Download





*Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen vom Sa, 28.09. bis So, 06.10.2019*
Die Veranstaltung wird vom MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis organisiert. Jeder nimmt in eigener Verantwortung teil. Eine ganze Woche an den Hängen der Südvogesen "Trail-Surfen". Untergebracht sind wir in bis zu zwei Ferienwohnungen. Die Vermieter selbst sind passionierte Mountainbiker und zeigen uns Jahr für Jahr neue Strecken.

Mitfahrtreff HerbstTourenwoche Südvogese
Adobe Acrobat Dokument 635.6 KB
Download


----------



## uwe50 (8. März 2019)

*CTF Mainz (Panorama Tour)
Sonntag, 10. März⋅09:00 bis 15:30*
Radsporthalle
Heuerstraße 42, 55129 Mainz, Deutschland

Beschreibung:
*Eine Veranstaltung vom MRSV*

Die Strecken der CTF beginnen in Hechtsheim und führen über Ebersheim und Sörgenloch nach Zornheim. Nach der Streckenteilung führt die kurze Variante über Mommenheim und Gau-Bischofheim zurück nach Lauben-heim und Hechtsheim. Die längere Strecke macht einen Bogen über Hahn-heim, Schwabsburg, Nierstein, Nackenheim und Bodenheim.

*Strecken, GPS-Daten und Höhenprofile: *
CTF Tour 1 40km
CTF Tour 2 64km

Die Streckenpläne, GPS-Daten und Höhenprofile findest Du ab Ende Februar auf unserer Webseite www.mrsv.de.

Hinweis für GPS-Nutzer: Es gelten immer die am Veranstaltungstag ausgeschilderten und markierten Strecken.

*Startgelder:*
5.- € für BDR-Mitglieder mit aktueller roter Wertungskarte
7.– € für Nicht-BDR-Mitglieder
Kinder und Jugendliche bis einschließlich 18 Jahren sind vom Startgeld befreit.

*Teilnahmeberechtigt*: 
Hobbyradler sowie Radsportler aller Leistungsklassen
Jugendliche unter 14 Jahren nur in Begleitung Erwachsener.

*Einzelanmeldung*:
Um das Anmeldeverfahren für alle Teilnehmer in diesem Jahr zügiger zu gestalten setzen wir das elektronische Anmeldesystem Scan & Bike ein. Dafür halten wir Startunterlagen mit QR-Code für Gastfahrer vor; einfacher ist es, wenn Du im Vorfeld Deinen persönlichen QR-Code bei http://scan.bike/ generierst.

*Voranmeldung*: 
Für Einzelfahrer ist keine Voranmeldung nötig.


----------



## IG-Taunus (20. März 2019)

*IG Taunus Tagestour rund um den Spitzweiher*

Die MTB-März-Tagestour der IG Taunus startet am Bahnhof Frankfurt am Main – Stadion. Mit dieser Tour wollen wir uns in eine neue Saison einfahren. Entsprechend werden wir gemütlich fahren und in der Ebene mit wenigen Höhenmetern zu kämpfen haben. Der Anteil an naturfesten Wegen wird hoch sein, die höchste Schwierigkeitsklasse bleibt S0 gemäß Singletrail-Skala. Tourguides sind Urs und Klaus.

*Sonntag, 24. März 2019, 10.00 Uhr*, 
Bahnhof Frankfurt am Main – Stadion, Flughafenstraße 105, 60528 Frankfurt mit genügend Parkplätzen.

Wir starten gemeinsam auf der gleichen Strecke. Je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung können wir uns auf der Strecke in zwei Gruppen aufteilen, die sich in Tempo und Tourenlänge unterscheiden.

- 42 km umfasst die geplante Tour bei weniger als 100 Höhenmetern.  
- 35 km eine um 7 km verkürzte Variante.

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt sind.

Anmeldung per E-Mail über diesen Link an [email protected]


----------



## uwe50 (23. März 2019)

‍♀️ Tagestour von morgen, Sonntag, 24. März.

Wir sind die Tour gestern nochmals abgefahren. Die Wege sind gut angetrocknet. Links und rechts der Trails findet man teilweise schon saftiges grün. Der Frühling ist da 

*Wer kurzfristig an der Tour teilnehmen will, kann dies ohne Anmeldung tun.* Wir treffen uns um 10 Uhr am Bahnhof Frankfurt Stadion (Link siehe Ausschreibung). Wir gehen davon aus, dass es für die Meisten die erste Tour in diesem Jahr sein wird und fahren entsprechend "gemütlich".


----------



## hallotv (23. März 2019)

"S0", schaffe ich das ?


----------



## 747-8 (24. März 2019)

hallotv schrieb:


> "S0", schaffe ich das ?


Kommt auf das Fahrrad an mit dem Du mitfährst.
Bis gleich


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. April 2019)

Die Uhren sind umgestellt und wir starten wiederum unsere regelmäßigen Treffs. Über die Links in der Ausschreibung erfährst Du wirklich alles, was "Neu-Mitfahrerer" wissen wollen.

*Bitte an ausreichendes Licht denken, da die Sonne um 19:57 untergeht.*
Einige Wege sind noch mit kleineren umgefallenen Bäumen versperrt. Wir versuchen - was immer geht - beiseite zu schieben und die Wege frei zu machen.

*Dienstag, 02.04.19, 18:30 - ca. 20:15 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (2. April 2019)

Bin dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (2. April 2019)

Bin dabei   Gruß Kurt


----------



## hallotv (2. April 2019)

Es gab ja Leute, die gewollt hätten, aber deren Leben von Arbeit geprägt ist... Donnerstag dann, wenn`regnet .


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. April 2019)

*Donnerstag, 04.04.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*Die Tour fällt heute wetterbedingt aus*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. April 2019)

*Es gibt noch freie Plätze bei der MTB-Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen vom Samstag 28.09 bis Sonntag 06.10.2019*

Die Veranstaltung wird vom MTB-Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis initiiert. Jeder nimmt in eigener Verantwortung teil. Eine ganze Woche an den Hängen der Südvogesen "Trail-Surfen". Untergebracht sind wir in bis zu zwei Ferienwohnungen. Die Vermieter selbst sind passionierte Mountainbiker und zeigen uns Jahr für Jahr neue Strecken.
Hier kannst Du die Ausschreibung herunterladen.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. April 2019)

*Bitte an ausreichendes Licht denken, da die Sonne um 19:57 untergeht.*
Einige Wege sind noch mit kleineren umgefallenen Bäumen versperrt. Wir versuchen - was immer geht - beiseite zu schieben und die Wege frei zu machen.

*Dienstag, 09.04.19, 18:30 - ca. 20:15 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt194 (9. April 2019)

Bin dabei.Kurt


----------



## hallotv (9. April 2019)

Ich wohl auch. Ohne E, auch ohne Fitness :-(.


----------



## jodi2 (9. April 2019)

Und wie wars? Ich wollte erst mit, konnte aber wegen meiner Frau nicht, aber ich bin schon auf meinen meinen 45min nach Hause genau um diese Zeit sowas was von klatschnass geworden, da war ich dann gar nicht mehr so traurig...
Ich hoffe Do ist wieder eine Chance?


----------



## hallotv (10. April 2019)

Gelungene Veranstaltung. Thomasthehero ist dann gefahren, auch wenn es auf dem Weg dorthin schon geregnet hat. Nur Spinner, -Urs und Kurt, die nur MTB fahren, weil sie unterwegs Bäume wegsägen können -. Hat etwas getröpfelt, mehr nicht, war gut.
Donnerstag fällt aus für Leute, die sich dienstags gedrückt haben ...


----------



## jodi2 (10. April 2019)

Wie schaut es aus morgen? Da ich direkt vom Büro aus komme muss ich gleich mit dem passenden Rad ins Büro fahren und müsste es schon am Vorabend bzw. spätestens frühmorgens wissen...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. April 2019)

*Donnerstag, 11.04.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Ausreichend Licht mitnehmen, vor allem  für die Heimfahrt.*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


Anhang anzeigen 848648

*IG Taunus Tagestour "Auf in den Frühling" am So. 14.04.19*
Die MTB-April-Tagestour der IG Taunus startet am Bus-Bahnhof in Hofheim am Taunus. Der Anteil an naturfesten Wegen wird hoch sein, die höchste Schwierigkeitsklasse ist S1 gemäß Singletrail-Skala. Tourguides sind Klaus und Urs.

*Sonntag, 14. April 2019, 10.15 Uhr,*
Bahnhof Hofheim (RB, RE, S2), Ausgang Ost beim Busbahnhof.
Infos zum Parken in Hofheim

Wir starten gemeinsam auf der gleichen Strecke. Je nach Gruppenzusammensetzung können wir uns auf der Strecke in zwei Gruppen aufteilen, die sich in Tempo und Tourenlänge unterscheiden.

- 35 km umfasst die geplante Tour bei etwa 950 Höhenmetern. 
- 30 km und 700 Höhenmeter die weniger anstrengende Variante.

Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Zum Ende der Tour ist eine Einkehr geplant.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

 Eine Anmeldung ist nicht notwendig.


----------



## jodi2 (10. April 2019)

>*Donnerstag, 11.04.19, 18:00 Uhr*

Danke. Dabei! Sofern ich mit meinem komischen ungefederten Gravelbike da nicht fehl am Platz bin...


----------



## Kurt194 (11. April 2019)

Hallo Urs.Bin um 18:00 Uhr am Ehrenmal und am Sonntag den 14.04.2019 um !0:00 Uhr auch dabei.


----------



## hallotv (12. April 2019)

Sonntag fahre ich auch. Hoffentlich ist die Strecke frei...


----------



## einrad (14. April 2019)

Moin moin Urs 

Bin auf der anreise zum startpunkt in hofheim. Bis gleich 

einrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einrad (14. April 2019)

Schoene runde heute mit ein wenig Schnee am Wegesrand.  Danke Urs und Klaus fuers vorerkunden , Schnee wegschippen und guiden .

Viele Gruesse,

Einrad


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. April 2019)

*Bitte an ausreichendes Licht denken, da die Sonne um 19:57 untergeht.*
Einige Wege sind noch mit kleineren umgefallenen Bäumen versperrt. Wir versuchen - was immer geht - beiseite zu schieben und die Wege frei zu machen.

*Dienstag, 16.04.19, 18:30 - ca. 20:15 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## mtbikerFFM (16. April 2019)

Bin dabei


----------



## 747-8 (16. April 2019)

Bin dabei


----------



## hallotv (16. April 2019)

Ich auch.


----------



## Kurt194 (16. April 2019)

bin dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. April 2019)

*Donnerstag, 18.04.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Denkt allenfalls an das Licht für die Heimfahrt.*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (17. April 2019)

Bin dabei und ohne Hilfsmotor


----------



## Kurt194 (17. April 2019)

Bin auch dabei .(mit E-Bike)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MiSi66 (17. April 2019)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. April 2019)

*Sonnenuntergang um 20:32 *
Einige Wege sind noch mit kleineren umgefallenen Bäumen versperrt. Wir versuchen - was immer geht - beiseite zu schieben und die Wege frei zu machen.

*Dienstag, 23.04.19, 18:30 - ca. 20:15 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## 747-8 (23. April 2019)

Dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (23. April 2019)

Ich komme auch.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. April 2019)

*Donnerstag, 25.04.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Denkt allenfalls an das Licht für die Heimfahrt.*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (24. April 2019)

Dabei ohne E


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (24. April 2019)

Ich werde diese und die nächste Woche vermutlich nicht können :-(. Dann aber wieder.


----------



## 747-8 (24. April 2019)

hallotv schrieb:


> Ich werde diese und die nächste Woche vermutlich nicht können :-(. Dann aber wieder.


Wir warten bis 5 nach!


----------



## hallotv (24. April 2019)

Fahrt lieber pünktlich los, 5 Min. mehr Sonne...


----------



## Kurt194 (25. April 2019)

bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. April 2019)

*Sonnenuntergang um 20:43*
Einige Wege sind noch mit kleineren umgefallenen Bäumen versperrt. Wir versuchen - was immer geht - beiseite zu schieben und die Wege frei zu machen.

*Dienstag, 30.04.19, 18:30 - ca. 20:15 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


*Vormerken Sonntag, 5. Mai 19, 10 Uhr:*
https://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/ig-taunus-tourenausschreibungen.573997/page-22#post-15871725


----------



## Kurt194 (30. April 2019)

bin dabei.


----------



## 747-8 (30. April 2019)

Wenn ich nicht im Stau stecken bleibe, bin ich dabei.
Aber mit Motor, da ich mein Fully heute schon durch die Dautphetaler Berge gescheucht habe


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. Mai 2019)

*Donnerstag, 02.05.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So um 20:10 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Denkt allenfalls an das Licht für die Heimfahrt.*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
www.dimb-ig-taunus.de
Archiv
Termine

Anhang anzeigen 834261

*"Kurz und knapp"-Infos der DIMB IG Taunus Mai 2019*

*Inhaltsverzeichnis*

Aktuelles "Trail Tolerenz"
IG Taunus Tagestour "Trailspaß im Taunus" am So. 05.05.
Tourenwoche in den Südvogesen Sa., 28.9. bis So., 6.10.19
Stärke die Mountainbike Lobby als Vereinsmitglied
Erste Hilfe bei einem MTB-Unfall
Zu guter Letzt: Peter Wohlleben im GEO-Interview


----------



## BiggiBeck (2. Mai 2019)

Wenn es trocken bleibt, bin ich heute dabei


----------



## Smend (2. Mai 2019)

Wir kommen zu dritt! 
Bis gleich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwe50 (3. Mai 2019)

Anhang anzeigen 854395

*IG Taunus Tagestour "Trailspaß im Taunus" am So. 05.05.19*

Die MTB-Mai-Tagestour der IG Taunus startet von Kronberg aus. Die Tour führt uns auf den Feldberg, über den Altkönig nach Kronberg zurück. Der Anteil an Singletrails ist bergauf hoch. Bergab fahren wir auf anspruchsvollen Trails. Wir sind auf Trails  der Schwierigkeitsklasse S1 bis S2 gemäß Singletrail-Skala unterwegs. Die Tour ist für Anfänger nicht geeignet! Tourguides sind Ariane und Nina. 
*
Sonntag, 05. Mai 2019, 10.00 Uhr*
Sportgelämnde MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg

Parkplätze sind ausreichend vorhanden.
Die maximale Teilnehmerzahl beträgt 12 Personen.
- 35 km umfasst die geplante Tour bei etwa 1000 Höhenmetern.
Bitte ausreichend Getränke und Verpflegung für unterwegs mitnehmen. Zum Ende der Tour ist eine Einkehr geplant.
Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.
Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Eine Anmeldung ist per Mail erforderlich: [email protected]


----------



## Deleted 498540 (4. Mai 2019)

Guten Tag, 

ich bin sehr neu hier. Ich habe diese Seite https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/ig-news/ gefunden, in der auf die morgige Fahrt mit Thomas H. hingewiesen wird. Könnte man mir bitte ein paar Informationen geben zu dem geplanten Schwierigkeitsgrad der Strecke, muss man eine Teilnehmergebühr zahlen? Findet das statt? 

Besten Dank für etwaige Antwort und ein schönes Radfahrwochenende an alle die Radfahren.


----------



## hallotv (4. Mai 2019)

Hallo Lauch ,
das kostet nix. Allerdings ist Anmeldung nötig weil sinnvoll, Gruppen können nicht ohne Probleme grenzenlos groß sein.

Manchmal kann man auch ohne Anmeldung reinrutschen, das ist aber absolute Ausnahme und sollte dies auch bleiben.

Informationen über die Schwierigkeitsgrade findest Du im Internet, die Einteilung in S0 bis S5 ist recht allgemein gültig.
Have a look: http://www.singletrail-skala.de/
Da siehst Du in etwa, was gemeint ist.

Viel Spaß am kalten Sonntach,
TV


----------



## Deleted 498540 (4. Mai 2019)

Danke für die Antwort. Woooo würde ich denn die Anmeldung finden? Könntest du mir da helfen? 
Ich dachte, das sei so wie hier in dem Forum zu lesen ist? Es wird eine Tour gepostet, ein paar Leute sagen zu (Neuankömmlinge müssen den Zettel ausgefüllt mitbringen) und los geht's.


----------



## hallotv (5. Mai 2019)

Wer lesen kann hat Vorteile...
"Eine Anmeldung ist per Mail erforderlich: [email protected]"
Comprende?


----------



## Deleted 498540 (5. Mai 2019)

Das liest sich sehr freundlich und einladend. Es ist immer schön, wenn man höflich um Hilfe bittet und eine ebenso höfliche Antwort erhält. 
Diese Tour meinte ich jedoch nicht, sondern die von Thomas H. geführte "Tour über die OBM-Strecke", was man auch in meiner ersten Frage lesen kann.


----------



## 747-8 (5. Mai 2019)

SuperLauch69 schrieb:


> Guten Tag,
> ich bin sehr neu hier. Ich habe diese Seite https://www.dimb-ig-taunus.de/ig-news/ gefunden, in der auf die morgige Fahrt mit Thomas H. hingewiesen wird. Könnte man mir bitte ein paar Informationen geben zu dem geplanten Schwierigkeitsgrad der Strecke, muss man eine Teilnehmergebühr zahlen? Findet das statt?
> Besten Dank für etwaige Antwort und ein schönes Radfahrwochenende an alle die Radfahren.



Hallo,
bin leider etwas spät für heute dran.

aber die Tour mit Thomas H. wird vom Verein Mountain Sports durchgeführt.
Mehr Info`s gibt's unter: http://www.mountain-sports-ev.de/
Die fahren immer am Sonntag von der Hohemark aus.

Um diese nächtliche Uhrzeit war "hallotv" wahrscheinlich nicht mehr ganz wach , ich entschuldige mich mal hiermit für die Antwort #4832 von Ihm. 

Hoffe, ich konnte dir mit meiner Antwort helfen.

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## Deleted 498540 (5. Mai 2019)

Hallo 747-8. 
Danke für die Antwort. Das ist sehr hilfreich und hört sich gut an. Ich werde hoffentlich einen der nächsten Termine mitmachen können.


----------



## hallotv (5. Mai 2019)

Sag`ich doch, wer lesen kann, hätte Vorteile gehabt ))


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. Mai 2019)

*Sonnenuntergang um 20:54*

*Dienstag, 07.05.19, 18:30 - ca. 20:30 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## 747-8 (6. Mai 2019)

Dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (7. Mai 2019)

Auch dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (7. Mai 2019)

ich komme auch


----------



## Friendlyman (7. Mai 2019)

Bin dabei


----------



## einrad (7. Mai 2019)

Ich Sattel meinen Drahtesel ebenfalls....

Bis gleich Jens


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountini (7. Mai 2019)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> *Sonnenuntergang um 20:54*
> 
> *Dienstag, 07.05.19, 18:30 - ca. 20:30 Uhr
> ! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
> ...


----------



## Mountini (7. Mai 2019)

Ich bin auch dabei. Bis gleich.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Mai 2019)

*Donnerstag, 09.05.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Sonnenuntergang 20:57*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

*

16:05 - Die Tour findet heute aufgrund der Nässe nicht statt! 
*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. Mai 2019)

*Sonnenuntergang um 21:04*

*Dienstag, 14.05.19, 18:30 - ca. 20:30 Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## Kurt194 (13. Mai 2019)

bin morgen dabei.


----------



## einrad (13. Mai 2019)

Ebenfalls mit von der Partie.....

Viele Gruesse,

Einrad


----------



## 747-8 (14. Mai 2019)

Auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. Mai 2019)

*Donnerstag, 16.05.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Sonnenuntergang 21:04*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 0151 . 589 . 143 . 97
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

747-8


----------



## Kurt194 (16. Mai 2019)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. Mai 2019)

*Sonnenuntergang um 21:13*


*Dienstag, 21.05.19, 18:30 - ca. 20:30 Uhr
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum.
*
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*einrad*



Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einrad (21. Mai 2019)

*UPDATE* ******** *ABSAGE Gundelhard Tour Wetter bedingt am Dienstag 21.05.2019 **************UPDATE*

Circa 12 Grad mit einer 80% bis 90% Regenwahrscheinlichkeit laut derzeitiger Wettervorhersage für heut Abend im Vorder-Taunus.
Durch die Regenmengen der letzten 24 Stunden ist der Boden entsprechend aufgeweicht. Ich sage somit Wetter bedingt die geplante Tour ab am Dienstag . Hoffen wir auf besseres Wetter mit weniger Niederschlag und höheren Temperaturen in den kommenden Tagen .-) 
Wo ist eigentlich der Frühling 2019 geblieben?
Nasse Grüße,
EINRAD

********* Ausfall Regen bedingt am Dienstag 21.05.2019 ***********


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. Mai 2019)

*Donnerstag, 23.05.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Sonnenuntergang 21:16*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (22. Mai 2019)

Wenn ich es schaffe, bin ich dabei


----------



## hallotv (22. Mai 2019)

Ich würde gerne mal wieder, falls ich nicht Straße fahren muß, bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## Kurt194 (23. Mai 2019)

bin auch dabei.


----------



## einrad (23. Mai 2019)

Heute sattel ich meinen Drahtesel ebenfalls und radel mit

bis denne

Einrad


----------



## MiSi66 (23. Mai 2019)

ich bin dabei um sechs Uhr ohne Italiener


----------



## ndias (23. Mai 2019)

Gerade gefunden... heute kann ich nicht, knie schmerzen... welche Fahrrad ist besser? hardtail oder enduro?


----------



## 747-8 (23. Mai 2019)

ndias schrieb:


> welches Fahrrad ist besser? hardtail oder enduro?


Hardtail langt, Fully ist besser!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pollifax (23. Mai 2019)

Bin heute dabei. -joachim


----------



## uwe50 (25. Mai 2019)

*MTB - Touren über Himmelfahrt in der Saverne
Donnerstag 30. Mai bis Sonntag, 2. Juni 2019*
*(auch tageweise)*


Ich nutze die Tage, um die Strecken für die (ausgebuchten) Fronleichnam-Touren-Tage abzufahren und/oder neue Varianten zu entdecken.

1 Mitfahrer(in) kann ich für alle vier Tage mitnehmen. Unterkunft im Hotel mit ca. 50 EUR/Einzelzimmer/Nacht. Der Preis für Doppelzimmer liegt so bei 70 EUR / Nacht.

Interessierte melden sich bitte per E-Mail an [email protected], über WhatsApp oder unter 0151 . 182 - 483.80

uwe50


----------



## AGNBAG (26. Mai 2019)

Bin am 30.5 und 6.6.19 im Urlaub.Gruss Artur


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. Mai 2019)

*Dienstag, 28.05.19, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


uwe50


uwe50 schrieb:


> *MTB - Touren über Himmelfahrt in der Saverne
> Donnerstag 30. Mai bis Sonntag, 2. Juni 2019*
> *(auch tageweise)*
> 
> ...




****** Treffen ist heute "wetterbedingt" abgesagt ***** *


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. Mai 2019)

*Donnerstag, 23.05.19, -- fällt aus ---
Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*


*
MTB - Touren über Himmelfahrt in der Saverne
Donnerstag 30. Mai bis Sonntag, 2. Juni 2019*
*(auch tageweise)*


Ich nutze die Tage, um die Strecken für die (ausgebuchten) Fronleichnam-Touren-Tage abzufahren und/oder neue Varianten zu entdecken.

Interessierte melden sich bitte für Treffpunkt per E-Mail an [email protected], über WhatsApp oder unter 0151 . 182 - 483.80

uwe50


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (3. Juni 2019)

*Dienstag, 04.06.19, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. Juni 2019)

*Donnerstag, 06.06.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Sonnenuntergang 21:29*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an i[email protected]

uwe50


----------



## Kurt194 (6. Juni 2019)

ich bin dabei


----------



## Mountini (6. Juni 2019)

Bin auch dabei. )


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. Juni 2019)

*Dienstag, 11.06.19, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (11. Juni 2019)

Dabei ohne E


----------



## Friendlyman (11. Juni 2019)

Dabei ohne E...


----------



## einrad (11. Juni 2019)

Bin mit am start heute...

Einrad


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. Juni 2019)

*Donnerstag, 13.06.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
*Sonnenuntergang 21:34*

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (13. Juni 2019)

Der Urs meint bestimmt Donnerstag den 13.*06*.19
Bin dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (13. Juni 2019)

bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountini (13. Juni 2019)

Bin dabei.  
Christina


----------



## einrad (13. Juni 2019)

Heute mit E support dabei......

Einrad


----------



## fast-fred (13. Juni 2019)

Hallo, 
Bin auch mal wieder dabei mit meinem Wasserträger.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. Juni 2019)

*Dienstag, 18.06.19, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*Anmeldung hier im Forum.

einrad*


----------



## 747-8 (17. Juni 2019)

Dabei


----------



## einrad (18. Juni 2019)

heute mit bio bike dabei und einen weiteren Teilnehmer im schlepp. 

bis später einrad


----------



## fast-fred (18. Juni 2019)

Komme auch mit meinem Bruder


----------



## Frank (18. Juni 2019)

vielleicht sieht man sich heute abend unterwegs ... ich komm daheim erst gegen 1900 los


----------



## fast-fred (18. Juni 2019)

Bei uns klappt es doch nicht. Bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. Juni 2019)

*Donnerstag, 20.06.19 fällt aus
weiter gehts am ...

 Dienstag, 25.06.19, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (24. Juni 2019)

*Es wird heiß,*
aber ich bin dabei!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (26. Juni 2019)

*Donnerstag, 27.06.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. Juli 2019)

*Dienstag, 02.07.19, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


uwe50


----------



## einrad (2. Juli 2019)

bin am start heut Abend bei den angenehmen Temperaturen.....

bis denne Einrad


----------



## 747-8 (2. Juli 2019)

Auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiggiBeck (2. Juli 2019)

Bin auch dabei, dann bekomme ich ja mal meinen verliehenen Schlauch zurück


----------



## fast-fred (2. Juli 2019)

Sind auch dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (3. Juli 2019)

bin wieder da und morgen dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (3. Juli 2019)

*Donnerstag, 04.07.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## Kurt194 (4. Juli 2019)

war gestern zu schnell mit dem anmelden . bin heute dabei


----------



## 747-8 (4. Juli 2019)

Auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. Juli 2019)

*Dienstag, 09.07.19, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## fast-fred (9. Juli 2019)

Bin dabei.


----------



## einrad (9. Juli 2019)

Bin untereegs zum startpunkt rote muehle....bis gleich
 einrad


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. Juli 2019)

*Donnerstag, 11.07.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt194 (10. Juli 2019)

bin morgen dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. Juli 2019)

@Kurt194 und sonstige

*Wetterbedingt sage ich die heutige Runde ab*
Die Natur soll sich ungestört am Regen freuen 

Urs


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. Juli 2019)

*Dienstag, 16.07.19, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## mtbikerFFM (15. Juli 2019)

Bin mal wieder dabei


----------



## -mats- (15. Juli 2019)

Sieht bei mir terminlich auch gut aus, ich bin dabei!

(hoffentlich wirds nicht ganz so schnell wie letztes mal )


----------



## einrad (16. Juli 2019)

heute bin ich mit von der partie,

bis später

einrad


----------



## hallotv (16. Juli 2019)

Ich auch mal wieder. Also bitte langsam...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. Juli 2019)

*Donnerstag, 18.07.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## -mats- (18. Juli 2019)

Ich bin heute dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (18. Juli 2019)

Wenn das Wetter stimmt, komme ich auch.


----------



## Kurt194 (18. Juli 2019)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. Juli 2019)

*Dienstag, 23.07.19, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## -mats- (22. Juli 2019)

Ich bin morgen mit dabei!


----------



## 747-8 (23. Juli 2019)

Leider doch nicht


----------



## einrad (23. Juli 2019)

Bei der hitze heute nehme ich e- support bis spaeter. Frohes schwitzen 
Einrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. Juli 2019)

*Donnerstag, 25.07.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## BiggiBeck (25. Juli 2019)

Komme heute mit


----------



## Kurt194 (25. Juli 2019)

komme auch mit.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. Juli 2019)

*Dienstag, 30.07.19, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## -mats- (30. Juli 2019)

Sollte klappen, bin heute dabei!


----------



## fast-fred (30. Juli 2019)

Bin heute auch dabei nah 2 Wochen Zwangs Pause.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (31. Juli 2019)

*Donnerstag, 01.08.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## BiggiBeck (31. Juli 2019)

Bin dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (31. Juli 2019)

komme auch mit.


----------



## 747-8 (1. August 2019)

Auch dabei, aber wegen Trainingsdefizit und 
eigenem Unvermögen heute mit E!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (1. August 2019)

Sollte bei mir auch klappen! Bis später ...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. August 2019)

*Dienstag, 06.08.19, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Wetterbedingt ist die Tour abgesagt ...*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. August 2019)

*Donnerstag, 08.08.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## einrad (7. August 2019)

Bin am Start in Hofheim und Sattel und lad schon mal den bike Akku auf .-)

Bis denne
 Einrad


----------



## BiggiBeck (8. August 2019)

komme heute mit


----------



## -mats- (8. August 2019)

Sollte heute bei mir auch klappen!


----------



## Kurt194 (8. August 2019)

leider heute nicht .Achillessehne ist gereizt und ich auch. Viel Spaß


----------



## 747-8 (8. August 2019)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (8. August 2019)

Bin auch dabei. Mit neuer Sattelstütze, ohne Akku


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. August 2019)

*Sonnenuntergang 20:49 - Bitte unbedingt Belichtung mitnehmen. Bis zur Rückkehr zur Roten Mühle könnte es 21:15 Uhr werden


Dienstag, 13.08.19, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (13. August 2019)

Bin mit E heute dabei


----------



## fast-fred (13. August 2019)

Bin heute auch dabei


----------



## 0Alex0 (13. August 2019)

Hey Servus, wollt mal fragen wo ihr immer so unterwegs seid, bin auch aus dem Taunus ( Kriftel ).

Lg


----------



## to406ki (13. August 2019)

Komme auch mit


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. August 2019)

*Donnerstag, 08.08.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


*Wetterbedingt ist die Tour abgesagt ...*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. August 2019)

Am Sonntag gehts dafür weiter - hoffentlich bei besserem Wetter ....





*IG Taunus Tagestour zu den Zacken am So. 18. August 2019 ab Oberursel*

Die DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour im August führt - wo immer möglich auf Singletrails - rund um den Feldberg mit einem Abstecher zum Lümmelfelsen (beim Großen Zacken). In der Tour sind 500 Meter der Downhill Strecke sowie der komplette Flowtrails Feldberg vom Windeck bis zur Hohemark enthalten.

Die Tour ist ca. 38 km lang bei etwa 1.100 Hm. Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1, kurze Streckenabschnitte S2 und eine Stelle mit S3. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen, größeren Wurzeln und kurze steile Passagen ist notwendig. Tourguides sind Urs und Klaus.

*Sonntag, 18. August 2019, 10.00 Uhr - ca. 16:00 Uhr*
Schillerturm, Altkönigstraße 127, 61440 Oberursel (Taunus)
Parkplätze sind in der Umgebung vorhanden

Da wir erst nach der Tour einkehren, nehmt ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille, Ersatzschlauch.Ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes MTB ist notwendig.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail an [email protected].


----------



## uwe50 (17. August 2019)

*Heute Abend: **MTK-Radnacht*

Rundfahrt vom Landratsamt zum Flörsheimer Bootshaus
Hofheim am Taunus, Samstag, 17. August 2019 (von 18:30 Uhr bis 21:30 Uhr)

*Veranstaltungsort*
Landratsamt Hofheim
Am Kreishaus 1-5
65719 Hofheim am Taunus


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. August 2019)

*Sonnenuntergang 20:36 - Bitte unbedingt Belichtung mitnehmen. 


Dienstag, 20.08.19, 18:30 Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 15 . 89 . 61 . 311.

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*747-8*


----------



## -mats- (20. August 2019)

Wetter scheint ja zu halten, dann bin ich dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (20. August 2019)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## einrad (21. August 2019)

*Donnerstag, 22.08.19, 18:00 Uhr mit BELEUCHTUNG BITTE *

*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum online bitte.

*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Einrad


----------



## to406ki (22. August 2019)

bin dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (22. August 2019)

ich bin dabei


----------



## to406ki (28. August 2019)

Hallo, morgen 18 uhr ??? würde wer mit fahren?

Am Sa. ist
*ADFC bike-night 2019*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (31. August 2019)

*Sonnenuntergang um 20:08 - Bitte ausreichende Beleuchtung für die letzte Meile bereit halten 

Dienstag, 03.09.19, 18:30  
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kraksler (2. September 2019)

Hi,
Wie ich schon per Mail geschrieben habe, komme ich auch mit. 

Leider kann ich immer noch nicht das Haftungsausschluss-Pdf runterladen. Du wolltest es glaube mitbringen. 


Bis morgen

Ralph


----------



## to406ki (3. September 2019)

Wenn es passt, komm ich auch.


----------



## 747-8 (3. September 2019)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## -mats- (3. September 2019)

Ich komme auch zur Gundelhardt


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. September 2019)

*Donnerstag, 05.09.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Wir starten mit montierter ausreichende Beleuchtung  

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## BiggiBeck (5. September 2019)

Fahre Heute mit


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. September 2019)

*Sonnenuntergang um 19:41 - Bitte ausreichende Beleuchtung für die letzte Meile bereit halten 

Dienstag, 10.09.19, 18:30  
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## einrad (10. September 2019)

Bin dabei heut abend und habe den Drahtesel gepackt ...
Einrad


----------



## to406ki (10. September 2019)

Komme auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. September 2019)

*Donnerstag, 12.09.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Wir starten mit montierter ausreichende Beleuchtung 

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (11. September 2019)

Damit ich einen Grund habe, meine diversen platten MTBs herzurichten: Dabei.


----------



## -mats- (12. September 2019)

Ich sollte es heute auch schaffen!


----------



## 747-8 (12. September 2019)

Dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. September 2019)

*Sonnenuntergang um 19:36 - Bitte ausreichende Beleuchtung für die letzte Meile bereit halten 

Dienstag, 17.09.19, 18:30  
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 0173 . 67 - 62 . 62 . 0
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*einrad*


----------



## -mats- (17. September 2019)

Ich komme!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (18. September 2019)

*Donnerstag, 19.09.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Wir starten mit montierter ausreichende Beleuchtung 

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (19. September 2019)

Dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. September 2019)

*Nur noch weniger als 1 Std. biken bei natürlichem Licht - Bitte ausreichende Beleuchtung für die letzte Meile bereit halten 
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 erfolgen

Dienstag, 24.09.19, 18:30  
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (24. September 2019)

Dabei 
(wenn’s nicht regnet)


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. September 2019)

747-8 schrieb:


> Dabei
> (wenn’s nicht regnet)



Noch regnet es in Kronberg nicht. Aber verschiedene Wetterdienste zeigen eine Regenfront an, die bis über 20 Uhr andauern könnte.

*Ich sage hiermit die Tour wetterbedingt für heute ab*


----------



## 747-8 (24. September 2019)

Ok. Von Eppenhain sieht es auch so aus, als wird es Regen geben.
Nächster Versuch Donnerstag


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. September 2019)

*Donnerstag, 26.09.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Wir starten mit montierter ausreichenden Beleuchtung 

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50

*Ich sage hiermit die Tour nässebedingt für heute ab*


----------



## 747-8 (25. September 2019)

Dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (26. September 2019)

Klaus, sorry, das wird auch heute nichts. Wir hängen die verpassten Stunden auf dem MTB einfach ab Samstag in den Vogesen wieder an. 

*Ich sage hiermit die Tour nässebedingt für heute ab* 

Auch die Touren am nächsten 

Dienstag, 1. Oktober und
Donnerstag, 3. Oktober 
finden nicht statt, ausser jemand postet hier die Bereitschaft, eine Tour zu führen.


----------



## 747-8 (26. September 2019)

Hoffentlich haben wir dort auch besseres Wetter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Oktober 2019)

In der Hoffnung auf eine verbesserte Wettersituation:

*Donnerstag, 10.10.19, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Wir starten mit montierter ausreichende Beleuchtung 

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (10. Oktober 2019)

Dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. Oktober 2019)

*Wir starten mit fertig installierter ausreichender Beleuchtung. 
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 erfolgen

Dienstag, 15.10.19, 18:30  
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## uwe50 (15. Oktober 2019)

*Wetterbedingt sage ich die Tour von heute abend ab ...
Vorhersage Stand 19:00 Uhr 



*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. Oktober 2019)

*TOUR FÄLLT HEUTE REGENBEDINGT AUS
Donnerstag, 17.10.19, 18:00 Uhr*
Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.
Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

So spätestens gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Wir starten mit montierter ausreichender Beleuchtung 

Regeln:
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 589. 61. 311

*747-8*
Klaus


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. Oktober 2019)

* TOUR FÄLLT HEUTE REGENBEDINGT AUS *


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. Oktober 2019)

* TOUR FÄLLT HEUTE REGENBEDINGT AUS *


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. Oktober 2019)

*Wir starten mit fertig installierter ausreichender Beleuchtung. 
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 erfolgen

Dienstag, 22.10.19, 18:30  
! ab Gundelhard !  -  ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 182 . 483 . 80
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50


----------



## to406ki (22. Oktober 2019)

Ich Versuch zu kommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (22. Oktober 2019)

Bin dabei... 
Bis gleich. 
Mit Muskelrad


----------



## IG-Taunus (11. Februar 2020)

Einladung zum 4. MTB-Infoabend
*Mountainbiker "treffen" Jäger*



Dr. Nikolaus Bretschneider-Hermann und Markus Stifter (Landesjagdverband Hessen e.V.) sowie Oliver König (Jagdklub Main-Taunus e.V.) werden initial zu den Themen *"Lebensraum der heimischen Wildtiere, Hegeverpflichtung, Jagd- und Schonzeiten sowie Brut- und Setzzeiten"* frei referieren.

Es wird genügend Zeit zum Beantworten von Fragen und zum Austausch von gegenseitigen Wahrnehmungen im Wald geben. Die offene und sachliche Diskussion soll das Verständnis für die Anliegen und das Miteinander im Wald fördern.

*Dienstag, 18. Februar 2020, 19:00-20:30 Uhr*
Restaurant "Zum Goldenen Löwen", Alte Königsteiner Str. 1, 65779 Kelkheim (Taunus). Bewirtungen werden durch die Besteller bezahlt. Parkplätze befinden sich unter anderem gegenüber der Mühlwiese 12. Vom Bahnhof Kelkheim-Münster (RB12) ist das Restaurant 270 Meter entfernt.

Die Veranstaltung wird moderiert von Johannes Weinkauf (Wheels over Frankfurt Radsport e.V.) und organisiert durch die DIMB IG Taunus.

Wir freuen uns auf einen interessanten Abend und hoffen auf viele Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer.

Bitte meldet eure Teilnahme formlos an per Mail [email protected] *oder* mittels verbindlicher *Zusage* zur Veranstaltung in Facebook.


----------



## Friendlyman (11. Februar 2020)

Denkt an die Ctf am Sonntag bei Edelweiss Frankfurt. 
Rund um den Flughafen


----------



## IG-Taunus (14. Februar 2020)

*RUNDE UM DEN FRANKFURTER FLUGHAFEN*
*Absage der „Runde um den Flughafen“*
Leider müssen wir die Veranstaltung „Runde um den Frankfurter Flughafen“ kurzfristig absagen. Für Sonntag sind stattliche Böen angekündigt. Auf dem Hintergrund der Schäden, die Sabine in der vergangenen Woche hinterlassen hat, stellt das ein für uns zu großes Risiko dar. Die Veranstaltung war mit viel Liebe und Engagement von vielen HelferInnen fast fertig vorbereitet. Das nutzt allerdings nichts, wenn jemand zu Schaden käme. Bitte habt dafür Verständnis. Wir freuen uns, euch bei der Rhein-Main-Rhein-Rundfahrt oder bei der nächsten Runde um den Flughafen begrüßen zu dürfen.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. Mai 2020)

*Hallo MountainbikerInnen!
Es geht wieder los. *

*Donnerstag, 14.05.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:03Uhr 

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 589 . 143 . 97
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*747-8*


----------



## hallotv (13. Mai 2020)

Wenn ich die Aussage zum Sonnenuntergang sehe: _Muß_ ich eine dunkle Brille tragen um mitfahren zu dürfen?
Ich fahre gerne mit. Mit oder ohne?.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (13. Mai 2020)

Bin auch dabei ?


----------



## uwe50 (13. Mai 2020)

Dabei, ohne e


----------



## hallotv (15. Mai 2020)

Hallo Urs,
die Tour am 24. in Friedberg habe ich nicht gefunden :-(.
Wo muss ich denn da schauen?
Gruß,
Thomas.
PS War schön heute!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. Mai 2020)

*Dienstag, 19.05.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und verzichten auf Begrüssungsrituale. Wir fahren in Gruppen von max. 5 Personen.*

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50 


*DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour am Sonntag, 24. Mai 2020, 11:00 ab Friedrichsdorf*
Drei Gruppen zu je max. 5 Personen (auch für MTB Anfaänger). Weitere Infos über obigen Link


----------



## hallotv (18. Mai 2020)

Dabei, ohne E.


----------



## fast-fred (18. Mai 2020)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## -mats- (18. Mai 2020)

Ich bin dabei, und ich bringe noch jemand neues mit


----------



## 747-8 (19. Mai 2020)

Dabei, mit-E.

Wow, der 5000te Beitrag???


----------



## einrad (19. Mai 2020)

Bei dem super Wetter ?bin ich dabei heute abend. VG einrad

Glueckwuensche zum 5000sten Post ???


----------



## Friendlyman (20. Mai 2020)

Ich war auch dabei. War super. LG.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (21. Mai 2020)

*Tagestouren DIMB IG Taunus,Sonntag, 24. Mai 2020
Taunuskammtour ab Friedrichsdorf

Tour 1* – Anfänger (mit Mountainbike und damit gefahrene Strecken), ca. 25 km, 400 Hm, gemütliches Tempo mit Zeit, Grundlagen vom Mountainbiken kennen zu lernen *noch 2 Plätze frei*



IG-Taunus schrieb:


> *Tagestouren Sonntag, 24. Mai 2020*
> Anhang anzeigen 1044822
> *Taunuskammtour ab Friedrichsdorf
> 
> ...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. Mai 2020)

*Dienstag, 26.05.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Achtung*: 
die K-Bahn (RB12) nach Kelkheim-Hornau fällt teilweise aus oder es findet Ersatzverkehr mit Bus (ohne Fahrradmitnahme) statt. Alternativ kann man die S3 nach Bad Soden (Taunus) nehmen und dann mit dem rad über den Berg ca. 6 km, 140 Hm, ca. 30 Minuten

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und verzichten auf Begrüssungsrituale. Wir fahren in Gruppen von max. 5 Personen.*

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## -mats- (25. Mai 2020)

Bin dabei


----------



## spoe78 (25. Mai 2020)

Auch gerne wieder mit dabei.


----------



## einrad (26. Mai 2020)

die Sonne scheint die Temperaturen stiegen da geht es in den Taunus zum biken......

bin mit dabei heut abend.

VG Einrad


----------



## hallotv (26. Mai 2020)

Ich habe auch nichts Besseres vor.


----------



## fast-fred (26. Mai 2020)

Wir kommen auch


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. Mai 2020)

*Donnerstag, 28.05.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:23Uhr 

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 589 . 143 . 97
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*747-8*


----------



## SandraFFM (27. Mai 2020)

Hallo,
ich bin hier die "Neue"  bin durch Biggi auf euch gekommen. Jörg und ich würden Morgen bei der Tour gerne dabei sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (27. Mai 2020)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## spoe78 (27. Mai 2020)

Auch gerne wieder dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (27. Mai 2020)

Bin auch dabei .Kurt


----------



## BiggiBeck (27. Mai 2020)

bin dabei und bringe Sandra und Jörg mit


----------



## hallotv (28. Mai 2020)

Da fahre ich gerne mit.
Ohne E, denn E ist böse  .

Sicherlich.


----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (28. Mai 2020)

Komme gerne!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Olaf_Sulzbach (28. Mai 2020)

Mist, jetzt ist doch etwas dazwischengekommen... Viel Spaß!


----------



## uwe50 (28. Mai 2020)

Dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. Mai 2020)

*Dienstag (Wäldchestag), 02.06.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 589 . 143 . 97 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und verzichten auf Begrüssungsrituale. Wir fahren in Gruppen von max. 5 Personen.*

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*747-8*


----------



## hallotv (1. Juni 2020)

Ich denke, ich bin dabei.


----------



## uwe50 (2. Juni 2020)

ich auch


----------



## spoe78 (2. Juni 2020)

Ich bin auch gerne wieder mit dabei


----------



## IG-Taunus (3. Juni 2020)

*Donnerstag, 04.06.2020, 18:00 Uhr Abgesagt*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:29Uhr 

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.

*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und verzichten auf Begrüßungsrituale. Wir fahren in Gruppen von max. 5 Personen.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

uwe50*


----------



## hallotv (4. Juni 2020)

Wenn das Wetter nicht zu unangenehm ist, fahre ich mit.


----------



## spoe78 (4. Juni 2020)

Obgleich ich aktuell noch eher skeptisch bin, wenn das Wetter heute Abend sich noch berappeln sollte, bin ich auch gerne wieder mit dabei.


----------



## Kurt194 (4. Juni 2020)

Ab 17 Uhr Sonne und Wolken ( ohne Regen)
Bin dann auch dabei .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoe78 (4. Juni 2020)

spoe78 schrieb:


> Obgleich ich aktuell noch eher skeptisch bin, wenn das Wetter heute Abend sich noch berappeln sollte, bin ich auch gerne wieder mit dabei.



Da es grad ordentlich angefangen hat zu regnen, muss ich leider für heute Abend absagen.


----------



## Kurt194 (4. Juni 2020)

Ich sage auch ab.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. Juni 2020)

*Treffen ist für heute abgesagt ...*
Die Natur kann den Regen dringend gebrauchen ...


----------



## hallotv (4. Juni 2020)

Oh Ihr Warmduscher!!!?
Wie gut, dass ich nicht der Erste war .


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. Juni 2020)

*Dienstag, 09.06.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Achtung*:
die K-Bahn (RB12) nach Kelkheim-Hornau fällt teilweise aus oder es findet Ersatzverkehr mit Bus (ohne Fahrradmitnahme) statt. Alternativ kann man die S3 nach Bad Soden (Taunus) nehmen und dann mit dem rad über den Berg ca. 6 km, 140 Hm, ca. 30 Minuten

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00* vor der Treffzeit hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und verzichten auf Begrüssungsrituale. Wir fahren in Gruppen von max. 5 Personen.*

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Juni 2020)

Anmeldung Sebastian per WhatsApp


----------



## mtbikerFFM (9. Juni 2020)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## mtkler (9. Juni 2020)

bin dabei


----------



## hallotv (9. Juni 2020)

Ich wohl auch.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einrad (9. Juni 2020)

bin dabei und hoffe mal das es trocken bleibt heut Abend,......

Bis denne,

Jens


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. Juni 2020)

*Wir wagen es mit Regenschutz im Gepäck. Bis gleich ....*


----------



## 747-8 (9. Juni 2020)

Dabei ?‍♂️
Please: *No *Rain


----------



## 747-8 (10. Juni 2020)

?? Danke für die Super Tour gestern


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. Juni 2020)

*Dienstag, 16.06.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr*
*ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Achtung*:
die K-Bahn (RB12) nach Kelkheim-Hornau fällt teilweise aus oder es findet Ersatzverkehr mit Bus (ohne Fahrradmitnahme) statt. Alternativ kann man die S3 nach Bad Soden (Taunus) nehmen und dann mit dem rad über den Berg ca. 6 km, 140 Hm, ca. 30 Minuten

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45* hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und verzichten auf Begrüssungsrituale. Wir fahren in Gruppen von max. 5 Personen.*

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*Treffen ist für heute abgesagt ...*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (18. Juni 2020)

*Donnerstag, 18.06.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.


*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und verzichten auf Begrüßungsrituale. *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

@uwe50*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einrad (18. Juni 2020)

Bin mit am Start heut abend mit dem bio bike...und hoffe mal das es bleibt trocken...

Bis spaeter

einrad??


----------



## Kurt194 (18. Juni 2020)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. Juni 2020)

*Dienstag, 23.06.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Achtung*:
die K-Bahn (RB12) nach Kelkheim-Hornau fällt teilweise aus oder es findet Ersatzverkehr mit Bus (ohne Fahrradmitnahme) statt. Alternativ kann man die S3 nach Bad Soden (Taunus) nehmen und dann mit dem rad über den Berg ca. 6 km, 140 Hm, ca. 30 Minuten

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45* hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *


*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## einrad (22. Juni 2020)

Das e-bike ist repariert somit komme ich mit mal mit elektro support .......
Bis Dienstag,
Einrad


----------



## hallotv (22. Juni 2020)

Wenn es trocken ist/bleibt, bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## -mats- (22. Juni 2020)

Ich plane auch dabei zu sein


----------



## spoe78 (22. Juni 2020)

Ebenfalls


----------



## uwe50 (24. Juni 2020)

*Donnerstag, 25.06.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.


*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und verzichten auf Begrüßungsrituale. *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

@uwe50*


----------



## spoe78 (24. Juni 2020)

Gerne dabei


----------



## tonori (25. Juni 2020)

Hallo Uwe50, 
komme heute erstmals dazu.
Tonori


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt194 (25. Juni 2020)

Bin dabei.
Kurt


----------



## 747-8 (25. Juni 2020)

Dabei


----------



## uwe50 (29. Juni 2020)

*Dienstag, 30.06.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Achtung*:
die K-Bahn (RB12) nach Kelkheim-Hornau fällt teilweise aus oder es findet Ersatzverkehr mit Bus (ohne Fahrradmitnahme) statt. Alternativ kann man die S3 nach Bad Soden (Taunus) nehmen und dann mit dem rad über den Berg ca. 6 km, 140 Hm, ca. 30 Minuten

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45* hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *


*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (29. Juni 2020)

> *Achtung*:
> die K-Bahn (RB12) nach Kelkheim-Hornau fällt teilweise aus oder es findet Ersatzverkehr mit Bus (ohne Fahrradmitnahme) statt. Alternativ kann man die S3 nach Bad Soden (Taunus) nehmen und dann mit dem rad über den Berg ca. 6 km, 140 Hm, ca. 30 Minuten



Die K-Bahn (RB12) fährt wieder normal.

Und ich bin dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (30. Juni 2020)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## einrad (30. Juni 2020)

Einrad ebenfalls am Start heute Abend bis denne......??


----------



## spoe78 (30. Juni 2020)

Bin dabei


----------



## -mats- (30. Juni 2020)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. Juli 2020)

*Donnerstag, 02.07.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.


*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und verzichten auf Begrüßungsrituale. *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

@uwe50*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (1. Juli 2020)

Corona gemäß angemeldet ?‍?


----------



## spoe78 (2. Juli 2020)

Bin dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (2. Juli 2020)

Bin dabei


----------



## einrad (2. Juli 2020)

Einrad mit am Start heute. Die wolken ziehen hoffentlich im Norden und Süden an Hofheim vorbei....
bis später einrad


----------



## tonori (2. Juli 2020)

Bin dabei.


----------



## hallotv (2. Juli 2020)

Ich fahre auch mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mountini (2. Juli 2020)

Bin auch dabei. ?


----------



## -mats- (2. Juli 2020)

Komme auch


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. Juli 2020)

*Dienstag, 07.07.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Achtung*:
die K-Bahn (RB12) nach Kelkheim-Hornau kommt aus Richtung Frankfurt um 17:44 an. Es bleibt genügend Zeit bis zum Treffpunkt.

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45* hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *


*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (6. Juli 2020)

gerne wieder dabei


----------



## Henner88 (7. Juli 2020)

Ich werde auch versuchen (das erste Mal) dabei zu sein. Haftungserklärung bringe ich natürlich mit!


----------



## 747-8 (7. Juli 2020)

dabei


----------



## mtkler (7. Juli 2020)

dabei


----------



## 747-8 (8. Juli 2020)

*Donnerstag, 09.07.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:31Uhr 

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 589 . 143 . 97
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*747-8*


----------



## Kurt194 (9. Juli 2020)

Bin dabei .


----------



## BiggiBeck (9. Juli 2020)

ich bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Friendlyman (9. Juli 2020)

Versuche mal wieder dabei zu sein. 
LG.


----------



## einrad (9. Juli 2020)

Einrad mit am Start heut abend.

Bis spaeter ...


----------



## spoe78 (9. Juli 2020)

Gerne dabei


----------



## Mountini (9. Juli 2020)

Bin auch dabei. ?


----------



## hallotv (9. Juli 2020)

Wenn sonst keiner will..., ich habe keine Ferien und fahre mit.


----------



## mtkler (9. Juli 2020)

dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. Juli 2020)

*Dienstag, 14.07.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.
Die K-Bahn (RB12) nach Kelkheim-Hornau kommt aus Richtung Frankfurt um 17:44 an. Es bleibt genügend Zeit bis zum Treffpunkt.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45* hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *


*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (13. Juli 2020)

Dabei


----------



## spoe78 (14. Juli 2020)

Ebenfalls gerne dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tomtomba (14. Juli 2020)

bin auch mal wieder dabei..

Grüße
Tom


----------



## -mats- (14. Juli 2020)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Henner88 (14. Juli 2020)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (16. Juli 2020)

bin am Donnerstag dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. Juli 2020)

*Donnerstag, 16.07.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.


*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
*Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose**.*
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und verzichten auf Begrüßungsrituale.* 
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

@uwe50*


----------



## 747-8 (16. Juli 2020)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiggiBeck (16. Juli 2020)

nur wenn es nicht regnet dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (16. Juli 2020)

bin dabei


----------



## hallotv (16. Juli 2020)

Das wird kühl heute, oh je...


----------



## 747-8 (16. Juli 2020)

hallotv schrieb:


> Das wird kühl heute, oh je...



Es gibt kein schlechtes Wetter.
Nur schlechte Kleidung!


----------



## SandraFFM (16. Juli 2020)

Hi,
Ich schaffe es heute leider nicht, aber Jörg wird mich vertreten


----------



## FrankfurterBubb (16. Juli 2020)

Dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. Juli 2020)

*Dienstag, 21.07.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.
Die K-Bahn (RB12) nach Kelkheim-Hornau kommt aus Richtung Frankfurt um 17:44 an. Es bleibt genügend Zeit bis zum Treffpunkt.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (20. Juli 2020)

Dabei ?‍♀️


----------



## BiggiBeck (20. Juli 2020)

dabei


----------



## spoe78 (20. Juli 2020)

Gerne dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (20. Juli 2020)

Sollte bei mir auch klappen


----------



## tomtomba (21. Juli 2020)

bin auch dabei...


----------



## Henner88 (21. Juli 2020)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Juli 2020)

*Donnerstag, 23.07.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:22Uhr 

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 589 . 143 . 97
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*747-8*


----------



## hallotv (22. Juli 2020)

Erster!


----------



## spoe78 (22. Juli 2020)

Gerne dabei


----------



## uwe50 (22. Juli 2020)

Dabei ...


----------



## Kurt194 (23. Juli 2020)

Bin dabei.


----------



## -mats- (23. Juli 2020)

Sollte es auch rechtzeitig schaffen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. Juli 2020)

*Dienstag, 28.07.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.
Die K-Bahn (RB12) nach Kelkheim-Hornau kommt aus Richtung Frankfurt um 17:44 an. Es bleibt genügend Zeit bis zum Treffpunkt.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (27. Juli 2020)

Gerne wieder dabei


----------



## Henner88 (28. Juli 2020)

ich bin auch dabei


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Juli 2020)

Grüßt euch. Ich bin vor knapp 2 Monaten hierher gezogen und suche Anschluss zu `ner Gruppe. Welche Kategorie fahrt Ihr denn? Ich bin hauptsächlich auf einem Enduro unterwegs, habe aber auch noch ein Trail-Hardtail.


----------



## uwe50 (28. Juli 2020)

Ransom Andy schrieb:


> Grüßt euch. Ich bin vor knapp 2 Monaten hierher gezogen und suche Anschluss zu `ner Gruppe. Welche Kategorie fahrt Ihr denn? Ich bin hauptsächlich auf einem Enduro unterwegs, habe aber auch noch ein Trail-Hardtail.



Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]

Schon gelesen? Fahr einfach mal mit.


----------



## Ransom Andy (28. Juli 2020)

Ach, sorry. Den Link hatte ich übersehen. Danke dafür. Heute klappt´s leider nicht, nächste Woche aber gerne.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (28. Juli 2020)

Komme auch mit (im entspannten Modus )


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. Juli 2020)

*Donnerstag, 30.07.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:15Uhr 

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*uwe50*


----------



## spoe78 (29. Juli 2020)

Gerne wieder dabei


----------



## hallotv (29. Juli 2020)

Ich auch.


----------



## BiggiBeck (29. Juli 2020)

wenn nichts dazwischen kommt, dabei


----------



## SandraFFM (30. Juli 2020)

Guten Morgen,
Auch dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (30. Juli 2020)

Bin dabei.
Hallo Urs kannst du mir die Bilder vom Sonntag noch einmal zusenden .
Danke.


----------



## -mats- (30. Juli 2020)

Komme auch mit


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (3. August 2020)

*Dienstag, 04.08.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr
ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.
Die K-Bahn (RB12) nach Kelkheim-Hornau kommt aus Richtung Frankfurt um 17:44 an. Es bleibt genügend Zeit bis zum Treffpunkt.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 589 . 61 311per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"









						747-8
					






					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## spoe78 (3. August 2020)

Gerne dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (3. August 2020)

Bin dabei


----------



## einrad (3. August 2020)

Dito..... dabei sein ist alles.... 
Einrad


----------



## BiggiBeck (4. August 2020)

werde heute dabei sein


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. August 2020)

*Donnerstag, 06.08.2020, 18:00 Uhr
Die 4 Hüttentour *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour beim Eiscafé Venezia beenden.
Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:53Uhr 

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] oder Mobil 0151 . 589 . 143 . 97
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

*747-8*


----------



## spoe78 (5. August 2020)

Bei den Temperaturen mehr oder minder „gerne“ dabei


----------



## hallotv (5. August 2020)

Im Wald ist`s cool, äh, kühl.
Dabei.


----------



## einrad (6. August 2020)

Bin bei der 4 Huetten tour dabei.

Einrad


----------



## Kurt194 (6. August 2020)

Bin dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. August 2020)

*ACHTUNG EBIKE RUNDE !* Bitte nur vollgefederte ebike / eMTB. Bitte an genügend Wasser denken bei den hohen Temperaturen über 35 Grad !!!

Umkehrpunkt der Tour ist der grosse Feldberg mit 880 Metern. Wir nehmen einigen Trailpassagen bergauf die ebike geeignet sind. 

Einmalige AKTION geführte *EBIKE *Runde mit Jens als Guide ab roter Mühle !

Bitte mit ebike fully am Start erscheinen Danke 

Das Tempo Berg hoch wird höher sein als in der gemischten bike Runde. Sorry Steffen.-)

*Dienstag, 11.08.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.
Die K-Bahn (RB12) nach Kelkheim-Hornau kommt aus Richtung Frankfurt um 17:44 an. Es bleibt genügend Zeit bis zum Treffpunkt.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (10. August 2020)

Dann bin ich morgen raus, hab nur Muskelkraft ... wenn einer Interesse hat, könn wir gern ab gundelhard 18 18:30uhr starten


----------



## -mats- (11. August 2020)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. August 2020)

*Donnerstag, 13.08.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Mainau 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So spätestens gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:45Uhr.* Somit bitte Lampe ans RAD montieren.

Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht*.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
Anmeldung hier im Forum, E-Mail [email protected] 
*Rückfragen *und *sonstige Informationen *bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected] 

Einrad


----------



## spoe78 (12. August 2020)

Dabei


----------



## hallotv (12. August 2020)

Ich ebenfalls, so wie es aussieht.


----------



## -mats- (13. August 2020)

Insofern die Regenwolken sich bis dahin noch alle verziehen, bin ich auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt194 (13. August 2020)

Bin auch dabei wenn es nicht ?und ?


----------



## tomtomba (18. August 2020)

Gibts heute keine Ausfahrt?


----------



## -mats- (18. August 2020)

Ich denke die fällt ob der Wetterprognose heute aus ... Donnerstag solls wieder schön werden


----------



## einrad (18. August 2020)

-mats- schrieb:


> Ich denke die fällt ob der Wetterprognose heute aus ... Donnerstag solls wieder schön werden


Heute regenfrei..... Ihr könnt ja zu Abwechselung  mal fussball schauen....


----------



## einrad (18. August 2020)

Heute Ausfall wegen Regen!!!


----------



## uwe50 (18. August 2020)

*Donnerstag, 20.08.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 20:15 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden.
Sonnenuntergang ist bereits wieder um 20:42Uhr 

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*uwe50*


----------



## -mats- (18. August 2020)

#mitdabei


----------



## spoe78 (19. August 2020)

Dabei

Edit: Muss doch leider für heute absagen


----------



## Kurt194 (20. August 2020)

bin dabei


----------



## einrad (20. August 2020)

ebenfalls am start heut Abend. 
Einrad


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (20. August 2020)

Ich probier`s.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. August 2020)

*Denkt an eine Lampe für die Rückfahrt nach Hause auf öffentlichen Wegen** 

Dienstag, 25.08.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr - 20:00 Uhr
Zum letzten Mal für diesen Sommer ab Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Nächste Woche wieder ab Kelkheim Gundelhard

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Ransom Andy (24. August 2020)

Klingt gut und sollte passen. Ich melde mich hiermit an ?


----------



## -mats- (24. August 2020)

#mitdabei


----------



## spoe78 (24. August 2020)

gerne dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (25. August 2020)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## El_motoloco (25. August 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

ich würde mich nach langer Abwesenheit auch mal wieder dazu gesellen wollen


----------



## tomtomba (25. August 2020)

komme auch...

Grüße
Tom


----------



## 747-8 (25. August 2020)

Einrad & 747-8 bevorzugen heute einmal nach erfolgreichem MIL1 (1250hm) jetzt noch in Alzenau  den Burgen- und den Speichenbachtrail am Hahnenkamm 
Euch viel Spaß ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (26. August 2020)

*Donnerstag, 27.08.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. Sonnenuntergang ist bereits wieder um 20:24 Uhr  Lampe (und Batterie) im Rucksack sind zu dieser Jahreszeit empfohlen.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*uwe50*


----------



## spoe78 (26. August 2020)

Gerne dabei


----------



## Ransom Andy (26. August 2020)

Ich klärs mal ab. Bock hab ich auf jeden Fall. Gebe bescheid


----------



## hallotv (27. August 2020)

So wie es jetzt aussieht, fahre ich mit.


----------



## Ransom Andy (27. August 2020)

Hiermit kündige ich mich an ?


----------



## SandraFFM (27. August 2020)

Hallo in die Runde,
Ich bin heute auch gerne wieder dabei....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiggiBeck (27. August 2020)

Heute dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (27. August 2020)

Bin dabei.


----------



## einrad (27. August 2020)

Die Sonne scheint..... Das laedt zum biken ein.... Bis spaeter

Einrad


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (31. August 2020)

*Dienstag, 01.09.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr - 20:00 Uhr
! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot. 

*Denkt an eine Lampe für die Rückfahrt nach Hause auf öffentlichen Wegen*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (31. August 2020)

Gerne dabei


----------



## Ransom Andy (31. August 2020)

Ich melde mich hiermit an


----------



## mtbikerFFM (1. September 2020)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## einrad (1. September 2020)

Bin ebenfalls am Start. 

Einrad


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (2. September 2020)

*Donnerstag, 03.09.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. Sonnenuntergang ist bereits wieder um kurz nach 20 Uhr  Lampe (und Batterie) im Rucksack sind zu dieser Jahreszeit empfohlen.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und **mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*Tour in Selbstorganisation nach dem Motto "Zu Zweit sind man schon mehr als allein". *


----------



## hallotv (4. September 2020)

Guten Morgen MFT-Welt,

falls jemand Lust und Zeit hat, am Sonntag kurzweilige Trails bei Wiesbaden zu fahren, lade ich dazu ein.
Es werden zwei längere Auf-und Abfahrten und eine kürzere, jeweils auf die Platte bei Wiesbaden. Bergauf recht entspannt, breite Forstwege und auch mal asphaltierter Wirtschaftsweg, bergab anspruchsvoller als die meisten Trails, die dienstags und donnerstags in Hofheim gefahren werden. Nichts wirklich Böses, aber es braucht Fahrkönnen. S1, ganz wenige Stellen mal kurz S2. Sonst anspruchsvoll flowig, gerne mit Anliegerkurven und kleinen Hopsern. Vorsichtige Biker sollten Protektoren dabei haben, ich werde wohl ohne fahren.
Bei schlechtem Wetter, sprich Regen, sage ich bis Mitternacht am Samstag ab, zu viele Wurzeln...

Dauer etwa drei Stunden, Abfahrt am Sonntag um 10 Uhr am Waldparkplatz Ecke Idsteiner Straße/Goldsteintal. Hier:








						Wiesbaden to Wiesbaden
					






					www.google.com
				




Verpflegung und Wasser sollte man dabei haben, auf der Platte gibt es auch einen auf Biker eingerichteten Kiosk.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (4. September 2020)

Hallo MFT-Welt,

Biker, die am Sonntag Lust auf kurzweilige Trails haben, lade ich ein.

Wir werden zwei längere Aufstiege und ebensolche Abfahrten und eine kurze fahren. Bergauf, jeweils auf die Platte bei Wiesbaden, geht es auf breiten Forstwegen und auch mal der alten Platter Straße, inzwischen ein Asphaltweg im Wald. 
Runter auf anspruchsvolleren Trails als meist rund um Hofheim, S1. Für den der möchte  kurz auch mal S2, sonst anspruchsvoll flowig mit Anliegern und kleinen Hopsern, meist umfahrbar. Vorsichtige Biker sollten Protektoren nutzen, ich werde wohl ohne fahren. Fahrzeit insgesamt werden gut drei Stunden sein, Pausen jeweils oben bieten sich an.

Bei Regen sage ich bis Samstag Mitternacht ab, dafür gibt es zu viele Wurzeln, die naß nicht schön zu fahren sind..

Los geht`s um zehn Uhr am Waldparkplatz Ecke Idsteiner Straße/Goldsteintal:








						Wiesbaden to Wiesbaden
					






					www.google.com
				




Öffentliche Verkehrsmittel fahren bis 1500 Meter davor, Endhaltestelle der Buslinie acht, "Bahnholz". 
Nötige Verpflegung sollte man dabei haben, die Anstiege ziehen sich . Auf der Platte gibt es aber einen auf Biker eingerichteten Kiosk.

Fragen und Anmeldungen bitte per PN hier an mich.

Gruß,
Thomas


----------



## Ransom Andy (4. September 2020)

Klingt geil. Leider sind wir am Wochenende nicht da ?


----------



## Ransom Andy (8. September 2020)

Hallo alle. Ist für heute was angedacht?

Falls es nix offizielles gibt, ich bin dann eh on tour, falls sich wer anschließen möchte. Allerdings würd ich mich lieber der Gruppe anhängen


----------



## to406ki (8. September 2020)

18uhr gundelhard? Würde mit kommen.


----------



## El_motoloco (8. September 2020)

Ich wäre auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. September 2020)

*Donnerstag, 10.09.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. Sonnenuntergang ist bereits wieder um 19:56 Uhr  Lampe (und Batterie) im Rucksack sind zu dieser Jahreszeit empfohlen.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*uwe50*


----------



## hallotv (9. September 2020)

Wetter gut = Gerne dabei.


----------



## Kurt194 (9. September 2020)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## 747-8 (9. September 2020)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jodi2 (10. September 2020)

Auch dabei, warte schon sehnlichst auf den heutigen Termin, mein erster dieses Jahr beim MTBMFTMTK dieses Jahr mit dem neuen Rad.
Viel schwerer als S1 wird es nicht? Bin letztes Jahr mit dem Gravelbike mitgefahren und das ging gut, aber ab S2 wird es spannend...


----------



## mtbikerFFM (10. September 2020)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## einrad (10. September 2020)

Ebenfalls am Start bei dem super Wetter... Einrad


----------



## HeySilke (10. September 2020)

Ich schließe mich euch an, das erstemal .. bin gespannt.
Bis gleich Silke


----------



## jodi2 (12. September 2020)

Vielen Dank für die schöne Tour und die Rücksichtnahme auf uns Langsame!
Der krönende Abschluß war die Pizza im Stehen, ich glaube ich bin ab jetzt öfter in Hofheim dabei! ;-)


----------



## HeySilke (12. September 2020)

Dem Dank meines Vorrednerns kann ich mich nur anschließen. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen mit euch, gerne wieder. LG Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. September 2020)

*Dienstag, 15.09.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr - 20:00 Uhr
! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

*Sonnenuntergang: 19:41 Uhr. Bitte Lampen fertig montiert auf Lenker und/oder Helm*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (14. September 2020)

Wenn es sich um den 15.9. handelt, gerne dabei.


----------



## 747-8 (14. September 2020)

Habe das Datum geändert und bin auch dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (15. September 2020)

Bin dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (15. September 2020)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## einrad (15. September 2020)

Sonnenschein das klingt nach Staub auf den Trails... 

Bis gleich Einrad.....


----------



## -mats- (15. September 2020)

Bin auch #dabei


----------



## Ransom Andy (15. September 2020)

Nächstes mal wieder. Muss much um meine Bikes etwas kümmern....


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. September 2020)

*Donnerstag, 17.09.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. Sonnenuntergang ist bereits wieder um 19:40 Uhr  Lampe (und Batterie) im Rucksack sind zu dieser Jahreszeit empfohlen.

*Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*uwe50*


----------



## spoe78 (16. September 2020)

Gerne dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt194 (17. September 2020)

Bin dabei


----------



## hallotv (17. September 2020)

Dann wird das ja ein "ohne E Tour" ...
Ich bioe auch.
(Oh Mist, der Kurt war eben noch nicht da  ).


----------



## -mats- (17. September 2020)

#mitdabei


----------



## einrad (17. September 2020)

Bin mit am Start um sechs.... 

Bis gleich Einrad


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. September 2020)

*Dienstag, 22.9.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr - 20:00 Uhr
! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

*Sonnenuntergang: 19:29 Uhr. Bitte Lampen fertig montiert auf Lenker und/oder Helm*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (21. September 2020)

Gerne dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (21. September 2020)

bin auch dabei.


----------



## Adra (21. September 2020)

Auch gerne dabei.


----------



## El_motoloco (21. September 2020)

Ich komme auch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Waldi76 (22. September 2020)

Habe leider keine Lampe, kann mir jemand eine mitbringen, dann wäre ich gerne dabei.


----------



## -mats- (22. September 2020)

Sollte bei mir auch klappen


----------



## einrad (22. September 2020)

Bin auf dem Weg zum Startpunkt bis gleich.... 

Einrad


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. September 2020)

*Donnerstag, 24.09.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. Sonnenuntergang ist bereits wieder um 19:22 Uhr  *Bitte Lampen/Batteriepack fertig montiert auf Lenker und/oder Helm


Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*uwe50*


----------



## HeySilke (23. September 2020)

Ich komme gerne,  Grüsse Silke


----------



## spoe78 (24. September 2020)

Wenn es nicht regnen sollte, gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (24. September 2020)

Ebenfalls:🌞= , 🌧=👎


----------



## Kurt194 (24. September 2020)

Bin dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (24. September 2020)

hallotv schrieb:


> Dann wird das ja ein "ohne E Tour" ...
> Ich bioe auch.
> (Oh Mist, der Kurt war eben noch nicht da  ).


Fahre doch mit Biostrom und immer hinten .😁🚴‍♂️


----------



## einrad (24. September 2020)

Auch am Start das Wetter hält heute Abend.... Bis gleich 

einrad


----------



## 747-8 (24. September 2020)

Ich hoffe Ihr seid trocken geblieben


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. September 2020)

747-8 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe Ihr seid trocken geblieben



Da wir meist unter dem Schutz der Bäume fuhren: Ja. Auf dem Heimweg wurde es dann etwas feuchter 


*Dienstag, 29.9.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr - 20:00 Uhr*
*! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Sonnenuntergang: 19:07 Uhr. Bitte Lampen fertig montiert auf Lenker und/oder Helm*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (28. September 2020)

Gerne dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. September 2020)

*Das heutige Treffen ist wetterbedingt abgesagt.*

Alternativprogramm: redbull.tv Xcc short Track 1 mit Übertragungsstart 16:30 oder heute Abend On-demand


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. September 2020)

Nächster Versuch  Nach aktueller Prognose vom DWD zwischen 17 und 18 Uhr bis 1 mm Regen bei 15°C, aber das kann sich ja noch ändern.

*Donnerstag, 01.10.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. Sonnenuntergang ist bereits wieder um 19:07 Uhr *Bitte Lampen/Batteriepack fertig montiert auf Lenker und/oder Helm


Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*uwe50*


----------



## spoe78 (30. September 2020)

Gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt194 (30. September 2020)

Bin auch dabei .Zur Freude von Thomas mit Bio Bike .🤗🚴‍♂️


----------



## hallotv (1. Oktober 2020)

Den Thomas interessiert Kurts Bio Bike nur, wenn es nicht regnet.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. Oktober 2020)

Das mit den Bio Bikes müssen wir auf  nächsten Dienstag verschieben. Der Regen ist eingetroffen, wie gestern angekündigt. 

*So sage ich auch das heutige Treffen ab  *


----------



## hallotv (1. Oktober 2020)

Buuh, wegen dem bisschen Regen! Wollte gerade losfahren...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. Oktober 2020)

*Das wird heute Dienstag, 06.10.20 nässebedingt nichts mehr. *

Besser soll es werden am
*Donnerstag, 08.10.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. Sonnenuntergang ist bereits wieder um 19:53 Uhr *Bitte Lampen/Batteriepack fertig montiert auf Lenker und/oder Helm

Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*uwe50*


----------



## spoe78 (6. Oktober 2020)

Dabei


----------



## hallotv (6. Oktober 2020)

Ich auch, wenn ich`s schaffe.

Was für ein Mist, Thomasthehero war dienstags da. 
Alleine. 
Hatte die oberste Zeile nicht gelesen....
😭⌚


----------



## Kurt194 (8. Oktober 2020)

Bin dabei .
Ab Mittag soll das Wetter besser werden .🌞


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Oktober 2020)

Hallo tv, Kurt194 und Spoe78:
Hat wirklich jemand Lust von Euch auf den nass triefenden Wald und den Matsch darin?
Wenn sich *zwei *von drei neu melden,  findet das Treffen statt. *Ich bin raus.

Urs*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Oktober 2020)

*... und damit ist auch das heutige Treffen abgesagt.*
Die Natur freut sich!


----------



## hallotv (9. Oktober 2020)

Hallo Urs,

da ich NICHT alle paar Minuten hier rein schaue/schauen kann, war ich zur Zeit am Ort. 
Allein. Das war mäßig schön.
Ich bin dann zwei Stunden durch die Gegend gerollt und außer ein paar Spritzern war es nicht anders als sonst auch.
Seid nicht so pienzig.


----------



## spoe78 (9. Oktober 2020)

Mit Smartphones und Mailbenachrichtigung geht das eigentlich ganz gut. Wir sind aber auch gestern noch eine Runde abends gefahren, schön war was anderes, aber wir blieben trocken, zumindest oben rum. Aber bei der Anmeldung steht ja auch das bis 17 Uhr spätestens abgesagt wird. Daher reicht da eigentlich ein einziger Blick ins Forum zum richtigen Zeitpunkt.  

Hoffe du hattest trotzdem deinen Spaß und eine schöne Fahrt.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. Oktober 2020)

*Dienstag, 13.10.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr - 20:00 Uhr
! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Sonnenuntergang: 18:37 Uhr. Bitte Lampen fertig montiert auf Lenker und/oder Helm*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (12. Oktober 2020)

Gerne dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (13. Oktober 2020)

Komme auch mit .


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einrad (13. Oktober 2020)

Bis gleich bin am Start heute. 
Einrad


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. Oktober 2020)

Regenwahrscheinlichkeit mit -Menge ist gering. Für sich kurzfristig entschließende: 

*Donnerstag, 15.10.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. Sonnenuntergang ist bereits wieder um 18:38 Uhr *Bitte Lampen/Batteriepack fertig montiert auf Lenker und/oder Helm

Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*uwe50*


----------



## spoe78 (15. Oktober 2020)

Gerne wieder dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (15. Oktober 2020)

Komme auch mit.


----------



## -mats- (15. Oktober 2020)

Na dann bin ich auch wieder mit dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. Oktober 2020)

*Dienstag, 20.10.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr - 20:00 Uhr
! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Sonnenuntergang: 18:23 Uhr. Bitte Lampen fertig montiert auf Lenker und/oder Helm*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (19. Oktober 2020)

gerne dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (19. Oktober 2020)

Bin dabei .


----------



## 747-8 (20. Oktober 2020)

Dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (20. Oktober 2020)

Muss leider absagen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Oktober 2020)

Der leichte Regen hat sich auf 19 - 20 Uhr verschoben. Für sich kurzfristig entschließende:

*Donnerstag, 22.10.2020, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden. Sonnenuntergang ist bereits wieder um 18:38 Uhr *Bitte Lampen/Batteriepack fertig montiert auf Lenker und/oder Helm

Regeln:*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*uwe50*


----------



## spoe78 (22. Oktober 2020)

gerne dabei


----------



## 747-8 (22. Oktober 2020)

Dabei  und hoffentlich ohne Regen


----------



## Kurt194 (22. Oktober 2020)

Bin auch dabei .


----------



## hallotv (22. Oktober 2020)

Ach was Regen, dabei.


----------



## spoe78 (27. Oktober 2020)

Wie schauts aus heute? Laut wetter.com soll es heute Abend hier mehr oder weniger trocken sein.


----------



## hallotv (27. Oktober 2020)

Ich muß heute Rennrad fahren...


----------



## uwe50 (27. Oktober 2020)

spoe78 schrieb:


> Wie schauts aus heute? Laut wetter.com soll es heute Abend hier mehr oder weniger trocken sein.



Ja, es sieht darnach aus. Fahren wir eine Runde bis 19:30 Uhr
*
Dienstag, 27.10.20, 18:00 (!) Uhr - 20:00 Uhr
! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Sonnenuntergang: 18:23 Uhr. Bitte Lampen fertig montiert auf Lenker und/oder Helm*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und *
*Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (27. Oktober 2020)

Gerne dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (27. Oktober 2020)

Dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. Oktober 2020)

*Der heutige Treff ist wetter- und die weiteren Treffs ab nächster Woche Corona-bedingt abgesagt.*

Beim Individualsport sind Treffen zu zweit ab nächster Woche noch möglich. Wer im Winterhalbjahr weiter fahren will, melde mir das in WhatsApp oder Telegramm. Ich werde dann in beiden Plattformen je eine Gruppe mit den Namen "MTBMFTMTK" einrichten, in der ihr euch zu *zweit *verabreden könnt. Das kann ja dann auch während des Tages und an den Wochenenden sein. Zu zweit ist man doch nicht allein 

Ich bin erreichbar in WhatsApp und Telegramm unter+49 151 182 483 80 U. Weidmann. Eure Benutzernamen sollten zumindest mit "Vorname N." oder "V. Nachname" öffentlich sein, damit wir uns untereinander auch "erkennen".

uwe50


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (3. November 2020)

*Dienstag, 03.11.20, 18:00 Uhr 
! Kelkheim Münster !*

Brunnen gegenüber Kirchplatz 3, 65779 Kelkheim-Münster

Achtung: wenn ihr euch bereits zu zweit verabredet habt, meldet euch nicht.
*
Meldet euch als Einzelperson über WhatsApp oder Telegramm.
Ich bin erreichbar in WhatsApp und Telegramm unter+49 151 182 483 80 U. Weidmann. Eure Benutzernamen sollten zumindest mit "Vorname N." oder "V. Nachname" öffentlich sein, damit wir uns untereinander auch "erkennen".  Ich nehme auch dann in die Gruppe auf um Zweier-Spontan-Treffen zu organisieren.*


----------



## 747-8 (18. Februar 2021)

*Falls jemand in den nächsten Wochen im Wald unterwegs ist.* 
Seit gestern bis März wird ein Teil des Staatswaldes rund um den großen Feldberg *aus der Luft gekalkt*. Auf einer Fläche von 1500 Hektar werden 4500 Tonnen Kalk verteilt.
 Zuerst werden die Flächen in den Revieren Eppstein und Kelkheim beflogen.
Karte


----------



## uwe50 (29. März 2021)

... und es geht wieder (unter besonderen Bedingungen)* los
*Dienstag, 30.03.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr - 20:00 Uhr
! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

*Sonnenuntergang: 19:53 Uhr. An Lampen denken für die Rückfahrt*

Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand  unterwegs sein.
**Voraussetzung für die Mitfahrt ist die Installation der Luca-App auf Deinem SmartPhone. Über die Funktion "Privates Treffen erstellen" checkst Du Dich für die Mitfahrt ein.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (29. März 2021)

Bin gerne dabei... Luca installiert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (30. März 2021)

Ich plane auch dabei zu sein


----------



## hallotv (30. März 2021)

Ich schaffe es doch nicht,, also nicht auf mich warten.
Viel Vergnügen.


----------



## uwe50 (31. März 2021)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 01.04.2021, 17:00 Uhr*
> *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
> *Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
> 
> ...


Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein.
**Voraussetzung für die Mitfahrt ist die Installation der Luca-App auf Deinem SmartPhone. Über die Funktion "Privates Treffen erstellen" checkst Du Dich für die Mitfahrt ein.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.


MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
> Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
> Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
> Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
> ...


uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (31. März 2021)

Gerne dabei


----------



## hallotv (31. März 2021)

Diesmal aber wirklich...


----------



## -mats- (1. April 2021)

Oh, Hofheim. Bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## hallotv (8. April 2021)

Hallohallo,

fährt heute jemand? Ich hätte Lust und Zeit, es ist ja recht trocken.


----------



## uwe50 (8. April 2021)

hallotv schrieb:


> Hallohallo,
> 
> fährt heute jemand? Ich hätte Lust und Zeit, es ist ja recht trocken.


trocken eher als warm. Morgen bei 14° dürfte es etwas angenehmer werden. Und am Wochenende ist bereits wieder Regen angesagt. 

*Freitag, 09.04.2021, 17:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 19:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein.
**Voraussetzung für die Mitfahrt ist die Installation der Luca-App auf Deinem SmartPhone. Über die Funktion "Privates Treffen erstellen" checkst Du Dich für die Mitfahrt ein.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 *

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## hallotv (8. April 2021)

Schade, morgen habe ich einen wichtigen Termin um 18 Uhr.

Vielleicht heute jemand einfach so, quasi planlos?


----------



## HeySilke (8. April 2021)

Ich bin dabei, Luca-App ist instaliert, Pizzeria Abschluss hat mich überzeugt😃
bis morgen
Silke
Ich wollte auf die Tour  am Freitag zusagen, sorry..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeySilke (8. April 2021)

Ich bin am Freitag dabei und freue mich jetzt schon auf die Pizza 😃LG  Silke


----------



## spoe78 (8. April 2021)

Bin gerne morgen dabei


----------



## spoe78 (8. April 2021)

spoe78 schrieb:


> Bin gerne morgen dabei


Leider einen Termin morgen reinbekommen. Muss leider doch absagen.


----------



## uwe50 (12. April 2021)

*Dienstag, 13.04.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr - 20:00 Uhr
! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein.
**Voraussetzung für die Mitfahrt ist die Installation der Luca-App auf Deinem SmartPhone. Über die Funktion "Privates Treffen erstellen" checkst Du Dich für die Mitfahrt ein.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## mtbikerFFM (13. April 2021)

Bin gerne dabei 😊


----------



## hallotv (13. April 2021)

Ich auch.


----------



## uwe50 (14. April 2021)

*Donnerstag, 15.04.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 19:450 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein.
**Voraussetzung für die Mitfahrt ist die Installation der Luca-App auf Deinem SmartPhone. Über die Funktion "Privates Treffen erstellen" checkst Du Dich für die Mitfahrt ein.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## mtbikerFFM (15. April 2021)

Bin dabei


----------



## hallotv (15. April 2021)

Ich versuche es auch mal wieder . Die Pizza heute ginge dann auf mich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (15. April 2021)

Ich komme auch ...


----------



## uwe50 (19. April 2021)

*Dienstag, 20.04.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein.
**Voraussetzung für die Mitfahrt ist die Installation der Luca-App auf Deinem SmartPhone. Über die Funktion "Privates Treffen erstellen" checkst Du Dich für die Mitfahrt ein.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (19. April 2021)

Gerne dabei


----------



## -mats- (19. April 2021)

Auch dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (19. April 2021)

Auch dabei


----------



## hallotv (19. April 2021)

Ich auch, wenn zumindest fast trocken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## HeySilke (19. April 2021)

Ich komme auch mit 
Silke


----------



## HeySilke (19. April 2021)

Ich bringe noch einen e-biker, Jürgen D. mit.


----------



## uwe50 (22. April 2021)

*Donnerstag, 22.04.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein.
**Voraussetzung für die Mitfahrt ist die Installation der Luca-App auf Deinem SmartPhone. Über die Funktion "Privates Treffen erstellen" checkst Du Dich für die Mitfahrt ein.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## hallotv (22. April 2021)

Dabei!


----------



## 747-8 (22. April 2021)

*17:45!! *
Dabei mit Bio-Bike und das 1.te Mal in diesem Jahr.
Wird also langsam heute


----------



## spoe78 (22. April 2021)

747-8 schrieb:


> *17:45!! *
> Dabei mit Bio-Bike und das 1.te Mal in diesem Jahr.
> Wird also langsam heute


Oh, mal nicht mitm Moped sondern mit nem Bio-Bike, das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Da bin ich auch dabei!


----------



## hallotv (22. April 2021)

spoe78 schrieb:


> Oh, mal nicht mitm Moped sondern mit nem Bio-Bike, das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Da bin ich auch dabei!


Dann komm ich mit *zwei *Motoren!


----------



## 747-8 (22. April 2021)

spoe78 schrieb:


> Oh, mal nicht mitm Moped sondern mit nem Bio-Bike, das kann ich mir nicht entgehen lassen. Da bin ich auch dabei!


Auszug aus der Haftungsausschlusserklärung:

Das Tempo passen wir jeweils dem schwächsten Teilnehmer an. In welchem Level du dich tatsächlich befindest, merkst du erst bei einer Mitfahrt!
Da habe ich ja Glück 😉


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (26. April 2021)

Das seit Samstag, 24. April 2021 bundesweit gültige Infektionsschutzgesetz regelt die Sportmöglichkeiten ab einer Inzidenz ab 100:

*Eingeschränkte Freizeit- und Sportmöglichkeiten: *Gastronomie und Hotellerie, Freizeit- und Kultureinrichtungen sollen bei einer Inzidenz über 100 schließen. Ausnahmen: Außenbereiche von zoologischen und botanischen Gärten. Sie können mit aktuellem negativen Test besucht werden. Berufssportler sowie Leistungssportler der Bundes- und Landeskader können weiterhin trainieren und auch Wettkämpfe austragen - wie gehabt ohne Zuschauer und unter Beachtung von Schutz- und Hygienekonzepten. *Für alle anderen gilt: Sport ja, aber alleine, zu zweit oder nur mit Mitgliedern des eigenen Hausstandes.* Ausnahme: Kinder bis 14 Jahre können draußen in einer Gruppe mit bis zu fünf anderen Kindern kontaktfrei Sport machen.
Die aktuellen Inzidenzwerte der Hessischen Landkreise

*Der Main Taunus Kreis liegt Stand 25.04.21 bei 138,8
Der Main Taunus Kreis liegt Stand 28.04.21 bei 150,1 *
*Der Main Taunus Kreis liegt Stand 01.05.21 bei* *132,5*
*Der Main Taunus Kreis liegt Stand 03.05.21 bei* *127,9*
*Der Main Taunus Kreis liegt Stand 06.05.21 bei* *113,6*
*Der Main Taunus Kreis liegt Stand 10.05.21 bei* *110,2*
*Der Main Taunus Kreis liegt Stand 15.05.21 bei* *88**,0*
*Der Main Taunus Kreis liegt Stand 18.05.21 bei* *73**,4*
*Der Main Taunus Kreis liegt Stand 25.05.21 bei* *48,0 *(3. Tag unter 50)
*Der Main Taunus Kreis liegt Stand 29.05.21 bei**   30,6* (7. Tag unter 50)
*Der Main Taunus Kreis liegt Stand 02.06.21 bei**   32,7* (11. Tag unter 50)

*Der Main Taunus Kreis liegt Stand 31.05.21 bei**   26,8* (9. Tag unter 50)

Bitte verständigt euch über die Signal (*WhatsApp) Gruppe *MTB MFT MTK*. Wer der Gruppe zugeordnet werden will, sende eine Nachricht an Urs Weidmann, 01 51 . 182 . 483 80 mit seinem (nicht anonymen) Namen und Tel. Nummer.

*Aus Gründen vom Datenschutz sollten wir alle weg von WhatsApp


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (31. Mai 2021)

*Dienstag, 01.06.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Der Feldberg ist das Ziel. Sonnenuntergang 21:16.

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 per SMS zwingend notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ransom Andy (31. Mai 2021)

Hmmmm, das schreit ja fast nach Reboot  Ich gebe kurzfristig bescheid, wenn ich die Zeit habe


----------



## -mats- (31. Mai 2021)

Es geht wieder loooooos Richtung Feldberg ... ich bin dabei


----------



## spoe78 (31. Mai 2021)

Bin gerne dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (31. Mai 2021)

Da bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## ninerflow (31. Mai 2021)

bin dabei ..


----------



## ninerflow (31. Mai 2021)

bin dabei ..


----------



## tomtomba (1. Juni 2021)

bin auch dabei,,,,
bis später


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Juni 2021)

*Dienstag, 08.06.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Wetterbedingt heute keine Tour. Für Donnerstag sieht es gut aus.*

Falls jemand fahren will, tauscht euch über die Signal-Gruppe MTBMFTMTK aus.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. Juni 2021)

*Donnerstag, 10.06.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

So gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (10. Juni 2021)

Dabei mit Bio-Bike


----------



## hallotv (10. Juni 2021)

Ich auch.


----------



## spoe78 (10. Juni 2021)

Bin dabei


----------



## -mats- (10. Juni 2021)

Komme auch mit


----------



## 747-8 (10. Juni 2021)

Die E-Bike Biggi kommt auch mit


----------



## HeySilke (10. Juni 2021)

Ich komme auch mit. Bis gleich
Silke


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. Juni 2021)

*Dienstag, 15.06.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Sonnenuntergang 21:37.

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. Juni 2021)




----------



## 747-8 (14. Juni 2021)

Dabei


----------



## -mats- (14. Juni 2021)

Auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. Juni 2021)

+ 2:  Biobikerin via Signal-Anmeldung mit Biggi im Schlepptau (wie auch das immer funktioniert)


----------



## hallotv (15. Juni 2021)

Muß gar nicht wissen, wie das funktioniert.
Auch dabei.


----------



## BiggiBeck (15. Juni 2021)

komme auch


----------



## SandraFFM (15. Juni 2021)

hallotv schrieb:


> Muß gar nicht wissen, wie das funktioniert.
> Auch dabei.


Nein, nein....ich Bio Bikerin....Biggi....EEEE  freu mich....bis später....


----------



## fast-fred (15. Juni 2021)

Bin auch dabei mit meinem bruder


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. Juni 2021)

*Donnerstag, 17.6.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 20:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit mit immer noch vorhandener Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (16. Juni 2021)

Da bin ich gerne dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. Juni 2021)

Anmeldung von Oliver über SMS


----------



## -mats- (17. Juni 2021)

Auch dabei, klimabedingt heute auch mit e


----------



## 747-8 (17. Juni 2021)

Ok, dann komme ich auch mit dem E-Bike


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. Juni 2021)

*Dienstag, 22.06.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Sonnenuntergang 21:37.

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (21. Juni 2021)

Dabei.


----------



## BiggiBeck (21. Juni 2021)

Komme auch


----------



## BiggiBeck (22. Juni 2021)

meldet mich wieder ab, es ist mir zu nass


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Juni 2021)

*Wetterbedingt ist die Tour für heute abgesagt.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. Juni 2021)

*Freitag, 25.6.2021, 17:00 Uhr (wetterbedingt verschoben)*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit mit immer noch vorhandener Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## hallotv (25. Juni 2021)

Bin dabei.


----------



## uwe50 (25. Juni 2021)

Ich plane eine Flughafen Runde mit einem 19/20er  Schnitt. Ich werde das Hardtail nehmen.


----------



## hallotv (25. Juni 2021)

uwe50 schrieb:


> Ich plane eine Flughafen Runde mit einem 19/20er  Schnitt. Ich werde das Hardtail nehmen.


Aber ab Ehrenmal?


----------



## hallotv (25. Juni 2021)

Ach ja, wie lange wird es ungefähr dauern, so ohne Platten?


----------



## tom194 (25. Juni 2021)

Ich werde auch mal wieder mitfahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (25. Juni 2021)

Ach ja, das Kleingedruckte... 20 Uhr.
Eben stand`s noch nicht da ...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. Juni 2021)

*Dienstag, 29.06.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr 
Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Sonnenuntergang 21:39. *

*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht. *
*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (28. Juni 2021)

Dabei.


----------



## spoe78 (29. Juni 2021)

Falls es nicht regnet dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. Juni 2021)

*Für die Absage der heutigen Tour sagt ein Bild sagt mehr als weitere Worte ...*


----------



## hallotv (29. Juni 2021)

Ach was, die paar....
Schade.


----------



## hallotv (29. Juni 2021)

Okok, gerade geht`s los...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. Juni 2021)

In der Hoffnung, dass es am Vor- und frühen Nachmittag eher ein Nieselregen ist:

*Donnerstag, 01.7.2021, 16:45 Uhr *
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit mit immer noch vorhandener Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:00 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## hallotv (30. Juni 2021)

Dabei, wenn es stattfindet.


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (1. Juli 2021)

Was wird das für 'ne Runde sein? Eher Taunus oder eher Richtung Süden/FFM.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. Juli 2021)

SteveMcQueen11 schrieb:


> Was wird das für 'ne Runde sein? Eher Taunus oder eher Richtung Süden/FFM.


Wenn es trocken bleibt (und danach sieht es aus, wenn bis 16 Uhr keine Absage kommt) im Gebiet vom Staufen/Judenkopf)


----------



## 747-8 (1. Juli 2021)

Dabei mit Bio-Bike


----------



## spoe78 (1. Juli 2021)

Schaffe es leider so früh nicht, gute Fahrt!


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (1. Juli 2021)

Dann Dabei, ggfs 5 min später!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. Juli 2021)

Ein weiterer Versuch:

*Dienstag, 06.07.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Sonnenuntergang 21:37.*

*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (5. Juli 2021)

Wenn es nicht regnet (und die Uhrzeit diesmal stimmt)  dabei...


----------



## hallotv (5. Juli 2021)

Genau so würde ich es auch schreiben


----------



## 747-8 (6. Juli 2021)

Dabei, wenns nicht pladdert. 🤠


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (6. Juli 2021)

Das ist hier heute etwas zu viel Wasser🌊


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoe78 (6. Juli 2021)

Also ich wohne ja in Spuck-Reichweite zur "Roten Mühle" und es schiffte hier seit heute morgen quasi durchgängig. Wenn man dem Regenradar glauben schenken möchte, dann werden zwar die nächsten Regenwolken hier jetzt zwar nur knapp vorbei ziehen, aber zum einen traue ich dem nicht und zum anderen saue ich mich allgemein ja ganz gern ein, aber ich möchte auch nicht nur durch Matsch heute fahren.  Daher würde ich für heute doch wetterbedingt absagen.


----------



## hallotv (6. Juli 2021)

Wenn jemand fährt, wäre ich noch dabei. Und sei es über befestigte Wege.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. Juli 2021)

Die Nässe von oben müsste vorbei sein. Wir versuchen Schlamm zu vermeiden. Ziel "Altkönig" und natürlich mit Bio-Bike


----------



## hallotv (6. Juli 2021)

Dann suche ich gleich mal meine Schutzbleche 💦🏊‍♀️


----------



## 747-8 (6. Juli 2021)

hallotv schrieb:


> Dann suche ich gleich mal meine Schutzbleche 💦🏊‍♀️


Gute Idee👍


----------



## 747-8 (6. Juli 2021)

Grüße vom Altkönig


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (7. Juli 2021)

Ich hatte mich schöner in Erinnerung


----------



## mtbikerFFM (7. Juli 2021)

Ihr seht so sauber aus 🤔


----------



## 747-8 (7. Juli 2021)

mtbikerFFM schrieb:


> Ihr seht so sauber aus 🤔


Bergauf ging es noch 😁


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. Juli 2021)

Erneut in der Hoffnung, dass die ab 15 Uhr angekündigten Niederschläge ausbleiben. Ab 20 Uhr sollte es heftiger werden. Absage allenfalls bis 16:45 Uhr

*Donnerstag, 08.7.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit mit immer noch vorhandener Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## 747-8 (7. Juli 2021)

Dabei


----------



## hallotv (7. Juli 2021)

Ich würde gerne, habe aber einen Termin von dem ich nicht weiß, wie lange es geht. Nicht warten...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Juli 2021)

*Wetter- und Teilnehmerbedingt ist der heutige Treff hiermit abgesagt.*

Falls jemand morgen Freitag, ab 17:00 eine Runde mitfahren will, kann er mich gerne per Signal anschreiben.
Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. Juli 2021)

Immerhin am letzten Dienstag hat es Abends nicht mehr geregnet. Darum ein weiterer Versuch:

*Dienstag, 13.07.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Sonnenuntergang 21:30.*

*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*

*Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


*Und am nächsten Sonntag sollte es für diese Tour perfektes Wetter in einer interessanten MTB-Gegen geben. Bitte meldet euch direkt gemäß Ausschreibung an.*

Die MTB-Tagestour "Rauf und Runter im Rheingau",
Sonntag, 18.07.21, 10:30 Uhr​




Auf dieser Rheingautour werden wir uns auf naturfesten Trails und Wegen zu den Höhen des Rheingaus hinaufkurbeln. Dabei werden wir mit tollen Blicken über Rheinhessen und mit schönen Abfahrten maximal auf S2-Niveau belohnt. Es gibt einige steilere Streckenabschnitte, die eine gute Radbeherrschung voraussetzen. Bergauf lassen wir es mit einem moderaten Tempo von 10-12 km/h ruhig angehen.

*Treffpunkt* ist um 10.30 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz in Eltville, Hauptstraße 81.

Die Eckdaten der Tour sind:
Ca. 40 km, 1000 hm, reine Fahrzeit ca. 4-5 Stunden.

E-Bikes sind willkommen, das Tempo richtet sich nach der langsamsten Person.

Die Tour richtet sich an Biker mit gewisser Erfahrung und Grundkondition. Bitte denkt an ausreichend Verpflegung und Getränk, eine Einkehr ist erst gegen Ende der Tour möglich. Das Tragen eines Helms ist obligatorisch, wie auch ein technisch einwandfreies Fahrrad.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.  

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. *Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail* an [email protected]. inkl. Angabe von Adresse und Telefonnummer (zwecks etwaiger Nachverfolgung einer Infektionskette) zwingend notwendig. Für die Teilnahme wird keine Gebühr erhoben.


----------



## hallotv (12. Juli 2021)

Dabei an der roten Mühle.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. Juli 2021)

*Wetter- und Teilnehmerbedingt ist der heutige Treff hiermit abgesagt.*

Stand heute soll es am Wochenende schön werden. Ein Grund sich rechtzeitig bei der DIMB IG Taunus Tour vom Sonntag anzumelden

*MTB-Tagestour „Rauf und runter im Rheingau“
Sonntag, 18.07.21, 10:30 Uhr*





Auf dieser Rheingautour werden wir uns auf naturfesten Trails und Wegen zu den Höhen des Rheingaus hinaufkurbeln. Dabei werden wir mit tollen Blicken über Rheinhessen und mit schönen Abfahrten maximal auf S2-Niveau belohnt. Es gibt einige steilere Streckenabschnitte, die eine gute Radbeherrschung voraussetzen. Bergauf lassen wir es mit einem moderaten Tempo von 10-12 km/h ruhig angehen.

*Treffpunkt* ist um 10.30 Uhr am Wanderparkplatz in Eltville, Hauptstraße 81.

Die Eckdaten der Tour sind:
*Ca. 40 km, 1000 hm,* reine Fahrzeit ca. 4-5 Stunden.
E-Bikes sind willkommen, das Tempo richtet sich nach der langsamsten Person.

Die Tour richtet sich an *Biker mit gewisser Erfahrung und Grundkondition*. Bitte denkt an ausreichend Verpflegung und Getränk, eine Einkehr ist erst gegen Ende der Tour möglich. Das Tragen eines Helms ist obligatorisch, wie auch ein technisch einwandfreies Fahrrad. Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB. Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

* Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail an [email protected]. inkl. Angabe von* *Adresse und Telefonnummer* (zwecks etwaiger Nachverfolgung einer Infektionskette) zwingend notwendig. Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt.
Für die Teilnahme wird keine Gebühr erhoben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## IG-Taunus (13. Juli 2021)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> *Wetter- und Teilnehmerbedingt ist der heutige Treff hiermit abgesagt.*
> 
> Stand heute soll es am Wochenende schön werden. Ein Grund sich rechtzeitig bei der DIMB IG Taunus Tour vom Sonntag anzumelden
> 
> ...


*Achtung: Status ist "ausgebucht - Warteliste möglich!"*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (14. Juli 2021)

Die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für Donnerstagabend hat heute abgenommen. Wenn es dann im Walde auf den Trails zu nass ist, fahren wir wenigstens eine Runde auf geschotterten Wegen. *Absage allenfalls bis 16:45 Uhr*

*Donnerstag, 15.7.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit mit immer noch vorhandener Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## hallotv (14. Juli 2021)

Dabei, wenn es stattfindet = erträglich trocken ist.


----------



## spoe78 (15. Juli 2021)

hallotv schrieb:


> Dabei, wenn es stattfindet = erträglich trocken ist.


Gleichfalls


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. Juli 2021)

Laut Prognose vom deutschen Wetterdienst bleibt es trocken. Ich komme mit dem Bio Bike
Urs


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (15. Juli 2021)

Schaffs leider nicht. Meetings bis 6. Viel Spass!


----------



## -mats- (15. Juli 2021)

Ich schaffe es


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. Juli 2021)

*Dienstag, 20.07.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Sonnenuntergang 21:25.

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (19. Juli 2021)

Gerne dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (19. Juli 2021)

Ebenfalls.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (19. Juli 2021)

Bin auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## BiggiBeck (20. Juli 2021)

versuche auch zu kommen


----------



## fast-fred (20. Juli 2021)

Bin auch dabei mit meinem bruder


----------



## tomtomba (20. Juli 2021)

bin auch dabei,,,,


----------



## -mats- (20. Juli 2021)

Sollte passen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. Juli 2021)

*Donnerstag, 22.7.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit mit immer noch vorhandener Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## BiggiBeck (21. Juli 2021)

da komme ich doch mit


----------



## SandraFFM (21. Juli 2021)

Die Frankfurterin kommt auch wieder gerne vorbei


----------



## spoe78 (22. Juli 2021)

Auch gerne dabei


----------



## -mats- (22. Juli 2021)

#mitdabei


----------



## contikeg (22. Juli 2021)

Ich würde mich heute gerne mal anschließen.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (26. Juli 2021)

*Dienstag, 27.07.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
Sonnenuntergang 21:16.

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum *veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (26. Juli 2021)

Gerne dabei


----------



## BiggiBeck (26. Juli 2021)

sieht gut aus bei mir


----------



## 747-8 (27. Juli 2021)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. Juli 2021)

Olympia: Neff, Frei und Indergand gewinnen im Mountainbike-Rennen Gold, Silber und Bronze!
					

Jolanda Neff, Sina Frei und Linda Indergand vertreten die Schweiz bei den Olympischen Spielen 2020 in Tokio.




					www.watson.ch


----------



## hallotv (27. Juli 2021)

Gibst Du heute einen aus, Urs?🍾🍸🇨🇭
Nach dem MTB Frauenrennen wäre das ja dran, odr?


----------



## tomtomba (27. Juli 2021)

Bin dabei…


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (27. Juli 2021)

Schaffs heute leider nicht


----------



## uwe50 (27. Juli 2021)

Wir wagen es heute mit Bio Bike 😉


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. Juli 2021)

*Donnerstag, 29.7.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit mit immer noch vorhandener Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## 747-8 (28. Juli 2021)

Ei, Wenn's net reschned bin ich dabei.


----------



## hallotv (28. Juli 2021)

Ebenso.


----------



## BiggiBeck (28. Juli 2021)

komme mit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoe78 (29. Juli 2021)

gerne dabei


----------



## -mats- (29. Juli 2021)

Bei mir klappts auch


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (29. Juli 2021)

Heute auch am Start.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (2. August 2021)

*Dienstag, 03.08.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr*
*Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Sonnenuntergang 21:06.*
*Denkt an die Mitnahme von Lampen mit genügend Energiekapazität *
*
Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum *veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (2. August 2021)

Wenn es nicht schiffen sollte, gerne dabei


----------



## hallotv (2. August 2021)

Es ist schon doof, wenn man nicht MTBen kann, weil das _Auto _nicht fährt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (3. August 2021)

*Die Tour von heute ist wetterbedingt abgesagt. Gegen 20 Uhr soll die nächste Regenfront im MTK ankommen.*

*Falls jemand morgen Abend fahren will, können wir uns kurzfristig **über die "MTB MFT MTK" - Gruppe in Signa**l verabreden.*


----------



## spoe78 (5. August 2021)

Wie schautsn mit heute aus falls es nicht regnen sollte? Also laut RegenRadar geht wohl die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit gegen Nachmittag etwas hoch, aber sehr viel soll zumindest laut aktuellem Stand nicht runterkommen.


----------



## hallotv (5. August 2021)

Die letzte Schutzblech-Tour war ja auch gar nicht soo schlimm... Ich würde mitfahren, zur Not halt auf befestigten Wegen.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. August 2021)

*Donnerstag, 05.08.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit mit immer noch vorhandener Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## spoe78 (5. August 2021)

Bei geringer "Schiffigkeit" (und weniger) gerne dabei


----------



## hallotv (5. August 2021)

Ebenso


----------



## BiggiBeck (5. August 2021)

ich auch


----------



## SandraFFM (5. August 2021)

Ich auch..... 😁


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. August 2021)

Also, hier in Liederbach/Kronberg hat es richtig geregnet. Laut Wetterprognose könnte es um 20 Uhr nochmals regnen. *Ich bin raus.*

Falls jemand fahren will (mit Schutzblech z.B. Thomas) verabredet euch in der Signal Gruppe


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. August 2021)

*Dienstag, 10.08.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!

Sonnenuntergang 20:54.
Denkt an die Mitnahme von Lampen mit genügend Energiekapazität

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum *veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80 notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und*
*mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

*Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (9. August 2021)

Aber morgen scheint doch -sicher- die Sonne... Da bleibt`s länger hell.
Auch für mich, dabei.


----------



## spoe78 (9. August 2021)

Gerne dabei


----------



## fast-fred (9. August 2021)

Ich komme mit meinem bruder und bringe noch jemanden mit.


----------



## fast-fred (9. August 2021)

Ich komme mit meinem bruder und bringe noch jemanden mit.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (10. August 2021)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## 747-8 (10. August 2021)

Dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. August 2021)

*Donnerstag, 12.08.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit mit immer noch vorhandener Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## spoe78 (11. August 2021)

Bin da im Westerwald und kann leider nicht mit


----------



## hallotv (12. August 2021)

Ich bin zu Hause und kann dann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## to406ki (12. August 2021)

bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. August 2021)

*Dienstag, 17.08.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!*
*In Selbstorganisation nach dem Motto "Wenn zwei sich zur Tour anmelden ist einer nicht allein"*
*Denkt an die Mitnahme von Lampen mit genügend Energiekapazität

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum *veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und **mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"


----------



## hallotv (13. August 2021)

Ich fahre da gerne. Bio oder E ist mir wurscht.
Da ich aber nicht wirklich ortskundig bin, würde ich nur abrollen, was mir so bekannt vorkommt. 
Guides welcome .


----------



## tomtomba (17. August 2021)

Wenn´s trocken ist, komme ich gerne und da ich seit einem halben Jahrhundert hier lebe, könnte ich auch nach Absprache mit der Gruppe "guiden" (ich fahr Bio, hab aber nix gegen "E" )


Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. August 2021)

*Dienstag, 24.08.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
Kelkheim Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle! Rote Mühle!
In Selbstorganisation nach dem Motto "Wenn zwei sich zur Tour anmelden ist einer nicht allein"
Denkt an die Mitnahme von Lampen mit genügend Energiekapazität

Rote Mühle, Kelkheim. *Navigationsgerät: Kelkheim, Rote Mühle. Parkplätze gehören zum Restaurant und können an warmen Sommerabenden total überfüllt sein. Alternativparkplatz hier: Rotebergstr. 30, Kelkheim ... und noch ca. 5 Minuten MTB-Anfahrt zur Roten Mühle.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.
Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum *veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und **mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *


----------



## spoe78 (24. August 2021)

Gerne dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoe78 (24. August 2021)

Stehe an der roten Mühle und gehe mal vorsichtig davon aus das keiner sich mehr meldet.  

Dann juckel ich mal alleine los…


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. August 2021)

DIMB IG Taunus​MTB-Tagestour "Kleine Trailrunde"​Sonntag, 29.08.2021, 10:00 Uhr​







Bei der DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour im August fahren wir die nahegelegenen Trails um Kronberg herum rauf und runter. Die Tour klingt in Kronberg in der „Hainklause“ direkt am Ziel aus.

Die Tour ist ca. 38 km lang mit etwa 850 Hm. Wir fahren in moderatem Tourentempo von 10 - 12 km/h. Insgesamt sind wir ungefähr viereinhalb Stunden unterwegs.

Bergauf und bergab geht es weitestgehend über flowige Wege. In ein paar ruppige Trails dazwischen, kommen auch die Downhillfans auf ihre Kosten. Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0 bis S1. Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist notwendig. Tourguide ist Nina.

Wann: *Sonntag, 29.08.2021, 10h*
Wo: Sportgelände MTV Kronberg, Schülerwiesen 1, 61476 Kronberg
Wer: Sportlicher Tourenfahrer. Teilnehmerzahl maximal 10 Personen

Am Treffpunkt sind ausreichend Parkplätze vorhanden.

Da wir erst nach der Tour einkehren, nehmt Euch ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille und ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartete MTB sind obligatorisch.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

*Anmeldung sind nur per E-Mail an [email protected] möglich.*

Die geführte Tour findet nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. In diesem Zusammenhang ist die maximale Teilnehmerzahl begrenzt. Zur Information: FAQ Wiedereinstieg des Landessportbund Hessen

 -----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*Mitfahrtreff
Donnerstag, 26.08.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.
In Selbstorganisation nach dem Motto "Wenn zwei sich zur Tour anmelden ist einer nicht allein"*
*Denkt an die Mitnahme von Lampen mit genügend Energiekapazität*

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit mit immer noch vorhandener Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum notwendig wg. Nachverfolgung wer mit wem zusammen war. Wir halten die Corona Abstandsregeln ein und **mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *


----------



## spoe78 (25. August 2021)

Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht 

Aber gestern hätte Urs und seine Säge auf dem Tillmannsweg viel Spass gehabt, da lag gut was rum.


----------



## hallotv (25. August 2021)

☀️=👍, 🌧️👎=.
Ein paar Tropfen nehme auch in Kauf.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. August 2021)

*Dienstag, 31.08.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr 
! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Infizierung mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. 

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:13 Uhr. Bitte entsprechend eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (30. August 2021)

Wenn es nicht wie wild regnen sollte gerne dabei...


----------



## hallotv (30. August 2021)

Ebenso.


----------



## BiggiBeck (31. August 2021)

komme heute mit


----------



## -mats- (31. August 2021)

Wetter sieht gut aus, Lampe ist geladen, ich komme auch mit


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. September 2021)

*Donnerstag, 02.09.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit mit immer noch vorhandener Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiggiBeck (1. September 2021)

bei diesem Wetter bin ich doch dabei


----------



## tom194 (1. September 2021)

werde wohl auch dabei sein


----------



## hallotv (2. September 2021)

Da bin ich vermutlich dabei.


----------



## SandraFFM (2. September 2021)

Hallöchen....bin bei der Ausfahrt auch dabei


----------



## -mats- (2. September 2021)

Sollte bei mir auch klappen


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. September 2021)

*Dienstag, 07.09.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Infizierung mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander.

*Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:58 Uhr. Bitte entsprechend eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (6. September 2021)

Gerne dabei


----------



## hallotv (6. September 2021)

Wenn mein Auto dann noch fährt, bin ich auch dabei.


----------



## contikeg (7. September 2021)

Heute werde ich mal wieder mitkommen. Diesmal aber mit E...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## einrad (7. September 2021)

ebenfalls am Start mit e heute bei dem schönen Wetter....
bis später einrad


----------



## -mats- (7. September 2021)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Horne-Biker (7. September 2021)

-mats- schrieb:


> Bin auch dabei


Hallo, ich war vor4 Wochen schon mal dabei und werde heute auch gerne teilnehmen. Gruß Jo


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. September 2021)

*Donnerstag, 09.09.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:53 Uhr. Bitte entsprechend eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.

Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit mit immer noch vorhandener Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## hallotv (8. September 2021)

Erster


----------



## BiggiBeck (9. September 2021)

nur dabei wenn es nicht regnet


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SandraFFM (9. September 2021)

auch dabei, natürlich nur, wenn es nicht regnet....


----------



## Horne-Biker (9. September 2021)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. September 2021)

Oberurseler Bike Marathon 2021 *(mit Streckendownload)*​Es ist soweit! Endlich kann unser Bike Marathon wieder stattfinden!​*Termin:              12. September 2021
Start & Ziel:     Sportplatz auf dem Gelände der Klinik Hohe Mark
Startfenster:     8 – 10:30 Uhr *(72er Runde bis 9:30 Uhr)
*Strecken:          29 km* (550 hm), *47 km* (1050 hm), *72 km* (1750 hm)
*Neu:                  Dreifacher Trailanteil bei der 47er und bei der 72er Runde!
Startgeld:         10€

Preise:              *werden unter den Teilnehmern verlost  * 
Sonderpreis:    *für das Team mit den meisten Teilnehmern
Neue Strecken​Aktuell sieht es im Wald völlig anders aus und so ist das auch mit unseren Strecken. Wo früher Bäume standen, sind heute erschreckend viele abgeholzte Flächen. Diese bieten allerdings neue Aussichten. Auf den Strecken unseres Bike Marathons haben wir jetzt beeindruckende Ausblicke in Richtung Frankfurt, ins Rhein-Main-Gebiet, in den Hintertaunus und in die Wetterau. Bei der 47er und bei der 72er Runde ist es uns in einem konstruktiven Dialog mit Hessenforst gelungen, den Trailanteil  zu verdreifachen. Die 72er Runde ist neu gestaltet und lockt mit Trails und landschaftlich reizvollen Strecken im Hintertaunus.
*29 km Runde:* Auf Waldwegen und Trails zum Altkönig – Verpflegungsstation – Fuchstanz, Sandplacken – Verpflegungsstation – Höhenweg am Limes, Lindenberg-Umfahrung, Goldgrubenfelsen, auf Trails Richtung Forellengut, über Forstwege und weitere Trails zum Ziel. Aussichten Richtung Frankfurt, Hintertaunus und Wetterau.
*47 km Runde:* Zusätzliche Schleife mit Trails um den Altkönig, Fuchsstein, Kleinen und Großen Feldberg; zusätzliche Schleife um den Herzberg mit weiteren Trails. Aussichten ins Rhein-Main-Gebiet.
*72 km Runde:* Eine weitere große zusätzliche Schleife um Glashütten, Kröftel, Seelenberg mit weiteren Trails und landschaftlich reizvollen Abschnitten. Aussichten in den Hintertaunus. Eine zusätzliche Verpflegungsstation.
Die Strecken sind so zusammengestellt, dass man sich noch während der Tour entscheiden kann, welche Strecke man fahren möchte.
Unser Anspruch​Wir führen den Oberurseler Bike Marathon ehrenamtlich mit ca. 70 Helfern aus dem Verein und mit Freunden des Vereins durch. Der Spaß am Sport steht im Vordergrund: Der Bike Marathon ist eine reine Breitensport-Veranstaltung, für Jung und Alt – ohne Wettkampf, keine Zeitnahme. Für alle ist etwas dabei: lange und anspruchsvolle Strecken für ambitionierte Biker, gemäßigte Strecken für Freizeitsportler mit guter Grundkondition.

Unterwegs versorgen wir die Biker an unseren Verpflegungsstationen. Im Zielbereich gehört die Geselligkeit dazu: In einer entspannten Atmosphäre haben wir uns mit Getränken und am Grillstand die Stärkung verdient. Für die Sicherheit unterstützt uns die Bergwacht, die mit ca. 10 Personen und mehreren Fahrzeugen auf Bereitschaft ist.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. September 2021)

*Dienstag, 14.09.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Infizierung mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander.

*Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:42 Uhr. Bitte entsprechend eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (13. September 2021)

Gerne dabei


----------



## hallotv (13. September 2021)

Ich wohl auch.


----------



## BiggiBeck (14. September 2021)

auch dabei


----------



## einrad (14. September 2021)

Ich sattel den ebike Esel.... Bin unterwegs zum Start.... Bis gleich einrad


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. September 2021)

*Donnerstag, 16.09.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Der Sonnenuntergang ist bereits um 19:38 Uhr. Bitte entsprechend eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.

Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit mit immer noch vorhandener Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


*Hinweis: **Link zur Ausschreibung*. Anmeldung per E-Mail an [email protected]
*DIMB IG Taunus Tagestour "Auf & AB im Hintertaunus
Samstag, 18.0921, 11.00 Uhr*


----------



## hallotv (16. September 2021)

So früh,☕☕☕, und trotzdem der Erste🤣


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiggiBeck (16. September 2021)

auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. September 2021)

*Dienstag, 21.09.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Infizierung mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander.

*Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:27 Uhr. Bitte entsprechend eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## 747-8 (20. September 2021)

Dabei ohne E!


----------



## hallotv (20. September 2021)

Ich auch.


----------



## Horne-Biker (20. September 2021)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (21. September 2021)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. September 2021)

*Donnerstag, 23.09.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Der Sonnenuntergang ist bereits um 19:22 Uhr. Bitte entsprechend eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.

Regeln:*
Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit mit immer noch vorhandener Inzidenz an Erkrankungen mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander und bei mehreren Teilnehmern möglichst in 2-er Gruppen mit einem etwas höheren Gruppen-Abstand unterwegs sein. *Mit der installierten und aktivierten Corona Warn-App helfen wir uns gegenseitig *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## hallotv (23. September 2021)

Dabei


----------



## 747-8 (23. September 2021)

Dabei 👍


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## BiggiBeck (23. September 2021)

dabei


----------



## TineMo (23. September 2021)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 23.09.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
> *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
> *Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
> So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.
> ...





MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> *Dienstag, 21.09.21, 17:45 (!) Uhr
> ! ab Gundelhard ! - ! ab Gundelhard !*
> Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.
> 
> ...


Auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (26. September 2021)

*Dienstag, 28.09.21, 17:45 Uhr
ab Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

*Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Infizierung mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: ** Android / Apple)** mitfahren.*

*Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:11 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (27. September 2021)

Der Wetterbericht sagt: Trocken. Das sieht doch gut aus.


----------



## 747-8 (28. September 2021)

Dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (28. September 2021)

Auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Horne-Biker (28. September 2021)

Dabei 🤗


----------



## einrad (28. September 2021)

Bin auf dem Weg zum Startpunkt. Bis gleich


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. September 2021)

*Donnerstag, 30.09.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 19:45 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Der Sonnenuntergang ist bereits um 19:07 Uhr. Bitte entsprechend eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*
*
Regeln:
Der Corona Virus ist nach wie vor ansteckend unterwegs. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple)** mitfahren, damit alle automatisch informiert werden, wenn ein Mitfahrer mit dem Virus unterwegs war.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## hallotv (29. September 2021)

Dabei.


----------



## 747-8 (30. September 2021)

Auch dabei 👍


----------



## BiggiBeck (30. September 2021)

ich auch


----------



## 747-8 (2. Oktober 2021)

!!TOUR IST AUSGEBUCHT!!​Hinweis der DIMB IG Taunus​MTB-Tagestour "Von der Billtalhöhe nach Glashütten & Schlossborn",​*Samstag, 09.10.21, 11:00 Uhr*​
Auf dieser kurzfristig anberaumten Tour werden wir uns auf naturfesten Trails und Wegen zur Höhe des Schlossborner Hausberges hinaufkurbeln. Dabei werden wir mit tollen Blicken zum Feldberg und mit schönen Abfahrten maximal auf S2-Niveau belohnt. Es gibt einige steilere Streckenabschnitte, die eine gute Radbeherrschung voraussetzen. Bergauf lassen wir es mit einem moderaten Tempo von 10-12 km/h ruhig angehen.

*Treffpunkt* ist um 11:00 Uhr am Parkplatz Billtalhöhe an der B8 oberhalb Königstein.

Die Eckdaten der Tour sind:
Ca. 35 km, 900 hm, reine Fahrzeit ca. 4-5 Stunden.

E-Bikes sind willkommen, das Tempo richtet sich nach der langsamsten Person.

Die Tour richtet sich an Biker mit gewisser Erfahrung und Grundkondition. Bitte denkt an ausreichend Verpflegung und Getränk, eine Einkehr ist erst gegen Ende der Tour möglich. Das Tragen eines Helms ist obligatorisch, wie auch ein technisch einwandfreies Fahrrad.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 09:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.  

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. *Anmeldung bitte nur per E-Mail* an [email protected]. inkl. Angabe ob mit E-Bike oder "Bio-Bike". Für die Teilnahme wird keine Gebühr erhoben.


----------



## TineMo (2. Oktober 2021)

Bin dabei! 😎


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. Oktober 2021)

*Dienstag, 05.10.21, 17:45 Uhr
ab Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

*Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Infizierung mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: **Android / Apple) mitfahren.*

*Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:56 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

Hinweis zur
MTB-Tagestour "Von der Billtalhöhe nach Glashütten & Schlossborn", *Samstag, 09.10.21, 11:00 Uhr*​*Anmeldung bitte nur per E-Mail* an [email protected].​
*Die Tour heute ist wetterbedingt abgesagt ....*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. Oktober 2021)

*Donnerstag, 07.10.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 19:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Der Sonnenuntergang ist bereits um 18:52 Uhr. Bitte entsprechend eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

*Regeln:
Der Corona Virus ist nach wie vor ansteckend unterwegs. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple)** mitfahren, damit alle automatisch informiert werden, wenn ein Mitfahrer mit dem Virus unterwegs war.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*

*.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (7. Oktober 2021)

Wenn das Wetter hält komme ich mit


----------



## 747-8 (7. Oktober 2021)

!!TOUR IST AUSGEBUCHT!!​Hinweis der DIMB IG Taunus​MTB-Tagestour "Von der Billtalhöhe nach Glashütten & Schlossborn",​*Samstag, 09.10.21, 11:00 Uhr*​


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. Oktober 2021)

*Dienstag, 12.10.21, 17:45 Uhr
ab Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

*Falls jemand fahren will und sich mindestens zwei hier im Forum anmelden, findet die Tour bei jedem Wetter in Selbstorganisation statt. *

*Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Infizierung mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:41 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*


----------



## -mats- (11. Oktober 2021)

Wenn das Wetter hält fahre ich ne Runde über die Hügel.


----------



## spoe78 (11. Oktober 2021)

Habe mir eine Kleinigkeit am Knie gebrochen, wäre aber ab nächster Woche wieder dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. Oktober 2021)

MTBMFTMTK schrieb:


> *Donnerstag, 14.10.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
> *Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
> *Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
> So gegen 19:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.
> ...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. Oktober 2021)

*Donnerstag, 21.10.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.

Falls heute jemand fahren will und sich mindestens zwei hier im Forum anmelden, findet die Tour in Selbstorganisation statt.

Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Infizierung mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:23 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*


----------



## hallotv (21. Oktober 2021)

Ich denke darüber nach. Mal sehen, was der Wind später so macht...


----------



## -mats- (21. Oktober 2021)

Mir ist das Wetter heute zu unbeständig. Am WE solls aber recht trocken und sonnig werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (21. Oktober 2021)

Schläferskopf!?


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. Oktober 2021)

*Dienstag, 26.10.21, 17:45 Uhr
ab Gundelhard*
Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Parken beim Schwimmbad Kelkheim (Lorsbacher Str.). Die Verlängerung der Lorsbacher Str. führt hoch zum Restaurant Gundelhard oder Parken Gundelhardstr. 72 - ab hier zeitabhängiges Fahrverbot.

*Wir leben aktuell in der Zeit einer steigenden Inzidenz an Infizierung mit Corona. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:14 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## Horne-Biker (25. Oktober 2021)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## 747-8 (26. Oktober 2021)

Dabei


----------



## einrad (26. Oktober 2021)

Der Sturm der letzten ist durch gezogen...... Bin dabei bis spaeter. Einrad


----------



## mtbikerFFM (26. Oktober 2021)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. Oktober 2021)

*Abschlusstour für das Sommerhalbjahr 2021*
Bei passendem Wetter können wir uns im Winterhalbjahr über die Signal-Gruppe MTBMFTMTK kurzfristig verabreden. Wenn Du in die Gruppe aufgenommen werden willst, schreib eine Signal Nachricht. Du findest mich unter der Nummer *+ 49 15 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*


*Donnerstag, 28.10.2021, 17:45 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
So gegen 19:30 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden könnten.

*Der Sonnenuntergang ist bereits um 18:10 Uhr. Bitte entsprechend eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.

Regeln:
Der Corona Virus ist nach wie vor ansteckend unterwegs. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren, damit alle automatisch informiert werden, wenn ein Mitfahrer mit dem Virus unterwegs war.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschluss Erklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unsicheren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 Uhr hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80*

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*@uwe50*


----------



## Horne-Biker (27. Oktober 2021)

Bin dabei 😃


----------



## -mats- (28. Oktober 2021)

Beim Saisonfinale bin ich auch dabei


----------



## 747-8 (29. Oktober 2021)

Hallo Uwe50

Vielen lieben Dank für die schönen Touren in diesem Jahr. 
Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Saison. 

Leider konnte ich nicht bei der Saisonabschlusstour dabei sein.


----------



## spoe78 (29. Oktober 2021)

Von mir auch vielen Dank für die Touren dieses Jahr. Leider konnte ich wegen eines kleinen "Faux-Pas" die letzten Touren inkl. der Abschlusstour nicht mitfahren, aber hoffe die nächste 1-2 Wochen wieder zu können/dürfen und vielleicht ergibt sich ja da die eine oder andere Spontan-Tour.

Ansonsten bis zur nächsten Saison! Bis dahin: alles Gute!


----------



## IG-Taunus (18. März 2022)

Mit der Umstellung auf die Sommerzeit wird dem Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis wieder aktiviert (Touren am Dienstag und Donnerstag).
Zum Saisonstart nehmen wir an der Tour der DIMB IG Taunus teil.

MTB-Tagestour So. 27.3.22: Sieben-Seen in den Wäldern rechts und links der A5​


Der Frühling erwacht ...

Die Tagestour vom März 2022 führt uns auf vielen einfachen Singletrails und sonstigen Wegen rechts der A5 Richtung Süden bis kurz vor Gräfenhausen. Hier unterqueren wird die A5, umrunden Erzhausen und fahren auf Natur- und Forstwegen mit dem schönsten Trail Abschnitt zurück zum Ausgangspunkt. Die Route führt vorbei an sieben kleinen Seen (Oberwaldsee, Schnepfensee, Bornbruchsee, Steinrodsee, Bruchsee, Langener Waldsee, Gehspitzweiher). Wenn das Wetter passt, sehen wir das erste Grün und blühende Sträucher in Weiß und Gelb.

Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0, also Wege ohne besondere Anforderungen. Die Tour eignet sich auch für Mountainbike Anfängerinnen und Anfänger mit einer guten Grundkondition.

*Tourdaten*: ca. 49 km, 200 Hm. Mit der geplanten Rückkehr um 16 Uhr gibt es genügend Zeit für ein gemütliches Tempo mit einer ausgiebigen Essenspause.
Tourguides sind Klaus und Urs.

*Sonntag, 27. März 2022, 10:45 Uhr (Sommerzeit)*
Bahnhof Frankfurt Station, Flughafenstr. 104, 60528 Frankfurt
ÖVM: Ankunft von S7, S8 und S9 zwischen 10:22 und10:38
Autofahrer finden kostenlose Parkplätze in der Umgebung vom Bahnhof.

Nehmt ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung. Helm, Handschuhe, Brille, Ersatzschlauch. Ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes Mountainbike ist notwendig.

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst du die Teilnahmehinweise vom Racing-Team der DIMB.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:00 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. Anmeldung bitte per E-Mail an [email protected]. Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben.

*Corona-Schutzmaßnahmen:*
Wir gehen davon aus, dass alle die Corona-App auf ihren Smartphones installiert haben. Es wird Check-In Code generiert, der mit der Corona-App als Veranstaltung gescannt werden kann. Während der Tour bitten wir, die Corona-App aktiviert zu halten. Bei einem positiven PCR-Test ist die "TAN vom PCR-Test" in der Corona- App zu erfassen.
Bei Personen ohne App werden wir mittels Mail drei Mal nachhacken, ob es positive Schnell- oder PCR-Tests gibt. Falls Ja, werden alle Teilnehmerinnen und Teilnehmer der Tour darüber informiert.


----------



## jodi2 (21. März 2022)

Die Di-Do Touren gehen wieder ab nächster Woche los?


----------



## IG-Taunus (22. März 2022)

jodi2 schrieb:


> Die Di-Do Touren gehen wieder ab nächster Woche los?


ja


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. März 2022)

Es geht wieder los. Der Regen sollte erst nach der Tour einsetzen. 

*Dienstag, 29.03.22, 18:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt (neu) ab Freibad Kelkheim *Lorsbacher Str. 41, 65779 Kelkheim. 
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden. Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Münster  (Ankunft 17:38 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:52 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## mtbikerFFM (28. März 2022)

Bin gerne dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (28. März 2022)

Ich aller Voraussicht nach auch.


----------



## -mats- (29. März 2022)

Sollte bei mir auch klappen


----------



## spoe78 (29. März 2022)

Ob’s bei mir klappt weiß ich noch nicht, aber dabei bin ich


----------



## 747-8 (29. März 2022)

Platt, aber mit Bio-Bike dabei.🙋‍♂️


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. März 2022)

*Donnerstag, 31.03.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:56 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (30. März 2022)

Dabei


----------



## Kurt194 (31. März 2022)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## 747-8 (31. März 2022)

Nee, ist mir doch zu kalt und nass.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (31. März 2022)

*Die Tour ist wetterbedingt abgesagt. In Liederbach hat es eben angefangen leicht zu regnen und gemäß Radar soll da noch einiges runterkommen.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. April 2022)

*Dienstag, 05.04.22, 18:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt (neu) ab Freibad Kelkheim *Lorsbacher Str. 41, 65779 Kelkheim.
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden. Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Münster (Ankunft 17:38 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. 

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:04 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Ich (uwe50) werde aus schönen familiären Gründen nicht dabei sein können.
Wer trotz der Wetter-Vorhersage fahren möchte, melde sich hier im Forum an. Mit einer weiteren Anmeldung seid ihr schon nicht mehr allein unterwegs. *


----------



## hallotv (4. April 2022)

Letzte Woche mit Kurt war es nett und bis zum Ende nahezu trocken.
=> Ich würde fahren, aber nur ungern alleine. Bio oder E ist mir wurscht.


----------



## Kurt194 (5. April 2022)

Ich komme auch.Aber mit E Bike.
Geladen mit Bio Strom😆


----------



## hallotv (5. April 2022)

Kurt194 schrieb:


> Ich komme auch.Aber mit E Bike.
> Geladen mit Bio Strom😆


🤣👍


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. April 2022)

*Donnerstag, 07.04.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*

*Heute findet wetterbedingt (Sturmwarnungen, Regen) keine geführte Tour statt. Nächste Woche soll sich das Wetter wieder beruhigen.*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. April 2022)

Bei 10 Sonnenstunden und 21° :
*Dienstag, 12.04.22, 18:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt (neu) ab Freibad Kelkheim *Lorsbacher Str. 41, 65779 Kelkheim.
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden. Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Münster (Ankunft 17:38 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:15 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (11. April 2022)

Ich schließe mich mal an


----------



## 747-8 (12. April 2022)

Dabei 👍


----------



## 747-8 (12. April 2022)

😳
Heute um 16 Uhr wird übrigens der neue Trail in Kelkheim eingeweiht, den eine Gruppe Jugendlicher in den letzten 6 Monaten gebaut hat. Vom Schwimmbad etwa 500 m entfernt, dazu direkt hinter dem Schwimmbad links am Wald entlang den Weg nehmen bis nach etwa fünfhundert Metern eine große Kurve kommt, dort ist es den Berg hinauf. Vielleicht hat schon mal jemand Lust heute dort zu gucken.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. April 2022)

*Donnerstag, 14.04.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:18 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (14. April 2022)

Bin dabei, danach langes Wochenende ausruhen


----------



## tom194 (14. April 2022)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## 747-8 (14. April 2022)

Dabei!!!


----------



## jodi2 (18. April 2022)

Geht morgen was?


----------



## hallotv (18. April 2022)

Ich wäre dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. April 2022)

*Dienstag, 19.04.22, 18:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt (neu) ab Freibad Kelkheim *Lorsbacher Str. 41, 65779 Kelkheim.
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden. Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Münster (Ankunft 17:38 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:26 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (19. April 2022)

Na endlich , habe schon befürchtet, neu planen zu müssen!


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (19. April 2022)

Fahre mit🤙


----------



## mtbikerFFM (19. April 2022)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## jodi2 (19. April 2022)

Auch endlich dabei. 
Ich hoffe es gibt in Kelkheim gleichwertiges wie die köstliche Pizza in Hofheim zum Abschluss!!! ;-)


----------



## hallotv (19. April 2022)

Keine Pizza 😭, habe schon drüber nachgedacht, `was mitzubringen...🍕🥂.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. April 2022)

*Donnerstag, 21.04.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:30 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (20. April 2022)

Diesmal mit Pizza .


----------



## BiggiBeck (20. April 2022)

Juhu, bin dabei


----------



## BiggiBeck (21. April 2022)

muss leider wegen Zahnschmerzen absagen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (21. April 2022)

Fahre auch mit.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. April 2022)

*Dienstag, 26.04.22, 18:00 Uhr Tour ist abgesagt*
*Treffpunkt (neu) ab Freibad Kelkheim *Lorsbacher Str. 41, 65779 Kelkheim.
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden. Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Münster (Ankunft 17:38 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:38 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht. *
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (25. April 2022)

Dabei, auch ohne Pizza.


----------



## wissefux (25. April 2022)

komme auch mit


----------



## -mats- (25. April 2022)

Ich glaube mir ist das heute zu naß-kalt, ich komme nicht mit.


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2022)

leider den ganzen tag dauerregen in kelkheim und keine aussicht auf besserung in den nächsten stunden, von daher bin ich jetzt auch raus …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (26. April 2022)

Okok, dann gehe ich auch schwimmen in der Erwartung, dass Urs noch abgesagt hätte.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (26. April 2022)

Anstelle der heute abgesagten Tour, bei etwas wärmerem und regenfreien Wetter
*Mittwoch, 27.04.22, 18:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt (neu) ab Freibad Kelkheim *Lorsbacher Str. 41, 65779 Kelkheim.
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden. Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Münster (Ankunft 17:38 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:38 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (26. April 2022)

Prima Flexibilität, dabei!


----------



## wissefux (26. April 2022)

mir müsse nur flexibel sein, dann trinkt die welt auch äppelwein 😉👍🏻
sollte morgen bei mir auch passen …


----------



## -mats- (27. April 2022)

Da komme ich auch mit


----------



## 747-8 (27. April 2022)

Auch dabei


----------



## wissefux (27. April 2022)

wirklich schöne tour heute, trotz aller wiedrigkeiten  danke an alle für den support beim schlauchw echseln, die schnelle luft aus der patrone und die vielen guten tipps


----------



## hallotv (27. April 2022)

Klugsch... , immer gerne.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. April 2022)

*Donnerstag, 28.04.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:40 Uhr. *

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (28. April 2022)

Ich denke schon, dass ich dabei bin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## tom194 (28. April 2022)

Bei und ich sind auch dabei


----------



## tom194 (28. April 2022)

Bei und ich sind auch dabei


----------



## hallotv (28. April 2022)

Ich sage wieder ab. Viel Spaß.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (2. Mai 2022)

*Dienstag, 03.05.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**, Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim 
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:49 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## wissefux (2. Mai 2022)

heimspiel. dabei.


----------



## hallotv (2. Mai 2022)

Auswärts, auch dabei.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (3. Mai 2022)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. Mai 2022)

*Donnerstag, 05.05.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:52 Uhr.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (4. Mai 2022)

Dabei, wenn es nicht wieder so eklig wird wie gestern🌧️


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kurt194 (5. Mai 2022)

Bin dabei 
Kurt


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. Mai 2022)

*Dienstag, 10.05.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**, Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. 

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:49 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## wissefux (9. Mai 2022)

ja warum nicht. wetter sollte dieses mal ja passen …


----------



## -mats- (10. Mai 2022)

Ich komme auch!


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (10. Mai 2022)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. Mai 2022)

*Donnerstag, 12.05.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:52 Uhr.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (12. Mai 2022)

Wenn es ausreichend trocken ist sehr gerne.


----------



## BiggiBeck (12. Mai 2022)

komme heute gerne mit


----------



## -mats- (12. Mai 2022)

Wenn nicht heute wann dann


----------



## fast-fred (12. Mai 2022)

Gude, wenn bei mir alles klappt bin ich auch mal wieder dabei.


----------



## wissefux (12. Mai 2022)

ich versuche es nachher zu schaffen … aber nicht auf mich warten …


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. Mai 2022)

*Dienstag, 17.05.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**, Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:08 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## wissefux (17. Mai 2022)

dabei


----------



## -mats- (17. Mai 2022)

Ich bin auch dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (17. Mai 2022)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## mtkler (17. Mai 2022)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (18. Mai 2022)

*Donnerstag, 19.05.2022, 18:00 Uhr . TOUR ist abgesagt*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:11 Uhr.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## -mats- (18. Mai 2022)

Dabei


----------



## hallotv (18. Mai 2022)

Wohl auch.


----------



## Horne-Biker (19. Mai 2022)

Ich wohl auch, aber wartet nicht wenn ich nicht pünktlich bin.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. Mai 2022)

Hallo, es kommt eine heftige Gewitterfront auf den MTK zu. Die Tour ist damit abgesagt.
Uwe50

*TOUR ist abgesagt*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. Mai 2022)

.


----------



## Horne-Biker (19. Mai 2022)

Hab mich schon gewundert das ich alleine am Treffpunkt bin 😏


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. Mai 2022)

Horne-Biker schrieb:


> Hab mich schon gewundert das ich alleine am Treffpunkt bin 😏



... und dafür auch eine Naturdusche erhalten


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. Mai 2022)

*Dienstag, 24.05.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**, Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:18 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (24. Mai 2022)

hornau wird aktuell gut gewässert. bin mir von daher noch unschlüssig für später … sollte ich lust auf matsch haben, bin ich pünktlich am start …


----------



## -mats- (24. Mai 2022)

Es sind ein paar Wölkchen im Anflug, aber wenn es so trocken bleibt komme ich mit


----------



## Xyrian1337 (24. Mai 2022)

Moin! Ich bin neu hier, würde aber auch gerne mitfahren. Bin mit dem Ebike am Start, ich hoffe das ist okay


----------



## Horne-Biker (24. Mai 2022)

Ich bin auch endlich mal wieder dabei. 🤗


----------



## Xyrian1337 (24. Mai 2022)

Klappt bei mir leider doch nicht heute, ist leider was dazwischen gekommen...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. Mai 2022)

*Donnerstag, 26.05.2022, 18:00 Uhr . 
Tour fällt feiertagsbedingt aus*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (30. Mai 2022)

*Dienstag, 31.05.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* * Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:26 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## -mats- (31. Mai 2022)

Bin dabei!


----------



## wissefux (31. Mai 2022)

ebenfalls


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (31. Mai 2022)

Komme auch mit.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (31. Mai 2022)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. Juni 2022)

*Donnerstag, 02.06.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20:15 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:28 Uhr.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## -mats- (2. Juni 2022)

bin dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. Juni 2022)

*Dienstag, 07.06.2022, 18:00 Uhr --> Tour fällt aus*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* *Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind im Kreis höher als im Bundesdurchschnitt und steigen wieder an. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:33 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## -mats- (7. Juni 2022)

Wenn sich die angekündigten Gewitter wieder auflösen bin ich dabei


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2022)

ich entscheide ebenfalls heute spontan … aber nicht nur wegen wetter. muss schauen wie fit ich mich heute abend so fühle …


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. Juni 2022)

*Die Tour lassen wir heute ausfallen. Die Regenradare sagen Niederschläge voraus. *


----------



## wissefux (7. Juni 2022)

gute entscheidung.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (9. Juni 2022)

*Donnerstag, 09.06.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
wenn wir Glück haben, ist der heutige leichte Regen um 18 Uhr vorüber. Eine Absage erfolgt allenfalls bis 17 Uhr, ein leichter/kurzer Regen würde ich heute in Kauf nehmen.
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20:15 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:34 Uhr.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (9. Juni 2022)

Wenn trocken, fahre ich gerne mit. Wenn nicht, war`s ein guter Versuch.


----------



## uwe50 (9. Juni 2022)

Dabei mit dem Bio Bike. Die Chancen sind gross, trocken zu bleiben.


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (9. Juni 2022)

Komme auch mit.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. Juni 2022)

*Dienstag, 14.06.2022, 18:30 Uhr (heute eine halbe Stunde später!)*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* *Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind im Kreis höher als im Bundesdurchschnitt und steigen wieder an. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:33 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## wissefux (13. Juni 2022)

dabei


----------



## -mats- (14. Juni 2022)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (14. Juni 2022)

Dabei! Bio-logisch


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. Juni 2022)

*Donnerstag, 16.06.2022, 18:00 Uhr .
Tour fällt feiertagsbedingt aus

.*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. Juni 2022)

*Am Längste Tag 2022 eine Runde um die Zacken*
*Dienstag, 21.06.2022, 18:00 Uhr *
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* *Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind im Kreis höher als im Bundesdurchschnitt und steigen wieder an. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:33 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## wissefux (21. Juni 2022)

bin gerne wieder dabei


----------



## -mats- (21. Juni 2022)

Komme auch mit


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (21. Juni 2022)

Ditto.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fast-fred (21. Juni 2022)

Dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. Juni 2022)

Wetterprognose Stand 22.6.22, 12:00 Uhr: Der DWD sagt um 18:00 - 20:00 Uhr 0,1 mm/h, ab 20:00 0,5 mm/h Regen voraus. Eine Absage würde allenfalls um 17:00 Uhr erfolgen.

*Donnerstag, 23.06.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20:15 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.
*
Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (22. Juni 2022)

Dabei. Bei Regen nicht, klar, aber so einige wenige Tropfen gehen ja schon...


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (23. Juni 2022)

Der Regen mit Gewitter scheint erst um Mitternacht unser Gebiet zu erreichen. Also, nochmals ein schöner Abend, die Kühle des Waldes zu erleben  - Bis gleich

uwe50


----------



## Xyrian1337 (23. Juni 2022)

Ich diesmal auch.


----------



## Keepiru (23. Juni 2022)

Ich bin kommende Woche geschäftlich in FRA.... Hat jemand Lust mich am Montag Abend mit auf Tour zu nehmen? Kann gern länger und schwieriger sein. Es ist ja aktuell sehr lang hell, eventuell findet sich ja jemand der mir mal den aktuellen Stand der Dinge in der Ecke zeigen kann. Bin da schon länger nicht mehr unterwegs gewesen.

Danke und Grüße,
Keepi


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2022)

ich bin nach crash diese woche leider raus, muss erst mal die schmerzen wieder los werden. hätte sonst je nach wetter für heute abend was anbieten können …


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. Juni 2022)

*Dienstag, 28.06.2022, 18:00 Uhr *
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* *Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind im Kreis höher als im Bundesdurchschnitt und steigen wieder an. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:40 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum 

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*Hallo,
ich bin heute 2 x positiv mit Corona Schnelltests getestet worden. PCR Ergebnis folgt in 24-48 Stunden und dann als Warnung über die Corona App. 
Theoretisch kann ich den Virus nur beim Einkaufen oder beim Mitfahrtreff eingefangen haben.  Ist ein Teilnehmer der letzten Woche ebenfalls an Covid erkrankt?

Da ich vorerst mal in Quarantäne bin kann ich euch nicht guiden. 
Wenn sich mindestens zwei anmelden, ist niemand allein unterwegs. 
Ich wäre auf den Feldberg gefahren. Runter Rot-Kreuz-Trail und noch einer der Köpfe*

uwe50


----------



## wissefux (27. Juni 2022)

gute besserung, urs!


----------



## spoe78 (28. Juni 2022)

Ebenfalls gute Besserung, Urs. Das du schnell wieder gesund und auf den Beinen/dem Rad bist. Falls du irgendwas brauchen solltest, besorgt, etc, dann melde dich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (28. Juni 2022)

Die Tour kann ich auch anbieten! 

Ich bin um 1800 an der Roten Mühle


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. Juni 2022)

Wetterprognose Stand 29.6.22, 12:37 Uhr: Der DWD sagt ab 21:00 Uhr 0,4 mm/h Regen voraus. 

*Donnerstag, 30.06.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20:15 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*Wenn sich mindestens zwei zum Treffen anmelden, ist keiner allein. uwe50 fällt coronabedingt aus.*

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (29. Juni 2022)

Ich würde fahren.


----------



## hallotv (29. Juni 2022)

Und nicht täuschen lassen von Urs` Prognose oben!
Der Donnnerstag ist der 30. und da soll es komplett trocken bleiben.

Man könnte ja auch mal die interesssanteren Stellen versuchen...


----------



## -mats- (30. Juni 2022)

Aber wenn sonst niemand aus Hofheim fahren will treffen wir uns um 1800 an der Roten Mühle und fahren Richtung Feldberg


----------



## hallotv (30. Juni 2022)

Da sind wir dann ja schonmal zwei.
Gleich in die Kneipe?


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. Juli 2022)

*Dienstag, 05.07.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* *Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind im Kreis höher als im Bundesdurchschnitt und steigen wieder an. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:38 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*Wenn sich hier zwei anmelden ist einer nicht allein. Setzte diese Woche nochmals aus.*
*
uwe50*


----------



## wissefux (4. Juli 2022)

fahre morgen vormittag vermutlich schon ne tour, wenn ich abends wieder fit genug bin, komme ich pünktlich zur roten mühle …


----------



## hallotv (6. Juli 2022)

Moin,

wie ist denn die Lage?
Ich würde morgen fahren, mir eigentlich egal, ob ab Ehrenmal, Gundelhard oder roter Mühle. Das Wetter ist schön, also los geht`s.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (6. Juli 2022)

Ich kann eine Tour von der Roten Mühle morgen um 18:00 anbieten


----------



## hallotv (6. Juli 2022)

Na prima. Machen wir so.


----------



## wissefux (7. Juli 2022)

hornau wurde frisch gewässert, schau mir das nachher bei der gassi runde an und entscheide dann spontan. lust hätte ich auf jeden fall …


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (11. Juli 2022)

*Dienstag, 12.07.2022, 18:00 Uhr *
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* *Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind im Kreis höher als im Bundesdurchschnitt und steigen wieder an. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:33 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## wissefux (11. Juli 2022)

dabei, wenn nix dazwischen kommt …


----------



## Horne-Biker (11. Juli 2022)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (11. Juli 2022)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## 747-8 (12. Juli 2022)

Dabei

⛰️📉🚴‍♀️💨💨💨


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. Juli 2022)

*Donnerstag, 14.07.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20:15 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:34 Uhr.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## wissefux (13. Juli 2022)

huhu, wer nimmt mich bitte in die signal gruppe auf? möchte auch gerne die fotos sehen. nummer gebe ich dann per pn …


----------



## 747-8 (13. Juli 2022)

Dabei aber mit E-Bike 🙋‍♂️
Muss leider absagen 😩


----------



## Flo101a (17. Juli 2022)

Hallo Leute, würde gerne mal Mitfahren, geht das, und wann ist die nächste Tour, Gruß Florian


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2022)

hi flo. die nächste tour ist voraussichtlich am dienstag, wird in der regel einen tag vorher hier gepostet.


----------



## Flo101a (17. Juli 2022)

Viele Dank, für die schnelle Antwort, fährt ihr mit e-Mtb oder normalen Mtb.


----------



## wissefux (17. Juli 2022)

mixed. aber das passt schon. läuft ähnlich wie heute 😉


----------



## Flo101a (17. Juli 2022)

Ok, am Dienstag kann, ich leider nicht, aber am Donnerstag würde ich gerne dabei sein. Habe Corona-Warn App, und auch e-mtb und Mtb. Würde mit Mtb mitfahren. Gruß Florian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. Juli 2022)

*Dienstag, 19.07.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* *Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind im Kreis höher als im Bundesdurchschnitt und steigen wieder an. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:26 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (18. Juli 2022)

Erster!


----------



## wissefux (18. Juli 2022)

zweiter


----------



## -mats- (19. Juli 2022)

Bei der Hitze! 🥵 Na gut dann komme ich auch mit


----------



## Flo101a (19. Juli 2022)

Muss für Heute absagen, sorry, Flo


----------



## mtbikerFFM (19. Juli 2022)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. Juli 2022)

*Donnerstag, 21.07.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20:15 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:24 Uhr.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (20. Juli 2022)

Prima, hier in Hochheim hat es eh kaum geregnet. Und Pizza ist auch gut.


----------



## Horne-Biker (21. Juli 2022)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Flo101a (21. Juli 2022)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## -mats- (21. Juli 2022)

Oh Gott alle Renn- und Ebikefahrer am Start 😨 Ich komme trotzdem mit dem Bio 😋


----------



## tomtomba (21. Juli 2022)

bin auch mal wieder dabei (Premiere diese Saison  )


----------



## wissefux (21. Juli 2022)

-mats- schrieb:


> Oh Gott alle Renn- und Ebikefahrer am Start 😨 Ich komme trotzdem mit dem Bio 😋


du wirst nicht alleine sein 😉


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (25. Juli 2022)

*Dienstag, 26.07.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* *Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind im Kreis höher als im Bundesdurchschnitt und steigen wieder an. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:18 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (25. Juli 2022)

Ich sage mal zu. Es kann aber sein, dass ich Straße fahren muss, dann sage ich noch ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (25. Juli 2022)

sage auch mal zu. mtb hat auch luft, stand jetzt😉


----------



## hallotv (26. Juli 2022)

Keine Straße heute, => dabei, wenn überwiegend trocken.


----------



## Hagen (26. Juli 2022)

Hi, bin auch dabei - bin aber neu ...


----------



## mtbikerFFM (26. Juli 2022)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## -mats- (26. Juli 2022)

Komme auch mit


----------



## 747-8 (26. Juli 2022)

Bin Biologisch dabei. 😰


----------



## Horne-Biker (26. Juli 2022)

Ich komme mit 😊


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (26. Juli 2022)

Ditto.


----------



## tomtomba (26. Juli 2022)

bin auch dabei...

bis später


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. Juli 2022)

*Donnerstag, 28.07.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20:15 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:15 Uhr.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (28. Juli 2022)

Wenn keiner sonst will, bin ich halt wieder der Erste.


----------



## -mats- (28. Juli 2022)

Bei mir wirds eng aber ich versuche auch rechtzeitig da zu sein!


----------



## hallotv (28. Juli 2022)

Falls es irgendwen interessiert:
Ich fahre bio.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. August 2022)

*Dienstag, 02.08.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* *Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind im Kreis höher als im Bundesdurchschnitt und steigen wieder an. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:08 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## wissefux (1. August 2022)

biologisch dabei


----------



## hallotv (2. August 2022)

Ich auch.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (2. August 2022)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Horne-Biker (2. August 2022)

Komme mit.


----------



## -mats- (2. August 2022)

Ebenso


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 747-8 (2. August 2022)

Dabei 👍


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (2. August 2022)

Ditto.


----------



## Hagen (2. August 2022)

Komme auch, Hagen


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (3. August 2022)

*Donnerstag, 04.08.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20:15 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 21:04 Uhr.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## BiggiBeck (3. August 2022)

gerne dabei


----------



## Hagen (4. August 2022)

Bin auch dabei - freu mich auf die Hitzeschlacht!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (8. August 2022)

*Dienstag, 09.08.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* *Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind im Kreis höher als im Bundesdurchschnitt und steigen wieder an. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:56 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## wissefux (8. August 2022)

komme mit …


----------



## hallotv (8. August 2022)

Ich voraussichtlich auch.


----------



## Hagen (9. August 2022)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (9. August 2022)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## Horne-Biker (9. August 2022)

Dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. August 2022)

*Donnerstag, 11.08.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20:00 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:52 Uhr.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*.*


----------



## hallotv (10. August 2022)

Ich würde sagen: Dabei, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt. Dann sage ich noch ab.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. August 2022)

*Dienstag, 16.08.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* *Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind im Kreis höher als im Bundesdurchschnitt und steigen wieder an. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:43 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## mtbikerFFM (16. August 2022)

Bin ich dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (16. August 2022)

Falls nichts dazwischen kommt, fahre ich mit. Falls doch, sage ich noch ab.


----------



## wissefux (16. August 2022)

dabei


----------



## -mats- (16. August 2022)

Ich sehr wahrscheinlich auch


----------



## Horne-Biker (16. August 2022)

Dabei


----------



## spoe78 (16. August 2022)

Bin dabei


----------



## Taunusbaer (16. August 2022)

e-mtb auch erwünscht?


----------



## fast-fred (16. August 2022)

Gude bin auch dabei. Mit meinem Bruder.


----------



## fast-fred (16. August 2022)

Taunusbaer schrieb:


> e-mtb auch erwünscht?


Ja sind auch erwünscht l.


----------



## Taunusbaer (16. August 2022)

fast-fred schrieb:


> Ja sind auch erwünscht l.


Hallo, danke für die rasche Antwort. Noch zwei Fragen: 

Forstwege oder Trails? Ich fahre eigentlich fast nur Forstwege.
Immer ab Kelkheim - oder auch mal mehr in Richtung Kronberg (Start)?
Danke vielmals


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## -mats- (16. August 2022)

Taunusbaer schrieb:


> Hallo, danke für die rasche Antwort. Noch zwei Fragen:
> 
> Forstwege oder Trails? Ich fahre eigentlich fast nur Forstwege.
> Immer ab Kelkheim - oder auch mal mehr in Richtung Kronberg (Start)?
> Danke vielmals


Beides hoch, trails runter. Treffpunkt im Sommer immer Rote Mühle


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. August 2022)

Taunusbaer schrieb:


> Hallo, danke für die rasche Antwort. Noch zwei Fragen:
> 
> Forstwege oder Trails? Ich fahre eigentlich fast nur Forstwege.
> Immer ab Kelkheim - oder auch mal mehr in Richtung Kronberg (Start)?
> Danke vielmals



Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. August 2022)

*Donnerstag, 18.08.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20:15 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:40 Uhr. Bitte Beleuchtung mitnehmen!*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder der Signal Gruppe.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken).*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

-mats-


----------



## hallotv (17. August 2022)

Je nach Wetter, vielleicht regnet`s ja endlich mal viel. Sonst dabei.


----------



## BiggiBeck (17. August 2022)

wenn es um 16:30 nicht regnet komme ich


----------



## spoe78 (18. August 2022)

Dabei wenn es nicht schütten sollte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (22. August 2022)

*Dienstag, 23.08.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* *Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind im Kreis höher als im Bundesdurchschnitt und steigen wieder an. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:29 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## hallotv (22. August 2022)

Dabei.


----------



## wissefux (22. August 2022)

bei dem wetter muss man ja mit …


----------



## mtbikerFFM (22. August 2022)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## Horne-Biker (22. August 2022)

Jeep, dabei.


----------



## spoe78 (23. August 2022)

dabei


----------



## tomtomba (23. August 2022)

ich auch...."DABEI"


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. August 2022)

*Donnerstag, 25.08.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20:15 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:30 Uhr. Bitte Beleuchtung mitnehmen!*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder der Signal Gruppe.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken).*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

-mats-


----------



## wissefux (24. August 2022)

doch ab hofheim?


----------



## spoe78 (24. August 2022)

Dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (25. August 2022)

Natürlich ab Hofheim, es ist Donnerstach. Mit mir.


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2022)

mats meinte am dienstag, er würde ab rote mühle guiden … deshalb die frage.
nach hofheim hab ich die 4 fache anrollzeit
von daher für meine planung nicht unwichtig 😉


----------



## hallotv (25. August 2022)

Da hast Du recht, es hieß Rote Mühle. Ich/wir haben uns jetzt mal auf Hofheim eingestellt.


----------



## SandraFFM (25. August 2022)

Also ich wäre ab Hofheim dabei.


----------



## wissefux (25. August 2022)

ich plane auch mal ab hofheim ein.


----------



## -mats- (25. August 2022)

Yes, heute Hofheim, Dienstag ab Rote Mühle wie immer  😋


----------



## SandraFFM (25. August 2022)

Ich schaffe es doch leider nicht. Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (29. August 2022)

*Dienstag, 30.08.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* *Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:17 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder der Signal Gruppe.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken).*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

-mats-


----------



## hallotv (29. August 2022)

Ich fahre vermutlich mit. Falls ich Rennrad fahren muss, sage ich noch ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (29. August 2022)

gerne wieder dabei


----------



## spoe78 (30. August 2022)

gerne dabei


----------



## Flo101a (30. August 2022)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## gischt (30. August 2022)

Komme auch gerne mit.

Stefan


----------



## hallotv (1. September 2022)

Also dann sage ich einfach mal, dass ich donnerstags ab Ehrenmal (mit)fahre,


----------



## spoe78 (1. September 2022)

hallotv schrieb:


> Also dann sage ich einfach mal, dass ich donnerstags ab Ehrenmal (mit)fahre,



Das sage ich auch mal


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (1. September 2022)

Du sagst die Trinkpausen an, ich rufe „kleiner Gang!“. 😂


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. September 2022)

*Donnerstag, 01.09.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
(Knapp) noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20:15 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:11 Uhr. Bitte Beleuchtung mitnehmen!*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder der Signal Gruppe.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken).*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

-mats-


----------



## spoe78 (1. September 2022)

wie oben erwähnt: dabei


----------



## wissefux (1. September 2022)

dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. September 2022)

*Dienstag, 06.09.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
Treffpunkt *Rote Mühle**,* *Kelkheim*
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden ab Rotebergstr. 31, 65779 Kelkheim
Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Hornau (Ankunft 17:44 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:11 Uhr. Beleuchtung im Rucksack für alle Fälle.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder der Signal Gruppe.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken).*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

-mats-


----------



## hallotv (5. September 2022)

Okok.


----------



## BiggiBeck (5. September 2022)

da komme ich mit


----------



## spoe78 (6. September 2022)

Gerne dabei


----------



## wissefux (6. September 2022)

so der plan …


----------



## Hagen (6. September 2022)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (6. September 2022)

Könnte etwas regnen um 18:30-19:00 herum, ich fahre trotzdem, wer nicht nass werden will evtl ein Regencape einpacken


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. September 2022)

*Donnerstag, 08.09.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
(Knapp) noch bei Tageslicht sollten wir um ca. 20:15 Uhr wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 20:00 Uhr. Bitte Beleuchtung mitnehmen!*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder der Signal Gruppe.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken).*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

*Momentan sieht das Wetter für morgen abend gut aus*

spoe78


----------



## hallotv (7. September 2022)

Weil ich ja nichts Besseres zu tun habe...


----------



## spoe78 (7. September 2022)

Das ist die richige Einstellung!


----------



## wissefux (7. September 2022)

leider nein, weil ich anderes zu tun habe, aber nix besseres 🙈


----------



## uwe50 (8. September 2022)

Bin dabei ...


----------



## Horne-Biker (8. September 2022)

Ich bin auch dabei.


----------



## spoe78 (8. September 2022)

Also es ist keiner dabei gestorben und ich habe mich nur 2-3x mal verfahren, äh, ich meine getestet ob ihr auch aufpasst 

Daher alles in allem ein persönlicher Erfolg Guide-technisch.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. September 2022)

*Dienstag, 13.09.22, 18:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt (wieder) ab Freibad Kelkheim *Lorsbacher Str. 41, 65779 Kelkheim.
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden. Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Münster (Ankunft 17:38 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:45 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Signal 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

*.*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoe78 (12. September 2022)

Bin dabei


----------



## mtbikerFFM (13. September 2022)

Bin auch dabei, in der Hoffnung dass die Regenwolken noch rechtzeitig wegziehen…


----------



## BiggiBeck (13. September 2022)

auch dabei


----------



## wissefux (13. September 2022)

entscheide heute spontan je nach wetter


----------



## mtbikerFFM (13. September 2022)

Hatte gehofft die Wolken sind bis zur Mittagszeit weg. Schaut etwas durchwachsen aus 🤔


----------



## spoe78 (13. September 2022)

Unabhängig davon das es eh gerade hier in Kelkheim regnet, muss ich leider recht plötzlich morgen für 2 Tage verreisen und werde daher den Abend anderweitig verbringen. 

Falls ihr fahren solltet, wünsche ich viel Spass und das es nicht allzu nass wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## mtbikerFFM (13. September 2022)

Bin noch nicht auf Herbst eingestellt. Da es dort  jetzt noch regnet bin ich leider auch raus und hoffe auf besseres Wetter in der nächsten Woche.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. September 2022)

*... dann sage ich die heutige Tour ab. Ab 19:00 Uhr zeigt das Wolkenradar Regen an. Morgen Mittwoch soll es stark regnen, ab Donnerstag Nachmittag ist es vorbei ...*


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (13. September 2022)

*Donnerstag, 15.09.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Um ca. 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:38 Uhr. Bitte Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## BiggiBeck (15. September 2022)

sieht gut aus für heute, da komme ich mit


----------



## spoe78 (20. September 2022)

Moin, na wie schauts aus heute? Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden, also ok, ar***kalt aber ansonsten kein Regen!


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (20. September 2022)

*Dienstag, 20.09.22, 18:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt (wieder) ab Freibad Kelkheim *Lorsbacher Str. 41, 65779 Kelkheim.
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden. Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Münster (Ankunft 17:38 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:30 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht. *
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Signal 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (20. September 2022)

Dabei


----------



## hallotv (20. September 2022)

Ich auch.


----------



## wissefux (20. September 2022)

auch


----------



## gischt (20. September 2022)

Versuche auch zu kommen, schaffe es aber wenn nur knapp... Von daher entschuldige ich mich schon mal wenn ich es nicht schaffen sollte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBMFTMTK (21. September 2022)

*Donnerstag, 22.09.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Um ca. 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:25 Uhr. Bitte Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (21. September 2022)

Habe morgen bis 17:30 einen Termin, versuche es aber bis 18 Uhr zum Ehrendenkmal zu schaffen. Falls ich es nicht packe, geb ich nochmal bescheid.

Dank hallotv seinem Tipp war das gestern mit der neuen Bremsbelägen in 5 Minuten erledigt. Bin dann gestern nochmal grob in eure Richtung los und hab eine Runde solo gedreht.


----------



## hallotv (21. September 2022)

Immer ist spoe vor mir ...
Trotzdem fahre ich mit, klar.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (27. September 2022)

*Dienstag, 27.09.22, 18:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt (wieder) ab Freibad Kelkheim *Lorsbacher Str. 41, 65779 Kelkheim.
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden. Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Münster (Ankunft 17:38 aus Frankfurt)

Falls heute jemand bei diesem nassen Wetter fahren will, melde er sich hier an. Wenn eine zweite Person dazukommt, sind zwei schon mal nicht allein im Wald unterwegs. 

Für Donnerstag sehen die Prognosen gut aus.

Urs


----------



## spoe78 (27. September 2022)

Bin leider noch bei einem Termin in Frankfurt heute Nachmittag/Abend und weiss nicht ob ich es bis 18 Uhr schaffe, aber falls es nicht wie wild schiffen sollte, würde ich schon gerne heute los... ggf halt nen Tick später


----------



## hallotv (27. September 2022)

Ebenso. Wenn es nicht ganz nass ist…

Schade, für mich wird das nichts. Ich muss jetzt gleich räumen, das würde mir zu stressig.
Viel Spaß!


----------



## spoe78 (27. September 2022)

Bin gerade erst zurück und es schifft.  hoffen wir auf Donnerstag


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (28. September 2022)

*Donnerstag, 29.09.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Um ca. 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind wieder am steigen. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 19:06 Uhr. Bitte Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) einsatzbereit mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (28. September 2022)

Bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## hallotv (29. September 2022)

Ich wohl auch. Falls ich doch mit dem neuen Rennrad fahren muss, sage ich`s noch.


----------



## BiggiBeck (29. September 2022)

komme auch


----------



## hallotv (29. September 2022)

Absage, wird nichts heute.


----------



## spoe78 (4. Oktober 2022)

Wie schauts aus heute?


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (4. Oktober 2022)

*Dienstag, 04.10.22, 18:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt (wieder) ab Freibad Kelkheim *Lorsbacher Str. 41, 65779 Kelkheim.
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden. Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Münster (Ankunft 17:38 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:58 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) *installiert *mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Signal 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (4. Oktober 2022)

Gern dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wissefux (4. Oktober 2022)

das wetterchen will ich dann auch noch mal nutzen …


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (5. Oktober 2022)

*Donnerstag, 6.10.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Um ca. 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind wieder am steigen. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:54 Uhr. Bitte Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) einsatzbereit mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (5. Oktober 2022)

Dabei


----------



## Horne-Biker (6. Oktober 2022)

Komme auch mit 😎


----------



## 747-8 (8. Oktober 2022)

Einladung zur DIMB MTB-Tagestour am​Samstag, 15. Oktober 2022, 13 Uhr​




"Indian Summer-Tour um die Gipfel der Köpfe"

Die DIMB IG-Taunus Tagestour im goldenen Oktober führt uns am *Samstag, 15. Oktober* ab *13* Uhr vom Freibad Kelkheim in den sonnenbescheinten Vordertaunus. Vorbei an Rossert, Atzelberg, Hain-, Stein- und Eichkopf. 
Auf vielen schönen Wegabschnitten und Singletrails geht es durch den Vordertaunus zwischen Kelkheim mit seinen “Bergdörfern“ und Eppstein. Start und Ziel ist am *Freibad Kelkheim Lorsbacher Str. 41* *65779Kelkheim*.

Eine Einkehr ist erst am Ende der Tour eingeplant. Bitte in der Anmeldung vorab Bescheid geben ob Teilnahme an Einkehr gewünscht wegen Tischreservierung! 
Gemäß Singletrail-Skala bewegen wir uns bei S0-S1 (abschnittsweise *S2-S3*). Das sichere Befahren von Passagen mit Steinen und größeren Wurzeln ist erforderlich.

Nehmt ausreichend Verpflegung (Essen und Trinken) mit. Denkt bitte auch an Regen- und Wechselkleidung, sowie *Helm, Handschuhe, Brille*, Ersatzschlauch. Ein technisch einwandfreies, gewartetes Mountainbike ist notwendig. 
- Es besteht die *Pflicht zum Tragen eines Fahrradhelms* im Verlauf der Tour!

*Zahlen, Daten, Fakten:* 

ca. 38 km, ca. 1000 hm, Fahrzeit ca. 4,5 Stunden zzgl. Pause(n)

E-Bikes willkommen

Wegschwierigkeit: "rot", d.h. _geeignet für Mountainbiker mit Erfahrung auf mittelschweren Trails_

Guides: Klaus & Urs


*Zusammenfassung:*

Start: *Samstag, 15. Oktober 2022 um 13 Uhr*

Treffpunkt: Parkplatz am Schwimmbad Lorsbacher Str. 41 65779 Kelkheim 

Mit der Teilnahme an der Tour akzeptierst Du die Teilnahmehinweise der DIMB e.V.

Bei unsicherer Wetterlage wird bis 08:30 Uhr über diesen Link mitgeteilt, falls die Tour abgesagt ist.

Die Teilnehmerzahl ist begrenzt. - *Anmeldung* bitte per E-Mail an [email protected] inkl. Angabe von *Adresse und Telefonnummer* (zwecks etwaiger Nachverfolgung einer Infektionskette) *zwingend notwendig*.

Für die Teilnahme wird *keine* Gebühr erhoben. - Bitte ziehe eine Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB (aktuell EUR 24 pro Kalenderjahr) in Betracht, um den umweltverträglichen MTB-Sport zu fördern.



Die geführte Tour findet selbstverständlich nur statt, insoweit die dann geltenden Covid-19-Maßnahmen für sportliche Aktivitäten im Freien dies gestatten. Gegebenenfalls muss in diesem Zusammenhang dann auch die maximale Teilnehmerzahl angepasst werden.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (10. Oktober 2022)

*Dienstag, 11.10.22, 18:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt (wieder) ab Freibad Kelkheim *Lorsbacher Str. 41, 65779 Kelkheim.
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden. Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Münster (Ankunft 17:38 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.*

*Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:44 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) *installiert *mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Signal 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50

Einladung zur DIMB MTB-Tagestour, Samstag, 15. Oktober 2022, 13 Uhr​




__





						MTB Mitfahrtreff Main-Taunus-Kreis
					

auch




					www.mtb-news.de


----------



## spoe78 (10. Oktober 2022)

Gerne Dienstag dabei


----------



## Horne-Biker (11. Oktober 2022)

Ich bin dabei


----------



## wissefux (11. Oktober 2022)

ja warum eigentlich nicht …


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (12. Oktober 2022)

*Donnerstag, 13.10.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Um ca. 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Wetterprognose Stand 12.10.22, 20:20 Uhr sagt morgen ab 15 Uhr leichten Regen voraus (70% für 0,5 mm von 19-20 Uhr). Bitte vermekrt bei der Anmeldung, ob ihr auch bei leichtem Regen fahren würdet.*

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind wieder am steigen. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:39 Uhr. Bitte Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) einsatzbereit mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoe78 (12. Oktober 2022)

Dabei auch wenn es schifft


----------



## spoe78 (17. Oktober 2022)

Urs-Tours morgen? Es soll ja ganz dufte Morgen Abend werden…


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (17. Oktober 2022)

*Dienstag, 18.10.22, 18:00 Uhr
Treffpunkt (wieder) ab Freibad Kelkheim *Lorsbacher Str. 41, 65779 Kelkheim.
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden. Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Münster (Ankunft 17:38 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.*

*Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:29 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) *installiert *mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Signal 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## spoe78 (17. Oktober 2022)

Gerne dabei


----------



## wissefux (18. Oktober 2022)

ebenfalls gerne dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (19. Oktober 2022)

*Donnerstag, 20.10.2022, 18:00 Uhr
AUSNAHMSWEISE: Treffpunkt ab Freibad Kelkheim *Lorsbacher Str. 41, 65779 Kelkheim.
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden. Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Münster (Ankunft 17:38 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Wetterprognose sagt für morgen leichten Regen voraus. Bitte vermerkt bei der Anmeldung, ob ihr auch bei leichtem Regen fahren würdet.*

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind wieder am steigen. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.*
*
Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:30 Uhr. Bitte Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) einsatzbereit mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder der Signal Gruppe.

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken).*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

-mats-


----------



## spoe78 (19. Oktober 2022)

Dabei auch bei Regen


----------



## hallotv (20. Oktober 2022)

Ich würde gerne, weiß es aber noch nicht. Nicht nur, aber auch der Näße wegen. Nicht auf mich warten.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (24. Oktober 2022)

*Dienstag, 25.10.22, 18:00 Uhr*
*Treffpunkt (neu) Kelkheim Münster*: Herrgottspetzerbrunnen, Am Kirchplatz, 65779 Kelkheim (Taunus).
Genügend Parkplätze vorhanden. Fahrplan RB 12 Haltestelle Kelkheim-Münster (Ankunft 17:38 aus Frankfurt)

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind nach wie vor hoch. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren. QR-Code zum Einchecken ist vorhanden.*

*Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:15 Uhr. Bitte eine ausreichende Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) *installiert *mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Signal 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoe78 (24. Oktober 2022)

Bin dabei


----------



## Horne-Biker (25. Oktober 2022)

Bin auch dabei.


----------



## wissefux (25. Oktober 2022)

ich mag auch noch mal …


----------



## hallotv (25. Oktober 2022)

Ich auch.


----------



## mtbikerFFM (25. Oktober 2022)

Bin auch dabei


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (26. Oktober 2022)

*Donnerstag, 27.10.2022, 18:00 Uhr*
*Hofheim, Ecke Ehrendenkmal.*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Am Ehrenmahl 2. Genügend Parkplätze am Straßenrand.*
Um ca. 20:00 Uhr sollten wir wieder in Hofheim sein, wo wir die Tour bei der Pizzeria "Momenti di Vita Italiani" beenden können.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind wieder am steigen. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 18:11 Uhr. Bitte Beleuchtung (inkl. geladene Akkus) einsatzbereit mitführen.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 17:00 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## spoe78 (27. Oktober 2022)

Bin sehr wahrscheinlich dabei.


----------



## Horne-Biker (27. Oktober 2022)

Ich werde auch kommen. Sollte ich es bis 18h nicht schaffen, braucht ihr nicht zu warten.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (1. November 2022)

*Mittwoch, 02.11.2022, 17:45 Uhr*
*Park & Ride Bahnhof Frankfurt Sindlingen*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 123, 65931 Frankfurt am Main*
ÖPNV: Fahrplan S1 (Anfahrt 15-, Abfahrt 30-Minuten-Takt)

Wir fahren in der Ebene überwiegend auf breiten Wegen, die auch für Hardtails und Gravels geeignet sind. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 18-20 kmh.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind wieder am steigen. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 17:00 Uhr. Bitte starkes Licht für ca. 2 Std. plus An-/Abfahrt mitführen. Temperatur 11°/10° C.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (1. November 2022)

Bin dabei. Fahre von Kelkheim aus falls sich jemand anschließen will


----------



## spoe78 (2. November 2022)

SteveMcQueen11 schrieb:


> Bin dabei. Fahre von Kelkheim aus falls sich jemand anschließen will


Wäre auch dabei und würde mich anschließen wollen.


----------



## Horne-Biker (2. November 2022)

Bin auch dabei, komme direkt hin


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (7. November 2022)

*Dienstag, 08.11.2022, 17:45 Uhr*
*Park & Ride Bahnhof Frankfurt Sindlingen*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 123, 65931 Frankfurt am Main*
ÖPNV: Fahrplan S1 (Anfahrt 15-, Abfahrt 30-Minuten-Takt)

Wir fahren in der Ebene überwiegend auf breiten Wegen, die auch für Hardtails und Gravels geeignet sind. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 18-20 kmh.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind wieder am steigen. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 16:51 Uhr. Bitte starkes Licht für ca. 2 Std. plus An-/Abfahrt mitführen. Temperatur 13°/12° C.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (7. November 2022)

Bin wieder dabei wenn's Wetter mitspielt.


----------



## tom194 (8. November 2022)

Bea und ich werden wohl auch kommen


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (15. November 2022)

*Mittwoch, 16.11.2022, 17:45 Uhr*
*Park & Ride Bahnhof Frankfurt Sindlingen*
*Navigationsgerät: Hofheim, Sindlinger Bahnstraße 123, 65931 Frankfurt am Main*
ÖPNV: Fahrplan S1 (Anfahrt 15-, Abfahrt 30-Minuten-Takt)

Wir fahren in der Ebene überwiegend auf breiten Wegen, die auch für Hardtails und Gravels geeignet sind. Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit 18-20 kmh.

*Die Inzidenz-Werte von Corona sind wieder am steigen. Entsprechend wollen wir achthaben auf genügend Abstand zueinander. Bitte mit aktivierter Corona Warn-App (Downloads: Android / Apple) mitfahren.

Der Sonnenuntergang ist um 16:40 Uhr. Bitte starkes Licht für ca. 2 Std. plus An-/Abfahrt mitführen. Temperatur 10°/9° C.*

Mitfahren dürfen alle, die einmalig eine Haftungsausschlusserklärung unterschrieben haben. Hier (ganz am Ende vom Beitrag) Formular ausfüllen, drucken, unterschreiben und zu deinem ersten Mitfahrtreff mitbringen. Antworten auf mögliche Fragen findest du hier.

Grundsätzlich gilt: Wer mitfährt, tut dies in eigener Verantwortung.
Mitfahrer zeichnen Strecken nur für den persönlichen Bedarf auf!
Wir starten pünktlich - fehlt noch jemand die/der sich angemeldet hat, max. 5 Minuten.
Die Durchschnittsgeschwindigkeit wird dem langsamsten Fahrer angepasst.
Kleidung unbedingt der Witterung angepasst mit Reserven im Rucksack
Je nach Saison ausreichender Beleuchtung für Ortsdurchfahrt und Gelände mitnehmen. Reservebeleuchtung empfohlen.
Noch Fragen? Wenn du die Antwort hier nicht findest, schreibe eine E-Mail an [email protected]
*Bei unklaren Wetterverhältnissen wird eine Absage bis spätestens 16:45 hier im Forum veröffentlicht.*
Aktuelle Niederschlagsprognose.
*Anmeldung hier im Forum oder Mobil 015 1 . 182 . 483 . 80

Rückfragen und sonstige Informationen bitte per Unterhaltung (links auf den Forum-Namen und Menüpunkt "Unterhaltung beginnen" klicken) oder E-Mail an [email protected]*

Nutze bitte für spontane Treffen das Thema "Spontan-Treffen im Main Taunus Kreis"

uwe50


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## SteveMcQueen11 (16. November 2022)

Bin dabei.


----------



## Horne-Biker (16. November 2022)

Ich fahre mit.


----------



## MTBMFTMTK (16. November 2022)

*Die heutige Tour sage ich wetterbedingt ab. *


----------

